# Τα καλύτερα μουσικά γιουτιουμπάκια



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Για να καταλαβαίνουμε την τρέχουσα υπογραφή του stathis (Fade to grey):







_Σημείωση: Απλώς τοποθετούμε τη διεύθυνση της σελίδας του Youtube στο πλαίσιο που εμφανίζεται όταν πατήσουμε _




.


----------



## stathis (Apr 7, 2008)

Τσίτα τα ηχεία!

Μερσί, Νικέλ!


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2008)

*Space Dementia (Muse, άλμπουμ Origin of Symmetry, 2001)*

Εδώ ο αναρτήσας δημιουργός έχει παντρέψει το κομμάτι με σκηνές από την ταινία Άβαλον.






Το ανεβάζω για να πάρω εκδίκηση. Έχει κατεβάσει η κόρη μου παρτιτούρα με το πιανιστικό κομμάτι και μου έχει πάρει τ' αφτιά. Ευτυχώς δεν διαθέτει κιθάρα και ντραμς, ούτε έξι χέρια.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 13, 2008)

Αφού υπήρξα μάρτυρας της σφαγής ενός πολύ αγαπημένου μου τραγουδιού από τους Ιαπωνοσουηδούς, έπρεπε να ακούσω και μια αξιοπρεπή διασκευή.


----------



## oublexis (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't get me started! Επιτρέψτε μου να ανεβάσω κι εγώ μια αγαπημένη μου διασκευή με την ίδια κυρία, όπου το hardcore live αξίζει περισσότερο να το βλέπεις παρα να το ακούς στην αποστειρωμένη εκδοχή του σιντί.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2008)

Οι fan της κυρίας Amos δεν πρέπει να χάσουν το δεύτερο μέρος της περυσινής της εμφάνισης στη Σκοτία (ή Σκωτία).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ptPF5mNJPw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAQzbrc-FGA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xCtDMpdl6s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdQ9XLWfiQ4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taoIFqXPQQI

Πέντε γιουτιουμπάκια, το ένα πιο καυτό από το άλλο:


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 13, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Αφού υπήρξα μάρτυρας της σφαγής ενός πολύ αγαπημένου μου τραγουδιού από τους Ιαπωνοσουηδούς...



Πτιιι... το έβλεπα στην τιβί προχθές και... πτιιι.

Βέβαια μπορεί εμείς να φρίττουμε, αυτοί όμως τ' άρπαξαν χοντρά...

Εμένα μού αρέσει πολύ η διασκευή του Johnny Cash στο Hurt. (Edit: Προσπάθησα να βάλω και link, αλλά κάθε φορά έβγαζε not available...)

Προσθήκη Lexilogist:
Να μη λείπει το συγκεκριμένο αριστούργημα. Το γιουτιουμπάκι που διάλεξες δεν επιτρέπει embedding. Οπότε ρίχνω εναλλακτικά αυτό:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2008)

*While my guitar gently weeps*

_I look from the wings at the play you are staging,
While my guitar gently weeps.
As I'm sitting here, doing nothing but aging,
Still, my guitar gently weeps.​_
Το 1968 ο Τζορτζ Χάρισον έγραψε ένα ντέμο του τραγουδιού του με ακουστική κιθάρα. Οι υπόλοιποι Μπιτλς δεν ενθουσιάστηκαν αν και δοκίμασαν να το παίξουν κι έτσι κι αλλιώς και παραλλιώς. Ο Τζορτζ δεν το έβαλε κάτω. Φώναξε το φίλο του τον Έρικ Κλάπτον και έστησαν την εκδοχή που είναι γνωστή από το White Album.

Περισσότερα από τη Wikipedia:

The composition was met with little to no interest by the other Beatles. The band recorded it several times, at first in the aforementioned acoustic style, and later in an electric version featuring a backward guitar solo (as Harrison had done in "I'm Only Sleeping" on _Revolver_), but no version seemed to work. Let down but undaunted, Harrison invited his friend Eric Clapton to join him during a day's recording session. Despite Clapton's doubts ("Nobody ever plays on the Beatles' records"), Harrison convinced him otherwise. The inclusion of Clapton allowed a moment's relief from the band's inner turmoil, as well as a chance for Harrison to free himself of lead guitar, playing only rhythm and vocal.

Some have wondered whether the famous solo in "Gently Weeps" is actually played by Clapton; it has been rumoured that the solo was re-recorded and that Clapton's solo was not the one that was pressed. Indeed, the style is reminiscent of Harrison's later lead guitar style, as demonstrated throughout Abbey Road and in his solo work. However, Harrison has said of the solo:

"So Eric played that, and I thought it was really good. Then we listened to it back, and he said, "Ah, there's a problem though; it's not Beatley enough." So we put it through the ADT [automatic double-track] to wobble it up a bit."

Η πρωτότυπη εκτέλεση κυκλοφόρησε στη μεταγενέστερη ανθολογία (Anthology 3) και πρόπερσι στο Love με πρόσθετα ορχηστρικά από τον Τζορτζ Μάρτιν. Είναι οι αγαπημένες μου εκδοχές.

Στο Youtube υπάρχουν διάφορες εκτελέσεις του τραγουδιού από τον Χάρισον, αλλά καμιά δεν έχει τη γλύκα της νεανικής του φωνής. Ξεχωρίζω ένα βιντεοκολάζ με την πρωτότυπη εκδοχή και ένα με την εκτέλεση του τραγουδιού από τον Έρικ Κλάπτον στο αφιέρωμα του 2002, το _Concert for George_.


----------



## stathis (Apr 15, 2008)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς γιουτιουμπάκια, είναι όμως πολύ καλά. :)

17 Hippies - Marlène
17 Hippies - Mad bad cat

Αν σας άνοιξε η όρεξη, εδώ θα βρείτε μπόλικο πράμα που σαλεύει.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> *While my guitar gently weeps*
> Ξεχωρίζω ένα βιντεοκολάζ με την πρωτότυπη εκδοχή


Στο συγκεκριμένο video, το κομμάτι από 1'17" μέχρι 1'45" είναι του Terry Gilliam, o οποίος συμμετείχε και στο "Concert for George".


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2008)

*Leona Lewis*

Σύμφωνα με το BBC:
Leona Lewis has become the first UK female solo artist to go straight to number one in the US album chart... The last British woman to top the US album chart was Sade with Promise in 1986... Lewis shot to fame after winning the UK's X Factor talent show at the end of 2006... Lewis has been billed as the heir to Whitney Houston in the US.

Από το συγκεκριμένο άλμπουμ (Spirit) εμένα μου αρέσει ένα παλιό και γνωστό: _The first time ever I saw your face_.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 18, 2008)

Ίσως ξέρετε ήδη τη φωνή της από το "Meravigliosa creatura" (mellow | rock) που ακούγεται στη διαφήμιση του Fiat Bravo. H Gianna Nannini παραμένει δυναμική και στην έκτη δεκαετία της ζωής της. Αυτό το τραγούδι είναι το "Grazie", από τον ομώνυμο δίσκο.


----------



## stathis (Apr 18, 2008)

*Max Raabe (& Palast Orchester)*
Το όνομα μάλλον δεν σας λέει τίποτα, αλλά τη φωνή θα την αναγνωρίσετε σίγουρα. Είναι υπεύθυνος για τις εξωφρενικές διασκευές στα _Oops!...I Did It Again_, _Sex Bomb_, _King of Bongo_, _We Will Rock You_ (μεταξύ άλλων) που ακούγονται πολύ τελευταία. Σκέτη απόλαυση ο τύπος!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2008)

Να 'σαι καλά, Στάθη, είχα σκάσει να βρω τον whodunit του _Oops!...I Did It Again_! :)


----------



## stathis (Apr 18, 2008)

Εγώ να δεις πόσο είχα σκάσει! Τόσες φορές το είχα ακούσει στον Εν Λευκώ και στον Kosmos (το _Oops_ και τις άλλες διασκευές) κι ούτε μία φορά δεν είπαν ποιος/τι είναι.


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 18, 2008)

Πολύ Coward-ικός... διάχυτη η ντεκαντάνς στην ατμόσφαιρα... Me likes, me likes!


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2008)

Μα δεν μπορώ... Δένει τόσο καλά!






_Don’t let’s be beastly to the Germans
Now our victory is ultimately won,
Let us treat them very kindly as we would a valued friend 
We might send them out some bishops
As a form of lease and lend, 
Let’s be sweet to them
And day by day repeat to them 
That sterilization simply isn’t done. 
Let’s sweetly sympathise again
And help the scum to rise again
But don’t let’s be beastly to the Hun.

We must be kind
And with an open mind
We must endeavour to find a way
To let the Germans know that now the war is over
They are not the ones who have to pay.
We must be sweet,
And tactful and discreet,
And now they’ve suffered defeat
We mustn’t let them feel upset
Or ever get the feeling
That we’re cross with them or hate them,
Our future policy must be to reinstate them.

Don’t let’s be beastly to the Germans
For they’re civilised when all is said and done.
Though they gave us science, culture, art, and music to excess, 
They also gave us two world wars and Dr Rudolf Hess.
Let’s be meek to them
And turn the other cheek to them
And try to arouse their latent sense of fun.
Let’s give them full air parity
And treat the rats with charity,
But don’t let’s be beastly to the Hun.

Don’t let’s be beastly to the Germans
For you can’t deprive a gangster of his gun
Though they’ve been a little naughty to the Czechs and Poles and Dutch
I can’t believe those countries really minded very much.
Let’s be free with them and share the BBC with them.
We mustn’t prevent them basking in the sun.
Let’s soften their defeat again – and build their bloody fleet again,
But don’t let’s be beastly to the Hun._


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 18, 2008)

Χε, χε! Ήμουν έτοιμη να βάλω το "Don't put your daughter on the stage, Mrs. Worthington", αλλά κι αυτό είναι ό,τι πρέπει!

_
Don’t put your daughter on the stage, Mrs. Worthington
Don’t put your daughter on the stage
She’s a bit of an ugly duckling, you must honestly confess
And the width of her seat would surely defeat
Her chances of her success_


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 19, 2008)

Καθώς έχω αποδομήσει ήδη σοβαρά νήματα, είπα για αλλαγή να επεκταθώ και στα ψυχαγωγικά. Πάρτε λοιπόν ένα βιντεάκι που δεν είναι μουσικό αλλά μιλάει για μουσική. Δώστε stand up στο λαό!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2008)

Μπορεί για το self-reflection να μην καταλήξαμε, αλλά πάρτε μια ιδέα από zazuself-reflection (doggy style):


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 21, 2008)

Και κάτι για τους γαλλομαθείς.





 Bientôt disponible en kara-d'accord: la version francais du karaoke.


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 23, 2008)

Θα σκάσω αν δεν το πω...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2008)

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε κάτι κουρασμένα παλικάρια που εργάζονται μες στ' άγρια μεσάνυχτα... :)


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 30, 2008)

Aγαπημένο χιτάκι γερμανικής προέλευσης, από την εποχή που κι εμείς οι παλιόγεροι ήμασταν φοιτητές.




To ψιλοέκλεψαν και οι Άμμος στο κομμάτι "Επαφή" που έγινε γνωστό από τις διαφημίσεις της Cosmote.


----------



## stathis (Apr 30, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> To ψιλοέκλεψαν και οι ...


Το χοντρό ποιο θα ήταν; :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2008)

Τι μου θύμισε (τα συνειρμικά μου άλματα είναι για γέλια και για κλάματα) μια ερώτηση για το 'happy place': They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa - Napoleon XIV


----------



## stathis (Apr 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> (τα συνειρμικά μου άλματα είναι για γέλια και για κλάματα)


Αυτό λέγεται _χάλαση συνειρμού_ και είναι βασικό σύμπτωμα της σχιζοφρένειας. Keep posting...

Όσο για το τραγουδάκι, δεν το ήξερα, αλλά το έψαξα λίγο και έχει πλάκα η υπόθεση. Θεωρείται το πιο κουλό σινγκλ που μπήκε ποτέ στα τσαρτς (έφτασε μέχρι το νούμερο 3, παρακαλώ). Όσο για το flip side, ήταν το _!aaah-aH, yawA eM ekaT ot gnimoC er'yehT_ και επρόκειτο φυσικά για το ίδιο τραγούδι παιγμένο ανάποδα...


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2008)

Μια και πιάσαμε γελοίες παλιές αμερικάνικες επιτυχίες, θυμήθηκα κι αυτό του κωμικού Allan Sherman (από εκείνα που δεν ξεχνάς κι ας έχουν περάσει 45 χρόνια). Δεν υπάρχει βιντεοκλίπ εκείνου του καιρού και κάποιος καλός κυριούλης έφτιαξε τη δική του τρελή εικονοσυρραφή. _Strictly for nostalgia freaks._

*Hello Muddah, Hello Fadduh*​





Hello Muddah, hello Fadduh,
Here I am at Camp Granada.
Camp is very entertaining,
And they say we'll have some fun if it stops raining.

I went hiking with Joe Spivey.
He developed poison ivy.
You remember Leonard Skinner.
He got ptomaine poisoning last night after dinner.

All the counselors hate the waiters,
And the lake has alligators.
And the head coach wants no sissies,
So he reads to us from something called Ulysses.

Now I don't want this should scare ya,
But my bunk mate has malaria.
You remember Jeffrey Hardy.
They're about to organize a searching party.

Take me home, oh Muddah, Fadduh,
Take me home, I hate Granada,
Don't leave me out in the forest, where
I might get eaten by a bear.

Take me home, I promise I will not make noise,
Or mess the house with other boys.
Oh please don't make me stay,
I've been here one whole day.

Dearest Fadduh, darling Muddah,
How's my precious little Bruddah?
Let me come home if you miss me.
I would even let Aunt Bertha hug and kiss me.

Wait a minute, it’s stopped hailing.
Guys are swimming, guys are sailing.
Playing baseball, gee that's better.
Muddah, Fadduh, kindly disregard this letter.


----------



## Porkcastle (May 6, 2008)

Ένα από τα ομορφότερα κομμάτια των Suede (και από τα ομορφότερα κομμάτια γενικότερα).


----------



## cythere (May 8, 2008)

Beirut: πιτσιρικάς Αμερικανός ανακαλύπτει τη μουσική των Βαλκανίων! Είχαν έρθει πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι, κι έκαναν απίστευτο live!


----------



## cythere (May 8, 2008)

Όπως φαίνεται, σήμερα αδυνατώ να συγκεντρωθώ και να δουλέψω!! Υπέροχο! Υπάρχει κανείς που θυμάται πώς μεταφράστηκε το "love will tear us apart" στην ταινία Control (θυμάμαι πως είχα απορήσει σ' εκείνο το σημείο).


----------



## stathis (May 8, 2008)

cythere said:


> Υπάρχει κανείς που θυμάται πώς μεταφράστηκε το "love will tear us apart" στην ταινία Control (θυμάμαι πως είχα απορήσει σ' εκείνο το σημείο).


Ελπίζω όχι "η αγάπη θα μας κάνει φέτες". (αστειάκια...)


----------



## cythere (May 8, 2008)

Believe it or not, ήταν κάτι τέτοιο. Ευκαιρία να ξαναδώ την ταινία σε DVD και να μεταφέρω το pearl στην ειδική ενότητα!


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2008)

stathis said:


> Ελπίζω όχι "η αγάπη θα μας κάνει φέτες". (αστειάκια...)


Μπα, όχι φέτες - νομίζω το "η αγάπη θα μας σκίσει σε λουρίδες" είναι ακριβέστερο.


----------



## cythere (May 8, 2008)

Η γλυκόξινη συμφωνία!


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2008)

Πω πω, πολλή ησυχία. Και να διασκεδάζαμε, καλά θα ήταν. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δουλεύουμε...

Ένα πολυαγαπημένο, ΑΨΟΓΟ τραγούδι.


----------



## Porkcastle (May 10, 2008)

Aκριβώς όπως τα λες (για τη διασκέδαση)...


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2008)

Ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου τραγούδια (όχι μόνο δικό μου, είναι νούμερο 204 στον κατάλογο με τα 500 καλύτερα όλων των εποχών του περιοδικού Rolling Stone) είναι το *Try A Little Tenderness* στη σκληρή του εκδοχή, εκείνη που έκανε γνωστή ο Otis Redding το 1966. Το ’παιζε και το ξανάπαιζε στο My Blueberry Nights με τη Norah Jones απόψε (home video, downloaned).

Το τραγούδι, στη γλυκερή του εκδοχή, είναι παμπάλαιο, του 1932· το ’χει τραγουδήσει κι ο Bing Crosby και άπειροι άλλοι. Αυτή τη γλυκερή εκδοχή μπορείτε να ακούσετε εδώ από τον Michael Bublé, μια και τον αναφέραμε σε άλλο νήμα:






Όμως η πιο αγαπημένη μου εκτέλεση βρίσκεται σε μια ταινία, την Duets, την τελευταία που γύρισε ο πατέρας της Πάλτροου, σε μια σκηνή όπου ο Paul Giamatti τραγουδάει σ' ένα διαγωνισμό καραόκε μαζί με τον Andre Braugher (ντρουμπλαρισμένο αυτόν). (Παρεμπ, η ταινία πήγε άπατη, αλλά εγώ πολύ τη φχαριστήθηκα.) Enjoy!


----------



## cythere (May 12, 2008)

Η πρώτη κυρία της Γαλλίας θα τραγουδάει και η μέλλουσα κυρία Πούτιν θα κάνει ασκήσεις στο ταπί, όσο οι σύζυγοί τους θα συζητούν για αγωγούς κι εξοπλισμούς!


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2008)

*Ο Τζον Λένον ξαναγεννήθηκε στην Κορέα (χωρίς πλάκα)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wgrrQwLdME8

Μπείτε στο youtube και δείτε και τα υπόλοιπα βίντεο, και θα μου πείτε αν συμφωνείτε με τον τίτλο που έβαλα. Σ' αυτό το βίντεο είναι μόλις 3 χρονών, τώρα είναι 4. Τραγουδάει όλα τα τραγούδια των Μπιτλς ΣΩΣΤΑ, χωρίς παραφωνίες, και χωρίς να ξέρει Αγγλικά!


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2008)

Από κάποια ταινία Ilustracion, λέει (πρέπει να την ξέρω;).






Αν θέλετε βερσιόν με Στανίση ή Μαζωνάκη, να πάτε μόνοι σας εδώ να ξεχαρμανιάσατε: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kanei+theo&search_type=


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2008)

Νέος και φιλόδοξος ιστότοπος με βιντεάκια υψηλής ανάλυσης και άλλα μουσικά καλούδια:

http://pitchfork.tv/


----------



## cythere (May 18, 2008)

Από το soundtrack της ταινίας του Jarmusch _Broken Flowers_, ό,τι πρέπει για μια Κυριακή!


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2008)

*YouTube's Got Talent*

Η Terra Naomi (όπως κάνουν πολλές χιλιάδες τραγουδιστές και «τραγουδιστές») ανέβασε πριν από μερικούς μήνες αυτό το βιντεάκι της στο YouTube — και έκανε την τύχη της. Εμείς προτιμούμε το ορίτζιναλ.


----------



## cythere (May 20, 2008)

Μιας και το καλοκαίρι μπαίνει με τα μπούνια ήρθε η ώρα για αυτό το τραγούδι.
Αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα έχουμε easy living με 45 βαθμούς...

Εκτέλεση από 2 θρύλους:





 
Εκτέλεση από έναν άλλο θρύλο:


----------



## oublexis (May 21, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, κυρία, που βάζω ευρωβιντεάκι μετά τους οδοστρωτήρες, αλλά δεν είναι εδώ το νήμα της κλασικής μουσικής.

Λοιπόν, ένα σοβαρό τραγούδι είχε το σημερινό προκριματικό πανηγυράκι και δεν πέρασε στον τελικό. Πάρτε, να θυμάστε και να κλαίτε. Ιρλανδία και Dustin The Turkey. (BTW, πρώτη φορά είδα τόσες γεματούλες τραγουδίστριες σε Γιουροβίζιον...)






Oh, I come from a nation
What knows how to write a song
Oh Europe, where oh where did it all go wrong?
Come on!

Irlande douze points

Drag acts and bad acts and Terry Wogan’s wig
Mad acts and sad acts, it was Johnny Logan’s gig

Shake your feathers and bop your beak
Shake ‘em to the west and to the east
Wave euro hands and euro feet
Wiggle in the air to the turkey beat

Irlande douze points
Do the funky beat
Come on

D O B double B L E, yeah…

Hello Abba, hello Bono, hello Helsinki
Ola Prague, hello sailor, c’est la vie
Auf Wiedersehen, Mama Mia, and God save the Queen
Bonjour Serbia, good day Austria
You know what I mean

Shake your feathers and bop your beak
Shake ‘em to the west and to the east
Wave euro hands and euro feet
Wiggle in the air to the turkey beat

Give us another chance, we’re sorry for riverdance
Sure Flately, he’s a yank
And the Danube flows through France
Block vote, shock vote
Give your twelve today
You’re all invited to Dublin, Ireland
Το party the Shamrock way

Eastern Europe, we love you
Do you like Irish stew?
Or goulash as it is to you?
(Irlande douze points, Irlande douze points)

Listen Bulgaria, we love you
Belarus, Georgia, Montenegro
Moldovia, Albania, Croatia
Poland, Russia, Ukraine
Macedonia, love you Turkey
Hungary, Estonia, Slovakia
Armenia, Bosnia-Herzegova
And don’t forget the Swiss.


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2008)

> (BTW, πρώτη φορά είδα τόσες γεματούλες τραγουδίστριες σε Γιουροβίζιον...)


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, το πρόσεξα κι εγώ.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2008)

Το τραγούδι στη διαφήμιση οδοντόπαστας. Concrete and Clay, των Unit 4 + 2 (που μόνο αυτή την επιτυχία είχαν). _Αχ, πανέμορφα πανάλαφρα σίξτις._

"The sidewalks in the street, the concrete and the clay
Beneath my feet begins [sic] to crumble, but love will never die
Because we'll see the mountains tumble before we say goodbye."






Και για όσους θέλουν να το προσθέσουν στα MP3 τους.


----------



## kapa18 (May 21, 2008)

Κι εγώ την Ιρλανδία υποστήριζα αλλά μόλις είδα το βίντεο κλιπ των Γάλλων έπαθα! Γαλλία δαγκωτό!


----------



## oublexis (May 21, 2008)

Αν, κυρία kapa18, αναφέρεστε στη δική μου γιουροβιζιονική προτίμηση και όχι στο τραγούδι-κολυνός αμέσως από πάνω σας: η μέρα με τη νύχτα. Η γαλλική συμμετοχή είναι στη σεβαστή αλλά άκρως τετριμμένη παράδοση του τουρουτουτού, για να μην πω του τσουμπά-τσουμπά-τσουμπά, ο δε κύριος Τελλιέ, ωσαύτως μεταμφιεσμένος, θυμίζει τις χειρότερες μέρες του Λέννον και του Χάρρισον ανσάμπλ (πριν έρθουν οι ακόμα χειρότερες γι' αυτούς). Με εξαίρεση την πρωτοτυπία της αγγλικής γλώσσας σε γαλλική συμμετοχή (και τους 1730 φούρνους που πρέπει να γκρεμίστηκαν για να συμβεί αυτό), το τραγουδάκι μάς πηγαίνει όχι σαράντα (όπως ο κολυνός) αλλά τουλάχιστον πενήντα χρόνια πίσω.


----------



## kapa18 (May 21, 2008)

Α, φίλτατε oublexis, περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα! Τουρουτουτού rulez!


----------



## cythere (May 21, 2008)

Άμεση *ίαση* από τη γιουροβιζιο-νίλα!


----------



## Porkcastle (May 24, 2008)

Εγώ ψηφίζω Γαλλία-Τουρκία.

Ειδικά ο κύριος Τελλιέ ως Ιησούς σε τζακούζι, στο ντους και στην πισίνα με άσπρο σωβρακάκι τα σπάει πανηγυρικά!

Το τραγούδι της Τουρκίας από την άλλη, παραείναι καλό για Γιουροβίζιον. Αν είχε αγγλικό στόχο θα γινόταν χιτάρα πανευρωπαϊκώς...


----------



## oublexis (May 25, 2008)

Έχασα. Ψήφιζα Ουκρανία (ίσως ψήφιζε και η τεστοστερόνη).

Χάρηκα που η Γαλλία πήρε τη θέση που της άξιζε.

Το πιο ωραίο που άκουσα ήταν η πρόβλεψη ότι θα έρθουν πρώτες η Αγγλία και η Πολωνία (από τον πάτο, ε; ;) ).

Θα έλεγα, τέλος, ότι όλοι ψηφίζουμε τη δήλωση της Αυστρίας:
_Prior to the 2006 contest, Austria announced that they would not enter a performer in protest at their poor results in previous years, arguing that the musical talent of the performers was no longer the determining factor in Contest success._


----------



## oublexis (May 25, 2008)

Και, επειδή είστε φίλοι της καλής μουσικής, η παρηγοριά: φανταστείτε τη τύχη θα είχε αυτό το ντου-ντουντού-ντουντού-ντουντού τραγούδι στη Γιουροβίζιον. Θα είχε ξεχαστεί σε λίγους μήνες.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2008)

Η Σκάρλετ Τζοχάνσον / Γιοχάνσον κυκλοφόρησε και δίσκο, με διασκευές τραγουδιών του Τομ Γουέιτς. Anywhere Ι Lay My Head. Από φωνή φωνάρα; Δεν ξέρω· εδώ δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα αν έχει φωνή ο Γουέιτς. Εδώ το επίσημο βιντεάκι, με το τραγούδι Falling Down. Αν σας αρέσουν τα τραγούδια του Γουέιτς, αναζητήστε τον (το δίσκο).


Scarlett sings Tom Waits​
Το παρακάτω το ανέβασε κάποιος με τη σημείωση: "Falling Down by Tom Waits. To show those looking for Scarlett how it's really done."






I’ve come 500 miles just to see a halo
Come from St. Petersburg, Scarlett and me
Well I open my eyes, I was blind as can be
When you give a man luck, he must fall in the sea
And she wants you to steal and get caught
For she loves you for all that you are not
Falling down, falling down
When you're falling down, falling down, falling down

You forget all the roses, don't come around on Sunday
She's not gonna choose you for standing so tall
Go on take a swig of that poison and like it
Don't ask for silverware, don't ask for nothing
Go on put your ear to the ground
You’ll be hearing that sound... falling down.
Falling down, falling down.

Go on down see that wrecking ball come swinging head on
Everyone knew that hotel was a goner
They broke all the windows, they took all the door knobs
They hauled it away in a couple of days
Now someone yell timber and take off your hat
It's a lot smaller down here on the ground
Falling down, falling down, falling down.


----------



## cythere (May 28, 2008)

Δροσιστικό τραγουδάκι-διασκευή από τους Nouvelle Vague, με πολύ ωραίο βίντεο!






Σημείωση nickel: Το βιντεάκι παρμένο από την ταινία του Γκοντάρ Bande à part (1964).


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2008)

Χιτάκι της εποχής (Last Shadow Puppets, _The Age Of The Understatement_) σε βιντεάκι σκηνοθετημένο από τον Romain Gavras (γιο του Κώστα). Αν κάποιος καταλάβει τι λένε οι στίχοι και ποια σχέση έχουν με τα δρώμενα του βίντεο, μπορεί μετά να πάει να διαβάσει τη μελέτη του Stewart Martin.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2008)

Από το τελευταίο άλμπουμ της 24χρονης Katie Melua, το _Pictures_.

If You Were A Sailboat​


----------



## cythere (Jun 1, 2008)

Τραγούδι κομμένο και χαροραμμένο για όσους βιώνουν χαρακιριακές!
Για άψογα και σίγουρα αποτελέσματα χαρακίρι!


----------



## cythere (Jun 2, 2008)

Κι άλλο πολύ χαρακιριακό κομμάτι, που θυμήθηκα αφού διάβασα ποστ του/της (υποθέτω, του) somnambulist.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 4, 2008)

*jump to my jaguar babe!*

και κάτι χαρούμενο!


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 4, 2008)

Και κάτι που δεν είναι χαρούμενο, για να έχουμε ισορροπία (Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi is dead):

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zq7xyjU-jsU&feature=related


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2008)

Και κάτι του δικού μου γούστου (σήμερα ήταν ημέρα ορυζοφαγίας). Damien Rice, εκείνος ντε με το Blower's Daughter.


----------



## cythere (Jun 5, 2008)

Karina-Belmondo από την ταινία του Γκοντάρ, "Pierrot le Fou".


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2008)

Όχι, δεν πιάσαμε ακριβώς τη μουσική από γαλλικές ταινίες. Αλλά έτυχε να δω γαλλική ταινία απόψε, την «Μην το πεις σε κανέναν» (Ne le dis à personne, 2006) του Γκιγιόμ Κανέ (που πολύ μου άρεσε) και μέσα στην ταινία να και το Lilac Wine. Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε (οι αχόρταγοι τα παίρνουν όλα).

Η καλύτερη (κατ' εμέ) εκτέλεση, με τον Jeff Buckley, είναι εδώ:
http://www.youtube.com/v/Jf6poxXBMdM&hl=en
(Αυτή που ακούγεται στην ταινία.)

Η καλύτερη κατά τον Μπάκλεϊ εκτέλεση είναι με τη Νίνα Σιμόν:
http://www.youtube.com/v/7PT2FMjK7IU&hl=en

Η πιο πετυχημένη εμπορικά είναι με την Elkie Brooks, εδώ λάιβ:
http://www.youtube.com/v/qaJykabTxjU&hl=en

Η πιο όμορφη για γιουτιουμπάκι (έχουμε και τις συμπάθειές μας) με την Katie Melua:

Lilac Wine


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αλλά έτυχε να δω γαλλική ταινία απόψε, την «Μην το πεις σε κανέναν» (Ne le dis à personne, 2006) του Γκιγιόμ Κανέ (που πολύ μου άρεσε) και μέσα στην ταινία να και το Lilac Wine.



Εμένα να δεις... 
Φτου γμτ, το έχασα λόγω ταξιδίου. Παρακαλώ, την επόμενη φορά που παίζει Κανέ να πέφτει σύρμα...


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 6, 2008)

*Quoted from zephyrous*: Και κάτι που δεν είναι χαρούμενο, για να έχουμε ισορροπία (Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi is dead)

Ζεφ, αγόρι μου, πρέπει ν' ανησυχείς. Aυτό είναι ένα από τα κομμάτια που ακούει ο Παλάνιουκ όταν γράφει. :) [Προσθήκη nickel: Οχ, χρωστάω γνώμη...]

Και για να κρατάμε τις ανισορροπίες: Roots Manuva, Thinking


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 6, 2008)

Για όσες/ους έχουν πιαστεί από το καθισιό και θέλουν να χορέψουν: Underworld, Rev/cowgirl Live


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 6, 2008)

Το πρώτο πανκ συγκρότημα χωρίς συμβατικά όργανα. Από τους σκουπιδοτενεκέδες της Νέας Υόρκης (πολλοί θα θεωρήσουν ότι εκεί ανήκει και η μουσική τους). Παρ' όλα αυτά είναι πιο πανκ από τους X Ray Spex και πιο τέκνο από τον Luke Slater (και φυσικά πιο είρωνες από τον Σωκράτη): Suicide, Mr Ray


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 6, 2008)

Πολύ μ' άρεσαν οι από πάνω. Μερσί για το tip!


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2008)

Ό,τι θυμάται ο καθένας χαίρεται. Από τα stick figures πίσω στο 1968. Status Quo και Pictures of matchstick men. Μα πώς ήταν έτσι τα μαλλιά τους; Σαν από δύο ίμο ο καθένας.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 8, 2008)

Re: Status Quo
Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ ποιος έχει κλέψει το ριφάκι της κιθάρας (ή πόσοι). 

Κι εδώ έχει πέσει ρετρολαγνεία. Για σήμερα, Wire.


----------



## cythere (Jun 8, 2008)

Και κάτι διαφορετικό: Salif Keita & Cesaria Evora.


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 11, 2008)

Κυρίες και κύριοι, ζωστείτε -γιατί πού να δενόμαστε σ' αυτό το κομμάτι. 
Pendulum
Fasten your seatbelts


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 11, 2008)

Ροζ σκελετοί από μαλακό ντουλάπι.

Cockney Rebel, Mr Soft


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 11, 2008)

Κατά σειρά: μια ζωντανή εκδοχή του One Last Goodbye των Anathema, η ακουστική έκδοση του My Kantele των πολυαγαπημένων Amorphis και το πιο πρόσφατο single (Unfurl) των Katatonia.

Anathema

Amorphis

Katatonia


----------



## stathis (Jun 12, 2008)

Αφιερωμένο στον somnambulist, για τις αναφορές στον Ανδαλουσιανό σκύλο. ;)


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 12, 2008)

Ανταποδίδω μ' ένα εξαιρετικό ντουέτο: Μπιορκ και Σκιν


----------



## cythere (Jun 14, 2008)

Αφιερωμένο σε όσους δεν είμαστε by the sea σήμερα!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ναι αλλά με αυτά που ποστάρεις θα τα παρατήσουμε όλα και θα πάμε!


----------



## cythere (Jun 14, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Ναι αλλά με αυτά που ποστάρεις θα τα παρατήσουμε όλα και θα πάμε!


 
Χι χι! Σκέφτηκα, "Αφού δεν πάνε οι Λεξιλόγοι στη θάλασσα, ας φέρω τη θάλασσα στη Λεξιλογία!"


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 15, 2008)

*In a manner of speaking*

Πολύ αγαπημένη διασκευή (Nouvelle Vague)






και το πρωτότυπο (Tuxedomoon)


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Blind*

Από τους Hercules & Love Affair


----------



## curry (Jun 15, 2008)

*Roisin Murphy - The Truth*

Ραντεβού απόψε στο Γκάζι!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Roisin Murphy - Night of the dancing flame*

Και ένα που μ'αρέσει περισσότερο


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 16, 2008)

Και ένα δικό μου πολύ αγαπημένο. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuV88CX8hbk


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Αλλάξανε τα γούστα σου (και τα δικά μου!)*

Από τον Sakis! Τον αυθεντικό, όχι το ξόμπλι.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Ζαμανφού*


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 16, 2008)

Πω, πω... αυτά είναι, Μπουλάς! 
(Πάντως η ελληνική μουσική παραγωγή των έιτις ήταν... τι να πω... ας μείνει κι αυτό ασχολίαστο.)

Πού είναι το "Για να μείνεις εκτός νόσου, εκτονώσου";;;;; Εεεε;;;


----------



## cythere (Jun 16, 2008)

Και μετά τον Μπουλά, μια bossa (με ενδιαφέρον βιντεάκι για τους κυρίους του φόρουμ) για να συνέλθει το νήμα! )


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2008)

The word is *sultry*.

Ο τύπος εδώ είχε φοβερή ιδέα. Το τερπνόν μετά του τερπνού. Σκέτη καταστροφή.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2008)

cythere said:


> Και μετά τον Μπουλά, μια bossa (με ενδιαφέρον βιντεάκι για τους κυρίους του φόρουμ) για να συνέλθει το νήμα! )


Ένα από τα ωραιότερα τραγούδια που γράφτηκαν ποτέ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2008)

Your home is where your heart is:​


----------



## sunsailia (Jun 18, 2008)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZicueG-cMwo&feature=related


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 18, 2008)

Επειδή έγινα σενιορίτα κι επειδή είναι το 101ο ποστ...


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 18, 2008)

Το μόνο παράπονο που έχω γι' αυτό το τραγούδι είναι ο ασαφής και ελαφρώς παραπλανητικός τίτλος του. Headstand έπρεπε να λέγεται κι όχι


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 19, 2008)

Φωνάρες. Αιωρούμενες, που δεν ανήκουν σε κανένα σώμα και κανένα στόμα


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2008)

*Say It With A Song*

Ο Τζο Κόκερ στη συναυλία των Κουίν (2002). Φαν-τά-στικ.








Και 33 χρόνια πριν (1969), στην ιστορική εμφάνισή του στο Γούντστοκ. Εντελώς ξεστελιωμένος, που λέμε στην Κρήτη.








_Λακωνικές λουκανικές ευχές._


----------



## cythere (Jun 19, 2008)

Κι επειδή είναι σπάνιο ξένα συγκροτήματα να τραγουδούν ελληνικά τραγούδια (έστω και με λίγα λαθάκια στην προφορά), βουαλά!


----------



## sunsailia (Jun 19, 2008)

Again and again, for the phantom hiding all the unfaithfulness, sickness, twisted soul and lies behind the mask of internet distances. Thank GOD truth at the end shines so bright.

Ακούστε το εάν θέλετε.http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85dLiXfj2V0



Cry For The Moon "The Embrace That Smothers - Part IV"

Follow your common sense
*You cannot hide yourself *behind a fairytale forever and ever
*Only by revealing the hole truth can we disclose*
*The soul of this sick bulwark forever and ever*
Forever and ever

*Indoctrinated minds so very often
Contain sick thoughts
And commit most of the evil they preach against*

Don't try to convince me with messages from God
*You accuse us of sins committed by yourselves
It's easy to condemn without looking in the mirror
Behind the scenes opens reality*

*Eternal silence cries out for justice
Forgiveness is not for sale
Nor is the will to forget*

Virginity has been stolen at very young ages
And the extinguisher loses it's immunity
Morbid abuse of power in the garden of eden
Where the apple gets a youthful face

*You can't go on hiding yourself
Behind old fashioned fairytales
And keep washing your hands in innocence*

ps. Had you not ever heard not to play with elvish souls? They give no shit for pretence or good manners.They obey ONE master. Your enemy. THE TRUTH.


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 20, 2008)

Too sexy to be healthy. Τι ωραία μύτη και τι κομματάρα. Δυστυχώς (και δυστυχώ που) ο ήχος είναι άθλιος






Και οι στίχοι: 

Speak to me of universal laws
The whores hustle and the hustlers whore
All around me people bleed
Speak to me your song of greed

Speak to me of your inner charm
Of how you'll keep me safe from harm
I don't think so, I don't see
Speak to me of your inner peace

Little people at the amusement park
City people in the dark
Speak to us, send us a sign
Tell us something to keep us trying

The whores hustle and the hustlers whore
Too many people out of love
The whores hustler and the hustlers whore
This city's ripped right to the core

Speak to me of heroin and speed
Of genocide and suicide, of syphilis and greed
Speak to me the language of love
The language of violence, the language of the heart
This isn't the first time I've asked for money or love
Heaven and earth don't ever mean enough
Speak to me of heroin and speed
Just give me something I can believe

The whores hustle and the hustlers whore
Too many people out of love
The whores hustler and the hustlers whore
This city's ripped right to the core


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2008)

Παρασοβαρέψαμε. Από την πολλή δουλειά κατακάτσαμε. Πάρτε ελαφρό βιντεάκι, για πρωινό μαζί με το χυμό πορτοκαλάδας.


----------



## sunsailia (Jun 23, 2008)

ANGELS (within temptation)


----------



## sunsailia (Jun 23, 2008)

Within Temptation - Pale


----------



## Elsa (Jun 23, 2008)

Δηλαδή αν θέλουμε να μοιραστούμε κάτι που δεν υπάρχει στο youtube, πρέπει να φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας video clip; 
Ακούστε -μόνο- την Nana Simopoulos στο Koula koula από το δίσκο της του 1993 Gaia's Dream.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2008)

*Across The Universe*
Ταινία άγνωστη, ταινία που αναζητείται με απόγνωση.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Across_the_Universe_(film)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0445922/

Από την ταινία, με τον Τζο Κόκερ να τραγουδάει Come Together. Στο YouTube έχει πολλά κλιπ της ταινίας.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 27, 2008)

Νο, νο, νο αγαπητέ! 
Από τις 29/5 κυκλοφορεί στη lexilogia, link για το blackbird τραγουδισμένο από την γλυκιά Evan Rachel Wood!
Μ' άρεσε στ' αλήθεια πολύ το έργο! 
Το έχω, πόσα δίνεις;


----------



## cythere (Jun 29, 2008)

Δεν έχουμε βάλει τρελή eightίλα τελευταία, ε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2008)

Ε, ορίστε και κάτι προχτεσινό, αλλά πάλι με το τραγούδι που τραγουδούσαν στα 80s. Το κλείσιμο από τη συναυλία 46664 στο Λονδίνο.


----------



## crystal (Jun 30, 2008)

Εντελώς άσχετο με τα προηγούμενα, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να κρατηθώ. Αυτές τις μέρες το έχω λιώσει!


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2008)

Ανταπόκριση του νεότερου άντρα της οικογένειας από το γήπεδο του μπάντμιντον, «συναυλία» / one-woman show της P J Harvey. Άπαιχτη, άψογη ακουστική, ολομόναχη, φωνάρα, ίσως η καλύτερη μουσική περφόρμανς που έχει παρακολουθήσει ποτέ (και έχει παρακολουθήσει αρκετές από τον καιρό που τον πρωτόσυρα στους Σκόρπιονς).

Silence (live in Denmark, 2007)


----------



## danae (Jul 2, 2008)

Γουστάβο Δουδαμέλ και Συμφωνική Ορχήστρα Νέων της Βενεζουέλας στο Mambo από το "West Side Story" του Bernstein. Μουσική από Μουσικούς! Χωρίς λόγια!


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2008)

Jefferson Airplane. The real stuff. Με τον έρωτά μου εκείνης της εποχής, την Grace Slick.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2008)

Και κάτι λιγότερο στημένο, από το φεστιβάλ του Μοντερέι (1967).


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2008)

Και ένα τεράστιο άλμα στο χρόνο. Μια χαρά κρατιέται ο 46χρονος.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 4, 2008)

*Δημήτρης Παναγόπουλος: Αύρα*

Και η δική μου μικρή συμβολή:


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 5, 2008)

Λίγα πράγματα είναι καλύτερα από μια βροχή στην καρδιά του καλοκαιριού...
*yes yes yes yes yes*







_...start the true
emotion scheme
till I'm no longer forced
to keep my vital functions..._


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 5, 2008)

Και μια υπεραγαπημένη εητίλα για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7d9hC0sssqs


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2008)

Αφιερωμένο στην αγάπη μου: :)


----------



## cythere (Jul 6, 2008)

Το άκουγα συνέχεια στο ραδιόφωνο κι αναρωτιόμουν ποιος λέει αυτή την κομματάρα. Μόλις ανακάλυψα την Μόνικα, Ελληνίδα 21 ετών με φωνάρα κι απίστευτο ταλέντο!


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 7, 2008)

Brand new from old acquaintances:
:)


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 9, 2008)

H Sharon Jones και οι Dap Kings, η μπάντα που σαρώνει στο Rehab της Amy Winehouse. Στο συγκεκριμένο τραγούδι πάντως σαρώνει η Sharon. 







"100 days, 100 nights
To know a man's heart
And a little more
Before he knows his own"


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 10, 2008)

Και αφού είμαστε σε μια ποιοτική retro διάθεση...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=r4yndU6NqUE
 Ντησκλέημερ: τα λόγια είναι στα ξένα και δεν ξέρω τι λένε.


Admin: Όσοι έχουν εγκυκλοπαιδικές απορίες, _εδώ_.


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 12, 2008)

Adele _Chasing pavements_


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 12, 2008)

Amy McDonald _This is the life_


----------



## oublexis (Jul 13, 2008)

Μια ερώτηση που ανέβασα μου θύμισε το Too much love will kill you των Queen. Το βιντεάκι θα μπορούσε να ονομαστεί The different faces of Freddie Mercury.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2008)

When you can't have enough of something, you put up four versions of it. *Nothing Else Matters*.






With the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra (2007)






Live in Sydney, Australia, 2006






And, of course, the Apocalyptica version


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 14, 2008)

Διασκευές, έτσι;
Θ' αρχίσω από την ανάποδη.

Η διασκευή (τόσα χρόνια μετά και ακόμα λιώνω στα γέλια όταν το βλέπω):





Τους αγαπώ 

Και το πρωτότυπο:


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 16, 2008)

Venus is the new Bjork. Τέλος.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nqGmRTSxxlU


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2008)

Πραγματολογικό σχόλιο (για να μη μας μπερδεύουν τα λέγκο): μιλάμε για την Annette Strean των Venus Hum.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 16, 2008)

Δεν είναι λέγκο, πλεημομπίλ είναι, 'ντάξει;


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Δεν είναι λέγκο, πλεημομπίλ είναι, 'ντάξει;


Τι περιμένεις κι εσύ από έναν άνθρωπο της εποχής του Μεκανό...


----------



## oublexis (Jul 17, 2008)

Ένα χρόνο πριν το θάνατό του, στο Isle of Wight Festival (1970). Ενδιαφέρουσα «κουρασμένη» εκτέλεση.

Αν ζούσε, θα ήταν 65. Παραμένει 27.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 17, 2008)

Ε, 'ντάξει κι εσύ τώρα. Και η Μαντόνα 100τόσω είναι, αλλά παραμένει ακμαία και δεν δείχνει ούτε μέρα πάνω από 35.


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 17, 2008)

*The Gathering *~ *Rescue Me*


http:///www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoHS81VASuA


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 17, 2008)

*Σιμπέλιους - 4η Συμφωνία, 3ο μέρος*


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2008)

Ikon - A heartless soul


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

Σήμερα η μέρα δεν άρχισε καλά. 





 
(Παραθέτω τους στίχους διότι κάποια τούς σιγοτραγουδά, αγνοώντας μάλλον ότι ήδη κυκλοφορούν σε τραγούδι.)

Anyone who ever loved could look at me
And know that I love you
Anyone who ever dreamed could look at me
and know I dream of you
Knowing I love you so​ 
Anyone who had a heart
Would take me in his arms and love me, too
You couldn't really have a heart and hurt me,
Like you hurt me and be so untrue
What am I to do​ 
Every time you go away, I always say
This time it's goodbye , dear
Loving you the way I do
I take you back, without you I'd die dear
Knowing I love you so​ 
Anyone who had a heart
Would take me in his arms and love me, too
You couldn't really have a heart and hurt me,
Like you hurt me and be so untrue
What am I to do​ 
Knowing I love you so​ 
Anyone who had a heart
Would take me in his arms and love me, too
You couldn't really have a heart and hurt me,
Like you hurt me and be so untrue
Anyone who had a heart would love me too
Anyone who had a hear would take me in his arms and love me too
Why won't you​


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 20, 2008)

Ακούστε το δυνατά ή μην το ακούσετε καθόλου.
Sophie Ellis Bextor


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 21, 2008)

Πολύ Μαντονίζει, ε;
Nice!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 21, 2008)

*Pochill: Porque*


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 21, 2008)

*The Rolling Stones: Anybody seen my baby*

Σ' αυτό το κλιπ, παίζει η Αντζελίνα Τζολί:


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 21, 2008)

*Kevin Yost: Like a dream*


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2008)

Frankie Laine. Πέθανε πέρυσι στα 94 του. Από τους αγαπημένους μου τραγουδιστές στα προμπιτλικά χρόνια, σε μαγικά 45άρια της εποχής. Εδώ τραγουδάει το Jealousy, σε μεγάλη ηλικία.






Πού το(ν) θυμήθηκα; Από τον Σαραντάκο και τις τζελουζίες του. Διαβάστε το, έχει και άσκηση στο τέλος...

Και κατόπιν, το τανγκό, από Μενουχίν και Γκραπελί (μέσω Πάρκι):


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 23, 2008)

Το ακούω συνέχεια στο ράδιο, μου αρέσει τρομερά, το βρήκα και σας το χαρίζω. (Μπορεί, βέβαια, εσείς να το γνωρίζετε ήδη!!) 







Προσθέτω και τους στίχους: 

*Breathless*

I'm hunting shadows in the dark
In steaming jungles of the world
Either to kill or to be killed
By creatures never named or heard

I'm lifting wishes to the stars
The gleaming satellites of time
Orbiting circles overhead
To futures when your love is mine

But you were always pretty reckless with your love
Come with the sun and get it restless when it's gone
And when you go you'll leave me breathless and alone

You leave me breathless, when you close the door
It feels just like you took the air out of the room with you

Your voice is echoing again
Through catacombs inside my mind
And I've been dreaming of revenge
To make you love me more than even you can try

All words converge to where you are
And if I follow I would surely find
The horse is gone, the fire's still warm
And you've moved on an hour before
You like to keep me just one step behind

And you were always pretty reckless with your love
Come with the sun and get it restless when it's gone
And when you go you'll leave me breathless and alone

You leave me breathless, when you close the door
It feels just like you took the air out of the room with you
Breathless, breathless, breathless, breathless

Yeah, you were always pretty reckless with your love
Come with the sun and get it restless when it's gone
And when you go you'll leave me breathless and alone
You leave me breathless when you close the door
It feels just like you took the air out of the room with you

Restless when it's gone, breathless and alone
You leave me breathless, when you close the door
It feels just like you took the air out of the room with you
Breathless, breathless, breathless, breathless


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2008)

*The Star Seeds: Upstairs*


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 25, 2008)

ΧΑΣΜΑ - ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΨΕΜΑ


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 27, 2008)

*Mercedes Sosa: Gracias a la vida*


----------



## efi (Jul 29, 2008)

*The hare who lost his spectacles*


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 30, 2008)

Το άκουσα στον ύπνο μου (ήταν ποιοτική βραδιά) και μου έχει κολλήσει. Αν θέλετε να πάτε κατ' ευθείαν στο "ψαχνό", "πηδήξτε" τα πρώτα 2 λεπτά.
This Jesus must die


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 2, 2008)

Κλασικά πράγματα


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 2, 2008)

Κι αύριο μέρα είναι!







...My mother thinks I'm lazy and maybe she is right
I'll go to work mañana but I gotta sleep tonight...


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 2, 2008)

Για χάρη των Earthbound θα αποδομήσω λίγο το νήμα και δεν θα βάλω βίντεο αλλά σάιτ. Το αγαπημένο των ημερών είναι το Child of the sea.


----------



## zephyrous (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 2, 2008)

*Self-control*






Infernal, 2006


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 6, 2008)

*Bent: Magic Love*


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 6, 2008)

Stavento feat. Shaya - Πριν σε γνωρίσω (Τα κακώς κείμενα)







Ακούγεται κατά προτίμηση στη διαπασών, με ανοιχτά τα παράθυρα του αυτοκινήτου


----------



## efi (Aug 10, 2008)

Bjork, So broken. 
Εδώ για εικόνες...




εδώ για λάιβ, από εκπομπή του 2001






ΥΓ: Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 10, 2008)

*Terry Hall: Forever J*

Μόλις τ' άκουσα στο ράδιο και σας το στέλνω. Κομματάρα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 10, 2008)

Ambrose, σε πρόλαβε έτερο μέλος. Μωρ' μπράβο σουξέ ο Τέρης, και μάλιστα με 13 χρόνια καθυστέρηση! Και τώρα, θα σας δείξω κι εγώ ένα οπτικοακουστικό μαστερπίσι.

My hands are bananas


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 10, 2008)

Μμμμ, μου είχε διαφύγει εντελώς. Τώρα έχω ένα άλλο earworm που πρέπει να βρω ποιο είναι πριν σας το ποστάρω. :)

Υ.Γ. Καλά τι μαστερπίσι είναι αυτό;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 12, 2008)

*Glenn Miller: Moonlight Serenade*


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 15, 2008)

Μόλις ανακάλυψα την Μιτσούκο να παίζει αυτό το φοβερό κομμάτι στο youtube. Mitchuko Uchida: σονάτα για πιάνο του Μότσαρτ K545, 2ο μέρος


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 21, 2008)

Μια τραγική ιστορία πάθους για τους γαλλομαθείς, με αφορμή το μήνυμα του αγαπητού oublexis.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2008)

Επικαιρότητα (τρόπος τού λέγειν):


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 26, 2008)

*Kavakos - Beethoven Concerto, 3rd movement*


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 26, 2008)

*Kavakos - Bach*


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 26, 2008)

*Kylie Minogue - In your eyes*

Και για όσους δεν αντέχουν τα κλασικά, πάρτε μια Κάιλι:


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 26, 2008)

*David Bowie: I'm deranged*


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 26, 2008)

*David Bowie: Wild is the wind (Live)*

Live at TFI Friday:


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 26, 2008)

*Αρλέττα: Σερενάτα*


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 27, 2008)

Μες στα κατάρτια μας πετούνε οι γλάροι και σκάνε στο ντουβάρι.


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2008)

Χατζηχρήστο.


----------



## somnambulist (Aug 30, 2008)

Παρακάμπτω, λίγο δύσκολα βέβαια, το ψιλοφαιδρό σκηνικό, γιατί η κοπέλα έχει φωνάρα και τόλμη περισσή για να πει αυτό το τραγούδι


----------



## somnambulist (Aug 30, 2008)

Κι ένα για τους ξενύχτηδες, τους νταλκαδιάρηδες


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 30, 2008)

somnambulist said:


> Παρακάμπτω, λίγο δύσκολα βέβαια, το ψιλοφαιδρό σκηνικό, γιατί η κοπέλα έχει φωνάρα και τόλμη περισσή για να πει αυτό το τραγούδι



somnambulist, έχω μάθει ότι αυτό (και άλλα) το λέει πολύ ωραία η Καίτη Ντάλη σε μια υπόγα, στην πλατεία Βικτωρίας, αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει κανέναν να πάμε ως εκεί. Πρόσεξε μην είσαι ο επόμενος!


----------



## efi (Aug 30, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν σας αρέσει το τραγούδι, εμένα, πάντως, ό,τι και να πει αυτό το παιδί ωραίο μου ακούγεται!






Και μερικά ακόμη:


----------



## oublexis (Aug 30, 2008)

Πολύ σεβντάς πλάκωσε, μπρε μπρε μπρε. Επιτρέψτε μου να ισορροπήσω λιγάκι τους ήχους αγγλοσαξονικά. Η κοπέλα έχει κι αυτή φωνάρα (και όχι μόνο).


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2008)

*Lakshmi Shankar*

Σεβντάς, ιερός.


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 30, 2008)

_Never mind me 'cause I’ve been dead
Out of my body, been out of my head
Never mind the songs they hum
Don’t wanna sing along with nothing that I said
Did it bring you happiness, happiness
It’s hard to come by, I confess
I’m better at this than happiness,
If you find it, share it with the rest of us

Never mind the words that came
Out of my mouth when all that I could feel was pain
The difference in the two of us
Comes down to the way you rise over things I just put down
Let him bring you happiness, happiness
It’s hard to come by, I confess
I’m better at this than happiness
If you find it share it with the rest of us
The rest of us

Never mind me 'cause I’ve been dead
Out of my body, been out of my head
Never mind the curse of war
Proud like a badge that just don’t shine no more
Let him bring you happiness, happiness
Hard to come by, I confess
I’m better at this than happiness,
If you find it, share it with the rest of us_

(Το βιντεάκι είναι από τη σειρά House M.D.)


----------



## somnambulist (Aug 31, 2008)

Ένα από τα κομμάτια που θα μπορούσαν να πάνε στην κόλαση για να καταλάβουν αυτοί εκεί κάτω, στο βάθος, ότι καμιά φορά είναι πιο σκοτεινά εδώ πάνω. Είναι λίγο μεγάλη σε αυτήν την εκτέλεση, αλλά πάντα απίστευτη.


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 1, 2008)

Sexy mother fuckers. Και πώς το σκάνε το καπουλάκι...εντασιακά βλέμματα.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2008)

Joan Osbourne: One of us


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2008)

Τον Jake Thackray δεν τον γνώριζα. Τον ανακάλυψα μέσα από τις σελίδες του Νίκου Σαραντάκου για τον _Γορίλα_ του Μπρασένς. Απολαύστε εκεί τις εκτελέσεις του _Γορίλα_. Εγώ κουβάλησα εδώ μια προσωπική επιτυχία του Thackray, το _On Again! On Again!_ Με στίχους:

I love a good bum on a woman, it makes my day.
To me it is palpable proof of God's existence, a posteriori.
Also I love breasts and arms and ankles, elbows, knees;
It's the tongue, the tongue, the tongue on a woman that spoils the job for me.
Please understand I respect and admire the frailer sex
And I honour them every bit as much as the next misogynist.
But give some women the ghost of a chance to talk and thereupon
They go on again, on again, on again, on again, on again, on again, on.

I fell in love with a woman with wonderful thighs and hips
And a sensational belly. I just never noticed her lips were always moving.
Only when we got to the altar and she had to say "I do"
And she folded her arms and gathered herself and took in a breath and I knew
She could have gone on again, on again, on again till the entire
Congregation passed out and the vicar passed on and the choirboys passed through puberty.
At the reception I gloomily noted her family's jubilant mood,
Their maniacal laughter and their ghastly gratitude.

She talks to me when I go for a shave or a sleep or a swim.
She talks to me on a Sunday when I go singing hymns and drinking heavily.
When I go mending my chimney pot she's down there in the street,
And at ninety-five on my motorbike she's on the pillion seat
Wittering on again, on again, on and again and again.
When I'm eating or drinking or reading or thinking or when I'm saying my rosary.
She will never stop talking to me; she is one of those women who
Will never use three or four words when a couple of thousand will easily do!






She also talks without stopping to me in our bed of a night;
Throughout the sweetest of our intimate delights she never gives over.
Not even stopping while we go hammer and tongs towards the peak -
Except maybe for a sigh and a groan and one perfunctory shriek.
Then she goes on again, on again, on again on and I must
Assume that she has never noticed that she's just been interrupted.
Totally unruffled she is, and as far as I can see
I might just as well have been posting a letter or stirring up the tea!

She will not take a hint, not once she's made a start.
I can yawn or belch or bleed or faint or fart - she'll not drop a syllable.
I could stand in front of her grimly sharpening up an axe,
I could sprinkle her with paraffin, and ask her for a match -
She'd just go on again, on again, on again even more.
The hind leg of a donkey is peanuts for her, she can bore the balls off a buffalo.
"Mother of God," I cried one day, "Oh, let your kingdom come
"And in the meantime, Mother, could you strike this bugger dumb?"

Well, believe it or not, she appeared to me then and there:
The Blessed Virgin herself, in answer to my prayer, despite the vulgarity,
Shimmering softly, dressed in blue and holding up a hand.
I cocked a pious ear as the Mother of God began.
Well she went on again, on again, on again, on, and I
Will have to state how very much I sympathise with the rest of the family.
Give some women the ghost of a chance to talk and thereupon
They go on again, on again, on again, on again,
And again, and again, and again, and again
They will go on again, on again, on again, on again, on again, on again, on.

(Οι στίχοι από τις σελίδες του Jake Thackray website.)


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 7, 2008)

Γιουτιουμπάκι είναι, μουσική έχει και επίσης μου αρέσει, άρα πληροί, νομίζω τις προϋποθέσεις του νήματος. Have a pleasant flight.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 7, 2008)

Με την ευκαιρία της προβολής της ταινίας στα σινεμά (που μπορεί να μην είναι και κανένα αριστούργημα, αλλά οι πρωταγωνιστές, είναι χάρμα οφθαλμών:;))
_*Je t'aime, moi non plus!*_. 





και η αγγλική εκδοχή, _*I Love You, Nor Do I*,_ με τον Nick Cave και την Anita Lane (ένα βιντεοκλίπ ειδικά για ...κορίτσια!)


----------



## cythere (Sep 7, 2008)

Έλσα, δεν λέω χάρμα οφθαλμών οι πρωταγωνιστές, αλλά όλο το ζουμί του γαλλικού είναι στα χμμμ και ουυυυυ! 
Σ' αυτό το βιντεάκι, ο Σερζ μπορεί να υστερεί σε εμφάνιση σε σχέση με το άνω δείγμα, αλλά από φωνή...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 7, 2008)

Μεγάλο το δίκιο σου...Που λέει και το ανέκδοτο, «Α, να χαθείς, μας έφτιαξες βραδιάτικα»!


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2008)

Το βιντεάκι του Νικ Κέιβ, όλα τα λεφτά. Βέβαια, όσο νικεϊβικός κι αν είμαι, το ορίτζιναλ είναι αξεπέραστο.

Να 'στε καλά που με επαναφέρατε στον κόσμο των ενηλίκων, μετά την αποψινή παιδική χαρά. Είχε Shrek The Third στη νόβα. Τουλάχιστον, το σάουντρακ ήταν πρώτης τάξεως. Και αποσπώ και βάζω (ή ξαναβάζω) το αριστουργηματικό του Damien Rice:






Στο σάουντρακ ήταν και το Live and Let Die (Wings).


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 8, 2008)

Με μεταφραστικές προεκτάσεις...


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 8, 2008)

Εκεί με την τσικουδιά τα σπάει ο Τζίμης...


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 10, 2008)

Γκαν γκαν γκαν πολλά Γκαγκαριστάν. Για το παιδί εκεί


----------



## stathis (Sep 10, 2008)

somnambulist said:


> Γκαν γκαν γκαν πολλά Γκαγκαριστάν. Για το παιδί εκεί


Σπασίμπα! ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2008)

Ενδιαφέρουσα από αισθητική άποψη εκτέλεση ενός από τα λιγότερο αγαπημένα μου κομμάτια των King Crimson.


----------



## Costas (Sep 10, 2008)

*The Crusaders w Randy Crawford - Street Life*


----------



## stathis (Sep 10, 2008)

Εκτός από τη μελοποιημένη ποίηση, φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει και η μελοποιημένη επιστήμη...
(Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το βίντεο εδώ.)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 13, 2008)

*Vibrazioni Productions: Too much*


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 13, 2008)

Το πουλέν μου αυτή τη σαιζόν... και τι ωραία που τα λέει!


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Το πουλέν μου αυτή τη σαιζόν...



Ο *Πουλένκ* μου αυτής της σεζόν:
Κοντσέρτο για δύο πιάνα και ορχήστρα σε ρε ελάσσονα
Ο Frank Braley και ο Eric Le Sage στα πιάνα
Ορχήστρα: Ensemble Orchestral de Paris
Διευθύνει ο James Judd

Τρία γιουτιουμπάκια εξαιρετικής ποιότητας.


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2008)

*Indie music from China*

Η μουσική αρχίζει στο 11:00-11:30. Ως εκεί, είναι για μια έκθεση "δημιουργικής τέχνης" σ' ένα μετασκευασμένο σε κέντρο τεχνών σφαγείο αγγλικού τύπου της δεκαετίας του '30, στη Σαγκάη.

http://www.danwei.org/featured_video/shanghai_beat_slaughterhouse_s.php


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2008)

Δεν ήθελα να χαλάσω τη δωρικότητα του άλλου νήματος για τον Richard Wright.

Εδώ, από την τουρνέ του 1994. Ο Ρικ στα πλήκτρα. Τότε.


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 17, 2008)

Υπέροχη, εξωφρενική, κιτς ψυχεδέλεια

Το πρώτο είναι, βέβαια, διασκευή


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 17, 2008)

When the devil does his polka...και είναι και καμπαρετζής, ο άτιμος.


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 19, 2008)

Μαθήματα αμερικανικής ιστορίας και μια πραγματεία στο πρόσωπο και στην τελική: who does the world think it is?


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 19, 2008)

*My all time favorite ballad*

Από την ταινία Maria's Lovers. Το ερμηνεύει ο Keith Carradine. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι είναι και ο συνθέτης, αλλά το imDB μ' έχει προβληματίσει λίγο γιατί ισχυρίζεται ότι συνθέτης είναι ο σκηνοθέτης της ταινίας, ο Αντρέι Κοντσαλόφσκι. Μάλλον λάθος είναι.


----------



## stathis (Sep 21, 2008)

Για τον υπνοβάτη του Βορρά. ;)


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 26, 2008)

Machinism





Hellism


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 26, 2008)

Κι επειδή είναι ωραία τα παράδοξα της φύσης από το καμάρι του Βερολίνου στο καμάρι της Ικαρίας σε μια ερμηνεία που εξαντλεί (με την μπεκετική έννοια...πςςς).


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2008)

Ρε, αυτοί είναι Έλληνες! Ή: Τι μου μαθαίνει η κόρη μου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2008)

Αμερικάνικη σημαία σε πρώτο πλάνο, στίχοι με χριστιανικό παλμό, αλλά το τελούμενο έχει μουσικό ενδιαφέρον. (Και, όπως πάντα, δίνω ρέστα όταν μπαίνουν τα βιολιά.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2008)

Και για όσους βρικολακιάζουν παρασκευονυχτιάτικα στα σπίτια τους: ένα γκαπαγκούπα κι ένα από τα άλλα.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 27, 2008)

Για να δούμε, θα μερακλώσουν τα βαμπίρ;


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2008)

Όλα η αγάπη μπορεί να τα αλλάξει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2008)

Ωραία η Βίσση των Αγγλοσαξόνων, αλλά να μη μείνουμε στο «Μαντόνα ποπ»...


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 29, 2008)

Εξαιρετικός περφόρμερ, τουλάχιστον εμάς μας μάγεψε! 
Usurpadora, Curry, Chris, για σας :-D (για να περάσετε όπως όπως μέχρι το επόμενο λάιβ!)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 29, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Εξαιρετικός περφόρμερ, τουλάχιστον εμάς μας μάγεψε!
> Usurpadora, Curry, Chris, για σας :-D (για να περάσετε όπως όπως μέχρι το επόμενο λάιβ!)
> 
> Κωστής Μαραβέγιας - Δεν ζητάω πολλά



Ειδοποιάτε βρε κορίτσια! Το είχα δει πριν από λίγο καιρό στο Earthdance Festival, στην παραλία -που πέρασε απαρατήρητο και είχε δυστυχώς λίγο κόσμο- και πολύ μου άρεσε! Πού τον είδατε;


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 29, 2008)

Έλσα, τον είδαμε στο Guru χθες το βράδυ, αλλά ετοιμάζουμε πουλμανάκι για Σταυρό του Νότου όπου παίζει τις Κυριακές! Δεχόμεθα δηλώσεις συμμετοχής!


----------



## Elsa (Sep 29, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Έλσα, τον είδαμε στο Guru χθες το βράδυ, αλλά ετοιμάζουμε πουλμανάκι για Σταυρό του Νότου όπου παίζει τις Κυριακές! Δεχόμεθα δηλώσεις συμμετοχής!



Μέσα! Περιμένω λεπτομέρειες! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 29, 2008)

*Green Day: Wake me up when September ends*

Και μερικά εποχιακά:
*Green Day:Wake me up when September ends*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vDg41NAZ18

*Τσαϊκόφκσκυ: Οκτώβρης (από τις Εποχές)
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-2OC9ENBDs&NR=1


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Sep 30, 2008)

Και επειδή μου ζητήθηκε από τον κύριο Νίκο, δεν θα μπορούσα να μην ανταποκριθώ! Με τον τρόπο μου βέβαια... 

Για τη λεξιλογία, λοιπόν, με πολλή αγάπη. 

Καληνύχτα σας!






Υ.Γ. Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω... (καλά το είπα;;; λολ), είμαι η πρόγκβαμπ του τρανσλάτουμ και είμαι... ας τα λέμε καλά. ;)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 3, 2008)

*Taraf de Haïdouks: "Romanian Folk Dances"*


----------



## jglenis (Oct 4, 2008)

Εκτέλεση βασισμένη στο τραγουδάκι Mambo Number 5, επηρεασμένη δε από τις πολιτικές εμπειρίες τής Αμερικής τη δεκαετία 90. Η φωνή είναι του κυρίου Weird Al Yankovic, το τραγούδι έχει τίτλο Bimbo Number 5:


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2008)

Χορταστική οκτάλεπτη εκτέλεση του Bennie and the Jets από τον Έλτον Τζον σε συναυλία στο Ρίο (της Βραζιλίας, όχι το δικό μας).


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2008)

Αγαπημένο τραγούδι (Little Wing του Τζίμι Χέντριξ — αν δεν ξέρετε το ορίτζιναλ, εδώ), σε πανέμορφη εκτέλεση από αγαπημένο συγκρότημα (The Corrs). Sheer beauty.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 5, 2008)

*Portishead: It's a fire*





*
Massive Attack: Live with me (κομματάρα)*


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2008)

Ω ρε κομματάρες απόψε.


----------



## cythere (Oct 5, 2008)

Ίσως το πιο ωραίο τραγούδι που γράφτηκε για τις Κυριακές.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2008)

Καλή Κυριακή!








Miraculous you call it, babe.|We’ve got warehouses of butter|We cower in our shelters
You ain’t seen nothing yet.|We’ve got oceans of wine|With our hands over our ears.
They’ve got Pepsi in the Andes,|We’ve got famine when we need it|Lloyd-Webber’s awful stuff
They’ve got McDonalds in Tibet.|We’ve got designer crime|Runs for years and years and years.
Yosemite’s been turned into|We’ve got Mercedes|An earthquake hits the theatre,
A golf course for the Japs,|We’ve got Porsche|But the operetta lingers,
And the Dead Sea is alive with rap.|Ferrari and Rolls Royce|Then the piano lid comes down
Between the Tigris and Euphrates|We’ve got choice.|And breaks his fucking fingers…
There’s a leisure centre now,|She said: Meet me|It’s a miracle!
They’ve got all kinds of sports,|In the Garden of Gethsemane, my dear|
They’ve got Bermuda shorts.|The Lord said: Peter, I can see|
They had sex in Pennsylvania,|a house from here.|
A Brazilian grew a tree,|An honest man|
And a doctor in Manhattan|Finally reaped what he had sown,|
Saved a dying man for free.|And a farmer in Ohio has just repaid a loan.|
It’s a miracle, another miracle!|It’s a miracle, another miracle!|
By the grace of God Almighty|By the grace of God Almighty|
And the pressures of the marketplace
....
|And the pressures of the marketplace|
The human race has civilized itself.|The human race has civilized itself.|
It’s a miracle!|It’s a miracle!|


----------



## oublexis (Oct 13, 2008)

This thing landed in my email today. It's from the auditions of the American _So you think you can dance_. Eat your hearts out, boys and girls!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 17, 2008)

*



*


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2008)

Έχει κυλήσει πολλή βροχή πολύ νερό στ' αυλάκι από τότε που το τραγουδούσε ο Τζιν Κέλι.






(Ναι, εξακολουθώ να προτιμώ την πρωτότυπη.)


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 17, 2008)

Καταιγιστικό


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 17, 2008)

Λατρεμένο, από το 1968. Τα πνευστά είναι θεϊκά!


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2008)

*Sonia LARA'I'SSI, Ghanili choua'i' choua'i'*

Η φατσούλα είναι της Hend Sabri. Η φωνάρα είναι της 14χρονης, τότε (1994), Sonia Laraissi, η οποία έκτοτε εξαφανίστηκε (όποιος ξέρει τι απέγινε, ας μας πει). Η (πολύ ωραία) ταινία είναι "Οι σιωπές του παλατιού" (Samt el koussour, Les silences du palais), της Τυνήσιας Moufida Tlatli. Το τραγούδι είναι το "Γκανίλι σουάι σουάι", σε στίχους του Beirem Tounsi και μουσική του Zakharia Ahmed (εκτός λάθους). Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Oum Kalthoum. Τα συμφραζόμενα της σκηνής είναι τα εξής, στα γαλλικά:

Le soir de la fête, Sarah demande à Alia de chanter. Celle-ci monte sur l’estrade et entame une chanson de Omm Kalthoum ( Ghanili chouwaya « chante pour moi »).... Alia, voyant Lotfi rentrer dans la salle, interrompt la chanson de Omm Kalthoum, et s’élance dans l’interprétation d’une chanson patriotique, une sorte d’hymne à la liberté et à l’indépendance, sévèrement interdite par les Beys, les princes et les régnants.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 20, 2008)

Στους κουρασμένους Λεξιλόγους, αφιερώνω αυτόν τον απαλό αναστεναγμό για όνειρα γλυκά:


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2008)

Ευχαριστούμε, κυρία και κύριοι. Και τώρα ένα κλιπάκι από την αποψινή ταινία στο Nova, το _August Rush_ (ελληνικός τίτλος: _Η μελωδία της καρδιάς_). Παραμύθι βασισμένο στον Όλιβερ Τουίστ. Αξιοποιεί τη μουσική στο έπακρο και θα ανέβαζα γιουτιουμπάκι με το _August's Rhapsody_, αλλά είναι το φινάλε της ταινίας. Οπότε:


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 21, 2008)

Πω πω πω...


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 21, 2008)

Ώπα! Ξανθιά;
(Hell's Angels babe κιέτς...)


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 23, 2008)

Ο ύπνος είναι υπερεκτιμημένος και κυρίως υπερτιμημένος. Μας κατέστρεψαν ο Φρόιντ και οι σουρεαλιστές με τις ονειροβασίες τους. Γι' αυτό, κάντε καμιά υπνοβασία. Κι αν είναι καταστασιακή...ακόμα καλύτερα.


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 23, 2008)

Κι επειδή μας έχουν καταστρέψει και οι συνειρμοί: Ολλανδία 1970 και Σόκινγκ Μπλου.


----------



## danae (Oct 24, 2008)

Άσχετα αλλά πολύ αγαπημένα μου. Μουσική και μαγεία:


----------



## danae (Oct 24, 2008)

Πήρα φόρα... Ακόμα ένα.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 27, 2008)

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στα κορίτσια που γνώρισα στη χτεσινή έξοδο! :)


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 28, 2008)

Κι εσύ techno, Βρούτε; Από τον Αρχιμάστορα.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 29, 2008)

Ωραίο το techno, πωρώθηκα. Πάρτε τώρα κάτι λίγο πιο αιθέριο.


----------



## danae (Oct 31, 2008)

Ο δάσκαλός μου μιλούσε με τα καλύτερα λόγια για την Claudia Muzio αλλά εγώ δεν την είχα ακούσει μέχρι τώρα. Την άκουσα και συγκλονίστηκα. Είναι η μόνη τραγουδίστρια που μπορώ να βάλω δίπλα στην Κάλλας. Τα έχει όλα: φωνή, τεχνική, ερμηνεία. Και αναμφίβολα η Κάλλας είχε μάθει πολλά από εκείνην.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 1, 2008)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, Δανάη! Εξαιρετική! Κρίμα που δεν υπάρχει και βίντεο από κείνη την εποχή, διάβασα οτι είχε πολύ έντονη σκηνική παρουσία.
Να άλλα δύο συγκλονιστικά κομμάτια:


----------



## Elsa (Nov 2, 2008)

Φοβεροί τύποι! Έρχονται τον Νοέμβριο στην Αθήνα.
Le Quatuor, Sur la corde reve


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 3, 2008)

My song for November...


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2008)

Το μουσικό θέμα από τη σειρά House M.D. (μα τι ζημιάρες που είστε, Curry και Porkcastle).


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2008)

Και μερικά φρέσκα electropop (αν το λέω καλά).






Piano Magic, σε βιντεάκι χαμηλής ποιότητας.






Πολύ καλύτεροι στο Ghost.
Πηγαίνετε στο http://www.playlist.com/
ζητήστε Piano Magic Ghost
και πατήστε Play στο ένα εύρημα.
Θα έρθουν στην Αθήνα αυτό το μήνα.

Πάμε τώρα στους Hot Chip. Βιντεάκι από εμφάνιση σε στούντιο.






Πηγαίνετε τώρα στο http://www.playlist.com/
βάλτε τα στοιχεία του τραγουδιού και δείτε πώς το κατάντησαν.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 6, 2008)

Κι ένα από το θεό (από την Maria de Buenos Aires):


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2008)

*Educate your body*

Beastwith2backs


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2008)

Να και τα λόγια για το παραπάνω:

Don't Cut School,
Obey All the Rules,
Get Perfect Attendance at Body School
Thighs, Eyes, Sighs,
Breathe in deeper now,
Thighs, Eyes, Sighs,
Pledge Your Allegiance Now
Rise
Educate Your Body
Intoxicate
Dilate Her Body,
Sugar-Coat Cake,
Dilate
And Don't Be Late for School.


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## VGNFZ31M (Nov 10, 2008)

Mostly Autumn - Heroes Never Die


----------



## Elsa (Nov 12, 2008)

Μεγάλη φωνή, σπουδαία γυναίκα. Η "Mama Africa", Miriam Makeba έφυγε προχτές σε ηλικία 76 ετών. Η μεγάλη τραγουδίστρια της Ν.Αφρικής, γνωστή για τους αγώνες της ενάντια στο απαρτχάιντ, συμμετείχε σε συναυλία συμπαράστασης προς τον προγραμμένο από την Καμόρα, συγγραφέα του βιβλίου «Γόμορρα», Ρομπέρτο Σαβιάνο, όταν αισθάνθηκε πόνους στο στήθος. Λίγο αργότερα ξεψύχησε σε κλινική της Νάπολης. 
Η είδηση από τα ΝΕΑ.











και το πασίγνωστο Pata-Pata song:


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2008)

Διάβαζα το μεσημέρι την είδηση και κοίταζα τα γιουτιουμπάκια για να διαλέξω κάποιο να ανεβάσω. Βρήκα τελικά το παρακάτω, όπου παρουσιάζει τη μοναχοκόρη της Bongi Makeba, η οποία, όπως είπε η Miriam, την έχει κάνει τρεις φορές γιαγιά και της γράφει τα τραγούδια της.





(Θα πρέπει να το ακούσετε στο Youtube)

Διάβασα ύστερα ότι η Bongi πέθανε το 1985, στα 35 της χρόνια, λόγω επιπλοκών από κάποιον (τέταρτο;) τοκετό — και μου κόπηκε κάθε όρεξη να γράψω για το θέμα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2008)

Moon River (Audrey Hepburn)

Από το Breakfast at Tiffany's (που επιτέλους ξαναείδα μετά από πολλά χρόνια).

Από imdb:
The song "Moon River" was written especially for Audrey Hepburn, since she had no training as a singer. The vocals were written to be sung in only one octave.

At a post-production meeting following a screening of the film, a studio executive, in reference to "Moon River," said, "Well, I think the first thing we can do is get rid of that stupid song." Audrey Hepburn stood up at the table and said, "Over my dead body!" The song stayed in the picture.

Henry Mancini, who wrote "Moon River" [...], later said that while many versions of the song have been done, he feels that Audrey's was the best.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## oublexis (Nov 15, 2008)

Ένα από τα πολλά γκόθικ ακούσματα στο ιδιωτικό ραδιοφωνάκι αυτού του μπλογκ. Το ραδιοφωνάκι αυτό σου το δίνει ο ιστότοπος badongo.com. Σου παρέχει δωρεάν χώρο να ανεβάσεις τα εμπιθρί σου, φτιάχνεις τη μουσική σου λίστα και οι επισκέπτες της σελίδας σου ακούνε τη μουσική που διάλεξες γι' αυτούς. Παράνομα πράγματα, αλλά αν σας αρέσουν οι γκοθιές, ο τύπος εκεί έχει άψογα γούστα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2008)

Σιγά τη λίστα. Πεντέξι κομμάτια έχει σε λούπα. Ορίστε κάτι (πολύ) πιο μαλακό, πιο φθινοπωρινό, πιο πρόσφατο.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 16, 2008)

Καλημέρα και καλή Κυριακή στους Λεξιλόγους. Σας αφιερώνω ένα κομμάτι από το σάουντρακ που πήρε το περσινό Όσκαρ:


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 19, 2008)

Γιουτιουμπάκι μουσικό αλλά και γλωσσικό περί διδασκαλίας των αρχαίων ελληνικών.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 20, 2008)

Διάλειμμα με το πρώτο μέρος από μια διαολεμένη σονάτα για βιολί και πιάνο του Μπετόβεν:


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2008)

Ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία από τη Wikipedia:
The sonata was originally dedicated to the violinist George Bridgetower (1779–1860) who performed with Beethoven at the premiere in 1802 at an 8:00 am concert. However, after the performance, while the two were drinking, Bridgetower insulted the morals of a woman who turned out to be Beethoven's friend. Enraged, Beethoven removed the dedication of the piece, dedicating the piece instead to Rodolphe Kreutzer, considered the finest violinist of the day. Ironically, Kreutzer never performed it, and considered it unplayable, even though his name is now attached to it.

Συνέχεια:

Nathan Milstein plays Kreutzer Sonata (3rd Mov.)


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2008)

Και για να τιμήσουμε το κλείσιμο της 283ης επανάληψης των _Friends_, το κομμάτι των Jefferson Airplane με το οποίο μας αποχαιρετά:


----------



## Surprisa (Nov 23, 2008)

*Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge over troubled waters*

Χιλιοακουσμένο, σχεδόν κλισέ, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι κι άλλοι μπορεί να έχουν ανάγκη να ακούσουν αυτά τα λόγια μια Κυριακή απόγευμα.





 
*Bridge over troubled water
*
_When you're weary, feeling small,
When tears are in your eyes, I will dry them all;
I'm on your side, when times get rough
And friends just can't be found,
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down.
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down.

When you're down and out,
When you're on the street,
When evening falls so hard
I will comfort you.
I'll take your part.
When darkness comes
And pain is all around,
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down.
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down.

Sail on, silver girl,
Sail on by.
Your time has come to shine.
All your dreams are on their way.
See how they shine.
If you need a friend
I'm sailing right behind.
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will ease your mind.
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will ease your mind.


_Και διασκευασμένο από τον Johnny Cash και την Aretha Franklin.​


----------



## danae (Nov 23, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, surprisa! :) Όχι μόνο τα λόγια, όλο είναι υπέροχο τραγούδι!


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 24, 2008)

Τι ωραίο τραγουδάκι αυτό των Simon & Garfunkel. Ευχαριστώ Surprisa που μου το θύμησες. Είπε κανείς τίποτα για stepping stones;


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2008)

Αν δεν το πήρατε χαμπάρι, σας το λέω. Από χτες το YouTube έγινε... σινεμασκόπ.
We’re expanding the width of the page to 960 pixels to better reflect the quality of the videos you create and the screens that you use to watch them. This new, wider player is in a widescreen aspect ratio which we hope will provide you with a cleaner, more powerful viewing experience. And don’t worry, your 4:3 aspect ratio videos will play just fine in this new player.​
Να δούμε πότε θα δουλέψει κι εδώ το δοκιμαστικό:


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2008)

Ας γυρίσουμε λοιπόν λίγους μήνες πίσω...


----------



## Costas (Nov 26, 2008)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς για τη μουσική του, αλλά να, όπως το γέλιο είναι μεταδοτικό (ακόμη κι όταν είναι ηλίθιο), έτσι κι ο χορός. Και τελικά, δια της επαναλήψεως, το πράγμα γίνεται συμπαθητικό, έως και συγκινητικό.

http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfKdbWwruY


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2008)

Ίσως το ωραιότερο γιουτιουμπάκι που έχω δει ποτέ, σε σύλληψη και σε εκτέλεση. Ολόκληρο το κόνσεπτ του http://www.wherethehellismatt.com ξεπερνά κάθε φορεστγκαμπική φαντασία. Υποκλίνομαι!

Με την ευκαιρία να προσθέσω κι αυτό:

Matt 2006


----------



## Costas (Nov 26, 2008)

Άκουσα πως ήρθε και στην Ακρόπολη, αλλά δεν τον άφησαν να χορέψει, πράγμα αναμενόμενο, για τους γνωρίζοντες τα καθέκαστα. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει, αλλά πάντως στο FAQ του έχει μια φωτογραφία του Παρθενώνα μ' ένα σκυλί στο πρώτο πλάνο. Λόγω του σκυλιού, είναι σίγουρα αυθεντική (ως γνωστόν, στην Ακρόπολη κυκλοφορούν/κοιμούνται πλήθος αδέσποτα).


----------



## cythere (Nov 27, 2008)

Ωραία διασκευή (πιο ωραία από το original) και όμορφο βιντεάκι με πλάνα από Παρίσι...

Nouvelle Vague Friday Night, Saturday Morning


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 28, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αν δεν το πήρατε χαμπάρι, σας το λέω. Από χτες το YouTube έγινε... σινεμασκόπ. Να δούμε πότε θα δουλέψει κι εδώ το δοκιμαστικό:


Αν κάνετε κλικ στο κουμπάκι κάτω δεξιά σε κάποια από τα ανωτέρω γιουτιουμπάκια, θα σας εμφανιστεί το embed code, το οποίο δίνει πλάτος 425 pixels. Αν ο developer του site μπορεί να το αλλάξει σε 550, θα δουλέψει κι εδώ (γιούπι). Πάντως, έτσι για να γίνω σπαστικός (ναι, πάλι), το σινεμασκόπ δεν είναι το 16:9, αλλά ένα άλλο φόρματ, ακόμη πιο μακρόστενο. Είναι μιάμιση φορά το πλάτος της οθόνης 16:9 ή σαν δύο συμβατικές (4:3) δίπλα-δίπλα.


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 28, 2008)

Τι μου θύμισες... η πρώτη μου συναυλία...

Σήμερα έχουμε αυτό:


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## kapa18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Θα το έχω ακούσει και 5 φορές από χθες (σε διαφορετικές εκτελέσεις).






Ευχαριστώ, Αλεξάνδρα, για το σπρώξιμο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 30, 2008)

Costas said:


> Δεν είναι ακριβώς για τη μουσική του, αλλά να, όπως το γέλιο είναι μεταδοτικό (ακόμη κι όταν είναι ηλίθιο), έτσι κι ο χορός. Και τελικά, δια της επαναλήψεως, το πράγμα γίνεται συμπαθητικό, έως και συγκινητικό.
> 
> http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfKdbWwruY


...και συγκινητικά επίκαιρο. Ο χορός ξεκινά από τη Βομβάη.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2008)

Ωραία η ιδέα του YouTube για διαγωνισμό οργάνων ορχήστρας.

Και για να θυμίσουμε τον Tan Dun τού _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_ και τού _Hero_, ένα κομμάτι από το δεύτερο:


----------



## Costas (Dec 2, 2008)

Όντως εξαιρετική ιδέα, ιδίως για το ότι μπορεί κανείς να παίξει την πάρτα σε οποιοδήποτε όργανο και μη όργανο.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 2, 2008)

Όχι από τα καλύτερά τους, αλλά είναι επίκαιρο. Οι -και καλά-πολύ μάτσο, Village People:




και ένα καλύτερό τους, αφιερωμένο στον Count Baltar που του αρέσουν:


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Costas (Dec 4, 2008)

*The Streets - Everything is Borrowed*

Υπερβολικά επίκαιρο... Ψυχραιμία!


----------



## Costas (Dec 5, 2008)

*Jing Ye Si με την Gong Linna*

Μελοποιημένο το πιο γνωστό κινέζικο ποίημα (του Li Bai), με υπότιτλους:







Chuang qian ming yue guang
Yi shi di shang shuang.
Ju tou wang ming yue,
Di tou si gu xiang.

Before my bed there is bright-lit moonlight
So that it seems like frost on the ground:
Lifting my head I watch the bright moon
Lowering my head I dream that I'm home.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Ambrose (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2008)

Mazzy Star


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 18, 2008)

Linkin Park - From the Inside


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 19, 2008)

Δεν είναι βίντεο κλιπ, αλλά ούτε για γέλια και για κλάματα είναι, οπότε είπα να το βάλω εδώ.





TITLE: "You Are Powerful"
BRAND: Amnesty International
AGENCY: Mother (London)


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 19, 2008)

Μετά από τόση Alicia Keyes και scat singing, πάρτε μια οπερατική φωνή παρέα με Elvis Costello και Burt Bacharach.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## VGNFZ31M (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2008)

Supergrass - Evening of the day


----------



## Elsa (Dec 26, 2008)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους! 





(από την ταινία «Τα Βαποράκια» ή _«Άλλος για τον Κορυδαλλό»_)


----------



## Costas (Dec 29, 2008)

Δεν είναι κομμάτι, είναι άρθρο, αλλά πολύ σχετικό με αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## somnambulist (Jan 8, 2009)

Εννιά χρόνια στην άγνοια. Σαν πιτσιρικάς που ανακαλύπτει τους Μάνο Νέγκρα ή τους Κλας, τον Τομ Γουέιτς ή τον Μπόμπι Μάρλει. 






για τη Σοφ.

Where there's a music should be comin' out of every car
There is a silence all over downtown
Where community celebrations should be aroused
I walk the sterile gardens where life is on pause

No can do this!
No can do that!
What the hell can you do, my friend
In this place that you call your town?

I guess you can't expect much from the hometown
Well I don't know if you can even call it your own
When they don't want you to get near excitement
And in protest to that you just stay home
No can do this!
No can do that!
What the hell can you do, my friend
In this place that you call your town?

On intersection of all dimensions
where I was stoppin' by just for a drink
I meet a brother from tribal connection
"and together we began to sing. we gonna
turn frustration into inspiration. whatever demons are there
we gonna set them free. such is the method of
tribal connection"
of our fun loving restless breed
I wanna walk this Earth like it is mine
And so is everyone in our funlovin' tribe
C'mon man, is that real so much to ask
from all these goddamn nazi-fuedals, but
I'm gonna take it to community
Cause I want everyone to see
There never was any conspiracy
And we are all here simple to sing:
No can do this! No can do that!
What the hell can you do, my friend
In this place that you call your town?

Where the music should be comin' out of every car
There is a silence all over downtown
Only the intersection semi-alive
Outskirts are sedated, me gone...







για τον Ζεφ.

When there's a trap set up for you
In every corner of this town
And so you learn the only way to go is underground
When there's a trap set up for you
In every corner of your room
And so you learn the only way to go is through the roof

Ooohoohoooh through the roof, underground
Ooohoohoooh through the roof, underground

And as we're crossing border after border
We realize that difference is none
It's underdogs who, and if you want it
You always have to make your own fun

And as the upperdog leisurely sighing
The local cultures are dying and dying
The programmed robots are buying and buying
And secluded freaks they are still trying and trying

Ooohoohoooh through the roof, underground
Ooohoohoooh through the roof, and underground

And as the boy scouts learn to read between the lines
The silver rabbits hop between their fathers' lies
And boy scouts ask "Pa, Where do they go?"
They go to the country that they only know

Just like their meanings they lay between the lines
Between the borders their real countries hide
Their strategies they advertise
Their strategy of being is one of in-your-face disguise

Ooohoohoooh through the roof, underground
Ooohoohoooh through the roof, underground!

And when their own walls they will a-crumble,
And all the systems will be discomgambaled,
Around the stump of bigotry, our own
Serebryanye zayazhy vodyat horovod! [Russian]

Ooohoohoooh through the roof, underground
Ooohoohoooh through the roof, and underground
Ooohoohoooh through the roof, underground
Ooohoohoooh through the roof! Underground!

Serebryanye zayazy vodyat horovod! [Russian]

Through the roof! And underground!
Through the roof! Underground!






για τον Τζακ Κέρουακ και τον Τσαρλς Μπουκόφσκι, τον Μάλκολμ Λόουρι και τον Γενς Μπιόρνεμπου

Yeah o yeah you seen me walk 
On burning bridges 
Yeah o yeah you seen me fall 
In love with witches 
And you know my head is held 
Inside by stitches 
Yet you know I did survive 
All of your lovely sieges

And you know that I'll pick up 
Every time you call 
Just to thank you one more time 
Alcohol 
And you know that I'll survive 
Every time you come 
Just to thank you one more time 
For everything you've done

Alcohol 
Alcohol

And I'm sorry some of us 
Given you bad name 
yeah o yeah, cause without you 
Nothing is the same 
Yeah o yeah i miss you so 
Every time we break up 
Just to hit a higher note 
Every time we make up

Who's crawlin' up my spine - alcohol 
I've been waiting long long time - alcohol 
Now you teach me how to rhyme - alcohol 
Just don't stab me in the back with cartisol

Now we reunite - alcohol 
And forever be divine - alcohol 
Screw a light bulb in my head - alcohol 
may that ceremony be happy or sad...


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## dipylos (Jan 10, 2009)

5 σελίδες διάβασα από αυτό το νήμα, άλλο δεν ήνθεξα*. Καλά, μόνο ελαφρά μουσική ακούτε εδώ μέσα; Γιαααααααα να σας εκπαιδεύσω λίγο:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qhNITXBguSs

*σπανία μορφή Αορίστου, η λεγόμενη "διαύξητος". Χρησιμοποιείται επί περιπτώσεων ισχυρού στρες.


----------



## stathis (Jan 10, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Aerosmith - Sing for the moment


Το τραγούδι λέγεται _Dream on_.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 10, 2009)

stathis said:


> Το τραγούδι λέγεται _Dream on_.




Σωστά. Το Sing for the Moment είναι η διασκευή-of-sorts που έχει κάνει ο Eminem πάνω στο Dream On με την συμμετοχή ορισμένων μελών των Aerosmith. Ευχαριστώ για την υπενθύμιση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2009)

*Τα καλύτερα μουσικά γιουτιουμπάκια (2)*

Αφού έκλεισα το προηγούμενο νήμα με την κυρία Μιτσούκο Ουτσίντα να παίζει πιάνο, να διευθύνει και να «καμπουκίζει», ας πω και δυο λόγια για το λόγο ύπαρξης αυτών των νημάτων με τα μουσικά γιουτιουμπάκια. Σκοπός τους είναι να πούμε στην παρέα για ακούσματα που μας αρέσουν και υποψιαζόμαστε ότι δεν τα έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι οι άλλοι. Καμιά φορά μπορούμε να αδιαφορήσουμε για το δεύτερο σκέλος. Μπορεί να μην είναι τα πιο αγαπημένα μας αλλά να είναι ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις: η άγνωστη μπαλάντα με την οποία έκλεινε μια ταινία ή κάτι που είχα να το ακούσω περισσότερα χρόνια απ' όσα έχει η Porkcastle πάνω στη γη ή το καινούργιο χιτάκι που περιέργως μας κόλλησε από το πρωί και πιστεύουμε ότι, αν το βάλουμε εδώ, ίσως να το ξορκίσουμε. Σε μεγάλο βαθμό, εδώ αντλώ τη δική μου ενημέρωση για νεανικά ακούσματα, μια και σπάνια ακούω ραδιοσταθμούς. Τίποτα δεν θεωρείται υποδεέστερο (μέχρι να κάνει κάποιος το λάθος να ανεβάσει δύο τραγούδια του Πετρέλη — συγγνώμη, κύριε Πετρέλη μου, ίσως είμαι άδικος γιατί δεν ξέρω αν έχω ακούσει καν τραγούδι σας). Όσο για την κλασική, επειδή ακριβώς είναι κλασική, ας προτιμήσουμε ξεχωριστές εκτελέσεις ή «εκπλήξεις». Εγώ, ας πούμε, είχα περάσει πρόσφατα μια φάση Βον Γουίλιαμς. Να τη μοιραστώ, λοιπόν.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 10, 2009)

Τελικά, η Μιτσούκο έχει μεγάλο σουξέ στη Λεξιλογία. Στα πλαίσια λοιπόν αυτής τη φιλοσοφίας που χάραξε ο Νίκελ, σας αφιερώνω ένα κομμάτι του σύγχρονου Βρετανού συνθέτη Gavin Bryars σε ποίηση της Αμερικανολιβανέζας Etel Adnan.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2009)

Ένα πολύ γνωστό όνομα στην Αγγλία είναι του βιολονίστα Νάιτζελ Κένεντι, που παίζει απ' όλα. Διάλεξα αυτό το κομμάτι από μια δική του σύνθεση, το Kafka, επειδή το βιντεάκι έχει κα-τα-πλη-κτι-κές φωτογραφίες τοπίων.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τίποτα δεν θεωρείται υποδεέστερο (μέχρι να κάνει κάποιος το λάθος να ανεβάσει δύο τραγούδια του Πετρέλη — συγγνώμη, κύριε Πετρέλη μου, ίσως είμαι άδικος γιατί δεν ξέρω αν έχω ακούσει καν τραγούδι σας).


Μην με προκαλείς — το έχω κάνει ήδη μία φορά και δεν θα διστάσω να το ξανακάνω! 
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=863
Άσε που, αν ποστάρω αυτά π' ακούω τώρα, θα καταρρεύσει ο σέρβερ της Λεξιλογίας...


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 12, 2009)

Μια χειμωνιάτικη, υπέροχη μπαλάντα. Την είχα ακούσει στο τέλος ταινίας και λύσσαξα μέχρι να τη βρω.

Αυτοί λοιπόν είναι οι Visual Audio Sensory Theater (VAST):







Και το δικό μου καλύτερο single από το καλύτερο άλμπουμ του 2008: Λατρεμένοι Κάιζερς και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα  (ένα μηνάκι έμεινε μέχρι το λάιβ...):






"What is the golden rule?"


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2009)

Πανέμορφη μπαλάντα, όντως! Και το όνομα της ταινίας: Sommersturm (2004). Σου άρεσε; Διάβασα την υπόθεση.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 12, 2009)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BbpvjctWfBE


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2009)

*Μπαλέτα Μωρίς Μπεζάρ*


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 13, 2009)

Costas said:


> Πανέμορφη μπαλάντα, όντως! Και το όνομα της ταινίας: Sommersturm (2004). Σου άρεσε; Διάβασα την υπόθεση.



Πολύ "γερμανική", αλλά βλέπεται ευχάριστα. :)


----------



## sopherina (Jan 13, 2009)

Costas said:


> Le tour du monde en 80 minutes


Καταπληκτικό! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 13, 2009)

Μπαλέτα *χ*ωρίς Μπεζάρ!  Δεν ξέρω για σας, εμένα η "τέχνη του χορού" μου προκαλεί ακατάσχετη διάταση της κροταφογναθικής, μαζί με βλεφαρόπτωση και ηχογόνες δονήσεις της μαλθακής υπερώας.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 13, 2009)

Ομολογώ οτι δεν τον ήξερα. Διάβασα την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και έξω από τα δόντια συνέντευξή του στην Ελευθεροτυπία, άκουσα και τη μουσική του στο youtube και γοητεύτηκα.




Ο Ισραηλινός, αυτοεξόριστος στο Λονδίνο, Gilad Atzmon θα εμφανιστεί -μεταξύ πολλών άλλων- στη μεγάλη τζαζ γιορτή που θα γίνει το επόμενο Σάββατο, 17 Ιανουαρίου, στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής Αθηνών.




Από την συνέντευξη:
_Ο στόχος του σιωνισμού ήταν να εξασφαλίσει έναν πολιτισμένο τρόπο ζωής για τους εβραίους. Αλλά απέτυχε παταγωδώς. Η βιαιότητα με την οποία αντιδρά το Ισραήλ αγγίζει τα όρια της κτηνωδίας, αφού οδηγεί σε πολιτικές ξεκληρίσματος. Τάσσομαι στο πλευρό των Παλαιστινίων με όλη μου την καρδιά. Ονειρεύομαι ένα παλαιστινιακό κράτος μεταξύ της Μεσογείου και του Ιορδάνη ποταμού. Η ισραηλινή βαρβαρότητα αποδεικνύει ότι δεν χωρά εβραϊκό κράτος ούτε στην Παλαιστίνη ούτε πουθενά αλλού. Και ο λόγος είναι απλός: μια ταυτότητα η οποία στηρίζεται στην αντίληψη του "εκλεκτού" και στη φυλετική υπεροχή θέτει τον εαυτό της και το περιβάλλον της σε κίνδυνο»._
Λέει κι άλλα, διαβάστε τον...


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Μέσα στο κλίμα των ημερών, θυμήθηκα δύο αποσπάσματα από την όπερα του Αμερικανού John Adams, The Death of Klinghoffer.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 20, 2009)

Απλά καταπληκτική βερσιόν...


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 4, 2009)

H Ελληνίδα κιθαρίστρια Αντιγόνη Γ'όνη που διαπρέπει διεθνώς, σε ένα έργο του Βιβάλντι:







Κι εδώ, ο εξίσου διαπρεπής Έλληνας κιθαριστής Μιχάλης Κονταξάκης:


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 9, 2009)

Την πέτυχα στο youtube... μια σπάνια ερμηνεία. Σ' όσους αρέσει αυτή η μουσική, το πρελούδιο & η φούγκα σε Ντο# ελάσσονα του Μπαχ (από το κλειδοκύμβαλο) από την Τατιάνα Νικολάγιεβα:


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## danae (Feb 18, 2009)

*Caetano Veloso - Tonada de Luna Llena*


----------



## danae (Feb 19, 2009)

*Simón Díaz - Tonada de Luna Llena*

Κι επειδή κόλλησα, το ίδιο πάλι:


----------



## Costas (Feb 21, 2009)

*Οι Πάνθηρες του δρόμου*


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 22, 2009)

To *Silouan's Song* του Arvo Pärt:

Few composers shape their works according to their personal religious philosophy as deeply and poignantly as Arvo Pärt does, and within his oeuvre, few pieces can be found that carry as heavy a spiritual weight as *Silouan's Song*. Pärt's treatment of religious topics is never a mere acknowledgment of a long-standing musical tradition, or an objective experiment within a church-derived musical form. The intensity of a work such as Silouan's Song is not a musical construction, but a very personal expression of faith. Archimandrite Sophrony, to whom Pärt dedicated this work, served for a time as assistant to a barely literate but sagely Staretz (elder) at the monastery of St. Panteleimon named Silouan (1866-1938). The "text" of this work is taken from the large body of Silouan's prayerful, psalmnodic writings.









Και μία άλλη ερμηνεία (που όμως δεν επιτρέπει το embedding):


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2009)

Gran Torino, από την ομότιτλη ταινία του Κλιντ Ίστγουντ, στις αίθουσες αυτή τη βδομάδα. Ο αποχαιρετισμός στον Ντέρτι Χάρι.


----------



## Costas (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 2, 2009)

Νέο από τους Depeche Mode.






Με την τρίτη ακρόαση συνειδητοποίησα πως μ' αρέσει περισσότερο απ' όσο θα 'θελα να παραδεχτώ. Δεν περίμενα να βγάλουν τόσο καλό τραγούδι και με τόσο όμορφους στίχους...


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 3, 2009)

Αγαπητή Porkcastle πρακολουθώ τα post που ανεβάζεις εδώ με ευλαβική προσοχή! Πάρα πολύ ωραίο το Wrong (μη μιλήσω για το παλιό εκείνο Synthesize me, αγαπημένο πια).
Keep up!


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 4, 2009)

:) Thank you! (Όπως ανέκαθεν έλεγε η σοφή μάνα, "αν αφιέρωνες για όλα τα υπόλοιπα τόσο χρόνο όσο για τη μουσική, θα ήσουν στη ΝΑSA".)
Τελευταία, σε μια απόπειρα να ξεκολλήσω από τους Kaiser Chiefs, έχω κολλήσει με τους Bloc Party (θα μου πεις, τώρα ανακάλυψες τον τροχό; Όχι, αλλά όταν πας στο Λονδίνο, δεν προνοείς να πάρεις εισιτήρια και τελικά ανακαλύπτεις ότι η συναυλία είναι sold out, το φυσάς και δεν κρυώνει)...






Εδιτ: Μα καλά, πότε πρόλαβαν οι του γιουτιούμπ/των δισκογραφικών να κάνουν το Wrong "not available in your country"; Γκρρ...


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2009)

Porkcastle said:


> Εδιτ: Μα καλά, πότε πρόλαβαν οι του γιουτιούμπ/των δισκογραφικών να κάνουν το Wrong "not available in your country"; Γκρρ...



Οι καλοί οι αντμίν ξέρουν κι άλλα μονοπάτια.

Για το ίδιο το γιουτιούμπ:
Πας εκεί, ψάχνεις το Depeche Mode Wrong και βλέπεις ότι, για τους λόγους που ανέφερες, δεν σου δίνει σελίδα για το λινκ του (που με δεξί κλικ πάνω στην εικόνα βλέπεις ότι είναι 




).
Πηγαίνεις μετά σε κάποιο σάιτ σαν αυτό:
http://w2.hidemyass.com/
Δίνεις εκεί τη διεύθυνση για το γιουτιουμπάκι και το παρακολουθείς σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα.


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 5, 2009)

Το όνομα του σάιτ δεν χρειάζεται να πω πόσο γ*μάτο είναι...


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 5, 2009)

Υπάρχει και το www.keepvid.com αν θέλετε να το κατεβάσετε.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 10, 2009)

Τόψαχνα...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 10, 2009)

Εγώ σπάνια ακούω τους στίχους των τραγουδιών, αλλά πολύ μου άρεσε αυτή η στροφή από το Everybody Knows του Leonard Cohen.

Everybody knows that you love me baby
Everybody knows that you really do
Everybody knows that you've been faithful
Ah give or take a night or two
Everybody knows you've been discreet
But there were so many people you just had to meet
Without your clothes
Everybody knows


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 13, 2009)

Respect στον Leonard, αλλά να προσθέσω άλλη μια βερσιόν που αγαπώ;
Concrete Blonde - Everybody knows
Από το soundtrack του Pump up the volume (1990), που μια απ' αυτές τις μέρες θα κάτσω να ξαναδώ με μπόλικη νοσταλγία.


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 18, 2009)

Επιτέλους ήρθε η ώρα να βγάλουμε κι εμείς οι ελεκτροφλώροι το άχτι μας:






Ολοκαίνουριο, αισιόδοξο, κολλητικό, ανοιξιάτικο και από την αγαπημένη μου μπάντα ever.
Απίστευτο κόλλημα και απανωτές ακροάσεις... εδώ μόνο το τραγούδι, γιατί το κανονικό βίντεο δε λέει μία...


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 20, 2009)

The pleasure is to play. Για τον Ζεφ που του αρέσουν οι Μότορχεντ και οι Γκέρλσκουλ;






Καλό ΣΚ


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2009)

Να 'σαι καλά, το 'χω σ' ένα ΕΡ κάπου στην αποθήκη (αλλά πού να τρέχει κανείς τώρα...) απ' τα μικράτα μου. Άριστο κι ό,τι πρέπει. :)


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 22, 2009)

Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, ήταν ένας σκηνοθέτης χωρίς έμπνευση.








Κι έζησε αυτός καλά κι εμείς έτσι κι έτσι.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 22, 2009)

Μια εξαιρετική βερσιόν ενός κομματιού που έμαθα χάρη σ' αυτό το νήμα (ας είναι καλά η Porkcastle):






Κι άλλο ένα σε άλλο κλίμα εντελώς:


----------



## crystal (Mar 23, 2009)

Την ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα και ντροπή μου, αλλά έχω προλάβει να κολλήσω. Από τις αγαπημένες μου μελωδίες. Για όσους περνάνε κι αυτοί μια δύσκολη μέρα.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## somnambulist (Mar 24, 2009)

Αυτοσχεδιασμοί...


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 5, 2009)

Μόνο για πρόωρους ενήλικες. Αν είστε του ποιοτικού, προσπεράστε το.


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 6, 2009)

Αδυσώπητο χεντμπάνγκινγκ. Πάει ταμάμ και με το από πάνω.


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 6, 2009)

Και μια καταπληκτική μίξη από τον μυστακοφόρο πρωτεργάτη της ηλεκτρονικής ντίσκο, Τζόρτζιο Μοροντέρ. Για να κουνιούνται και οι γοφοί, όχι μόνο το κεφάλι,


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 6, 2009)

Κι ένα ρετουσαρισμένο ηλεκτροπρωτόλειο


----------



## crystal (Apr 6, 2009)

Παλιό, αλλά αγαπημένο. Για να ανέβουμε με τόση μουντάδα έξω... :)


----------



## sopherina (Apr 7, 2009)

Εγώ λατρεύω! Ελπίζω κι εσείς!


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2009)

Το μουσικό θέμα από την ταινία _Φαντάσματα εφηβείας_ (Ghost World, 2001), που μόλις ξαναείδα και ξαναβεβαιώθηκα ότι είναι μια σπουδαία ταινία. Η Θόρα Μπερτς τού _American Beauty_ και ο Στιβ Μπουσέμι είναι αξιαγάπητοι, η Σκάρλετ πάντα τρίτη και καταϊδρωμένη όταν υπάρχουν άλλοι δυο καλοί ηθοποιοί. Enjoy.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 8, 2009)

To Befreit του Richard Strauss από την Leontyne Price.

"Befreit" is one of Richard Strauss' greatest songs. It was written on June 2, 1898, and was published as part of a group of five songs written from May 31 to July 8 of that year. Four of the texts of the set are by Richard Dehmel...


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2009)

Από το καινούργιο άλμπουμ των Archive, με τίτλο _Controlling Crowds_, που κυκλοφόρησε την περασμένη εβδομάδα, must για τους φίλους του συγκροτήματος. Το _Bullets_ (δύο λεπτά πιο σύντομο απ' ό,τι στο άλμπουμ). Και το _Pills_, που δεν υπάρχει στο άλμπουμ! (Εδώ, 4 λεπτά και 1,5 λεπτό σιγή...) Θα κυκλοφορήσει σε κάποιο 4ο Μέρος. Και τα δύο, από τα χειρότερά τους κομμάτια.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 13, 2009)

Δυο κομμάτια (από τα τρία όλα κι όλα που είναι στο youtube) από έναν Ουκρανό συνθέτη, που ο Arvo Pärt χαρακτήρισε ως έναν από τους πιο σημαντικούς εν ζωή συνθέτες σήμερα.

Valentin Silvestrov:


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2009)

Εδώ έχει μερικά κομμάτια του Silvestrov.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 18, 2009)

Δύο τραγούδια από την Λιβανέζα μοναχή Μαρί Καϋρούζ 






και ένας παραδοσιακός Μαρωνίτικος ψαλμός:






Καλή Ανάσταση!


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 20, 2009)

Xωνευτικό


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2009)

Αφιερωμένο στην κυρία που έκλεισε ό,τι έκλεισε, ξέρει αυτή.


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 23, 2009)

Για τον Nickel που τα κάνει κέφι κάτι τέτοια 







Nickel's note:
Το έχει ήδη ανεβάσει ο Oublexis στο Britain's Got Talent — και μάλιστα χωρίς να κάνει embed ένα βιντεάκι που δεν το επιτρέπει!


----------



## crystal (Apr 23, 2009)

Έτσι, γιατί δεν πρέπει να λείπει από πουθενά.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 24, 2009)

Homework για το σουκού. Αφού δείτε το από πάνω και τη σχετική ταινία του Emir, ακούστε κι αυτό.




Και για να μην σας μένουν αναπάντητες απορίες, οι σκηνές είναι από την ταινία Cemento Armato, στην οποία πρωταγωνιστεί ο Nicolas Vaporidis.


----------



## crystal (Apr 24, 2009)

Κοιτάξτε τώρα πώς όλα στη ζωή είναι θέμα προσέγγισης: στην αρχή νόμισα πως ο τίτλος της ταινίας πάει στο love story, σ' έναν έρωτα ακλόνητο σαν τοίχο κι άλλα τέτοια χαρωπά, και μετά είδα τη φάτσα του μουσάτου και κατάλαβα πως μάλλον κλίνει προς το «στη λίμνη με τσιμεντένια παπούτσια». Ναι, είμαι του μισογεμάτου.
Την έχεις δει;


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 25, 2009)

Έχω δει 2-3 σκηνές και δε θα το 'λεγα κι αριστούργημα. Κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να το δω και ολόκληρο.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## crystal (May 1, 2009)

Ανασκαφές.


----------



## Costas (May 1, 2009)

*Η Mina Agossi στην Αθήνα*


----------



## Costas (May 2, 2009)

Και κάτι για ξενέρωμα:




"Il voudrait être noir"...


----------



## Lexoplast (May 2, 2009)

Με αφορμή την επιτυχία του Timbaland "The way I are".




Και για όσους χρειάζονται ιδιαίτερα, η δασκάλα είναι εδώ.


----------



## stathis (May 2, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Και για όσους χρειάζονται ιδιαίτερα, η δασκάλα είναι εδώ.


Κάτι σαν Πετρούλα, αλλά στο πιο ραφινέ και κουλτουρέ. Να τι λείπει από τη Λεξιλογία, Νίκο.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 2, 2009)

stathis said:


> Κάτι σαν Πετρούλα, αλλά στο πιο ραφινέ και κουλτουρέ. Να τι λείπει από τη Λεξιλογία, Νίκο.


Αν κάποια συνφορουμίτισσα πιστεύει ότι "το έχει", ας επικοινωνήσει με το Στάθη για να περάσει από casting.


----------



## Porkcastle (May 4, 2009)

Υπέροχο βίντεο (και τραγούδι επίσης).
Μου θυμίζει animations που έβλεπα παιδάκι στην ΕΡΤ, σνιφ *συγκίνηση*.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WhQ5TiBHVk


----------



## Ambrose (May 4, 2009)

Ένα live από τα προπέρσινα Proms του BBC.

Bach/Webern - Fuga ricercata a 6


----------



## sapere_aude (May 5, 2009)

Χίλια ευχαριστώ, Ambrose! Το κατέβασα και στη συνέχεια το είδα/άκουσα καμιά δεκαριά φορές.


----------



## Ambrose (May 5, 2009)

Kings College Chapel Choir, Cambridge, 1987 performs Gabriel Fauré's Pie Jesu & Agnus Dei from his Requiem.


----------



## stathis (May 8, 2009)

Ένα κλιπάκι με γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον (πάντα), αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά. ;)
Λειτουργεί και ως προθέρμανση για την επερχόμενη Γιουροβίζιον.
(Για τυχόν άγνωστες λέξεις, κλικ εδώ.)


----------



## Lexoplast (May 8, 2009)

Έγραψε ο stathis, αλλά έγραψε και ο υποτιτλιστής. Sylvie Vartan, όχι Ταρτάν του στίβου.


----------



## stathis (May 8, 2009)

Χεχέ, το πρόσεξα κι εγώ...
(Η οποία Σιλβί Βαρτάν διαβάζω ότι είναι κόρη του Ζορζ Βαρτανιάν, και όχι του Ντ' Αρτανιάν.)


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2009)

[Bob Dylan] said that the genesis of the record was when French film director Olivier Dahan asked him to supply a song for his new road movie, _My Own Love Song_, which became "Life is Hard" and "then the record sort of took its own direction."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Together_Through_Life

Από το καινούργιο άλμπουμ του Μπομπ Ντίλαν (28/4/2009), _Together Through Life_:


----------



## kapa18 (May 13, 2009)

Στο τέρμα!


----------



## somnambulist (May 15, 2009)

Dance of the bad angels





Trance of the divine tautology


----------



## Ambrose (May 15, 2009)

Perry Blake - War in France


----------



## kapa18 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Ambrose (May 20, 2009)

Ωραίο το της αποπάνω. Αλλάζω κλίμα:


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2009)

Τόψαχνα. Καλοκαιρινό, καλοκαιρινό...


----------



## kapa18 (May 21, 2009)

Ambrose έγραψες! Το Perduto είναι το πιο αγαπημένο μου ιταλικό τραγούδι όλων των εποχών!


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2009)

Κι εμένα το παρακάτω, στην μετά τον Βέρντι εποχή. Το τραγούδησε ο Τσελεντάνο στο Φεστιβάλ του Σαν Ρέμο του 1966, όπου νικητές αναδείχτηκαν ο Μοντούνιο και η Τσινκουέτι με το _Dio, come ti amo_. Ήταν η χρονιά που άφησα την επαρχία και ανέβηκα στην Αθήνα... Βρήκα εδώ τους στίχους με τη μετάφραση. (Μα πού βρέθηκαν τόσοι Ιταλοί στο Βερολίνο το 1994;)








Questa è la storia di uno di noi anche lui nato per caso in via Gluck | This is the story of one of us, he, too, born by chance in via Gluck 
in una casa fuori città gente tranquilla che lavorava | In a house outside the city, tranquil people who worked 
La dove c'era l'erba ora c'è una città | Where once there was grass now there's a city 
E quella casa in mezzo al verde ormai dove sarà | And that house in the midst of the green, where is it now? 
Questo ragazzo della via Gluck si divertiva a giocare con me | This boy from via Gluck had fun playing with me 
Ma un giorno disse "Vado in città" e lo diceva mentre piangeva | But one day he said "I'm going to the city," and he said it while he was crying 
Io gli domando "Amico non sei contento? Vai finalmente a stare in città | I asked him "Friend, aren't you happy? Finally you're going to live in the city
Là troverai le cose che non hai avuto qui; | There you'll find the things you never had here 
Potrai lavarti in casa senza andar giù nel cortile!" | You can wash in the house without going down in the courtyard!" 
"Mio caro amico", disse "qui sono nato e in questa casa io lascio il mio cuore | "My dear friend," he said, "I was born here, and in this house I leave my heart. 
Ma come fai a non capire è una fortuna per voi che restate | You can not understand what good fortune it is for you who remain 
A piedi nudi a giocare nei prati mentre là in centro respiro il cemento | Barefoot to play in the field while I downtown will breathe cement 
Ma verrà un giorno che ritornerò ancora qui | But one day will come when I will come back here again 
E sentirò l'amico treno che fischia così "wa wa!" | And I'll hear my friend the train that whistles like this: "wa wa!" 
Passano gli anni ma otto son lunghi però quel ragazzo ne ha fatto di strada | The years pass but eight are long, but that boy has gone a long way. 
Ma non si scorda la sua prima casa ora coi soldi lui può comperarla | But he never forgets his first home, now with his money he can buy it 
Torna e non trova gli amici che aveva solo case su case catrame e cemento | He returns and doesn't find the friends he had, just houses upon houses, tar and cement 
Lò dove c'era l'erba ora c'è una città | There where once was grass now there's a city 
E quella casa in mezzo al verde ormai, dove sarà? | And that city in the midst of the green, where is it now?
Eh no, non so, non so perché, | Hey, no, I don't know, I don't know why 
perché continuano a costruire, le case | They keep building the houses 
e non lasciano l'erba... | And don't leave the grass 
Eh no, se andiamo avanti così, chissà | Hey, no, if we keep on like this, who knows 
come si farà, chissà... | How we'll manage, who knows...


----------



## kapa18 (May 23, 2009)

Stefanie Heinzmann - Unforgiven


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2009)




----------



## daeman (May 25, 2009)

φλαμένκο με τάμπλα και ισπανοράπ


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2009)




----------



## daeman (May 25, 2009)

7º Festival O Gesto Orelhudo 2008


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2009)

Βηρυτὸς ἡ καλλίστη, τὸ Φοινίκων τέως ἐγκαλλώπισμα


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Lexoplast (May 27, 2009)

Μια που τους θυμήθηκε ο Ambrose (και πολύ καλά έκανε), να πω ότι ο νέος δίσκος των Film με τίτλο "Persona" κυκλοφόρησε τη Δευτέρα με την πολύ καλή Ιφιγένεια Atkinson στα φωνητικά. Αν θέλετε να πάρετε μια γεύση, σήμερα στις 14:30 θα είναι live στο Mad TV.


----------



## Ambrose (May 29, 2009)




----------



## stathis (May 30, 2009)

Για την ψυχή που έχει γενέθλια σήμερα και ξύπνησε στραβωμένη, ένα τραγουδάκι που λατρεύω εσχάτως, ό,τι πρέπει για τόνωση της αυτοεκτίμησης. Με πολλή αγάπη :)

(Ζητώ συγγνώμη για τον μέτριο ήχο και την απουσία εικόνας, αλλά μόνο αυτό το κλιπάκι βρήκα.)


----------



## Costas (May 30, 2009)

Πολύ ωραίο και το βίντεο


----------



## Costas (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2009)

Πολύ ωραία.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 6, 2009)

Έψαχνα το _Love and Treachery_ από το τελευταίο άλμπουμ της Madeleine Peyroux, _Bare Bones_, αλλά δεν το βρήκα. Ακούστε λοιπόν, ένα πιο αισιόδοξο κομμάτι από τον ίδιο δίσκο:


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2009)

Ακούγοντας αηδόνια έξω απ' το παράθυρό μου, έψαξα χωρίς επιτυχία να βρω την εκτέλεση αυτού του κλασικού σεφαραδίτικου από τη Suzy (που μου αρέσει πολύ για τη φωνή της και την ατμόσφαιρα που αποπνέει), αλλά και τούτη η ορχηστρική είναι καλή:
Arik Davidov - trumpet Benjamin Ashkenazy - conductor and orchestration Vidin State Philharmonic Orchestra 
(Το βίντεο είναι χάλια· μην το δείτε, ακούστε το δυνατά!)





La rosa enflorece, en el mes de mayo
Mi alma s'escurece, sufriendo de amor
Sufriendo de amor

Los bilbílicos cantan, suspirando el amor
Y la pasión me mata, muchigua mi dolor
Muchigua mi dolor

Más presto ven palomba, más presto ven a mí
Más presto tú mi alma, que yo me voy morir
Que yo me voy morir

La rosa﻿ enflorece, en el mes de mayo
Mi alma s'escurece, sufriendo de amor
Sufriendo de amor
Sufriendo de amor​


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2009)

Κάλπη ή παραλία;
Για όσους μπήκαν στο δίλημμα, ορίστε μια 



 ένα κομμάτι που βρίσκεται ψηλά στην προσωπική μου πρώτη δεκάδα των χαρμόσυνων, με ανάλαφρη καλοκαιρινή ατμόσφαιρα! It always makes my day!


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2009)

Και μια που ανέφερα τη δεκάδα των χαρμόσυνων, αυτό βρίσκεται στην πρώτη θέση:




Μπορεί να μη συμφωνεί απόλυτα με τις κατευθύνσεις που δίνει ο Νίκελ στην πρώτη δημοσίευση αυτού του νήματος:


nickel said:


> [...] ας πω και δυο λόγια για το λόγο ύπαρξης αυτών των νημάτων με τα μουσικά γιουτιουμπάκια. Σκοπός τους είναι να πούμε στην παρέα για ακούσματα που μας αρέσουν και υποψιαζόμαστε ότι δεν τα έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι οι άλλοι. Καμιά φορά μπορούμε να αδιαφορήσουμε για το δεύτερο σκέλος.


αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι κάποιοι ίσως αναφωνήσουν:


nickel said:


> ...είχα να το ακούσω περισσότερα χρόνια απ' όσα έχει η Porkcastle πάνω στη γη


παρότι δεν γνωρίζω την ηλικία τής Porkcastle, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρόκειται να ρωτήσω γυναίκα την ηλικία της!;)


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 9, 2009)

Για την μις Π. που το αγαπάει πολύ






Κι ένα από τους κυρίους που, εκτός απροόπτου, θα παίξουν σε λίγες μέρες στην Αθήνα


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 9, 2009)

Οι Bajofondo με τον Elvis Costello:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3TCMfrsOM4


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Με αφορμή αυτό το νήμα, θυμήθηκα τους TransGlobal Underground, τον αργαλειό που ύφαινε πολλές μαζί τις μουσικές του κόσμου, πέρα από σύνορα, κράτη και εθνότητες:


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Κι ένα ωραίο και πρωτότυπο που ορίζεται από κάποιους ως turntabulism (πικαπισμός;), από την παρέα των Παριζιάνων με το όνομα


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Κι ένα χορευτάδικο με εκπληκτικό μπάσο, για θερινά ταράτσα πάρτι:


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Ένα κλασικό και πολυαγαπημένο (μου) σε global εκτέλεση


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 11, 2009)

Με κίνδυνο να με πετάξετε έξω, αφού δεν ανήκει στα "καλύτερα μουσικά γιουτουμπάκια" -- με ερασιτεχνική ποιότητα ήχου, το τράβηξα λαθραία με τη μικρή μου φωτογραφική μηχανή στο Weill Recital Hall, του Carnegie Hall. Όποιος θέλει να ακούσει καλύτερη ποιότητα, στις 21 Νοεμβρίου ζωντανά στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Three cheers for Panos Karan!
Hip hip... *Hurray!* Hip hip... *Hurray!* Hip hip... *Hurray!*
Αν μας κρατήσεις και καλές θέσεις, προτείνω να πάμε όλοι μαζί, να εγκαινιαστεί ο χειμερινός κύκλος κοινών πολιτιστικών διαδρομών των λεξιλόγων...


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2009)

Όταν παρακολουθώ την εκτέλεση κομματιών όπως της _La campanella_ (παρότι το βίντεο αδικεί και το κομμάτι και το όργανο και τον πιανίστα), νιώθω ότι βρίσκομαι πιο κοντά στο μοντέλο ανθρώπου Τζέραλντ Φορντ (εκείνου που υποτίθεται ότι δεν μπορεί να περπατά και να μασάει τσίχλα ταυτόχρονα). Αυτή η εντελώς αυτόνομη δράση των δύο χεριών σε κάποια σημεία, για κάποιον που δυσκολεύεται να γράψει μια ολόκληρη σειρά χωρίς να κάνει ένα δακτυλογραφικό λάθος, είναι έργο πραγματικά υπεράνθρωπο!

(Να ομολογήσω ότι το ξανακούω παρά την άσχημη ποιότητα του ήχου...)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 11, 2009)

Λυπάμαι που δεν μπορούσα να τραβήξω καλύτερο βίντεο, το Κάρνεγκι θέλει πολλά λεφτά για να επιτρέψει επίσημη βιντεοσκόπηση.

Και κάθε φορά που παρακολουθώ τον Πάνο να δίνει ρεσιτάλ, νιώθω δέος γι' αυτό που αντιμετωπίζουν οι κλασικοί καλλιτέχνες στη σκηνή: μόνο το τέλειο ή σχεδόν τέλειο είναι αποδεκτό, όλα τα άλλα απορρίπτονται.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία, το παγκανινικό πρωτότυπο.
Alexandre Dubach, violin. Concert of the Orchestra Belp, Rüeggisberg. Switzerland.

Εδώ ο ήχος δεν είναι καμπανάκι, είναι καμπάνα! :)

Paganini, Campanella


----------



## Elsa (Jun 11, 2009)

Μπράβο! Συγχαρητήρια στον γιο σου, Αλεξάνδρα! :)



> Και κάθε φορά που παρακολουθώ τον Πάνο να δίνει ρεσιτάλ, νιώθω δέος γι' αυτό που αντιμετωπίζουν οι κλασικοί καλλιτέχνες στη σκηνή: μόνο το τέλειο ή σχεδόν τέλειο είναι αποδεκτό, όλα τα άλλα απορρίπτονται.


Αλήθεια, τρομακτικό πρέπει να είναι αυτό...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2009)

Συγχαρητήρια για τον Πάνο, Αλεξάνδρα! :)



nickel said:


> Όταν παρακολουθώ την εκτέλεση κομματιών όπως της _La campanella_, νιώθω ότι βρίσκομαι πιο κοντά στο μοντέλο ανθρώπου Τζέραλντ Φορντ (εκείνου που υποτίθεται ότι δεν μπορεί να περπατά και να μασάει τσίχλα ταυτόχρονα).


Τhat makes two of us...


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2009)

Συγχαρητήρια κι από εμένα...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2009)

Και κάτι με καλύτερο ήχο. Αναγκάστηκα να το κόψω στα δύο γιατί το YouTube βάζει περιορισμό 10 λεπτών στη διάρκεια. Μαγνητοσκοπήθηκε στις 10 Νοεμβρίου 2008 στο Λονδίνο.


----------



## alkisti (Jun 12, 2009)

Δεν πρόκειται για κανένα φανταστικό videaki, αλλά για ένα καλοκαιρινότατο και φρέσκο (περυσινό) κομμάτι από Jazzanova, μιας και μας έρχονται απόψε στο Synch fest. Enjoy!!


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 13, 2009)

Κακόγουστοι, αυτάρεσκοι και μάλλον ανυπόφορες αντρούκλες, αλλά ήξεραν να παίζουν και να τα σπάνε, τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα νταλεσαντρινά πόδια του Μπον Σκοτ σταματήσουν να χορεύουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2009)

Και κάτι απίστευτο: Ο 20χρονος, τυφλός εκ γενετής, Γιαπωνέζος που κέρδισε το Χρυσό Βραβείο στον διεθνή διαγωνισμό Van Cliburn.





Αν μπείτε στο σάιτ του διαγωνισμού και κατεβάσετε το Silverlight για streaming video, θα δείτε όλες του τις ερμηνείες, σε όλες τις φάσεις του διαγωνισμού, καθώς και άλλους διαγωνιζόμενους που είναι εκπληκτικοί. Τα βραβεία σάρωσαν οι Απωανατολίτες: Γιαπωνέζος, Κινέζος και Κορεάτισσα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2009)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Εκτιμώ εξαιρετικά, και είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος, κάθε όμορφο μοίρασμα από τις περιδιαβάσεις σας στο διαδίκτυο.

Παρεμπ: Τις συμμετοχές στον διαγωνισμό μπορείτε να τις δείτε και στο YouTube χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κατεβάσετε το πρόγραμμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Παρεμπ: Τις συμμετοχές στον διαγωνισμό μπορείτε να τις δείτε και στο YouTube χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κατεβάσετε το πρόγραμμα.


Το ξέρω, απλώς το πρόγραμμα προσφέρει πολύ καλύτερη εμπειρία ήχου και σωστής ταχύτητας streaming, χωρίς διακοπές.


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 16, 2009)

Το βίντεο δεν στρώνει ούτε με αμμοβολή, αλλά το κομμάτι είναι καλό :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2009)

somnambulist said:


> Το βίντεο δεν στρώνει ούτε με αμμοβολή, αλλά το κομμάτι είναι καλό :)



Indeed!


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## kapa18 (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## crystal (Jun 20, 2009)

Καταπληκτικοί χθες, στο Ejekt. Κι αν δεν έβγαιναν στη μιάμισι το πρωί, που οι περισσότεροι ήμασταν μεταξύ φθοράς και αφθαρσίας απ' την κούραση, θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα...


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2009)

Seminal. Αλλά φροντίστε να ακούσετε και το _Kashmir - Symphonic Led Zeppelin_ με την London Philharmonic Orchestra. Π.χ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2009)

Κι επειδή τρελαίνομαι να ανεβάζω προχώ μουσικές που βγήκαν όταν δεν είχατε καν γεννηθεί οι περισσότεροι από σας:

The tune for this was written by guitarist Jimmy Page at Headley Grange while he was experimenting on the mandolin owned by bassist John Paul Jones. As Page explained in 1977:
“"Battle of Evermore" was made up on the spot by Robert [Plant] and myself. I just picked up John Paul Jones's mandolin, never having played a mandolin before, and just wrote up the chords and the whole thing in one sitting.”

Άμα έχει ταλέντο ο άνθρωπος... Η δεύτερη φωνή ανήκει στην αδικοχαμένη Sandy Denny, μοναδική συμμετοχή τρίτου σε άλμπουμ των Ζέπελιν.






Οι παλιοί θα θυμούνται τι φωνάζαμε εκεί λίγο πριν το 5ο λεπτό.


----------



## stathis (Jun 22, 2009)

nickel said:


> As Page explained in 1977:
> “"Battle of Evermore" was made up on the spot by Robert [Plant] and myself. I just picked up John Paul Jones's mandolin, never having played a mandolin before, and just wrote up the chords and the whole thing in one sitting.”
> 
> Άμα έχει ταλέντο ο άνθρωπος...


Βοηθάει και η μετριοφροσύνη, βεβαίως.


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2009)

Προσθέτω απλώς άλλη μια σχετικά πρόσφατη εκτέλεση του μεγαλειώδους Kashmir των Zeppelin από κάποιους άλλους ακόμη αγαπητούς μου της ίδιας εποχής. Τους Jethro Tull. 




Και μια trivial σύμπτωση: Σε συνέντευξή του στο περιοδικό Mojo τον Φεβρουάριο του 1996, αποσπάσματα της οποίας περιλαμβάνονται στην επανέκδοση σε CD του Aqualung την ίδια χρονιά, ο Ian Anderson σχολιάζει απολογητικά ότι κατά την ηχογράφηση του Aqualung, οι Jethro Tull συνέπεσαν στο στούντιο με τους Led Zeppelin που ηχογραφούσαν τότε το ΙΙΙ και, ενώ όλοι τα πήγαιναν σχετικά καλά με όλους, ο Robert Plant κρατούσε μούτρα στον Anderson, γιατί ο τελευταίος είχε κάποτε δηλώσει μισοαστεία μισοσοβαρά ότι, συνδυάζοντας τη μουσική των Λεντ Ζέπελιν με τους στίχους των Τζέθρο Ταλ, θα προέκυπτε ένα καλό ροκ γκρουπάκι;) και ο Πλαντ το είχε πάρει προσωπικά γιατί εκείνος έγραφε κυρίως τους στίχους των Ζέπελιν.


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2009)

Και μια που τους θυμήθηκα με αφορμή τους Ζέπελιν, ιδού και αυτό που ακούω αυτή τη στιγμή, μια εξαιρετική ροκ ενορχήστρωση της Σουίτας σε Μι Ελάσσονα του Μπαχ (στον αντίποδα της εκτέλεσης του Kashmir από τη Φιλαρμονική του Λονδίνου;;)), χωρίς βίντεο, αλλά με φόντο το εκπληκτικό εξώφυλλο του δίσκου τους Stand Up: 



This flute-dominated instrumental, based on Bach's 'Suite in E Minor for Lute', was a track on Jethro Tull's excellent 'Stand Up' (1969). 
Personnel: Ian Anderson (flute, vocals), Martin Barre (guitars), Glenn Cornick (bass), Clive Bunker (drums)
Composer: J.S. Bach (arr. Ian Anderson)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2009)

Άντε, παίδες, καλοκαίρι έχουμε:




 
Εναλλακτικά:




 
Και εν κατακλείδι:


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 27, 2009)

Ένα απ' τα καλύτερά του:


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

Από τα καλύτερα Summertime που έχω ακούσει μέχρι τώρα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

Μια εξαιρετική εκτέλεση του 1-2-5 από τους Fuzztones, από το πολύ καλό LP τους Lysergic Emanations του 1985 (no video, but play it loud!)




και το αυθεντικό των Καναδών Haunted, προς σύγκριση


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

Επειδή αναφέρθηκε πάλι προχτές η Susan Boyle τού Britain's Got Talent, που έγινε γνωστή όταν τραγούδησε το _I Dreamed a Dream_ και, μια και το μιούζικαλ _Les Misérables_ (απ' όπου το τραγούδι) είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου [μου αρέσουν πολύ τα μιούζικαλ και ο Γουέμπερ και το My Fair Lady και η Mary Poppins και ένα κατεβατό άλλα, να το κοιτάξω;], να δώσω δύο βιντεάκια κι εγώ. Είναι από την ειδική παράσταση που έγινε στο Royal Albert Hall για τα 10 χρόνια. Στο πρώτο η Ruthie Henshall δίνει μια αριστουργηματική εκτέλεση τού _I Dreamed a Dream_ (για να ξέρουμε και τι σημαίνει επαγγελματική εκτέλεση), στο δεύτερο ο κακάσχημος Alun Armstrong σαν Θεναρδιέρος [προ ημερών ανακάλυψα ότι είναι και εκπληκτικός Μπάκετ στο Bleak House — αλλά γι' αυτό άλλη φορά] στο _Master of the House_, ένα τραγούδι που πραγματικά σου φτιάχνει τη διάθεση.












Στο Youtube υπάρχει όλη η παράσταση, με υποτίτλους.

```
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=DF3A74E6CEC5D5E5&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL
```


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 27, 2009)

Muse, Muse, Muse: Λιώνοντας το Absolution και όχι μόνο ή πώς συμβιβάζεσαι περιμένοντας το νέο άλμπουμ τους -κυκλοφορεί Σεπτέμβρη, άντε με το καλό και το τουρ- και συγκλονίζεσαι από τις φωνητικές χορδές του κυρίου Bellamy (ο οποίος θα μπορούσε να είναι το νόθο τέκνο των Thom Yorke και Brett Anderson)...

Αρχή με μια καταπληκτική live εκτέλεση του Hysteria:






...και συνέχεια με το all time fave:





...κι εγώ πάω να ξανακρυφτώ στη σπηλιά μου...


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 28, 2009)

Μια άλλη εκτέλεση... Ίσως και απείρως καλύτερη από την πρώτη :-D
Από την Ουκρανία οι Los Colorados ερμηνεύουν το Hot and Cold της Kate Perry:


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2009)

Προσέξατε πώς προφέρει το Kate Perry; Ή είναι ιδέα μου; Ζαζ;


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Προσέξατε πώς προφέρει το Kate Perry; Ή είναι ιδέα μου; Ζαζ;


Κατερίνε Περόβιεκ?????
ε, μπορεί να σημαίνει τίποτα κακό στη γλώσσα τους το Πέρι


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2009)

Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε (ακούγεται χορεύοντας πάνω στην μπάρα):




 


Alexandra said:


> Προσέξατε πώς προφέρει το Kate Perry; Ή είναι ιδέα μου; Ζαζ;


Στη ρωσική γλώσσα ένα πραγματικά μεγαλειώδες κττμγ χαρακτηριστικό, είναι ότι όλα τα ξένα ονόματα εντάσσονται στο πλούσιο (έξι πτώσεις) κλιτικό σύστημά της. Οπότε κατ' αρχάς την Kate Perry την κάνουν _Κατερίνα Περόβαγια_, και κατόπιν την κλίνουν στην απαιτούμενη πτώση: _Κατερίνε Περόβαγιε_.


----------



## stathis (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2009)

There's nothing like a good crucifixion to make your day!
Πάει πακέτο με αυτό




Shall we have your liver, then?


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 2, 2009)

stathis said:


> Johnny Hallyday, Ne me quitte pas[/url]



Τι περίεργο. Μου είχε κολλήσει από χθες το μεσημέρι. 'Οχι με τον Johnny όμως, αλλά μ' αυτήν εδώ:


----------



## stathis (Jul 2, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τι περίεργο. Μου είχε κολλήσει από χθες το μεσημέρι.


Εγώ πάντως το απογευματάκι την έφαγα τη φλασιά. :)


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2009)

Αυτό το βιντεάκι (με έναν παραμορφωτικό περίπατο στην πόλη του φωτός) το βρήκα στο μπλογκ _Στην Αθήνα_, όπου υπάρχουν και τα λόγια του τραγουδιού.


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## kapa18 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 4, 2009)

daeman said:


> Σε συνέντευξή του στο περιοδικό Mojo τον Φεβρουάριο του 1996, αποσπάσματα της οποίας περιλαμβάνονται στην επανέκδοση σε CD του Aqualung την ίδια χρονιά, ο Ian Anderson σχολιάζει απολογητικά ότι κατά την ηχογράφηση του Aqualung, οι Jethro Tull συνέπεσαν στο στούντιο με τους Led Zeppelin που ηχογραφούσαν τότε το ΙΙΙ και, ενώ όλοι τα πήγαιναν σχετικά καλά με όλους..


Ίσως σε ενδιαφέρει τι μαρτύριο του ήταν η ηχογράφηση σε εκείνο το στούντιο :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Ίσως σε ενδιαφέρει τι μαρτύριο του ήταν η ηχογράφηση σε εκείνο το στούντιο :)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhxbbiJ27vU&feature=fvsr


Ευχαριστώ, tsioutsiou. :) Στη συνέντευξη του Άντερσον που παραπέμπεις, επεκτείνεται λίγο περισσότερο από εκείνη που περιλαμβάνεται στο CD. Ίσως το γεγονός ότι ηχογραφούσαν σε παλιά εκκλησία να ήταν κι ένας από τους λόγους που το Aqualung περιλαμβάνει τόσα τραγούδια θεολογικού προβληματισμού (Locomotive Breath, My God, Hymn 43, Wind Up) και στο οπισθόφυλλο του LP αναγράφονται και κάποιοι στίχοι από το κατά Άντερσον ευαγγέλιο (In the beginning Man created God; and in the image of Man created he him...) Αυτό μου είχε κάνει τη μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση όταν το πρωτάκουσα επαναστατημένος έφηβος.
Σήμερα, όμως, από εκείνο τον δίσκο προτιμώ αυτόν εδώ τον θαυμάσιο, λυρικό ύμνο στη ζωή και τον έρωτα:




Wond'ring aloud 
how we feel today.
Last night sipped the sunset 
my hands in her hair.
We are our own saviours
as we start both our hearts beating life
into each other.

Wond'ring aloud 
will the years treat us well.
As she floats in the kitchen,
I'm tasting the smell
of toast as the butter runs.
Then she comes, spilling crumbs on the bed
and I shake my head.
_And it's only the giving_
_that makes you what you are._


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2009)

Επειδή τη Δευτέρα: http://www.badmintontheater.gr/show_event.asp?eid=55
ας θυμηθούμε και το εκπληκτικό:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2009)

Επειδή κι εγώ είχα μόλις τώρα μια πολύ καλή έμπνευση (που πολύ τηνε χρειαζόμουνα) ακούγοντας το παρακάτω, πάρτε το κι εσείς και βοήθειά σας:




 
Και μια έκδοση του κάμπου, για όσους τους αρέσουν τα κλαρίνα:


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 5, 2009)

David Bowie, Ziggy Stardust


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2009)

Κυριακή πρωί σήμερα, οπότε να προσφέρω κι εγώ λίγη εμψύχωση στους φίλους που είναι αναγκασμένοι να δουλεύουν κυριακάτικα, να 'χουν καλή διάθεση κι όρεξη για να συνεχίσουν:




 
Κι επειδή αναφέρθηκαν οι Talking Heads παραπάνω, πάρτε:


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2009)

Από την πάσα του tsioutsiou λίγο παραπάνω, παρότι απεχθάνομαι τα medley (και το meddling), έτσι για να θυμηθούμε όλα τα κομμάτια εκείνου του εμβληματικού μιας εποχής, εξαιρετικού δίσκου




που κλείνει με το αγαπημένο μου του Κυρίου Χαμαιλέοντα:




Time takes a cigarette
puts it in your mouth...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2009)

Εμ, έτσι είναι κυρά μου, άμα μπλέξεις με άντρες αυτά παθαίνεις... 
Οι πιο αστείοι στίχοι για μάμπο:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fda9uIOos0o


----------



## crystal (Jul 7, 2009)

[σαρδόνιο χαμόγελο] Έμπνευση απ' το χθεσινό άφτερ. [/σαρδόνιο χαμόγελο]


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2009)

+1 — οι Master Tempo τα σπάνε! 

ΥΓ Έγινε ψες καμιά πρόταση γάμου;


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2009)

Ουφ!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 10, 2009)

Αφού έβαλα πριν μάμπο, ας βάλω τώρα και κάτι σε ρούμπα: Calle Ocho! ;)


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2009)

Μετά από ένα δύσκολο διήμερο γεμάτο τέρατα της Γιουνιβέρσαλ της δεκαετίας του '30 (Φράνκενσταϊν, Λυκάνθρωπος, Δράκουλας κλπ.) και τους αντίστοιχους ηθοποιούς (Μπέλα Λουγκόσι, Μπόρις Κάρλοφ, Λον Τσέινι πρεσβύτερο και νεότερο κ.α.), θυμήθηκα αυτό το dark goth με τη φωνή του Πίτερ Μέρφι...


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 11, 2009)

Χα, μόλις προχθές ξαναείδα το The Hunger (btw οι XPQ21 έχουν κάνει ένα φοβερό remix στο από πάνω κομμάτι)..


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2009)

Porkcastle said:


> Χα, μόλις προχθές ξαναείδα το The Hunger (btw οι XPQ21 έχουν κάνει ένα φοβερό remix στο από πάνω κομμάτι)..


 
Αυτό εννοείς;




 
Το καλύτερο remix του πάντως, το άκουσα από ένα καπρίτσιο της τύχης σε ορεινό χωριό όπου βρέθηκα Αύγουστο και είχε πανηγύρι με σκυλοκλαρίνα στην ταβέρνα δίπλα ακριβώς στο σπίτι όπου έμενα. Για να προλάβω την αναφυλαξία που μου προκαλεί το (σκυλάδικο) κλαρίνο, έβαλα τα ακουστικά ν' ακούσω στη διαπασών το πρώτο πράγμα που βρήκα μπροστά μου: μια παλιά playlist που ξεκινούσε με αυτό. Τα ακουστικά δεν ήταν κάσκες να απομονώσουν εντελώς τον ήχο και το αθέλητο μίγμα ήταν για μένα... _Αποκάλυψη Τότε!_ με όλες τις έννοιες της λέξης. Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω ποιο κομμάτι έπαιζαν τα κλαρίνα εκείνη την ώρα, ώστε να το επαναλάβω.


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2009)

Πάντα τα έπαιζα μαζί, τριάδα. Ε, μη χαλάσω τώρα την παράδοση...
1. Bela Lugosi's Dead - Bauhaus
2. She's In Parties - Bauhaus





Admin's note: Θυμίζω ότι, αν δεν παίζει εδώ το βιντεάκι, πατάμε τον σύνδεσμο του τίτλου και βρισκόμαστε αυτομάτως στο χώρο του YouTube, όπου, κατά κανόνα, παίζει.

3. She's Lost Control - Joy Division


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2009)

Εδώ, η Αννούλα του βοριά, παρέα με την Ελίνα Γκαράντσα, στο λουλουδοντουέτο από τη Λακμέ. Στο Μπάντεν-Μπάντεν, πριν από δύο χρόνια.


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2009)

Με αφορμή εκείνο το νήμα, μια όμορφη διασκευή του Blue Moon με τη γλυκιά, χαλαρωτική φωνή της Margo Timmins των Καναδών Cowboy Junkies:


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2009)

Απόψε, φέρτε μου να πιω, 
να πιω και να μεθύσω...​ 
chasers από τον Μέγα John Lee Hooker​


----------



## crystal (Jul 20, 2009)

Suzanne

......


----------



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2009)

*Deep Fear - Side Kick*. Μικρό μα addictive.


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2009)

Επειδή οι Τρύπες χωράνε παντού:


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2009)

This cover of _Stand By Me_ was recorded by completely unknown artists in a street virtual studio all around the world. It all started with a base track—vocals and guitar—recorded on the streets of Santa Monica, California, by a street musician called Roger Ridley. The base track was then taken to New Orleans, Louisiana, where Grandpa Elliott—a blind singer from the French Quarter—added vocals and harmonica while listening to Ridley's base track on headphones. In the same city, Washboard Chaz's added some metal percussion to it.

And from there, it just gets rock 'n' rolling bananas: The producers took the resulting mix all through Europe, Africa, and South America, adding new tracks with multiple instruments and vocals that were assembled in the final version you are seeing in this video. All done with a simple laptop and some microphones.

Read about it at: http://www.playingforchange.com
http://www.playingforchange.com/episodes/page2


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2009)

Εξαιρετικό!
Είμαι και εξαιρετικά προκατειλημμένος με το κομμάτι αυτό, βέβαια· αλλά τελικά δεν το κάνω μόνο εγώ ;): (http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=35699#post35699)
Σε μία από τις πολλές σελίδες του you tube όπου υπάρχει το βιντεάκι κάποιος γράφει:

This is globalization, too. We just have to get it right. 

To Stand By Me είναι ίσως το καλύτερο της σειράς Playing for Change. 
Ορίστε κι άλλο ένα (επισημαίνω τις εκπληκτικές φωνές τής Ισραηλινής Tula, του Clarence Bekker και των Νοτιοαφρικανών Sinamuva, και τον Ινδό Rajhesh Vaidhya με το σιτάρ):


----------



## crystal (Jul 22, 2009)

Χαλάω το ποιοτικό κλίμα τώρα, αλλά τα καλοκαίρια συνήθως περνάω φάση Ρυθμός 94.9 (πέρνα την σπίτι σου, θα μου πείτε ). Για τον Ζαζ, που του αρέσουν κάτι τέτοια.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2009)

Τριάδες πάλι, με το κομμάτι που κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να είναι η έμπνευση του όλου εγχειρήματος, το One Love του Bob Marley, (μ' ένα ταξιμάκι σε steel guitar ως εισαγωγή, τον Manu Chao με ολοκαίνουργια κόκκινη τραγιάσκα σαν Μαρσεγιέζος conman που μόλις έκανε μια καλή μπάζα, ένα υποδειγματικό πέρασμα από το σιτάρ στη steel guitar στο 3':06'' κι άλλη μια σειρά εξαιρετικών φωνών. Ο Keb' Mo' στο 3':45'' θα μπορούσε άνετα να σταθεί δίπλα στον Otis Redding):




Αν όλοι αυτοί είναι πράγματι μουσικοί του δρόμου, να πάρουμε τους δρόμους!
*Καλημέρα!*


----------



## Zazula (Jul 22, 2009)

crystal said:


> Χαλάω το ποιοτικό κλίμα τώρα [...] για τον Ζαζ, που του αρέσουν κάτι τέτοια.


Τι πα' να πει «χαλάς το ποιοτικό κλίμα»; Πάλι καλά να λες που βάζω κι εγώ κάνα mainstream, κάνα μπιτάκι, κάνα ξεσηκωτικό για μπάρες και τραπέζια — γιατί, αν περιμέναμε απ' τους υπόλοιπους, αυτοί έχουν playlist μόνο για wakes, όχι για awakes! 

Ευχαριστώ θερμά για την αφιέρωση — αν κι εγώ την ακούω σε μέντλεϊ, με το οποίο σού επιστρέφω την αφιέρωση:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 22, 2009)

Άντε, μια που με ξεσήκωσε η crystal, πάρτε και *Lady GaGa vs Kat DeLuna - Dance Up* [εξαιρετικοτατότατο mashup των Whine Up & Just Dance]:


----------



## crystal (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Zazula (Jul 24, 2009)

Καλημέρα. :) Διαλέγω τραγούδι, διαλέγετε από ποια γυναικεία φωνή θέλετε να το ακούσετε:

*Edward Maya - Stereo Love (Vika Jigulina vocal version extended)*




 
*Edward Maya feat. Alicia - Stereo Love 2009 (radio mix)*




 
When you gonna stop breaking my heart
I don't wanna be another one
Paying for the things I never done

Don't let go
Don't let go
...to my love

Can I get to your soul
Can you get to my thoughts
Can you promise we won't let go
All the things that I need
All the thing that you need
You can make it feel so real

Cause you can't deny
You've blown my mind
When I touch your body
I feel I'm losing control

I hate to see you cry
Your smile is a beautiful lie
Ihate to see you cry
My love is dying inside

I can fix all those lies
But baby, baby I run, but I'm running to you
You won't see me cry, I'm hiding inside
My heart is in pain but I'm smiling for you
Oh baby I'll try to make the things right
I need you more than air when I'm not with you
Please don't ask me why, just kiss me this time
My only dream is about you and I


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 24, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Πάλι καλά να λες που βάζω κι εγώ κάνα mainstream, κάνα μπιτάκι, κάνα ξεσηκωτικό για μπάρες και τραπέζια — γιατί, αν περιμέναμε απ' τους υπόλοιπους, αυτοί έχουν playlist μόνο για wakes, όχι για awakes!


Χε, χε.
Αχ, πού έχω το "Στον άλλο κόσμο που θα πας";
Δεν πειράζει, καλό είναι κι αυτό για τη "μετάβαση" στους κόλπους του ...Αβραάμ Μωυσέως.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2009)

Μια και αλλάξαμε το μοτίβο και σε συνδυασμό με τη συνταρακτική είδηση της αποχώρησης της Τσεχίας από το διαγωνισμό τραγουδιού της Γιουροβίζιον, ιδού το δεύτερο μέρος από τα «Προσωπικά γράμματα» του γιγαντοτεράστιου Γιάνατσεκ:


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2009)

Μια που έιπαμε για κοριτσάκια και αγοράκια αλλού


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2009)

Προτιμώ την εκδοχή της 



. Πιο ατμοσφαιρικό και πιο καουμπόικο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 25, 2009)

*United breaks guitars*

Ή αλλιώς, πώς έγινε διάσημος μέσω YouTube ένας άγνωστος τραγουδιστής ενός άγνωστου συγκροτήματος, επειδή η αεροπορική εταιρεία United τού έσπασε την κιθάρα και αρνήθηκε να τον αποζημιώσει. Δείτε το βιντεάκι έχει πολλή πλάκα. Νομίζω ότι η United τώρα θα το φυσάει και δεν θα κρυώνει. Κι αν έχετε λίγο χρόνο πηγαίνετε στη διεύθυνση που υποδεικνύει για το full story.

Full Story: http://www.davecarrollmusic.com/story... - In the spring of 2008, Sons of Maxwell were traveling to Nebraska for a one-week tour and my Taylor guitar was witnessed being thrown by United Airlines baggage handlers in Chicago. I discovered later that the $3500 guitar was severely damaged. They didn't deny the experience occurred but for nine months the various people I communicated with put the responsibility for dealing with the damage on everyone other than themselves and finally said they would do nothing to compensate me for my loss. So I promised the last person to finally say no to compensation (Ms. Irlweg) that I would write and produce three songs about my experience with United Airlines and make videos for each to be viewed online by anyone in the world. United: Song 1 is the first of those songs. United: Song 2 has been written and video production is underway. United: Song 3 is coming. I promise.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)

Και μια που πιάσαμε τις εκτελέσεις τραγουδιών της Nancy Sinatra, ορίστε και μία του πιο γνωστού της, που εκτός από ευχάριστη ως οφθαλμόλουτρο, είναι φρέσκια και δροσερή, ό,τι πρέπει για τον καύσωνα. 
Ακούστε τη βράδυ και δυνατά· συνοδεύει άριστα ένα ή περισσότερα καλοφτιαγμένα mojitο


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)

Με αφορμή εκείνο και αυτό:


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)

Από εκείνο το νήμα, με Μπουκόβσκι, Ρόμπερτ Κραμπ κ.τ.τ. θυμήθηκα ετούτο το εμβληματικό της πρώιμης γκαραζοψυχεδέλειας:




 
κι ένα από τα πιο γνωστά έργα του Crumb, το εξώφυλλο του LP Cheap Thrills της Janis Joplin με τους Big Brother & the Holding Company


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)

Και βέβαια, καπάκι, από εκείνο τον δίσκο


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)

...
Κι ένας αλλιώτικος μπουφετζής, από τον Γιώργο Πιλάλα/Ζορζ Πιλαλί και εξαιρετική slide κιθάρα


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2009)

SBE said:


> Προτιμώ την εκδοχή της Νάνσης και του Λη. Πιο ατμοσφαιρικό και πιο καουμπόικο.


Σίγουρα πιο ατμοσφαιρικό, και σίγουρα η καλύτερη γυναικεία ερμηνεία στο συγκεκριμένο τραγούδι. Αλλά η καλύτερη αντρική είναι, φυσικά, τούτη 'δώ:




Από την ταινία *Das Wilde Leben*.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2009)

Freemasons feat. Bailey Tzuke - *Uninvited*


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2009)

Η ταινία μπήκε στα υπόψιν, για όταν θα κυκλοφορήσει στο ΗΒ το DVD (η ταινία δεν ξέρω αν έχει παιχτεί).
Αλλά μια που πιάσαμε τα ντουέτα, το γιουτιούμπ μου θύμισε αυτό, από την εποχή που η καριέρα της Κάιλι είχε πιάσει πάτο (αλλά οι κριτικοί έλεγαν καλά λόγια)


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2009)

Την έσωσε τότε τη συμπατριώτισσά του ο King Ink. 
Για μένα, πάντως, η Kylie ξεχώριζε σαν φωτογραφικό αρνητικό της μύγας μέσα στο γάλα (απ' όλες τις απόψεις) σ' εκείνη τη βραχύβια, ευτυχώς, συνεργασία του Νίκου Σπηλιά μαζί της. 
Από τον ίδιο δίσκο (Murder Ballads, 1996), ένα κλιπάκι του Death Is Not The End του Bob Dylan, όπου επισημαίνω τον Shane McGowan των Pogues και βέβαια τον σοβαρεμένο (αλλά πάντα βαρεμένο) χαρισματικό Blixa Bargeld:
Αφιερωμένο σε όλους (και όλες, φυσικά) όσους είχαν χαμηλό σκορ σ' εκείνο το νήμα.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am1kJM823Vk


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2009)

Ορίστε και η κλασική ιρλανδική μελωδία του Dirty Old Town (το κλεινό μας άστυ) με τον κακάσχημο αλλά ταλαντούχο Shane McGowan και τους Pogues (απ' όπου πέρασε ένα φεγγάρι και ο Joe Strummer):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVUZuVZWHkk


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2009)

Κι άλλο ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου των Pogues, ιδανικό για απογευματινά daquiri...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6SreNgKpac


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 28, 2009)

Η φωνή του Θεού, live:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O347gpyVbp0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ4K87xRQIQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDJKU6RSav8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs6Ct6B7_G8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fn3JBerTXNM


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 28, 2009)

Σύγχρονο λόγω οικονομικής κρίσης... μέχρι και τη γρίπη πιάνει :)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLWoiC-3b60


My bills are all due and the baby needs shoes and I'm busted
Cotton is down to a quarter a pound, but I'm busted
I got a cow that went dry and a hen that won't lay
A big stack of bills that gets bigger each day
The county's gonna haul my belongings away cause I'm busted.

I went to my brother to ask for a loan cause I was busted
I hate to beg like a dog without his bone, but I'm busted
My brother said there ain't a thing I can do,
My wife and my kids are all down with the flu,
And I was just thinking about calling on you and I'm busted.

Well, I am no thief, but a man can go wrong when he's busted
The food that we canned last summer is gone and I'm busted
The fields are all bare and the cotton won't grow,
Me and my family got to pack up and go,
But I'll make a living, just where I don't know cause I'm busted.

I'm broke, no bread, I mean like nothing, forget it, over


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2009)

daeman said:


> Κι άλλο ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου των Pogues, ιδανικό για απογευματινά daquiri...



Αντί όμως για καλοκαίρι στο Σιάμ, εδώ έχουμε καλοκαίρι βροχερό στο Σόχο

Να θυμήσω επίσης στον Δαεμαν ότι η Κάιλι Μινογκ έιναι Αυστραλεζα, γι'αυτό κι οι συνεργασίες με συμπατριώτες της. Δεν θυμάσαι αυτά τα ενοχλητικά ντουέτα με τον Τζέισον Ντόνοβαν, τέλη δεκαετίας του '80, που είχαν αμφότεροι ακόμα την αυστραλεζικη προφορά; Θα μου πεις γιατί να τα θυμάσαι, αφού αυτά είναι να τα παίζεις για να βασανίζεις κρατουμενους να τα μαρτυρήσουν όλα.

Όσο για τα δόντια του Shane, αγγλική οδοντιατρική ειναι αυτή, δεν έιναι παίξε γέλασε.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 28, 2009)

@ Ramona E.
... χρόνια πολλά!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9aRS7KygXo


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2009)

SBE said:


> [...] Να θυμήσω επίσης στον Δαεμαν ότι η Κάιλι Μινογκ έιναι Αυστραλεζα, γι'αυτό κι οι συνεργασίες με συμπατριώτες της.





daeman said:


> Την έσωσε τότε _*τη συμπατριώτισσά του*_ ο King Ink.


Ευτυχώς, η μνήμη μου λειτουργεί ακόμα μια χαρά, για κείνη την περίοδο, τουλάχιστον...:)


SBE said:


> Δεν θυμάσαι αυτά τα ενοχλητικά ντουέτα με τον Τζέισον Ντόνοβαν, τέλη δεκαετίας του '80, που είχαν αμφότεροι ακόμα την αυστραλεζικη προφορά; Θα μου πεις γιατί να τα θυμάσαι, αφού αυτά είναι να τα παίζεις για να βασανίζεις κρατουμενους να τα μαρτυρήσουν όλα.


Ευτυχώς, η επιλεκτικότητα της μνήμης μου λειτουργεί ακόμα μια χαρά, για κείνη την περίοδο, τουλάχιστον...;)


SBE said:


> Όσο για τα δόντια του Shane, αγγλική οδοντιατρική ειναι αυτή, δεν έιναι παίξε γέλασε.


Δυστυχώς για τον Shane McGowan, η προτροπή "γέλασε" δεν ήταν καθόλου ευχάριστη, όπως λέει η επί πολλά χρόνια μνηστή του Victoria Mary Clarke:
According to Clarke, _[...] __"Shane, essentially a shy person, hated seeing his picture on magazine covers and on billboards because he thought he was ugly. He loathed interviews and despised schmoozing. To cope with his social anxiety, he began drinking more and more"_.

Αλλά, όπως γράφει πάλι εδώ:
MacGowan has, throughout life, suffered from dental problems:
_"Now he is 50, the singer said he at last planned to address the ever-present problem of his trademark teeth—or lack of them. With a mouthful of bloody stumps and only the odd tooth here and there, MacGowan said 2008 would be the year he sorted his mouth out. 'I'm going to get my teeth done,' he said. 'Emergency dentures to stop my face falling apart. I might get some dentures in and leave it at that, or I might get them done gradually'."_[8] 
The American record company of the Pogues released a record with a cover bearing a picture of MacGowan with teeth airbrushed in, allegedly so as not to deter American buyers. [9]  αμερικανιές! :-(
In May 2009 photographs were released featuring MacGowan on his holiday in Spain with his teeth fixed after extensive dental surgery. 

Άλλο ένα, το πιο γνωστό κομμάτι των Pogues, από το τηλεοπτικό The Ghosts of Oxford Street σε σκηνοθεσία ενός άλλου γνωστού από εκείνο το σινάφι, του Malcolm McLaren:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsirA_RhMH8


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2009)

Πράγματι. Αν δεν είναι κι αυτή η φωτογραφία με αερογράφο, ξεχάστε τον Μακγκάουαν που ξέρατε.







Η φωτογραφία από εδώ.


----------



## crystal (Jul 28, 2009)

Αφήστε το να παίξει, κλείστε τα μάτια και φαντασιωθείτε ότι είστε σε μπιτς μπαρ. Πιάνει!

When she came along


----------



## Zazula (Jul 28, 2009)

Είπε κανείς «μπιτς μπαρ»; 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwpbCTCmwCg


----------



## crystal (Jul 28, 2009)

Πφφφ... Εγώ προβάλλω τη ζεν πλευρά της υπόθεσης, κυρ Ζαζ, όχι το σημείο που έχουν αρχίσει να σκάνε τα πρώτα σφηνάκια!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 28, 2009)

crystal said:


> Πφφφ... Εγώ προβάλλω τη ζεν πλευρά της υπόθεσης, κυρ Ζαζ, όχι το σημείο που έχουν αρχίσει να σκάνε τα πρώτα σφηνάκια!


Καθείς με τις προτιμήσεις του.  Παρεμπ, μπιτς μπαρ χωρίς σφηνάκια; Ζεν θέλω!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 28, 2009)

Κι επειδή αποπάνω έβαλα το Sexy Cherry, ακολουθεί ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ το *Sexy Thing* (David Deejay feat. Dony) — επειδή υπάρχει και ο υπερυπερθετικός βαθμός τού sexy, αλλά ελάχιστοι οι τυχεροί στους οποίους αποκαλύπτεται. ;) Ε, ως ελάχιστη ένδειξη εκτίμησης στο εν λόγω mind-blowing sexy, λοιπόν, με πολλές φιλούμπες: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pywITPVg7A0


----------



## Palavra (Jul 28, 2009)

Θα σταματήσετε με τα μπιτς μπαρ και τα σφηνάκια; Προσπαθώ να δουλέψω!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 28, 2009)

Και μια και θυμηθήκατε τον Malcom McLaren, θυμήθηκα κι εγώ κάτι από τα 80s:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUwwg6KX07s


----------



## crystal (Jul 28, 2009)

> Θα σταματήσετε με τα μπιτς μπαρ και τα σφηνάκια; Προσπαθώ να δουλέψω!



Καλύτερα τώρα; :angel face:

Locomondo - Δουλειά


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ευτυχώς, η μνήμη μου λειτουργεί ακόμα μια χαρά, για κείνη την περίοδο, τουλάχιστον...:)



Δυστυχώς όμως εγώ χρειάζομαι γυαλιά, γιατί το μου το διάβασα σου και δημιουργήθηκε η παρανόηση.



daeman said:


> Ευτυχώς, η επιλεκτικότητα της μνήμης μου λειτουργεί ακόμα μια χαρά, για κείνη την περίοδο, τουλάχιστον...;)


Τυχερέ, εγώ πως να ξεχάσω που είχα μέχρι πέρσι γείτονα τoν Τζέισον Ντόνοβαν; Δεν είμαστε γκλαμουρογειτονιά, αλλά ε, κάπου πρέπει να μείνει κι αυτός ο άνθρωπος...
Και μια που τον αναφέραμε, στέλνω ΑΛΛΗ εκτέλεση  (όχι πως η δική του είναι άσχημη, αλλά είπαμε, επιλεκτική μνήμη) τού

Sealed with a Kiss


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2009)

Χθες έφυγε ένα πολύ καλό παιδί... 

Michael Nyman - The Heart Asks Pleasure First




 
Yann Tiersen - Comptine d'un autre été: L'après-midi


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 29, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Χθες έφυγε ένα πολύ καλό παιδί...



Ποιος;;; Όλα τα θανατερά πρώτα από τον Ζάζουλα τα μαθαίνω (βλ. Michael Jackson).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ποιος;;; Όλα τα θανατερά πρώτα από τον Ζάζουλα τα μαθαίνω (βλ. Michael Jackson).


Δεν τον ξέρατε σ' αυτό το φόρουμ. Φίλος.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 29, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δεν τον ξέρατε σ' αυτό το φόρουμ. Φίλος.



A, συγγνώμη, νόμιζα ότι αφορούσε κάποιον επώνυμο...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2009)

Στους χαμένους φίλους... 
με τους στίχους που ενέπνευσε ένας άλλος αδικοχαμένος φίλος, ο Γιώργης. 
6 χρόνια πάνε σήμερα που αγναντεύει τον Κάστελλα, στης γοργόνας την αγκάλη.

Του Κάστελλα η ανατολή
του Τράχηλα το δείλι
κι ένα κομμάτι θάλασσα
είν' οι δικοί μου φίλοι


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

Είπα να στείλω κάτι εύθυμο να μας φτιάξει τη διάθεση, αλλά δε μου προέκυψε κι επειδή χτες άκουσα πάλι τυχαία αυτό, το στέλνω


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 29, 2009)

Γιατρός: Μμμ, έχετε μια σπάνια και σοβαρή αρρώστια, οπότε καλό είναι να κάνετε αμμόλουτρα.
Ασθενής: Και θα βοηθήσουν;
Γιατρός: Με τα αμμόλουτρα θα συνηθίσετε την ιδέα του χώματος.


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2009)

ΟΚ, για γέφυρα, ορίστε:




Και σε όποιον η θάλασσα δεν φτιάχνει τη διάθεση, καλό θα ήταν... να το κοιτάξει! ;)


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2009)

Από εκεί, θυμήθηκα το Lip Service (από το 3':42'' και μετά), από την εποχή που ο Κοστέλο δεν είχε καταλαγιάσει τόοοσο πολύ:


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2009)

Κορίτσια, μετά από το παρακάτω, δεν πιστεύω να πίνετε οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από 




Από το ιντζιάρ :
Τώρα η απάντηση στο ερώτημα: «κόκκινο ή λευκό;» γίνεται πιο εύκολη...
*Φλωρεντία*
Ιταλοί ερευνητές διαπίστωσαν ότι το επίπεδο της σεξουαλικής επιθυμίας είναι μεγαλύτερο στις γυναίκες εκείνες που πίνουν κάθε μέρα μέτριες ποσότητες κόκκινου κρασιού σε σχέση με όσες προτιμούν άλλα αλκοολούχα ποτά ή δεν πίνουν καθόλου αλκοόλ.
Η έρευνα, η πρώτη του είδους της διεθνώς, που μελέτησε τη συσχέτιση της κατανάλωσης κόκκινου κρασιού με τις γυναικείες σεξουαλικές ορμές, πραγματοποιήθηκε από γιατρούς του πανεπιστημίου της Φλωρεντίας. Στην έρευνα, που δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό σεξουαλικής ιατρικής Journal of Sexual Medicine, έλαβαν μέρος 800 γυναίκες ηλικίας 18 - 50 ετών.
Οι γυναίκες χωρίστηκαν σε τρεις ομάδες: η πρώτη περιλάμβανε όσες έπιναν ένα έως δύο ποτήρια κόκκινο κρασί τη μέρα, η δεύτερη όσες έπιναν λιγότερο από ένα ποτήρι ημερησίως είτε κρασιού είτε οποιουδήποτε άλλου αλκοολούχου ποτού, και η τρίτη ομάδα όσες περιορίζονταν στο...τσάι. 
Οι γυναίκες με ημερήσια κατανάλωση πάνω από δύο ποτήρια κρασιού εξαιρέθηκαν από την έρευνα για να αποφευχθούν οι πιθανές παρενέργειες της μέθης.
Οι εθελόντριες συμπλήρωσαν αναλυτικά ερωτηματολόγια για τη σεξουαλική ζωή τους. Όπως διαπιστώθηκε, οι γυναίκες της πρώτης κατηγορίας πέτυχαν «σκορ» 27,3 μονάδων, της δεύτερης 25,9 μονάδες και της τρίτης 24,4 μονάδες. Συμπέρασμα: Το κόκκινο κρασί «ανεβάζει» τη σεξουαλική διάθεση μιας γυναίκας. 
Ο ακριβής μηχανισμός που το κόκκινο κρασί κάνει το «θαύμα» του είναι ακόμα άγνωστος. Σύμφωνα με τους ιταλούς επιστήμονες, μια πιθανή ερμηνεία είναι ότι το κόκκινο κρασί περιέχει αντιοξειδωτικές χημικές ουσίες που διευρύνουν τα αιμοφόρα αγγγεία και συνεπώς αυξάνουν τη ροή του αίματος σε περιοχές-κλειδιά του σώματος, βελτιώνοντας έτσι τη σεξουαλική λειτουργία. 
Οι ερευνητές μάλιστα δήλωσαν ξαφνιασμένοι από το γεγονός ότι οι γυναίκες της πρώτης κατηγορίας (που έπιναν ένα-δύο ποτηράκια κρασί τη μέρα) ήσαν κατά μέσο όρο μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας από τις γυναίκες των άλλων δύο ομάδων. Αν και υποτίθεται ότι η σεξουαλική διάθεση υποχωρεί με το πέρασμα των χρόνων, πιθανότατα το κρασί αντισταθμίζει την επίδραση της ηλικίας.
_*Newsroom ΔΟΛ*, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ_


----------



## Palavra (Jul 29, 2009)

Και μιας και από χθες σκέφτομαι μπιτς μπαρ χάρη σε σας τους δύο, ας βάλω κι αυτό...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ιταλοί ερευνητές διαπίστωσαν ότι το επίπεδο της σεξουαλικής επιθυμίας είναι μεγαλύτερο στις γυναίκες εκείνες που πίνουν κάθε μέρα μέτριες ποσότητες κόκκινου κρασιού σε σχέση με όσες προτιμούν άλλα αλκοολούχα ποτά ή δεν πίνουν καθόλου αλκοόλ.


Ε, καλά, δεν χρειαζόταν έρευνα. Ξέραμε να τους το πούμε κι εμείς :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ε, καλά, δεν χρειαζόταν έρευνα. Ξέραμε να τους το πούμε κι εμείς :)


 
Μην κρίνετε εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια, αγαπητή μου! 
Εδώ είχαμε δείγμα στατιστικό, ηλικιακή κατανομή, ερευνητική μεθοδολογία και χικ! μπόλικο χικ! κρασί! 

Αυτό που με κάνει και απορώ, πάντως, είναι η σημασία της λέξης σκορ και ο τρόπος "διαπίστωσής" του  στην εξής παράγραφο: 
Όπως διαπιστώθηκε, οι γυναίκες της πρώτης κατηγορίας πέτυχαν «σκορ» 27,3 μονάδων, της δεύτερης 25,9 μονάδες και της τρίτης 24,4 μονάδες. Συμπέρασμα: Το κόκκινο κρασί «ανεβάζει» τη σεξουαλική διάθεση μιας γυναίκας. 

Α, ναι, και το πρώτο σκορ με γενική ενώ τα άλλα δύο με αιτιατική. Πάει για το ιντζιαρόνημα;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 29, 2009)

Είχε τον τίτλο What love tells me και είναι από τις πιο ωραίες μουσικές στιγμές του ρομαντισμού:


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

επίσης


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

Σίβυλλα 




​


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2009)

Ο Γκόρμπι τραγουδά για τη Ραΐσα





Ex-Soviet President Mikhail Gorbachev and the Russian rock star Andrei Makarevich have recorded a charity album dedicated to Gorbachev’s late wife, Raisa. The CD “Songs for Raisa” came out in one copy and was auctioned off at a charity dinner in London. Igor Siletsky reports.

The CD includes seven of Raisa Gorbacheva’s favorite romantic songs in the rendition by Mikhail Gorbachev himself with Andrei Makarevich playing the background music. The album’s recording was timed for the 10th anniversary of Raisa Gorbacheva’s death from leukemia on September 20th 1999.

The charity dinner was held by the Raisa Gorbacheva Foundation jointly with the Marie Curie Foundation. Among more than 350 guests were London Mayor Boris Johnson, Sara Brown, the wife of British Prime Minister Gordon Brown, the Russian Ambassador to Britain Yuri Fedotov and a string of other dignitaries, including the Rothemeyer spouses who own Daily Mail, the writer Joan Rowling, actress Vanessa Redgrave and politicians, cultural figures, business representatives and foreign ambassadors.

The performance triggered a standing ovation and storms of applause. The CD was bought for 165 000 dollars by a British philanthropist whose name is not disclosed. All in all, the auction, which was held in London for the fourth time, raised a total of 1.7 million pounds for the Raisa Gorbacheva Foundation to buy special equipment and medicine for hospitals in Moscow and St.Petersburg that treat children with leukemia. 

http://www.ruvr.ru/main.php?lng=eng&q=46889&cid=59&p=18.06.2009

Άλλο ένα: Dark Night


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

need some cheerin' up? try some Ska riddim


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

this one is for the bouncers


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

a message to all rudies out there


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

enjoy yourself, it's later than you think, 
enjoy yourself, while you're still in the pink, 
the years go by as quickly as you wink...


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

night boat to Cairo


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

well, enough of this madness!​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 31, 2009)

Μετά την τρέλα...


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2009)

Μια καλή μεξικάνικη μπάντα, οι Cafe Tacuba, που πήραν το όνομά τους από ένα από τα πιο συμπαθητικά σε περιβάλλον και εξαιρετικά στις γεύσεις καφέ/εστιατόρια στην πόλη του Μεξικού, στο La Muerte Chiquita.
Σε δύο εκτελέσεις για κάθε gusto:




Dame la muerte chiquita
dame la muerte pequeña
y así tal vez en tus brazos
alcanzaré gracia plena
su esencia de alta marea
sus besos de tamarindo
sus pestañas dos palmeras a cuyo vaivén me rindo
dicen que usted trae las sombras
y por dentro está toda herida
Dame la muerte chiquita
antes del último sueño
una cosa a Dios yo pido
un segundo ser su dueño
la venganza es cosa dulce
y este machete que tengo
es por si alguien le hizo daño
que yo por usted me muero
es por si alguien le hizo daño
que yo por usted...
Dicen que usted trae las sombras
y por dentro está toda herida
por una noche en su lecho
soy capaz de dar la vida


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 31, 2009)

Λοιπόν δεν έχω ιδέα από ισπανικά αλλά όπως είδα το la muerte chiquita σκέφτηκα "πώς θα το μετέφραζε αυτό ένας συνάδελφος που θα βαριόταν να ανοίξει λεξικό;" και κατέληξα στο "η πεθαμένη μπανάνα" :-D.


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2009)

Κι άλλο ένα από τους ίδιους


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 1, 2009)

Ένα γιουτιουμπάκι, χίλιες εικόνες (αν και η συγκεκριμένη μάλλον φτάνει και περισσεύει)...


----------



## efi (Aug 2, 2009)

Αυτό δεν είναι γιουτιουμπάκι. Είναι αναψυκτικό:


----------



## Costas (Aug 2, 2009)

*Το σκάκι*

Αφιερωμένο στον Εφταπλάσιο:






Μουσική Δημ. Παπαδημητρίου, Στίχοι Μαν. Αναγνωστάκη

Μονάχα ετούτον τον τρελό μου θα κρατήσω.
Που ξέρει μόνο σ' ένα χρώμα να πηγαίνει
Δρασκελώντας τη μιαν άκρη ως την άλλη
Γελώντας μπρός στις τόσες πανοπλίες σου
Μπαίνοντας μέσα στις γραμμές σου ξαφνικά
Αναστατώνοντας τις στέρεες παρατάξεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα :) :) :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 4, 2009)

Μια και τό 'φερε η κουβέντα. Η χορογραφία είναι του Μωρίς Μπεζάρ:


"The painter Nicholas Roerich shared his idea with Stravinsky in 1910, his fleeting vision of a pagan ritual in which a young girl dances herself to death. Stravinsky's earliest conception of The Rite of Spring was in the spring of 1910, in the form of a dream: "... the wise elders are seated in a circle and are observing the dance before death of the girl whom they are offering as a sacrifice to the god of Spring in order to gain his benevolence," said Stravinsky. [...] After undergoing revisions almost up until the very day of its first performance, it was premiered on May 29, 1913 at the Théâtre des Champs-Élysées in Paris and was conducted by Pierre Monteux. Stravinsky would later write that a better translation to English would have been "The Coronation of Spring".

The Ballets Russes staged the first performance. The intensely rhythmic score and primitive scenario—a setting of scenes from pagan Russia—shocked audiences more accustomed to the demure conventions of classical ballet. Vaslav Nijinsky's choreography was a radical departure from classical ballet. [...]

The complex music and violent dance steps depicting fertility rites first drew catcalls and whistles from the crowd. At the start with the opening bassoon solo, the audience began to boo loudly due to the slight discord in the background notes behind the bassoon's opening melody. There were loud arguments in the audience between supporters and opponents of the work. These were soon followed by shouts and fistfights in the aisles. The unrest in the audience eventually degenerated into a riot. The Paris police arrived by intermission, but they restored only limited order. Chaos reigned for the remainder of the performance, and Stravinsky himself was so upset on account of its reception that he fled the theater in mid-scene, reportedly crying.[5] Fellow composer Camille Saint-Saëns famously stormed out of the première (though Stravinsky later said "I do not know who invented the story that he was present at, but soon walked out of, the premiere."[6]) allegedly infuriated over the misuse of the bassoon in the ballet's opening bars.

Stravinsky ran backstage, where Diaghilev was turning the lights on and off in an attempt to try to calm the audience. Nijinsky stood on a chair, leaned out (far enough that Stravinsky had to grab his coat-tail), and shouted counts to the dancers, who were unable to hear the orchestra (this was challenging because Russian numbers are polysyllabic above ten, such as seventeen: semnadsat vs. eighteen: vosemnadsat).[7]

Although Nijinsky and Stravinsky were despondent, Diaghilev (a Russian art critic as well as the ballet's impresario) commented that the scandal was "just what I wanted".


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2009)

Good job!



Ambrose said:


> Stravinsky would later write that a better translation to English would have been "The Coronation of Spring".



Πριν εκραγεί ο Count Baltar: Θεωρείται λάθος η μετάφραση τού «Sacre du Printemps» ως «Η στέψη της άνοιξης». Κάθε καλός Έλληνας μεταφράζει από τα αγγλικά σε «Ιεροτελεστία της άνοιξης». Όχι, δεν σκοπεύουμε να ζητήσουμε αλλαγή και να μεταφράζουμε τον πρωτότυπο γαλλικό τίτλο.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 5, 2009)

Για όσους έχουν ξεμείνει στην Αθήνα τον Αύγουστο, υπομονή... πάρτε κάτι να δροσιστείτε:


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2009)

Πιάσανε στο σαραντακέικο κουβέντα για το «Λιλή Μαρλέν» και, καθώς ψαχούλευα στο YouTube για περίεργες διασκευές του τραγουδιού, έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό το αξιοπερίεργο (rarity). Η Νάνα Μούσχουρη χωρίς τα γυαλιά της να τραγουδά Λιλή Μαρλέν με τη Νίνα Χάγκεν στα πιο όμορφά της. Η εκτέλεση δεν πρέπει να έμεινε στην ιστορία, ούτε και η κοινή εμφάνιση.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Ambrose (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Costas (Aug 21, 2009)

*Tim Buckley - Live At The Folklore Center, NYC -- March 6, 1967*

Δεν είναι βίντεο αλλά μόνο μουσική -- από το npr.org--, όλο το άλμπουμ, σκέτη φωνή-κιθάρα. Θεσπέσιος.


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2009)

*Ο Ξενομπάτης*
I'm back home, North, 
but still my soul 
is




 




 




 
Nοrth was somewhere years ago and cold:
ice locked the people's hearts and made them old.
South was birth to pleasant lands, but dry:
I walked the waters' depths and played my mind.
East was dawn, coming alive in the golden sun:
the winds came gently, several
heads became one
in the summertime, though august people sneered...
we were at peace, and we cheered
We walked along, sometimes hand in hand,
between the thin lines marking sea and sand;
smiling very peacefully,
we began to notice that we could be free,
and we moved together to the West.
West is where all days shall someday end;
where the colours turn from grey to gold,
and you can be with the friends.
And light flakes the golden clouds above:
West is Mike and Susie,
West is where I love.
There we shall spend the final days of our lives...
tell the same old stories: well, at least we tried.
So into the West, smiles on our faces, we'll go;
oh! yes, and our apologies to those
who'll never really know the Way....
We're refugees, walking away from the life we've known and loved...
nothing to do nor say, nowhere to stay; now we are alone.
We're refugees, carrying all we own in brown bags, tied up with string...
nothing to think, it doesn't mean a thing, but we'll be happy on our own.
West is Mike and Susie;
West is Mike and Susie;
West is where I love,
West is refugees' home.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2009)

Να ευχαριστήσω τον επανακάμψαντα κύριο αποπάνω για τους Βαν Ντερ Γκρααφ. Και τον κύριο Κουίνιον για την ορχήστρα με τα γιουκαλίλια. Αν πάτε στο YouTube, θα βρείτε αρκετά βιντεάκια τους.

The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain performed at the Albert Hall in London at a late evening concert last Tuesday as part of the BBC Proms season (you should hear them play Beethoven). The orchestra's founder, George Hinchliffe, used the splendid UKULELEATOR for one of the many amateur players of the instrument who joined them for the concert. A nonce word, but fun:
A feisty young lady named Baytor,
At about ten pm, not much later,
Had a bit of a ball,
With her uke at the Hall,
As an invited ukuleleator.​(από το εβδομαδιαίο του Michael Quinion)


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2009)

Costas said:


> Δεν είναι βίντεο αλλά μόνο μουσική -- από το npr.org--, όλο το άλμπουμ, σκέτη φωνή-κιθάρα. Θεσπέσιος.


 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Κώστα! :)
Όλο το βράδυ απόψε, σαν μαγεμένος, λες και τον πρωτακούω πάλι.


----------



## somnambulist (Aug 23, 2009)

Για να χαμογελάσει λίγο το χειλάκι μας. How you made Athens rock, boys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQwKZ0TcfUY


----------



## crystal (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2009)

*I need a miracle!*

Αυτό που ακολουθεί είναι αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους αυτούς που τρέχουν να προλάβουν μια πιεστική προθεσμία και ο χρόνος είναι εναντίον τους: Μηχανικούς (πόσο πολύ νιώθω τα παιδιά που σκίζονται βραδιάτικα να βγάλουν από βλάβες τα πυροσβεστικά...), project managers (που όλοι γύρω τους στοιχηματίζουν ότι το project τους, μαζί μ' αυτούς, θα πάει κατά διαόλου), μεταφραστές, παιδιά που γράφουν εξετάσεις κι όλους τους ομοιοπαθείς αναξιοπαθούντες. Κουράγιο, κι άλλωστε τα τρία λεπτά που θα φάει απ' τον χρόνο σας το βιντεάκι, σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν τη διαφορά που θα σας καταστρέψει — και σαν μπόνους θα σας μείνει το ρεφρέν: «I need a miracle, I need a miracle...» 





 
Κι η ορίτζιναλ έκδοση (η πάνω είναι η του 2008, πιο κλαμπάδικη και παιχνιδιάρικη), για όσους αρέσκονται να βλέπουν κοπελίτσες να παίζουν σε γηπεδάκι 5Χ5:


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2009)

για τους φλεγόμενους, στο 1:30
Ooh, see the fire is sweeping
Our very street today
Burns like a red coal carpet
Mad bull lost its way​


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2009)

Μπράβο, ρε συ daeman, είναι απ' τα πολυαγαπημένα τής καλής μου! :)

Αλλά εγώ λέω πάντως να συνεχίσω το σωτηριολογικό μήνυμά μου: Morandi feat. Helena - *Save Me*.


----------



## somnambulist (Aug 25, 2009)

Corps sans organes


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2009)

Άλλος ένας ρόκερ, υποτιμημένος γιατί ήταν αυθεντικός κι έκανε μόνο αυτό που αγαπούσε, μας άφησε χρόνους. 
Ο Willy a.k.a. Mink DeVille.












He was a star in Europe but unheralded in his native United States. Wrote critic Thom Juric, "In Europe, however, DeVille was, and will rightfully remain, a legend for his massive talent as a songwriter, as a vocal stylist (his growls and croon are instantly recognizable and his phrasing is unlike anyone else’s in the history of rock), as a street poet who was equal parts Dion DiMucci and Jacques Brel, and as an entertainer who could captivate an audience from beginning to end. His catalog is more diverse than virtually any other modern performer. The genre span of the songs he’s written is staggering. From early rock and rhythm and blues styles, to Delta-styled blues, from Cajun music to New Orleans second line, from Latin-tinged folk to punky salseros, to elegant orchestral ballads—few people could write a love song like DeVille. He was the embodiment of rock and roll’s romance, its theater, its style, its drama, camp, and danger."[5]
Ειρωνεία: γλίτωσε από τον εικοσαετή εθισμό του στην ηρωίνη και πήγε τελικά από καρκίνο στο πάγκρεας...​


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2009)

Μια ανατολίτικη διάθεση με κυρίεψε απόψε (φταίνε και τα Λιβανέζικα σιροπιαστά που μου έφεραν από τη Βηρυττό) και να σου ένας κοσμοπολίτης Τούρκος, ο Mercan Dede


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2009)

Lightning Head vs Kocani Orkestar 




άφωνος ​


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 30, 2009)

Lila Downs & Mercedes Sosa - Tierra de Luz


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2009)

Αφού ευχαριστήσω για το αποπάνω ποίημα...

Το παρακάτω είναι αφιερωμένο σ' έναν Αλέξανδρο που ανακάλυψα ότι δεν το γνωρίζει — δικαιολογημένα, αφού γεννήθηκε εφτά χρόνια αφότου έγινε επιτυχία το τραγούδι. Η μοναδική διεθνής επιτυχία των Βερολινέζων City, το Am Fenster (Στο παραθύρι), εδώ σε ειδική εκτέλεση επτά λεπτών, με τους γερμανικούς στίχους (δεν μεταφέρω εδώ τη μετάφραση, γιατί και μεταφρασμένους δεν τους καταλαβαίνω τους στίχους της Hildegard Maria Rauchfuß).

The band's greatest commercial success, however, was the atypical folk rock-influenced "Am Fenster" (At the Window), which arose from a jam session in the studio when Gogow began to play on his violin. It eventually coalesced into a three-part, 17-minute piece (as well as a four-minute version for radio play). An immediate hit in East Germany, it also became successful in West Germany and was an enormous success in countries such as Greece. Following the song's success, City sold half a million copies.


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ, Αμβρόσιε! 
Μάς έστειλες κι έχω μια αδυναμία στη Lila Downs...:)

Αλλάζω κλίμα, με αφορμή εκείνο το νήμα, με το _Mannish Boy_, σε απόσπασμα από τα καλύτερα μουσικά ντοκιμαντέρ που γυρίστηκαν ποτέ, το _Last Waltz _του Μάρτιν Σκορτσέζε, σ' ένα τζαμ των Band με τον Muddy Waters και τον Paul Butterfield στη φυσαρμόνικα. Thrilled!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2009)

nickel said:


> ...δεν μεταφέρω εδώ τη μετάφραση, γιατί και μεταφρασμένους δεν τους καταλαβαίνω τους στίχους της Hildegard Maria Rauchfuß...


...που, όπως λέει και στην παραπομπή, ήταν από το 1967 μέχρι το 1976 «ανεπίσημη συνεργάτρια» του Υπουργείου Κρατικής ασφάλειας (*Sta*ats*si*chherheit) της ΛΔΓ...
Αλλά πολύ μεγάλη συζήτηση είναι αυτή...


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 1, 2009)

Digging up old treasures to ride on flows of unnamable desire


----------



## Zazula (Sep 1, 2009)

Άντε, παίδες, καινούργια μέρα αρχίζει, οπότε: It's the first day of the rest of your life — don't f*** it up (από τον Timo Maas με τον Brian Molko των Placebo). Πρώτα η uncensored έκδοση:




Και μετά η clean έκδοση:




Και σε βιντεάκι με τις Bratz:


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

on a ball and chain


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

chain, part 2​


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

back on the chain gang


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dn2VH8e9TY&NR=1


 
Ευχαριστώ, tsioutsiou, για το σημερινό soundtrack, παίζει ήδη το βινύλιο!:)

Και για πρωινό, προτείνω φρέσκα φρούτα!​


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

Όχι τέτοια φρούτα, αυτά είναι επικίνδυνα!




 
Ξέρω, δεν είναι μουσικό, αλλά υπάρχει καλύτερη μουσική από το πρωινό γέλιο;​


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

Σίγουρα δεν είναι από τα καλύτερα, αλλά με αφορμή εκείνο, ας ακούσουμε και πώς είναι το σουηδικό χιπ-χοπ των T-Röd:


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 3, 2009)

Το είναι της αίσθησης


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 4, 2009)

...And I can't help but wonder now Willie McBride
Do all those who lie here know why they died?
Did you really believe them when they told you the cause?
Did you really believe them that this war would end war?
But the suffering, the sorrow, the glory, the shame -
The killing, the dying - it was all done in vain.
For Willie McBride, it's all happened again
And again, and again, and again, and again...


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2009)

Και η γερμανική διασκευή τού αποπάνω, επειδή "at the end of the rifle we are the same" και για όσους θεωρούν τα γερμανικά σκληρή, κακόηχη γλώσσα (και ευχαριστώ, tsioutsiou):




Weit in der champagne im mittsommergrün
Dort wo zwischen grabkreuzen mohnblumen blüh'n,
Da flüstern die gräser und wiegen sich leicht
Im wind, der sanft über das gräberfeld streicht.
Auf deinem kreuz finde ich toter soldat,
Deinen namen nicht, nur ziffern und jemand hat
Die zahl neunzehnhundertundsechzehn gemalt,
Und du warst nicht einmal neunzehn jahre alt.

Ja, auch dich haben sie schon genauso belogen
So wie sie es mit uns heute immer noch tun,
Und du hast ihnen alles gegeben:
Deine kraft, deine jugend, dein leben.

Hat du, toter soldat, mal ein mädchen geliebt?
Sicher nicht, denn nur dort, wo es frieden gibt,
Können zärtlichkeit und vertrauen gedei'n,
Warst soldat, um zu sterben, nicht um jung zu sein.
Vielleicht dachtest du dir, ich falle schon bald,
Nehme mir mein vergnügen, wie es kommt, mit gewalt.
Dazu warst du entschlossen, hast dich aber dann
Vor dir selber geschämt und es doch nie getan.

Soldat, gingst du gläubig und gern in des tod?
Oder hast zu verzweifelt, verbittert, verroht,
Deinen wirklichen feind nicht erkannt bis zum schluß?
Ich hoffe, es traf dich ein sauberer schuß?
Oder hat ein geschoß dir die glieder zerfetzt,
Hast du nach deiner mutter geschrien bis zuletzt,
Bist du auf deinen beinstümpfen weitergerannt,
Und dein grab, birgt es mehr als ein bein, eine hand?

Es blieb nur das kreuz als die einzige spur
Von deinem leben, doch hör' meinen schwur,
Für den frieden zu kämpfen und wachsam zu sein:
Fällt die menschheit noch einmal auf lügen herein,
Dann kann es gescheh'n, daß bald niemand mehr lebt,
Niemand, der die milliarden von toten begräbt.
Doch finden sich mehr und mehr menschen bereit,
Diesen krieg zu verhindern, es ist an der zeit.


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2009)

Από εκείνο το νήμα και τη συζήτηση για το _hey ho (_ή _heigh-ho),_ θυμήθηκα τους Ramones, τους forefathers του punk, με τον μακαρίτη τον Τζόι (που κάποτε είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω από κοντά, αλλά και την ατυχία να τον πετύχω σε μια κατάσταση που το μόνο που μπορούσε να αρθρώσει ήταν "Πιάσε μια μπίρα, φίλε!")


----------



## Costas (Sep 5, 2009)

*Ο Cui Jian στην πλατεία Tiananmen, 1989*

Από τον ιστότοπο Danwei. Μόνο μουσική (24 min), όχι εικόνα. Τραγουδάει μερικά από τα πιο κλασικά του τραγούδια.
Να προσθέσω κι ένα τρεϊλεράκι, που ανοίγει με το γνωστότερο τραγούδι του (κι ίσως το γνωστότερο διαχρονικά στο χώρο της ποπ-ροκ στην Κίνα), της δεκαετίας του '80.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 6, 2009)

@daeman, διάνα! Και έλεγα ποιο από τα δύο των Μ. να πρωτοβάλω. 

Ας μπει και κάτι πρώιμο μεταμοντέρνο... από τον μακαρίτη.


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

Το βίντεο είναι giatabaza, αλλά ακούστε τον εξαιρετικό ρυθμό τού Παναγιώτη (Τσίκο) και την ηπειρώτικη μελωδία σε electronica. Δυστυχώς, λείπει η πολυφωνική εισαγωγή. 
Από το δεύτερο CD των Παλίρροια:​



Και μια πληροφορία:
*Palyrria*
9/27/2009 8:00 PM at Earthdance Festival Athens 2009
Batis beach, P. Faliro, Athens, free entrance


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

Ωχ, tsioutsiou, μεγάλο κεφάλαιο άνοιξες (με τον θειό μου τον... Φραγκίσκο Ζαπατάκη , το όνομά του κατάλοιπο της ενετοκρατίας στην Κρήτη). 
Δεν θ' αρχίσω να ποστάρω δείγματα της εκκεντρικής μουσικής μεγαλοφυΐας Του, γιατί δεν θα 'χω τελειωμό. Ήταν και παραγωγικότατος... 
Προς το παρόν, μόνο αυτό εδώ, μια από τις λίγες διασκευές του σε συνθέσεις άλλων, συνειρμικά από το stake:


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

Το οποίο, βέβαια, μου θύμισε το πρωτότυπο, τούτο εδώ το νότιο. 
Απολίθωμα πια, αλλά ο Dickey Betts κεντάει στην κιθάρα, σ' ένα από τα καλύτερα live LP που κυκλοφόρησαν εκείνη την εποχή, και τότε κυκλοφορούσαν σωρηδόν. Κρίμα που δεν το βρήκα σε καλύτερη ποιότητα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2009)

Και για να κλείσει αυτό το trip down Memory Lane, το ευχάριστο _Jessica_ των ίδιων,
το δεύτερο κομμάτι που έμαθα να παίζω, αντιγράφοντάς το νότα-νότα, σκυμμένος ώρες ατελείωτες με τ' ακουστικά στ' αυτιά πάνω στην ηλεκτρική που έχω ακόμα -- πανομοιότυπη με τούτη την Gibson του Dickey Betts στο βίντεο, αλλά απομίμηση που είχε βγάλει η Ibanez, κι αυτή μεταχειρισμένη. Πού λεφτά για Gibson τότε;! -- για να μπω στο μάτι των άλλων επίδοξων Clapton της εποχής, που με είχαν πρήξει με τα σόλα του Sweet Home Alabama των αγροίκων, χοντροκομμένων Lynyrd Skynyrd. 
Το βίντεο δεν λέει τίποτα, βέβαια, αλλά το θεωρώ ακόμη πολύ όμορφο, χαρούμενο, "ανεβαστικό" κομμάτι, για ταξίδι με αυτοκίνητο κατά προτίμηση.


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2009)

Tom Waits - _On the_ _Nickel_​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJp8cRLmqb0&feature=fvw


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 9, 2009)

Με τα μινουέτα και τις σουίτες, θυμήθηκα μια πασσακάλια (σε μεταγραφή):


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 9, 2009)

Και μια εξαιρετική techno-electronica διασκευή ενός κλασσικού των 80s:


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 10, 2009)

Και το ολοκαινούργιο του Mikael Delta με την Billie Ray Martin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb2Cf38HCOc


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2009)

μη με συνερίζεστε, οι περιπλανήσεις μου στη Λεξιλογία μού θυμίζουν πάρα πολλά κομμάτια, όπως εκείνο το νήμα μού θύμισε αυτό εδώ:


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2009)

*προσοχή, spoiler!*

και από εκεί, θυμήθηκα αυτήν εδώ την εκτέλεση του Ζορμπά από τους John Murphy & David Hughes, από το Lock, Stock & Two Smoking Barrels:




όπου, όπως διαβάζω στα trivia του IMDb: The word "fuck" is used 125 times. Με διάρκεια 107 λεπτά, πάνω από μία φορά το λεπτό.


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2009)

801 posts
801 Live


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2009)

Από εκεί, εδώ​


----------



## Zazula (Sep 15, 2009)

In memoriam:


----------



## stathis (Sep 15, 2009)

Στους αντίποδες του προηγούμενου ποστ:

Πριν από λίγες μέρες πέθανε και ο Jim Carroll. Ποιητής, πανκ μουσικός, εξέχον μέλος του νεοϋορκέζικου underground τη δεκαετία του '70 και φέρελπις μπασκετμπολίστας (πριν καεί από την ηρωίνη), ίσως τον θυμάστε από την ταινία Basketball Diaries. Ακολουθεί το πιο γνωστό τραγούδι του, ιδιαίτερα ταιριαστό για την περίσταση...


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2009)

Έφυγε άλλο ένα λουλούδι, η Mary Travers των Peter, Paul and Mary.


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2009)

Επειδή το chain gang είναι ακόμα ενεργό, ορίστε άλλα τρία σχετικά


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2009)

και βέβαια, αυτή η εκτέλεση, η πρώτη του Work Song που άκουσα (και για μένα η καλύτερη, ακόμα· και το βινύλιο αυτό ένα από τα καμάρια μου) από το εκπληκτικό LP East-West 



των Paul Butterfield's Blues Band, όπου οι Paul Butterfield, Mike Bloomfield, Elvin Bishop και Mark Naftalin δίνουν ρέστα:


----------



## Costas (Sep 19, 2009)

Melody Gardot's συνέχεια. Εδώ, τη συνοδεύει γιουτουμπικώς η Christelle Berthon στη φυσαρμόνικα, στο Lover Undercover.


----------



## Costas (Sep 19, 2009)

*West-oestlicher Divan*

Ιρανικό fusion (δεκαετία 1970). Από το NPR, δίχα εικόνος.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2009)

Όταν ο Πιτ ήταν φευγάτος ανεμόμυλος και ο Οξ με τον Moon το καλύτερο rhythm section, ever.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2009)

Μ' εκείνο το stage, μ' έπιασε ένα Stage Fright ;):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YySk8tddfLE
Όχι εντελώς άσχετο, αφού κι αυτό αναφέρεται στις ελπίδες και τα όνειρα ενός νέου:
Now deep in the heart of a lonely kid
Who suffered so much for what he did,
They gave this ploughboy his fortune and fame,
Since that day he ain't been the same.

See the man with the stage fright
Just standin' up there to give it all his might.
And he got caught in the spotlight,
But when we get to the end
He wants to start all over again.

I've got fire water right on my breath
And the doctor warned me I might catch a death.
Said, "You can make it in your disguise,
Just never show the fear that's in your eyes."

See the man with the stage fright,
Just standin' up there to give it all his might.
He got caught in the spotlight,
But when we get to the end
He wants to start all over again.

Now if he says that he's afraid,
Take him at his word.
And for the price that the poor boy has paid,
He gets to sing just like a bird, oh, ooh ooh ooh.

Your brow is sweatin' and your mouth gets dry,
Fancy people go driftin' by.
The moment of truth is right at hand,
Just one more nightmare you can stand.

See the man with the stage fright
Just standin' up there to give it all his might.
And he got caught in the spotlight,
But when we get to the end
He wants to start all over again, hmm hmm,

You wanna try it once again, hmm hmm,
Please don't make him stop, hmm hmm,
Let him take it from the top, hmm hmm,
Let him start all over again.


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2009)

the original Substitute:​



and 2 of its substitutes​


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2009)

*Η Βέμπο των Εγγλέζων*

Θυμάστε το «Vera» (προφέρεται Βίρα) από το _Wall_ των Πινκ Φλόιντ; Που έλεγε: Does anybody here remember Vera Lynn / Remember how she said that / We would meet again / Some sunny day / Vera! Vera! / What has become of you? / Does anybody else in here / Feel the way I do?






Η 92χρονη Βίρα Λιν ή, πιο ελληνικά, Βέρα Λιν (Vera Lynn) απάντησε ότι ζει και βασιλεύει. Κυκλοφόρησε ο δίσκος της _We'll Meet Again: The Very Best of Vera Lynn_ και ανέβηκε στην πρώτη θέση των πωλήσεων. Αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας ότι στην πρώτη δεκάδα υπάρχουν και τέσσερα άλμπουμ των Μπιτλς (από τα Remastered), θα πρέπει να πούμε «Τόπο στα Γηρατειά»! (Όχι, μη φοβάστε, δεν θα αρχίσω να τραγουδάω...)


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2009)

Μέρες που είναι, και με όλη αυτή την πλύση εγκεφάλου, θυμήθηκα αυτό το παλιό A Apolitical Blues (έτσι είναι ο σωστός τίλος, άσχετα τι γράφει στο youtube) από τον δίσκο Sailin' Shoes (1972) του Μικρού Άθλου:




Well my telephone was ringing 
And they told me it was Chairman Mao 
Well my telephone was ringing 
And they told me it was Chairman Mao 
You can tell him anything 
'Cause I just don't wanna talk to him now 

I've got the apolitical blues 
And that's the meanest blues of all 
Apolitical blues 
And that's the meanest blues of all 
I don't care if it's John Wayne 
I just don't wanna take no calls
no calls


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2009)

Κι επειδή οι περισσότεροι θέλουν να μας επικοινωνήσουν κάτι, με τα χωρίς νόημα, ξύλινα και στρεβλά ελληνικά τους, απαντώ κι εγώ με μια λεξιπλασία του Καπετάν Βοϊδόκαρδου (στον δικό του κόσμο Captain Beefheart, στον δικό μας Don Van Vliet), το πρώτο κομμάτι του δίσκου The Spotlight Kid (1972):

*



*If you keep beatin' around the bush
You'll lose your push

Οι στίχοι, εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2009)

Επίσης αφιερωμένο στους πολιτικάντηδες (την πλειονότητα των πολιτευόμενων· πολιτικοί, λίγοι μας απόμειναν), και για να συμπληρωθεί αυτή η τριάδα, πάλι ο Κάπτεν Μπίφχαρτ στο Willie the Pimp, το μόνο κομμάτι με φωνητικά από το ανεπανάληπτο, κλασικό πια Hot Rats του Φρανκ Ζάπα (χωρίς βίντεο, αλλά είναι η αυθεντική εκτέλεση που περιλαμβάνεται στον δίσκο):




I'm a little pimp with my hair gassed back
Pair a khaki pants with my shoe shined black​

Got a little lady... walk the street
Tellin' all the boys that she cain't be beat​ 
Twenny dollah bill (I can set you straight)
Meet me onna corner boy 'n don't be late​ 
Man in a suit with a bow-tie neck
Wanna buy a grunt with a third party check​ 
Standin' onna porch of the Lido Hotel
Floozies in the lobby love the way I sell:
HOT MEAT
HOT RATS
HOT CATS
HOT RITZ
HOT ROOTS
HOT SOOTS​ 
HOT MEAT
HOT RATS
HOT CATS
HOT ZITZ
HOT ROOTS
HOT SOOTS​​


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2009)

Όπως το περίμενα, δεν βρήκα γιουτουμπάκι για το _Ballad of Guy Fawkes,_ που μου θύμισε ο Νίκελ εκεί, αλλά το κομμάτι βρίσκεται εδώ: http://www.archive.org/details/cp2006-09-04.gor.sbd.flac16
και το εξώφυλλο του δίσκου No Free Lunch των Green On Red:


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2009)

Για το free lunch εδώ, όμως, βρήκα γιουτουμπάκι, το ομώνυμο κομμάτι του αποπάνω δίσκου:




Και ξέχασα πριν να αναφέρω τον "δικό μας" Χρήστο Κακαβά, πληκτρολόγο ;) των Green On Red, μεταξύ άλλων.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 1, 2009)

Η Ρουμανία, εκτός από τους Morandi (ποστ #570) και Edward Maya (ποστ #489), έχει και τους Akcent. Να ανεβούμε λίγο, λοιπόν, με το _That's my name_. Αφιερωμένο: :)





 
Και επειδή οι σύνδεσμοι στο ποστ #489 πλέον δεν λειτουργούν (το αφήνω, όμως, για τους στίχους), σας το δίνω κι αυτό — _Stereo Love_, από Edward Maya & Vika Jigulina:


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 1, 2009)

*Brett Anderson- Back to you*


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2009)

Λοιπόν, για να ξεκινήσει καλά και δυνατά η μέρα, χρειάζεται το κατάλληλο τραγούδι. Το εκπληκτικό _All I Need_ από τους _Within Temptation_, ένα από τα πολλά τραγούδια που πρέπει να ακούσουν όσοι δεν έχουν αντιληφθεί ή καταλάβει τι εξαίσια διαμάντια παράγει ακόμη και σήμερα η ροκ/μέταλ σκηνή. Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικώς εξαιρετικά. :)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6ViM8tKG1Q


----------



## Naerdiel (Oct 2, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικώς εξαιρετικά.



σε ποιον;...χιχι!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2009)

Naerdiel said:


> σε ποιον;...χιχι!


Έλα τώρα, που κάνεις κι ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις!


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 2, 2009)

Joy Division - Warsaw





Anathema - Lost control





Anathema Fragile Dreams





Linkin Park - Crawling





Linkin Park - In the End


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2009)

Συνεχίζω την περιήγηση στη μουσική σκηνή της Ρουμανίας (ποστ #630) με τους Residence DeeJays και τον Frissco — το τραγούδι λέγεται _Sexy Love_, κι είναι ένα ακόμα από εκείνα τα ωραία, ξεσηκωτικά κομμάτια, τα οποία εμείς στην Ελλάδα ανακαλύπτουμε με κάνα δυο χρόνια καθυστέρηση:


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2009)

Εγώ θα επιμείνω στις αντιστίξεις, συγκεκριμένα στον Brett Anderson (να ευχαριστήσω και την Aurelia για τη γνωριμία). Το πρώτο τραγούδι από το περσινό του άλμπουμ:


----------



## Naerdiel (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Aurelia (Oct 3, 2009)

Καλή ακρόαση!


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 3, 2009)

Και ένα αφιέρωμα στην πρωτοεμφανιζόμενη Μόνικα...
Το πρώτο κομμάτι είναι αυτό με το οποίο έγινε γνωστή στο κοινό και ακούγεται πολύ. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι δικές μου προτιμήσεις.






















Όποιος θέλει ας ακούσει και το Pretend στο You Tube. Eίναι επίσης όμορφο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2009)

Άλλο ένα εκπληκτικό κομμάτι από τους Within Temptation — το _Our Farewell_:


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2009)

Τον Lolek (Γιάννη Αναγνωστάτο) τον ανακάλυψα από αυτή τη νέα στήλη της Ελευθεροτυπίας (εγεννήθη ημίν νέα λέξις: δισκαναλυτής). Θα αποφύγω τα γλωσσικά σχόλια και θα απολαύσω τη μουσική.






From the album : _Alone_
Music, Lyrics, Vocal, Guitar : Lolek
Accordion: Frangiskos Kontorousis
Mandolin: Nikos Papadopoulos
Piano: Callmelazy


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 3, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτακούσω αυτή την εποχή. Πολύ καλή η σοδειά, πολλές και καλές μουσικές (Stellastarr, Film, Muse -αυτοί αποτελούν κεφάλαιο από μόνοι τους-, Editors, Rammstein όπου να 'ναι, πάρτε κόσμε).
Ένα από τα κολλήματα του τελευταίου μήνα, το solo άλμπουμ του τραγουδιστή των Interpol, Paul Banks - a.k.a. Julian Plenti.


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 4, 2009)

Οι Scaribas είναι μια SKA PUNK REGGAE 10μελής μπάντα με πολύ κέφι που εμφανίζεται κυρίως στη Βόρειο Ελλάδα και το cd τους είναι δωρεάν. Μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από το internet. Πιο χαλαρά!

Rasta4eye





Ο YO'S





Οι "Κακό Συναπάντημα" είναι ένα άλλο low bap συγκρότημα. Μπανανιά ή Μπανανία;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 5, 2009)

Έφυγε και η υπέροχη Μercedes Sosa.


----------



## stathis (Oct 5, 2009)

Αφιερωμένο στη γενιά της Αλλαγής:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2009)

Καλημέρα σε όλους από την τρίτη βάρδια τού φόρουμ!  Και, για να δείτε πόσο σας προσέχουμε, φροντίζουμε να αρχίσετε τη μέρα σας λικνιζόμενοι με το απίστευτο, τασπάζικο* _Addicted_ (σε Radio Edit, μην πάθετε και κάνα clubbing OD ), από Serge Devant feat. Hadley:




 
* «Tασπάζικος» is a protologism copyrighted by Zazula.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 7, 2009)

Αυτή την _εκπληκτική_ τραγουδίστρια την θυμάται κανείς...; Μια απ'τις τελειότερες ερμηνείες αυτού του all-time classic.


----------



## stathis (Oct 8, 2009)

Απότομη αλλαγή ύφους και ήθους :)
Ένα κλιπάκι που με κάνει πάντα να χαμογελάω (Ελλάς Γαλλία συμμαχία).


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2009)

Επειδή ήταν η παρέα μου σ' ένα πρόσφατο ταξίδι
όπως λέει ο Μπερν: this is a very old _pop_ song...








Περισσότερα, εδώ: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=David+Byrne+Live+at+Union+Chapel&search_type=&aq=f
Κι ευχαριστώ για τα ακούσματα, παλιά και νέα. :)
Μια βδομάδα χωρίς γιουτουμπάκι, εγώ; Μπαα!


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 8, 2009)

Παλιό αλλά όμορφο:






Ας ακούσουμε και ένα cover της Nina Simone από την υπέροχη Σωτηρία Λεονάρδου. Δεν έιναι τόσο καλό το βιντεάκι (ειδικά εκεί που ο άλλος αρχίζει να ουρλιάζει απ΄την έξαψη) αλλά η Λεονάρδου μου άρεσε πολύ.













Ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα τον Jean-pierre Smadj, ο οποίος έχει επιρροές από Κωνσταντινούπολη. Επισκεφθείτε τον στο:

http://www.myspace.com/jeanpierresmadj
Προσωπικά μού άρεσαν ιδιαίτερα τα κομμάτια: Toi et Moi, Johnny Guitar.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2009)

...
Poem without words - Anne Clark






Γράφει κάποιος εκεί:
Esto es﻿ música. Existen otros muchos ruidos que pueden ser confundidos con música (no voy a mencionar ningún estilo o grupo alguno) pero nunca sonarán con esta belleza, sencillez y espiritualidad.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2009)

Κι άλλο ένα της Ανν Κλαρκ, εντελώς διαφορετικό.
Club mix του _Sleeper in Metropolis_, για τον Ζάζουλα, βεβαίως.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση· περιττό να σου πω ότι το _Poem without words_ είναι πάρα πολύ ωραίο και δεν το ήξερα — από Anne Clark θυμόμουν (από τα μικράτα μου ) δυο κομμάτια: _Our darkness_ και _True love tales._





 
(Κυκλοφορούν και αρκετά remix: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=anne+clark+our+darkness+remix&search_type=&aq=f.)


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2009)

Μια και πιάσαμε τα ποιήματα (με ή χωρίς λόγια), ορίστε και το πιο συγκινητικό νανούρισμα που έχω ακούσει ποτέ, ένα κομμάτι που πάντα με κάνει να δακρύζω (ακόμη και πριν γίνω πατέρας, αλλά από τότε το νιώθω προσωπικά), από τον δίσκο And Close As This του αγίου Πέτρου Χάμιλ (ναι, άγιος· την πρώτη φορά που τον είδα, το 1986 στο τότε Club 22, συνειδητοποίησα τι σημαίνει spiritual experience):




Sleep now, another day in your young lives is done, 
go to sleep now; tomorrow brave new worlds will surely come, 
go to sleep; you're such a wonder, such a mystery to me. 
Somewhere your future friends are lying as you are 
and your lovers right now are only crying babes in arms 
oh, the world turns under our feet, our lives are passing by 
in our sleep. 
So soon you'll be gone to that wide world 
the tunes of adulthood calling little girls. 

Remember, whatever else in life you find to doubt, 
do remember, although you hear him mostly in a shout, 
your father loves you 
as though he never knew the meaning of the words until just now. 

So soon you'll be gone to that wide world 
one tune of childhood I sing my little girls.... 

Sleep now, one day I'll tell you how my life has been. 
Oh, so strange to think your eyes will fall on things that mine have never seen, 
these eyes that gently flicker in some lost childhood dream. 
Sleep now, safe and warm in the haven of your bed, 
go to sleep now.... although you won't remember what I've said, 
your father loves you 
as though he never knew the meaning of the words until just now, 
as though he never knew the meaning of the words.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2009)

_Albatross_ - Peter Green + Fleetwood Mac




It has been suggested that the piece is associated with the metaphorical use of the word albatross to mean a wearisome burden. The use of the word "Albatross" to mean an encumbrance around somebody's neck is an allusion to Coleridge's poem "The Rime of the Ancient Mariner" (1798). It is unclear whether Fleetwood Mac intended the title to reference this meaning or if it refers to the bird; but the title of the UK compilation album it appears on, _The Pious Bird of Good Omen_, alludes to and quotes from the Coleridge poem.
_Ah ! well a-day ! what evil looks_
_Had I from old and young !_
_Instead of the cross, the Albatross_
_About my neck was hung._

Και βέβαια, η άλλη πλευρά του δίσκου, το φλίπσαϊντ ελληνιστί με τον Danny Kirwan:


----------



## Naerdiel (Oct 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD2AFJqzFOE

theatre of tragedy - And when he falleth -

εξαιρετικό κομμάτι... ειδικά ο διάλογος...

Enjoy.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2009)

Όπως ξέρετε, οι Serebro δεν τραγουδούν μόνο πατριωτικά τραγούδια.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2009)

Ε, αφού άλλαξε το κλίμα, ας το ζεστάνουμε λίγο παραπάνω.  Πάμε λοιπόν με το _Dangerous_ από Kardinal Offishall feat. Akon. Το άσμα εξυπηρετεί εκπαιδευτικό (ELΤ) σκοπό: Μαθαίνετε διάφορες μορφές τού ρήματος _notice_ (infinitive, gerund, participle κλπ).  Το βίντεο, τώρα, εξυπηρετεί πολλούς σκοπούς ταυτόχρονα, αλλά ο δικός μου wishlist-(ρ)-ικός είναι που δείχνει μια Busa ολόκληρη στο νίκελ (ω ρε, να καβαλάς τέτοιο γελάδι...). :)




 
Προσωπικά μου αρέσει πολύ και το μιξ τού κομματιού με την αδυναμία μου, τον Sean Paul:




 
Μπόνους το _Numba 1 (Tide Is High)_ από Kardinal Offishall feat. Keri Hilson:


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2009)

daeman said:


> _Albatross_ - Peter Green + Fleetwood Mac



Και πώς το έκαναν οι Μπιτλς:






(Πάλι του άλλαξα το κλίμα, θα λέει...)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> (Πάλι του άλλαξα το κλίμα, θα λέει...)


Μπα, δεν θα σ' αφήσω...  Παίρνοντας αφορμή από το νήμα τής Ξένιας, πάμε με Leningrad Cowboys feat. the Soviet Red Army Choir (Дважды краснознаменный академический ансамбль песни и пляски Российской армии имени А. В. Александрова) και το περιβόητο _Καλίνκα_:




 
Οι Leningrad Cowboys πήραν τη χορωδία τού Κόκκινου Στρατού και οι αθεόφοβοι πήγαν στην Αμερική (στα 1994 MTV Video Music Awards), όπου και τραγούδησαν το _Sweet Home Alabama_:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Παίρνοντας αφορμή από το νήμα τής Ξένιας, πάμε με Leningrad Cowboys feat. the Soviet Red Army Choir (Дважды краснознаменный академический ансамбль песни и пляски Российской армии имени А. В. Александрова) και το περιβόητο _Καλίνκα_.


Και για να μη με λέτε εικονοκλάστη, ιδού και η εκτέλεση της _Καλίνκας_ από τη Χορωδία μόνο, με άλλον σολίστ (αναρωτιέμαι τι θα βάζουμε στις 9 Μαΐου ):




ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 3:00 ΩΣ ΤΟ 3:23. :) ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΟΛΟ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 3:15 ΩΣ ΤΟ 3:41!


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2009)

Τώρα το άλλαξες εσύ το κλίμα, με τους ένστολους. Για να επανέλθουμε στα γνωστά καυτά, η Καλίνκα από τις (μη αδελφές) t.A.T.u.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Επειδή μια ψυχή μού είπε ότι της αρέσει το τραγούδι στη διαφήμιση της Aegean, _Chemicals Collide_ από Cloud Cult: :)


----------



## Naerdiel (Oct 12, 2009)

σας ευχαριστώ θερμά κύριε Zazula


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2009)

Και το επόμενο πάλι για τη Naerdiel — από τους Motörhead με τις Girlschool: :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2009)

Για τους οπαδούς τού Καθαρού Λόγου (give me reason to prove me wrong, to wash this memory clean), το _New Divide_ από τους Linkin Park: 




 
Και, μια και σας έχω κακομάθει στα bonus tracks: Οι Linkin Park έχουν παίξει το _Numb_ μαζί με το _Encore_ τού Jay-Z. Το ίδιο το _Numb_ πρωταγωνιστεί σε ατέλειωτα remixes και mashups με άλλα κομμάτια. Το καλύτερο θεωρώ ότι είναι το ακόλουθο, όπου έχουμε μαζί Linkin Park, Jay-Z, Eminem, 50 Cent και Dr. Dre. (ΣτΖ: Το συγκεκριμένο βιντεάκι το κυνηγάει ανελέητα το youtube και του αφαιρεί τον ήχο για λόγους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Αργά ή γρήγορα θα βρει κι ετούτο που λινκάρω εδώ. Όταν γίνει αυτό, πείτε μου να βάλω νέο λινκ. )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2009)

Ζαζ, μόλις έδωσες την 666η απάντηση σε αυτό το νήμα!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2009)

Είχα προηγουμένως φροντίσει να κάνω και την 666η ανάρτηση!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2009)

Ναι αλλά δεν μπορούσα να σου το αναφέρω εκείνο επειδή θα έδινα εγώ την 666η απάντηση!


----------



## Costas (Oct 14, 2009)

*Γλόριους Έιτιζ, 1*

Άλλο να την ακούς, κι άλλο να τηνε βλέπεις (και τούμπαλιν)


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2009)

Blast from the past!
Ασε, σήμερα στο κομμωτήριο κοίταζα μια αφίσα διαφημιστική της λ' Ορεάλ κι είχε μια κοπέλλα με σγουρό μαλλί κομμένο γεωμετρικό καρέ φουντωτό και σακάκι άσπρο με μαύρα στενά πέτα και βάτες τετραγωνισμένες. 
Προχτές στο καλαθομάγαζο Primark (ποιότητα όλα από τα καλάθια, ντε!) είδα να δοκιμάζουν κάτι έφηβες φορέματα με μανίκι - νυχτερίδα, όλο στρας πλαστικό σε ρίγα ασημί με ριγέ, με μαύρη λαστιχένια ζώνη. Με πήγαν κατευθείαν στο 1987.


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2009)

*Γκλόριους (Σέβεντις του) Έιτιζ, 2*
*



*και ρίξε μια ματιά στα συνημμένα... :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2009)

Μια μικρή παρένθεση, από την πάσα της SBE εκεί: Και φυσικά είναι της εποχής που ήξεραν στα συγκροτήματα να παίζουν κιθάρα...​a guitar blast from the deeper past​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2009)

Χε χε, το γυρίσαμε στα έιτις, ε; :) Δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για τις κομμώσεις της εποχής, χωρίς να έχουμε και την Kim Wilde — εδώ στο _You Keep Me Hanging On_ (ένα τραγούδι που βέβαια μετρούσε ήδη μια εικοσαετία ζωής εκείνη την εποχή):




 
Και μια που πιάσαμε τα έιτις (θα πέσει φωτιά και θα κάψει τον σέρβερ μας ), πάρτε κι ένα _Heaven Is A Place On Earth_ από την Belinda Carlisle:


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2009)

Στην επέλαση των 80ς απαντω με κορυφαία, χαρακτηριστική στιγμή της δεκαετίας




Όσο για το πως ντυνόταν ο κόσμος τότε, ε, νομίζω


----------



## Costas (Oct 14, 2009)

*Γλόριους Έιτιζ, και πάλι*

Six minutes with Sexton (and Monica).






Κι ένα σολιστικό δρώμενο του καλλικέλαδου κιθαρίστα:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2009)

Ο *Χέρμπι (Χέρμπερτ) Γκρενεμάγερ* [Herbert Grönemeyer] είναι από τους δημοφιλέστερους γερμανόφωνους τραγουδιστές και κάποια μέρη από τη συζήτηση αυτή, αλλά και αυτή η παρατήρηση μου θύμισαν το πρώτο τραγούδι, _Stück vom Himmel_ (Ένα κομμάτι ουρανός), από το προτελευταίο άλμπουμ του, 12 (που έγινε 7χ ;) πλατινένιο στη Γερμανία).

Υπάρχουν πολλά γιουτουμπάκια με δημιουργική εικονογράφηση του κομματιού, το επόμενο είναι από συναυλία του. Για όσους έχουν την περιέργεια, επισυνάπτω και τους στίχους με μια ικανοποιητική μετάφραση στα αγγλικά που ψάρεψα στο διαδίκτυο...








*Stück vom Himmel | A piece of heaven*

Warum in seinem Namen |Why in his name
Wir heissen selber auch |We have names as well
Wann stehen wir für unsere Dramen |When will we stand up for our dramas
Er wird viel zu oft gebraucht |He is invoked far too often
Alles unendlich, unendlich |Everything endlessly, endlessly
Welche Armee ist heilig |Which army is holy
Du glaubst nicht besser als ich |You don't believe better than I
Die Bibel ist nicht zum Einigeln |The Bible's not something to hide behind
Die Erde ist unsere Pflicht |The Earth is our responsibility
Sie ist freundlich, freundlich, wir eher nicht |It is friendly, friendly; we're really not
Ein Stück vom Himmel |A piece of heaven
Ein Platz von Gott |God's place
Ein Stuhl im Orbit |A chair in orbit
Wir sitzen alle in einem Boot |We're all sitting in the same boat

Hier ist dein Haus |Here is your house
Hier ist, was zählt |Here is what counts
Du bist überdacht |You're under the canopy
Von einer grandiosen Welt |Of a grand world
Religionen sind zu schonen |Religions are to be protected
Sie sind für die Moral gemacht |They are made for morality
Da ist nicht eine hehre Lehre |It's not just a noble doctrine
Kein Gott hat klüger gedacht |No god had more intelligent ideas
Ist im Vorteil, im Vorteil |Having an advantage, having an advantage
Welches Ideal heiligt die Mittel |Which ideal justifies the means
Wer löscht jetzt den Brand |Who's putting out the fire now
Legionen von Kreuzrittern |Legions of crusaders
Haben sich blindwütig verrannt |Have run amok in blind rage
Alles unendlich, warum unendlich, krude Zeit |Everything endlessly, why endlessly, crude times
Ein Stück vom Himmel |A piece of heaven
Ein Platz von Gott |God's place
Ein Stuhl im Orbit |A chair in orbit
Wir sitzen alle in einem Boot |We're all sitting in the same boat

Hier ist dein Heim |Here is your home
Dies ist dein Ziel |This is your destination
Du bist ein Unikat |You are one of a kind
Das sein eigenes Orakel spielt |Who acts as his own oracle
Es wird zuviel geglaubt |There's too much believing
Und zuwenig erzählt |And too little storytelling
Es sind Geschichten |It is stories
Sie einen diese Welt |That unite this world
Nöte, Legenden |Hardships, legends
Schicksale, Leben und Tod |Fates, life and death
Glückliche Enden |Happy endings
Lust und Trost |Desire and consolation
Ein Stück vom Himmel |A piece of heaven
Der Platz von Gott |God's place
Es gibt Milliarden Farben |There are billions of colors
und jede ist ein anderes Rot |And each is a different red
Dies ist Dein Heim |This is your home
Dies ist unsere Zeit |This is our time
Wir machen vieles richtig |We do a lot of things right
Doch wir machen's uns nicht leicht |But we don't make it easy for ourselves
Dies ist mein Haus |This is my house
Dies ist mein Ziel |This is my destination
Wer nichts beweist |He who proves nothing
Der beweist schon verdammt viel |Is really proving a hell of a lot
Es gibt keinen Feind |There is no enemy
Es gibt keinen Sieg |There is no victory
Nichts gehört niemand alleine |Nothing belongs to nobody alone
Keiner hat sein Leben verdient |No one has deserved his life
Es gibt genug für alle |There's enough for everyone
Es gibt viel schnelles Geld |There's a lot of fast money
Wir haben raue Mengen |We have vast resources
Und wir teilen diese Welt |And we share this world
Wir stehen in der Pflicht |We have an obligation
Sie ist freundlich |It is friendly
Warum wir eigentlich nicht|Why aren't we actually


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2009)

Υποτιτλίζοντας πρόγραμμα ασκήσεων γιόγκα και διαλογισμού, θυμήθηκα τα κατορθώματα του Μαχαρίσι:


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 16, 2009)

Το 2ο & 3ο μέρος από το 2ο Βραδεμβούργιο Κονσέρτο του Μπαχ:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2009)

Έλα να ξυπνήσουμε λίγο!  Το _3_, καινούργιο από Britney Spears:


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Έλα να ξυπνήσουμε λίγο!



Ε, αν το άκουγες μέχρι τέλους, το 3ο μέρος είναι Allegro!  Σε άλλο κλίμα:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ε, αν το άκουγες μέχρι τέλους, το 3ο μέρος είναι Allegro!


Εγώ νόμιζα ότι απαντούσα στον daeman (#680), καθότι στο δικό σου βιντεάκι είχε αλλάξει η σελίδα και δεν το είχα προσέξει (την πατάω συνέχεια έτσι ).


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2009)

*Γκλόριους Έιτιζ, 9*
Ζαζ, σε παρακαλώ, η ευγένεια υπαγορεύει το εξής: Συγγνώμη, παρανόισα*... ;)




*ναι, για νιοστή φορά, παρανόισα (εγώ, όχι ο Ζαζ)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2009)

daeman said:


> *ναι, για νιοστή φορά, παρανόισα (εγώ, όχι ο Ζαζ)


Μάλλον, ρε παιδιά, δεν καταλάβατε το *3*...  Και ότι αποτελεί τον ύμνο στο threesome... 
Βάλτε, λοιπόν, το βιντεάκι που δίνω στο #682 και διαβάστε τους στίχοι να δείτε τι λέγουσι — ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΗΣΤΕ!!! ;)

1, 2, 3
*Not only you and me* 
Got one eighty degrees
*And I'm caught in between*
Countin'
1, 2, 3​*Peter, Paul & Mary*
*Gettin' down with 3P*​*Everybody loves ****
Countin'
*Babe, pick a night*
*To come out and play*
*If it's alright*
*What do you say?*
*Merrier the more*
*Triple fun that way*
*Twister on the floor*
*What do you say?*
*Are - you in*
*Livin' in sin is the new thing (yeah)*
*Are - you in*
I am countin'!

*Three is a charm*
*Two is not the same*
*I don't see the harm*
*So are you game?*
*Lets' make a team*
*Make 'em say my name*​*Lovin' the extreme*
*Now are you game?*
*Are - you in*​ 
*1, 2, 3*
*Peter, Paul & Mary*
*Gettin' down with 3P*
*Everybody loves ****
*What we do is innocent*
*Just for fun and nothin' meant*
*If you don't like the company*
*Let's just do it you and me*
*You and me...*
*Or three....*
*Or four....*
*- On the floor!*​


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ νόμιζα ότι απαντούσα στον daeman (#680), καθότι στο δικό σου βιντεάκι είχε αλλάξει η σελίδα και δεν το είχα προσέξει (την πατάω συνέχεια έτσι ).



A, πάλι καλά που δεν χαρακτήρισε κάποιος για άλλη μια φορά τη μουσική μου βαρετή και χάλια! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 16, 2009)

Το θυμήθηκα μ' αυτό εδώ. Αφιερωμένο.


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 17, 2009)

Ένα αφιέρωμα ροκ/ μέταλ:






The Dolphin's Cry


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 17, 2009)

Και ένα αφιέρωμα σε εντελώς άλλο ύφος:





















Ο Γιώργος Μιχαήλ είναι ένας ερασιτέχνης καλλιτέχνης και στο επάγγελμα μαραγκός νομίζω. Το cd του δεν θα το βρείτε σε δισκοπωλεία. 







Επιδόρπιο:
Ένα τραγούδι του Θανάση που ακούγεται μόνο live. Δεν υπάρχει σε cd του.


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2009)

Πού το θυμήθηκα; Δεν ξέρω. Αλλά το θεωρώ ακόμη αξεπέραστο, έστω και μόνο για την κιθάρα του Σπάθα. 
Σε δύο εκτελέσεις, πρώτα από το βινύλιο των Socrates _Waiting for Something__,_ με εικόνες από βουνά σ' όλο τον κόσμο:




και μια πιο ονειρική, από το _Phos,_ όπου έχει βάλει το χεράκι του και ο Βαγγέλης/Vangelis, με εικόνες από τα πιο αγαπημένα μου βουνά σ' όλο τον κόσμο, τα Λευκά:


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2009)

Κι ένα όμορφο πάντρεμα κλαρίνου, τάμπλας και τζαζιάς, Πετρολούκας Χαλκιάς, Trilok Gurtu, Τάκης Μπαρμπέρης:


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2009)

Tabla Beat Science 
(Zakir Hussain, Trilok Gurtu, Talvin Singh, Bill Laswell, Ustad Sultan Khan, Karsh Kale, DJ Disk)​



Μαύρος Λωτός, από τον Bill Laswell, με αποσπάσματα από τον Ήρωα​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όπως ξέρετε, οι Serebro δεν τραγουδούν μόνο πατριωτικά τραγούδια.





nickel said:


> Για να επανέλθουμε στα γνωστά καυτά, η Καλίνκα από τις (μη αδελφές) t.A.T.u.


Μια και πιάσαμε τη ρωσική σκηνή, πάμε σε DJ Smash pres. Fast Food και το _Волна_ (Κύμα). Περιττό να πούμε ότι το κομμάτι τα σπάει και στα ελληνικά κλαμπ:




 
Φυσικά ένα τόσο κουλό βιντεοκλίπ δεν μπορούσε να μείνει για πολύ χωρίς την παρωδία του:


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2009)

1.000ή μου ανάρτηση εδώ, ένα κομμάτι που όποτε το ακούω μου μυρίζει καλοκαίρι, για να σας φτιάξω λίγο τη διάθεση, τώρα που μας αποχαιρετάει και το μικρό καλοκαιράκι:




και, σε εντελώς διαφορετικό κλίμα, ένα ποίημα με ταιριαστό τίτλο:


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2009)

Και μια που είπα καλοκαίρι:




 
That summer feeling (3X)

When there's things to do not because you gotta
When you run for love not because you oughta
When you trust your friends with no reason notta
The joy I've named shall not be tamed

And that summer feeling is gonna haunt you one day in your life

When the cool of the pond makes you drop down on it
When the smell of the lawn makes you flop down on it
When the teenage car gets the cop down on it
That time is here for one more year

And that summer feeling is gonna haunt you one day in your life

If you've forgotten what I'm naming
You're gonna long to reclaim it one day
Because that summer feeling is gonna haunt you one day in your life
And if you wait until your older
A sad resentment will smolder one day
And then that summer feeling is gonna haunt you
And that summer feeling's gonna taunt you
And then that summer feeling is gonna hurt you one day in your life

When even fourth grade starts looking good
Which you hated
And first grade's looking good too
Overrated
And you boys long for some little girl that you dated
Do you long for her or for the way you were?
That summer feeling is gonna haunt you the rest of your life

When the Oldsmobile has got the top down on it
When the catamaran has got the drop down on it
When the flat of the land has got the crop down on it
Some things look good before and some things never were
But that summer feeling is gonna haunt you one day in your life

Well when your friends are in town and they got time for you
When you and them are hanging around and they don't ignore you
When you say what you will
And they still adore you
If thats not appealing, its that summer feeling
That summer feeling is gonna haunt you one day in your life

Its gonna haunt you
Its gonna taunt you
You're gonna want this feeling inside one more time
Its gonna haunt you
Its gonna taunt you
You're gonna want this feeling inside one more time

When you're hangin around the park with the water fountain
And there's the little girl with the dirty ankles
But she's on the swings where all the dust is kickin up
And you remember the ankle locket
And the way she flirted with you
For all this time how come?
Well that summer feeling is gonna haunt you one day in your life

You'll throw away everything for it (2X)

When the playground that just was all dirt comes hauntin
And that little girl that called you a flirt
Memory comes tauntin
You pick these things apart they're not that appealin
You put them together and you'll get a certain feeling
That summer feeling is gonna haunt you one day in your life


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2009)

αξεπέραστη​


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2009)

Και κάτι πιο γρήγορο, για όσους ταξιδεύουν σε δρόμους ανοιχτούς:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2009)

To παρόν νήμα βίωσε πρόσφατα έναν έιτις οίστρο, οπότε ευκαιρία να κάνουμε μια γέφυρα με το σήμερα. Την ποντιφικιά (κυριολ.: "γεφυροποιία") μας την προσφέρει το _Hush Hush; Hush Hush_ από τις Pussycat Dolls, το οποίο έχει χορταστικότατα samples από τον ύμνο των έιτις, το _I Will Survive_ τής Gloria Gaynor. Υποθέτω ότι το _Hush Hush; Hush Hush_ συνιστά πλέον το ιδανικότερο άσμα-σόου για drag performances, με την Χαβανεζοφιλιππινεζορωσίδα (με Γερμανοαμερικανό πατρυιό, παρακαλώ) Nicole Prescovia Elikolani Valiente Scherzinger να παρουσιάζεται σε στυλ Diana Ross και να προκαλεί απανωτά ντελίρια ριγών σε κάθε drag queen που φιλοδοξεί να ανέλθει σε παρόμοια εμβληματικά ύψη. Και, κάτι οι στίχοι, κάτι το μπιτ, κάτι το γκλίτερ όβερντοζ, πού να βρει μετά τη δύναμη ν' αντισταθεί ένας άνθρωπος... (Για όσους δεν συγκινούνται από μπάλες που στριφογυρίζουν στο ταβάνι κι από ντισκοχορούς με φιγούρες τής ομοταξίας _Πυρετός το Σαββατόβραδο_ και πατίνια, υπάρχει στο βιντεάκι και η Carmen Electra να έρθουν στα ίσα τους.)
Enjoy (_ma non troppo_; _avec moderation_)!


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 22, 2009)

Δεν τρελαίνομαι για μπίτια και κλαμποκαταστάσεις, *όμως* j' adore le suivant:


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2009)

ορίστε και λίγο dnb *Ι* συνδέστε το σαμπγούφερ
Dillinja, από το Μπρίξτον
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LbrXtyAThk
και πιο ήρεμα
Roni Size, από το Μπρίστολ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8fsDz0DSyw​


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2009)

Το Andante από την 6η Συμφωνία του Μάλερ με τον Μπέρνσταϊν και τη Φιλαρμονική της Νέας Υόρκης:


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 24, 2009)

*Ροή*


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 24, 2009)

Οδηγίες προς ναυτιλλομένους:
Όχι! Όχι! Αυτό εδώ δεν είναι ένα από τα καλύτερα μουσικά γιουτιουμπάκια. Το βάζω μοναχά για να εμπλουτίσω τη μουσική βιοποικιλότητα. Καλή ακρόαση...


----------



## Naerdiel (Oct 24, 2009)

Από τα ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ τραγούδια για αφιέρωση ... Έτσι λοιπόν!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 24, 2009)

Αφιερωμένο στη Naerdiel:


----------



## crystal (Oct 26, 2009)

Με ξετρελαίνει η λούπα. Το φιλμάκι άπαιχτο!


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 27, 2009)

Νυχτερινές κομματάρες​



















*Συμεών Νικολαϊδης*​


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2009)

Επειδή ο Κωστής είναι φίλος, οι ζωντανές του εμφανίσεις με τους Ιλεγκάλ είναι γεμάτες ενέργεια και κατά κανόνα ξεσηκώνουν τον κόσμο σ' ένα ξέφρενο γλέντι και περιμένω πώς και πώς να τους δω απόψε, ορίστε ένα μικρό αφιέρωμα:


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2009)

Πού θα τους δεις απόψε;


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Πού θα τους δεις απόψε;


 
Εδώ που εγκαταβιώνω*: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=173449206517&index=1

*για να τσιτάρω και λίγο Ζάζουλα ;): http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=41971&postcount=4


----------



## Naerdiel (Oct 27, 2009)

_Σε ευχαριστώ που χθες ήσουν πλάι μου, δίνοντας μου ανάσα , όταν το σύμπαν κρατούσε μοναχά λίγες για μένα..._



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMTJZ9D7G30&feature=fvsr

*... Take me, cure me, kill me, bring me home
Every way, every day
I keep on watching us sleep

Relive the old sin of Adam and Eve
Of you and me
Forgive the adoring beast
Redeem me into childhood
Show me myself without the shell
Like the advent of May
I'll be there when you say
Time to never hold our love

My fall will be for you
My love will be in you
If you be the one to cut me
Then I'll bleed forever*


----------



## Elsa (Oct 27, 2009)

daeman said:


> Εδώ που εγκαταβιώνω*: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=173449206517&index=1



Ζηλεύω! Έμαθα οτι τις προάλλες, ήταν σε μεγάλα κέφια στη συναυλία στο κτήμα Δρακόπουλου και έσκασα που δεν πήγα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2009)

Ωραίο το «οπερατικό» των Nightwish.

Τώρα, τι θυμήθηκα κι εγώ... Μια λάιβ εκτέλεση που δεν αδικεί το κλασικό του βινίλιου.

Magic Carpet Ride


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2009)

Sarah - Ray Lamontagne

Τι μαθαίνει κανείς παρακολουθώντας _Grey's Anatomy_.


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 28, 2009)

*Psycho: Psycho Killer*


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2009)

Μπράβο, μεγάλε! Αυτό κι αν ήταν εύρημα.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2009)

somnambulist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZrue5n81CY


 
Ευχαριστώ, somnambulist, γιατί μου θύμισες εκείνο το βινύλιο* και γιατί χτες βράδυ διάβασα αυτά τα τρία εδώ και χάρηκα το ταξίδι.
Πάλι η φωνή της Δώρας Αντωνιάδη με εικονογράφηση του Martin Ramirez​



 
*Όταν κυκλοφόρησε ο δίσκος, εκτός από το _Psycho Killer,_ το άλλο σουξέ του ήταν το Bye Bye, Babe.


----------



## Costas (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pat Metheny Radio*

Μόνο μουσική.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2009)

Εμένα πολύ μού άρεσε η διαφήμιση για το Παριζάκι Υφαντής και δεν ήξερα ότι βασιζόταν στο Gummy Bear Song. Φοβερή πλάκα. Μπορώ να πω ότι μ' αρέσει πιο πολύ στα ελληνικά.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9elp_jhGzg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=astISOttCQ0


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2009)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που παρόλο ο Υφαντής και στην αγγλική Ιfantis γράφεται στο τραγούδι ακούγεται συνέχεια Ifadis (κι εγω στα ελληνικά θα το έλεγα /ifandis/).


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Naerdiel (Nov 1, 2009)

το βιντεάκι (το ΠΟΙΟ ;;;; ) ξέρω οτι δεν λέει και πολλά... αλλά το τραγουδάκι...; χιχι! φςφςφςτ!


----------



## stathis (Nov 2, 2009)

crystal said:


> Με ξετρελαίνει η λούπα. Το φιλμάκι άπαιχτο!
> Άφραγκο Αγόρι








Το κομματάκι αυτό το αναζητούσα για πολλά χρόνια, χωρίς να έχω ιδέα πώς λέγεται και ποιοι το λένε. Συμπτωματικά (;) το ξαναθυμήθηκα πριν από λίγες μέρες.
(Όντως, η λούπα είναι εξωφρενικά κολλητική!)


----------



## crystal (Nov 2, 2009)

Παρακαλώ, παρακαλώ. Τώρα καταζητείται το mp3.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2009)

crystal said:


> Τώρα καταζητείται το mp3.


Έλα, τώρα... Κατεβάζεις τοπικά το γιουτιουμπάκι, και με το FLV Extract παίρνεις το ΜΡ3 του. ;)


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 2, 2009)

Ένα μικρό (σε διάρκεια) έργο του σύγχρονου Γεωργιανού συνθέτη Giya Kancheli από την εξαίρετη Λετονή τσελίστα Kristina Blaumane:


----------



## crystal (Nov 2, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Έλα, τώρα... Κατεβάζεις τοπικά το γιουτιουμπάκι, και με το FLV Extract παίρνεις το ΜΡ3 του. ;)



Δεν το ήξερα το παλικάρι. Ευχαριστώ που μας σύστησες. ;)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 3, 2009)

Ίσως αξίζει ξεχωριστό νήμα, γιατί έχει ιδιαίτερο μεταφραστικό ενδιαφέρον, αλλά προς το παρόν ας παραπέμψω εδώ στο τελευταίο του Σαραντάκου: για τις μεταφράσεις του Γορίλα του Μπρασένς.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Ίσως αξίζει ξεχωριστό νήμα, γιατί έχει ιδιαίτερο μεταφραστικό ενδιαφέρον, αλλά προς το παρόν ας παραπέμψω εδώ στο τελευταίο του Σαραντάκου: για τις μεταφράσεις του Γορίλα του Μπρασένς.



Ο σχετικός οβολός μου από παλιά:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=13035#post13035


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2009)

Aπό εκεί, Slipstream - Jethro Tull







έχει καναδυό ορθογραφικά, αλλά δεν πειράζει, άσε που δεν διορθώνονται...


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2009)

Warning Shots - Thievery Corporation


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2009)

Truth and Rights - Thievery Corporation


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2009)

Bug Powder Dust - Bomb The Bass / K&D Sessions


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2009)

Postales - Federico Aubele


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2009)

My lips like sugar... this candy got you sprung... το Sugar από Flo-Rida feat. Wynter Gordon. Άντε να πάμε λίγο double-dee double-da, χεχε... :)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7Nl9rovbfs


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Από εκείνο το νήμα,


----------



## crystal (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Και μετά το κακέκτυπο (συγγνώμη, Κρύσταλ :), αλλά τον Μπόι Τζορτζ δεν τον είχα ποτέ σε υπόληψη σαν μουσικό), το πρωτότυπο του Χαμαιλέοντα:


----------



## crystal (Nov 5, 2009)

Έτσι, να πλουτίζουμε τη συλλογή. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2009)

Τα επίκαιρα


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Με τη φωνή του Διακογιάννη (ή του Φουντουκίδη ή του Κοντοβαζαινίτη , αν προτιμάτε):
Ο Μαρίνος, η ελπιδοφόρα μεταγραφή από την Παρί Σεν Ζερμέν, προωθείται στον κενό χώρο, εκμεταλλεύεται την πάσα του Νίκελ, ντριμπλάρει τη μισή άμυνα και σκοράρει μ' ένα εντυπωσιακό σουτ από τα 25 μέτρα! Γκόοοολ!
[...]
Μετά την αλλαγή του Μαρίνου στο δεύτερο ημίχρονο, ο daeman, που ήρθε από μια άσημη αγγλική ερασιτεχνική ομάδα στην αρχή της σεζόν, ο "νεροκουβαλητής" της ομάδας που έκανε δυνατό ξεκίνημα, αλλά τώρα τελευταία δεν βρίσκεται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, προσπαθεί σε δυο παρόμοιες φάσεις να σκοράρει, και τα καταφέρνει, κανένα όμως από τα δύο γκολ που πετυχαίνει δεν είναι τόσο θεαματικό όσο το γκολ του Μαρίνου στο πρώτο ημίχρονο...

Port of Amsterdam





 




O Χαμαιλέοντας εδώ έχει γίνει πια ο Thin White Duke.


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Ε, μια που είπαμε για Άμστερνταμ, ορίστε και οι Ολλανδοί Nits με το πιο γνωστό διεθνώς κομμάτι τους:






In the Dutch mountains


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2009)

> Ο Μαρίνος, η ελπιδοφόρα μεταγραφή από την Παρί Σεν Ζερμέν, προωθείται στον κενό χώρο, εκμεταλλεύεται την πάσα του Νίκελ, ντριμπλάρει τη μισή άμυνα και σκοράρει μ' ένα εντυπωσιακό σουτ από τα 25 μέτρα! Γκόοοολ!
> [...]


Μα ναι, πώς διάολο τα κατάφερα και απάντησα σε λάθος νήμα;! Τώρα ντρίπλα ήταν αυτό ή αυτογκόλ, δεν ξέρω...


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Μα ναι, πώς διάολο τα κατάφερα και απάντησα σε λάθος νήμα;! Τώρα ντρίπλα ήταν αυτό ή αυτογκόλ, δεν ξέρω...


 
Γκολ και μάλιστα εντυπωσιακό, μακρινό σουτ που άφησε τον τερματοφύλακα σύξυλο, τους υπόλοιπους παίκτες άναυδους και τον προπονητή σόλωνος*. Άσε που ήταν Μπρελ, κι αυτό από μόνο του αρκεί. Και μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία να κάνω την περιγραφή του αγώνα...;)
* Όπως στο γνωστό ανέκδοτο:
-Δεσποινίς μου, μένω άναυδος!
-Κι εγώ Σόλωνος.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2009)

Εγώ το ήξερα "Κάνιγγος".


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2009)

Ας εξιλεωθώ με ένα στημένο πέναλτι:


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Εγώ το ήξερα "Κάνιγγος".


 
Αν σκεφτούμε πως η Σόλωνος στην αρχή είναι Κολωνάκι, μπορούμε λες να αποδώσουμε τις παραλλαγές σε ταξικές διαφορές; 
Παρέμβαση αυτόκλητου τοποτυρητή: Δεν πάμε να τα πούμε αλλού, όμως, γιατί αυτό το νήμα είναι για μουσικά γιουτουμπάκια; Σωστός ο παίχτης.

Αλλάζω εντελώς κλίμα! 

Ψάχνοντας για το _Γιούπι-γιάγια_, βρήκα τυχαία αυτό 




Αναγνωρίζετε τον μπασίστα; Αν όχι, διαβάστε την πέμπτη παράγραφο εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Πάσα από το νήμα http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4837


----------



## crystal (Nov 6, 2009)

Σήμερα το πρωί, δουλειά και ακουστικά στ' αυτιά. Και ξαφνικά πέφτει στο ραδιόφωνο αυτό και μεταφέρομαι σε άλλο σύμπαν. Γι αυτό μ' αρέσει ο Εν Λευκώ. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 6, 2009)

Μάλερ, Μάλερ, Μάλερ...
Κοζενά, Κοζενά, Κοζενά...
Αμπάντο, Αμπάντο, Αμπάντο....
What a treat!


----------



## Naerdiel (Nov 7, 2009)

When I look into your eyes
I can see a love restrained
But darlin' when I hold you
Don't you know I feel the same
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
And we both know hearts can change
And it's hard to hold a candle
In the cold November rain

*We've been through this 
Such a long long time
Just tryin' to kill the pain
Yeahh..
But lovers always come
And lovers always go
And no one's really sure 
Who's lettin' go today
Walking away*
If we could take the time 
To lay it on the line
I could rest my head
Just knowin' that you were mine
All mine
So if you want to love me
Then darlin' don't refrain
Or I'll just end up walkin'
In the cold November rain

Do you need some time
On your own
Do you need some time
All alone
Everybody needs some time
On their own
Don't you know you need some time
All alone

I know it's hard to keep an open heart
When even friends seem out to harm you
But if you could heal a broken heart
Wouldn't time be out to charm you

Sometimes I need some time
On my own 
Sometimes I need some time
All alone
Everybody needs some time
On their own
Don't you know you need some time
All alone

And when your fears subside
And shadows still remain
I know that you can love me
When there's no one left to blame
So never mind the darkness
We still can find a way
*'Cause nothin' lasts forever
Even cold November rain*

Don't ya think that you 
Need somebody
Don't ya think that you 
Need someone
Everybody needs somebody
You're not the only one
You're not the only one

Don't ya think that you 
Need somebody
Don't ya think that you 
Need someone
Everybody needs somebody
You're not the only one
*You're not the only one*

Don't ya think that you 
Need somebody
Don't ya think that you 
Need someone
Everybody needs somebody
You're not the only one
You're not the only one

Don't ya think that you
Need somebody
Don't ya think that you
Need someone
*Everybody* needs somebody


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 7, 2009)

*Twilight case*

Ευχαριστούμε Naerdiel!!! Πολύ ωραίο!
Η αδερφή μου τελευταία έχει ξετρελαθεί με τα παρακάτω:


----------



## crystal (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Aurelia (Nov 9, 2009)

Γνωστό από τηλεοπτικές σειρές και όχι μόνο...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq3mmNwoxvw


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2009)

*Τείχος και Wall: η ιστορικομουσική διάσταση*

Η σημαντικότερη συναυλία που έχω παρακολουθήσει (αυτή στην τηλεόραση) μετά το Γούντστοκ (στο σινεμά, πριν το κατεβάσει η χούντα) ήταν η συναυλία που έδωσε ο Ρότζερ Γουότερς με το Wall του στο Βερολίνο στις 21/7/1990, οκτώ μήνες μετά την Πτώση του Τείχους.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wall_-_Live_in_Berlin

Ήταν μεγάλη η συγκίνησή μου, όχι μόνο επειδή το _Wall_ των Πινκ Φλόιντ είναι το αγαπημένο μου άλμπουμ της ροκ, αλλά κυρίως επειδή, για κάποιους από εμάς που δεν μπορούσαμε να χωνέψουμε ότι το κομουνιστικό όραμα ταυτίζεται με τείχη, το γκρέμισμα του τείχους του Βερολίνου ήταν ένα καλό τέλος ή μια καλή αρχή.

Στο YouTube υπάρχει ολόκληρη η συναυλία και σας προτρέπω να τη δείτε. Έχει αρκετές διαφορές και από το άλμπουμ και από την ταινία. Διαλέγω για εδώ το δέκατο (προτελευταίο) βιντεάκι, με τη δίκη, που είναι πιο τεατράλε (με Τιμ Κάρι, Άλμπερτ Φίνεϊ και Μαριάννα Φέιθφουλ), και με το γκρέμισμα του τοίχου / τείχους.


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2009)

*Καλά Χριστούγεννα!*

Δεδομένου ότι όλοι όσοι είναι σχετικοί με τον προγραμματισμό ή τα μαθηματικά γνωρίζουν ότι Χριστούγεννα είχαμε στις 31 Οκτωβρίου (για τους υπόλοιπους απλώς να σημειώσω ότι 31 Oct = 25 Dec), ας τα προλάβουμε έστω με το παλιό ημερολόγιο (σύμφωνα με το οποίο πέφτουν αντιμεθαύριο, 13 Νοεμβρίου). Οπότε το ακόλουθο είναι αφιερωμένο στην καλή μου τη Naerdiel, που ήδη άρχισε να τα τιμά δεόντως από εδώ αλλά και γεμίζοντας με χριστουγεννιάτικα θέματα κινητά και υπολογιστές: :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2009)

Δεν είναι από τα καλύτερα, αλλά το βάζω εδώ, με αφορμή αυτό κι εκείνο. 
_Another Brick In The Wall,_ από τους Vitamin String Quartet και τη Vitamin Records:


----------



## Naerdiel (Nov 11, 2009)

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για το ακόλουθο...
Απολαύστε κάλαντα.


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 12, 2009)

Bon appétit!!!


----------



## Costas (Nov 12, 2009)

*Caetano Veloso: "Michelangelo Antonioni"*

Από την ταινία Eros (2004):





*Michelangelo Antonioni*
Visione del silenzio
Angolo vuoto
Pagina senza parole
Una lettera scritta sopra un viso
Di pietra
E vapore
Amore
Inutile finestra

ή χωρίς εικόνα αλλά όλο το κομμάτι, και με καλύτερο ήχο:


----------



## somnambulist (Nov 12, 2009)

Nouvelle Vague: Bela Lugosi is Dead


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2009)

Bauhaus: _Dark Entries_




Bauhaus: _The passion of Lovers_




Bauhaus: _Ziggy Stardust_


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 13, 2009)

Και μια και το αρχίσαμε, ένα λιγότερο γνωστό τους:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sCTxS_B6h4


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Γεια σου, Ρογήρε!  Αντιστέκομαί σου...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP6V-DqlBQk


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Μια μικρή παρένθεση, λόγω νυχτερινού πατινάζ:


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 14, 2009)

Πολλοί το αγαπήσαμε, πολλοί το έχουμε στην καρδιά μας αυτό το κομμάτι... όχι χωρίς λόγο!
Σε αυτό το νήμα ήδη το έχουν αναρτήσει δις. Εγώ θα το τ-υ-ριτώσω με μια διαφορετική εκτέλεση. Ελπίζω να το χαρείτε κι εσείς όσο κ εγώ.


----------



## Naerdiel (Nov 14, 2009)

Αχ ειναι υπεροχο Aurilia μας.! το αφιερωνω με τη σειρα μου στον *ζαζουλα* σας, στον οποιο δινω το λογο μου κ δημοσια να τ*υ*ρισω αυτο που του υποσχεθηκα με αφορμη την αναρτ*υ*ση σου αυτη. Καλες γιορτες σε ολους!

(μοντς βαλτε τονους, δεν ειμαι σε κατασταση)


----------



## somnambulist (Nov 14, 2009)

Give me convenience or give me death


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2009)

, somnambulist!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2009)

Naerdiel said:


> το αφιερωνω με τη σειρα μου στον *ζαζουλα* σας, στον οποιο δινω το λογο μου κ δημοσια να τ*υ*ρισω αυτο που του υποσχεθηκα


Ανταφιερώνω κι εγώ, με αφορμή τη σημερινή μας επέτειο:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2009)

Κι άλλο ένα για τη Naerdiel, λόγω της ημέρας:


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2009)

Με το βλέμμα καρφωμένο εκεί: 
_Το Τρένο _- Τρύπες​


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2009)

_Bobby Brown_ - Frank Zappa


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2009)

Στο διαδίκτυο έχει πολλά κομμάτια, πολλές άριες, από Μότσαρτ και Σεν-Σανς και άλλους, αλλά βάζω εδώ ένα για όλα τα γούστα. _Άρτος Αγγέλων_ από τη Λετονή μεσόφωνο Ελίνα Γκαράντσα. Χάρμα.


----------



## somnambulist (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## somnambulist (Nov 17, 2009)

Κι ένα από την ταινιάρα...


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2009)

Κι άλλο ένα... :)
Sweet Movie (1974), Boat entrance​


----------



## somnambulist (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## somnambulist (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## somnambulist (Nov 20, 2009)

Tales and drunk shipwrecks


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2009)

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - _Mercy Seat_​


----------



## Zazula (Nov 22, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Εμένα πολύ μού άρεσε η διαφήμιση για το Παριζάκι Υφαντής και δεν ήξερα ότι βασιζόταν στο Gummy Bear Song. Φοβερή πλάκα. Μπορώ να πω ότι μ' αρέσει πιο πολύ στα ελληνικά.


Μέχρι στιγμής το απόλυτο ρεμίξ τού Gummy Bear είναι ένας ύμνος που ο δημιουργός του τον αφιερώνει στις Σερραίες: *Σαψαλώθηκα*.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2009)

Τσέκαρα σήμερα στο διαδίκτυο τη μετάφραση τού «Οι καιροί ου μενετοί» (τη σύντομη, όχι τη γνωστή παροιμία _Time and tide wait for no man_) και έπεσα πάνω σ' ένα παλιό τραγούδι των Rolling Stones που είχα ξεχάσει εντελώς. Οι νεανικές φατσούλες από τις παλιές φωτογραφίες και ύστερα οι γέρικες έρχονται να επαληθεύσουν τον τίτλο. _Time waits for no one_, από το άλμπουμ _It's Only Rock 'n' Roll_ του 1974.


----------



## stathis (Nov 22, 2009)

Σαν να φάσκουν και να αντιφάσκουν όμως οι Rolling Stones, γιατί δέκα χρόνια πριν διακήρυσσαν ότι ο χρόνος είναι με το μέρος τους. :)
(από τα αγαπημένα μου της πρώτης -και καλύτερης- φάσης τους)


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 23, 2009)

Grace Jones: Victor Should Have Been a Jazz Musician


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2009)

Να φύγετε, κύριοι, να πάτε στην Επίδαυρο — είστε όλοι τραγικοί! _Μείνε εκεί που είσαι_ από ΝΕΒΜΑ feat. Professional Sinnerz:




 
Και, παρόλο που υποψιάζομαι ότι είμαι ο μόνος δωμέσα που γουστάρει να ακούει hip hop σε μουσική Νίκου Ιγνατιάδη και στίχους Γιάννη Πάριου, _Στο καλό_ από ΝΕΒΜΑ feat. Στεφανία Ρίζου:


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

I don't know what's going on 
I've been away for far too long...

Άλλο ένα Time των Rolling Stones, το _Out Of Time_, από τους ίδιους σε μια σπάνια εκτέλεση από το 45άρι του 1975:




και η κλασική από το Aftermath του 1966:


----------



## crystal (Nov 24, 2009)

Δώσε, Ζάζουλα! 
Συνεχίζουμε ανεβαστικά, μ' ένα ρυθμό που μου φτιάχνει πάντοτε το κέφι! (Και κάνει την κολλητή μου έξαλλη - οι στίχοι τής ανάβουν τα φεμινιστικά της.) 






(Daeman, συγγνώμη, σε στριμώξαμε ανάμεσα στα decks του Candybar!)


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Και δυο διασκευές:
_Out of Time_ - Ramones​



και _Bejbe, ti nisi tu_ από τους Σέρβους Električni Orgazam, που άνοιξαν τη συναυλία των Στόουνς στο Βελιγράδι το 2007 (και δεν είχα ιδέα ότι ξαναφτιάχτηκαν· είχα 20 χρόνια να τους ακούσω ) :




 
Crystal, μην ανησυχείς, ωραία η αντίστιξη!


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Κι εδώ Keith and Ronnie keeping time and barely keeping up with Buddy Guy. 
Η σκηνή μου θυμίζει τον λύκο που μαθαίνει τα λυκόπουλα κυνήγι, ενθαρρύνοντάς τα με συγκατάβαση:
_Next Time You See Me_ - Buddy Guy, Keith Richards, Ronnie Wood​


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Για τον Κόμη, από τον ίδιο δίσκο, λίγο παρακάτω ;):
_I'm Free_ - The Who


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Και για τον Στάθη, από την καλύτερη εποχή των Στόουνς:
_The Last Time_ - Rolling Stones


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 24, 2009)

daeman said:


> Για τον Κόμη, από τον ίδιο δίσκο, λίγο παρακάτω ;):



Λίγο παρακάτω πού; Στον αρχικό δίσκο; Στο σάουντρακ της ταινίας; Στην ταινία; Στο live από το Isle of Wight που ανάρτησα παραπάνω; (Πλάκα κάνω, ε; )


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Λίγο παρακάτω πού; Στον αρχικό δίσκο; Στο σάουντρακ της ταινίας; Στην ταινία; Στο live από το Isle of Wight που ανάρτησα παραπάνω; (Πλάκα κάνω, ε; )


 
Έχεις δίκιο, όμως. Τόσες φορές που έχει κυκλοφορήσει το Pinball Wizard και με τόσες διαφορετικές εκδόσεις του Tommy, μάλλον θα μπερδεύεται και ο ίδιος ο Τάουνσεντ. 
Είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου κλασικά του ροκ, στην εκτέλεση που ανάρτησες. Και όταν πρωτοείδα την ταινία (αρχές δεκαετίας του '80, σε μια άθλια κόπια, σε προβολή από αυτές που οργάνωναν τότε οι γυμνασιακές τάξεις σε συνοικιακά σινεμά για να μαζέψουν χρήμα για την πενταήμερη), ο Έλτον Τζον μού φάνηκε σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα, ανάμεσα στους Χου (μουσικά, γιατί με την αισθητική της ταινίας ταίριαζε μια χαρά):


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 24, 2009)

daeman said:


> Έ
> ΕΚαι όταν πρωτοείδα την ταινία (αρχές δεκαετίας του '80, σε μια άθλια κόπια, σε προβολή από αυτές που οργάνωναν τότε οι γυμνασιακές τάξεις σε συνοικιακά σινεμά για να μαζέψουν χρήμα για την πενταήμερη),


Έτσι είδα και το Τόμι, και το The Kids Are Allright (εδώ βρομούσε και υπόνομος σε όλη τη διάρκεια της προβολής, αλλά ο φαν εκεί!) και την Quadrophenia. Και τώρα θεώρησα ότι χρωστούσα στον εαυτό μου να πάρω τα ντιβιντί κανονικά, κυριλέ, του εμπορίου, αγοραστά. Με εξώφυλλα και μπούκλετ και έξτρας και όλα τα συμπράγκαλα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Και το Γούντστοκ και το Μοντερέι (μέχρι τη μέση, γιατί η κόπια ήταν μισερή) και το Τελευταίο Βαλς και... και...

Υποκλίνομαι, Κύριε Κόμη, και με τιμά το γεγονός ότι, όπως φαίνεται, είμαστε παλιοσειρές. :)
Και ναι, τα χρωστάμε στον εαυτό μας κάτι τέτοια, μόνο που στην εξόφληση χρεών πολλές φορές έχει προτεραιότητα η... Μιχαλού , οπότε για μερικά από αυτά περιορίζομαι στα παλιά, αθάνατα βινύλια. Διοργανώνετε προβολές για αμετανόητους ρόκερς, μήπως;
Και ζητώ συγγνώμη για τον ενικό στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα εδώ, παρασύρθηκα...


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Και πάλι Електрични оргазам, με το πρώτο κομμάτι που άκουσα απ' αυτούς, από τον δίσκο Distorzija (και ποιος δεν το έχει παίξει αυτό το τραγούδι;!):

_Lui, Lui_ - Electricni Orgazam​


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 24, 2009)

daeman said:


> Διοργανώνετε προβολές για αμετανόητους ρόκερς, μήπως;



Αν θέλετε να κάμετε τρεις ώρες δρόμο...


----------



## stathis (Nov 24, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Αν θέλετε να κάμετε τρεις ώρες δρόμο...


Βάλε κάτι, από Τρίκαλα θα έρθει ο άνθρωπος. ;)


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2009)

Και σε εντελώς άλλο κλίμα (εισαγωγή με την υπέροχη προφορά του Craig Ferguson):
_She Caught the Katy*_ - Taj Mahal, Bonnie Raitt




*Μόνο που αυτό το Katy δεν αναφέρεται στην Katy, αλλά στην Κ-Τ.​


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2009)

Επειδή τις προάλλες συζητήσαμε το Sugar Plum (Fairy), ορίστε δυο αναφορές από δυο κορυφαίους:

_Walk On The Wild Side_ - Lou Reed​



Sugar Plum Fairy came and hit the streets
Lookin' for soul food and a place to eat
Went to the Apollo, 
You should've seen 'em go go go...

_Dinah-Moe Hum_ - Frank Zappa​



I whipped off her bloomers and stiffened my thumb
And applied rotation on her sugar plum...

Και παρακάτω στο 3':35", το άσχετο με τo sugar plum, αλλά κομματάκι επίκαιρο:
Kiss my aura... Dora...


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2009)

Και μια και μιλούσαμε για κορυφαίους, γιά κοιτάτε εδώ ένα γεροντάκι. Ο Robin Trower, κιθαρίστας των Procol Harum στα πρώτα τους χρόνια, στο Daydream, για τους φίλους της ηλεκτρικής κιθάρας. Από το "Living Out Of Time", που ηχογραφήθηκε στη Βόννη στα 60στά του γενέθλια (09/03/2005). Τραγουδά ο Davey Pattison.


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2009)

Είχε δίκιο ένας άλλος κορυφαίος, που δεν πρόκαμε: _Music is your only friend, until the end..._

_When The Music's Over - _The Doors​


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2009)

Επειδή κάποιοι άγιοι με ξενύχτησαν σήμερα, καλημερίζω! 

_When The Saints Go Marching In _- Louis Armstrong


----------



## Palavra (Nov 26, 2009)

daeman said:


> Επειδή κάποιοι άγιοι με ξενύχτησαν σήμερα, καλημερίζω!


Λένε τίποτα, τουλάχιστον;


----------



## Costas (Nov 26, 2009)

Και ολίγη ντόπια σκηνή (Beth Gibbons, _Show_):


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2009)

Άλλος ένας που κάνανε καλά που του δώσανε κιθάρα:


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 26, 2009)

Τέλεια Νίκελ!!! Πολλοί καλοί... και οι δύο..
Εγώ συνεχίζω με σουσουραδασυναρτησίες...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYjSiXutRWA&feature=PlayList&p=ADD51959D2D085F6&index=19

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiRChOr9p4I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bIAws2_flU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp3_D1f-aRU


----------



## Elsa (Nov 26, 2009)

Εντελώς άλλο κλίμα, αλλά είναι ειδική αφιέρωση!
Δεν ήξερα ποιο να διαλέξω, γιαυτό βάζω και τα δυο. Μαύρα μάτια κάναμε! :)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxF589hK-5Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl72uJSzKn8


----------



## stathis (Nov 26, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Εντελώς άλλο κλίμα, αλλά είναι ειδική αφιέρωση!


Χε χε :)
Εγώ όμως θα της κάνω μια ακόμα πιο ειδική αφιέρωση... ;)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYFS_wskMH4&feature=related


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2009)

Από εκεί, θυμήθηκα τους Guadalcanal Diary, (αν βρείτε το Jamboree ;), ακούστε το!) αλλά στο συσιφόνι βρήκα μόνο αυτό:

_Watusi Rodeo_ - Guadalcanal Diary​


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2009)

Κι επειδή το ανέφερε η Αυρηλία παραπάνω, ορίστε άλλες τρεις εκτελέσεις του ύμνου των γυμνασιακών μας χρόνων*. 

_(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction_​ 
Otis Redding​



 
Aretha Franklin​



 
Devo​



 
*Btw: Σατισφάξιον λεγόταν το καφεμπαρστέκι δίπλα στο γυμνάσιο, όπου περνούσαμε τις ωριαίες μας κοπάνες (συνήθως τις ώρες που είχαμε θρησκευτικά, γυμναστική κλπ.)
Γιαουρτοποιημένο: Δεν αντέχω, θα τη σφάξω...


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Σίξτις πάλι, από του Νίκελ τα λόγια εκεί, ξανάκουσα την Joni Mitchell στα καλύτερά της:

_Big Υellow Τaxi_ - Joni Mitchell​


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2009)

Και λίγη... μπαλάντ ντοτ. A rarity.


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Άλλη μια όμορφη μπαλάντα, που θυμήθηκα με αφορμή αυτό:

_Bury Me Deep In Love_ - The Triffids


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Αυστραλοί πάλι, οι Go-Betweens, με το _Streets Οf Υour Τown_ από το 16 Lovers Lane:


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2009)

*Mick Sofltey*

Μια και μπαλάντες, ας μη λείψει αυτός ο πρίγκιπας.


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Μια που τον ανέφερε ο Κώστας, άλλο ένα του Mick Softley, από τον δίσκο του Songs for Swingin' Survivors, τραγουδισμένο από τον φίλο του τον Donovan, όμως:

_The War Drags On_ - Donovan


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Μια παρένθεση και μόνο, μέσα στο δικό σου δρόμο· μα τι λέω; στις μπαλάντες, γιατί ο Κώστας ανακάλυψε μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα και μου θύμισε αυτό (μπόνους το _Love Me Two Times_):

_The Wasp & Love Me Two Times_ - The Doors​


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2009)

daeman said:


> Μια που τον ανέφερε ο Κώστας, άλλο ένα του Mick Softley, από τον δίσκο του Songs for Swingin' Survivors, τραγουδισμένο από τον φίλο του τον Donovan, όμως:
> 
> _The War Drags On_ - Donovan
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRKsown-yEE​



Και εσύ μεν το λες, αγαπητέ Daeman, αλλά αυτός που έφτιαξε το βίντεο γράφει στο τέλος, ψευδώς, Music by Donovan!


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2009)

Δεν είμαι οπαδός των W.A.S.P., αν όμως εσείς είστε, τότε θα μπορέσετε να τους ακούσετε παρακολουθώντας ταυτόχρονα μια γυναίκα να ετοιμάζεται για το θάνατο επί 2μισι χρόνια μέσα από τα βίντεό της στο youtube.


----------



## Naerdiel (Nov 29, 2009)

Lake of Tears: Solitude


----------



## Naerdiel (Nov 29, 2009)

Lake of Tears: Forever Autumn


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2009)

Μετά από αυτό εδώ --και πραγματικά η σελίδα φορτώνει σφαίρα-- θα πρέπει πια να ανεβάζουμε τα γιουτουμπάκια με τίτλο ή κάτι συνοδευτικό και όχι μόνο του :).


----------



## stathis (Nov 29, 2009)

daeman said:


> Αυστραλοί πάλι, οι Go-Betweens, με το _Streets Οf Υour Τown_ από το 16 Lovers Lane


Πολύ αγαπημένοι οι Go-Betweens, αν και προτιμώ οριακά το Before Hollywood.

Όσο για το Bury me deep in love, μου έφερε στο μυαλό έναν καμένο στίχο (... _bury me in sorrow, cover me in joy_...) από τους Nada Surf, μια μπάντα για την οποία είμαι απολύτως υποκειμενικός. Ακούστε το Icebox 



 (δεν το κάνω embed γιατί το κλιπάκι έχει μόνο ήχο).


----------



## Naerdiel (Nov 29, 2009)

Ζητώ συγνώμη για την σοβαρή παράλειψη εκ μέρους μου κύριε drsiebenmal... 
Ας αναλάβουν οι αρμόδιοι. 

Το πρώτο είναι το solitude από lake of tears και το δεύτερο forever autumn απο τους lake of tears κ πάλι.

χαιρετώ


----------



## stathis (Nov 29, 2009)

Παλιότερα είχαμε αναφερθεί στο Butcher Boy. Να όμως που εκτός από βιβλίο και ταινία, είναι και μπάντα. Δεν έχω ακούσει ακόμη τα άλμπουμ τους για να σας πω αν συνεχίζουν τη μακρά παράδοση των εξαιρετικών σκοτσέζικων συγκροτημάτων indie/twee/chamber/whatever pop, το νέο τους σινγκλάκι πάντως είναι εξαιρετικά υποσχόμενο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2009)

Naerdiel said:


> Ζητώ συγνώμη για την σοβαρή παράλειψη εκ μέρους μου κύριε drsiebenmal...
> Ας αναλάβουν οι αρμόδιοι.
> 
> Το πρώτο είναι το solitude από lake of tears και το δεύτερο forever autumn απο τους lake of tears κ πάλι.
> ...



Νο πρόμπλεμ naerdiel :) κι ευχαριστώ (ξανά :)).

...και οι αρμόδιοι έδωσαν λύση. Άρα όλα πάλι ωραία και καλά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2009)

Για τη Naerdiel, το _Video Phone_ από Beyoncé feat. Lady Gaga: :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2009)

crystal said:


> Δώσε, Ζάζουλα!
> Συνεχίζουμε ανεβαστικά, μ' ένα ρυθμό που μου φτιάχνει πάντοτε το κέφι!


Έτσι μπράβο! 

Και για να συνεχίσουμε στο ίδιο μοτίβο: Η πιο φρέσκια old-skool φωνή σήμερα — Melanie Fiona και _Give It To Me Right_:




 
Και σε ειδική οπτικοακουστική έκδοση για τις φαν τού Robert Pattinson: ;)




 
Το _Give It To Me Right _κυκλοφορεί και σε άπειρα remix· θα πρέπει να διαλέξετε με βάση τις προτιμήσεις σας (δεν αρκεί ο χώρος εδώ να τα παραθέσω όλα, αλλά ο γούγλης είναι φίλος σας :)). Πολλά από τα remix είναι από hip-hop καλλιτέχνες, οπότε μπορείτε εύκολα να τα εντοπίσετε — εδώ σας συστήνω προσωπικά τρία που θεωρώ ότι ξεχωρίζουν χαρακτηριστικά:

1. Σε ανεβασμένα bpm (πολύ καλό, συχνά το προτιμώ από το ορίτζιναλ), από Paul Emmanuel:




 
2. Σε πιο R&B στυλ (που εμένα μου θυμίζει και λίγο reggaeton), με τη Ms. Dynamite:




 
3. Πειραγμένο στο πιο χορευτικό, από ChrisIDH (όταν τελειώνει το βίντεο, το youtube βγάζει συνδέσμους και προς άλλα remix, πολύ καλά για φαν της electronica ή/και των club anthems):


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Τόσα «Give It To Me Right» και ούτε μια κουβέντα για την κλασική μουσική επένδυση που βρίσκεται από πίσω. Το μόνο ζόμπι (εντάξει, βαμπίρ) που αναφέρθηκε ήταν ο Ρόμπερτ Πάτινσον.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τόσα «Give It To Me Right» και ούτε μια κουβέντα για την κλασική μουσική επένδυση που βρίσκεται από πίσω.


Χεχε, ουδέν καινόν υπό τον ήλιον της μουσικής. :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2009)

Ρε παιδιά, η Beyonce' είναι η ξανθιά και η Gaga η μελαχρινή, ή τούμπαλιν;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2009)

Costas said:


> Ρε παιδιά, η Beyonce' είναι η ξανθιά και η Gaga η μελαχρινή, ή τούμπαλιν;


Beyoncé = μελαχρινή (και μελαμψή )
Lady Gaga = ξανθιά


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2009)

Costas said:


> Ρε παιδιά, η Beyonce' είναι η ξανθιά και η Gaga η μελαχρινή, ή τούμπαλιν;



Εγώ πάλι έχω άλλον τρόπο να τις ξεχωρίζω. Η Μπιγιονσέ είναι αυτή που βλέπεται και ξαναβλέπεται, άσχετα με το χρώμα του μαλλιού ή της περούκας.


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2009)

Καλημέρα.
Και η άλλη μεγάλη επιτυχία των Zombies, σε δύο εκτελέσεις με διαφορά εικοσαετίας:

_She's Not There_ - The Zombies





_She's Not There_ - Santana


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2009)

Η Μπιγιονσέ έχει φωνή, για την κυρία Γκάγκα(ρου;;)) δεν ξέρω...
Εδώ στο _I'd Rather Go Blind_ της Etta James από την ταινία Cadillac Records (πολύ καλύτερο το soundtrack από την ίδια την ταινία):

_I'd Rather Go Blind_ - Beyonce Knowles




 
Από την ίδια ταινία, ο θηριώδης Eamonn Walker ως Howling Wolf:




 
Όλη η ταινία και σχεδόν όλο το soundtrack υπάρχουν στο youtube.​


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2009)

Και βέβαια, δεν μπορώ να μην προσθέσω τον μέγα Howlin' Wolf, μαζί με τον Willie Dixon, στο πρωτότυπο:

_Smokestack Lightning_ - Howlin' Wolf




 
και την εκτέλεση του Eamonn Walker από την ταινία, πλήρη, χωρίς περικοπές, αλλά και χωρίς βίντεο:​ 
_Smokestack Lightning_ - Eamonn Walker


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάλι έχω άλλον τρόπο να τις ξεχωρίζω. Η Μπιγιονσέ είναι αυτή που βλέπεται και ξαναβλέπεται, άσχετα με το χρώμα του μαλλιού ή της περούκας.


Ε καλά, είπα να το ρωτήσω πιο διπλωματικά...


----------



## crystal (Nov 30, 2009)

Το λατρεύω! Πιο πολύ κι απ' τη μουσική ή τα στιχάκια, με ξετρελαίνει η προφορά του.


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2009)

daeman said:


> Και βέβαια, δεν μπορώ να μην προσθέσω τον μέγα Howlin' Wolf


Άντε κι έναν λαμπρό επίγονο:


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2009)

Μια και πιάσαμε πιο πάνω τις επανεκτελέσεις, αυτή εδώ είναι αφιερωμένη στους απανταχού ανορθόγραφους.


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2009)

Laura Nyro (Λώρα Νύρο), σκέτη μουσική


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2009)

No one knows the blues like lonely women do...


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2009)

_Keep on rising_ από Ian Carey feat. Michelle Shellers (τέτοια ώρα ο κόσμος είναι στα κλαμπ ):


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2009)

Καλό μήνα!
Από εκεί, εδώ στο 1':07":

_Get Ready_ - The Temptations




 
ή πιο καθαρά εδώ στο 0':57":​


----------



## Costas (Dec 1, 2009)

Ωραίος ο... Ξύστοφ, Ambrose!


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2009)

Ένας κορυφαίος, λίγο πριν κατρακυλήσει. Και το τελευταίο δίλεπτο, ένα visceral drum n bass από τους Τζον ΜακΒί και Μικ Φλίτγουντ (John McVie, Mick Fleetwood :

_The Green Manalishi_ - Fleetwood Mac with Peter Green


----------



## Costas (Dec 2, 2009)

Ελπίζω να μην το έχουμε ξαναβάλει!


----------



## Costas (Dec 2, 2009)

Συνεχίζω τον daeman. Αλλά και γλύκα βιντεάκι.


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2009)

Γεια σου, Κώστα! Τούτος εδώ o γιουτουμπάς που 'φτιαξε αυτό το βιντεάκι (το οποίο κατά σατανική σύμπτωση άκουγα πριν ποστάρω το Μαναλίσι  δεν το πέτυχε σαν τον αποπάνω (αν και γενικά δεν διαφωνώ με το γούστο του , αλλά ο Πίτερ Γκριν δίνει ρέστα. Όπως λέει κι ένας σχολιαστής εκεί:
If ever a guitarist knew when *not* to play, it was Pete Green. Often, less is more and he only plays relevant﻿ and beautiul phrases. Sings like he was born to it. 
_I Need Your Love So Bad_ - Peter Green​


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2009)

_after hours_
_My Babe_ - Little Walter​


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2009)

_Hoodoo Man Blues_ - Junior Wells ​


----------



## Costas (Dec 2, 2009)

Άντε τώρα, μετά τα ουρί, και τα ΚΑΠΗ:


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2009)

_The Thrill Is Gone_ - B.B. King & Tracy Chapman


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2009)

ΚΑΠΗ ναι, αλλά...
_Hootin' the Blues_ - Sonny Terry & Brownie McGhee with Pete Seeger​


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2009)

Και για πρωινό ξεκίνημα:​_Armonica Blues_ - LADY BLUES​


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2009)

Η Ιταλίδα In-Grid έγινε γνωστή στην Ελλάδα με το _Tu Es Foutu_ (θυμάστε, ένα τραγούδι με ακορντεονάκι, που 'λεγε «tu m'as promis»). Αυτό που παίζει τώρα από In-Grid είναι το _Le Drageur_. Απολαύστε το:


----------



## Costas (Dec 5, 2009)

Εκτός της ωραίας μουσικής, εκεί στο 2.10-2.42 εμφανίζεται και η νέα μας μοδερατόρισσα με τα ρούχα της δουλειάς...


----------



## Costas (Dec 5, 2009)

Και λίγη ακόμα Συγκεκριμένη Μουσική:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2009)

Σαν πολύ ήσυχα δεν είναι απόψε; The Offspring στο _Come Out And Play (Keep 'Em Separated)_:


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2009)

Ήσυχα; 
_Pretty Fly (For A White Guy)_ - The Offspring​


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2009)

_Basket Case_ - Green Day


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2009)

_Hippy Hippy Shake -_ Big Soul


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2009)

_She's Gone_ - The Creeps


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2009)

_I Wanna Be Sedated_ - The Ramones


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2009)

_I Wanna Be Your Dog_ - The Stooges


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2009)

_She Gives Me Love_ - The Godfathers​ 



 
_'Cause I Said So_ - The Godfathers​ 



 
_Birth, School, Work, Death_ - The Godfathers​


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ήσυχα;



Όχι πια!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2009)

Καλημέρα! :) Κυριακή σήμερα, η μέρα που ο κόσμος πάει το μεσημέρι πισίνα και το βράδυ κλάμπ.  _Sexy Chick_ από David Guetta feat. Akon:




 
Και η βερσιόν με τους σωστούς στίχους (το αποπάνω βιντεάκι έχει την ευπρεπισμένη έκδοση), αλλά δυστυχώς χωρίς κλιπάκι: _Sexy Bitch_.


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2009)

Εμπνευσμένο από εκεί (και αφιερωμένο στον Ζαζ, βεβαίως ;)):

_Iko Iko_ - Captain Jack


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2009)

daeman said:


> Εμπνευσμένο από εκεί (και αφιερωμένο στον Ζαζ, βεβαίως ;))



Πας φιρί-φιρί να με κάνεις ν' αρχίσω πρόγραμμα, ε; ;)


----------



## Costas (Dec 8, 2009)

*Jason Lindner - Big Pump*

Ωραίο τζαζ-ροκ κομμάτι, με ολίγη από ραπ, σε ρυθμό 13/8 (2+2+3+3+3). Από το npr music.


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2009)

Για τον άρτι αφιχθέντα μετά χιονοπτώσεων tsioutsiou :):​ 
_No Lullaby_ - Jethro Tull




 
Keep your eyes open and prick up your ears,
rehearse your loudest cry.
There's folk out there who would do you harm
so I'll sing you no lullaby.
There's a lock on the window; there's a chain on the door,
a big dog in the hall.
But there's dragons and beasties out there in the night
to snatch you if you fall.​ 
So come out fighting with your rattle in hand.
Thrust and parry. Light a match to catch the devil's eye. 
Bring a cross of fire to the fight.​ 
And let no sleep bring false relief
from the tension of the fray.
Come wake the dead with the scream of life.
Do battle with ghosts at play.​ 
Gather your toys at the call-to-arms
and swing your big bear down.
Upon our necks when we come to set
you sleeping safe and sound.​ 
It's as well we tell no lie
to chase the face that cries.
And little birds can't fly
so keep an open eye.
It's as well we tell no lie
so I'll sing you no lullaby.​


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2009)

Βρε τι ξέθαψα!


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2009)

Από την περυσινή ταινία (προβλήθηκε μόλις τώρα στο Nova) _Soul Men_, για την επανένωση δύο παλιών μουσικών της σόουλ.

Από τους πρωταγωνιστές ο Bernie Mac έφυγε από τη ζωή όταν η ταινία ήταν ακόμα στο μοντάζ και την επόμενη μέρα τον ακολούθησε ο Άιζακ Χέιζ, που επίσης είχε έναν μικρό ρόλο στην ταινία.












Άσχετο, αλλά μου άρεσε και το προσθέτω εδώ. Είναι από την ταινιοκριτική του Ίμπερτ:

Ever notice how often cross-country road trips in the movies involve classic convertibles? Two reasons: The rag top makes it easier for the camera to see them, and recent cars don't look like cars. In the 1950s, kids used to stand on the corner and spot cars approaching from one or two blocks away. First kid to ID one scored a point. Chevy. Dodge. Chrysler Imperial. Studebaker. Ford. That far away, and they could even ID the model: Rocket 88. Fairlane. Golden Hawk. To kids today from a block away, unless it's a Hummer, all cars look the same. Camry. Camry. Camry. Fifty years from now, movie characters will be crossing the country in 100-year-old cars.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2009)

nickel said:


> Βρε τι ξέθαψα!


Εγώ ήξερα μόνο την ελληνική βερσιόν


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2009)

Ξυπνάς μαχμουρλής, προχωρημένο πρωί μιας γενικότερα μαχμουρλίδικης μέρας... Ε, μην περιμένετε σοβαρά πράματα τώρα... _TiK ToK_ από Ke$ha, λοιπόν. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2009)

Ένα υπέροχο κομμάτι κι ένας εκπληκτικός μαέστρος.
"Salut d'amour, op.12" composed by Edward Elgar, played by Y. Temirkanov and Saint Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra in Tokyo (7, Nov, 2008).


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2009)

nickel said:


> Βρε τι ξέθαψα!
> 
> 5000 Volts: Dr Kiss Kiss


 
Δεν το πιστεύω τι ξέθαψες! 
Είχα να τ' ακούσω από τότε, που άκουγα γυμνασιόπαις Wolfman Jack και Casy Kasem στον AFRS από τη βάση του Ελληνικού, και Πετρίδη από την ΕΡΑ. 
Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ, για τη βόλτα στο παρελθόν! :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2009)

E, τότε δεν θα έχετε πρόβλημα να κάνουμε και μια βόλτα στο παρόν.  _Right Round_ από Flo Rida:




 
Και για να προλάβω όσους τρέξουν να πουν ότι το _Right Round_ είναι το _You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)_ των Dead or Alive: ;)


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2009)

Μπα, εγώ θα πάω ακόμα πιο βαθιά. Με κάλεσαν να δοκιμάσω τις γεύσεις του κύριου Peter Gordon, από τη Νέα Ζηλανδία, σε ένα καινούργιο χαμπουργκεράδικο του Μολ, κι εγώ θυμήθηκα (εκτός από όλα τα εκπληκτικά χάμπουργκερ αυτής, της προηγούμενης και της επόμενης ζωής, διότι για ένα χάμπουργκερ ζούμε) τους Peter & Gordon, που είχαν κάνει το 1964 επιτυχία με το _World Without Love_, τραγούδι που τους έδωσαν ο Πολ και ο Τζον των Μπιτλς, επειδή δεν το θεωρούσαν κατάλληλο για τα δικά τους γράδα. Από τη Wikipedia (η φατσούλα, δική μου):
"A World Without Love" is one of The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame's 500 Songs that Shaped Rock and Roll. McCartney did not think the song was good enough for The Beatles. Prior to giving the song to Peter and Gordon, he offered it Billy J. Kramer, who rejected it. McCartney described John Lennon's reaction to the song: "The funny first line always used to please John. 'Please lock me away –' 'Yes, okay.' End of song." :)​





Ο αριστερός, ο Gordon Waller (του 'φερνε του Λένον, έτσι; ) πέθανε από καρδιά τον περασμένο Ιούλιο, στα 64 του.


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2009)

_California_ - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Costas (Dec 11, 2009)

Αλεξάντρα (#886), έχει πλάκα πώς ερμηνεύει ψυχολογικά το κομμάτι με τα χέρια του, όντως! Δεν παρακολουθώ συμφωνική μουσική οπτικά (σχεδόν πάντα μόνο ηχογραφημένη και μόνο ακουστικά), και δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για σχολή. Κάνει το ίδιο και σ' ένα presto, όμως; Μπορείς, χωρίς μπαγκέτα, να δώσεις γρήγορο, στακάτο ρυθμό με τα χέρια, χωρίς να κουραστείς και με την ίδια ακρίβεια;

Βίκυ Μοσχολιού, Γιώργος Χρονάς, Γιάννης Μαρκόπουλος

βίντεο Αλεξάνδρεια (από τα Ανεξάρτητα, 1975)

Τα χαράματα έφυγαν για την Αλεξάνδρεια
ο Αντίνοος
ο Νίκος
ο Ίβυκος
ο Καραϊσκάκης
ο χορευτής του Σαίντ-Ιλαίρ
ο Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης
ο Γιάννης Χρήστου
η Μαίριλυν Μονρόε
και ο κιθαριστής των φλαμέγκος.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2009)

Costas said:


> Αλεξάντρα (#886), έχει πλάκα πώς ερμηνεύει ψυχολογικά το κομμάτι με τα χέρια του, όντως! Δεν παρακολουθώ συμφωνική μουσική οπτικά (σχεδόν πάντα μόνο ηχογραφημένη και μόνο ακουστικά), και δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για σχολή. Κάνει το ίδιο και σ' ένα presto, όμως; Μπορείς, χωρίς μπαγκέτα, να δώσεις γρήγορο, στακάτο ρυθμό με τα χέρια, χωρίς να κουραστείς και με την ίδια ακρίβεια;


Υπάρχουν πολλά βιντεάκια με τον Yuri Temirkanov. Ίσως ανακαλύψεις κάποιο presto.
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=temirkanov&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2009)

_Too Many of My Yesterdays_ - Peter Hammill


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2009)

_House With No Door_ - Van Der Graaf Generator


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2009)

_My Room (Waiting For Wonderland)_ - Van Der Graaf Generator


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2009)

Ένας εκδικητικός, άτεγκτος Θεός:​_God's Gonna Cut You Down_ - Johnny Cash




Αν δεν αναγνωρίζετε τα πρόσωπα που συγκεντρώθηκαν για τον δέοντα φόρο τιμής στον Τζόνι Κας, λυσάρι εδώ.​


----------



## Aurelia (Dec 12, 2009)

EvAnEsCeNcE - LiThIuM


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2009)

Από την πάσα της SBE εκεί:
_I Heard It Through The Grapevine_ - Marvin Gaye


----------



## crystal (Dec 13, 2009)

;)


----------



## Aurelia (Dec 14, 2009)

*Ζερβουδάκης- Άραγε νά 'μαι κάποιος άλλος*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgC7FDdhUUw


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

Άντε, για να πάει καλά η βδομάδα: John Fogerty - _The Old Man Down The Road_: 
http://www.livevideo.com/media/playvideo_fs.aspx?fs=1&cid=4A698FF537354AF494F6E7BE6FEDB095


----------



## somnambulist (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

Να 'σαι καλά, βρε somnambulist, το χρειάζονταν αυτό και τα ηχεία και τ' αφτιά μου!


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2009)

Και τώρα που πήραν φωτιά τα τέλια: _Putting out fire (with gasoline)_, από το _Cat People_, αν και πολλοί νεότεροι το έμαθαν από τη φετινή ταινιάρα, τους _Inglourious Basterds_. Ζητώ συγγνώμη για τη φωτογραφία του Μπόουι, δεν τη διάλεξα εγώ.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

A, ωραία, ξύπνησε το νήμα. :) Το επόμενο είναι αφιερωμένο στη συμπαθή τάξη των επαγγελματιών που δεν πρόκειται να έχουν το παραμικρό οικονομικό πρόβλημα, όσο το κέρατο πάει σύννεφο — και φυσικά αναφέρομαι στους (νεολογίζοντες) ιδιοκτήτες ξενοδοχείων «ημιπαραμονής» ή «ημιδιαμονής».  Ο κος 305, κατά κόσμον γνωστός ως Pitbull, βάζει φωτιά στα στρώματα (και δεν εννοώ τα ταξικά!) με το _Hotel Room Service_:


----------



## somnambulist (Dec 14, 2009)

Ζάζουλα, αυτό για σένα, τα αυτιά σου και τα ηχεία σου


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

Πολύ καλό, ευχαριστώ! Καμία σχέση με αυτό το musak.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2009)

To _Paparazzi _από τη Lady Gaga (για το γλωσσικό τού θέματος, εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2591): :)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 15, 2009)

*Traditional carol honoring king Julian (featuring Fat man!)*​


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2009)

Χα χα, τέλειο!


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Άντε, για να πάει καλά η βδομάδα: John Fogerty - _The Old Man Down The Road_:
> http://www.livevideo.com/media/playvideo_fs.aspx?fs=1&cid=4A698FF537354AF494F6E7BE6FEDB095


 
Πολύ σχετικό, μουσικά τουλάχιστον, και ταιριαστό με τη σημερινή μου μέρα στη ζούγκλα των υποχρεώσεων :
_Run Through The Jungle_ - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2009)

Even Santa shakes his booty and fat vertically challenged people shake it better! 
Για να εξαντλήσουμε το θέμα, μετά την πάσα του somnambulist παραπάνω (ωραίο remix) και τη highlight ντρίμπλα της Έλσας (που υποψιάζομαι ότι θα σιχαθώ αυτές τις γιορτές, μόλις τη δείξω στα παιδιά :)), ένα στημένο πέναλτι που μονοπωλεί (τόσο πολύ που έχω εθιστεί κι εγώ), επαναλαμβανόμενο κατά περιόδους, τα ηχεία του υπολογιστή και των ηχοσυστημάτων σπιτιού και αυτοκινήτου (η ευχέρεια που έχουν όλα τα άτιμα τα πιτσιρίκια στον χειρισμό τους δεν παύει να με εκπλήσσει). 
Σε δύο εκτελέσεις, μία για παιδιά όλων των ηλικιών από τον ξεκαρδιστικό εδώ Sacha Baron Cohen:

_I Like To Move It_ - Madagascar 1




 
και η ragga lyrics εκτέλεση των Reel 2 Real, για τον Ζάζουλα και όχι μόνο ;):​


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2009)

Και μια γέφυρα για τα επόμενα, με τον John Lydon (ex Rotten):

_Rise _- Public Image Ltd


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2009)

daeman said:


> και η ragga lyrics εκτέλεση των Reel 2 Real, για τον Ζάζουλα και όχι μόνο ;):



http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=704#post704


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=704#post704


 
Ευχαριστώ, Ζαζ! 
Όχι μόνο για το μουσικοστιχουργικό update, αλλά και γιατί ανακάλυψα το νήμα όπου θα προσθέσω το ανέκδοτο με τον γάαρον, μόλις ευκαιρήσω (μετά τις πιπέτες και τα σιφώνια, βεβαίως)...:)


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2009)

In response to that "Casta Diva" και επειδή είναι η πιο αγαπημένη μου άρια (και μου την καταστρέψατε, η αισθητική μου θα περάσει ώρες να συνέλθει), αν εξαιρέσουμε την αξεπέραστη (για τα δικά μου γούστα) εκτέλεση της Κάλλας (εδώ), τούτη εδώ είναι ένας άριστος συνδυασμός, χάρμα ώτων και οφθαλμών. (Τη γνωστή τσιρίδα την τραβάει όσο λίγες.)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 15, 2009)

Πάρε αυτό για να ξελαμπικάρεις, είναι συγκλονιστική!


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2009)

Όσο προλαβαίνουμε, πριν ξαναπέσουν τα άγρια: Η Άννα, με τον Ρολάντο Βιγιαζόν, στο ντουέτο O soave fanciulla:


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 15, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι αυτές τις μέρες έχω κολλήσει με κάτι που έψαχνα πολύ καιρό: γαλλική electro bossa nova από την Isabelle Antena. Omerta Bossa σε ρεμίξ του Νικόλα Κόντε:

http://isfuckingaweso.me/song/320288/Isabelle-Antena-Omerta-Bossa-remix


----------



## somnambulist (Dec 16, 2009)

Και για να ρίξω λίγο το αισθητικό επίπεδο και ν' ανεβάσω το επιστημολογικό -αλλά κυρίως για να αραδιάσω την εξαιρετική περιγραφή του Μ. Φούλερ: *the throat-scaring tortured roar of hardcore*

What is hardcore? (1) Is it another "science," an abstract proving machine that governs the right to speak? (2) A science in the sense that all those who are allowed the capacity to practice it, who are hardcore and therefore need not speak about it but simply enact it, gain their ability to be hardcore by recognizing and invoking the epistemological, rhythmic, vocabulary modes by which it is made. This is the means of its dispersion, transport and eventual mutation, its means of connection with other operations. In this manner, hardcore, a meritocracy of sorts, is constitutionally open at certain scales within the wider dimensiions in which it operates. At the same time, it is because of the way in which all these stylistic and methodological elements are forged through multiscalar historical interactions with dynamics of social, aesthetic, and economic stratification and subjectivation -and demand that they be acknowledged as being so (3) (without falling into the trap of saying that is simply "about," or the "result of" those of class or race and so on)- that their self-determination functions. If subjectivation here is becoming at the scale of an individual, or of a social body, it can also be said to function as a filtering system, a generator of surplus value, and as a war machine of voices and beats. 

(1) Some notes on "hardcore": Hardcore takes a number of routes. The name turns up in use for the most compelling areas of music (i.e., an initially US outcropping of punk beginning in the early '80s; a form of techno that introduced break-beats and accentuated its potential for "cheesy" sounds -this aspect is well covered by Reynolds in _Energy Flash)_ and also an approach to making music and being in life that transcends any specific area of music, such as the following sample: Q: What do you believe in? A: Hardcore..." Gunshot, _Patriot Games_, Vinyl Solution, London, 1993.

(2) For one take of this process of inclusion, based on familiarity back in the day, see Oxide and Neutrino, "Up Middle Finger," on _Execute_, Warner Music UK, 2001.

(3) See Paul Gilroy, "' ... To Be Real': The Dissident Forms of Black Expressive Culture," in Catherine Ugwu, ed. _Let's Get It On: The Politics of Black Performance_, ICA and Bay Press, London, 1995, pp. 12-33.

Από το: Fuller, M., (2005) _Media Ecologies: Materialist Energies in Art and Technoculture_. MIT Press; Cambridge, Massachusetts. p. 33. 

Συγγνώμη για τις πολλές εγκυκλοπαιδικές πληροφορίες, αλλά νομίζω το είδος τις αξίζει.

Love or hate


----------



## somnambulist (Dec 16, 2009)

Και μια ελληνική εκδοχή του χάρντκορ ;)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2009)

Για τον Αμβρόσιο, λόγω #919: ;)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2009)

Άντε και για να σας κουλάνω εντελώς (με αφορμή και την πατρίδα τού αποπάνω κυρίου) — Dança do Créu!  Για να δείτε και πώς τη βρίσκουν χορεύοντας τα γατιά: ;)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2009)

Ε, αφού σας μύησα στο _Dança do Créu_, και μια που λίγο νωρίτερα μιλούσαμε για τη _Μαδαγασκάρη_, πάρτε κι ένα εκπληκτικό φιλμάκι που τα συνδυάζει: 




 
Και για όσους ενδιαφερονται για τη γλωσσική αξία τού θέματος, μια γνωριμία με τον νεολογισμό *popozudas*, για όσους δουλεύουν ως ΓΠ την πορτογαλική: :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2009)

Καλημέρα.
Από την ερώτηση του Ζαζ εκεί, στο 0':48" εδώ:

_Μωρό μου_ - Δημήτρης Πουλικάκος​


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2009)

Κάποιες αχαρακτήριστες εταιρείες μπλοκάρουν βιντεάκια στο youtube αν μένεις στη λάθος χώρα (και κατά κανόνα αφήνουν την Ελλάδα εκτός) ή και εντελώς.  Οπότε για να δείτε το βιντεοκλίπ τού _S.O.S._ τής Jordin Sparks πρέπει να πάτε εδώ:


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2009)

_So What_ - Miles Davis


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2009)

_Round Midnight_ - Miles Davis




 
_It is thought that Monk originally composed the song sometime between 1940 and 1941. However, Harry Colomby claims that Monk may have written an early version around 1936 (at the age of 19) with the title "Grand Finale". "'Round Midnight" is the most-recorded jazz standard composed by a jazz musician. __In allmusic.com it appears in over 1000 albums._ ​


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2009)

_Autumn Leaves_ - Cannonball Adderley featuring Miles Davis


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2009)

Το _Bad Romance_ από Lady Gaga:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το _Bad Romance_ από Lady Gaga:


...το οποίο, για κάποιον αδιευκρίνιστο λόγο, μου θύμισε το _Bed Of Nails_ Alice Cooper (άβυσσος η ψυχή τού ανθρώπου...):


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Έλα να ξυπνήσουμε λίγο!  Το _3_, καινούργιο από Britney Spears:





Zazula said:


> Μάλλον, ρε παιδιά, δεν καταλάβατε το *3*...  Και ότι αποτελεί τον ύμνο στο threesome...
> 
> 1, 2, 3 / *Not only you and me* / Got one eighty degrees / *And I'm caught in between / *Countin'​
> 1, 2, 3 / *Peter, Paul & Mary / **Gettin' down with 3P / **Everybody loves *** / *Countin'
> ...





Zazula said:


> Κάποιες αχαρακτήριστες εταιρείες μπλοκάρουν βιντεάκια στο youtube αν μένεις στη λάθος χώρα (και κατά κανόνα αφήνουν την Ελλάδα εκτός) ή και εντελώς.


Πρέπει λοιπόν να βάζουμε λινκ εκτός γιουτιούμπ: 



.

Κυκλοφορούν πολλές παρωδίες, αλλά κατά κανόνα παρωδούν το βιντεάκι — τούτο 'δώ όμως έχει εντελώς άλλους στίχους πάνω στην ίδια μουσική (για το Speidi Free βλ.: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Speidi):


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Από εκεί:
_Come Together_ - The Beatles


----------



## Zazula (Dec 19, 2009)

Το _You And I_ από τη Medina:




 
Και εδώ το ορίτζιναλ (_Kun for mig_, παναπεί "only for me") στα δανέζικα:


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2009)

Με συγχωρείτε για το αταίριαστο, αλλά το 'χω τάξει.
Καλό κατευόδιο, Βασίλη.
_Συρτά (Πάρε με, νύχτα / συρτά Νίκαιας)_ - Στέλιος Πετράκης, Βασίλης Σταυρακάκης
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAmnNWRsh_A​Πάρε με, νύχτα, πάρε με
στη σκοτεινή σου αγκάλη,
μήπως ξεφύγω του σεβντά
που μ' έχει πιάσει πάλι


----------



## somnambulist (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YngpWylqQ3A&feature=related


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2009)

Somnambulist, ευχαριστώ για την πάσα. :) 
Από το _Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid,_ ταινία του Σαμ Πέκινπα με soundtrack του Μπομπ Ντίλαν:​
_Knockin' On Heavens Door_ - Bob Dylan (with Tom Petty)​


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2009)

_La Trampa_ - Tonino Carotone​



 Το ομολογώ, το ρεφρέν Mufa tango έτσι το άκουσα την πρώτη φορά, 
αλλά ήταν ξημερώματα πρωτοχρονιάς, κι εγώ έωλος*. ;)

*4. ο υποφέρων εκ μέθης της προτεραίας


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2009)

Κι άλλη πάσα για Dylan, και δεν αντιστέκομαι. 
Το πρώτο κομμάτι του Highway 61 Revisited, το πρώτο revisited που συνάντησα εγώ, Ζαζ. :) 
Εδώ δες νιάτα ο Μπομπ...

_Like A Rolling Stone_ - Bob Dylan


----------



## Aurelia (Dec 24, 2009)

Marianne Faithfull - There Is A Ghost​






Epica - Cry For The Moon​






RADIOHEAD - Pyramid Song (São Paulo)​


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2009)

Από εκεί, ο πιο χαρισματικός και ακατάβλητος διδάχτυλος* στην ιστορία της μουσικής:

_J'attendrai Swing (1939)_ - Django Reinhardt / Quintette du Hot Club de France




 
Και σε κινούμενο σχέδιο από το _Τρίο της Μπελβίλ_, στο 0':40" :):

_Belleville Rendez-Vous_ - Les Triplettes de Belleville




 
*OK, τριδάχτυλος, αλλά με τα δύο έπαιζε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2009)

_Not All That Glitters Is Gold_ - Prince Far I & King Tubby


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2009)

Για τον Κώστα, με αφορμή εκείνο το νήμα :):

_The Seeker_ - The Who


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Έπεσα τυχαία πάνω σ' αυτό και σκέφτηκα να φιλέψω κάτι την αβατάρα του *αδμίνιστρού μας.
Για τον ZazCat, πρωινό με μαρμελάδα (από το Μουλέν Ρουζ, ως είθισται πρωτοχρονιάτικα) 
και δεν πιστεύω να πειράζει τους *γάτους* _το φάτε μάτια *ψάρια ;)*_:

_Lady Marmalade_ - Christina Aguilera, Lil' Kim, Mya, Pink​



Ευτυχώς που τις παρουσιάζει στο τέλος κι έμαθα ποια είναι η καθεμιά.

Τ' αυτιά μου προτιμούν αυτή την εκτέλεση, όμως, κι ας είναι ημιτελής:
_Lady Marmalade_ - LaBelle​



 
Όπως γράφει η Wikipedia, πάντως, η λογοκρισία την είχε άχτι αυτή τη φράση (άλλο παράδειγμα, το _Let's Spend the Night Together_):
In the United Kingdom, the song has been sung on several talent shows, including _The X Factor_ by Leona Lewis, and on _Eurovision: Your Country Needs You_ by Jade Ewen, where in both instances, the lyric _"voulez-vous coucher avec moi (ce soir)?"_ was changed to _"voulez-vous chanter avec moi (ce soir)?"_ (do you want to sing with me (tonight)?).

Και μια γλωσσική απορία: καλά τα αγγλικά και τα γαλλικά, αλλά το παραλήρημα του _κίτσι κίτσι άια ντάντα_ μήπως είναι κάνα ρητό εξ Αλαμπουρνίας;


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2009)

daeman said:


> Και μια γλωσσική απορία: καλά τα αγγλικά και τα γαλλικά, αλλά το παραλήρημα του _κίτσι κίτσι άια ντάντα_ μήπως είναι κάνα ρητό εξ Αλαμπουρνίας;


Κάτι ανάμεσα σε σκατ και «μμμ» (όπως στο «κάνε μου λιγάκι μμμ»).

Φιλμάρα, τραγουδάρα, και εκτελεσάρες όλες.


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Κάτι ανάμεσα σε σκατ και «μμμ» (όπως στο «κάνε μου λιγάκι μμμ»).
> 
> Φιλμάρα, τραγουδάρα, και εκτελεσάρες όλες.


 
Κάτι ανάμεσα σ' αυτό:
_Enigma (Give a bit of Mmh to me)_ - Amanda Lear*




 
και σ' αυτό, δηλαδή; ​_Minnie the Moocher_ - Cab Calloway




 
*Όχι, τη Θώδη δεν την προσθέτω! ​


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Και μια που πιάσαμε τα μιούζικαλ και τις κομματάρες, ορίστε η Μίνι πάλι, αυτή τη φορά από το επίσης πολύ καλό Cotton Club:

_Minnie the Moocher_ - Larry Marshall (The Cotton Club)​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2009)

Και για το γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον: Cab Calloway's "Hepsters' Dictionary," c. 1944


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Και για να δέσει το γλυκό, ένα από τα καλύτερα κομμάτια του Μουλέν Ρουζ (ανάμεσα στα πολλά καλά που έχει εκείνο το εξαιρετικό σάουντρακ):

_El Tango de Roxanne_ - Ewan McGregor, José Feliciano, Jacek Koman and Richard Roxburgh​



 
Ωραίο το γλωσσάρι, Δρ7χ!


----------



## Aurelia (Dec 30, 2009)

Huddy - Perhaps​




Loreena Mc Kennitt- Tango to Evora​




The Waltz of Utopia" Yorgos Kazantzis​




Midnight Choir - Long Hard Ride​




*(((Καλή Χρονιά!)))​*


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Με αφορμή το σημερινό gangsta νήμα, δυο cool σχετικά 

Πρώτα το παλιό:
_Gangsters_ - The Specials​



 
και το πιο πρόσφατο, με τη Μισέλ:
_Gangsta's Paradise_ - *Cool*io featuring L.V.​


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2009)

daeman said:


> Έπεσα τυχαία πάνω σ' αυτό και σκέφτηκα να φιλέψω κάτι την αβατάρα του *αδμίνιστρού μας.
> Για τον ZazCat, πρωινό με μαρμελάδα (από το Μουλέν Ρουζ, ως είθισται πρωτοχρονιάτικα)
> και δεν πιστεύω να πειράζει τους *γάτους* _το φάτε μάτια *ψάρια ;).*_


Τελικά δεν μ' αφήνετε ν' αγιάσω (που 'ναι και το τελευταίο από τα New Year Resolutions μου —του 2009— που μου μένει για να τα 'χω πραγματοποιήσει όλα, κι έχω ελάχιστες ώρες μπροστά μου ). Τελοσπάντων, ας σας ευχηθώ _Όνειρα Γλυκά_ με τη φωνή (και το λίκνισμα) της Beyoncé:




 
Κι αν προτιμάτε να μην πάτε για νάνι, αλλά ξύνεστε για κλαμπάκι, θα χρειαστεί να ακολουθήσετε την προτροπή των Sugababes (που ουσιαστικά πρόκειται πλέον για franchise, μια και δεν έχουν κανένα κοινό μέλος με την αρχική σύνθεση του γκρουπ) — _Get Sexy_ (πρέπει να κυκλοφορεί και σ' ίσαμε σαρανταδέκα remix):




 
Κλαμπ είπατε, ε; Βάλτε κι ένα μισόευρο στην τσεπούλα (είναι απίστευτο πώς κάθονται τα τρία τελευταία γράμματα στον γιουτιούμπειο σύνδεσμο, για subliminal messaging και έτσι): ;)




 
Και μετά το κλαμπάκι, ένα γλυκάκι είναι ό,τι πρέπει — κοπιάστε απ' το κορυφαίο _Candy Shop_, και το μόνο που θα σας κοστίσει είναι άλλα 50 Cent: :)




 
Και για όσους αντικήνσορες δεν αρκούνται στο οπτικό αγαλλίασμα, πάρτε το και με uncensored lyrics:
[video=google;-208779554551664026]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-208779554551664026[/video]


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2010)

Πρώτα γιουτουμπάκια για το 2010, από τα οφειλόμενα του 2009.
Επειδή χτες βράδυ το φεγγάρι ήταν *μπλου *και προχτές λέγαμε για σκατ:

*Blue Μ**oon **- **Ella **Fitzgerald*​



 
*Blue Moon** - The Marcels*​



 
*Blue Moon** - Sha Na Na *​



 
*Skat - Canned Heat *​


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2010)

Το πρώτο μου γιουτιουμπάκι για το 2010 δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι άλλο από το _I Have a Dream_ —έχω, βλέπετε, κι εγώ όνειρα γι' αυτήν τη χρονιά, καθώς και για 'κείνες που θ' ακολουθήσουν :)—, μια πραγματικά πεντάστερη παραγωγή τού DJ Pantelis:


----------



## Aurelia (Jan 3, 2010)

Ένα καλό τέλος και...
Shivaree - Goodnight Moon​





...μια καλή αρχή!
Θανάσης Παπακωνσταντίνου - Άστρο του πρωινού​




Μεταιχμιακά παραληρώντας


----------



## zwntanakis (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Ambrose (Jan 4, 2010)

Και δυο inventions του Μπαχ από τον Ούγγρο Αντράς Σίφ (András Schiff):


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2010)

Η άρια Dolce Suono από τη Lucia Di Lammermoor του Donizetti, που ακούστηκε από την Αλβανή υψίφωνο Inva Mula-Tchako στην ταινία Fifth Element. Θεϊκή φωνή, θεϊκή μελωδία!


----------



## Aurelia (Jan 8, 2010)

;) Fairfield Parlour - Emily​




 Mazzy Star - Fade Into You​




 FOREST OF SHADOWS - THE SILENT CRY​


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2010)

Σπέρνει πάλι ο Τίμπαλαντ... καλά λένε ότι έχει το άγγιγμα του Μίδα στις παραγωγές ο άνθρωπος! Το _Morning After Dark_, λοιπόν, από Timbaland feat. Nelly Furtado & SoShy:


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2010)

Διπλή πάσα από εδώ, αλλά για ευνόητους λόγους την αξιοποιώ σε δύο αναρτήσεις:

_Femme Fatale_ - Velvet Underground & Nico




με βιντεάκι γαλλικής παραγωγής. :)​


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2010)

Και το δεύτερο από την αποπάνω πάσα:

_Σερσέ λα φαμ_ - Βασίλης Τσιτσάνης




Κρίμα που δεν υπάρχει πια ο Μαύρος Γάτος, ν' άκουγα καμιά πενιά απόψε...​


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2010)

Από το slip, στα sound bytes ;):

_Do You Read Me?_ - Rory Gallagher


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2010)

Και βέβαια, από την πάσα-έτοιμο γκολ του Νίκελ εδώ:

_Γαρύφαλλε_ - Πελόμα Μποκιού




 
Η πλάκα είναι ότι σε αρκετές ιστοσελίδες, ο τίτλος έχει απλογραφηθεί σε _Γαρίφαλε._ ;)​


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2010)

Μετά από τούτο 'δώ, το ερώτημα που πλανάται πάνω από τη Λεξιλογία είναι ένα: _Who Let The Dogs Out?_


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2010)

δατ βούντου ;)​ 
_You Do Something To Me_ (Cole Porter) - Sinead O'Connor​


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2010)

_Maria_ - Blondie :)​


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2010)

daeman said:


> δατ βούντου ;)​


 
Εμένα από την άλλη ο τίτλος πλέον με παραπέμπει αλλού




 
ΥΓ. Celebrityspotting: Ο Γουέλλερ είναι γείτονας μου, απ' ότι φαίνεται, τον έχω δει πολλές φορές, οπότε στηρίζουμε τα τοπικά προϊόντα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εμένα από την άλλη ο τίτλος πλέον με παραπέμπει αλλού
> You do something to me - Paul Weller
> 
> ΥΓ. Celebrityspotting: Ο Γουέλλερ είναι γείτονας μου, απ' ότι φαίνεται, τον έχω δει πολλές φορές, οπότε στηρίζουμε τα τοπικά προϊόντα.


 
Επειδή ο Γουέλερ είναι από τους αγαπημένους μου (από τους Jam στους Style Council και μέχρι σήμερα, ό,τι και να παίζει), αλλά δεν τον βλέπω συχνά όπως εσύ ;), SBE, ορίστε και μια ζωντανή εκτέλεση του ίδιου κομματιού, με πιο δυνατό ήχο, που σκεφτόμουν να βάλω χτες, αλλά προτίμησα την ατμόσφαιρα του βιντεακίου της Sinead:
_You do something to me_ - Paul Weller


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2010)

daeman said:


> Επειδή ο Γουέλερ είναι από τους αγαπημένους μου (από τους Jam στους Style Council και μέχρι σήμερα, ό,τι και να παίζει), αλλά δεν τον βλέπω συχνά όπως εσύ ;), SBE, ορίστε και μια ζωντανή εκτέλεση του ίδιου κομματιού, με πιο δυνατό ήχο, που σκεφτόμουν να βάλω χτες, αλλά προτίμησα την ατμόσφαιρα του βιντεακίου της Sinead




Αυτό το είχα δει στην τηλεόραση 
Διακρίνω μια μικρή ζήλεια για τα σελέμπρια της γειτονιάς μου;
Κι όμως, να πώς τον πρόσεξα: στο γυμναστήριο εδώ δίπλα, την ώρα που έφευγα ένα παιδάκι έπεσε απάνω μου, ο πατέρας του μου ζήτησε συγγνώμη για το τρακάρισμα. Μετά σκεφτόμουνα, αυτός ο πατέρας (ή παππούς), τι μαλλί ήταν αυτό που είχε, οξυζεναρισμένο και πανκιάρικο, δε βλέπεις να το έχουν πολλοί σταφιδο-μεσήλικες. Και μετά έκανε κλικ. Και μετά τον ξαναείδα μερικές φορές, άρα είναι γείτονας. 
Ας σταματήσω όμως εδώ το namedropping. Βλέπω κι άλλους επώνυμους στο δρόμο τακτικά, αλλά μην το κάνουμε θέμα. 
Το χειρότερο πρέπει να είχε συμβεί σε γνωστή μου που ήρθε Λονδίνο μέσα δεκαετίας του '80 για μόνιμη εγκατάσταση και μέσα στη ζαλάδα των πρώτων ημερών πέφτει πάνω στον Τζέρεμι Άιρονς και νομίζει ότι ήταν κάποιος από τους καθηγητές της στο σχολείο και πάει και του μιλάει και πάνω στην κουβέντα τον αναγνωρίζει και καταπίνει τη γλώσσα της.


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2010)

αντιθέσεις 

_Shiny Happy People_ - R.E.M.​


----------



## crystal (Jan 13, 2010)

Έπαιζε προχθές το Death Proof και το θυμήθηκα. Αγαπημένο τραγούδι, κι επειδή είμαι πολύ καλή διαλέγω βιντεάκι ειδικά για τους άρρενες του φόρουμ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2010)

Με αφορμή εκείνο το νήμα, σ' αυτό το πολυσυζητημένο, πολυακουσμένο τραγούδι θυμάμαι πρώτη φορά το_ jester:_
(κι άλλες πρωτόγνωρες τότε για μένα λέξεις και εκφράσεις, ακούγοντάς το ώρες ατελείωτες και σκαλίζοντας με μανία λεξικά, βιβλία και περιοδικά για να το αποκρυπτογραφήσω, πολύ π.Ι. 

_American Pie_ - Don McLean


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2010)

_Language Is a Virus -_ Laurie Anderson




Paradise
Is exactly like
Where you are right now
Only much much
Better.​ 
I saw this guy on the train
And he seemed to gave gotten stuck
In one of those abstract trances.
And he was going: "Ugh...Ugh...Ugh..."​ 
And Fred said:
"I think he's in some kind of pain.
I think it's a pain cry."
And I said: "Pain cry?
Then language is a virus."​ 
Language! It's a virus!
Language! It's a virus!​ 
Well I was talking to a friend
And I was saying:
I wanted you.
And I was looking for you.
But I couldn't find you. I couldn't find you.
And he said: Hey!
Are you talking to me?
Or are you just practicing
For one of those performances of yours?
Huh?​ 
Language! It's a virus!
Language! It's a virus!​ 
He said: I had to write that letter to your mother.
And I had to tell the judge that it was you.
And I had to sell the car and go to Florida.
Because that's just my way of saying (It's a charm.)
That I love you. And I (It's a job.)
Had to call you at the crack of dawn (Why?)
And list the times that I've been wrong.
Cause that's just my way of saying
That I'm sorry. (It's a job.)​ 
Language! It's a virus!
Language! It's a virus!​ 
Paradise
Is exactly like
Where you are right now
Only much much (It's a shipwreck,)
Better. (It's a job.)​ 
You know? I don't believe there's such a thing as TV. 
I mean - they just keep showing you
The same pictures over and over.
And when they talk they just make sounds
That more or less synch up
With their lips.
That's what I think!​ 
Language! It's a virus!
Language! It's a virus!
Language! It's a virus!​ 
Well I dreamed there was an island
That rose up from the sea.
And everybody on the island
Was somebody from TV.
And there was a beautiful view
But nobody could see.
Cause everybody on the island
Was saying: Look at me! Look at me!
Look at me! Look at me!​ 
Because they all lived on an island
That rose up from the sea.
And everybody on the island
Was somebody from TV.
And there was a beautiful view
But nobody could see.
Cause everybody on the island
Was saying: Look at me! Look at me! Look at me!
Look at me! Look at me! Why?​ 
Paradise is exactly like
Where you are right now
Only much much better.​


----------



## somnambulist (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## somnambulist (Jan 15, 2010)

_free your mind and your ass will follow_ - funkadelic​



 
_Spaceways, part 2_ - Sun Ra​


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2010)

Στη σαββατιάτικη εκπομπή του (_Στην υγειά μας_) ο Σπύρος Παπαδόπουλος φιλοξένησε τραγουδιστές των μπουάτ. Την παρακολούθησα με την οφειλόμενη συγκίνηση και την αναπόφευκτη αμηχανία, όπως όταν ανακαλύπτεις ότι δεν γερνάς μόνο εσύ αλλά και οι όμορφες γυναίκες μιας άλλης εποχής — συνήθως και οι φωνές τους. Δεν πάει να γέρασε κι ο Λάκης Παππάς, κούκλος ήταν, ιδιαίτερα στη «Μανούλα μου», μόνο που δεν βρήκα βιντεάκι και το έβαλα εδώ με την Αλεξίου.

Το αστείο, όπως εξηγούσα στο γιο μου, είναι που βρέθηκα τα χρόνια εκείνα, ως κάτοικος Πλάκας, καταμεσής στο μπουατικό γίγνεσθαι, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να πήγα πολλές φορές σε μπουάτ: μια φορά στις πρώτες εμφανίσεις του Σαββόπουλου και άλλη μια στον Αντώνη Καλογιάννη, την εβδομάδα μετά τη μεταπολίτευση. Οργισμένο νιάτο, με καθημερινή παρέα τους Μπιτλς, τους Ρόλινγκ Στόουνς, τους Ντορς και όλο το ποπ και το ροκ από τις όχθες του Μέρζι μέχρι τα λιβάδια του Μοντερέι, θεωρούσα τα τραγούδια των μπουάτ «ελαφρό τραγούδι». Και «ελαφρό» παραμένει, αλλά με πολλά από εκείνα τα τραγούδια να έχουν δείξει την αντοχή τους στο χρόνο και, σαν κάθε τι οικείο, να είναι και πολύ αγαπητά. (Ωραία, και ακολουθεί Δημουλά.)

Μανούλα μου


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2010)

Δεν ταιριάζει με το προηγούμενο, αλλά γυροφέρνει στο μυαλό μου μέρες τώρα:

_Let's Stick Together_ - Roxy Music




 
Εκτός από το μουστάκι ντούγκλα του Μπράιαν Φέρι, cameo εμφάνιση της Τζέρι Χολ (¡Arriba! Ακούς, Παλάβρα; Έτσι προφέρεται! ), από το 1':56" και μετά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2010)

daeman said:


> Δεν ταιριάζει με το προηγούμενο...


Μα πώς το ισχυρίζεσαι αυτό; Με το που είδα την Τζέρι Χολ εκείνης της εποχής, είπα «Μανούλα μου!».


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2010)

για την Αλίκη​ 
_White Rabbit _- Jefferson Airplane




_Alice's Restaurant_ (Illustrated, Part 1) - Arlo Guthrie




_Alice's Restaurant_ (Illustrated, Part 2) - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2010)

_Alice _- Sisters of Mercy​


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2010)

Μαύρος θάνατος, μαύρη πανώλη, για τους στίχους του. Από το πολυαγαπημένο άλμπουμ, _Winds of Change_, του Eric Burdon (μετά των Ζώων του).






*The Black Plague (Eric Burdon)*

The bell tolls
The black plague has struck
And diseased eyes roll upwards
As if knowing which direction their souls will travel
(Bring out your dead)
A woman in black cries
As the deathly procession passes by
And monks moan en masse

The yet clean peasant pounds upon the castle door
For it is safer inside the walls
Their knocking pounds a dull tone across the quiet, deserted courtyard
The bodies of unfortunates bloat in the hot sun outside the castle walls
And ones ignorant of all facts plunder the diseased corpses for remaining riches.
(Bring out your dead)
And the bell tolls on

A man walks around the castle walls on the outside
The light from his lamp dancing shadows as he moves
He tends the sick
Gives comfort to all he can for dying woman and crying man
But he feels it most for the children
(Unclean)
Tears glisten on his cheek
Did man ever deserve this death?
And not all will die, just the poor
For the rich are inside the castle walls
And he knows he could be with them
And they laugh at this fool of a man
Through the stone fortress windows
And the bell tolls on

(Unclean)
And many deaths and many days later
Many tears have been cried but in vain
For tears can never erase the pain of death
Only time has that talent.
His hands are now blistered but this man walks on
The only element of sanity that people look to him for answers and he answers all
And the bell tolls on inside the castle wall
(Bring out your dead)

The dead are now buried and the plague is at its end
Life for the people flowers again
They breathe fresh air like they did once before
And there is not a sound from beyond the castle walls
The bell has stopped
And only silence is heard
And the peasants outside wonder what happened within
In their bones they feel something is wrong
The bell has been silent much too long
For many days not one soul has stirred from the stone fortress where the rich people live
No one came and no one went
Fear can do many strange things
And even though water ran low
Their mouths burnt and bellies caked dry
Not one person put a foot outside
No one had that much courage
For they feared the peasants and their world outside
So they played it safe and didn’t move
But one by one they perished and died.


----------



## somnambulist (Jan 19, 2010)

_Satisfaction_ - Björk and PJ Harvey​



 
(προσθήκη συντονιστή: τίτλος & ερμηνευτές, ώστε να τα βρίσκουμε με την αναζήτηση


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2010)

_See See Rider_ - Eric Burdon & the Animals


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2010)

_Hideaway_ - John Mayall's Bluesbreakers featuring Eric Clapton




 
_Steppin' Out_ - John Mayall's Bluesbreakers- featuring Eric Clapton


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2010)

*Χρυσές Σφαίρες 2010 (67th Golden Globes, 17/1/2010)*

Κέρδισε το τραγούδι _The Weary Kind_ που τραγουδάει ο Ryan Bingham, από την ταινία _Crazy Heart_, με τον Τζεφ Μπρίτζες να υποδύεται έναν τραγουδιστή της κάντρι (ρόλο που του εξασφάλισε τη Χρυσή Σφαίρα και τις επευφημίες των συναδέλφων του).






Μεγάλος χαμένος ο Πολ Μακάρτνι, με το τραγούδι _(I Want To) Come Home_ από την ταινία _Everybody's Fine_ με τον Ντε Νίρο. Τζάμπα τόσο ταξίδι και η βροχή που έφαγε.






Πιο εντυπωσιακό: από το μεταφελινικό _Nine_, το _Cinema Italiano_ με την Κέιτ Χάντσον.






Και, δεν ξέρω τι λένε, αλλά τη σφαίρα έπρεπε να την πάρει το άλλο τραγούδι από το _Nine_, που αποκλείεται να είδες την ταινία και να το ξέχασες. Δεν ήταν καν υποψήφιο. (Μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε, αλλά βιντεάκι πουθενά.)


----------



## Aurelia (Jan 19, 2010)

novak - rapunzel​




Madrugada ~ Sirens​


----------



## zwntanakis (Jan 19, 2010)

_Dance D' Amour_ - The 69 Eyes​



 
προσθήκη συντονιστή: τίτλος & ερμηνευτές, ώστε να τα βρίσκουμε με την αναζήτηση :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2010)

...
Αυθεντικό 
_Η μάγισσα της Αραπιάς_ - Βασίλης Τσιτσάνης
​



 
Πιστή εκτέλεση
_Η μάγισσα της Αραπιάς_ - Γιώργος Ξηντάρης & Μπάμπης Τσέρτος
​



 
Διασκευή 
_Η μάγισσα της Αραπιάς_ - Σπύρος Σούκης
​


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2010)

Αυθεντικό
_Καϊξής_ - Απόστολος Χατζηχρήστος, Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης




 
εξαιρετική ενορχήστρωση / διασκευή 
επιτέλους, κάποιος το ανέβασε! 
_Καϊξής / Ιφιγένεια_ (4':35") - Νίκος Μαραγκόπουλος​


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2010)

υπερατλαντική παρένθεση ;)​ 
_Sitting In Limbo_ - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## SBE (Jan 19, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πιο εντυπωσιακό: από το μεταφελινικό _Nine_, το _Cinema Italiano_ με την Κέιτ Χάντσον.
> Και, δεν ξέρω τι λένε, αλλά τη σφαίρα έπρεπε να την πάρει το άλλο τραγούδι από το _Nine_, που αποκλείεται να είδες την ταινία και να το ξέχασες. Δεν ήταν καν υποψήφιο. (Μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε, αλλά βιντεάκι πουθενά.)



Το τραγούδι Cinema Italiano γράφτηκε ειδικά για την ταινία (ίσως γι' αυτό στο σημείο εκείνο η ταινία έκανε κοιλιά,όχι τη μόνη), ενώ το άλλο προϋπήρχε, στο θεατρικό μιούζικαλ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2010)

_Desaparecido_ - Manu Chao


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2010)

daeman said:


> εξαιρετική ενορχήστρωση / διασκευή
> επιτέλους, κάποιος το ανέβασε!
> _Καϊξής / Ιφιγένεια_ (4':35") - Νίκος Μαραγκόπουλος​



Η απορία: Γύρω στο 6:00 ακούγεται ο τραγουδιστής να κάνει παιχνίδι με ένα dum tek tek. Μα έτσι δεν έλεγαν κι ένα τούρκικο τραγούδι στη Γιουροβίζιον που, λέει, ο τίτλος του δεν σημαίνει τίποτα;


----------



## Marinos (Jan 19, 2010)

Dum tek tek, απ' όσο ξέρω, είναι συνθηματικές λέξεις για τη δήλωση του ρυθμού στη λαϊκή μουσική, εδώ και στη γείτονα. Π.χ. λες ρυθμός ντουμ-τεκεντούμ-τεκετεκεντούμ κ.ο.κ. Μια προφορική συντομογραφία, ας πούμε -κάποιος πιο ειδικός στη μουσική ελπίζω να το εξηγήσει καλύτερα!


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η απορία: Γύρω στο 6:00 ακούγεται ο τραγουδιστής να κάνει παιχνίδι με ένα dum tek tek. Μα έτσι δεν έλεγαν κι ένα τούρκικο τραγούδι στη Γιουροβίζιον που, λέει, ο τίτλος του δεν σημαίνει τίποτα;


 
Χαίρομαι που ακούει και κάποιος τα γιουτούμπια που ποστάρω.
Δεν είναι ο τραγουδιστής, είναι αυτός που παίζει το τουμπελέκι (ή όπως αλλιώς θέλεις να το πεις· έχει κάμποσα ονόματα, εύλογα, αφού είναι από τα αρχαιότερα μουσικά όργανα), ένας από τους καλύτερους "κρουστούς" στην Ελλάδα, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θυμάμαι τ' όνομά του (ούτε στο CD γράφει αναλυτικά ποιος παίζει τι, μόνο ποιοι παίζουν). 
Καλά τα λέει ο Μαρίνος. Όπως στα υπόλοιπα μουσικά όργανα υπάρχουν νότες που καταγράφουν και περιγράφουν τη μελωδία, έτσι και στα κρουστά (τουλάχιστον σ' αυτά που παίζονται με τα χέρια· για τις ντραμς με τις μπαγκέτες δεν ξέρω) ο ρυθμός και το είδος του χτυπήματος περιγράφεται με αυτά τα συνθηματικά (π.χ. ντουμ τεκε ντουμ τεκε ντουμ τεκε ντε, ντουμ τριλια ντουμ τριλια ντουμ ντουμ, που άκουσες εδώ). Το ντουμ δηλώνει χτύπημα στο κέντρο της μεμβράνης (μπάσο, δυνατό και βαθύ), το τεκ ότι τα δάχτυλα χτυπάνε κοντά στη στεφάνη (πρίμα, ξερός και σύντομος ήχος), το τριλια την τρίλια με διαδοχικό χτύπημα των δαχτύλων, κ.λπ. Έτσι χρησιμεύουν στην εκμάθηση του ρυθμού αλλά και του τρόπου εκτέλεσης, όπως ένας άλλος μουσικός θα μουρμούριζε _ντο φα φα φα, σολ φα σολ φα σι ντο σι μι μι μι,_ για να αναφέρω ένα παράδειγμα κοντά στην ηλικία μας, Δρ7χ . Αν θέλεις, διαβάζεις κι εδώ, που ο παίχτης τα λέει καλύτερα. Αν θέλεις να το δεις στο ίδιο κομμάτι (με κάτι απερίγραπτα γελοία χορευτικά, όμως), πήγαινε στο 5':20" εδώ 



. Αν καταπιαστείς, πρόσεχε τα δάχτυλά σου! :)

Στο κομμάτι αυτό, την Ιφιγένεια, ιδίως στην εκτέλεση που ανάρτησα παραπάνω, ο άνθρωπος κεντάει, μιλάει με το τουμπελέκι, λες και το προειδοποιεί τι θα παίξει στη συνέχεια. Έρωτα έχει μ' αυτό που κάνει, πάθος, όπως όλοι οι μεγάλοι.


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Από εκεί, ένα από τα πιο συνηθισμένα είδη romance*:

_Holiday Romance_ - The Kinks (από το πολύ καλό θεματικό LP Soap Opera)




 
*ιδίως στα ελληνικά νησιά (Live your myth in Greece => the triple S => sea, sun, sex) ​


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η απορία: Γύρω στο 6:00 ακούγεται ο τραγουδιστής να κάνει παιχνίδι με ένα dum tek tek. Μα έτσι δεν έλεγαν κι ένα τούρκικο τραγούδι στη Γιουροβίζιον που, λέει, ο τίτλος του δεν σημαίνει τίποτα;


:) Ωραίο το άσμα



daeman said:


> Καλά τα λέει ο Μαρίνος. Όπως στα υπόλοιπα μουσικά όργανα υπάρχουν νότες που καταγράφουν και περιγράφουν τη μελωδία, έτσι και στα κρουστά [...] ο ρυθμός και το είδος του χτυπήματος περιγράφεται με αυτά τα συνθηματικά (π.χ. ντουμ τεκε ντουμ τεκε ντουμ τεκε ντε, ντουμ τριλια ντουμ τριλια ντουμ ντουμ, που άκουσες εδώ). Το ντουμ δηλώνει χτύπημα στο κέντρο της μεμβράνης (μπάσο, δυνατό και βαθύ), το τεκ ότι τα δάχτυλα χτυπάνε κοντά στη στεφάνη (πρίμα, ξερός και σύντομος ήχος), το τριλια την τρίλια με διαδοχικό χτύπημα των δαχτύλων, κ.λπ.


Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ (και η τουρκοΒικιπεντί) με τους αποπάνω κυρίους :):)


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Έλσα, σου οφείλω κάτι. Προς το παρόν, ορίστε κάτι άλλο, έναντι :):

_Πέντε μάγκες στον Περαία_ (Γιοβάν Τσαούς) - Αργύρης Μπακιρτζής




στο 1':56".


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Από την Ανατολή στη Δύση, με αφορμή αυτό. Μπορεί να είναι red, αλλά μ' αρέσει. 

_Red China Blues_ - Miles Davis​



 
:) Ζαζ, ορίστε και χιλιοστή ανάρτηση και χιλιοστή απάντηση σ' αυτό το νήμα. ;) 
Φτου, πάλι τα μπέρδεψα! Η χιλιοστή απάντηση είναι η αποκάτω...


----------



## Elsa (Jan 20, 2010)

Χα! Μήπως πας να την σκαπουλάρεις; ;) (κόρτε, καντάδες, πολύ ρετρό σήμερα...) 
Κι επειδή το 'να φέρνει τ' άλλο σε αυτό το νήμα:





(το γιουτούμπι είναι μπλοκαρισμένο από εδώ που είμαι τώρα, ο σύνδεσμος μπήκε στα τυφλά!)


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Όλο αφορμές για μουσικά διαλείμματα βρίσκω σήμερα - μπούχτισα τη δουλειά - όποιος δεν θέλει να ζυμώσει, δέκα μέρες κοσκινίζει!

_Thin Line Between Love and Hate_ - The Pretenders




 
The sweetest woman in the world 
Could be the meanest woman in the world 
If you make her that way...​


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Μα πείτε μου τώρα, μπορώ ν' αφήσω τέτοια πάσα να περάσει έτσι;

Αυτό για τον τίτλο και την ατμόσφαιρά του ;):

_Eternal Caravan of Reincarnation_ (Caravanserai)- Carlos Santana​



 
Αυτό για το 10 το καλό που μοιράζει τις πάσες :):

_Caravanserai_ - Loreena McKennitt​



 
Κι αυτό γιατί είναι εξαιρετικό :

_Caravan_ - Duke Ellington​


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2010)

Από τους Welles και Wells, fare thee well :):

_Leaving of Liverpool_ - The Pogues​


----------



## somnambulist (Jan 21, 2010)

ο ντίαρ, γιατί η νοσταλγία δεν είναι χρονική κατηγορία


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2010)

Hang the D.J. (την αφεντιά μου εννοώ, μη με παρεξηγείτε ;))

_Panic_ - The Smiths


----------



## somnambulist (Jan 21, 2010)

Για τους πρώην, νυν και μελλοντικούς κιουράδες

Hanging Garden - The Cure​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIkZQ7luODQ
Charlotte Sometimes - The Cure​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUGw76jByQI&feature=related
Fascination Street - The Cure​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sZwy150aRU&feature=related
Jumping Someone Else's Train - The Cure​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8JRfnP6NTI&feature=related


----------



## somnambulist (Jan 21, 2010)

Για χορούς μέχρι τελικής​ 
Ma Baker - Boney M​


----------



## somnambulist (Jan 21, 2010)

Και μετά την πτώση, αυτό χορεύεται μινιμαλιστικά (στο πάτωμα)

Rasputin - Boney M​


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2010)

Μετά τον κύριο *305* που έβαλα εδώ κι εδώ, καιρός να βάλουμε και τους κυρίους *303*. Το _Starstrukk_ από 3OH!3 feat. Katy Perry, λοιπόν (με τα double-D's και τα όλα του ;)):


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Καλημέρα! :) Κυριακή σήμερα, η μέρα που ο κόσμος πάει το μεσημέρι πισίνα και το βράδυ κλάμπ.  _Sexy Chick_ από David Guetta feat. Akon:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7UYz9UyzUQ
> 
> Και η βερσιόν με τους σωστούς στίχους (το αποπάνω βιντεάκι έχει την ευπρεπισμένη έκδοση), αλλά δυστυχώς χωρίς κλιπάκι: _Sexy Bitch_.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBH85xp9bvo


 
Επειδή άλλο πράμα είναι να λες εσύ «She's a sexy bitch», κι άλλο να το λέει η ίδια (που αυτή θέλει να κρυφτεί, μα η χαρά δεν την αφήνει ), το _Sexy Ladies_ από τις Girlicious:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2010)

Όλη η αλήθεια για τη ζωή, το σύμπαν και τα πάντα, σε ένα τραγούδι: _Beep_!


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2010)

Γηράσκομεν αεί ανακαλύπτοντες. Το μουσικό θέμα της σειράς _Wallander_ με τον Κένεθ Μπράνα:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2010)

To _Sandstorm_ το έχουμε βάλει; :)


----------



## crystal (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2010)

Έχω ξαναγράψει για τη μουσική σκηνή τής Ρουμανίας (π.χ. εδώ), οπότε να προσθέσω και την Inna με το _Hot_:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2010)

Μένουμε στη Ρουμανία με τους Morandi και το _Colors_:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2010)

Για τη συνέχεια μια πολύ όμορφη μελωδία από δύο Ούγγρους DJ — το _We Gonna Feel It_ από τους Chris Lawyer & Thomy:




 
Κι αν σας άρεσε, ιδού και σε χορταστικότερη έκδοση:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2010)

Για τη Naerdiel, που της αρέσει πάρα πολύ, το _Λαβωμένο Ξωτικό_ από Active Member:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FTeyvvCr-o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSkorsUiEGs


----------



## somnambulist (Jan 24, 2010)

Γκαράζ της δεκαετίας του 60

Strychnine - The Sonics​



Have Love, Will Travel - The Sonics​



Psycho - The Sonics​



The Witch - The Sonics​


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2010)

somnambulist!

Άλλο ένα, το χιλιοπαιγμένο Louie Louie, ακριβώς όσο πρέπει βρώμικο/βρόμικο _ντέρτι._

_Louie Louie_ - The Sonics


----------



## Elsa (Jan 25, 2010)

No One Knows About Persian Cats ή Kasi az gorbehaye irani khabar nadareh:
_Στα μάτια του Ισλάμ, η μουσική είναι “βρώμικη”, αφού γεννάει ευφορία και χαρά. Τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια, η δυτική μουσική είναι απαγορευμένη στη χώρα, όμως αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν παίζεται και δεν ακούγεται, κρυμμένη σε υπόγεια.[...] Ειδικό Βραβείο στο Un Certain Regard του Φεστιβάλ Καννών, αγοράστηκε και θα προβληθεί στις περισσότερες χώρες της Ευρώπης, όχι όμως και στο Ιράν όπου όλοι οι συντελεστές βρίσκονται στη μαύρη λίστα του καθεστώτος. _


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Θυμήθηκα σήμερα το High Fidelity, και όπως λέει εδώ ο Κιούζακ, πάμε ένα ευκολάκι.

*Πεντάδες* 
Τα πέντε καλύτερα πρώτα κομμάτια της πρώτης πλευράς δίσκου, κατά Ρομπ Γκόρντον.




Πριν από αυτά, όμως, τα δυο πρώτα κομμάτια από τον δίσκο που αρνείται ο Τζακ Μπλακ να πουλήσει στον γκικ, τον πρώτο του Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band, Safe As Milk.

_Sure 'Nuff 'n Yes I Do / Zig Zag Wanderer_ - Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band​


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Πεντάδες 1. Οι Clash στην πρίζα, ο Στράμερ παραληρεί.

_Janie Jones_ - The Clash


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Πεντάδες 2. Ο Μάρβιν Γκέι στάζει μέλι.​ 
_Let's Get It On_ - Marvin Gaye


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Πεντάδες 3. _Sounds _like it.​_Smells Like Teen Spirit_ - Nirvana​


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Πεντάδες 4.​_White Light/White Heat_ - Velvet Underground


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Πεντάδες 5. 
_Radiation Ruling the Nation_ - Massive Attack


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 27, 2010)

Μήπως μας πάρει ο ύπνος


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Αν δεν αποκοιμηθούμε και μ' αυτό, είμαστε ανίατοι...

_Too Ra Loo Ra Loo Ral (Irish Lullaby)_ - Bob McGrath​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 27, 2010)

Του ρα λλλου ραααα ζζζζζζζ


----------



## Costas (Jan 27, 2010)

Ο Κος James Osterberg Jr. από τον Υψηλάντη. Με τρία βίντεο.


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

Πράσινα άλογα δεν έχω δει. Άγρια, ναι. Όπως αυτά, από το Sticky Fingers:

_Wild Horses_ - Rolling Stones


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

_Love In Vain_ - Rolling Stones (with Mick Taylor)


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

Αλλού γι' αλλού, άλλου γιαλού.​ 
_Istanbul Twilight_ - Brooklyn Funk Essentials
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPBXAHSOsos​


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

_Ska Ka-Bop_ - Brooklyn Funk Essentials​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33ZMHZ1UTss


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 30, 2010)

daeman said:


> Όπως αυτά, από το Sticky Fingers:


η πάσα πήγε (μέσω Stiff Little Fingers) στον
ΕΞΑΔΑΚΤΥΛΟ


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

_Μπράβο! _​_Barbed Wire Love_ - Stiff Little Fingers​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NCXCOLuzsc


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

_Power in the Darkness_ - Tom Robinson Band​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2AU2o92qqE


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

_Town Called Malice_ - The Jam


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> η πάσα πήγε (μέσω Stiff Little Fingers) στον
> ΕΞΑΔΑΚΤΥΛΟ


 
Τα παιδιά είναι εντάξει :) και οι Χου παριστάνουν τους Μπιτλς​ 
_The Kids Are Alright_ - The Who​


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, Έλσα.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 30, 2010)

(@ Nickel:Το είδες κιόλας, βρε θηρίο; )

Λοιπόν, αυτό το πιτσιρίκι ο Peter Nalitch (του απίστευτου Guitar-Guitar, Jump to my yaguar), είναι ο Ρώσος Μαραβέγιας!











Περισσότερα εδώ.:)


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

Στο βάθος, το βουνό του Ασκληπιού κατάλευκο.

_Snow in San Anselmo_ - Van Morrison​



 
and a madman looking for a fight, γιατί στα χιόνια το ζωνάρι και το πανωφόρι τα τυλίγεις σφιχτά γύρω σου, δεν τ' αφήνεις να σέρνονται...:)


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2010)

Μια ανικανοποίητη όρεξη για βατραχοπόδαρα κατέληξε σε μπλουζ. Να το ψάξω, γιατρέ μου; ;)

_Bullfrog Blues_ - Canned Heat


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 31, 2010)

To πασίγνωστο και αθάνατο all-time classic του Astor, υπέροχο σε όποια εκδοχή κι αν βγει (η πρώτη διασκευή του με την Grace Jones ακουγόταν στην ταινία του Ρομάν Πολάνσκι _"Frantic"_):





 
Libertango (Astor Piazzolla) - Caroline Henderson


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> To πασίγνωστο και αθάνατο all-time classic του Astor, υπέροχο σε όποια εκδοχή κι αν βγει (η πρώτη διασκευή του με την Grace Jones ακουγόταν στην ταινία του Ρομάν Πολάνσκι _"Frantic"_)


 
Και στο Tango Lesson. :) 
_Libertango (Astor Piazzolla)_ - Yo Yo Ma​


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## somnambulist (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2010)

Αυτό του Μαρκόπουλου σε στίχους Γιώργου Σκούρτη θυμήθηκε σήμερα ο Στάθης της "Ε" και σκέφτηκα να το ακούσουμε.







Η φάμπρικα δεν σταματά,
δουλεύει νύχτα-μέρα ...
Και πώς τον λέν' τον διπλανό
και τον τρελό τον Ιταλό
να τους ρωτήσω δεν μπορώ
ούτε να πάρω αέρα.

Δουλεύω μπρος στη μηχανή
στη βάρδια δύο-δέκα
κι από την πρώτη τη στιγμή
μου στείλανε τον ελεγκτή
να μου πετάξει στο αφτί
δυο λόγια νέτα-σκέτα.

Άκουσε, φίλε εμιγκρέ,
ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα!
Με τους εργάτες μη μιλάς,
την ώρα σου να την κρατάς.
Τον γιο σου μην τον λησμονάς,
πεινάει κι είναι κρίμα...

Κι έτσι, στο πόστο μου σκυφτός,
ξεχνάω τη μιλιά μου,
είμαι το νούμερο οκτώ,
με ξέρουν όλοι με αυτό
κι εγώ κρατάω μυστικό
ποιο είναι τ’ όνομά μου.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2010)

Αναρωτιέμαι καμιά φορά αν σήμερα αυτά τα τραγούδια έχουν κανένα νόημα για τους νεότερους. Υποθέτω και στην εποχή τους είχαν έρθει λίγο αργά, αφου τη δεκαετία του '70 είχε ήδη αρχίσει η μαζική επιστροφή μεταναστών και ήταν στο τσακ που γύριζαν με φρέσκες τις εμπειρίες.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2010)

_Hole In My Shoe_ - Traffic




 
_John Barleycorn Must Die_ - Traffic




Ανάμεσα στο 1900 και στο 1910, ο Cecil Sharp συγκέντρωσε έναν αριθμό από παραδοσιακά τραγούδια με το John Barleycorn ανάμεσά τους. Το τραγούδι έχει γνωρίσει πολλές διασκευές από τις περιοχές του Oxfordshire, του Sussex, του Hampshire, του Surrey και του Somerset, και όλες συνολικά πρέπει να είναι 100 - 140 διασκευές. Η νεώτερη που γνωρίζουμε είναι του 1465 την εποχή του Βασιλιά James του 1ου και βρίσκεται στην συλλογή του Pepoysian που τύπωσε σε ασπρόμαυρη έκδοση ο H. Gorson (1607-1641). Το όλο θέμα αφορά την προσπάθεια του ανθρώπου να φτιάξει αλκοολούχα ποτά από σπόρους δημητριακών...
​Στίχοι και ανάλυση εδώ, απ' όπου προέρχεται και το παραπάνω απόσπασμα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2010)

Ο πόνος είν' αβάσταχτος,
αγκάθι στο πλευρό μου,
που δεν προβάλλεις να σε δω,
γλυκό μελαχρινό μου. 

_Thorn In My Side_ - Eurythmics


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2010)

Άλλο ένα ακανθώδες ;), από την ίδια δεκαετία και την ίδια πλευρά του Ατλαντικού με το προηγούμενο. 

_The Boy with the Thorn in His Side_ - The Smiths


----------



## zephyrous (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 4, 2010)

daeman said:


> John Barleycorn Must Die - Traffic


Είχε καθυστερήσει :)
Ελπίζω να το απολαύσεις!


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Είχε καθυστερήσει :)
> Ελπίζω να το απολαύσεις!


tsioutsiou​ 





​Αυτό το βινύλιο δεν το έχω. Χρυσό έχω κάνει έναν φίλο να μου το δώσει, να κάνει παρέα με το Happy Trails, αλλά μπα. 
Μια και μου θύμισες τον Τσιπολίνα με τον Νικ δε Γκρικ (τι Γκρικ; αυτός έγραψε το _Born in Chicago_ )

_Who Do You Love - Cobra - Mona_ (1980) Cipollina-Gravenites Band​


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

_Narcotic_ - Liquido


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

Το έχει κρεμάσει αναρτήσει  ο Ζαζ εδώ, αλλά μου ταιριάζει με το προηγούμενο και...

_Bohemian Like You_ - Dandy Warhols​


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

_Walkin' On The Sun_ - Smash Mouth




Twenty-five years ago they spoke out and they broke out of recession...​


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

_Exploration_ - Karminsky Experience


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

_The Panther_ - Thunderball


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

_Reggae Sounds_ - Linton Kwesi Johnson


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

_Sonny's Lettah (Anti-Sus Poem)_ - Linton Kwesi Johnson


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2010)

Για να πάρετε μυρωδιά ότι ο Ζάζουλας επέστρεψε, _Κάντε Πανικό_ από Ominus & DJ S:


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Για να πάρετε μυρωδιά ότι ο Ζάζουλας επέστρεψε, _Κάντε Πανικό_ από Ominus & DJ S:


 
Well, we got wind of it :). 
Αφιερωμένο: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=56480&postcount=1027 ;)


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2010)

_It's the End of the World As We Know It_ - R.E.M.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmxyj6iInMc&feature=fvst​


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2010)

Μια κι ανοίξατε το θέμα της εσχατολογίας, ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα μου άλμπουμ της ποπ/ροκ είναι το _Jeff Wayne's Musical Version of The War of the Worlds_ του 1978. Με γνωστά ονόματα, που, άμα το έχεις ακούσει πολλές φορές, δεν σου κάνει εύκολα κέφι να το ακούσεις σε άλλες εκτελέσεις. Ανακάλυψα ότι κυκλοφορεί σε διάφορα γιουτιουμπάκια, από διάφορες παραστάσεις. Δεν νομίζω ότι το δείγμα που ανεβάζω εδώ είναι ό,τι το καλύτερο· η σωστή εξοικείωση πρέπει να ξεκινήσει από το διπλό LP του 1978.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 7, 2010)

Πάλι Inna — αυτήν τη φορά το _Amazing_:


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2010)

Wildlife και...




σε μια σκηνή από το True Stories. Το κομμάτι ξεκινάει από το 2':40".​


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2010)

Here we go loop the loop, 
Shake it out, baby
Here we go loop de la...
στο 0':50". 
_Shake A Tail Feather_ - Blues Brothers Band with Ray Charles


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2010)

Κινητήρια δύναμη


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2010)

Αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με τίποτα που γράφτηκε στο φόρουμ, απλώς το άκουγα σήμερα, ανακάλυψα ότι πάνε κιόλας πάνω από εφτά χρόνια που πέθανε ο Ρίτσαρντ Χάρις, θυμήθηκα πόσο περίεργο μού φαινόταν τότε (1968) που είχε γίνει τόσο μεγάλη επιτυχία αυτό το τραγούδι και που τους ήρθε να βάλουν τον Χάρις να τραγουδάει, και όμως... Παραμένει τραγουδάρα, επιτυχία με δεκάδες εκτελέσεις, μύριες όσες σημειώσεις στη Wikipedia (Throughout his recording, Harris can be heard using the incorrect possessive form, "MacArthur's Park". Webb has said he tried correcting Harris during re-takes, but gave up when he simply could not (or would not) sing the correct words.) και βέβαια περιέχει τους ιστορικούς στίχους:

someone left the cake out in the rain
I don't think that I can take it
'cause it took so long to bake it
and I'll never have that recipe again


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2010)

Άντε να βάλουμε και κάνα ζουρλομανδύα στο νήμα...  Τη μελωδία πιθανότατα την έχετε ακούσει κάπου (απ' το 2001 κυκλοφορεί), οπότε να σας θυμίσω το _Chase The Sun_ των Planet Funk:


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 9, 2010)

_Lily, Rosemary, and the jack of hearts​_- Bob Dylan​


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 10, 2010)

Back Door Man - The Doors​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-EIi7ToTkA&feature=fvst
Maggie McGill - The Doors​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edDHYk12rhU&feature=related​The Soft Parade - The Doors​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XlqCFi6o-E&feature=related


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, somnambulist, για την αφορμή για μεταμεσονύχτιο διάλειμμα με το Soft Parade.
But it's getting harder to describe sailors to the underfed...


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2010)

Είναι από την αρχή φανερό ότι είναι στημένο, αλλά η έμπνευση ήταν εξαιρετική και συγκινητική. Κεντρική αγορά της Βαλένθιας (13/11/2009):


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't need your organisation, I've shined your shoes
Changing of the Guards - Bob Dylan​



Changing of the Guards - Patti Smith​



Bob Dylan interview with Time magazine 1965​


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2010)

_Spanish Bombs_ - The Clash​


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2010)

_Anarchy in the USA_ - Tito Larriva & the Million Dollar Hotel Band


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2010)

Nickel says...


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2010)

Μέρα που είναι σήμερα, δυο από τις αγαπημένες μου εκτελέσεις ενός πασίγνωστου παλιού, πρώτα από τον μέγα Miles με τον Bill Evans στο πιάνο:​



 
Και με την απόκοσμη φωνή της Nico, από το Camera Obscura, τον τελευταίο της ηχογραφημένο σε στούντιο και έναν από τους εξαιρετικούς χειμωνιάτικους, νυχτερινούς δίσκους, που μου θύμισε ο somnambulist στο #1050 (ευχαριστώ! ), αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτή η εκτέλεση είναι από κάποια συναυλία και όχι από τον συγκεκριμένο δίσκο.​


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2010)

Αφιερωμένο στα θύματα της ημέρας.


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2010)

_Shock the Monkey_ - Peter Gabriel


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 16, 2010)

Για πολλά θα μπορούσε να τον κατηγορήσει κανείς, σίγουρα όμως όχι για τις ενορχηστρώσεις του. Τι κομματάρες!


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2010)

Pigs ή PIIGS;​


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2010)

_Killing Me Softly_ - Fugees ;)​ 




 
Και θα 'θελα πολύ να δω πώς θα το απέδιδε αυτό: strumming my pain with his fingers.​


----------



## Chimera (Feb 19, 2010)

Ένα από τα ιδιαιτέρως αγαπημένα μου, με την ευκαιρία που το ακούω τώρα :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2010)

Τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν και πλέκανε πουλόβερ...

_Three Little Birds_ - Bob Marley & the Wailers


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2010)

_Mother__ of __Pearl_ - Roxy Music ;)


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2010)

Τι θυμήθηκα... Ελληνοκυπριοσουηδοβρετανός, γεννηθείς Στίβεν Γεωργίου του Σταύρου, τώρα Γιουσούφ Ισλάμ, αυτό όμως το υπογράφει ο Κατ Στίβενς.





 
Οπτικά ενδιαφέρον για τους σκακιστές μας. :)​


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2010)

_Τσιγκληθέν από εκείνο το εφήμερο, το σκοτεινό __Honey Bear_ των Residents.​



 
Tell me Why I Am so Scared

Tell me, tell me, tell me that you love me
Tell me, tell me, I'm your honey bear
Tell me, tell me, I can be your cubby
Tell me I am your chocolate eclair
Tell me that you are somewhere above me
Tell me, tell me, and I won't be scared

Once I was a linebacker in college
Once they put my picture on the wall
Once I ate much more than I could swallow
Once I had so very far to fall
Once I had a father I could follow
Once he hardly hated me at all

Now I am an unemployed policeman
Now my pickup needs to be repaired
Now I wait for you to gag and grease me
Now I hope you'll hold me by the hair
Now I live in shadows of my dreams and
Hope to be your humble honey bear


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2010)

Self-prodding ;): http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=59078#post59078


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 21, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για τις ευχές. Αφιερωμένο. 
_One of These Days_ - Pink Floyd


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2010)

Αφιερωμένο στο τέλος μιας τηλεοπτικής σειράς που μου κράτησε παρέα πέντε χρόνια.


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2010)

Καλή βδομάδα. :)​
_Dressed in Black_ - Ben Vaughn




 
_Honey White_ - Morphine




 
_Is This Love_ - Cake


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2010)

-Aggravated assault? Grievous Bodily Harm, anyone?
-Όχι, ευχαριστώ! Χορεύουμε; ;) 
_GBH_ - Death In Vegas


----------



## Elsa (Feb 23, 2010)

Τι θυμήθηκα τώρα...:)


----------



## anef (Feb 23, 2010)

Μόλις σήμερα έμαθα ότι πέθανε η Λάσα. Κρίμα...


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2010)

_this one's for the bankers_​_Getting Away With It_ – James ​


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2010)

_this one's for the __guvs_  
the ultimate measure 

_Kill the Poor_ – Dead Kennedys​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgpa7wEAz7I
Efficiency and progress is ours once more, 
now that we have the Neutron bomb 
It's nice and quick and clean and gets things done. 
Away with excess enemy, 
But no less value to property. 
No sense in war but perfect sense at home-- 

The sun beams down on a brand new day 
No more welfare tax to pay
Unsightly slums gone up in flashing light. 
Jobless millions whisked away.
At last we have more room to play. 
All systems go to kill the poor tonight. 

Gonna 
Kill kill kill kill kill the poor. kill kill kill Kill kill the poor kill kill kill Kill kill the poor…Tonight [*chorus]
Tonight... tonight!

Behold the sparkle of champagne 
The crime rate's gone 
Feel free again 
O' life's a dream with you, Miss Lily White.
Jane Fonda on the screen today 
Convinced the liberals it's okay
So let's get dressed and dance away the night 

While they… 
Kill kill kill kill the poor 3x
Tonight... tonight!


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2010)

and this one's for the rest of us

*Armagideon Time – The Clash*​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAM7dnEcptg


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o72GDj7svq4
Temptation - Tom Waits 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZsfpQP7SPw
Henry Lee - Nick Cave & PJ Harvey


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2010)

_Train Song_ - Tom Waits
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6uK_fpb9Rg​


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2010)

_The Weeping Song_ - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 25, 2010)

Για τον daeman -και τον Στράμερ φυσικά


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2010)

_Elvis Is Everywhere_ - Mojo Nixon & Skid Roper 




 ​
When I look out into your eyes out there, when I look out into your faces,
You know what I see?
I see a little bit of Elvis in each and every one of you out there.
Let me tell ya,
Weeeeeeeeeellllllll 

Elvis is everywhere, Elvis is everything,
Elvis is everybody, Elvis is still the king.
Man oh man,
What I want you to see,
Is that the big E's inside of you and me.

Elvis is everywhere, man, He's in everything,
He's in everybody. Elvis is in your jeans.
He's in your cheeseburgers!
Elvis is in Nutty Buddies!
Elvis is in your mom!
He's in everybody!
He's in the young, the old, the fat, the skinny,
The white, the black, the brown and the blue
People got Elvis in 'em too.

Elvis is in everybody out there.
Everybody's got Elvis in 'em.
Everybody except one person, that is;
Yeah, one person.
The evil opposite of Elvis.
The Anti-Elvis.
Anti-Elvis got no Elvis in 'em, let me tell ya!
Michael J. Fox has no Elvis in him!
Yeah, and Elvis is in Joan Rivers,
But he's tryin' to get out, man, he's tryin' to get out!
Listen up, Joanie Baby!

Elvis is everywhere, Elvis is everything,
Elvis is everybody, Elvis is still the king.
Man oh man,
What I want you to see,
Is that the big E's inside of you and me.

Man, there's a lot of unexplained phenomenon out there in the world
Lot of things people say, "What the heck's going on?"
Let me tell ya:

Who built the pyramids? ELVIS!
Who built Stonehenge? ELVIS! 

Yeah, man you see guys walkin' down the street,
Pushin' shopping carts, and you think they're talking to Allah
Or talking to themselves?
Man, no they're talking to ELVIS! ELVIS! ELVIS! 

You know what's going on in that Bermuda Triangle?
Down in the Bermuda Triangle:
Elvis needs boats! Elvis needs boats!
Elvis Elvis Elvis Elvis Elvis Elvis
Elvis needs boats 
Aahh. The Sailing Elvis.
Captain Elvis.
Commodore Elvis it is.

Yeah man, you know people from outer space?
People from outer space they come up to me,
They don't look like Doctor Spock!
They don't look like Klingons, all that Star Trek jive!
They look like Elvis! ELVIS!
Everybody in outer space looks like Elvis,
'Cause Elvis is a perfect being!
We're all moving in perfect peace and harmony towards Elvisness.

Soon all will become Elvis.
Everything, everywhere will be Elvis.
Why do you think they call it evolution anyway?
It's really Elvislution! Elvislution!

Elvis is everywhere, Elvis is everything,
Elvis is everybody, Elvis is still the king.
Man oh man,
What I want you to see,
Is that the big E's inside of you and me.

That's right, ladies and gentlemen, the time has come!
Time has come to talk to that little bit of Elvis inside of ya.
Talk to it! Call it up!
Say, "Elvis, heal me! Save me, Elvis!
Make me be born again in the perfect Elvis light." 

That's right, you got that Elvis inside of ya
And he's talkin' to ya!
He says he wants you to sing!
Everybody gotta sing like the King.
Uh huh huh. Uh huh huh.
Like the King. Uh huh huh. 

Get that leg goin' now. Uh huh huh.
And get your lip too. Uh huh huh.
Not no fool Billy Idol lip either! Uh huh huh.
Everybody! Uh huh huh. 

Yeah, we're rockin' now. Uh huh huh.
Elvis is with us. Uh huh huh.
He's with us and he's speakin' to us.
He says, "Peoples!" Uh huh huh.
He says, "Peoples!" Uh huh huh.
"Everybody!" Uh huh huh.
"Everybody gotta sing!" 

Elvis is everywhere, Elvis is everything,
Elvis is everybody, Elvis is still the king.
Man oh man,
What I want you to see,
Is that the big E's inside of you and me.

Elvis is everywhere, Elvis is everything,
Elvis is everybody, Elvis is still the king.
Man oh man,
What I want you to see,
Is that the big E's inside of you and me.​ 
Elvis!

Thank you, ma'am.
​


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2010)

Από τις ολκωτές σάλπιγγες του ξιφία:

_16 shells from a Thirty-Ought Six_ - Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2010)

16 τόνοι το δεκαεξασέλιδο. 
_16 Tons_ - The Redskins​ 




Some people say a man is made outta mud
A poor man's made outta muscle and blood
Muscle and blood and skin and bones
A mind that's weak and a back that's strong​ 
You load sixteen tons, what do you get
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store
(chorus)​ 
I was born one mornin' when the sun didn't shine
I picked up my shovel and I walked to the mine
I loaded sixteen tons of number nine coal
And the straw boss said "Well, a-bless my soul"​ 
Chorus​ 
I was born one mornin', it was drizzlin' rain
Fightin' and trouble are my middle name
I was raised in the canebrake by an ol' mama lion
Cain't no-a high-toned woman make me walk the line​ 
Chorus​ 
If you see me comin', better step aside
A lotta men didn't, a lotta men died
One fist of iron, the other of steel
If the right one don't get you
Then the left one will​ 
Chorus​


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 26, 2010)

Μου τα θύμισε το Fish Tank που είδα πρόσφατα
Nas - Life's A Bitch Ft. Az 




Gang Starr - Just To Get A Rep


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2010)

Ψάχνοντας στο youtube για κομμάτια του Τζον Λούρι, πέτυχα αυτό το σπάνιο βιντεάκι των Del-Byzanteens με τον Λούρι και τον Τζιμ Τζάρμους νεούδια.

_My World Is Empty_ - The Del-Byzanteens with John Lurie




 
Περισσότερα εδώ.​


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2010)

Αφιερωμένο σε όσους αργούν να πέσουν στην αγκαλιά του Μορφέα. :)

_Early To Bed_ - Morphine


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2010)

_Weapon of Choice_ - Fatboy Slim




_Wonderful Night_ - Fatboy Slim


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2010)

_Lust for Life_ - Iggy Pop




​


----------



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2010)

Πάλι Inna (χεχε). Bob Taylor feat. Inna στο _Deja Vu_:




 
Μπόνους τρακ, το _Feelings_ από AlexUnder Base feat. Mirella:


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2010)

Δυο κεφάτα κομμάτια από την πολυταξιδεμένη και πολυτάλαντη Stefanie Ringes (Shiva Sound).

_Matogrosso_ - Shiva Sound​



_Xica-Pum_ - Shiva Sound​



Τσικαμπούμ!


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2010)

Έμπνευσίς μου η αγάπη του... αριθμού. ;)

_96 Tears_ - The Stranglers


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2010)

_All Day and All of the Night_ - The Kinks


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2010)

_Ξεσηκωτικό_ είναι πωσοδήποτε αυτό το κομμάτι.​_Hold Οn, I'm Coming_ - Eric Burdon


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2010)

_Children of the Revolution_ - T.Rex


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2010)

_New Dark Age_ - The Sound​



In the darkest times
Darkest fears are heard
And from the safest places
Come the bravest words
Some make a quiet life
To keep this
Scared old world at bay
The dogs are howling on the street outside
So they close the curtains, hope they go away
And it's pressure from all sides
Coming down around our ears
Stuck in this room without a door
Scratched away at the walls for years
All we've got to show is the dust on the floor
And here it comes, a new dark age 

I catch your eyes
Before they fall to the ground
We're running out of time, breath and steam
We're running down
They're burning witches
Up on punishment hill
Dying proof in the power of authority
To exact it's will
And we've broken our fingers
Broken our faith
Broken our hearts so many times
They can't be broken anymore
Scratched away at the walls for years
All we've got to show is the dust on the floor
And here it comes, a new dark age
Here it comes...


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2010)

Επικαιρότητα είναι και η Αλίκη. Φρέσκο πράγμα, μόλις κυκλοφόρησε.


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2010)

Για την Αλίκη, οι αφιερώσεις μου εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=55439#post55439
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=55509#post55509

Ορίστε κι άλλη μια, πιο ταιριαστή μ' αυτή την Αλίκη και με τη χειμωνιάτικη βραδιά εδώ.

_Alice_ - Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2010)

Μια που σήμερα πήγαμε για μπόουλινγκ, ένα σχετικό (που λέει ο λόγος) τραγουδάκι.

_Take the Skinheads Bowling_ - Camper Van Beethoven


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

_Big __Black Maria_ - Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

_Boom Boom_ - John Lee Hooker




​


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

_Big Boss Man_ - Jimmy Reed




 
Big boss man
Can you hear me when I call
Big boss man
Can you hear me when I call
Oh, you ain't so big
You're just tall, that's all

You got me working, boss man
Working 'round the clock
I want me a drink of water
You won't let me stop
You big boss man
Can you hear me when I call?
Oh, you ain't so big
You're just tall, that's all

Gonna get myself a boss man
One gonna treat me right
Work me hard in the day time
But I'll sure rest easy at night
Big boss man
Can you hear me when I call?
Oh, you ain't so big
You're just tall, that's all

by Al Dixon & A. Smith


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

Με τούτα και μ' εκείνα, κατέληξα στο _Animal Farm_ των Kinks.:)


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

Για τον somnambulist, με την υπόσχεση να του διηγηθώ μια ιστορία, όταν τα ξαναπούμε από κοντά.:)

_Girl From the North Country_ - Bob Dylan


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 9, 2010)

Ε, αφού έγινε η αρχή, εγώ τη συνέχεια. Μια πολύ ωραία διασκευή από τον Caetano Veloso:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2010)

daeman said:


> Έμπνευσίς μου η αγάπη του... αριθμού. ;)



I raise the ante με το _99 Luftballons_ τής Nena: :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2010)

Αφού χαιρετίσω την επιστροφή του Ζάζουλα και του Αμβρόσιου στο νήμα, - όχι πρόσκαιρα, ελπίζω, γιατί η μουσική είναι πιο απολαυστική όταν τη μοιράζεσαι :) - να ακούσουμε κι ένα ωραίο τραγουδάκι που ανακάλυψα τυχαία σήμερα (ευχαριστώ την ψυχή που εν αγνοία της μου το σύστησε· μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα η χορευτική έκρηξη στο τέλος).

_Tell Her Today_ - Tom Baxter


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2010)

Σε τέτοια πάσα, πώς να αντισταθείς; Ευχαριστώ, π2! :)

_Papa Was a Rolling Stone_ - The Temptations


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

Αυτό είναι που λένε «ο καθένας από το δικό του μετερίζι»; Βράσε ρύζι. Ή πιάσε κόκκινο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2010)

Δεχόμεθα και παραγγελίες, και μάλιστα χωρίς να το ξέρει ο παραγγέλων 

_Inspiración_ - Calexico
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDt4dSmG9Jk​


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 12, 2010)

Someone’s got it in for me, they’re planting stories in the press
Whoever it is I wish they’d cut it out but when they will I can only guess.
They say I shot a man named Gray and took his wife to Italy,
She inherited a million bucks and when she died it came to me.
I can’t help it if I’m lucky.

People see me all the time and they just can’t remember how to act
Their minds are filled with big ideas, images and distorted facts.
Even you, yesterday you had to ask me where it was at,
I couldn’t believe after all these years, you didn’t know me better than that
Sweet lady.

Idiot wind, blowing every time you move your mouth,
Blowing down the backroads headin’ south.
Idiot wind, blowing every time you move your teeth,
You’re an idiot, babe.
It’s a wonder that you still know how to breathe.

I ran into the fortune-teller, who said beware of lightning that might strike
I haven’t known peace and quiet for so long I can’t remember what it’s like.
There’s a lone soldier on the cross, smoke pourin’ out of a boxcar door,
You didn’t know it, you didn’t think it could be done, in the final end he won the wars
After losin’ every battle.

I woke up on the roadside, daydreamin’ ’bout the way things sometimes are
Visions of your chestnut mare shoot through my head and are makin’ me see stars.
You hurt the ones that I love best and cover up the truth with lies.
One day you’ll be in the ditch, flies buzzin’ around your eyes,
Blood on your saddle.

Idiot wind, blowing through the flowers on your tomb,
Blowing through the curtains in your room.
Idiot wind, blowing every time you move your teeth,
You’re an idiot, babe.
It’s a wonder that you still know how to breathe.

It was gravity which pulled us down and destiny which broke us apart
You tamed the lion in my cage but it just wasn’t enough to change my heart.
Now everything’s a little upside down, as a matter of fact the wheels have stopped,
What’s good is bad, what’s bad is good, you’ll find out when you reach the top
You’re on the bottom.

I noticed at the ceremony, your corrupt ways had finally made you blind
I can’t remember your face anymore, your mouth has changed, your eyes
don’t look into mine.
The priest wore black on the seventh day and sat stone-faced while the
building burned.
I waited for you on the running boards, near the cypress trees, while the
springtime turned
Slowly into autumn.

Idiot wind, blowing like a circle around my skull,
From the Grand Coulee Dam to the Capitol.
Idiot wind, blowing every time you move your teeth,
You’re an idiot, babe.
It’s a wonder that you still know how to breathe.

I can’t feel you anymore, I can’t even touch the books you’ve read
Every time I crawl past your door, I been wishin’ I was somebody else instead.
Down the highway, down the tracks, down the road to ecstasy,
I followed you beneath the stars, hounded by your memory
And all your ragin’ glory.

I been double-crossed now for the very last time and now I’m finally free,
I kissed goodbye the howling beast on the borderline which separated you from me.
You’ll never know the hurt I suffered nor the pain I rise above,
And I’ll never know the same about you, your holiness or your kind of love,
And it makes me feel so sorry.

Idiot wind, blowing through the buttons of our coats,
Blowing through the letters that we wrote.
Idiot wind, blowing through the dust upon our shelves,
We’re idiots, babe.
It’s a wonder we can even feed ourselves.


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2010)

Ένα τραγούδι που άκουσα χτες στο ραδιόφωνο και κοντοστάθηκα να απολαύσω στιγμές μισοξεχασμένες, σε μικρές αυλές με το αυτί στη λύρα. 

Ο Σαρακηνός Κουρσάρος, ο Αλή - Χαΐνηδες




Παρά τον τίτλο, καμία σχέση με όλα αυτά.​


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2010)

Μας άνοιξες την όρεξη εκεί με το μουσικό σου διάλειμμα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν πιο ταιριαστό ήταν το _Winds of Change_ ή η συνέχεια του άλμπουμ:


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Μεγαλειώδης η εκτέλεση του _Paint It Black,_ με μπόνους το πρώτο μέρος του _All Is One._  
Ορίστε κι άλλα δυο από εκείνο τον δίσκο.​ 
_Good Times_ - Eric Burdon & the Animals




_San Fransiscan Nights_
_



_​


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Για τον Earion. ;)

_Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds_ (clip from _Yellow Submarine_) - The Beatles


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2010)

Με ευχαριστίες στον κύριο που λίγο πιο πάνω μου γνώρισε τον Τομ Μπάξτερ.


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 14, 2010)

Αν όχι ο μουσικός της προηγούμενης δεκαετίας, σίγουρα πάντως το μυστήριο και η έκπληξη. Μουσική για και από το μέλλον


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2010)

_Kalifornia Über Alles, 21st Century_ - Jello Biafra & the Melvins


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2010)

_Ain't No Sunshine_  - Al Green​


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 15, 2010)

Κι ένα σπάνιο κομμάτι του Gabriel Yared από την ταινία "Φεγγάρι στον Υπόνομο"


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 15, 2010)

Κι ένα ωραίο χίπικο


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2010)

_Close To You_ (Absolutely Live) - The Doors


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2010)

_Sittin' On A Fence_ - The Rolling Stones


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2010)

_Brigadier Sabari (Operation Coup De Poing)_ - Alpha Blondy


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2010)

_The Illinois Enema Bandit_ (live in NYC) - Frank Zappa


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2010)

Not just the Messiahs, but a bunch of naughty boys.

_Wild Blue Yonder_ - Screaming Blue Messiahs​



 
_I Wanna Be A Flintstone_


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2010)

_I'll Take You There_ - The Staples Singers


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2010)

_Think_ - Aretha Franklin & the Blues Brothers


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2010)

_My Girl_ - The Temptations


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2010)

_Heard It Through The Grapevine_ - Marvin Gaye


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2010)

_Shout_ - Otis Day & the Knights


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2010)

_Nobody But Me_ - The Isley Brothers


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2010)

Αν αναρωτιέστε τι ακούει ο κάθε μουσικός μιας ορχήστρας από ένα ολόκληρο κοντσέρτο, ή ίσως τι σημαίνει να συμβάλλεις σε μια ομαδική προσπάθεια, δείτε εδώ:
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=368585768302&ref=mf


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2010)

Ισημερία σήμερα, εαρινή.
_Equinox_ - John Coltrane
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m2HN2y0yV8​ 
_Equinoxe 4_ - Jean Michel Jarre
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpWNimba344​


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2010)

Ανοιξιάτικο.​_Alone Again Or_ - Love​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yVBMUXr4xo
και μια εκτέλεση των Calexico σ' αυτό το κομμάτι που πάει γάντι με τον χαρακτηριστικό, τεξ-μεξ ήχο τους:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o14hqYc96gE


----------



## crystal (Mar 22, 2010)

Στο τέρμα!


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2010)

_A Little Less Conversation_ - Elvis Presley vs JXL​


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 23, 2010)

Να κι ένα που μου αρέσει πολύ τελευταία και μου το θύμισε ο daeman με την ισημερία: 

_Meet Me On The Equinox_ - Death Cab For Cutie​


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 25, 2010)

Bustin' Out - Material & Nona Hendryx 




La Vie En Rose - Grace Jones


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 25, 2010)

*William Burroughs/Bill Laswell/Talvin Singh/ Material-The Road To The Western Lands*




*William Burroughs / Material-Seven Souls*


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2010)

Εκεί πιάσαμε τις μεταφράσεις· ας ακούσουμε και καμιά διασκευή.

*September Song*​ 
Lotte Lenya




Djjango Reinhardt




Lou Reed, από το Lost In the Stars




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_in_the_Stars:_The_Music_of_Kurt_Weill
James Brown


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2010)

_September Song_ - Lou Reed, από το September Songs.​



 
Από το ίδιο, _What Keeps Mankind Alive_ - William Burroughs​



 
Και βέβαια, _What Keeps Mankind Alive_ - Tom Waits​


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2010)

_Manchester, England / Let The Sunshine In - _Hair


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2010)

Αγαπάτε τον Μπραμς; Τρέμετε τον Βάγκνερ;










Ντοκτέρ, δεν ανοίγεις ένα νήμα να μας πεις από τα γερμανικά πώς είναι η σωστή μετάφραση για το _Ride of the Valkyries_, γιατί κάποια με «Καλπασμό» δεν μου κάθονται καλά.


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2010)

Άμα ανοίξει αυτό το νήμα, μπορεί να μας πει κιόλας γιατί θεωρείται βαρύς και δυσνόητος ο Βάγκνερ;


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2010)

SBE said:


> Άμα ανοίξει αυτό το νήμα, μπορεί να μας πει κιόλας γιατί θεωρείται βαρύς και δυσνόητος ο Βάγκνερ;


Το άνοιξα, με υπότιτλους, για απομυθοποίηση. Και Μπαγκς Μπάνι για παρέα. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2010)

_Help Me_ - Sonny Boy Williamson II


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2010)

_Careless Love_ - Mae Mercer with Sonny Boy Williamson II




​


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2010)

_Ain't Nobody's Business_ - Otis Spann


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2010)

_Spann's Boogie_ - Otis Spann


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2010)

Επειδή έχω καιρό να εμφανιστώ στο παρόν νήμα... _Hey Ya!_ από Outkast:


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 1, 2010)

Χαχαχα, μ' αυτό το τραγούδι έχει καεί κόσμος και κοσμάκης...
"Lend me some sugar, I am your neighbour"


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2010)

Επειδή εκεί πιάσαμε για λίγο τους Sex Pistols και προτιμώ τους μουσικούς από τους ποδοσφαιρικούς όρους...

_Pretty Vacant_ - Sex Pistols


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2010)

Σ' εκείνο το νήμα ακούσαμε το _Swing Low, Sweet Chariot_ από την Τζόαν Μπαέζ. Ορίστε κι άλλη μια εκτέλεση.

_Swing Low, Sweet Chariot_ - The Caravan


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2010)

Εκείνη η συζήτηση για το _Through a glass, darkly,_ μου θύμισε το Through the Past, Darkly, τη συλλογή επιτυχιών που κυκλοφόρησαν οι Rolling Stones αμέσως μετά την αποχώρηση και τον θάνατο of His Majesty, Prince Jones (όπως τον αποκαλούσε ο Eric Burdon), με το εξής δίστιχο προς τιμή του στο εσώφυλλο: 
"When this you see, remember me, and bear me in your mind. 
Let all the world say what they may, speak of me as you find."

Ιδού, λοιπόν, το σπάνιο οκταγωνικό εξώφυλλο της συλλεκτικής έκδοσης κι ένα τραγούδι απ' αυτόν τον δίσκο, ανοιξιάτικο και αφιερωμένο στην ανάσταση της φύσης γύρω μας.

*She's a Rainbow - Rolling Stones*​



 



 
Από τη Wikipedia:
The name of the album is a play on a line from the KJV translation of I Corinthians 13: "For now we see through a glass, darkly, but then face to face: . . .", but it is more likely the Stones intended an homage to Ingmar Bergman and his 1961 film _Through a Glass Darkly_.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2010)

Καλησπέρα. Από τους πυροφάγους.
Και μια απορία: πώς λένε οι πυροφάγοι τις σχετικές στομαχικές ενοχλήσεις; Καούρες ή καΐλες;

_Fire Eater_ - Rusty Bryant


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2010)

_Hot Rats Radio Ad_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j564CzSaNi4
_Peaches en Regalia_ - Frank Zappa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-cEkk-n8OA
_Little Umbrellas_ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opLkfSaJgQc
_It Must Be a Camel_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1gxC0xpXd4​


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2010)

Για τον φίλο μου τον Ζάζουλα, επειδή ταξιδεύει συχνά, για να δει καλύτερα το "μέγα σιδηρούν πτηνόν". 
Πώς είπατε; Αεροπλάνο το λένε; Πφφφ! Τι μπανάλ λέξη! 

_Jet Airliner_ - Steve Miller Band


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2010)

_Thick as a Brick_ - Jethro Tull




 
Really don't mind if you sit this one out.
My words but a whisper your deafness a SHOUT.
I may make you feel but I can't make you think.
Your _sperm_'s in the gutter your love's in the sink.
So you ride yourselves over the fields 
and you make all your animal deals 
and your wise men don't know how it feels 
to be thick as a brick.​ 
Οι υπόλοιποι στίχοι, εδώ.​ 
Μια που έπιασα τους Τζέθρο Ταλ, για τον Earion, από μια πάσα του που περιμένει καιρό τώρα να αξιοποιηθεί, γιατί έψαχνα βιντεάκι του _Living in the Past _με τον Άντερσον να φοράει codpiece, αλλά τζίφος, τελικά. ​
_Living in the Past_ - Jethro Tull


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2010)

Από την πάσα του Κώστα εκεί.
_Taxman_ - The Beatles




 
Let me tell you how it will be;
There's one for you, nineteen for me.
'Cause I'm the taxman,
Yeah, I'm the taxman.​ 
Should five per cent appear too small,
Be thankful I don't take it all.
'Cause I'm the taxman,
Yeah, I'm the taxman.
If you drive a car - I'll tax the street;
if you try to sit - I'll tax your seat;
if you get too cold - I'll tax the heat;
if you take a walk - I'll tax your feet.​ 
Taxman
'Cause I'm the taxman,
Yeah, I'm the taxman.​ 
Don't ask me what I want it for, ah-ah, mister Wilson
If you don't want to pay some more, ah-ah, mister Heath
'Cause I'm the taxman,
Yeah, I'm the taxman.​ 
Now my advice for those who die, taxman
Declare the pennies on your eyes, taxman
'Cause I'm the taxman,
Yeah, I'm the taxman.
_And you're working for no one but me._
Taxman!​


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2010)

...
κανονάκι = kanun (middle eastern harp)

_Nighttime_ - Omar Faruk Tekbilek & Brian Keane (kanun: Hassan Isikut)


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 11, 2010)

The Presets - Girl and the sea

Μουσικά, φωνητικά και οπτικά οι Presets έχουν κλέψει τους πάντες και τα πάντα (αν αρχίσω να αραδιάζω ονόματα θα βαρεθούμε όλοι), κυρίως γκρουπ των 80s. Ορισμένες φορές αυτό κουράζει, κάποιες άλλες πάλι το κόψε-ράψε δημιουργεί υπεροχα patchwork, ιδιαίτερα αν η μουσική συνδυάζεται με όμορφους στίχους της κατηγορίας "τους γράφω στα βιβλία μου/στο sig μου, etc/μου θυμίζουν τότε που ήμουν εκεί με _(συμπληρώνεται κατά βούληση όνομα κλπ κλπ)_".

Για μένα το Girl and the sea είναι το καλύτερο μέχρι στιγμής τραγούδι των Αυστραλών (το My People παραπαίχτηκε κι εξάλλου είναι πολύ κλαμποτράγουδο) και ένα από τα καλύτερα synth pop τραγούδια των 00s...





 (δεν βρήκα γιουτιουμπάκι που να το παίζει εδώ, καταραμένοι copyright laws...)


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2010)

Ωραίο κομμάτι, Porkcastle. :)
Άντε μπράβο, βάλτε και τίποτα καινούργιο εσείς οι νεότεροι, να μαθαίνουμε κι εμείς οι γέροι, ηλικιωμένοι, μεγαλύτεροι, παλαιότεροι, τέλος πάντων, να μη μυρίζει μούχλα το νήμα. 

Μετά απ' αυτό, πιστός στην παραπάνω προτροπή , επειδή εκεί αναφέραμε τους θεματικούς δίσκους, ένα γλυκό απογευματινό κομμάτι, το πέμπτο ενός από τα πρώτα γνήσια concept album που άκουσα, του Days of Future Passed των Moody Blues.

_Forever Afternoon (Tuesday?) / (Evening) Time to Get Away_​_



_


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## somnambulist (Apr 11, 2010)

Stop making sense


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 12, 2010)

Κι επειδή πέθανε ο Μακλάρεν αυτές τις μέρες...


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 12, 2010)

Hyper-affective, German expressionist, cyber-ritualistic masculinity


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2010)

Περισσότεροι Σεξ Πίστολς, αργότερα.

Προς το παρόν, ψέματα.
_Lies_ - J.J. Cale




 
_Liar, Liar_ - Debbie Harry




 
_Liar, Liar_ - The Castaways


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2010)

_Pushin' Too Hard _- The Seeds


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2010)

Την ταινία _Cadillac Records_ επιβάλλεται να τη δεις αν σε ενδιαφέρει η ιστορία της μουσικής. Ε, εγώ το έκανα το χρέος μου και ενημερώθηκα για πολλά άγνωστα πράγματα. Αν και είναι μια ταινία για άντρες μουσικούς, μεγάλα ονόματα του μπλουζ και προδρόμους του ροκ-εντ-ρολ, η κυρία λάμπει. Και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση η κυρία είναι η Μπιγιονσέ, που υποδύεται την Έτα Τζέιμς, και η καλύτερη στιγμή είναι όταν τραγουδάει το _At Last_. Το τραγούδησε και για τον Ομπάμα ενώ εδώ είναι και μια άλλη ζωντανή εκτέλεση σε βραδιά προς τιμήν της Τζέιμς. Και όμως: με όλη την αγάπη που έχω στη φωνάρα της Μπιγιονσέ (και όχι μόνο), το πρωτότυπο έχει κάτι το αξεπέραστο. Καμιά φορά, όμως, φταίει και η συνήθεια. (Το γιατί η ίδια η Τζέιμς είπε ότι δεν την αντέχει την Μπιγιονσέ και κακώς δεν κάλεσαν αυτήν να το τραγουδήσει για τους Ομπάμα, η ίδια θα το είχε τραγουδήσει καλύτερα — βρείτε την εξήγηση στη Wikipedia.)

Μπιγιονσέ: At Last (στην ταινία _Cadillac Records_)


Etta James: Η πρωτότυπη ηχογράφηση


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2010)

_Mother Goose_ (Aqualung)- Jethro Tull


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 14, 2010)

Χτες έφυγε από την ζωή ο τραγουδιστής των Πυξ Λαξ Μάνος Ξυδούς. RIP. 

Σχετική είδηση: http://www.madata.gr/diafora/showbiz/58821.html

Ένα βίντεο με την τελευταία συναυλία των Pyx Lax πριν την διάλυσή τους το 2004:

http://www.greektube.org/content/view/30873/2/

Και από *youtube:*


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2010)

Καταλανικά; Αμέσως!
Από τα πιο γνωστά συγκροτήματα της Βαρκελώνης, οι Ojos de Brujo (με συνεργασίες παντού, και στην Ελλάδα με τους Palyrria). 





 
*Ojos de Brujo* ("Eyes of the Sorcerer" in English) is a nine-piece band from Barcelona, Spain, who describe their style as "jipjop flamenkillo" (hip-hop with a little flamenco).

_Rumba Dub Style_




 
Κι ένα πολύ καλό δισκάκι με σύγχρονους μουσικούς της Βαρκελώνης: Barcelona Zona Bastarda.​


----------



## pidyo (Apr 15, 2010)

Άντε, ας βάλω κι εγώ κάτι. Τρία κομμάτια από την θαυμάσια ταινία Crossing the Bridge: The Sound of Istanbul: 

Ροκ μπαλάντα του δρόμου, από τους Siyasiyabend: 






(υπάρχει και σε κανονική εκδοχή)

Ψυχεδελικό ροκ από τους Baba Zula, με την Brenda MacCrimmon (είναι το τέλος της ταινίας)






Και από σεβασμό στους παλαιούς τελειώνουμε με τη μεγάλη Sezen Aksu σε ένα γνωστό τούρκικο τραγούδι σε μια λίγο πειραγμένη εκδοχή:


----------



## danae (Apr 16, 2010)

Εκτός κλίματος, αλλά επίκαιρο...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9ODv3Oq-Bk


----------



## sarant (Apr 16, 2010)

Το τραγούδι της Ντέιλι Μέιλ (που δεν ήξερα ότι ριμάρει με το veil). Τα πρωτοσέλιδα είναι ψεύτικα αλλά θα μπορούσαν να είναι αληθινά.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2010)

Υποθέτω ότι ήδη πρέπει να το ακούτε παντού όπου πηγαίνετε, αλλά πάρτε το κι εδώ να βρίσκεται — το _Alors on Dance_ από τον Stromae:


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2010)

Αφού ευχαριστήσω τους αποπάνω λεξιλόγους, νέους και παλιούς, για τα όμορφα ακούσματα και τους παρακαλέσω να περνάνε τακτικά απ' αυτό το νήμα, συνεχίζω τον λεξιμουσικό... χαβά μου.

Το _Jigsaw Puzzle Blues_ το είχα αναρτήσει σε ανύποπτο χρόνο εδώ. Επειδή όμως προέκυψε το σχετικό ερώτημα κι εκείνο το γιουτουμπάκι το έφαγε η μαρμάγκα της ΑΔ του youtube, το ποστάρω πάλι μαζί με άλλα τρία από τον εξαιρετικό Danny Kirwan (να συνοδεύεις και συχνά να συναγωνίζεσαι στα ίσια τον μέγα Πίτερ Γκριν στα 18 σου δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολη υπόθεση), τον ταλαντούχο κιθαρίστα και συνθέτη που δυστυχώς κατέληξε άστεγος στο Λονδίνο.
_Jigsaw Puzzle Blues_ - Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac​



_Hard Work_ - Tramp with Danny Kirwan​



_One Sunny Day_ - Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac​



 
Και το _Dragonfly_, ένα ποίημα του William Henry Davies που μελοποίησε ο Kirwan:


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2010)

Από την προμνησία (déjà vu) στο Déjà Vu. 

_Woodstock_ - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young​



Βέβαια, επιβάλλεται και από την Τζόνι Μίτσελ, σε μια ασυνήθιστη εκτέλεση.


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2010)

Κι επειδή αρέσει στον Zazcat, από την Inna με τη θερινή παραλλαγή τού βιντεακίου. ;)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 18, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν την έχουμε ξαναβάλει (έχουμε και ένα δαιμόνιο τύπο εδώ, που δεν τον προλαβαίνει κανείς ), εγώ πάντως, τώρα την έμαθα:


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, Έλσα, για τη Regina Spektor! Κάπου είχα ακούσει το _Raindrops_ κι είχα κάνει μια νοερή σημείωση να το ψάξω, αλλά μετά με πρόδωσε το ρημάδι· πολλά ονόματα του έχω φορτώσει...

Καλημέρα. 
Το ηχητικό από την πάσα του Sarant εδώ, το οπτικό μού θύμισε τους φουμαροπώλες.

_Άγγελος Εξάγγελος_ - Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2010)

Κάπου πιο πριν πρέπει να υπάρχει ήδη αυτή η αρχαιολογία, νομίζω σε διαφορετική εκτέλεση:






Σκεφτόμουν λοιπόν ότι ο David Byrne των Talking Heads θα γίνει 58 τον άλλο μήνα και, να, ανέβασα κι αυτό το βιντεάκι από την εκδρομή με τα ΚΑΠΗ, μες στο τσακίρ κέφι:


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2010)

Για το δεύτερο, we're never too old to rock 'n' roll, even when we're not too young to die, με μια άλλη αρχαιολογία. ;)

_Too Old to Rock to Rock 'n' Roll: Too Young to Die_ - Jethro Tull
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdfPER5Cgm8​


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2010)

Από το μετέωρο κοινοβούλιο, ξαναβρήκα μπροστά μου μια ανεκμετάλλευτη πάσα, από τις οφειλόμενες του 2009. 

_Relax _(από το _Body Double_)- Frankie Goes To Hollywood​


----------



## daeman (Apr 20, 2010)

Για να κάνουμε το ένα-δύο, από πάσα σε πάσα κι από ταινία σε ταινία, ορίστε "Η μπαλάντα τής Λούσι Τζόρνταν" από τη Μάριαν Φέιθφουλ, στους τίτλους αρχής τού _Μοντενέγκρο__ ή Γουρούνια και Μαργαριτάρια_, της παλιάς μαύρης κωμωδίας με την πάντα κοφτερή ματιά του Ντούσαν Μακαβέγιεφ. Δείτε την, υπάρχει στο youtube εδώ και κάνα μήνα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2010)

_Mo' Better Blues_ - Branford Marsalis​


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2010)

_For What It's Worth_ - Buffalo Springfield
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZP0pzDRtQw​


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2010)

Εμβληματικό τραγούδι, για μένα. Από εκείνα που σε στοιχειώνουν μια ολόκληρη ζωή και κάθε φορά που ακούς τις πρώτες νότες της κιθάρας (το χώνουν, άλλωστε, σε κάθε ταινία [εκείνης της] εποχής) σου σηκώνεται η τρίχα και θέλεις μια ριπίτ περφόρμανς (όχι μόνο του τραγουδιού).

Να κάνω λοιπόν τη γέφυρα και ιδού πώς το αξιοποίησαν οι Public Enemy στην ταινία _He Got Game_ του Σπάικ Λι (1998). Εμφανίζεται για λίγο και ο Στίβεν Στιλς, που το έγραψε.

Ένα άλλο _For What It's Worth_


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εμβληματικό τραγούδι, για μένα. Από εκείνα που σε στοιχειώνουν μια ολόκληρη ζωή και κάθε φορά που ακούς τις πρώτες νότες της κιθάρας (το χώνουν, άλλωστε, σε κάθε ταινία [εκείνης της] εποχής) σου σηκώνεται η τρίχα και θέλεις μια ριπίτ περφόρμανς (όχι μόνο του τραγουδιού).
> 
> [...]


 
Πολλά χρόνια τώρα, δεν έχω διαβάσει ούτε έχω σκεφτεί καλύτερη περιγραφή γι' αυτό το κομμάτι. 

Τέσσερις μέρες μαζεύει σκούλες το νήμα, γιά να πάρουμε λίγο πάνω μας! 

_Escravos de Jo_ - Kerri Chandler & Joe Clausell


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2010)

_Kosmos_ - Paul Weller


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2010)

_Dirt_ - Death In Vegas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gqh7U8R4RUM​


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2010)

_Death or Glory_ - The Clash​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s18V8TeMp4chttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s18V8TeMp4


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2010)

Από την πάσα του Philip εκεί (ευχαριστώ :)).

_Sous Le Soleil De Bodega_ - Les Negresses Vertes​


----------



## Elsa (Apr 28, 2010)

Σε εντελώς άλλο κλίμα, αλλά βλέποντας το ντοκιμαντέρ-θρίλερ του Σολάνας για την Αργεντινή, θυμήθηκα εκείνη την τόσο γοητευτική ταινία του, το _Sur_ και, βέβαια, αυτό το υπέροχο κομμάτι του Piazzola:


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2010)

Εκεί που την κεφαλή μου κλίνω.

_Anywhere I Lay My Head_ - Tom Waits




My head is spinning round, my heart is in my shoes, yeah
I went and set the Thames on fire, oh, now I must come back down
She's laughing in her sleeve boys, I can feel it in my bones
Oh, but anywhere I'm gonna lay my head, I'm gonna call my home

Well I see that the world is upside-down
Seems that my pockets were filled up with gold
And now the clouds, well they've covered over 
And the wind is blowing cold
Well I don't need anybody, because I learned, I learned to be alone
Well I said anywhere, anywhere, anywhere I lay my head, boys
Well I gonna call my home​


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2010)

, somnambulist!​
_Prophesy_ - Brian Eno & Nitin Sawhney




 
_Soundbites_ - Brian Eno & Nitin Sawhney


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2010)

Κι αυτό για το φεγγάρι που είδα απόψε να ανατέλλει πορτοκαλί και γέμισε ο ορίζοντας· 
παραλίγο να τρακάρω...

_Moonrise_ - Nitin Sawhney


----------



## Elsa (Apr 30, 2010)

Ακριβώς το ίδιο έπαθα χτες! 
Φονική πανσέληνος!


----------



## Elsa (May 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipKiXt5PkWs

Επίκαιρο!


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2010)

_Rebel Waltz_ - The Clash
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdHhqFITADs​


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2010)

_Redemption Song_ - Johnny Cash & Joe Strummer​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZBaklS79Wc


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2010)

_The Israelites_ - Desmond Dekker​


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2010)

_The Harder They Come_ - Jimmy Cliff​


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2010)

_Pressure Drop -_ Toots & the Maytals​



 
_Pressure Drop -_ The Clash




Εξώφυλλο από το Animal Farm.​


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2010)

_Career Opportunities_ (Sandinista version) - The Clash


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2010)

Από τα lemmings, κι επειδή είναι ανοιξιάτικο.

_Moths_ - Jethro Tull​



 
The leaded window opened
To move the dancing candle flame
And the first moths of summer
Suicidal came.
And a new breeze chattered
In it’s may-bud tenderness ---
Sending water-lillies sailing
As she turned to get undressed.
And the long night awakened
And we soared on powdered wings ---
Circling our tomorrows
In the wary month of spring.
Chasing shadows slipping
In a magic lantern slide ---
Creatures of the candle
On a night-light-ride.
Dipping and weaving --- flutter
Through the golden needle’s eye
In our haystack madness, butterfly-stroking
On a spring-tide high.
_Life’s too long (as the lemming said)_
As the candle burned and the moths were wed.
And we’ll all burn together as the wick grows higher ---
Before the candle’s dead.
The leaded window opened
To move the dancing candle flame.
And the first moths of summer
Suicidal came
To join in the worship
Of the light that never dies
In a moment’s reflection
Of two moths spinning in her eyes.


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2010)

_Living On  Borrowed Time_ - John Lennon​


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2010)

Αφανής η εν αγνοία της παραγγέλλουσα, εμφανής η επιθυμία της για λίγη ανεμελιά. :)

_Dance With Somebody_ - Mando Diao
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGPwyT2KA30​


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2010)

Lonesome Valley - The Fairfield Four​


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2010)

See that my grave is kept clean - Lightnin' Hopkins​


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Palavra (May 10, 2010)

Με έμπνευση από εδώ και τον ευσεβή πόθο να γίνω δαιμάνος στη θέση του δαιμάνου :)
Πεχλιβάνης
Μια νύχτα θα 'ρθει από μακριά, βρ'αμάν, αμάν,
αέρας πεχλιβάνης,
να μη μπορείς να κοιμηθείς, βρ'αμάν, αμάν,
μόλις τον ανασάνεις.

Θα 'χει θυμάρι στα μαλλιά, βρ'αμάν, αμάν,
*κράνα *για σκουλαρίκια
και μες στο στόμα θα γυρνάν, βρ'αμάν, αμάν,
ρητορικά χαλίκια.

Θα κατεβεί σαν άρχοντας, βρ'αμάν, αμάν,
θα κατεβεί σαν λύκος,
να πάρει χρώμα και ζωή, βρ'αμάν, αμάν,
της μοναξιάς ο κήπος.

Τα μελισσάκια θα γυρνάν, βρ'αμάν, αμάν,
γύρω απ' τις πολυθρόνες
και το νερό το κρύσταλλο, βρ'αμάν, αμάν,
θα ρέει απ' τις οθόνες.

Αγέρα να 'σαι τιμωρός, βρ'αμάν, αμάν,
να 'σαι και παιχνιδιάρης
κι αν βαρεθεί η ψυχούλα μου, βρ'αμάν, αμάν,
να 'ρθεις να μου την πάρεις.

Για να κοιτάζει από ψηλά, βρ'αμάν, αμάν,
του κόσμου τη ραστώνη,
να ξεχαστεί σαν των βουνών, βρ'αμάν, αμάν,
το περσινό το χιόνι.


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Με έμπνευση από εδώ και τον ευσεβή πόθο να γίνω δαιμάνος στη θέση του δαιμάνου :)


Κι εγώ που θα 'λεγα πως το προφανές θα 'ταν τούτο 'δώ: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2010)

Τη μπουκιά Τα κράνα απ' το στόμα μού παίρνετε, βρε; 
Κόπιασε, δεσποινίς Ευσεβία, να δεις πόσα απίδια κράνα βάνει ο σάκος... 
Σοβαρά τώρα, μ' αρέσει ο συναγωνισμός. Εγώ σου πήρα το σομπρέρο, εσύ θα μου πάρεις την κιθάρα του μαριάτσι;


----------



## somnambulist (May 10, 2010)

Τώρα που η Ιστορία καίει σαν πυρωμένο σίδερο


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2010)

Απέξω απ' το χορό, πολλά τραγούδια λέμε.
Rat Race​



 
Some a lawful, some a bastard, some a jacket:
Oh, what a rat race, yeah! Rat race!

Some a gorgon-a, some a hooligan-a, some a guine-gog-a
In this 'ere rat race, yeah!
Rat race!
I'm singin' that
When the cat's away,
The mice will play.
Political voilence fill ya city, ye-ah!
Don't involve Rasta in your say say;
Rasta don't work for no C.I.A.
Rat race, rat race, rat race! Rat race, I'm sayin':
When you think is peace and safety:
A sudden destruction.
Collective security for surety, ye-ah!

Don't forget your history;
Know your destiny:
In the abundance of water,
The fool is thirsty.
Rat race, rat race, rat race!

Rat race!
Oh, it's a disgrace
To see the human-race
In a rat race, rat race!
You got the horse race;
You got the dog race;
You got the human-race;
But this is a rat race, rat race!

Slogans​



Can't take your slogans no more,
can't take your slogans no more,
can't take your slogans no more,
can't take your slogans no more.

Wipe out the paintings of slogans
all over the streets (ooh, ooh, ooh),
confusing the people
while your asphalt burns our tired feet.
I see borders and barriers,
segregation, demonstration and riots (ooh, ooh, ooh),
a-sufferation of the refugees,
oh-oh, when, when will we be free?

Oh-oh-oh, we can't take your slogans no more,
can't take your slogans no more,
can't take your slogans no more,
no more sweet talk from-a culprit,
no more sweet talk from the hypocrites.

So we know we can't take your slogans no more,
can't take your slogans no more,
can't take your slogans no more,
no more sweet talk from-a culprit,
no more sweet talk from the pulpit.

No more sweet talk from-a culprit,
no more sweet talk from the hypocrites.

Them Belly Full​


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2010)

_Wings of a __Dove_ - Culture




 
It grieves me to my heart,
And I've got to protest and speak out.

Oh when I turn my eyes and see,
The wickedness that Babylon been carrying on.
Oh when I turn my eyes and see,
The things they are doing to the people on the street.

Oh that I have wings like a dove,
I would fly to the hills and be at rest.
Oh that I have wings like a dove,
I would fly.. take it from me.

Oh when I turn and look around and see,
People drinking dirty water like dogs.
Oh when I turn around and see,
How food waste a government house.

Oh when I turn around and see,
Poor people are not being respected.
Oh when I turn around and see,
Education is deteriorated.

Oh when I turn my eyes and look and see,
How much starvation stand up.
Hungry stand up like man,
While white squall man fi cut them throat.

Oh that I have wings like a dove,
I would fly to the hills and be at rest.
Oh that I have wings like a dove,
I would fly.


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2010)

Καλημέρα. 
Η φτώχια θέλει καλοπέραση και η κατήφεια μουσική, πολλή μουσική.

_Black Starliner_ - Culture




 
_Marcus Garvey_ - Burning Spear




 
_Slavery Days_ - Burning Spear


----------



## Aurelia (May 12, 2010)

RENE AUBRY APRES LA PLUIE​




Jet - Are You Gonna Be My Girl?​




Beat The Devil's Tattoo​





Emmanuel Santarromana - Opéra​




***cover...zombie+bad romance​


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2010)

_Softcore Surge_ - Sly & Robbie​



 
Χάλια η φωτογραφία που συνοδεύει το κομμάτι, αλλά δεν το βρήκα σε άλλη εκδοχή. 
Τουλάχιστον είναι δαρμένος.


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2010)




----------



## daeman (May 13, 2010)

_La Goutte d' Or - St. Germain_
_



_​ 
_Rose Rouge_ - St. Germain​



 
_Rose Rouge_ - Erik Truffaz Quartet version


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2010)

_Part of the Process_ - Morcheeba


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2010)

_Revenge of the Number_ - Portishead


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2010)

_Reunited_ - Fan Death




Μου θυμίζει πολλά, αλλά μου άρεσε το μίγμα τους.
Πολλοί γνωστοί εμφανίζονται στο βίντεο. Ποιοι; Αν δεν τους βρήκατε, επιλέξτε το αποκάτω:
Prince, Marilyn Manson, Andre 3000, Depeche Mode, Bjork, Peter Gabriel, Brian Eno, Fad Gadget, Siouxsie, Courtney Love, Axl Rose, Left Eye, David Byrne, Adam Ant, Pee-Wee Herman, Billy Corgan and really, really cute girls. ;)​


----------



## Ambrose (May 14, 2010)




----------



## daeman (May 14, 2010)

, thx, Ambrose.​_Men Before the Mirror_ - Mark Isham


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2010)

_In a Silent Way (Milestones)_ - Mark Isham


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2010)

Καλημέρα. 
Η φιλαργυρία δεν είναι μαγκιά!​ 
_Geiz ist nicht Geil_ - U-Bahn-Kontrollöre in tiefgefrorenen Frauenkleidern​ 




(Text: Filippo Tiberia)

Du bist die Mutter aller Schnäppchen und ich find Dich blöd. 
Ich muss Dir dass so offen sagen, da Du mir auf die Nerven gehst. 
Du gehst mir nicht nur auf die Nerven, du gehst mir auf den Sack. 
Ich bitte Dich jetzt zu verschwinden, Du mit Deinem Geizhals-Pack! 
Deine Worte sind nur Hüllen, 
prall gefüllt mit Schall und Rauch. 
Dein Gesicht grinst so verlogen 
und hässlich bist Du auch. 

_Geiz ist nicht geil _
eher schon das Gegenteil, ich sag's Dir weil 
Großmut keine Zierde ist, er ist ein Teil 
von Menschlichkeit 
und falls Du später auf der Straße sitzt 
dann wirst Du merken, dass Dir sowas nützt. 

Versuchst mir ständig zu erzählen, was ich alles brauch 
und wieviel Geld ich dabei spare, erzählst Du mir natürlich auch. 
Und dabei weiß ich doch viel besser, was ich wirklich will. 
Zum Beispiel will ich Dich bestimmt nicht, Dankeschön und nun sei still. 
Deine Worte sind nur Phrasen, 
abgedroschen, ohne Sinn. 
Und dein Sohn sieht aus wie Arschloch, 
nimm es einfach hin. 

_Geiz ist nicht geil _
eher schon das Gegenteil, ich sag's Dir weil 
Großmut keine Zierde ist, er ist ein Teil 
von Menschlichkeit 
und falls Du später auf der Straße sitzt 
dann wirst Du merken, dass Dir sowas nützt. 

Die ganze Republik ist zugemüllt mit deinem Scheiß. 
Ich kann es nicht mehr hören, sag' mal, geht's denn nur um Geiz? 
Ehrlichkeit ist nicht dein Ding, sonst wärst du nämlich fair. 
Warum bemerkt das keiner und zieht Dich aus dem Verkehr? 

_Geiz ist nicht geil _
eher schon das Gegenteil, ich sag's Dir weil 
Großmut keine Zierde ist, er ist ein Teil 
von Menschlichkeit 
und falls Du später auf der Straße sitzt 
dann wirst Du merken, dass Dir sowas nützt.

Για μετάφραση, παρακαλώ απευθυνθείτε στον Δόκτορα Εφταπλάσιο (του φορτώνομαι πάλι:))· εγώ με το ζόρι το κατάλαβα (και η απόπειρα για τον τίτλο ήταν μια στάλα *ονυχοσφραντική, όχι να το μεταφράσω κιόλας!


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2010)

daeman said:


> η απόπειρα για τον τίτλο ήταν μια στάλα *ονυχοσφραντική


Χωρίς αστερίσκο, παρακαλώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=851#post851. :)


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2010)

Μπράβο, Ζαζ! Κάπου το είχα ξαναδεί, αλλά δεν θυμόμουνα πού, αλλιώς θα το τσιτάριζα. 
Χαίρομαι που έχει τη βούλα σου! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2010)

Προς το παρόν, θα αρκεστώ να μεταφράσω το όνομα του (άγνωστού μου, ως σήμερα) γκρουπακίου:
_*Ελεγκτές του μετρό που φοράνε κατεψυγμένα φορέματα*_
και να συνοψίσω ότι πρόκειται για ορολογικά έντονη ;):) έμμετρη κριτική του σλόγκαν και της κουλτούρας του, στη γραμμή της αρχικής και της επόμενης σχετικής εαριό/ώνειας ανάρτησης.


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2010)

_La Ley de Murphy_ - Arianna Puello




 
_Déjate Llevar_ - Orishas & Ariana Puello 




 
_A Lo Cubano_ - Orishas


----------



## zwntanakis (May 15, 2010)




----------



## zwntanakis (May 15, 2010)




----------



## nickel (May 16, 2010)

Κάποιος σωστός άνθρωπος εδώ πάντρεψε τον άρτιο ήχο του στούντιο με την επί σκηνής κινητικότητα (αποφεύγοντας τον ανεπαρκέστατο, για να μην πω άθλιο, ήχο των ζωντανών εκτελέσεων [μπαμ και κάτω]):


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2010)

Άλλο ένα πάντρεμα: η μουσική και οι εικόνες του Brian Eno, οι στίχοι του David Byrne και το 'Beauty is the Promise of Happiness', ένα φιλμάκι μικρού μήκους του John Yeo, με αποτέλεσμα αυτό το βίντεο του _Strange Overtones_, από τον δίσκο Everything That Happens Will Happen Today. 

_Strange Overtones_ - Brian Eno & David Byrne




Εδώ οι στίχοι, ενώ εδώ λίγα λόγια από τον σκηνοθέτη για τα θέματα στο φιλμάκι του.​


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2010)

Επίσης, το _Regiment_, ίσως το πιο γνωστό κομμάτι από την προηγούμενη συνεργασία των δυο μεγαλοφυών μουσικών, το My Life in the Bush of Ghosts, μαζί με το _Abu Zeluf_, το κομμάτι της Dunya Yusin που σαμπλάρισαν για το _Regiment._


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2010)

_The City Sleeps_ - MC 900 Ft. Jesus


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2010)




----------



## somnambulist (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2010)

RIP RJD...


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2010)

Το τραγούδι τίτλων τού _Bing Bang Theory_ από τους Barenaked Ladies:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhTSfOZUNLo
ΥΓ Έχει κάτι λαθάκια στους υποτιτλισμένους στίχους (unvierse->universe, hurt->heard).

Κι εδώ σ' ένα εκπληκτικό βιντεάκι ταχυσκιτσαρίσματος:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAXI3q2spnI


----------



## crystal (May 18, 2010)

Κόλλημα!

Gotan Project - La Gloria


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2010)

Ωραίο, crystal! :)
Μου φαίνεται πως θα το ακούμε συχνά τον άλλο μήνα στο Μουντιάλ, που ταιριάζει η φωνή του Victor Hugo Morales.
Από την μπάλα στην κρίση κι από τους Gotan Project στους Tanghetto, άλλους πιστούς τού electrotango, από το Μπουένος Άιρες.

_Tangocrisis_ - Tanghetto


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2010)

_Backlash Blues_ - Nina Simone​ 




 
Mr. Backlash, mr. Backlash
Just who do think I am
You raise my taxes, freeze my wages
And send my son to vietnam​ 
You give me second class houses
And second class schools
Do you think that alla colored folks
Are just second class fools
Mr. Backlash, I'm gonna leave you
With the backlash blues​ 
When I try to find a job
To earn a little cash
All you got to offer
Is your mean old white backlash
But the world is big
Big and bright and round
And it's full of folks like me
Who are black, yellow, beige and brown
Mr. Backlash, I'm gonna leave you
With the backlash blues​ 
Mr. Backlash, mr. Backlash
Just what do you think I got to lose
I'm gonna leave you
With the backlash blues
You're the one will have the blues
Not me, just wait and see​


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2010)

_Friction _- Morcheeba​ 




 
Locked in a cell for your very last breath
How can it be that,
This is your death
Something is stirring, way underneath
As people ignite the last burning wreath
Friction is turning to fire
Friction is burning much higher
Men in high places
Can't understand
How to end trouble in this broken land
They have no idea and no feelings for love
Just send in the dogs and they stand well above
Friction is turning to fire
Friction is burning much higher...


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2010)

Οι στίχοι εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2010)

Επειδή κάποιοι έχουν ξεσκιστεί να το ψάχνουν... _Make Me Sway_ από DJ Igor vs Shaft:




 
Και μπόνους το _Eternity_:




 
Άντε, καλοκαίριασε!!!


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2010)

Καλοκαίριασε, Ζαζ, αλλά άσπρη μέρα δεν είδαμε ακόμα φέτος (και δεν ξέρω πότε θα ξαναδούμε). Πάντως, χαίρομαι που ποστάρεις καλοκαιρινά· το 'χω χειμωνιάσει το νήμα με τη μαυρίλα μου.  :)


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2010)

Από τη Ρίτα Αμπατζή στους Clash, μέσω του χιλιοτραγουδισμένου, θρυλικού Stagger Lee Shelton.

Mississippi John Hurt​



 
Woody Guthrie​



 
Taj Mahal​



 
Lloyd Price (εικονογραφημένο ;))​



 
Isley Brothers​



 
Wilson Pickett​



 
Ike and Tina Turner​



 
Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds​



 
Wrong 'Em Boyo - The Rulers




 
Wrong 'Em Boyo - The Clash




 
Stagger Lee met Billy and they got down to gambling
Stagger Lee throwed seven
Billy said that he throwed eight
So Billy said, hey Stagger! I'm gonna make my big attack
I'm gonna have to leave my knife in your back​ 
Why do you try to cheat?
And trample people under your feet
Don't you know it is wrong?
To cheat the trying man
Don't you know it is wrong?
To cheat the trying man
So you better stop, it is the wrong 'em boyo​ 
You lie, steal, cheat and deceit
In such a small, small game
Don't you know it is wrong
To cheat the trying man
Don't you know it is wrong
To cheat the trying man
You'd better stop, it is the Wrong 'Em Boyo​ 
Billy Boy has been shot
And Stagger Lee's come out on top
Don't you know it is wrong
To cheat the trying man
Don't you know it is wrong
To cheat Stagger man
You'd better stop
It is the Wrong 'Em Boyo​ 
you must start all over again-all over again
don't you know it is wrong
You got to play it, Billy, play, 
don't you know it is wrong
you got to play it, Billy, play
And you will find it is the right 'em boyo​ 
But if you must lie and deceit
And trample people under your feet
Don't you know it is wrong
To cheat the trying man
Don't you know it is wrong
To cheat the trying man
You better stop.
It is the wrong 'em boyo​


----------



## somnambulist (May 21, 2010)

He who fucks nuns will later join the church (ελπίζω να μην το έχεις ανεβάσει, daeman)


----------



## somnambulist (May 21, 2010)

Κι ένα παλιό ιντάστριαλ


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2010)

somnambulist said:


> He who fucks nuns will later join the church (ελπίζω να μην το έχεις ανεβάσει, daeman)


 
Ναι, μα τι πειράζει; Το πολύ πολύ να ταλαιπωρηθούν μερικά ηλεκτρόνια παραπάνω. 
We're not spreading factoids here; Joe says it's been tested by research! ;)


----------



## VGNFZ31M (May 21, 2010)

*GAD - Waves*

Γεια σας, φίλοι μου!
Ένα τραγουδάκι από μένα, που παίζει συνέχεια στο ραδιόφωνο και μ' αρέσει πολύ! GAD - Waves


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2010)

Καλημέρα. 
Κάτω στην ποταμιά θα ξαποστάσω.

Down by the riverside - Louis Armstrong


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2010)

Baby Please Don't Go - Them​


----------



## somnambulist (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Ambrose (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2010)

Αμβρόσιε, καταπληκτικό. Ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## Elsa (May 24, 2010)

Πριν ξυπνήσει ο Daeman, να ένα πολυτραγουδισμένο κομμάτι εμπνευσμένο από σημερινό θέμα.
Εδώ για μια λεπτή γραμμή, που αν και δεν αναφέρεται το χρώμα της, φαντάζομαι ότι μόνο κόκκινη θα μπορούσε να είναι:
Από τους Persuaders (πρώτη εκτέλεση):





και από τους Pretenders (αγαπημένη εκτέλεση):


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Πριν ξυπνήσει ο Daeman, να ένα πολυτραγουδισμένο κομμάτι εμπνευσμένο από σημερινό θέμα.


Κοιμάμαι, μπρε, μα έχω προβλέψει: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=55765&postcount=1002 :) 
Ωραία η πρώτη εκτέλεση των Persuaders, πάντως!

Δυο αλλιώτικα, που θυμήθηκα από μια προχτεσινή κουβέντα για το γλυκόπικρο Βαλκανιζατέρ και το (επίκαιρο, σε πολύ μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα τώρα) Μπραζιλέρο του Γκορίτσα. 

Χωρίς αμορτισέρ - Νίκος Πορτοκάλογλου​ 
*



*Βαλκανιζατέρ, με καμένο μοτέρ,
τι με νοιάζει με τέτοια λιακάδα.
Βαλκανιζατέρ, χωρίς αμορτισέρ,
Ευρώπη, Βαλκάνια, Ελλάδα.​ 
Είμαστε πρώτοι και τελευταίοι,
είμαστε αθώοι, απατεώνες και γενναίοι.
Είμαστε πρώτοι και τελευταίοι,
αριστοκράτες και φρικτοί μικρομεσαίοι,
ακροβάτες και λαθραίοι,
προδότες, Σουλιώτες κι αδέσποτοι κι ωραίοι.​ 
Τρέχω, τρέχω, τρέχω - Νίκος Πορτοκάλογλου & Σταύρος Λογαρίδης​ 




Ποιός να είναι αυτός που έρχεται,
αυτός που μπαίνει
στην αυλή σου και κοιτάει.
Αυτός που μπαίνει και χαιρετάει
και σου ζητάει όλα τα χρέη τα παλιά...


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2010)

Και μια που θυμήθηκα τον Πορτοκάλογλου, ορίστε και μια σούπερ ροκιά, 
που θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να αναφέρεται στη σχέση Ελλάδας-Ευρώπης. ;)

Κάτω απ' το πουκάμισό μου (Καζαντζίδης) - Νίκος Πορτοκάλογλου​


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2010)

Κάποτε το χορεύαμε στην Ombre, στη Victoria και στα άλλα μεταλλάδικα. Σήμερα το ξαναγνωρίζει ο κόσμος, με αφορμή την τελευταία διαφήμιση της Nike. Το _Hocus Pocus_ των Focus, λοιπόν:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGaVUApDVuY

Και σε πιο πάουερ εκτέλεση (πολύ καλή), από τους Helloween:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=libSTHaE80A

Και η διαφήμιση _Write The Future_ τής Nike στην πλήρη της έκδοση (διότι απ' την ελληνική —κουτσουρεμένη κι ανακατωμένη— έκδοση δεν βγάζεις συμπέρασμα):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSggaxXUS8k


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2010)

Στην Όμπρε! Ζαζ, έγραψες! Πολλά χρόνια πίσω με γύρισες... 
Παραταγμένοι στην πίστα οι αρσενικοί, να διαγωνίζονται ποιος θα παίξει την καλύτερη air-guitar σ' αυτό το κομμάτι.


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2010)

daeman said:


> Στην Όμπρε! Ζαζ, έγραψες! Πολλά χρόνια πίσω με γύρισες...


Ε, τι πόσα; Κάνα δυο-τρία, υποθέτω — αφού ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί! 

Και, λίγο πιο πριν ή πιο μετά το _Hocus Pocus_, θα έμπαινε ανυπερθέτως το _Black Betty_ των Ram Jam: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IousTfdD-Uohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I


----------



## Porkcastle (May 25, 2010)

...Δηλαδή υπήρξατε αμφότεροι ορίτζιναλ ποζέρια με άσπρα στράικ μποτάκια, παντελόνια-σουβλιά, ραφτά στο τζιν μπουφάν και vokuhila* με ανταύγειες;;; 
1) Respect εις τη νιοστή και 2) φωτογραφίες, παρακαλώ 

\m/

edit: Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, το "ποζέρι" εδώ δεν το χρησιμοποιώ σκωπτικά, κάθε άλλο... ;) 

*VoKuHiLa = vorne kurz, hinten lang


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2010)

Ότι πηγαίναμε κάποτε στην Όμπρε είπαμε, όχι ότι κάναμε κάθε καραγκιοζιλίκι της εποχής (αν και, εγώ τουλάχιστον, παρασύρθηκα σε μερικά). Και καλά τα υπόλοιπα, αλλά VoKuHiLa με ανταύγειες; 

Το δικό μου το μαλλί ήταν κάπως έτσι (τέλη σέβεντις, γαρ· και ναι, εγώ ποζάρω στη φωτό ):





​


----------



## Porkcastle (May 25, 2010)

Μετά από αυτή τη φωτό, ένα έχω να πω:


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2010)

_Motherless Child _- Richie Havens




 
_Motherless Children Have A Hard Time_ - Blind Willie Johnson​



 
John The Revelator (Blind Willie Johnson) - Curtis Stigers for Sons Of Anarchy


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2010)

Pictures of Lily - The Who


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2010)

(You gotta fight ) For your right (to parties??)  - Beastie Boys ​


----------



## Ambrose (May 27, 2010)

Και το καινούργιο της Tracey Thorn:


----------



## azimuthios (May 27, 2010)

Over the hill - Monika​


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2010)

The Rockafeller Skank - Fatboy Slim




Check it out now, the FunkSoulBrother...;)​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

*Disclaimer:* Εκτός από ένα, όλα τα επόμενα λίνκια οδηγούν σε γερμανόφωνους ιστότοπους. Δυστυχώς. Ευτυχώς, οι αυτόματες γκουγκλομεταφράσεις γερμανικά προς αγγλικά είναι σχεδόν ευανάγνωστες...:)

Τον εξ αγχιστείας ;) κοντοχωριανό Gert Steinbäcker, στυλοβάτη και πρώτο αρχικό του αουστροπόπ (λινκ στα αγγλικά!) συγκροτήματος STS ομολογώ ότι δεν τον ήξερα. Και η ντροπή μου είναι ακόμη μεγαλύτερη επειδή είναι παθιασμένος φιλέλληνας και περνάει πολύ καιρό στον τόπο μας.

Τον έμαθα από συνέντευξη που έδωσε στην εκεί (σχεδόν) μικρή τοπική εφημερίδα μας, όπου με αφορμή τον καινούργιο του σόλο δίσκο βρήκε την ευκαιρία να μιλήσει και για την Ελλάδα. Μεταφράζω την πρώτη παράγραφο της συνέντευξης:

Kleine: _Το τραγούδι σας "Irgendwann bleib i dann durt" (Κάποια στιγμή θα μείνω εκεί) είναι κάτι σαν ύμνος της νοσταλγίας για την Ελλάδα. Πώς αισθάνεστε με όλες αυτές τις αρνητικές ειδήσεις που μας έρχονται αυτές τις μέρες από εκεί;_

G.ST.: Η Ελλάδα είναι αναμφίβολα η κορυφή του διαβόητου παγόβουνου. Οι άνθρωποι που γνωρίζω στην Ελλάδα σίγουρα δεν ανήκουν σε αυτούς που δεν πληρώνουν φόρους και τεμπελιάζουν στο κρεβάτι. Οι επισκέπτες της Ελλάδας γνωρίζουν μόνο το ειδυλλιακό κομμάτι. Δεν γνωρίζουν τα μέρη όπου η ζωή αρχίζει στις έξι το πρωί και οι άνθρωποι δουλεύουν μέχρι εξάντλησης ίσα για να τα καταφέρουν.
[...]​
Και να λοιπόν «ο ύμνος της νοσταλγίας στην Ελλάδα», σε αυθεντικό βιντεάκι αρχής 80s. *Άτυπος διαγωνισμός:* πόσα κλισέ μπορείτε να επισημάνετε; Και όχι, δεν νομίζω ότι πρωταγωνιστεί ο Πορτοκαλλής Ήλιος.

_STS - Irgendwann bleib i dann durt_​




Παρεμπ, η πρώτη μεγάλη επιτυχία του γκρουπ στην Αυστρία στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980 έγινε με τη μεταφορά σε τοπική ντιαλέκτ (στυριακά) του επόμενου, μάλλον γνωστού κομματιού (αν μπορέσω να αποκρυπτογραφήσω και τους στίχους, υπόσχομαι να το μεταφέρω στο σωστό νήμα των πολυτραγουδiσμένων)

Edit, τέσσερα χρόνια και κάτι μέρες μετά, οι στίχοι (στυριακά-γερμανικά) ανέβηκαν στη Λεξιλογία, εδώ: 

_STS - da kummt die sunn​_




Και για να τελειώνω σιγά σιγά αυτή τη σύντομη περιήγηση σε έναν άγνωστο κόσμο  (και επειδή φαντάζομαι ότι την πολλή την αουστροπόπ δεν την αντέχουμε ούτε οι πιο σκληροτράχηλοι φαν), μία από τις πρόσφατες επιτυχίες του γκρουπ, από συναυλία στο Μόναχο (ελληνικά τραγουδάει το τελικό S, ο Schiffkowitz):

_STS - o Xenos​_




Δυστυχώς, ο ήχος δεν είναι πολύ καλός. Πολύ καλύτερος είναι ο ήχος στο επόμενο γιουτιουμπάκι, όπου το ελληνικό μέρος του τραγουδάει ο *Αντώνης Βαρδής*, αλλά δεν υπάρχει εικόνα:





Edit: Έπρεπε λίγο να κατέβει το επίπεδο από τη στρατόσφαιρα που το έχετε στείλει...


----------



## Porkcastle (May 27, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...(και επειδή φαντάζομαι ότι την πολλή την αουστροπόπ δεν την αντέχουμε ούτε οι πιο σκληροτράχηλοι φαν)...



Εγώ τη γνώρισα από τον ...Falco και τους DÖF  -όπου και έμεινα, πλην ελάχιστων εξαιρέσεων...

Back on topic. Μια και διανύουμε εβδομάδα Γιουροβίζιον, αυτό είναι για μένα ένα από τα καλύτερα τραγούδια που βγήκαν από κει. Γκενσμπούρ, γαρ. Διασκευάστηκε πολλάκις αλλά το ορίτζιναλ παραμένει ανώτερο όλων.





Είδε κανείς την ταινία για τον Gainsbourg; Εντυπώσεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2010)

Ορίστε λοιπόν. Best (κτγμ:)) of Falco:

_Falco - Rock me Amadeus​_




_Falco - Der Kommissar​_




και το σπαρακτικό Jeanny


----------



## Rogerios (May 28, 2010)

Εγώ, πάλι, μόνο αυτό μπορώ να συνεισφέρω για τον συγχωρεμένο:
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?val=493626:cs&lang=el&list=493626:cs,487396:cs,464497:cs,&pos=1&page=1&nbl=3&pgs=10&hwords=Falco~&checktexte=checkbox&visu=#texte
Τελικά, αυτός που φεύγει νωρίς αφήνει (κάποια στιγμή) πίσω του συντρίμμια.


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Από τη διπλή πάσα της Έλσας εκεί. Το πρώτο γκολ στο τσεπάκι, απ' τα αποδυτήρια. 

When I'm 64 - The Beatles




 
-Will you still need me, will you still feed me, when I'm sixty four?
-Of course, granpa! Here's your bone...​

 
Καταταγείτε, μας έλεγαν, κι ήταν υποχρεωτικό. ​


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2010)

Ευρήματα από τη ζζζακαραντά, χακαραντά, τζακαράντα, γιακαράντα, ιακαράνδη, djakalenda jacaranda.

Γερμανοί που περιγράφουν τη μουσική τους ως εξής: Musik für Alphorn, Didgeridoo, Saxophon und Percussion.

Jacaranda Ensemble in concert 2002




 
Και το πρώτο κομμάτι του εξαιρετικού δίσκου Jacarandá του Luiz Bonfá - συνθέτη μέρους της μουσικής τού _Orfeu Negro_ - γιατί το δεύτερο, το ομώνυμο, δεν το βρήκα.​ 
Apache Talk - Luiz Bonfá




 

Επίσης, το Manhã de Carnaval από το _Orfeu Negro_, μια από τις πιο γνωστές μποσανόβες, από τον συνθέτη μαζί με την Κατερίνα Βαλέντε.​


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2010)

...
Return of Django - Lee "Scratch" Perry & the Upsetters




 
Train to Skaville - The Ethiopians




 
I should have known better - The Skatalites


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2010)

Ποια η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε crow και raven; Ορίστε ;):

As the Crow Flies - The Original Animals
από τον δίσκο Before We Were So Rudely Interrupted.​



 
The Raven - Alan Parson's Project
από το Tales of Mystery and Imagination


----------



## Ambrose (May 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6ON3iA_boQ


----------



## Ambrose (May 31, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2010)

Cold Cold Heart - Norah Jones​


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2010)

Sparrow - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2010)

Κανονικά, έπρεπε να περιμένω τρεις ώρες...

Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M. - Simon and Garfunkel​


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2010)

Diamonds on the Soles of her Shoes (Zimbabwe) - Paul Simon & Ladysmith Black Mambazo​


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2010)

Homeless - Ladysmith Black Mambazo​


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2010)

Pata Pata - Miriam Makeba


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2010)

Lion of Africa - Manu Dibango




​


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2010)

Shuffering and Shmiling - Fela Anikulapo Kuti


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 3, 2010)

Wicked!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2010)

Εδώ είχα ποστάρει το _Whine Up_ τής Kat DeLuna ως μέρος ενός εξαιρετικοτατότατου (_sic_) mashup: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=39672&postcount=487. Σήμερα όμως έχω όρεξη για λατινοαμερικάνικα φωνητικά, οπότε το ακούω έτσι:




 
Αφού, να φανταστείτε, έβαλα στο φουλ κάνα πεντάρι φορές και το _La Raza _από Kid Frost, να έρθω στα ίσα μου. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2010)

Άντε, μια και θυμηθήκαμε τα παλιά, ας βάλουμε και τον διαχρονικό ύμνο τής κρίσης και κάθε κρίσης — _Pupunanny_ από τον Afrika Bambaataa ή, επί το ελληνικότερον, «Πού Πονάνε».


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2010)

Three Little Birds :) - Bob Marley & the Wailers


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2010)

Courtship dances


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2010)

Too Much Monkey Business - Chuck Berry with Keith Richards


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2010)

One Size Fits All - Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Invention​ 
Inca Roads
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OURkogc_MkM​ 
Can't Afford No Shoes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVkHOScT8Kc​ 
Sofa No. 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Pz0TGzqX2k​ 
Po-jama People
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCdYI6-Uz7M​ 
Florentine Pogen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53CuDan5UDs​ 
Evelyn, a Modified Dog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nINYjuPsHbo​ 
San Ber'dino
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHWnZtfgFys​ 
Andy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xTynHGqxcQ​ 
Sofa No. 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYgf0HL_5mQ​


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## somnambulist (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2010)

To άκουγα σήμερα σ' ένα τρέιλερ του Star και το ξαναθυμήθηκα: _Mala Vida_ από τους Mano Negra. Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά με ξεσηκώνει κάθε φορά! :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2010)

Το Μακεδονία TV συνήθως αποτελεί τον αποδέκτη παλιού υλικού τού ΑΝΤ1, αλλά στην περίπτωση του _Binbir Gece_ (Χίλιες και μια νύχτες) έβαλε τα γυαλιά στον σταθμό-μαμά.  Μόλις κατάλαβαν στο Μαρούσι τι μαγνήτη τηλεθέασης είχαν πετάξει στα δεύτερα του Μακ-Τιβί, έτρεξαν αμέσως να το προβάλουν καταλλήλως (και με το ξέπνοο freshshshsh τής σλογκανιάς τους, παναθεμάτους! ). Στο σχετικό τρέιλερ του ΑΝΤ1 παίζει το πρώτο σόλο τραγούδι τής Ishtar (όταν πλέον είχε φύγει από τους Alabina), το περιβόητο _Last Kiss_. Απολαύστε το: :)




 
Και μιξαρισμένο, με οπτική συνοδεία μπελιά, αχέμ μπέλι ντανς:


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2010)

...
Throwing my baby out with the bathwater - Tenpole Tudor


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2010)

I walked with a zombie - Roky Erickson




 
Zombie Woof - Frank Zappa


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2010)

...
τέρμα η ένταση

No Fun - The Stooges




 
Lust for Life - Iggy Pop


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2010)

Janie Jones - The Clash​



 
I fought the law


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2010)

...
I wanna be sedated - Ramones





 
Teenage Lobotomy


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2010)

Surfin' Bird - The Trashmen​



 
Wipeout - The Surfaris​


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2010)

Todos Mortales - Ojos de Brujo




 
Dame Una Pista - Los Delinqüentes


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2010)

...
Azul - Muchachito Bombo Infierno






El secreto de las tortugas - Maldita Nerea & Los Delinqüentes





 
Rock Rumberu - La Troba Kung-Fú


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2010)

Κοκκινοσκουφίτσες πολλές.

Little Red Riding Hood - Big Bopper​ 




 
Οι Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs είπαν το δικό τους​ 




 
και οι Meteors το έκαναν psychobilly.​


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2010)

Cartwheels, catherine wheel, catherine wheels. 
Έψαχνα να βρω απ' αυτό, αλλά τα παράτησα. Ορίστε λοιπόν οι Catherine Wheel με δροσερή υποθαλάσσια εικονογράφηση.

Fripp - Catherine Wheel​



 
Για να πάμε πιο βαθιά :):
Guillaume Nery base jumping at Dean's Blue Hole, 
filmed on breath hold by Julie Gautier


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2010)

Big Business - Talking Heads




1982. Όλα τριγύρω αλλάζουνε κι όλα τα ίδια μένουν.​


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2010)

Burn the flames (Don't Slander Me, 1986) - Roky Erickson​


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2010)

*The flight of the bumble bee*. Στα ελληνικά, το *Πέταγμα της μέλισσας*, του Ρίμσκι Κόρσακοφ. Εδώ στη γνωστή σκηνή από τον _Σολίστα_ (_Shine_) με τον Τζέφρι Ρας. Για τις ώρες που δεν παρακολουθείτε νοτιοαφρικάνικο ΠΚ και σας λείπει ο ήχος της βουβουζέλας. Μα νιώθεις ότι είσαι καταμεσής σ' ένα σμάρι μπούμπουρες (βόμβους, αγριομέλισσες, μπάμπουρες) που δεν έχουν σκοπό να σταματήσουν τις επόμενες 30 μέρες!


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2010)

Βόμβους, σβούρους γή σβούρους; ;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2010)

Goo Goo Muck - Ronnie Cook & the Gaylads​ 




 
Goo Goo Muck (filthier version  - The Cramps​


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2010)

I just want to make love to you - Muddy Waters​



 
Rolling Stones​



 
The Sensational Alex Harvey Band​



 
Etta James​


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2010)

My neighbourhood - Space


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2010)

Ooh, I like it (Blue Tomato) - The Creeps​


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 14, 2010)

daeman said:


> My neighbourhood - Space



I just went back to school...


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2010)

Πρώτα, ένα Μπίλι Τζιν αγνώριστο.






Μια μέρα θέλεις να διαβάσεις το βικιπαιδικό λήμμα για το τραγούδι του Τζάκσον.

Τι θέλω τώρα από σας τους γνώστες: ποιο τραγούδι του Τζάκσον έχει ερμηνευτεί από κάποιον άλλο / κάποιους άλλους με μουσικές γέφυρες εμπνευσμένες από λάγνους ανατολίτικους ρυθμούς; Το άκουσα προ ημερών, σε μια από εκείνες τις εκπομπές λόγου που βάζουν μουσικές ενδιάμεσα αλλά ποτέ δεν σου λένε τι άκουσες, και, ως άσχετος με τα μαϊκλοτζακσονικά, δεν ξέρω ούτε τον τίτλο να σας πω. Μου θύμισε το Μπίλι Τζιν (όχι έτσι που το παίζει ο Κορνέλ). Για να καταλάβετε πώς έφτασα εκεί.


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=70865

Brother, Can You Spare a Dime? - Tom Waits​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVE72Ae82Tw&NR=1

*"Brother, Can You Spare a Dime," lyrics by Yip Harburg, music by Jay Gorney (1931)* 
They used to tell me I was building a dream, 
and so I followed the mob. 
When there was earth to plow or guns to bear, 
I was always there right on the job. 
They used to tell me I was building a dream, 
with peace and glory ahead
Why should I be standing in line, 
just waiting for bread? 

Once I built a railroad, I made it run, 
I made it race against time. 
Once I built a railroad; now it's done. 
Brother, can you spare a dime? 

Once I built a tower, up to the sun, 
brick, and rivet, and lime; 
Once I built a tower, now it's done. 
Brother, can you spare a dime? 

Once in khaki suits, gee we looked swell, 
Full of that Yankee Doodly Dum, 
Half a million boots went slogging through Hell, 
And I was the kid with the drum!
Say, don't you remember, they called me Al; 
it was Al all the time. 
Why don't you remember, I'm your pal? 
Buddy, can you spare a dime? 

Once in khaki suits, gee we looked swell, 
Full of that Yankee Doodly Dum, 
Half a million boots went slogging through Hell, 
And I was the kid with the drum!
Say, don't you remember, they called me Al; 
it was Al all the time. 
Say, don't you remember, I was your pal? 
Buddy, can you spare a dime?


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2010)

Hard Time Killing Floor Blues (Skip James) - Chris Thomas King​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n9mCcpatig


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2010)

Νίκελ, με μπερδεύεις με την ερώτησή σου, αρχικά σκέφτηκα τις λάτιν εκτελέσεις του Beat it, αλλά αυτό λογικά θα το αναγνώριζες και δεν είναι ανατολίτικo


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## zephyrous (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2010)

Τι θυμήθηκα! Συγκρότημα της μιας επιτυχίας (για τα δικά μου τουλάχιστον δεδομένα) και, ξαφνικά, με 40 χρόνια καθυστέρηση να και οι φάτσες τους και το λάιβ τους. Κιτσαριό πια. Αλλά το κομμάτι με την κιθάρα από τα αξιομνημόνευτα.

*The Amboy Dukes: Journey to the Center of the Mind​*


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2010)

Blue Nile's Paul Buchanan on "Let's go out Tonight"
From Craig Armstrong's album _The Space Between Us_


----------



## efi (Jun 17, 2010)

Αχ, πώς μ' αρέσει αυτό το τραγούδι!




Κι εδώ για δωρεάν κατέβασμα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2010)

Σ' αυτούς εδώ τους νεαρούς πάντως, αρέσουν πιο πολύ οι κάθε είδους και χρώματος "καραμελίτσες". 
Από την πάσα της Άνεφ εκεί, με τα ευφορικά του Σαββατοκύριακου.

The weekend has landed - Human Traffic promo




 
Περισσότερο μπιτ από την ίδια ταινία, σ' εκείνο το νήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2010)

Μεσημεριανή ανάμνηση από μια εποχή που φιλιώναμε και ξεφιλιώναμε πρωί-βράδυ...

Ειδικά αφιερωμένο ;).


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2010)

Από εκείνο το νήμα του Κώστα με τον Théo Sarapo (Σαραπό, Σαγκαπό, Σαγαπό), 
ο ηχητικός μου συνειρμός στο 1':53", en español. ;)

Se a Cabo - Santana
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AugqAF2mUqA​


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2010)

Ingrata - Cafe Tacvba​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEfaxwK3mn4


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2010)

Ουδείς ήττων του Πολ Γουέλερ τραγούδησε τα Τουφέκια του Ήτον (καλά, καλά, Ίτον  το 1979. ;)

Eton Rifles - The Jam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG0L86DRuC8​


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2010)

Ζημιά μού έκανες που θυμήθηκες στο ευχετήριο νήμα την παλιοσειρά μου, τον Πίτερ Χάμιλ. Πάρε λοιπόν ένα από τα πιο τεατράλε κομμάτια του, από τον δίσκο _Over_ του 1977.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 20, 2010)

Και κάτι επίκαιρο, από τα "Απλά μαθήματα πολιτικής οικονομίας" του 1975:


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## crystal (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 21, 2010)

Crystal: :)

(Αν άθροιζα τις ώρες που έχω ακούσει Cure μέχρι τώρα, θα μετρούσα μήνες ολόκληρους... έχουν καλύψει όσο ελάχιστες άλλες μπάντες το φάσμα των ανθρώπινων συναισθημάτων -τουλάχιστον για μένα.)
Σήμερα μ' έπιασε η νοσταλγία για τα κλαμπάκια του Βερολίνου: να λοιπόν πώς μπήκε μουσικά το 2010...






Επίσης, κοντοζυγώνει η επόμενη Δευτέρα και η αναμονή γίνεται βασανιστική...


----------



## crystal (Jun 22, 2010)

Με τη φωνή του Χούλιο Κορτάσαρ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2010)

Warpaint: Billie Holiday (not the album version)


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2010)

excerpted from the previous song ;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2010)

και για την απαραίτητη ισορροπία


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 23, 2010)

Ολόφρεσκο, χθεσινό βίντεο για το νέο κομμάτι των Interpol. Άλμπουμ το Σεπτέμβρη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2010)

Κάποιοι ζωόφιλοι που περιμέναμε να δούμε ένα τρικέρατο σκαθάρι-ρινόκερο, μείναμε να παρακολουθούμε περίεργες ιεροτελεστίες με μαυροντυμένες. Καθόλου δεν μου άρεσε. Πάω να κατεβάσω το high-definition. ;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2010)

Fragile - Sting




 
Επειδή σήμερα με ταλαιπωρεί πάλι η κυρία του, και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε.​ 
On and on the rain will fall
Like tears from a star
On and on the rain will say
How fragile we are​ 
Με τους στίχους σε διάφορες γλώσσες, εδώ.​


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2010)

keep on dubbing, somnambulist! ​ 
King Tubby Meets Rockers Uptown (arranged for theremin) - Makmed the Miller​


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 24, 2010)

daeman said:


> keep on dubbing, somnambulist! ​]



Εννοείται:)


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2010)

Alsema Dub - Bill Laswell & Jah Wobble​



 
New Mexico Dub - Jah Wobble​


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2010)

Zen Concrete - Sly & Robbie​



 
Herb Dub - Mad Professor & Lee "Scratch" Perry​


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2010)

Μετά τα dub, μια αφιέρωση σε μια ψυχή που χρειάζεται επειγόντως διακοπές. :)

Canção Do Mar - Amália Rodrigues​



 
Dulce Pontes​



 
Ελένη Πέτα με την Ορχήστρα Νυκτών Εγχόρδων του Δήμου Πατρέων​


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2010)

Από τότε που ο Στίβενσον ήταν Στέφενσων.





 
Μηχανικός στη μηχανή
και ναύτης στο τιμόνι
κι ο θερμαστής στο στόκολο
μ' έξι φωτιές μαλώνει.​ 
Αγάντα, θερμαστάκι μου,
και ρίχνε τις φτυαριές σου
μέσα στο καζανάκι σου
να φτιάξουν οι φωτιές σου.​ 
Κάργα ρασκέτα και λοστό
τον Μπέη να περάσω
και μες του Κάρντιφ τα νερά
εκεί να πάω ν' αράξω.​ 
Μα η φωτιά είναι φωτιά,
μα η φωτιά είναι λαύρα
κι η θάλασσα μου τα 'κανε
τα σωθικά μου μαύρα.​


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 25, 2010)

Φυσικά, συνεχίζω με αυτό:)


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2010)

:) Θα 'θελα πολύ να συναντηθούμε σ' ένα live gig εμείς οι δυο. 
Somnambulist versus featuring Insomniac: Burning down the house! 

Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους μουσικούς επιμελητές φωνογραφιτζήδες.

Οι φωνογραφιτζήδες - Γιώργος Μπάτης




 
Όλοι οι φωνογραφιτζήδες
είναι μάγκες και ατσίδες
όλοι οι φωνογραφιτζήδες​ 
Όσα φράγκα κονομάνε
στην ταβέρνα τ' ακουμπάνε
όσα φράγκα κονομάνε​ 
Με μπερδέψανε μια νύχτα
σα μπαρμπούνι μες στα δίχτυα
με μπερδέψανε μια νύχτα​ 
Μου τη φέραν ένα βράδυ
σα μουγκρί στο παραγάδι
μου τη φέραν ένα βράδυ​ 
Με ψαρέψαν μιαν ημέρα
μέσα, καλέ, στον Περαία
με ψαρέψαν μιαν ημέρα​


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2010)

> drsiebenmal: (μα μόλις 8.25 είναι...)


Ευχαριστώ και καλημέρα. Να ανησυχείς όταν το μήνυμα πριν από το πρωινό της 8:25 έχει γίνει στις 5:25. Πάρε ένα καλοκαιρινό που μόλις άκουγα:


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2010)

Κωστής Μαραβέγιας, πολύ πριν τους Ιλεγκάλ.

Βασιλικός - X Darawish




 
Ερώτηση


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2010)

Τι καλό έχει το μεσημεριανό μενού (και συγγνώμη για τα ορθογραφικά εκείνου που έχωσε τα λόγια). _Sex & Mayhem_, Devastations.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Όχι γκόλντι, αλλά οπωσδήποτε όλντι. :)​ 
Driver's Seat - Sniff 'n' the Tears




 
Ενώ αυτό είναι και γκόλντι. 
Drive My Car - The Beatles


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2010)

Άλλα δυο, κατάλληλα για κυριακάτικη βόλτα.

Stickshifts and Safetybelts - Cake




 
Αυτή η παρέα δεν είχε δενπινοδηγό εντεταλμένο οδηγό.

Stop This Car - Jonathan Richman​


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2010)

You can't always get what you want (Να του το σφυρίξει κάποιος στο αφτί, διακριτικά — του Μικ Τζάγκερ, στο γήπεδο, μην παρεξηγηθούμε κιόλας, γιατί εκτός από ράπερ κυκλοφορούν και ρίπερ).

Stones


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2010)

Μια που εγκαινίασες τον ποδοσφαιρικό σχολιασμό με μουσική, ορίστε ένας οβολός.

Μαριάτσι από την Αργεντινή. 
Mariachi Mix Mañanitas - Aguilas de America​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaKWPtIzRzk


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2010)

Επειδή κάποια πράγματα καλό είναι να αντιμετωπίζονται με την ελαφρότητα που τους πρέπει.


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## somnambulist (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## somnambulist (Jun 29, 2010)

Και λίγο Σταβάνγκερ και σταβανγκεριανά


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 29, 2010)

Richest Man In Babylon - Thievery Corporation​


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 29, 2010)

Overcome - Tricky​


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 29, 2010)

Poems - Tricky​


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 29, 2010)

Broken Homes - PJ Harvey​


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 29, 2010)

This mess we're in - PJ Harvey & Thom Yorke​


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2010)

ευχαριστώ για την πάσα, Δρ7χ
bed-ins & video-clip embeddings​ 




 




 




 
Παραπροϊόν: bedding the rules


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2010)

Whistling Past The Graveyard - Screamin' Jay Hawkins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eceUXYtdw8Q​ 
Tom Waits
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXsEWC1F3fE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6wqHG4aOEk​


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2010)

Heart Attack & Vine - Screamin' Jay Hawkins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xLBQIWeAjI​ 
Tom Waits​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C49H3aWdiK8

Till the Money Runs Out​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3elbKuH_Tchttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsIl4eIwufk


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

Snatch It Back and Hold It - Junior Wells​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSscKLEvlMg

Chitlins Con Carne - Junior Wells​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D97X4g5txEc


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

Got My Μοjo Working - Junior Wells
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJUdPrIFHpQ​


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

Spoonful - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 1, 2010)

Κι ένα εξαιρετικό απόσπασμα από το μιούζικαλ "Το μυστήριο του Έντουιν Ντρούντ", που είναι βασισμένο στο κύκνειο άσμα το Καρόλου Ντίκενς, με την Patti Cohenour στη φωνή.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

Ornithology - Charlie Parker




 
Miles Davis (τρομπέτα), Charlie Parker (άλτο σαξόφωνο), Lucky Thompson (τενόρο σαξόφωνο), 
Dodo Marmarosa (πιάνο), Vic McMillan (μπάσο), Roy Porter (ντραμς). 28-3-1946.​


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

Frame by Frame - King Crimson


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2010)

Πέντε μάγκες στον Περαία (Τα Ρεγγέτικα) - Trio Tekke​


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2010)

*Summertime*​ 
Ella Fitzgerald




 
Charlie Parker




 
Dizzy Gillespie




 
Miles Davis




 
Charlie Mingus




 
John Coltrane








 
τζάζεψα​


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2010)

*Summertime Blues*​ 
Eddie Cochran​



 
Brian Setzer (as Eddie Cochran, _La Bamba_)​



 
The Who (Live at Leeds)​



 
T. Rex​


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2010)

Bisabuelo - Kapanga


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2010)

The Court of the Crimson King - King Crimson​



 
The dance of the puppets 
The rusted chains of prison moons 
Are shattered by the sun. 
I walk a road, horizons change 
The tournament's begun. 
The purple piper plays his tune, 
The choir softly sing; 
Three lullabies in an ancient tongue, 
For the court of the crimson king. 

The keeper of the city keys 
Put shutters on the dreams. 
I wait outside the pilgrim's door 
With insufficient schemes. 
The black queen chants 
The funeral march, 
The cracked brass bells will ring; 
To summon back the fire witch 
To the court of the crimson king. 

The gardener plants an evergreen 
Whilst trampling on a flower. 
I chase the wind of a prism ship 
To taste the sweet and sour. 
The pattern juggler lifts his hand; 
The orchestra begins. 
As slowly turns the grinding wheel 
In the court of the crimson king. 

On soft gray mornings widows cry 
The wise men share a joke; 
I run to grasp divining signs 
To satisfy the hoax. 
The yellow jester does not play 
But gentle pulls the strings 
And smiles as the puppets dance 
In the court of the crimson king.

​


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2010)

H διασκευή του Hall of Mirrors - που πόσταρε στο #1403 ο Somnambulist - από τη Siouxsie & the Banshees (Through the Looking Glass, 1987), συνοδευόμενη από ένα απόσπασμα του _Outer and Inner Space_.





 
She stepped into the hall of mirrors 
Where she discovered a reflection of herself 
Even the greatest stars discover themselves in the looking glass 
Even the greatest stars discover themselves in the looking glass 

Sometimes she saw her real face 
And sometimes a stranger at her place 
Even the greatest stars find their face in the looking glass 
Even the greatest stars find their face in the looking glass 

She fell in love with the image of herself 
and suddenly the picture was distorted 
Even the greatest stars dislike themselves in the looking glass 
Even the greatest stars dislike themselves in the looking glass 

She made up the person she wanted to be 
And changed into a new personality 
Even the greatest stars change themselves in the looking glass 
Even the greatest stars change themselves in the looking glass 

The artist is living in the mirror 
With the echoes of himself 
Even the greatest stars live their lives in the looking glass 
Even the greatest stars fix their face in the looking glass 
Even the greatest stars live their lives in the looking glass


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2010)

Rock 'n' Roll - Lou Reed


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2010)

Mule Kicking In My Stall - Otis Spann​


----------



## ilena (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2010)

Για να μας φτιάχνει λίγο η διάθεση :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## azimuthios (Jul 11, 2010)

Και αυτό σε καλοκαιρινή διάθεση (αν και μας έχει πήξει με τη συννεφιά του @##$%^[email protected])


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 11, 2010)

Δεν θα μας χαλάσεις τη διάθεση, τρελόκαιρε!


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2010)

In the summertime - Mungo Jerry​



 
Shaggy featuring Ravon


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2010)

Ice Cream Man - Jonathan Richman & the Modern Lovers


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2010)

Needles and Pins - Willy DeVille


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2010)

Άνωθεν κλήση κι αυτή, όχι όμως από τόooσο ψηλά 
Εύχομαι να μην την ξανακούσουμε (ή να μην ανταποκριθούμε) ποτέ.

The Call Up - The Clash


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2010)

Εισπηδών βούλομαι τον εφεδρικόν αυτών τροχόν αφαιρείν... 
Όπα, συγγνώμη, παραμιλώ αφηρημένος. 


Ο σαλταδόρος - Μιχάλης Γενίτσαρης


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2010)

Heatwave - The Last Drive​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50JNGx2NWyI

Gone, gone, gone​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH-0fOvZ9ko

Sweet Thing (Blood Nirvana)​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDn4RNvAmu4

Για τον Chris B.I.


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2010)

To καλύτερο "ανυπόγραφο" συγκρότημα της dark electro: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tccg09vDPc4


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2010)

Συμπάθα με για τα αταίριαστα, Ζέφυρε :), αλλά είναι για καλό σκοπό. 
Για τον φίλο που σήμερα τα έχει ανάγκη.

Good Vibrations - Beach Boys​



 
Positive Vibration - Bob Marley & the Wailers


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2010)

Από τη διπλή πάσα του Δόχτορα.

In the winter of '79 - Tom Robinson Band​




Too good to be true​


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2010)

Shaman's Blues - The Doors


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2010)

Queen of the highway - The Doors


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2010)

Από μια πάσα της SBE.

The Leader - The Clash




 
Atom secrets, secret leaflet
Have the boys found the leak yet?
The molehill sets the wheel in motion
His downfall picks up locomotion​ 
The people must have something good to read on a Sunday​ 
The leader's wife takes a government car
In the dark to meet her minister
But the leader never leaves his door ajar
As he swings his whip from the Boer War​ 
He wore a leather mask for his dinner guests
Totally nude and with deep respect
Proposed a toast to the votes he gets
The feeling of power and the thought of sex!​ 
Now the girl let the fat man touch her
Vodka fumes and the feel of a vulture
The driver waited in the embassy car
The fat man's trap was set for capture
So the girl let the thin man touch her
Mixing questions, drunken laughter
The ministry car was waiting there
A minister knows his own affair​ 
The people must have something good to read on a Sunday​


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2010)

Πώς λέμε chupacabra; Καμία σχέση. 

Tubthumping - Chumbawamba




 
Timebomb




 
Επίσης, μια που αναφέρθηκαν και οι άριοι σήμερα: 

The day the nazi died




 
We're taught that after the war the Nazis vanished without a trace 
But batallions of fascists still dream of a master race 
The history books they tell of their defeat in forty-five 
But they all come out of the woodwork on the day the Nazi died 
They say the prisoner of Spandau was a symbol of defeat 
Whilst Hess remained imprisoned and the fascists they were beat 
So the promise of an aryan world would never materialise 
So why did they all come out of the woodwork on the day the Nazi died 
The world is riddled with maggots--the maggots are getting fat 
They're making a tasty meal of all the bosses and bureaucrats 
They're taking over the board rooms and they're fat and full of pride 
And they all came out of the woodwork on the day the Nazi died 
So if you meet with these historians I'll tell you what to say 
Tell them that the Nazis never really went away 
They're out there burning houses down and peddling racist lies 
And we'll never rest again until every Nazi dies


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2010)

Έψαχνα για ένα καλό βιντεάκι που να τραγουδά η Jane Siberry με την KD Lang το _Calling All Angels_ και το βρήκα σε αυτό το μνημόσυνο για τον Τζάκσον. Πέρασε κιόλας πάνω από ένας χρόνος.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2010)

Από την Τοσοδούλα (Thumbelina, small as a thimble, sharp as a needle, quick and nimble), οι Pretenders το 1984 μαζί με μια πιο κάντρι, ακουστική εκτέλεση του 1995 με double, triple quadruple time στο τέλος. 
Το πρώτο δεν έχει καλό ήχο, αλλά το διάλεξα για ιστορικούς λόγους (και για τον παγκόσμιο χάρτη εκείνης της εποχής στο σκηνικό).





 




 
Επίσης, In the middle of the road, από το Live Aid με μικροφωνισμούς και κιθαρίστα με κεφαλόδεσμο 
(το μυστρί, το πηλοφόρι κάνει άντρα το αγόρι . Μπόνους στο τέλος, ο Νίκολσον παρουσιαστής και νερά, πολλά νερά, για τον καύσωνα σήμερα




 
και Don't get me wrong, με χαρακτηριστικές εμφανίσεις έιτιζ και τον Πάτρικ Μακνί στον ρόλο του Τζον Στιντ των Εκδικητών.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2010)

Επειδή έπιασα εκείνη την εποχή στη Βρετανία και στο ποστ της Παλάβρας εκεί, διάβασα μαζί τον Sleepy και τον Sneezy και για μια στιγμή, μέχρι να πέσει το κέρμα, αναρωτήθηκα πώς θα μεταφράζαμε τον νάνο Sleazy :

Nice 'n' Sleazy - Stranglers




Διακοπέεες, επειγόντως!​


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2010)

Κάνω μια μπλουζοεπανάληψη και ήθελα να ρωτήσω: υπάρχει ένα πράγμα σ' αυτό το τραγούδι που να μην είναι τέλειο; Ο Αλ Κούπερ στην καλύτερη του στιγμή.

*Blood, Sweat and Tears: I Love You More Than You'll Ever Know (1968)*


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2010)

Όχι, δεν υπάρχει.
Θα με βάλεις να ξεσκονίσω το πικάπ βραδιάτικα, για να πω άλλη μια φορά τι μ...ία έκαναν που ανάγκασαν τον Kooper να φύγει και πήραν στη θέση του τον ξενέρωτο David Clayton-Thomas;

Ευτυχώς, ο Kooper δεν τους είχε ανάγκη. 
Αυτός ο δίσκος, λίγο μετά την ολοκλήρωση του Child is Father to the Man, είναι τρανή απόδειξη (και καμάρι της συλλογής μου . Δυο κομμάτια, ενδεικτικά, για να μη με πιάσει η μανία και ψάχνω όλο το βράδυ να τα βρω όλα:

Green Onions - Al Kooper & Mike Bloomfield




 
Sonny Boy Williamson - Al Kooper & Mike Bloomfield




 
αλλά ίσως η πιο τρανή για μένα είναι το Super Session, που ηχογραφήθηκε στο στούντιο λίγο πριν το αποπάνω λάιβ, τρεις μεγάλες μορφές που κένταγαν ένα ολόκληρο διήμερο, στην πρώτη πλευρά ο Μπλούμφιλντ, στη δεύτερη ο Στιλς:

Albert's Shuffle​



 
Stop​



 
Man's Temptation​



 
His Holy Modal Majesty​



 
Really​



 
It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It Takes a Train to Cry​



 
Season of the Witch








 
You Don't Love Me




 
Harvey's Tune​



 
Blues for Nothing (παραλειπόμενο, με τον Bloomfield)​



 
Σε μεγάλο ταξίδι μ' έβαλες απόψε.  Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2010)

Πιάνοντας αυτή τη μουσική, αυτή την εποχή κι αυτή την παρέα, θυμήθηκα τι με τραβούσε απ' το μανίκι χτες που είδα το drifting. Ο Μπάτερφιλντ στο Μοντερέι.

Driftin' Blues - Paul Butterfield Blues Band


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2010)

Καλησπέρα.

Επειδή ο/η sadebeg μου θύμισε εκεί το Αλδεβαράν του Θωμόπουλου, ορίστε δυο μουσικά αποσπάσματα από την ίδια ταινία, που κυκλοφόρησαν στο Μεταφοραί-Εκδρομαί: Ο Μήτσος του Πουλικάκου.

Σκόνη, πέτρες, λάσπη - Δ. Πουλικάκος & Εξαδάχτυλος​



 
Ο γιατρός, παιδιά




 
Το δεύτερο μου θυμίζει τους ΔυΝαΤούς γιατρούς που βάλθηκαν να εξυγιάνουν με το αζημίωτο τη βαριά άρρωστη οικονομία, τη δική μας και την παγκόσμια, για το καλό μας και με μπόλικο γύψο, ως συνήθως.​


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2010)

Αφιερωμένο στους "κυρίους" της άλλοτε British Petroleum.

Excuse me, Mister - Ben Harper


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Did you exchange... cold comfort for change?

Wish you were here - Pink Floyd​



 
Το έχει ξαναβάλει πέρυσι ο tsioutsiou εδώ, αλλά εκείνο το λίνκι δεν λειτουργεί πια.

Anyway, right now I wish I was _there_:




Παρηγοριά στον κατακαημένο από τη ζέστη.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Τι τραγουδάει το Whale Song-Singing Double-Breasted Angle Hooper;

*El Canto de la Ballena - Chambao*




Τη δροσιά του να 'χετε... ​


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Για τη δροσιά του, οπτική και ακουστική, από τον δίσκο με τον ταιριαστό τίτλο To the sea. 

You and your heart - Jack Johnson​



 
Θάλασσα κι αλμυρό νερό, να σε ξεχάσω δεν μπορώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 25, 2010)

Για τον daeman που ξέρω ότι θα του αρέσει, ορίστε ένα συγκρότημα από την εξωτική Μαλεσίνα... :) που μου έδειξε ένας γνωστός τις προάλλες.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 25, 2010)

Και ένα απίστευτο χάσιμο για όλους... από τους παρακάτω, πρώην μουσικούς του δρόμου... που τους μάζεψαν και τους έβγαλαν CD.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Για τον daeman που ξέρω ότι θα του αρέσει, ορίστε ένα συγκρότημα από την εξωτική Μαλεσίνα... :) που μου έδειξε ένας γνωστός τις προάλλες.


 
Thanks! Nice, that Malesina Blues, but there ain't no cure for the summertime blues...


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2010)

Πάσα στο τελευταίο λεπτό από την τελευταία παράγραφο στο πρώτο ποστ του parlay.

Man With A Harmonica (Κάποτε στη Δύση) - Ennio Morricone​


----------



## crystal (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2010)

*Billboard's Top 30 Summer Songs of All Time*



1|Summer In The City|The Lovin' Spoonful|1966
2|Wipe Out|The Surfaris|1962
3|Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini|Bryan Hyland|1960
4|Surf City|Jan & Dean|1963
5|Endless Summer Nights|Richard Marx|1988
6|Summertime|DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince|1991
7|Hot Fun In The Summertime|Sly & The Family Stone|1969
8|Surfin' U.S.A.|The Beach Boys|1963
9|Summer Nights|John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John|1978
10|The Boys Of Summer|Don Henley|1984
11|In The Summertime|Mungo Jerry|1970
12|Summer Of '69|Bryan Adams|1985
13|Under The Boardwalk|The Drifters|1964
14|Summer|War|1976
15|California Girls|The Beach Boys|1965
16|Summer Girls|LFO|1999
17|Saturday In The Park|Chicago|1972
18|California Gurls|Katy Perry feat. Snoop Dogg|2010
19|Summer Love|Justin Timberlake|2007
20|Those Lazy-Hazy-Crazy Days Of Summer|Nat King Cole|1963
21|School's Out|Alice Cooper|1972
22|Summer Breeze|Seals & Crofts|1972
23|Surfer Girl|The Beach Boys|1963
24|Suddenly Last Summer|The Motels|1983
25|A Summer Song|Chad & Jeremy|1964
26|Summertime Blues|Eddie Cochran|1958
27|Cruel Summer|Bananarama|1983
28|Wipeout|Fat Boys and the Beach Boys|1987
29|Summertime|Billy Stewart|1966
30|Surfin' Safari|The Beach Boys|1962
Θα τα βρείτε εδώ, στις σελίδες του Billboard, με γιουτιουμπάκια, για ένα 100% καλοκαιρινό πρόγραμμα μιάμισης ώρας. Μη χάνετε την ώρα σας να τα βλέπετε (μερικά καλύτερα να μη βλέπονται, π.χ. ο Μπίλι Στιούαρτ στο Summertime). Αρκεί να τα ακούτε. Καλημέρα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2010)

Παρατηρώ ότι τα δεκατρία από τα είκοσι είναι της δεκαετίας του '60 και μάλιστα τα πιο πολλά 63-64. 
Να υποθέσω ότι ήταν η εποχή που ανακάλυπταν οι Αμερικανοί κι οι Ευρωπαίοι τις θερινές διακοπές; Που ξεκίνησε ο μαζικός τουρισμός; Ή απλά σύμπτωση;

ΥΓ Και μια απορία από παλιά, τι τραγούδι ακουγόταν στη διαφήμιση της Σολ (σανδάλια) τη δεκαετία του '70; Η διαφήμιση έδειχνε μια κοπέλα να περπατάει σε κεντρικό δρόμο, κι έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν το Summer In The City, αλλά μπορεί και να ήταν τραγούδι γραμμένο για τη διαφήμιση (αλλά τότε θα είχε μεταφραστεί στην ελληνική εκδοχή της διαφήμισης). Ξέρω, ψύλλους στ' άχυρα...


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2010)

SBE said:


> Παρατηρώ ότι τα δεκατρία από τα είκοσι είναι της δεκαετίας του '60 και μάλιστα τα πιο πολλά 63-64.
> Να υποθέσω ότι ήταν η εποχή που ανακάλυπταν οι Αμερικανοί κι οι Ευρωπαίοι τις θερινές διακοπές; Που ξεκίνησε ο μαζικός τουρισμός; Ή απλά σύμπτωση;


 
Μάλλον ο οργανωτής του όλου θέματος είναι της ηλικίας μου... 

Στατιστικά: τα 20 στα 30 ανήκουν στην εικοσαετία 1958-1978.



1958|26|
Summertime Blues
|Eddie Cochran
1960|3|
Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini
|Bryan Hyland
1962|2|
Wipe Out
|The Surfaris
1962|30|Surfin' Safari|The Beach Boys
1963|4|Surf City|Jan & Dean
1963|8|Surfin' U.S.A.|The Beach Boys
1963|20|Those Lazy-Hazy-Crazy Days Of Summer|Nat King Cole
1963|23|Surfer Girl|The Beach Boys
1964|13|Under The Boardwalk|The Drifters
1964|25|A Summer Song|Chad & Jeremy
1965|15|California Girls|The Beach Boys
1966|1|
Summer In The City
|The Lovin' Spoonful
1966|29|Summertime|Billy Stewart
1969|7|Hot Fun In The Summertime|Sly & The Family Stone
1970|11|
In The Summertime
|Mungo Jerry
1972|17|Saturday In The Park|Chicago
1972|21|School's Out|Alice Cooper
1972|22|Summer Breeze|Seals & Crofts
1976|14|Summer|War
1978|9|
Summer Nights
|John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John 
Σανδάλια... Να χαίρομαι που θυμάμαι ότι γράφονταν Scholl. Εκεί σταματούν οι γνώσεις μου.


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2010)

Pied Piper - Jethro Tull




 
Και ο γιος τού άλλοτε Κατ Στίβενς, ο Yoriyos, που τον ξανάβαλε στα μεράκια με τη μουσική μετά από 20 χρόνια.​


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2010)

Και επειδή μόλις έριξα ένα καρασνομπάρισμα στον μακαρίτη τον Ντελ Σάνον, ιδού το καλύτερο τραγούδι του 1961, σύμφωνα με τα κιτάπια που είχα και συμβουλευόμουν εκείνα τα χρόνια. Το γιουτιουμπάκι έτυχε να έχει καλή ακουστική / καθαρισμένη κόπια.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2010)

Τι μαθαίνει κανείς διαβάζοντας: Όταν πέθανε ο Roy Orbison, οι Traveling Wilburys (Jeff Lynne της Electric Light Orchestra, Roy, George Harrison, Tom Petty και Bob Dylan) σκόπευσαν να ζητήσουν από τον Ντελ Σάνον να πάρει τη θέση του. Όμως ο Σάνον αυτοκτόνησε (από κατάθλιψη) και οι T.W. με τον Lynne πρώτη φωνή έγραψαν αυτή την εκτέλεση του τραγουδιού που σήμερα άκουσα για πρώτη φορά...


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2010)

We gotta get out of this place - The Animals


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2010)

I gotta move - The Kinks


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2010)

Leaving Here - The High Numbers​


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 31, 2010)

Και μια ονειρεμένη σκανδιναβική αύρα για ν' αποχαιρετίσει έναν καυτό Ιούλη, από τον Σιμπέλιους και τη σουίτα του King Christian II.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2010)

Καλημέρα σας και καλό Αύγουστο! _August's Rhapsody_, το φινάλε της ταινίας _August Rush_ (όχι για όσους δεν την έχουν δει και θα ήθελαν να τη δουν). Real schmaltz.


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2010)

Let's call the whole thing off - Billie Holiday​



 
Καλό μήνα!


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2010)

Who the cap fit - Bob Marley & the Wailers


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 2, 2010)

The summer's here and the time is right for dancing in the streets. (Και τρελή χορογραφία.)






Διατίθεται και σε 80s.


----------



## ilena (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Stigmata Martyr - Bauhaus


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Night Train - Earl Bostic​



 
James Brown




 
James Brown (@78+ rpm


----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Te van a matar - Lumbalú


----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Speechless - Kruder & Dorfmeister


----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Shaolin Satellite - Thievery Corporation​


----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Angels - Wax Poetic featuring Norah Jones (Thievery Corporation remix)


----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Exilio - Thievery Corporation


----------



## somnambulist (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Knocking on Hermann's Tür ​Hermann hiess er - Nina Hagen


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 5, 2010)

Μουσικής καλλιέργειας συνέχεια...


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Ambrose (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## somnambulist (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## somnambulist (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## somnambulist (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Aug 5, 2010)

Μακρινή συγγένεια με αυτό.
Ανιούσα ή κατιούσα; Θα σας γελάσω.​Play with fire - Rolling Stones


----------



## daeman (Aug 5, 2010)

Boof n' Baff n' *Biff* - Black Uhuru (reconstructed by Thievery Corporation)




 
Boof n' Baff n' Biff - Black Uhuru (Fila Brazillia remix)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2010)

_Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By (1965)_​





_
Ville Valo feat. Natalia Avelon - Summer Wine
(από το soundtrack της ταινίας Das Wilde Leben)
_​


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> _Ville Valo feat. Natalia Avelon - Summer Wine __(από το soundtrack της ταινίας Das Wilde Leben)_


Έχεις καταλάβει, Δόκτορα, πόσο δύσκολο είναι το να βρίσκουμε τραγούδια που δεν έχουν ήδη μπει εδώ, ε; 
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=40148&postcount=501


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2010)

Δεν είχαν μπει διαχρονικό ντουέτο... ;) ;) ;)


----------



## ilena (Aug 6, 2010)

Και ένα στα Νορβηγικά,





Herr Sinklar drog over salten hav,
Til Norge hans kurs monne stande;
Blant Gudbrands klipper han fant sin grav,
Der vanked så blodig en pande.
- Vel opp før dag, de kommer vel over den hede

Ved Romsdals kyster han styred I land,
Erklærete sig for en fjende;
Hannem fulgte efter fjortenhundrede mand
Som alle havde vondt I sinde.
- Vel opp før dag, de kommer vel over den hede

De skændte og brændte, hvor de kom frem,
All folkeret monne de krænke,
Oldingens avmagt rørte ei dem,
De spotted den grædende enke.
- Vel opp før dag, de kommer vel over den hede

Soldaten er ude på Kongens Tog,
Vi selv må Landet forsvare;
Forbandet være det niddingsdrog
Som nu sit Blod vil spare.
- Vel opp før dag, de kommer vel over den hede

De bønder af Våge, Lesje og Lom
Med skarpe økser på nakke,
I Bredebøjg tilsammen kom
Med skotten så ville de snakke.
- Vel opp før dag, de kommer vel over den hede

Tæt under lide der løber en Sti
Som man monne Kringen kalde,
Lågen skynder sig der forbi,
I den skal fienden falde.
- Vel opp før dag, de kommer vel over den hede

Med døde kropper blev Kringen strødd,
De ravner fikk nok at æde;
Det ungdoms blod, som her udflød,
De skotske piger begræde.
- Vel opp før dag, de kommer vel over den hede

End kneiser en Støtte på samme Sted,
Som Norges Uvenner monne true.
Ve hver en Nordmand, som ei bliver hed,
Så tidt hans Øjne den skue.
- Vel opp før dag, de kommer vel over den hede

The Ballad Of Sinclair

Mr. Sinclair went across the salty sea,
for Norway his course was set;
among the cliffs of Gudbrands he found his grave,
a bloody forehead was dealt.
- Well before day, they come over the heath

By the coasts of Romsdal he steered ashore,
declared himself an enemy,
fourteenhundred men followed him,
all with bad intentions.
- Well before day, they come over the heath

They defiled and burned where ever they came,
all rights they trampled.
The old mans weakness didn't touch them,
they taunted the crying widow.
- Well before day, they come over the heath

The soldier is out on the kings convoy,
we must defend the land ourselves;
damned be the treacherous fool,
that now wants to spare his blood.
- Well before day, they come over the heath

Those farmers of Våge, Lesje and Lom,
with sharp axes on their backs,
got together in Bredebøjg;
they wanted to chat with the Scots.
- Well before day, they come over the heath

Close by the hillside a path lies
that tey call Kringen,
the Lågen rushes closely by,
therein shall the enemy fall.
- Well before day, they come over the heath

The Kringen was strewn with dead bodies,
those ravens were well fed;
the blood of youth that there was shed
the Scottish girls bemoan
- Well before day, they come over the heath

Still a monument stands on that very place
where the enemies of Norway threaten;
woe to each Norwegian who doesent grow warm
whenever he lays eyes upon it.
- Well before day, they come over the heath


----------



## Marinos (Aug 6, 2010)

Αααα! Τώρα μόλις είδα τον Άλμπαν Μπεργκ του Ambrose παραπάνω, και πολύ χάρηκα.


----------



## ilena (Aug 6, 2010)

Και μια διασκευή


----------



## ilena (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## somnambulist (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Aug 6, 2010)

, somnambulist!

Fortress Europe - Asian Dub Foundation​



 
Real Great Britain​


----------



## daeman (Aug 6, 2010)

Ja Sha Taan (Transglobal Underground Karachi Deathcult Mix) - Fun-Da-Mental


----------



## daeman (Aug 6, 2010)

Ali Mullah - Transglobal Underground featuring Natacha Atlas​



 
Ali Mullah Lament


----------



## daeman (Aug 6, 2010)

Cupid - Sam Cooke




 
Amy Winehouse


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2010)

Η πρώτη εκτέλεση, αριστούργημα. Η δεύτερη, κακούργημα / ανοσιούργημα.

Για να έρθω στα ίσια μου.


----------



## daeman (Aug 6, 2010)

Fair enough. 
Για τον Δόχτορα που το θυμήθηκε το πρωί και για τα ίσια σου 

As tears go by - Nancy Sinatra




 
Vitamin String Quartet​



 
Bossa n' Stones, για τον καύσωνα


----------



## somnambulist (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2010)

Inglan is a bitch - Linton Kwesi Johnson




 
Get Back - Jean Binta Breeze


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2010)

The New World Order - Linton Kwesi Johnson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0gwijxP5Dg​


----------



## somnambulist (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gRQUKn9nJA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUMYAqAlAXA


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2010)

Urrun - Fermin Muguruza​



 
Korrika ska (Big Beñat)​


----------



## daeman (Aug 8, 2010)

Sax and Violins - Talking Heads


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2010)

Μπράβο. Κι εδώ η Shara Nelson τραγουδάει το _Unfinished Sympathy_ των Massive Attack εν έτει 1991.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 11, 2010)

Λατρεύω Shara Nelson και Massive Attack...


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2010)

Και πάνω που έλεγα «Oi va voi!» από τη ζέστη (για την ακρίβεια, «Ουφ αμάν πια!») πέτυχα αυτό το δροσερό τραγούδι. Ελάτε, σε λίγο θα βγάλουμε και κρύα ανέκδοτα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2010)

Και αφού επί χρόνια πολλά και ακούσματα δεκάδες περισσότερα δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω τι στο καλό λένε ξανά και ξανά οι τραγουδίστριες πίσω από τον Γκάμπριελ στο _Games Without Frontiers_, σήμερα σκέφτηκα: «Τι το 'χουμε τώρα το Ίντερνετ;».

Πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα στη Wikipedia. Η αλογόκριτη εκτέλεση εδώ:


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 13, 2010)

Είναι το μόνο τραγούδι του Gabriel που μ' αρέσει μέχρι αηδίας. Thanks για την υπενθύμιση!

Έψαχνα να βρω το _China Blue Vision_ αλλά ατύχησα (πώς έγινε και δεν υπάρχει στο γιουτιούμπ; ). Δεν πειράζει, αυτό είναι εξίσου ωραίο.





H Cherry Red έχει βγάλει απίστευτα πράγματα...


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 13, 2010)

Επίσης: Ε-ξαι-ρε-τι-κό ντοκιμαντέρ του BBC για την ηλεκτρονική μουσική και την εξέλιξή της σε synthpop...
Το πρώτο από τα εννιά μέρη εδώ:






(Μην το δείτε πριν πάτε για ύπνο, θα ξημερώσετε... έτσι την πάτησα κι εγώ )


----------



## blackadder (Aug 13, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, μάλλον θα με ξενυχτήσει απόψε...

And now, for something completely different:











( και η λέξη που έμαθα σήμερα : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossolalia )


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2010)

Αν κάθεται κανείς στο σταυροδρόμι και θέλει σπρωξιά στη σωστή κατεύθυνση...


----------



## daeman (Aug 16, 2010)

Ε, αφού έβαλες Κριμ με τέτοια ζέστη, ν' ακούσουμε και το πρωτότυπο, πνιγηρό σαν τη κάψα του Νότου, το εμβληματικό του θρύλου Ρόμπερτ Τζόνσον, που σ' αυτό το σταυροδρόμι πούλησε  την ψυχή του στον Λέγκμπα για να γίνει _θεϊκός _κιθαρίστας. 27 χρονώ εκπλήρωσε τη συμβατική του υποχρέωση, αλλά μέχρι τότε πρόκαμε πολλά και πρόλαβε πολλούς.

Crossroads - Robert Johnson​




Για όσους βαριούνται να διαβάζουν τα κατεβατά της Βικιπαίδειας, μια περίληψη:





Επίσης, μια αναφορά στο Ω, αδελφέ, πού είσαι;, με τον Chris Thomas King, 




γέφυρα για το επόμενο, το Hard Time Killing Floor Blues:


----------



## daeman (Aug 16, 2010)

Μετά τον αμερικανικό νότο, ένας μπλουζίστας του δικού μας νότου, ο Ψαραντώνης, μαζί με τον Γιώργη στην Τίγρη, αφιερωμένο από άλλο πειραχτήρι.  :)






Για όσους προτιμούν τον βορρά και την όχι τόσο ιδιόρρυθμη προφορά, ο Σωκράτης Μάλαμας πέρυσι:


----------



## daeman (Aug 16, 2010)

Μια που ανέβηκα στα βόρεια και μετά από τέτοια πάσα, ορίστε κι ο Γιάννης Αγγελάκας με τους Επισκέπτες.


----------



## daeman (Aug 16, 2010)

Ξανά στο νότο, αφού θυμήθηκα παραπάνω τον Λέγκμπα. 
Αφτωπασάρωμαι αναινδιάστος και ανεδαιστάτος . 
Μάλους ή μπόνους, όπως το δει κανείς, το απόσπασμα της ταινίας είναι μεταγλωττισμένο γερμανιστί.

Papa Legba (True Stories) - Talking Heads​


----------



## daeman (Aug 16, 2010)

Κι άλλο μυστικιστικό, από την πάσα του Ζαζ εκεί.

Merciful One - Zohar​


----------



## somnambulist (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2010)

Εγώ να γυρίσω σε παλιές δροσερές αμερικανιές:


----------



## daeman (Aug 17, 2010)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, ευχαριστώ τον somnambulist που μου θύμισε τον Νικολαΐδη και το τραγούδι που ξανάκουσα με χαρά μετά από τόσα χρόνια. Πιο βαρύ και βραδινό αυτό εδώ, αλλά με γυρόφερνε από χτες:

Στου τουρισμού την ανοχή - Χειμερινοί Κολυμβητές​


----------



## daeman (Aug 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εγώ να γυρίσω σε παλιές δροσερές αμερικανιές:
> 
> Βοnnie Raitt: Give It Up Or Let Me Go


 
Και δεύτερον, όσο κι αν μ' αρέσει η Μπόνι, δε σ' αφήνω να με βάλεις στο τριπ του αμερικανικού νότου! ;)

Σήμερα προτιμώ άλλο κόλλημα, πιο νότιο. Δροσερές μεξικανιές, επειδή απ' το πρωί θυμάμαι τα σαραντάρια στην πόλη του Μεξικού και τη δροσιά του Καφέ Τακούμπα, όπου κατέφευγα για να τα γλιτώσω. Και τα χοντρά ντουβάρια που δεν άφηναν τη ζέστη να εισβάλει στην Κάσα Ασούλ, το σπίτι που γεννήθηκε η Φρίντα Κάλο στο Κογιοακάν και μετέτρεψε σε μουσείο ο Ριβέρα μετά τον θάνατό της, και αίθρια με παχιά σκιά και καταπληκτικό καφέ στην Οαχάκα, στα λημέρια της Λίλας Ντάουνς, και... Μα τώρα προσπαθώ να διασκεδάσω την καυτή φρίκη εν Τρίκκη! 


Perro Negro - Café Tacvba & Lila Downs




 
Desconocido Soy - David Byrne & Nrü




 
Yolanda Niguas - Café Tacvba & David Byrne




 
Ojala Que Llueva Cafe (May it rain coffee ) - Café Tacvba


----------



## Costas (Aug 18, 2010)

*Jazz meets Kunqu Opera*


----------



## daeman (Aug 18, 2010)

...
Dig Watermelon Man  - Miles Davis and friends


----------



## daeman (Aug 19, 2010)

Dandelion - Rolling Stones​



 
Για τον Δρα, ξέρει εκείνος γιατί. :) Tell me if she laughs or cries...


----------



## daeman (Aug 20, 2010)

Μια που πιαστήκαμε εκεί με τα αγριοράδικα, τις πικραλίδες, επιβάλλεται να βάλω και την άλλη πλευρά του Dandelion (το φλίπσαϊντ ελληνιστί, για να πάρουμε μια γεύση (στοουνικής, όχι αποκλειστικά τζαγκερικής) πικρίας και ελάχιστα συγκαλυμμένης αγριάδας. Μια ματιά στo βλέμμα του Τζάγκερ αρκεί.

We love you (Jagger/Richards) - Rolling Stones




We don't care if you only love "we"
We don't care if you only love "we"
We love you. We love you, and we hope that you will love "we" too
We love "they". We love "they", and we want you to love "they" too
Ah...​ 
We don't care if you hound "we" and love is all around "we"
Love can't get our minds off
We love you, we love you​ 
You will never win "we"
Your uniforms don't fit "we"
We forget the place we're in
'Cause we love you
We love you. Of course, we do​ 
I love you. I love you
And I hope that you won't prove wrong too
We love you. We do. We love you. We do. 
Ah.....Ah......Ah.....​ 
Αντιγράφω από τη Wikipedia:​Recorded on June 12, during the sessions for _Their Satanic Majesties Request_, the song is a droning Moroccan influenced anthem of defiance. Outwardly, it was a message from the band to its fans, expressing appreciation for support in the wake of their recent drug busts. It was also an ironic, tongue in cheek slap in the faces of the police harassing them and the Stones' true feelings about it, putting on a cooperative and friendly face while inside they were seething with anger and indignation (as is represented by Brian Jones' unforgettably surreal Mellotron in the background). "We Love You" is a psychedelic collage of jail sounds, Nicky Hopkins' foreboding piano riff, and otherworldly tape-delayed vocal effects, featuring a visiting Lennon and McCartney on high harmonies. The song's lyric, seemingly an echo of the Beatles' "All You Need Is Love" (which Lennon, in his famous 1970 _Rolling Stone_ interview, insisted it was) broadcast from earlier in the summer, on closer examination espouses a strong anti-establishment posture.
The promotional film for the single was directed by Peter Whitehead. It included footage from recording sessions along with segments that re-enacted the 1895 trial of Oscar Wilde, with Jagger, Richards and Marianne Faithfull respectively portraying Wilde, a judge and Lord Alfred Douglas. Footage of Rolling Stones guitarist Brian Jones, with his eyes drooping and unfocused, also appears.

Και μια εικόνα χαρακτηριστική εκείνης της οργιώδους εποχής:
Allen Ginsberg was in London for a pro-marijuana rally in Hyde Park. He met Jagger at McCartney's house, and Jagger invited the Beat poet to that night's session with Paul and John to record uncredited backing vocals for "We Love You". Ginsberg, waving his Shiva beads and a Tibetan oracle ring, conducted the singers from the other side of the studio glass to the tempo of the stuttering Mellotron track. "They looked like little angels," he wrote later of the Stones and the Beatles, "like Botticelli Graces singing together for the first time."​ 
Well, it just goes to show
Things are not what they seem...
πάσα για το επόμενο.​


----------



## daeman (Aug 20, 2010)

Sister Morphine - Rolling Stones




 
Marianne Faithful


----------



## daeman (Aug 20, 2010)

Για να απαλύνω την κατάθλιψη του Sister Morphine, η απατηλή κάντρι ανεμελιά του επόμενου στο Sticky Fingers, του Dead Flowers:





 
και το πιο δυνατό κομμάτι του δίσκου, το Can't You Hear Me Knocking, με το εκπληκτικό ξέσπασμα του Μικ Τέιλορ και των υπόλοιπων (και σκηνές από το Καζίνο):




Η άχρηστη πληροφορία: When released, _Casino_ had the most uses of the word "fuck" (422) in a feature length film.​ 
Με την ευκαιρία, από το το Exile on Main Street, τον καλύτερο για μένα δίσκο τους όπου ο Τέιλορ έδειξε πραγματικά τα δόντια του, το Casino Boogie.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2010)

Arturo Sandoval: Mam-Bop







— Όχι τώρα τέτοια! Το βράδυ, που θα δροσίσει.
— Θα δροσίσει; Το υπόσχεσαι;


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2010)

Δροσίσει, δε δροσίσει ο καιρός, καλή ιδέα να δροσιστούμε μουσικά, με νύξεις ερήμου όμως, καραβάνια και Τυνησία. ;)

Caravan - Arturo Sandoval​



 
A Night in Tunisia (live in Havana, 1985)- Dizzy Gillespie, Arturo Sandoval


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2010)

Μιας και θυμήθηκα εκεί το "Παρίσι, Τέξας", ορίστε και το πρώτο κομμάτι του σάουντρακ της ταινίας, κατάλληλο για ένα νωχελικό σούρουπο.

Paris, Texas - Ry Cooder


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, nevergrown, που μου το θύμισες.

Donna Donna - Joan Baez


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 22, 2010)

De rien! Kαι λίγο νοσταλγία


Paris s'éveille 





Le petit jardin


----------



## somnambulist (Aug 22, 2010)

Γι'αυτούς που θυμούνται την παλιά διαφήμηση του Haig: Haig, ουίσκι για πότες και για ιππότες :)


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 23, 2010)

Καινούρια κομμάτια από παλιούς γνωστούς, και τα δύο τραγουδάρες IMHO.

A-ha - Butterfly, butterfly (the last hurrah)

Τελευταίο τους, όπως λένε οι ίδιοι. (Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να σκάσω το 50ρικο και να τους δω τον Οκτώβρη...)

Και οι Alphaville:

Alphaville - I die for you today

Το αγαπημένο μου όμως από τους Alphaville θα είναι για πάντα αυτό, από το πρώτο άλμπουμ τους. Oh, the memories...

A victory of love


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2010)

Από το Once Upon a Time in Mexico, που μου θύμισε εκεί ο Νικέλ, μια σκληρή κουκαράτσα:

Cuka Rocka - Chingon​



 
Επίσης, για τις κυρίες, φάτε μάτια Τζόνι:

Sands Theme (written and produced by Johnny Depp, Bill Carter, Bruce Witkin and Ruth Ellsworth) - 
Tonto's Giant Nuts ​



 
και Αντώνη - αν και η Σάλμα συγκινεί κυρίως τους κυρίους - από τη δεύτερη ταινία της σειράς τού Μαριάτσι (από την οποία κινηματογραφικώς μόνο το πρώτο μού άρεζε):

Canción Del Mariachi - Antonio Banderas & Los Lobos




 
Me gustan tomar mis copas
_Aguardiente es lo mejor_
Tambien la tequila blanco
Con su sale da sabor...​


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2010)

Cucarachas Enojadas (Angry Cockroaches) - Tito & Tarantula


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα...

Brazil - Django Reinhardt




 
Kate Bush


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2010)

Return of Django - Lee Perry & the Upsetters




 
Asian Dub Foundation




 ​


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2010)

By the rivers of Babylon - The Melodians




 
Boney M Ε ρε, νιάτα... ;)




 ​


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2010)

James Bond Theme - The Skatalites  




​ 
Guns of Navarone - The Skatalites




​


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 27, 2010)

Το θρεντ εδώ δέχεται αφιερώσεις;  Επειδή έχω έναν κομπλεξικό που μου τα έχει ζαλίσει με το κόλλημα κατωτερότητας που έχει , οπότε κι εγώ θάθελα πολύ να του αφιερώσω εξαιρετικά το ακόλουθο — με πολλά φιλάκια, να σκάσει απ' τη ζήλια του ο γρουσούζης! 






Vegas… ναι… ναι

Κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις και κάποιους τους πονάει
κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις και κάποιους τους πονάει.

Θέλω απλά να κάνω αυτό που γουστάρω
από σένα δε με νοιάζει το μπράβο αν θα πάρω,
σε μένα πιστεύω, παλεύω, ναι
το έχω το πείσμα γι’ αυτό και αντέχω.
Πες μου ποιο είναι το πρόβλημά σου
με μένα το κόλλημά σου,
ζω τη ζωή μου, ναι, τη δική σου ζήσε
αφού δε σου αρέσω, τότε μην ασχολείσαι, βλάκα!

Αυτό που κάνω εγώ χρόνια προσπαθείς
να να να να να μη μ’ ακολουθείς,
αυτό που κάνω εγώ θες να μιμηθείς
να να να να να μην το προσπαθείς.
Συγγνώμη αν σε πονάει,
συγγνώμη αν σε πονάει,
συγγνώμη αν σε πονάει
κάνω ό,τι θέλω και εσένα σε πονάει.

Έχεις μείνει πίσω και τώρα κράζεις
στο ζουμί σου και πάλι βράζεις
το παιχνίδι το ‘χεις χάσει
τίποτα δε θα αλλάξει.
Αν δε δώσεις βάση, είσαι αυτός που είσαι
είμαι αυτός που είμαι, δουλειά μου είναι οι ρίμες
κι εσένα να φτιάχνεις φήμες
αφού δεν έχεις μπολς (balls), τότε στον πάτο μείνε.

Αυτό που κάνω εγώ χρόνια προσπαθείς
να να να να να μη μ’ ακολουθείς,
αυτό που κάνω εγώ θες να μιμηθείς
να να να να να μην το προσπαθείς.
Συγγνώμη αν σε πονάει,
συγγνώμη αν σε πονάει,
συγγνώμη αν σε πονάει
κάνω ό,τι θέλω και εσένα σε πονάει.

Κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις και κάποιους τους πονάει
κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις και κάποιους τους πονάει
κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις και κάποιους τους πονάει
κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις και κάποιους τους πονάει.

Αυτό που κάνω εγώ χρόνια προσπαθείς
να να να να να μη μ’ ακολουθείς,
αυτό που κάνω εγώ θες να μιμηθείς
να να να να να μην το προσπαθείς.
Συγγνώμη αν σε πονάει,
συγγνώμη αν σε πονάει,
συγγνώμη αν σε πονάει
κάνω ό,τι θέλω και εσένα σε πονάει.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2010)

Rhubarb Ann Barbara Ann ;)

The Regents, 1961 (American Graffiti)




 
The Beach Boys, 1965




 
The Who, 1966 (+ My Generation)




 
The Who, 1977


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2010)

Καλησπέρα.
Για ξενύχτηδες μεταφραστές και όχι μόνο.

Insomnia (Lost in Translation) - Electric President 




 
There's a light bulb dangling from string
It's slowly swaying up over my head now
As I jot down the words that'll never be sung
And wait for my headache to numb​ 
And the wind sounds as if the world's sighing
And the moon's just a torn fingernail
As the TV flickers and hums by the wall
And I wait for my eyesight to fade​ 
So, So, So
It's so damn slow
So, So, So
It's so damn slow​ 
And the bright-eyed choke on ambition
And the old folks circle their graves
And the young ones are busy destroying their names
And you're still just wasting away.
I sit and watch the screen for a message
Some kinda sign that says we're OK
But the screen stays blank till I turn the thing off
And wait for my conscience to break.​ 
So, So, So
It's so damn slow
So, So, So
It's so damn slow​ 
I hope you're learning to listen
And I hope you're learning to stay
And I hope you find what you're missing
And I hope that you're making your way
I'm a headcase if I don't keep moving
And my head hurts if I don't sit still
It's an itch that I'll never stop scratching
It's a hole that I'll never quite fill​ 
So​ 
Επειδή για το πρώτο βιντεάκι δεν επιτρέπεται η ενσωμάτωση: 




​


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2010)

Από την Καντουαρία στη Σαλισβουρία, μέσω Σόλζμπρι Χιλ. 
Κύκλο κάνουμε, αλλά είναι ταξίδι αναψυχής κι όπως θέλουμε το πάμε, εντάξει 

Με την ευκαιρία, μέχρι και οι Άγγλοι τα μπερδεύουν ηχητικά:
It is sometimes misspelled as _Salisbury_, or _Solisbury_, perhaps because of confusion with Salisbury Plain (a plateau in southern England), or the city of Salisbury. Salisbury and Solsbury can be difficult to distinguish in speech. The name Solsbury may be derived from the Celtic god Sulis, a deity worshipped at the thermal spring in nearby Bath.

Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel




 
Salisbury - Uriah Heep​







 
Από τον ίδιο δίσκο, ένα πιο ήρεμο άκουσμα, μια κυριακάτικη βόλτα στο πάρκο Tsarskoye Selo. 
Μεγάααλη βόλτα σήμερα  :)

The Park​


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2010)

Mystery Train - Dr Atomik




 
Pink Guitar




​


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Ambrose (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2010)

daeman said:


> Insomnia
> 
> I sit and watch the screen for a message
> Some kinda sign that says we're OK
> ...



Insomnia or Capsuria?


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2010)

*Katy Perry - California Gurls*

Πέρα από το ότι το βίντεο αυτού του καλοκαιρινού ποπ-χιτ είναι πολύ όμορφο, η εικόνα στο 3:24 --σύμφωνα με την ακριβή περιγραφή της Melina Ryzik στη New York Times: she shoots whipped cream out of cannons attached to her breasts-- έστειλε τις φαντασιώσεις μου αδιάβαστες:


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2010)

Πάντως, πιο τρελή φαντασίωση από τη φαντασίωση που είχε ο Ροντρίγκες για τη Μαγκάουαν δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται.







Ωχ, συγγνώμη, εδώ είναι το νήμα για τις μουσικές, όχι για τις φαντασιώσεις...


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2010)

Costas said:


> Insomnia or Capsuria?


 
Καλημέρα.
Κάτι μου θυμίζει από τα νιάτα μου, αλλά στις περιοχές και τις πόλεις της Μ. Βρετανίας δεν τη βρήκα αυτή την Καψουρία. 



 
Πάντως, Κώστα, τους στίχους σαν καψούρα για ζωή, σαν κραυγή κάποιου ζεμένου στο μαγγανοπήγαδο, κάποιου πνιγμένου στο τέλμα της μετάφρασης τους ερμήνευσα εκείνη την ώρα.

Φαντασιώσεις, άλλη ώρα. Τώρα βλέπω την Κιμ και συλλέγω υλικό εργάζομαι.


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, πιο τρελή φαντασίωση από τη φαντασίωση που είχε ο Ροντρίγκες για τη Μαγκάουαν δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται.


Και... πεντικιούρ πώς της κάνεις, nickel; Καθαρίζοντας την κάννη του G3, όπως στο στρατό; Ή μήπως στο άλλο πόδι, υπό την απειλή του όπλου;


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2010)

Ήμαρτον, βρε Κώστα, δευτεριάτικα! Και πεντικιούρ στο τέλος της σεκάνς; 
Great production value, αλλά λέω να το βάλουμε στην έκδοση χωρίς περικοπές...


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2010)

Δούλευε στο εργόχειρό σου εσύ... :)


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2010)

Zomby Woof  - Frank Zappa


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2010)

Transmission - Joy Division
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZwMs2fLoVE​ 
Atmosphere
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSh7444zG4Q​


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-GfOEw2Dp0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGsc0ikB0N0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEwETg9Y1L4

Και λίγα εγκυκλοπαιδικά στοιχεία (στη Λεξιλογία είμαστε) για το μουσικό όργανο για το οποίο γράφτηκε αυτή η σονάτα:

_"The arpeggione is a six-stringed musical instrument, fretted and tuned like a guitar, but bowed like a cello, and thus similar to the bass viola da gamba.The body shape of the instrument, is however more similar to a medieaval fiddle than either the guitar or the bass viol.

It enjoyed a brief vogue, perhaps a decade, after its invention around 1823, by the Viennese guitar maker Johann Georg Staufer (1778-1853). The only notable piece extant for the instrument is a sonata with piano accompaniment by Franz Schubert, D.821, not published until 1871, when the arpeggione was long defunct. This sonata is now commonly played on the cello or viola."_

_"The Sonata in A minor for Arpeggione and Piano, D. 821, was written by Franz Schubert in Vienna in November 1824. The sonata is the only substantial composition for the arpeggione (which was essentially a bowed guitar) which remains extant today. [...] By the time the sonata was published posthumously in 1871, the enthusiasm for the novelty of the arpeggione had long since vanished, together with the instrument itself."_


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, πιο τρελή φαντασίωση από τη φαντασίωση που είχε ο Ροντρίγκες για τη Μαγκάουαν δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται.



Κορυφαία σκηνή, δεν την είχα δει. Μού θύμισε τη φαντασίωση που είχε ο Έλιο Πέτρι για την Ούρσουλα Άντρες στο Δέκατο Θύμα και την οποία αντέγραψε ο Μάικ Μάιερς στον Ώστιν Πάουερς. Απολαύστε!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDQ_A8Skzdg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0pMZxigwFM


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2010)

To _Heroes_ του Μπόουι είναι το πρώτο κομμάτι από τον δίσκο _Scratch My Back_. Τραγούδια άλλων τραγουδιστών, μόνο με φωνή Γκάμπριελ και ορχήστρα.


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2010)

Turn! Turn! Turn! (to Everything There is a Season) - The Byrds


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't Afford No Shoes - Frank Zappa




Chump Hare Rama, ain't no good to try
Recession
Depression...​​


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2010)

Desire - The Sound




 
The Fire


----------



## crystal (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, baby!


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, I liked them much more when they were _babies_ in the music scene. ;)

I Will Follow - U2




 
New Year's Day




​


----------



## Costas (Sep 5, 2010)

*Мизар & Хармосини хор - Константинопол*


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2010)

Μην αποτύχετε να το ακούσετε. Δεν είναι ο Κακοφωνίξ, οπότε βγάζουμε τον μαϊντανό από τ' αφτιά...

Midnight Rambler - Rolling Stones


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2010)

Για τον Ζάζουλα, από την Ουγγαρία. :)​ 
Elég volt - Anima Sound System featuring Asian Dub Foundation


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2010)

Chilli Hot - US3




 
Cantaloop - US3




​


----------



## psifio (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## crystal (Sep 7, 2010)

Μα πού τα βρίσκεις, ήθελα να 'ξερα. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2010)

(Κλέβω από τις λεξιπλασίες)

disshevelled = Ο σερ Πολ Μακάρτνεϊ όταν θα χωρίσει και τη σημερινή του φιλενάδα (τη Nancy Shevell). Προς το παρόν, έχει ξανανιώσει (ή πέτυχε το τσίτωμα).


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2010)

80's spree
Come On Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners​



 
Our House - Madness




 
Blue Monday - New Order​



 
Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics​


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2010)

I Need A Man - Eurythmics​


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2010)

_Born Again (Babilonia) - Balearic Soul Club Mix_ από Ricky L feat. M:ck

I was born in a system
That doesn't give a fuck about you nor me nor the life.
Don't﻿ be a victim of things I do to survive
Because I won't give you any good you Babylonians.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2010)

Ομολογώ ότι δεν τρελαίνομαι κιόλας για τη Ρυάννα, αλλά αυτό το μιξάκι τού _Te Amo_ (είναι αυτό που παίζει ο HotFM, για όσους ξέρουν τι εννοώ :)) μ' αρέσει πολύ:


----------



## crystal (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2010)

Η πρώτη πρώτη πρώτη εκτέλεσή του:

Tom T Hall: That's How I Got To Memphis


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 10, 2010)

Τώρα μπορεί να μπει στα "πολυγλωσσοτραγουδισμένα"  

Σα να το χω ακούσει (το χει πάρει το αυτί μου δηλαδή, το song) και από τον Έλβις...


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2010)

Το τελευταίο (και πιο ήσυχο) τραγούδι του αριστουργηματικού καινούργιου δίσκου του Έρικ Κλάπτον. Για όσο δεν θα το έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι:

Φθινοπωρινά φύλλα


----------



## Costas (Sep 10, 2010)

Πιο παλιό αλλά χωρίς φωνή, από τον Ιουλιανό το Λουμπαρδιάρη:

Φύλλα του φθινοπώρου


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2010)

Το πρώτο επεισόδιο της νέας σεζόν του _Mad Men_ κλείνει με μια επιτυχία του 1964-65: οι Nashville Teens (αγγλικό, αγγλικότατο συγκρότημα) τραγουδούν το _Tobacco Road_. Μαθαίνω ότι οι άνθρωποι δουλεύουν ακόμα, αν κι εγώ δεν θυμάμαι να έκαναν άλλη επιτυχία. Ποιος, ας πούμε, έχει ακούσει το _Google Eyes_;


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Μπροστά σ' αυτή τη φωνή, μόνο να σωπαίνω μπορώ. Και ν' ανατριχιάζω. 

Tobacco Road - Eric Burdon & the Animals




 
Eric Burdon & War




 
Harp player εδώ, ο Lee Oskar.


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Επίσης, μια που θυμήθηκε ο Νικέλ εκεί έναν από τους εφηβικούς ήρωές μου και το υποβλητικό _St. James Infirmary_, ορίστε δυο από τις καλύτερες κτγμ, στοιχειωμένες εκτελέσεις αυτού του χιλιοτραγουδισμένου.

Eric Burdon & the Animals​



 
Louis Armstrong


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Ένα τελευταίο, ύστατο μπλουζ.

Bring Me Flowers While I'm Living - Champion Jack Dupree


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Τέρμα τα ύστερα της ζωής. Πάμε στα ύστερα του έρωτα, με ένταση και νεύρο.

Get Out - US3


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2010)

Κάτσε, γιατί αυτό θέλω να το ανεβάσω εδώ και καιρό. Με τον Έρικ έχουμε τρυφερή σχέση 46 ολόκληρα χρόνια, αλλά αυτό το τραγούδι με διασκεδάζει κάθε φορά που το ακούω. Να θυμηθώ να κάνω νήμα για την payola.






Now let’s hear the story of Bo Diddley and the rock n roll scene in general
Bo Diddley was born Ellas McDaniel in a place called McComb, Missississipi, about 1926
He moved to Chicago about 1938
Where his name was eventually changed to Bo Diddley

He practised the guitar every day and sometimes into the night 
Till his papa’s hair began to turn white
His Pa said "Son, listen here, I know 
You can stay but that guitar has just gotta go"
So he pulled his hat down over his eyes 
Headed on out for them Western Skies
I think Bob Dylan said that
He hit New York City

He began to play at the Apollo in Harlem
Good scene there, everybody raving.
One day, one night, came a Cadillac with four headlights
Came a man with a big, long, fat cigar. He said, "C’mere, son, I’m gonna make you a star"
Bo Diddley said, "Uh... what’s in it for me?"
Man said, "Shut your mouth, son, play the guitar and you just wait and see"

Well, that boy made it, he made it real big 
And so did the rest of the rock n roll scene along with him
And a white guy called Johnny Otis took Bo Diddley’s rhythm 
He changed it into hand-jive and it went like this:
In a little old country town one day
A little old country band began to play
Add two guitars and a beat-up saxophone
When the drummer said, boy, those cats begin to roam
Oh baby oh we oh oh
Ooh la la that rock and roll
Ya hear me ooh we oh oh 
Ooh la la that rock and roll

Then in the U.S. music scene there was big changes made
Due to circumstances beyond our control such as payola
The rock n roll scene died after two years of solid rock and you got discs like, ah...
Take good care of my baby
Please don’t ever make her blue and so forth

About, ah, one year later in a place called Liverpool in England
Four young guys with mop haircuts began to sing stuff like, ah...
It’s been a hard day’s night and I’ve been working like a dog and so on
In a place called Richmond in Surrey, way down in the deep south
They got guys with long hair down their back singing
I wanna be your lover, baby, I wanna be your man yeah and all that jazz

Now we’ve been doing this number, Bo Diddley, for quite some time now
Bo Diddley visited this country last year
We were playing the Club A Gogo in Newcastle, our home town,
And the doors opened one night and to our surprise walked in the man himself, Bo Diddle.
Along with him was Jerome Green, his maraca man, and the Duchess, his gorgeous sister.

And we were doing this number 
Along with them came the Rolling Stones, the Mersey Beats, 
They’re all standing around diggin’ it
And I overheard Bo Diddley talkin’
He turned around to Jerome Green 
He said, "Hey, Jerome? What do you think these guys doin’ … our material?"
Jerome said, "Uh, where’s the bar, man? Please show me to the bar..."
He turned around to the Duchess 
And he said, "Hey Duch...what do you think of these young guys doin’ our material?"
She said, "I don’t know. I only came across here to see the changin’ of the guards and all that jazz."

Well, Bo Diddley looked up and said to me, with half closed eyes and a smile,
He said "Man," took off his glasses, 
He said, "Man, that sure is the biggest load of rubbish I ever heard in my life..."

Hey Bo Diddle…


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Ξεσκόνισα το βινύλιο. Εκτός από την payola, το τραγούδι σηκώνει όχι νήμα, βιβλίο ολόκληρο. :)

Αυτό θυμήθηκα όταν πρωτοείδα τους Commitments.




 
Wilson Pickett​


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Rock Me Baby - BB King/Eric Clapton/*Buddy Guy* (2':25")/Jim Vaughn​



 
Mustang Sally - Buddy Guy & Jeff Beck




 
edit: sorry, somnambulist


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## somnambulist (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Ambrose (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2010)

Και ένα (ακόμα) με το κορίτσι από το ιππονήμα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2010)

People Tree - N.A.S.A. (featuring David Byrne, Chali 2na, Gift of Gab, Z-Trip)




 
Waydown - N.A.S.A. (featuring RZA, Barbie Hatch, John Frusciante)


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 13, 2010)

Ανεβάζω ρυθμούς...


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 13, 2010)

*Louise Attaque* - J't'emmène au vent​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0emXuhPTWUM

Allez viens, j't'emmène au vent,
je t'emmène au dessus des gens,
et je voudrais que tu te rappelles,
notre amour est éternel
et pas artificiel
je voudrais que tu te ramènes devant,
que tu sois là de temps en temps
et je voudrais que tu te rappelles
notre amour est éternel
et pas 
artificiel je voudrais que tu m'appelles plus souvent,
que tu prennes parfois le vent
et je voudrais que tu te rappelles
notre amour est éternel
et pas artificiel
je voudrais que tu sois celle que j'entends
allez viens j't'emmène au dessus des gens,
et je voudrais que tu te rappelles,
notre amour est éternel,
artificiel...


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2010)

Το πρώτο το έχω ξαναβάλει εδώ με άλλο τίτλο, μα χτες κατάφερα επιτέλους να δω το Bad Lieutenant (πολύ μου άρεσε, γιατί δεν ήταν απλώς αληθοφανές, αλλά μάλλον αληθινό) και το κραυγοφυσάω απ' το πρωί.

Lost John - Sonny Terry​



Ακουγόταν και στο Cisco Pike με τίτλο _Wailin' and Whoopin'._

Mother Died - Washboard Chaz


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> *Louise Attaque* - J't'emmène au vent​


Αχ, θυμήθηκα τα νιάτα μου!  Να 'σαι καλά :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2010)

Kokain - Extrabreit




 
Hamburg, München, Frankfurt, Berlin: 
Kokain... 
Stuttgart, Köln, Duisburg, Wien: 
Kokain...
Ich kann nicht schlafen 
ich kann nichts essen 
es ist so teuer 
ich werd zum Ungeheuer

Schauspieler, *Musiker*, Politiker: 
Kokain... 
Prostituierte, Manager, Zahnärzte: 
Kokain...
Ich kann nicht schlafen 
ich kann nichts essen 
es ist so teuer 
ich werd zum Ungeheuer

Ich bin schon wieder 
leer... 
Ich bin schon wieder 
leer... 
Ich bin schon wieder 
Kokain...
Ich will mehr, immer mehr 
meine Heimat 
ist das Mehr...

Το κομμάτι ήταν γνωστό σε περιορισμένο κοινό τη δεκαετία του '80 στην Ελλάδα. 
Τώρα μάλλον έχει ξεχαστεί, αντίθετα με το αντικείμενό του που "τον κόσμο κυριεύει".


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 15, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Αχ, θυμήθηκα τα νιάτα μου!  Να 'σαι καλά :)



De nada! Πάντως οι Λουίζ Αττάκ ιδρύθηκαν το 1994. 

Να και ένα γκρουπ πιο σύγχρονο, οι BB BRUNES - ιδρύθηκε το 2000

dis moi - BB BRUNES​





Une légère envie de violence quand elle relace ses bas 
Je ne suis plus à vendre, Houna je n'suis plus comme ça 
Des rumeurs adolescentes disent que je ne suis pas 
A toi et je pense que par de vrai se cachent 

Dis moi si j'dois partir ou pas 
Dis moi ! hou hou 
Dis moi si tu aimes ça Houna 
Car je suis fou de toi Houna 
Quand tu n'm'appartiens pas ! 

Une violente envie de descente lorque t'embrasse ces gars 
Je n'ferais point l'enfant tout ça ne m'atteind pas 
Des rumeurs adolescentes disent que je ne suis pas 
Un homme à femmes et rien d'autre qu'un homme à toi ! 

Dis moi si j'dois partir ou pas 
Dis moi ! hou hou 
Dis moi si tu aimes ça Houna 
Car je suis fou de toi Houna 
Quand tu n'm'appartiens pas ! 


Quand tu me mords où ça dérange 
Et tu m'attache les bras 
Quand je fait sautiller sa frange 
Ses cris se tirent dans les graves 
Les voyeurs en redemandent 
Moi je ne veux que Houna 
La plus belle des plus belles chambres 
Et de la place pour trois ! 

Dis moi si j'dois partir ou pas 
Dis moi ! hou hou 
Dis moi si tu aimes ça Houna 
Dis moi ! hou hou 
Dis moi! Non je ne craquerais pas 
Dis moi ! hou hou 
Dis moi Si tu aimes ça Houna 
Car je suis fou de toi Houna 
Quand tu n'm'appartiens pas !


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> De nada! Πάντως οι Λουίζ Αττάκ ιδρύθηκαν το 1994.


Έπρεπε να δείτε τι γινόταν στα νυχτερινά μαγαζιά της Γαλλίας το '99 με αυτό το κομμάτι. Αφηνίαζαν τα γαλλάκια


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2010)

World Shut Your Mouth - Julian Cope




 
Five o'clock world​



I'm up every morning just to keep a job
I have to work my way through the hustling mob
Sound of the city pounding in my brain
While another day goes down the drain

But when you try so hard, just to be someone
To be someone you wanna be
All my friendless putdowns count me out
Gives me something else to belive

Well it's a 5 o'clock world when the whistle blows
And I'm attending to you
And it's a 5 o'clock shadow when the missile blows
I thank god for you

Working so hard for the pay I get
Living on money that I ain't got yet
I try so hard just to be myself
When I'd rather be somebody else

Well it's a 5 o'clock world when the whistle blows
And I'm attending to you
And it's a 5 o'clock shadow when the missile blows
I thank god for you

Αυτός δεν ιδρύθηκε, γεννήθηκε. Σχημάτισε όμως τους Teardrop Explodes.

Για αφηνι-άσματα, καλά είναι εδώ, αλλά περάστε και μια βολτίτσα από το ιππονήμα. ;):)


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2010)

Apeman - The Kinks




I think I'm sophisticated
cos I'm living my life like a good homosapien
But all around me everybody's multiplying
Till they're walking round like flies, man
So I'm no better than the animals sitting in their cages
In the zoo man
cos compared to the flowers and the birds and the trees
I am an ape man​ 
I think I'm so educated and I'm so civilized
cos I'm a strict vegetarian
But with the over-population and inflation and starvation
And the crazy politicians
I don't feel safe in this world no more
I don't want to die in a nuclear war
I want to sail away to a distant shore 
and make like an ape man​ 
I'm an ape man, I'm an ape ape man
I'm an ape man, I'm a king kong man, I'm an ape man
I'm an ape man​ 
Cos compared to the sun that sits in the sky
Compared to the clouds as they roll by
Compared to the bugs and the spiders and flies
I am an ape man​ 
In man's evolution he has created the cities and
The motor traffic rumble, but give me half a chance
And I'd be taking off my clothes and living in the jungle
cos the only time that I feel at ease
Is swinging up and down in a coconut tree
Oh what a life of luxury to be like an ape man​ 
I'm an ape, I'm an ape ape man, I'm an ape man
I'm a king kong man, I'm a voo-doo man
I'm an ape man​ 
I look out my window, but I can't see the sky
cos the air pollution is fogging up my eyes
I want to get out of this city alive
And make like an ape man​ 
Come and love me, be my ape man girl
And we will be so happy in my ape man world​ 
I'm an ape man, I'm an ape ape man, I'm an ape man
I'm a king kong man, I'm a voo-doo man
I'm an ape man​ 
I'll be your tarzan, you'll be my jane
I'll keep you warm and you'll keep me sane
And we'll sit in the trees and eat bananas all day
Just like an ape man​ 
I'm an ape man, I'm an ape ape man, I'm an ape man
I'm a king kong man, I'm a voo-doo man
I'm an ape man.​ 
I don't feel safe in this world no more
I don't want to die in a nuclear war
I want to sail away to a distant shore
And make like an ape man.​


----------



## psifio (Sep 16, 2010)

Δεν έχει κουμπάκι Like η Λεξιλογία; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2010)

psifio said:


> Δεν έχει κουμπάκι Like η Λεξιλογία; :)




Έχει Rate Thread...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2010)

Για μια ψυχή που δεν έχει τα κέφια της σήμερα :):


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2010)

*Johnny Cash: A Solitary Man*

Belinda was mine, till the time that I found her,
holding Jim, and loving him.
Then Sue came along, loved me strong, that's what I thought.
Me and Sue, but that died too.

Don't know that I will, but until I can find me,
a girl who'll stay and won't play games behind me.
I'll be what I am,
a solitary man, a solitary man.

I've had it to here, being where love's a small word,
a part-time thing, a paper ring.
I know it's been done, having one girl who loved me,
right or wrong, weak or strong.​


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2010)

Να προστεθεί, όπως είναι απαραίτητο να γίνεται κάθε φορά, ότι είναι μετάφραση τού velvet2 από εδώ. Μπορώ να προσθέσω ότι υπάρχει εδώ και διαφορετική μετάφραση που δημοσιεύτηκε στο 18ο τεύχος της «Ανοιχτής Πόλης». Λεπτομέρειες (όχι ακριβώς λεπτομέρειες) που καλό θα είναι να μην τις λησμονούμε.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 17, 2010)

Εκτιμώ ότι ήρθε η ώρα να σπάσει η ξενομανία αυτού του νήματος. (Και θα τη σπάσω πάση θυσία.)




Ομοιοκαταληξία κλάψες - taxes = genius



Προσθήκη στίχων και στοιχείων από youtube (διά χειρός nickel):

Να φύγεις από America, και στο πατρίδα σου να πας
μου λένε φίλοι και γνωστοί να πά' να ζήσω στο Hellas.
Φοβάμαι εκεί πως κάνουν strikes και productivity μηδέν
αν δεν πιστεύεις what I say, βάλε να δεις το CNN.
Φίλος μου λέει in the States μετά το lunch δεν έχεις siesta
με money που έχεις κάνει save, in Greece θα μείνουνε και ρέστα.
Έτσι και έκανα decide to leave τη χώρα του Obama.
φτάνω στο Athens Αirport και μ' έπιασε το κλάμα.
I felt ότι είμαι Έλληνας και κάνω kiss το χώμα
η γη μυρίζει gasoline όπως στο Oklahoma
Στο terminal φοβήθηκα, το λέει και το FBI,
στο Venizelos εύκολα ο terrorist περνάει.
Για κάθε Arab communist είναι πάρα πολύ easy
να κάνει demonstration και Αμερική να βρίζει.
HELLAS, HELLAS – HELLAS, KATI ΘA BPEIΣ NA ΦAΣ
MΠOPEIΣ, MΠOPEIΣ – ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ TO MAKE IT BACK TO GREECE

Τώρα εγώ θα κάνω prove πως you can make some money
two miles απ’ το χωριό μου πουλιέται ένα χάνι.
Θα βάλουμε έξω neon lights και μέσα pink ταπετσαρίες
θα κάμνομε όπως λες εσύ "γαμώ τις πιτσερίες".
Στο kitchen μόνο immigrants, in Greece you have too many
να βάζουνε στα microwave ζύμη κατεψυγμένη.
Στο counter θα σταθεί μπροστά μια όμορφη κοπέλα
να κάνει check τα φορτηγά που φέρνουν mozzarella.
Μου λένε θέλω licence, απ' το υγειονομικό
φαίνεται πρέπει να λαδώσεις in any place you go.
Next day στο εφορία: Δεν έχεις Α-Φι-Μι
εγώ το κοίταξα στα μάτια: "You talkin' to me?"
HELLAS, HELLAS – HELLAS, KATI ΘA BPEIΣ NA ΦAΣ
MΠOPEIΣ, MΠOPEIΣ – ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ TO MAKE IT BACK TO GREECE

Πάω στο bank να κάνω change, εδώ το dollar δεν περνάει
ζητάω ένα special rate και λέει one-forty-nine.
Εσύ νομίζεις κοροϊδεύεις κάθε Αμερικανό
μ' αυτός αν πας να κλέψεις θα σου φωνάξει Νo!
Πιστεύεις μας αρέσει war, να ρίχνουμε τα rockets,
no sir, κάποιοι έχουν restaurant και είναι πατριώτες.
Ρωτάω στο market "how much?", παντού ακούω κλάψες
μου λένε Papandreou ανέβασε τα taxes.
Τώρα το business στο πατρίδα είναι in a big mess
για να πληρώσεις ΙΚΑ πολλά λεφτά θα θες.
Back in the States πιστεύουν η Ελλάδα είναι poor
η φτώχεια είναι obvious αν πας στο Carrefour.
Εδώ έχεις unemployment και problems με το euro
να κάνεις δεν μπορείς afford ένα expensive πούρο.
So many years καθόσουνα και τώρα ήρθε crisis
όσα the hard way έφτιαξες, τώρα πας να τα χάσεις.
HELLAS, HELLAS – HELLAS, KATI ΘA BPEIΣ NA ΦAΣ
MΠOPEIΣ, MΠOPEIΣ – ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ TO MAKE IT BACK TO GREECE​
Ο Paul Cookopoulos πουλάει σπίτι και business που έχει κάνει με κόπο in the States για να κάνει settle στο πατρίδα. Στο El. Venizelos Airport τον περιμένει η Criristina που ξέρει καλά το bureaucracy και όλον τον καλόν κόσμος στο Hellas, Φαίνεται πως Pink Parthenon θα γίνει ένα profitable restaurant με neon lights, pink ταπετσαρίες και creative Greek-American κουζίνα, αλλά... (η συνέχεια επί της οθόνης).

Paul Cookopoulos: Lyrics - Vocals
Crisistina: Music - Vocals
Video by Alimaku


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2010)

Ingenious, Lexoplast! 
Κιπ 'εμ κάμιν', πλιζ. Κράτα τα να 'ρχονται, παρακαλώ. ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2010)

Όταν η λεξικογραφία δεν αφήνει τίποτα να της ξεφύγει. Από το κείμενο του Τζον Σίμπσον, αρχισυντάκτη του OED, για τις πρόσφατες προσθήκες στο διαδικτυακό OED:

One of the largest set of entries in the current release is the _roll_ group, following hard on the heels of the _rock_ words in the previous release. The verb *roll* has 187 senses in its revised form, dating from the Middle English period (around 1325, of a vessel swaying or rocking on the sea) right up to 1991, with the recent American rap-inspired meaning ‘to act or behave (in a certain way)’ first recorded in MC Hammer and Felton Pilate's song ‘This is the way we roll’.​


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2010)

Από την Sadahzinia (Γιολάντα Τσιαμπόκαλου). Πηγαίνετε στον ιστότοπο http://www.sadahzinia.com/ και μείνετε ν' ακούτε...






Είμαι τα πλούτη όλα που αρνιέται ένας φτωχός,
τα αταίριαστα όνειρα που μοιράζεται ο τρελός
είμαι σαν έρωτας κρυφός και ζηλευτός
είμαι βροχή και δεν είμαι κανενός.

Άρχισα μ’ ένα απόκοσμο και σιγανό μουρμούρισμα
για να ταιριάξω τη φωτιά δίπλα στου χρόνου το φτερούγισμα,
πικρό νανούρισμα, διπλωμένο σα βεντάλια
με λέξεις αφόρετες και στιγμές ρετάλια.
Χωρίς παρακάλια και ούτε το φόβο για άγκυρα
ψάχνω ένα κύμα αφού στα ψέματα παράγυρα
κι από τα αδιάβατα ένα καλωσόρισες,
εκεί που αφήνουν τη συγνώμη τους κι οι φόνισσες.
Κι αν απόρησες, φέρε στο νου μια γύρα
το παρελθόν μου έχω βάψει με πορφύρα.
Αν μοιάζει με αίμα, μισή ντροπή δική σου,
στα σκιερά δεν αντέχει ακόμα η μπόρεσή σου.
Κι εγώ η στιχομάνα ψάχνω στα ψιλά τα γράμματα
μέρες σπαρμένες μάγια, νύχτες χωρίς κλάματα,
κουβέντες ακριβές και χρυσωμένες,
γλυκοταίριαστες με τις φαρμακωμένες.
Και στο λευτέρωμα μου πάνω το απρόσμενο
ψάχνω το πέρασμα με τ’ όνειρο το επόμενο
να μ’ απλώσει σα φως να μ’ αλαφρώσει
τώρα που σ’ έχω δίπλα μου στερνή μου γνώση.
Σύρε μαζί μου και στα όμορφα αφήσου
χρόνε αφέντη, εγώ δεν είμαι δουλευτής σου.
Είμαι σαν έρωτας κρυφός και ζηλευτός,
είμαι βροχή και δεν είμαι κανενός.

Είμαι τα πλούτη όλα που αρνιέται ένας φτωχός,
τα αταίριαστα όνειρα που μοιράζεται ο τρελός
είμαι σαν έρωτας κρυφός και ζηλευτός
είμαι βροχή και δεν είμαι κανενός.
Είμαι σαν φόβος στα γόνατα γυρτός,
φτηνοπλήρωτη κατάρα που αφήνει ο εχθρός,
μάγια σπαρμένα στη νύχτα σαν το φως
κι ευτυχώς – δεν είμαι κανενός.

Έκανα πρόβα τα ξόρκια μες στα σκοτάδια,
γέμισα φως στα νυσταγμένα μου βράδια.
Ύπνος και θάνατος, φόβος και ρώτημα
βουίζουν στα μελίγγια μου μουρμουριστά και μόνιμα.
Τόλμημα η ανάσα μου στα όνειρα τα επόμενα
μια ψίχα λογικής στυλώνει τ’ απρόσμενα
κι όλο το υπόλοιπο αέρας και ψιχάλα
με τα ηλιοφέγγαρα ξοπίσω μου φευγάλα.
Δε θα με πιάσουν κι η πείρα μου το ξέρει,
είμαι βροχή, σύννεφο, βουή και αγριοκαίρι.
Έτσι πετώ και τραγουδώ, στο χώμα πέφτω και χτυπώ
παρά τον πόνο μου ανασαίνω και γελώ.
Σε είχα πάρει απόμερα και σ’ το ’χα πει και πάλι
δεν είμαι κανενός, μόνο μια ρίζα μου τρυπά το κεφάλι
δένει τα χέρια μου γερά πισθάγκωνα,
μην αρπαχτώ απ’ τα ψέματα και της συγνώμης τ’ άρωμα.
Βλέπω τριγύρω σκιές, είναι δικές μου και ξένες,
μπλέκουν στα πόδια μου διπλά μετανιωμένες.
Τις ξορκίζω, τις πατώ, στα περασμένα τις πετώ
με πορφύρα τις ξεπλένω, με νερό τις ξεδιψώ.
Όμως μ’ αρπάνε απ’ τον λαιμό, με κλειδώνουν στο χαμό
γίνομαι φόβος στο λεπτό, σαν κατάρα από εχθρό.
Τραβολογιέμαι εδώ κι εκεί, μοιάζω μεγάλος, μικρός,
αλλά ευτυχώς δεν είμαι κανενός.​


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2010)

Σχετικά με το roll λίγο παραπάνω, σε συνδυασμό μ' εκείνο το νήμα, ένας ορισμός του high roller από τον Ice T:


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2010)

Πάλι από κείνο το νήμα, I'm Waiting for the Man:

Lou Reed




 
David Bowie (with Mick Ronson)




 
Lou Reed & John Cale


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2010)

Μ' αυτά:​Vanità di Vanità - Angelo Branduardi & παιδική χορωδία τής Akademia in "Capitan Gesù"
(από το State buoni se potete)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUxxwhfNjzE​και μ' εκείνα :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtoVk1IglGY​ 
(Luisa Zappa - Angelo Branduardi) 
Vai cercando qua, vai cercando là,
ma quando la morte tri coglierà
che ti resterà delle tue voglie?
Vanità di vanità.
Sei felice, sei, dei pensieri tuoi,
godendo solo d'argento e d'oro,
alla fine che ti resterà?
Vanità di vanità.
Vai cercando qua, vai cercando là,
seguendo sempre felicità,
sano, allegro e senza affanni...
Vanità di vanità.
Se ora guardi allo specchio il tuo volto sereno 
non immagini certo quel che un giorno sarà della tua vanità.
Tutto vanità, solo vanità,
vivete con gioia e semplicità,
state buoni se potete...
tutto il resto è vanità.
Tutto vanità, solo vanità,
lodate il Signore con umiltà,
a lui date tutto l'amore,
nulla più vi mancherà.

Στον εσυσωλήνα, στο δεύτερο βιντεάκι, έχει και αγγλική μετάφραση των στίχων.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2010)

Ίδια μουσική, άλλοι στίχοι (του Ισαάκ Σούση).

Τερατάκια τσέπης - Λ. Μαχαιρίτσας & παιδική χορωδία Σπύρου Λάμπρου​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hpCyK3Up-w


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3KQyf3EdRg


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2010)

Whipping Boy - Ben Harper
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYMYCUVuDYg​


----------



## crystal (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2010)

Nouveau Western - MC Solaar​


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Ο Gingerbread Man μεταφράστηκε "Μπισκοτένιος", αλλά οι Residents τον απέδωσαν έτσι:


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2010)

Lilac Wine - The Cinematic Orchestra


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2010)

O David Guetta τον τελευταίο καιρό σπέρνει κανονικά, σαρώνοντας τα charts και το airplay. Καλημέρα με _Gettin' Over You_ από David Guetta & Chris Willis feat. Fergie & LMFAO:


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2010)

Παίρνουμε πρώτα μια φωνάρα, της Ντάινα Γουάσινγκτον, από μια επιτυχία του 1960.

Dinah Washington: This Bitter Earth

Βρίσκουμε μετά ένα βαρύ μινιμαλιστικό (φιλιπογκλασικό) κομμάτι, το _On the Nature of Daylight_ του Μαξ Ρίχτερ από το δίσκο _Blue Notebooks_.

Max Richter: On the Nature of Daylight


Τα μιξάρουμε και βγάζουμε αυτό το απίστευτο κομμάτι από το κλείσιμο του _Shutter Island_. Θείο πάντρεμα!

Shutter Island: This Bitter Earth & On the Nature of Daylight


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdF056ZfGM4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbvzYii3z0I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOxlFJbyl94

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvwyIVmTVAg


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2010)

nickel said:


> There's no future for you. — _IMF_


There's no future, no future,
No future for you

_God Save The Queen_, από τους Sex Pistols:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8fLOJswWtk


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 28, 2010)

Zazula said:


> There's no future, no future,
> No future for you
> 
> _God Save The Queen_, από τους Sex Pistols:



Να και το βίντεο:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yInsMNJ4fcM&NR=1


----------



## anef (Sep 28, 2010)

Πίσω στον Tom Waits: Rain Dogs 
(Oh, how we danced and we swallowed the night)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVaEPx_VyXs


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 28, 2010)

anef said:


> Πίσω στον Tom Waits: Rain Dogs
> (Oh, how we danced and we swallowed the night)



Το _Rain Dogs_ θα έπρεπε να το ανεβάσουμε όλο:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vEBPYfy1GM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2Tn8w1w2_Y&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FKpX2MgDsU&feature=related


----------



## anef (Sep 28, 2010)

somnambulist said:


> Το _Rain Dogs_ θα έπρεπε να το ανεβάσουμε όλο:



Και το Frank's wild years! (Αν και έχουν πέσει και πριν μερικά, αλλά δε θυμάμαι ποια)
Και η φωτογραφία από το Café Lehmitz στο εξώφυλλο του Rain Dogs είναι απ' τις αγαπημένες μου του Anders Petersen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3xzb2eubf0&feature=related


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## anef (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2010)

Από τον δίσκο _Departum_ (2010), συνεργασία της Lisa Gerrard με τον Marcello De Francisci.


----------



## crystal (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2010)

arrivederci, Settembre​September Song - Sarah Vaughan






Autumn Leaves - Chet Baker & Paul Desmond


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2010)

buongiorno, Octubre!
The Dreams of Boys - Mark Isham




 
October Sky theme - Mark Isham




 
Καλό μήνα!


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2010)

Warning Shots - Thievery Corporation featuring Sleepy Wonder & Gunjan




 
They try their best just to mash up the resistance
Warning shots and sirens from a distance
Riot gear and barricade for an instance
And the words from mi mouth, mi nuh response
Hollywood sending signals of destruction
Stereotype the ghetto youths as the bad man
Overcome the rough times and we grow strong
Step up in a life, now them want to shake we hand
We are eternal, made of the creator
Won't fall to the soul-less devastators
Divide and conquer, and try to separate us
Up to this day, them still try fi rape us​ 
The State of the Union - Thievery Corporation​


----------



## anef (Oct 1, 2010)

Asian Dub Foundation: Rebel Warrior
(Check my anger, it's real)







Asian Dub Foundation: Fortress Europe


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 2, 2010)

Μια απίστευτη μουσική μάσα από τον Joe Bonamassa...


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 2, 2010)

Παρά τη ναυτία του καλά το πάει ετούτος εδώ με μια τρίχορδη κιθάρα!


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 2, 2010)

Κι ένα για να κοιμηθείτε απόψε το βράδυ ή να ξυπνήσετε αύριο το πρωί...


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2010)

One Way Out - The Allman Brothers Band
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm15lP8B3Nwhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIY8CoMILgU​


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2010)

Sliding low.

Crawling King Snake - John Lee Hooker with Ry Cooder​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28jlr_8NJx4

Hobo Blues
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZWflGIjDss​


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2010)

Slidin' high.
This is hip - John Lee Hooker with Ry Cooder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjGx8kCFT9A​


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2010)

sliding in
Just me and you - John Lee Hooker & Canned Heat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjNX26-yd90​


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2010)

L'Oiseau Rebelle - Malcolm McLaren
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lh8gSb1QGTY​


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2010)

Ever Fallen In Love (With Someone You Shouldn't've) - The Buzzcocks




 
The Fine Young Cannibals




 
The Noisettes 




 ​


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2010)

Mr Nichols - Cold Cut


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2010)

Buffalo Stance - Neneh Cherry​



pump it up
Buraka Som Sistema​


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2010)

Money - David Guetta


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 5, 2010)

Επειδή βλέπω πολλούς φανς των σέβεντις...


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2010)

Τι σέβεντις μου λες; 1967! Και για τους αγέννητους, ο Ρόκι Ρόμπερτς:


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2010)

Spacious Thoughts - N.A.S.A. featuring Tom Waits & Kool Keith


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2010)

Drunken Sailor - Tears for Beers


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## somnambulist (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2010)

Το αντάτζιο για έγχορδα του Σάμιουελ Μπάρμπερ είναι κατάλληλο για πιο μελαγχολικές μέρες του φθινοπώρου, αλλά διάβασα κάτι σε σχέση με αυτό και τον Τοσκανίνι και… συγχίστηκα. Για τον Τοσκανίνι ακούω από μικρός για τη εκπληκτική φωτογραφική μνήμη του. Διαβάζω τώρα ότι ο Μπάρμπερ τού είχε στείλει το Αντάτζιο και ο Τοσκανίνι τού επέστρεψε την παρτιτούρα χωρίς να κάνει κανένα σχόλιο. Ο Μπάρμπερ θύμωσε και αρνήθηκε να ανταποκριθεί σε μια μετέπειτα πρόσκληση του μαέστρου, οπότε ο Τοσκανίνι τού μήνυσε μέσω του Μενότι (που ήταν ο σύντροφος του Μπάρμπερ τότε) ότι σκόπευε να εκτελέσει το Αντάτζιο και ότι το είχε επιστρέψει επειδή το είχε ήδη απομνημονεύσει. Λέγεται ότι δεν ξανακοίταξε την παρτιτούρα μέχρι την πρεμιέρα του έργου σε ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή του 1938.
Περισσότερα στη Wikipedia.


----------



## crystal (Oct 7, 2010)

Yann Tiersen - Le Train


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2010)

In My Life - John Lennon (well, mostly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d8VX8tcgao​ 
(Just Like) Starting Over
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IXX5gFBkfY​ 
Watching The Wheels
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moCf_pghM-U​Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans.​


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2010)

Raining Pleasure - David McComb




 
The Triffids


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2010)

Σου εύχομαι να έρθει γρήγορα η στιγμή που θα βάλεις τις παντόφλες, θα αράξεις στην πολυθρόνα, θα βάλεις κάτι λάγνο στο στέρεο και θα γεμίσεις τον νέο χώρο με ευλογημένη μουσική.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2010)

Όσο για το Keep on jumpin', σε τέτοιο αγώνα, μάλιστα, να παίξω λάινσμαν!


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2010)

By the time I get to Phoenix - Nick Cave


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2010)

BBC Sound of 2009: Mumford & Sons  Μάλλον δεν άρεσαν μόνο σε μένα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2010)

R.I.P.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2010)

Everybody Needs Somebody to Love - Solomon Burke




Και μόνο αυτό να είχε γράψει, αθάνατος.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Pow Wow - Le Lion est Mort ce Soir



Μια ειλικρινής απορία: Αφού κάνεις τον κόπο και βρίσκεις το σπάνιο, γιατί δεν βρίσκεις και το πρωτότυπο 

The Tokens

να τα βάλεις μαζί στα «πολυτραγουδισμένα»;

Από την άλλη, αν σε ενδιαφέρει (πα ντε προμπλέμ) μόνο η γαλλική όψη της μουσικής, γιατί δεν ανοίγεις ένα νήμα αφιερωμένο σε γαλλικά γιουτιουμπάκια, όπου θα μπορείς ίσως να γράψεις και κάτι για τους καλλιτέχνες ή άλλα θέματα που κρίνεις ενδιαφέροντα;


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια ειλικρινής απορία: Αφού κάνεις τον κόπο και βρίσκεις το σπάνιο, γιατί δεν βρίσκεις και το πρωτότυπο να τα βάλεις μαζί στα «πολυτραγουδισμένα»;


+1.
Ή την παρωδία του :):
The Bladder Ballad​ 


drsiebenmal said:


> Από την άλλη, αν σε ενδιαφέρει (πα ντε προμπλέμ) μόνο η γαλλική όψη της μουσικής, γιατί δεν ανοίγεις ένα νήμα αφιερωμένο σε γαλλικά γιουτιουμπάκια, όπου θα μπορείς ίσως να γράψεις και κάτι για τους καλλιτέχνες ή άλλα θέματα που κρίνεις ενδιαφέροντα;


 
I would second that, αν δεν ήμουνα συνένας ;). 

I second that emotion - The Temptations & the Supremes duet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppgR1re6JHkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI_0tQdEA5k​


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2010)

Το κομμάτι είναι ένα από τα πιο δυνατά που έχουν βγει από την Αγγλία: _Stairway to Heaven_ των Led Zeppelin. Η τραγουδίστρια, η Nikki Lamborn του συγκροτήματος Never the Bride, έχει όλη τη φωνή που χρειάζεται για να τα βγάλει πέρα. Η εκδήλωση είναι η συναυλία British Rock Symphony του 1999 (περισσότερα στο Amazon). Το γιουτουμπάκι έχει απίστευτη ποιότητα ήχου. Απολαύστε. Αν θέλετε κι άλλα: "British Rock Symphony" στο YouTube (αν δεν συνεχίσει μόνο του το αποκάτω).


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2010)

Pirata del estrecho - Los Delinqüentes (con Muchachito Bombo Inferno y La Excepción)




 
2300 Millions - Dr. Calypso




 
Maria - Dr. Calypso


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2010)

El Miedo Global - La Gran Orquesta Republicana




 
Vida de Colores


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sarri Sarri - Fermin Muguruza​


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 11, 2010)

Με την υπέροχη φωνή του (μακαρίτη) Billy Mackenzie.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 11, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Τώρα παρατήρησα τη λέξη "σπάνιο". Δεν νομίζω όμως να είναι και τόσο σπάνιο. Έχει 710,000 views.


Ωστόσο, άλλο σπάνιο, άλλο το βλέπουν πολλοί, ή όχι;

Και ένα αγαπημένο:


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

Μάλιστα. Η ωραία Teresa, που τώρα, λέει, θέλει να τη γράφουμε Tereza. Έφυγε πια από τους Madredeus, ενώ ο τσελίστας έφυγε από τη ζωή. Το πασίγνωστο _O Pastor_ σε λάιβ του 1994. Το βρίσκουμε και στον δίσκο _Palavras Cantadas_ του 2001.


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Kαλά και τα βασκικά ;)
> 
> fermin muguruza korrika. ska​


 
Ναι, ωραία είναι, μόνο που εδώ δεν σπανίζουν και τόσο ;):
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=76366&postcount=1512


daeman said:


> Urrun - Fermin Muguruza​
> 
> Korrika ska (Big Beñat)​


http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=76366&postcount=1512


----------



## crystal (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Costas (Oct 12, 2010)

*Worst singer ever*


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 12, 2010)

Καταπληκτικό! Διαβάστε την ιστορία της:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florence_Foster_Jenkins


----------



## Costas (Oct 12, 2010)

*In B flat 2.0*

Closing other browser windows helps [enormously]. (και όχι, daeman, δεν έχει σχέση με το Do what you like των Blind Faith :))

http://inbflat.net/


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 12, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Καταπληκτικό! Διαβάστε την ιστορία της:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florence_Foster_Jenkins




Εάν ζούσε και τραγουδούσε στην εποχή μας, θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να φτάσει πρώτο όνομα στη μαρκίζα πίστας (ή να την πάρει ο Τζιμάκος για να του ανοίγει τις παραστάσεις).
Πραγματικά εκπληκτική η ιστορία της. Κάτι τέτοιο θα είχε στο μυαλό του ο Noel Coward όταν είπε "I can't sing, but I know how to, which is quite different".


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2010)

Costas said:


> Closing other browser windows helps [enormously]. (και όχι, daeman, δεν έχει σχέση με το Do what you like των Blind Faith :))
> 
> http://inbflat.net/


 
Εξαιρετικό ηχοτοπίο, Κώστα! Και άριστη πάσα :):
Do what you like - Blind Faith​ 
Εγώ πάντως, αυτή την εποχή :-(​Can't find my way home​


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2010)

Κι ένα φαλαινικών διαστάσεων σόλο στα τύμπανα.

Moby Dick - Led Zeppelin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdJWPgzS_lQ&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5rp3EAZkLQ&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-QkNNTyRFk&fmt=18​


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRvj1aSatDw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO7bV3D5l08&feature=related


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2010)

Blueberry Hill (computer version)- Jah Wobble​ 
vocal version​


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty in pink - Psychedelic Furs​


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2010)

Καλημέρα.





I can't help about the shape I'm in
I can't sing, I ain't pretty and my legs are thin
But don't ask me what I think of you
I might not give the answer that you want me to​ 
Oh well​ 
Now, when I talked to God I knew he'd understand
He said, "Stick by me and I'll be your guiding hand
But don't ask me what I think of you
I might not give the answer that you want me to"​ 





​ 
You gotta move ​You gotta move 
You gotta move, child 
You gotta move 
Oh, when the Lord gets ready 
You gotta move 

You may be high ​You may be low 
You may be rich, child 
You may be poor 
But when the Lord gets ready 
You gotta move 

You see that woman 
Who walks the street 
You see that police 
Upon his beat 
But then the Lord gets ready 
You gotta move


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2010)

Δεν βρήκα την παλιά εκτέλεση, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Το μπλουζ χρόνια δεν κοιτά.


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## somnambulist (Oct 15, 2010)

45 χρόνια μετά είναι ακόμα καλύτερο 






Darkness at the break of noon
Shadows even the silver spoon
The handmade blade, the child’s balloon
Eclipses both the sun and moon
To understand you know too soon
There is no sense in trying

Pointed threats, they bluff with scorn
Suicide remarks are torn
From the fool’s gold mouthpiece the hollow horn
Plays wasted words, proves to warn
That he not busy being born is busy dying

Temptation’s page flies out the door
You follow, find yourself at war
Watch waterfalls of pity roar
You feel to moan but unlike before
You discover that you’d just be one more
Person crying

So don’t fear if you hear
A foreign sound to your ear
It’s alright, Ma, I’m only sighing

As some warn victory, some downfall
Private reasons great or small
Can be seen in the eyes of those that call
To make all that should be killed to crawl
While others say don’t hate nothing at all
Except hatred

Disillusioned words like bullets bark
As human gods aim for their mark
Make everything from toy guns that spark
To flesh-colored Christs that glow in the dark
It’s easy to see without looking too far
That not much is really sacred

While preachers preach of evil fates
Teachers teach that knowledge waits
Can lead to hundred-dollar plates
Goodness hides behind its gates
But even the president of the United States
Sometimes must have to stand naked

An’ though the rules of the road have been lodged
It’s only people’s games that you got to dodge
And it’s alright, Ma, I can make it

Advertising signs they con
You into thinking you’re the one
That can do what’s never been done
That can win what’s never been won
Meantime life outside goes on
All around you

You lose yourself, you reappear
You suddenly find you got nothing to fear
Alone you stand with nobody near
When a trembling distant voice, unclear
Startles your sleeping ears to hear
That somebody thinks they really found you

A question in your nerves is lit
Yet you know there is no answer fit
To satisfy, insure you not to quit
To keep it in your mind and not forget
That it is not he or she or them or it
That you belong to

Although the masters make the rules
For the wise men and the fools
I got nothing, Ma, to live up to

For them that must obey authority
That they do not respect in any degree
Who despise their jobs, their destinies
Speak jealously of them that are free
Cultivate their flowers to be
Nothing more than something they invest in

While some on principles baptized
To strict party platform ties
Social clubs in drag disguise
Outsiders they can freely criticize
Tell nothing except who to idolize
And then say God bless him

While one who sings with his tongue on fire
Gargles in the rat race choir
Bent out of shape from society’s pliers
Cares not to come up any higher
But rather get you down in the hole
That he’s in

But I mean no harm nor put fault
On anyone that lives in a vault
But it’s alright, Ma, if I can’t please him

Old lady judges watch people in pairs
Limited in sex, they dare
To push fake morals, insult and stare
While money doesn’t talk, it swears
Obscenity, who really cares
Propaganda, all is phony

While them that defend what they cannot see
With a killer’s pride, security
It blows the minds most bitterly
For them that think death’s honesty
Won’t fall upon them naturally
Life sometimes must get lonely

My eyes collide head-on with stuffed
Graveyards, false gods, I scuff
At pettiness which plays so rough
Walk upside-down inside handcuffs
Kick my legs to crash it off
Say okay, I have had enough, what else can you show me?

And if my thought-dreams could be seen
They’d probably put my head in a guillotine
But it’s alright, Ma, it’s life, and life only


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## nevergrown (Oct 16, 2010)

JESSY MATADOR - "Décalé Gwada"​




On est là pour faire le show
estce que vous voulez chauffer
On est pour metre l'ambiance
estce que vous voulez danser

alez décalé-gwada sou,sou
ka décalé-gwada,décalé-gwada
décalé-gwada sou,sou, ka décalé-gwada sou,sou,mé
on va,décalé-gwada sou,sou ka décalé-gwada,décalé-gwada
décalé-gwada sou,sou
ka décalé-gwada sousoou,méé

haa é saka maché doudou
hein,koba peti calin partou
é saka maché doudou
koba peti doudou

alez décalé-gwada sou,sou
ka décalé-gwada décalé-gwada
décalé-gwada sou,
sou,*6

alez sur le coté,sur le coté
a sur le coté,a sur le coté!!
alé konami,tsonami,konami,
tsonami,konamie,tsonami,ko

ha caméra,caméra filmé
ha caméra,caméra zoumé
ha caméra,camera filmé
caméra touné,caméra zoumé!!!

alez tourné bébé
a tourné bébé, a tourné bébé
a daléla daléla ,
daléla daléla,daléla henn
a chokanawa, choké
a chokanawa, kodiwiii
ko chokanawa choké;
chokanawa choké!!!
alé konawa choo, kanawa choo
kanawa choo,kodiwiii
ko cho, kanawa cho kanawa cho

tout le monde
on va laissé passé
ka na fatigué
kalikoté
faut pa te facher
*2
toi la,toi la,toi la, toi la,
tu a koa?
toi la,toi la,toi la,toi la,
tu a koa?

alé piton,alé piton,alé piton
alé montre moi ta tete de piton
alé montre moi ta tete de piton
alé moi ta tete de piton
faut pas fuire
ya pa serpent
alé montre ta tete de piton
alé piton,alé piton

on va r'gardé
gauche,droite
centre,pied
alé dansé le dindon
dansé le dindon
dansé le dindon

kabata zouuu
mamahéé safé mal
mamahé kétabaci
mamahé safé mal
mamahé

kéyo ko sokanilé
yéba yéba yéba hé
kitoko lamou sapa hié
yéba,yabé,yabé hé
on va démaré
c'est gagné
yéba,yéba,yaba,héé


----------



## Costas (Oct 16, 2010)

Δυστυχώς κολλάνε και τα τρία μέρη γύρω στο 3.00, αλλά το βάζω γιατί πρόκειται για άγνωστο σχετικά συνθέτη, και αξίζει τη γνωριμία:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2010)

Καλημέρα :)

Shakira - _Loca_





Πού να έχει γυριστεί το κλιπάκι;


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2010)

Costas said:


> Δυστυχώς κολλάνε και τα τρία μέρη γύρω στο 3.00, αλλά το βάζω γιατί πρόκειται για άγνωστο σχετικά συνθέτη, και αξίζει τη γνωριμία.



Δεν «κολλάνε». Οι διάρκειές τους είναι: 2:39, 3:12 και 6:07. Κάθονται πειθήνια, σε τρία FLV, στον σκληρό μου. Αλλά επειδή δεν είμαι της πολύ συμβολικής μουσικής, απόλαυσα περισσότερο το τρίτο λεπτό (σαν τους αιώνες, το λεπτό μετά από το 2:00) του δεύτερου μέρους.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ5LeXjtJ5Y


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2010)

Τι ξέθαψα ο άνθρωπος! Γαλλικό γκρουπ διαστημορόκ ονόματι Rockets εκτελούν αυτή τη διασκευή τού _On The Road Again_ (ήτοι, κομματάρας) των Canned Heat, εν έτει 1978. Και δεν βρομάει καθόλου πτωμαΐνη.

Rockets: On The Road Again


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2010)

Καλημέρα.​


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2010)

The Clash (με σκηνές από το This is England)


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2010)

You'll walk unscathed through musket fire
No ploughman's blade will cut thee down
No cutlass wound will mar thy face
And you will be my ain true love
And you will be my ain true love

And as ye walk through death's dark vale
The cannon's thunder can't prevail
And those who hunt thee down will fail
And you will be my ain true love
And you will be my ain true love

Asleep inside the cannon's mouth
The captain cries “Here comes the rout”,
They'll seek to bind me North and South
I've gone to find my ain true love

The field is cut and bleeds to red
The cannonballs fly round my head
The infirmary man may count me dead
But I've gone to find my ain true love
I've gone to find my ain true love.​"You Will Be My Ain True Love" is a song written and performed by Sting and Alison Krauss from the 2003 film _Cold Mountain_. The song was nominated for an Academy Award, a Grammy Award and the Golden Globe Award for Best Original Song. This song is also included in Sting 2010 album _Symphonicities_.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/You_Will_Be_My_Ain_True_Love


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2010)

Από τη μουσική της ταινίας _Mr Nobody_ κάποιος έχει συνθέσει το παρακάτω βιντεάκι για τη σχέση του Νέμο (Nemo, Νίμοου) με την Άννα, με μουσική από την ταινία (το σάουντρακ έχει πολύ καλές επιλογές κομματιών), και τελειώνει με το _Undercover_ τού Pierre Van Dormael (αδελφού του σκηνοθέτη Pierre Van Dormael). Μου άρεσε η ταινία, αλλά πρέπει να φλυαρήσω για να εξηγήσω τους λόγους.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2010)

Ο δικός μας την έχει κάνει πάλι τη λαδιά του. Έλληνας έχει ανεβάσει κομμάτια από τον δίσκο του Μπράιαν Φέρι που δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει ακόμα. Να ένα κομμάτι που μου άρεσε πολύ. Όσο υπάρχει...


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2010)

Καλημέρα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2010)

As I keep it movin', we keep it movin', uh
Keep it movin', and keep it movin', uh
Keep it movin', baby, we be movin', uh
Keep it movin', we keep it, huh, RHARHHH


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2010)

These Days - Nico


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2010)

All we ever wanted - Bauhaus

Who killed Mr Moonlight


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2010)

Down by the riverside - Sister Rosetta Tharpe

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Zazula (Oct 21, 2010)

"What's flyer than a G4?' Of course, it would be a G6." Like A G6, λοιπόν, από Far East Movement feat. The Cataracs & Dev:


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2010)

Vision Thing - Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2010)

Σπέρνει ασύστολα — και διόλου άδικα: Είναι το _Airplanes_ από τον B.o.B με την Hayley Williams των Paramore:




*I can really use a wish right now... :)*


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 22, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> BRUNE - Rupture Song (clip officiel)​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4amYkUs5vbk


Συμπαθητική η Brune, αλλά δε με πείθει ότι είναι "Lyonnaise d'origine" όπως δηλώνει. Τέτοιο πρόσωπο και ειδικά τέτοια μύτη είναι από πολύ ανατολική Μεσόγειο μέχρι Κασπία. Ας το ψάξει λίγο περισσότερο...

And now for something completely different. 




Τόσους συμβολισμούς στριμωγμένους σε βίντεο κλιπ είχα να δω από την εποχή του Βασίλη Χάρακα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2010)

*Καίτη Χωματά* (64)
Καλό ταξίδι​










Απεβίωσε η Καίτη Χωματά (Καθημερινή)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2010)

Πολύ συγκινητικό, Δόκτωρ. Απ' τα καλύτερα τραγούδια της. Δηλαδή, ήταν 18 ετών σ' αυτή την ερμηνεία.


----------



## crystal (Oct 25, 2010)

Σείστηκε το Fuzz το Σάββατο!


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2010)

Από το δεύτερο της καινούργιας παρέας του Νικ Κέιβ, το Grinderman 2, άγρια πράγματα, με αρκετά τέρατα για να πάει στο νήμα των φανταστικών θηρίων, το Heathen Child, «squalid, diseased, filthy, and oh so seductive» όπως το περιέγραψε κάποιος. Ακούγεται με τα μεγάφωνα δυνατά και το βίντεο μεγαλωμένο στο μέγεθος της οθόνης.

She was raised by beasts
and grabbed by vultures
Oh, here come the wolfman
The abominable snowman
Got a little poison
Got a little gun
Sitting in her bathtub
Waiting for the wolfman to come​


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2010)

Αν σας άρεσε το προηγούμενο (μα τι γούστα είναι αυτά που έχετε!) ακούστε τώρα κι αυτό, έστω και χωρίς βίντεο (πού να αντέξει για δεύτερο βίντεο ο προηγούμενος...).







Και αφού κάνατε κεφάλι, πάρτε τώρα το χαπάκι να συνέλθετε (πώς αλλάζει ο άνθρωπος...):


----------



## daeman (Oct 26, 2010)

Johnny Appleseed - Joe Strummer & the Mescaleros​


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 4, 2010)

Ξεκίνησα να το βλέπω με την πρόθεση να το απορρίψω ως υπερβολική αφροαμερικανιά, αλλά τελικά με κέρδισε. Μου αρέσουν οι στίχοι, η φωνή του τύπου, το casting, το styling και κυρίως ο αυτοσαρκασμός του. (Ζητούνται επειγόντως καλλιτέχνες που να μην παίρνουν πολύ σοβαρά τους εαυτούς τους. More fun, less ego!)


----------



## crystal (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2010)

Ρε τι πάθαμε... Ενδιαφέρουσα μουσική και αρχιτεκτονική, αλλά από στίχο...

Outlandish is a multi-award winning hip-hop group based in Denmark. Formed in 1997, they consist of Isam Bachiri (born in Denmark and of Moroccan background), Waqas Ali Qadri (born in Denmark and of Pakistani background), and Lenny Martinez (born in Honduras and is of Cuban and Honduran descent). All three members are devoutly religious, Isam and Waqas being Muslims, and Lenny being Catholic.

Ταυτόχρονα:
"Ederlezi" is a popular traditional folk song of the Roma minority in the Balkans. 
The song got its name after Ederlezi which is a Spring festival, especially celebrated by Roma people in the Balkans (and elsewhere around the world). This holiday celebrates the return of springtime. Ederlezi is the Gypsy name for the Serbian Feast of Saint George.

Για να έρθουμε στα ίσια μας, λίγοι Παπαδοροκάδες, που μουσικά μπορεί να είναι στον καιρό τού _In the Year 2525_, αλλά κατά τ' άλλα βλέπουν πολύ μπροστά:


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2010)

Φοβερή σύμπτωση. Την ώρα που έπαιξε το μουσουλμανοεντερλέζι, άκουγα έναν πανήρεμο δίσκο τής Τζόνι Μίτσελ, από το 1979, το _Mingus_, με το τραγούδι:


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2010)

Nickel, Mingus lives! :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2010)

Όπως και οι Μπιτλς άλλωστε.


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2010)

Ε καλά, μη βιάζεσαι, ο συγκεκριμένος ζει ακόμα! :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2010)

Κάθε φορά, μα κάθε φορά που ακούω αυτή την κιθάρα...


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Costas (Nov 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Κάθε φορά, μα κάθε φορά που ακούω αυτή την κιθάρα...


Η εισαγωγή έχει έντονες επιρροές από λόγια ινδική· νόμιζα πως άκουγα εισαγωγή σε raga (πράγμα εξαιρετικά ευχάριστο).


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2010)

Costas said:


> Η εισαγωγή έχει έντονες επιρροές από λόγια ινδική· νόμιζα πως άκουγα εισαγωγή σε raga (πράγμα εξαιρετικά ευχάριστο).


 
Ε τότε, αφού σας αρέσει, ακούστε και μια κορυφαία ράγκα, 
ένα από τα κομμάτια που ακόμα μου προκαλούν συναισθησία:

Raga Piloo - Ravi Shankar & Yehudi Menuhin​


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 11, 2010)

Σας αρέσουν τα ινδικά και δεν το λέγατε τόσον καιρό;
Υπερθέαμα
(Η γλώσσα μάλλον είναι Tamil, αλλά δεν παίρνω και όρκο...)


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 12, 2010)

TOM WAITS
"Way Down In The Hole"​






When you walk through the garden
you gotta watch your back
well I beg your pardon
walk the straight and narrow track
if you walk with Jesus
he's gonna save your soul
you gotta keep the devil
way down in the hole
he's got the fire and the fury
at his command
well you don't have to worry
if you hold on to Jesus hand
we'll all be safe from Satan
when the thunder rolls
just gotta help me keep the devil
way down in the hole
All the angels sing about Jesus' mighty sword
and they'll shield you with their wings
and keep you close to the lord
don't pay heed to temptation
for his hands are so cold
you gotta help me keep the devil
way down in the hole


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2010)

Who Killed Bambi - Tenpole Tudor​


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2010)

Dominion/Mother Russia - Sisters of Mercy


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 13, 2010)

Itzhak Perlman plays Klezmer​


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 13, 2010)

Jews and Rroma having fun dancing and making music together!

Music duel: Jewish klezmer vs Gipsy music - Train de vie​


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 13, 2010)

Hai Ne Ne Ne, Russian gypsy music​


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 14, 2010)

Luke Kelly - The night visiting song

Επειδή με πιάσανε τα ρομαντικά μου... (σύνελθε κοπελιά, έχεις να παραδώσεις), απ'τα καλύτερα τραγούδια για τους αμετανόητους rovers και οδοιπόρους!


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2010)

Αν δεν ξέρατε για τη σχέση του Τζέιμς Μπλαντ (James Blunt) με τον στρατό (αξιωματικός, απόφοιτος της Ακαδημίας Σάντχερστ, θητεία στο Κόσοβο, πρώτος Βρετανός που μπήκε στην Πρίστινα), μπορείτε να τη διαβάσετε εδώ. Εκεί έγραψε το _No Bravery_. Τώρα μαθαίνουμε πώς απέτρεψε καυτό επεισόδιο με τους Ρώσους ή, όπως είπε ο στρατηγός του, δεν ξεκίνησε τον Τρίτο Παγκόσμιο: Singer James Blunt 'stopped World War 3'.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2010)

Μια και η Εlsa θυμήθηκε στα κλέζμερ τη συνεργασία του Κένεντι με την Kroke Band, εγώ θυμήθηκα το δίσκο τους _East Meets West_, όπου ο Νάιτζελ παίζει ένα απίστευτο Εντερλέζι:


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 16, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω ποιοι τυχεροί απόλαυσαν τη μούσα του Λοτρέκ, Ιβέτ Ζιλμπέρ http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=222767 (αλήθεια... γιατί Ζιλμπέρ και όχι Γκιλμπέρ; ) που «ζωντάνευσε» η Ναταλί Ζολί στο Τελλόγλειο ίδρυμα Θεσ/νίκης


Freud et Yvette Guilbert (είχε σχέση με τον Φρόϋντ: Dites moi que je suis belle (η μουσική είναι ανώνυμο κομμάτι του 14ου αιώνα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj3vESoqaCg

Κάποιοι απόλαυσαν και πίνακες του Τουλούζ Λοτρέκ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYKeFakAy1I&feature=related


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 16, 2010)

Να και η αυθεντική Yvette Guilbert 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8b3u3KRTxI&feature=related


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2010)

...you can fool some people sometimes, but you can't fool all the people all the time...​ 




​Excuse me while I light my spliff
Oh God, I gotta take a lift...​


----------



## Costas (Nov 17, 2010)

Florida Governor Will Seek Pardon for Jim Morrison Όχι παίζουμε!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 18, 2010)

Ας βάλουμε και κανένα ελληνικό...

Γενιά του Χάους, "Μαύρο, το Χρώμα της Στέρησης"






Πλαστικά λουλούδια πίσω απο γυαλισμένες βιτρίνες
Βαμμένα πρόσωπα για να δείχνουν όμορφα
Αίμα από χαμόγελα καθημερινής υποκρισίας
Σκιές στο μυαλό σου τα αναπάντητα ερωτηματικά

Τρέξιμο και βιασύνη που δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις
Μια κούρσα ενάντια στον χρόνο χωρίς κανένα νικητή.
Δεν θα μεγαλώσει το λουλούδι
αν με αίμα το ποτίσεις

Δεν θα διακρίνεις καθαρά το πρόσωπό σου
μέσα απο θρυμματισμένο καθρέφτη.
Όταν το μικρό παιδί ζητήσει αγάπη
άστο να πνιγεί στα ικετευτικά του δάκρυα

Όταν ο ετοιμοθάνατος ζητήσει ελπίδα
χάρισέ του ένα περίστροφο.
Ίσως να μην είναι μόνο ο μπάτσος ο εχθρός
ίσως όχι η εξουσία, η ανεργία, τα σχολεία
ίσως όχι ο στρατός

Ίσως ο μεγαλύτερος εχθρός
να είν' η φριχτή ασημαντότητα
που χαρακώνει την ψυχή σου.
Να είν' η φριχτή ασημαντότητα
στην αποξένωση της μεγαλούπολης.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, όσο και να προσπαθήσεις
ένας νεκρός δεν θα μπορέσει ποτέ
να δείξει χαρούμενος
Θα πονέσεις, μα θα το δεχτείς
λόγω υγιεινής επιβίωσης.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 18, 2010)

Panx Romana, "Ράδιο Κατάληψη"






πάντα με κάνει να νιώθω καλύτερα :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 18, 2010)

Και η τριάδα κλείνει πάλι με PANX ROMANA και "Καταστολή στο περιθώριο"
(εννοείται σε μουσική somebody put something in my drink, των Ramones) αααχ... αναμνήσεις!


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 18, 2010)

Δέσποινα Γλέζου, "Αποσμητικά"






Εξαδάκτυλος (Πουλικάκος) "ο Ανεπρόκοπος"


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2010)

Μια που καλοκαιριάζει (άλλωστε χθες έκανα αυτοκινητοπλοΐα ), να βάλουμε και τίποτα ανάλαφρο: _Bumpy Ride_ από Mohombi.


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2010)

Με ευχαριστίες στην απούσα που με τροφοδοτεί εν αγνοία της με άγνωστες σε μένα, όμορφες μουσικές. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 18, 2010)

Και λίγο kraut-progressive
Amon duul II, "Green Bubble-Raincoated Man" (Εδώ από το 'Lemmingmania', εγώ το έχω από το άλμπουμ "Wolf City")


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 18, 2010)

Συνέχεια από Γερμανία, Emtidi, "Die Reise"


----------



## Costas (Nov 18, 2010)

1988, χρυσές εποχές:


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2010)

...
Μου επιτρέπετε μια σύντομη παρένθεση, γιατί τώρα το είδα αυτό; 



oliver_twisted said:


> ... Εξαδάκτυλος (Πουλικάκος) "ο Ανεπρόκοπος" ...


;)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 19, 2010)

Μπράβο Δαεμάνε! :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2010)

Κώστα, τον Ηρακλή τον θυμάσαι;





 




Τότε πέρασα κι εγώ από τη Σοφίτα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά μόνο σαν όνομα, παρότι είχαμε παίξει και στον ίδιο χώρο (αν θυμάμαι καλά).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως λέω να παραμείνω στο καλοκαιρινό κλίμα — _Beautiful Life_ από Ocean's Four feat. Adam Clay:


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2010)

Ρίχ' τα, Ζαζ! Πολύ καιρό είχες να φανείς από δω και η απουσία σου έγινε αισθητή. :) Αφιερωμένο:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 20, 2010)

Jackson Browne & Bonnie Raitt - Kisses Sweeter Than Wine


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 20, 2010)

Και ένα αριστούργημα... δεν υπάρχουν λόγια: Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young, "Chicago"


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2010)

Μια που τους θυμήθηκες, Oliver_twisted, αυτό εδώ χαίρομαι τώρα τελευταία :):




Έπεται συνέχεια.


----------



## Costas (Nov 21, 2010)

Απολυτίκιο των Εισοδίων της Θεο...ντόρας:
Σήμερον της ευδοκίας Θεού το προοίμιον, και της των ανθρώπων σωτηρίας η προκήρυξις.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 21, 2010)

χαχαχααχα! Η οικουμένη περιμένει με κομμένη την ανάσα! 
Αμήν!


----------



## daeman (Nov 21, 2010)

Costas said:


> Απολυτίκιο των Εισοδίων της Θεο...ντόρας:
> Σήμερον της ευδοκίας Θεού το προοίμιον, και της των ανθρώπων σωτηρίας η προκήρυξις.


 
Ο έχων ώτα ακούειν, ακουέτω. Όχι μέγκλα, αλλά τζάμπα (made in Japan).


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 23, 2010)

Καινούριο από τις CocoRosie:






και ένα όχι και τόσο καινούριο (2006) από τους Piano Magic:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 23, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Καινούριο από τις CocoRosie:


 
Εντυπωσιακό!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 24, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Καλές πτήσεις! 

Bad Company, "Seagull"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3NSjZRt2Wg


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 25, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Οι Judas Priest στα καλύτερά τους (όχι ότι έχω τίποτα με το british steel). :)
Dissident Aggressor


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 26, 2010)

Για τους μεταλλωρύχους. Working man από τους Dubliners. Το φιλμάκι που συνοδεύει το τραγούδι είναι συγκλονιστικό, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα ποιανού είναι, ή πότε τραβήχτηκε.






και το νανούρισμα του μεταλλωρύχου, A Miner's Lullaby (Coorie Doon), από Luke Kelly


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2010)

Βλέποντας κι ακούγοντας τις CocoRosie στο #1886 της Porckastle και τα προηγούμενα της Oliver_Twisted, αυτό αναδύθηκε στη φαιά μου σούπα. Ένα παραδοσιακό τραγούδι, κοινό σε κάμποσους τόπους της Ευρώπης με διάφορες παραλλαγές στους στίχους (όποιος έχει όρεξη, εδώ) και διαφορετικούς τίτλους, από _*The Prickle-Holly Bush *_μέχρι _Hangman, Hangman _και _The Maid Freed From the Gallows._ 
Aπό τις πρώτες του ηχογραφήσεις ήταν αυτή εδώ από τον Leadbelly, κι από κοντά η Odetta.





 




 
Το 1970, το 'πιασαν οι Ζέπελιν 




 
και 28 χρόνια αργότερα ο Πλαντ με τον Πέιτζ κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2010)

Ο Eddie Vedder των Pearl Jam βοηθά τους Doors να βγάλουν το _Light My Fire_ το 1993 στην τελετή για την είσοδό τους στο Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. Ακούστε τον Roby Krieger (τη σκελετόφατσα) να παίζει την κιθάρα. Είναι αυτός που έγραψε το τραγούδι και ήταν το πρώτο τραγούδι που έγραφε. Θυμάμαι πού ακριβώς καθόμουν όταν το πρωτοάκουσα. Ένα από τα καλύτερα σολαρίσματα κιθάρας.


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 28, 2010)

Καλημέρα :)
Poney Express "Les Petits Matins"​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH6URkDx3dc&feature=related

Les yeux ouverts à mi-chemin
Entre la nuit et les terriens
Le monde ne s’aperçoit même pas
Qu’il pourrait bien tourner sans moi
Colorier sur ma joue froissée
Ce que la nuit aura tracé
Des moutons, du coton
Que mes rêves auront déposés
Sur l’oreiller…
Au petit matin

Même si le soleil tend la main
Avoir le sommeil qui revient
Est-ce que c’est encore le matin ?
Le jour ne me dit rien
Colorier sur ma joue froissée
Ce que la nuit aura tracé
Des moutons, du coton
Que mes rêves auront déposés
Sur l’oreiller…
Au petit matin
Au petit matin

Lutter un peu mais on sait bien
Qu’on ne verra pas venir demain
Et enfin, enfin,
Le ciel s’éteint
Sur Belle…
Belle et Sébastien
Colorier sur ma joue froissée
Ce que la nuit aura tracé
Des moutons, du coton
Que mes rêves auront déposés
Sur l’oreiller…


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 28, 2010)

Αν μου το ζητούσες...
Marilou - *L'hymne à l'amour* (Fête de la musique 2005) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRySSx_Y1UY

Le ciel bleu sur nous peut s'effondrer
Et la terre peut bien s'écrouler
Peu m'importe si tu m'aimes
Je me fous du monde entier
Tant qu'l'amour inond'ra mes matins
Tant que mon corps frémira sous tes mains
Peu m'importe les problèmes
Mon amour puisque tu m'aimes

J'irais jusqu'au bout du monde
Je me ferais teindre en blonde
Si tu me le demandais
J'irais décrocher la lune
J'irais voler la fortune
Si tu me le demandais
Je renierais ma patrie
Je renierais mes amis
Si tu me le demandais
On peut bien rire de moi
Je ferais n'importe quoi
Si tu me le demandais

Si un jour la vie t'arrache à moi
Si tu meurs que tu sois loin de moi
Peu m'importe si tu m'aimes
Car moi je mourrais aussi
Nous aurons pour nous l'éternité
Dans le bleu de toute l'immensité
Dans le ciel plus de problèmes
Mon amour crois-tu qu'on s'aime...


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2010)

Seven Samurai - Ryuichi Sakamoto​



 
The Last Emperor Theme, composed by Ryuichi Sakamoto & David Byrne​



"SAKAMOTO PLAYS SAKAMOTO" concert at NHK hall 1988/04/10 
Jiang Jian-Hua (erhu),
Jiang Xiao-Qing (guzheng),
Tao Jing-Yin (pipa),
Ryuichi Sakamoto (piano),
Naoto Otomo, conducting the Tokyo Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2010)

Chain of Fools - Aretha Franklin




Chain of Fools - The Commitments




Chain of Fools - Aretha Franklin & Annie Lennox


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2010)

Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves - Aretha Franklin & Annie Lennox


----------



## anef (Dec 2, 2010)

I know the power of words,
I know the tocsin of words.
They are not those that make theater boxes applaud.
Words like that make coffins break out
make them pace with their four oak legs.
It happens they are thrown out,
not printed, not published.
But the word gallops, its saddle girth tightened,
it rings through the ages and trains creep nearer
to lick poetry's toil-hardened hands.


----------



## crystal (Dec 2, 2010)

Φυσικά.

Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2010)

Μπράβο, Άνεφ! Χρόνια είχα ν' ακούσω αυτούς τους στίχους του Μαγιακόφσκι.​Ορίστε και λίγος Καμύ:

L’Étranger - Tuxedomoon





Edit: Καλώς την και την Κρύσταλ. 
Έτσι μπράβο, κορίτσια, βάλτε μας τα γυαλιά. Sisters, do it for yourselves! :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2010)

Φρέσκο, απογευματινό κέφι:

That Man, Caro Emerald





Ρίχνω το επίπεδο


----------



## anef (Dec 2, 2010)

@Palavra: swing it! 

Fm Einheit & Gry: Princess Crocodile​




Και μετά το ευχάριστο διάλειμμα, πίσω στους Tuxedomoon

Tuxedomoon: In a manner of speaking​




(How love in silence becomes reprimand)


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2010)

...
No Tears - Tuxedomoon






κι από την πρώτη πλευρά του 12ιντσου:

New Machine


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2010)

Ακούστε και τον Στίβεν Μπράουν να δοκιμάζει τα ελληνικά του. Από το _Vapour Trails_ του 2007:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 4, 2010)

Καλημέρα!


----------



## crystal (Dec 4, 2010)

Στο τέρμα!


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

Julieta Venegas - Oleada 





No quisiera detener
esta oleada que me lleva
a dónde, adónde no lo sé
sólo me muevo con ella.

Y nadie ahí me conocerá,
y a nadie ahí reconoceré
pero no tengo miedo.

No quisiera detener
esta oleada que me lleva.

Y todo lo que ya viví,
lo sigo cargando.
lo llevo muy dentro de mí
nunca lo he olvidado,
lo siento tan cerca de aquí
lo llevo muy dentro de mí

Voy en busca de un lugar,
en este mundo abierto
donde me pueda yo quedar,
para empezar de nuevo.

Y nadie ahí me conocerá,
y a nadie ahí reconoceré
pero no tengo miedo.ohoh

Y todo lo que ya viví,
lo sigo cargando.
lo llevo muy dentro de mí
nunca lo he olvidado,
lo siento tan cerca de aquí
lo llevo muy dentro de mí (bis)


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

Peter Von Poehl - The Story Of The Impossible 






Du bist in Budapest...

Emil Rulez - Hello Tourist


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάστε το παλιό τραγούδι του _Johnny Cash_

A boy named Sue - Sanseverino





Πορτογαλία... εύθυμο
Rui Veloso (ο πατέρας του πορτογαλικού ροκ) Cabo Sim Cabo Não


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2010)

Κλασικά πράματα, αλλά αυτά έπιασα τώρα κι ακούω...

Jethro Tull: Reasons for Waiting


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

Kι ένα γνωστό τραγουδάκι...
Gilberto Gil - Não Chore Mais 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSNlwlfw6DY&feature=related

No Woman, No Cry
No Woman, No Cry
No Woman, No Cry
No Woman, No Cry...

Bem que eu me lembro
Da gente sentado ali
Na grama do aterro, sob o sol
Ob-observando hipócritas
Disfarçados, rondando ao redor...

Amigos presos
Amigos sumindo assim
Prá nunca mais
Tais recordações
Retratos do mal em si
Melhor é deixar prá trás...

Não, não chore mais
Não, não chore mais
Oh! Oh!
Não, não chore mais
Oh! Oh! Oh! Oh! Oh!
Não, não chore mais
Hê! Hê!...

Bem que eu me lembro
Da gente sentava ali
Na grama do aterro, sob o céu
Ob-observando estrelas
Junto à fogueirinha de papel...

Quentar o frio
Requentar o pão
E comer com você
Os pés, de manhã, pisar o chão
Eu sei a barra de viver...

Mas, se Deus quiser!
Tudo, tudo, tudo vai dar pé
Tudo, tudo, tudo vai dar pé
Tudo, tudo, tudo vai dar pé
Tudo, tudo, tudo vai dar pé
Tudo, tudo, tudo vai dar pé
Tudo, tudo, tudo vai dar pé...

No Woman, No Cry
No Woman, No Cry
No Woman, No Cry
Uh! Uh! Uh!...

Não, não chore mais
Menina não chore assim!
Não, não chore mais
Oh! Oh! Oh!
No Woman, No Cry
No Woman, No Cry
Não, não chore mais
Não chore assim
Não, não chore mais
Hê! Hê!


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

My location : _Youkali_

_my favorite Kurt Weill song_
Ute Lemper in Paris- Youkali-tango (Weill)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk6itNYV8i0

Teresa Stratas - Youkali 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHlIHyOglPY


----------



## somnambulist (Dec 6, 2010)

...


----------



## somnambulist (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## danae (Dec 7, 2010)

Μου το θύμισε ένας φίλος κι έχω κολλήσει:


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 7, 2010)

@ danae: μπράβο, κομματάρα!
@ somnambulist: κάποιος έπρεπε να θυμηθεί και τον Παύλο χτες!
@ daeman: μα τι μορφή ο καπετάνιος!


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 7, 2010)

*La *grand*e* amour - Marc Lavoine (Τι μπορεί να κάνει η λιεζόν Θεέ μου!) http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=λιεζόν+και&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=





[Marc]
C’est la grande amour, c’est ma vie de chaque jour
C’est la grande amour, pas besoin de long discours, c’est la grande amour
[Valérie]
C’est la grande amour, la grande roue de mon destin
C’est la grande amour, plus fort que le grand chagrin, donne-moi la main

[Marc & Valérie]
J’aime la Grande Ourse et la Grande Muraille
Dans la grande course, je tombe, je déraille, je vis, je vaille que vaille

[Marc]
C’est la grande amour, le grand saut et le grand soir
[Valérie]
C’est la grande amour sur la grande balançoire
[Marc]
Hissez la grand-voile

[Marc & Valérie]
J’aime la Grande Ourse, le grand samouraï
Dans la grande course, je tombe, je m’entaille, je vis, je vaille que vaille

[Marc]
Pas besoin de long discours
[Valérie]
C’est la grande amour
[Marc & Valérie]
J’aime la Grande Ourse et le grand Versailles
Dans la grande course, je tombe, je défaille, je vis, je vaille que vaille

[Marc]
C’est la grande amour, le plus grand des sentiments
[Valérie]
C’est la grande amour, tous les deux sur grand écran
[Marc & Valérie]
Dieu ! Que l’amour est grand

[Marc]
Pas besoin de long discours
[Marc & Valérie]
C’est la grande amour
[Marc]
Pas besoin de long discours
[Marc & Valérie]
C’est la grande amour.


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2010)

-Μαύρα μάτια, μαύρα φρύδια, μαύρα κατσαρά μαλλιά...
-Όχι αυτό, πάρ' το αλλιώς!
-Μαύρα μου μάτια κι αγαπημένα...
-Μα τι τσαμπουνάς εκεί;
-Μαύρα μάτια και μεγάλα...
-Α, θα με σκάσεις εσύ, το ρούσικο είπαμε!

Επειδή σήμερα είχα την κουβέντα τού _Ochi chyornye_ (Очи чёрные, Dark Eyes, Ojos Negros, Les yeux noirs, Schwarze Augen) του Μιχάλκοφ με φίλους, ορίστε τρεις εκτελέσεις του τραγουδιού που έδωσε τον τίτλο στην ταινία, μια παραδοσιακή του Ivan Rebroff, μια τζαζιά από τον μέγα Django και μια διασκευή σε τανγκό από τον Aníbal Troilo.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2010)

Και, αν δεν το ξέρατε, στα δικά μου τα χρόνια, που δεν είχαμε τα νέτια και τους ξενόγλωσσους από δίπλα να μας λύνουν κάθε απορία, αυτό εδώ ήταν γνωστό ως «Ω! Τσιτσόρνια». Την Τσιτσόρνια τη φανταζόταν ο καθένας όπως ήθελε, ανάλογα με την πειστικότητα των λαρυγγισμών του τραγουδιστή.


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2010)

Και μερικές δεκαετίες μετά την Τσιτσόρνια ήρθε η Τσιτσιολίνα, να μας στερήσει τη χαρά της φαντασίας, αλλά με άφθονους λαρυγγισμούς, το όρνιο.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 8, 2010)

Guillaume Grand - Toi Et Moi 





Je voudrais partir 
Jusqu'à la mer 
Allongée sur le sable 
Reprendre un peu l'air 

Sentir les embruns 
Rester encore 
Rester jusqu'à 
Ensalé le corps 

Refrain : 
On serait juste Toi et Moi 
Près d'ici ou là-bas 
Sans règles dignes et sans foie 
Quand tu veux on y va 
Toutes les couleurs du ciel 
Un pleins de bouteilles 
Du rhum, du vin, du miel 
Quand tu veux on y va 

Cachés pas les dunes 
Entre terre et mer 
Voler un peu de paix 
Des refrains à la mer 

Bien sûr tu serais là 
Moi blottis contre toi 
Je te raconterais ce rêve 
Quand tu veux on y va 

Refrain 

Si on vit cachés 
Si on vit d'années 
Si le temps se compte 
On frustre nos hontes 

Là-bas tu peux mentir 
Là-bas tu peux tricher 
Là-bas on peut salir 
Là-bas on peut juste être...


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 8, 2010)

Eσύ κι εγώ ή...

Leave Me Alone --- Revolver 






I will dance with another girl
If you'd love to love to see me do.
I would stand right in front of her
Like I'm standing right in front of you, yes I'd do.

I could tell her many words of love
I would always want to tell you.
I would kiss her so many times
I could never never never do the same to you.

Leave Me Alone, I don't believe in
Friends that don't show
Secret feelings.
And if you go when I'm sleeping
I know that you'll come
Back and say that you
Leave Me Alone, but I can't promise
I will be home, I've seen enough
Now I'm done.

I could drive a car all night long
Just to meet you in the morning lights.
I could leave and write another song
But can't help falling out of love tonight.

Leave Me Alone, I don't believe in
Friends that don't show
Secret feelings.
And if you go when I'm sleeping

I know that you'll come
Back and say that you
Leave Me Alone, no I can't promise
I will be home, I've seen enough
Now I'm done.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 8, 2010)

Cynthia May - On se rend fou (Clip Officiel) 





On se rend fou, on se rend bête
On avance et puis on recule
On ne fais que ce bouffer la tête
On est vraiment des nuls
On se raccroche sans s'assonner
Ca nous met dans une de ses rages,
Cent fois on a voulu s'quitter, Cent fois voulu tourner la page
La route est encore longue pour nous
Mais moi je veux y croire encore
Encore un petit effort 

Refrain : 
On se rend fou ouhhh
Nananana
On se rend fou ouhhh
Nananana
On se rend fou ouhhh
Nananana
On se rend fou ouhhh

Toute nos dispute incessante
Il parait qu'c'est ça la passion
Au fond l'histoire serait bien chiante,
Si on rester a la maison
Mais bon tous le monde le sait bien 
Que ça ne dure pas la passion
Mais moi tous ça je n'en croit rien 
Ensemble on sera l'exception
La route est encore longue pour nous
Mais moi je veut y croire encore
Encore un petit éffort

Refrain 

On se rend fou
On se rend bête 
On avance et puis on recule
On ne fais que ce bouffer la tête
On est vraiment des nuls
On se raccroche sans s'assonner
Ca nous met dans une de ces rages
Cent fois on a voulu s'quitter
Cent fois voulu tourner la page


Alors pour conclure cette chanson
Je voudrais vous le dire quand même
Même si on agit comme des cons
Et bien que malgré tout on s'aime
Parce que l'amour est au rendez-vous 
Il ne manque plus que quelques efforts

Refrain

On se rend fou
On se rend bête
On avance et puis on recule
On ne fais que ce bouffer la tête
On est vraiment des nuls
On se raccroche sans s'assonner 
Ca nous met dans une de ces rages
Cent fois on a voulu s'quitter
Cent fois voulu tourner la page.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 8, 2010)

Mongolian larynx (για να θυμόμαστε τις... αρχές του τραγουδιού)

Mongolian Song - Urtiin Duu 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcIgvxdRlIw&feature=related

Throat singing

Tuvan Throat Singing 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTCJ5hedcVA&feature=related

Mongolian Incredible Throat Singing 呼麦
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0M3YFK3sJ54&feature=related


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 9, 2010)

Σάμπα μπραζιλέϊρο

Originais Do Samba - Falador Passa Mal 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3nAXARhMLg

Falador passa mal rapaz, 
Falador passa mal rapaz ! 
Falador passa mal rapaz, 
Falador passa mal rapaz ! 

Quem mandou você mentir ? 
Você vai se machucar ! 
Novamente aqui estou, você vai ter de me aturar ! 
Falador passa mal rapaz, 
Falador passa mal rapaz ! 

Quem mandou você mentir ? 
Você vai se machucar ! 
Novamente aqui estou, você vai ter de me aturar ! 

Que malandro é você ? 
Que não sabe o que diz, 
Cuidado que muita mentira, você pode perder o nariz ! 
Olha, eu vou te dar um alô, que é pra você se mancar, 
Olha, eu vou te dar um alô, que é pra você se mancar, 
Se você saiu por aí, e não conseguiu arranjar alguém, 
Deixe que alguém, saia por aí, e consiga arranjar você
!...


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 9, 2010)

MAN OF THE HOUR ~ *NORAH JONES* live at Ancienne Belgium 2010 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxVJbAloumQ


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 9, 2010)

Αϊτή...

Luck Mervil - Au nom de l'amour 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfApyrSqUCU

Je ne viens pas au nom de l'amour
L'amour a fait périr trop de vivants
Vendus à sa suprématie sur l'homme et ses sentiments
Je ne viens pas au nom de l'amour

Au nom de l'amour
Au nom de la paix

Je n'écris pas au nom du bonheur
J'écris la peine que j'ai à l'avoir vu
Chez l'ignorant, chez l'imbécile, le malbaisé, le cocu
Je n'écris pas au nom du bonheur

Je ne viens pas au nom de la guerre
Elle a rendu heureux trop de vieux cons
Conquistadors, cons qui s'adorent
Cons qui tuent de jeunes cons
Je ne me bats pas au nom de la guerre

Au nom de l'amour
Au nom de la paix

Je n'aime pas la sécurité
Elle n'est qu'une pute qui ne se donne jamais
Même quand elle est bien baisée
Elle vous délaisse sans regret
Je n'aime pas la sécurité

J'aimerais parler au nom du vrai
Quand je l'aurai je vous en ferai part
Par satellite par d'autres biais
Pour fuir la mort et vos regards
J'aimerais parler au nom du vrai



Luck Mervil Piwouli 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFgmVdYg0Es


----------



## somnambulist (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 10, 2010)

πσσσσσσσσσσς!!! (με σίγμα τελικό)- τι έβαλες και μας έφτιαξες!!!

Μπράβο δαιμόνιε!!






και, σφηνάκι, γιατί μας έβαλες στο τριπάκι:


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 10, 2010)

Αγαπημένο όσο δεν παίρνει:


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 11, 2010)

Καλημέρα! 
repent walpurgis


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2010)

Καλημέρα. 





 
Lead me to the water - Gary Brooker (with Eric Clapton, George Harrison, Phil Collins & Tim Renwick)​


----------



## Costas (Dec 11, 2010)

*Moby - Wait for Me*

Βιντεοσυρραφή.

http://genero.tv/watch-video/9842


----------



## anef (Dec 11, 2010)

Au pairs - Diet​


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2010)

Είναι πανέμορφο το φως σήμερα, ιδίως όταν κάνει ψαράκια πάνω στο στρωμένο χιόνι.

Απογειωθείτε κι εσείς:







[...] You love this town
Even if that doesn't ring true
You've been all over
And it's been all over you [...]

Ναι, γαμώτο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 12, 2010)

Όμορφο, Nickel!

και μετά την απογείωση, χαλαρώστε:


----------



## somnambulist (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Elsa (Dec 13, 2010)

Αχ, να ΄σαι καλά, Somnambulist, μου έφτιαξες το κέφι, αυτό το γρουσούζικο, μουντό, δευτεριάτικο πρωινό! Στο τέλος, παρά λίγο ν' αρχίσουν να σπάνε τα βιολιά, σαν το μακαρίτη τον Χέντριξ...


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2010)

Χάρηκα για τον Κένεντι παραπάνω. Μέρες τώρα μελετάω να σας βάλω ένα άλλο του, των Doors, αλλά σε ρίχνει, δεν σε ανεβάζει όπως ετούτο. Και με την ευκαιρία, για να φτιάξουμε ατμόσφαιρα των ημερών, είπα να ακούσω χριστουγεννιάτικα με τις Celtic Woman. Μέσα στην καλή χαρά αυτές οι κοπέλες.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 13, 2010)

Διάβασα κάπου ότι δεν είναι και πολλοί οι θαρραλέοι που τολμούν να τραγουδήσουν ζωντανά αυτό το παραδοσιακό κομμάτι, και είναι λογικό, αφού φεύγει με μιαν ανάσα. Εδώ από -ποιούς άλλους;- Dubliners με τον Luke Kelly.








Κοιτάξτε τι κάνουν τα άτομα: το ένα χέρι παίζει το δοξάρι, το άλλο το μπάντζο (και αντίστροφα), ενώ ταυτόχρονα φυσάει το φλάουτο και ο τρίτος τύπος παίζει το φλάουτο και κατεβάζει ένα ποτήρι ουίσκι! Αυτά είναι!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 13, 2010)

Να κάτι που δεν περίμενα να βρω στο γιουτούμπι! Το έχω σε ένα παλιό βινύλιο που έχω να ακούσω πολλά χρόνια, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς, μου το θύμισε η προηγούμενη επιλογή.

Η Γεωργία Συλλαίου από τον πολύ όμορφο δίσκο με τους "Ιχνηλάτες του Ιούρα":


----------



## somnambulist (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 14, 2010)

@ Elsa: Τι υπέροχο κομμάτι! Πρώτη μου φορά τ'ακούω.

Ορίστε, εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στη νεράιδα σου από τον βασιλιά των ξωτικών:


----------



## Elsa (Dec 14, 2010)

Ω, ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ μέρους της! :)
Πάρε κι από μένα κάτι άλλα Κελτάκια, πολύ τσίφτικα! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GbdB7PlGtc


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2010)

Κελτάκια, ε;​ 







Cyprus Avenue - Van Morrison​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCilaU3mmyo

Raglan Road​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nVncRnah9g

αφτωποστάρωμαι ασιστόλος...


----------



## Elsa (Dec 15, 2010)

Χαχαχα! Το έπιασες το υπονοούμενο...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 15, 2010)

Whiskey in the jar - Thin Lizzy

Roisin Dubh - Thin Lizzy


Mrs McGrath - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 15, 2010)

Mylène Farmer - Sans contrefaçon HD 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgre_75wrsU


Puisqu'il faut choisir
A mots doux je peux le dire
Sans contrefaçon
Je suis un garçon
Et pour un empire
Je ne veux me dévêtir
Puisque sans contrefaçon
Je suis un garçon

Tout seul dans mon placard
Les yeux cernés de noir
A l'abri des regards
Je défie le hasard
Dans ce monde qui n'a ni queue ni tête
Je n'en fais qu'à ma tête
Un mouchoir au creux du pantalon
Je suis chevalier D'Eon

Puisqu'il faut choisir
A mots doux je peux le dire
Sans contrefaçon
Je suis un garçon
Et pour un empire
Je ne veux me dévêtir
Puisque sans contrefaçon
Je suis un garçon

Tour à tour on me chasse
De vos fréquentations
Je n'admets qu'on menace
Mes résolutions
Je me fous bien des qu'en-dira-t'on
Je suis caméléon
Prenez garde à mes soldats de plomb
C'est eux qui vous tueront

Puisqu'il faut choisir


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2010)

Φρέσκια ανακάλυψη. Στο στιλ του Chris Rea. Ακούγεται ευχάριστα. Το βιντεάκι έχει τραγούδι του μάλλον βαρετό, αλλά μου άρεσε το μιξάρισμα από κλιπ ταινιών που έκανε ο συμπιλητής. Όταν θα μεγαλώσω και θα 'χω κι άλλη ώρα για χάσιμο, θα μάθω να φτιάχνω κι εγώ τέτοια βιντεάκια.


----------



## Costas (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## nevergrown (Dec 16, 2010)

Kyo - Je Cours 





faites-moi de la place juste un peu de place pour ne pas qu'on m'efface
je n'ai pas trop d'amis
regarder en classe c'est pas l'extase j'ai beaucoup d'espace je suis seul
et personne à qui le dire
c'est pas le pire quand la pause arrive je ne suis pas tranquille il faut que je m'eclipse 
ou alors
accuser les coups
ou dehors

il faudra que je cours
tous les jours
faudra-t'il que je cours
jusqu'au bout 

je n'ai plus de souffle je veux que l'on m'écoute
plus de doutes
pour m'en sortir je dois tenir et construire mon futur
partir à la conquête d'une vie moins dure
sur que c'est pas gagné mais j'assure mes arrières
pour connaître l'amour et le monde

il faudra que je cours
tous les jours
faudra-t'il que je cours
jusqu'au bout 
pour connaître le monde et l'amour
il faudra que je cours
tous les jours 

je voudrais m'arrêter
je peux plus respirer dans ce monde parmi vous (x4)


il faudra que je cours
tous les jours
faudra-t'il que je cours
jusqu'au bout 
pour connaître le monde et l'amour
il faudra que je cours
tous les jours 

faites-moi de la place juste un peu de place pour ne pas qu'on m'efface (x2)

faites-moi de la place


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 16, 2010)

CESARIA EVORA & LURA - Moda Bô


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 16, 2010)

Eπειδή αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας...
June et Lula - My Girl


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 16, 2010)

RICARDO LEMVO: "Mambo YoYo" Clip http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ricardo_Lemvo






Δίσταξα αρχικά αν έπρεπε να βάλω το τραγούδι εδώ ή στο http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=7583 αλλά προτίμησα αυτό το θέμα όπως θα καταλάβατε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2010)

Καλησπέρα.

Σε μια προσπάθεια αναδιάρθρωσης των μουσικών πραγμάτων της Λεξιλογίας, οι αδμινιστράτορες, μοδερατόρισσες και μοδεράτορες (όλοι οι εδώ βιολάτορες αποφασίσαμε να οργανώσουμε λίγο τα μουσικά νήματα και να εφαρμόσουμε δοκιμαστικά μερικές νέες ιδέες. 
Ο λόγος είναι προφανής: το νήμα των γιουτουμπακίων έχει γίνει πια αχανές - κοντεύοντας τα 2.000 ποστ - και συνεπώς δύσχρηστο, ένας κυκεώνας όπου δύσκολα βρίσκεις αυτό που ψάχνεις. 

Εκτός από τη δημιουργία ενός ευρετηρίου για το νήμα αυτό (υπό κατασκευή· πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί; όταν μας επιτρέψουν οι υποχρεώσεις), σκεφτήκαμε να στήσουμε πειραματικά μερικά μουσικά νήματα, όπου συγκεκριμένα μέλη θα μπορούν να παίζουν τη μουσική που ορέγονται, σαν να κάνουν την προσωπική τους μουσική εκπομπή στο δικό τους κανάλι. Το γενικό νήμα της μουσικής θα παραμείνει όπως είναι, το λεξιμουσικό κανάλι, τα κοινόχρηστα για όλους πλατό. Στα προσωπικά νήματα, ο καναλ-άρχων ή αρχόντισσα θα κερνά τους επισκέπτες τις μουσικές της ημέρας (ή της ώρας, για τους σαρκοφάγους κι εκείνοι θα μπορούν να αντιγυρίζουν (αντιστέκομαί σου, αν θέλουν, *σχετικά *κομμάτια (με έμφαση στο "σχετικά"). Εννοείται ότι τίποτε δεν εμποδίζει το μέλος που έχει προσωπικό νήμα να αναρτήσει οτιδήποτε στα άλλα μουσικά νήματα. 

Προς το παρόν, ξεκινάμε με δύο τέτοια "κανάλια", ένα προς τιμή τού προσφάτως πιο δραστήριου μέλους στο παρόν και άλλα μουσικά νήματα, του nevergrown, κι ένα του πιο δραστήριου γενικώς στα μουσικά, του daeman. Αν η πιλοτική εφαρμογή του μέτρου ευοδωθεί με επιτυχία και πάρουμε το Όσκαρ Γκράμι Έμι, θα θέλαμε να ευχαριστήσουμε τον ατζέντη μας, τη μαμά... (Stop ranting, you're dethpicable! ) Ο χρόνος και η χρήση θα δείξουν αν αυτή η κίνηση θα αποδειχτεί ωφέλιμη και πρακτική για τις μουσικές μας αναζητήσεις. Στο μεταξύ, όποιο άλλο μέλος θέλει, μπορεί να ξεκινήσει το προσωπικό του μουσικό νήμα.

Πέρα απ' αυτό το πείραμα, έχουν ήδη δημιουργηθεί θεματικά μουσικά νήματα, όπως οι Μουσικοί δρόμοι και πλατείες, τα Μεταφρ-άσματα, οι Μπαλάντες του λαού, Σέξπιρ και μουσική, τα εξ Αφρικής ορμώμενα, τα Βροχοτράγουδα, οι Ηχοτροχιές, και άλλα αφιερωμένα σε συγκεκριμένους μουσικούς, όπως οι Μπιτλς, ο Λέοναρντ Κοέν, ο Τζον Λένον και ο Τζίμι Χέντριξ. Στην πορεία, είμαστε βέβαιοι πως θ' ακολουθήσουν κι άλλα, με όλων μας την έμπνευση και συμμετοχή.

Καλά ακούσματα!


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Toto la Momposina -- Los Sabores Del Porro 






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Totó_la_Momposina


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iyb0HrjSq9E&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2010)

Πω πω, πέθανε ο Captain Beefheart. Κλαίω πικρά...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQP9QjNjeR4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2010)

Όπως ανακοίνωσαν και για τον φίλο του τον Ζάπα πριν από 17 χρόνια: ο συνθέτης Don Van Vliet "αναχώρησε για την τελευταία του περιοδεία". Λυτρώθηκε κι αυτός από τη σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκες που τον ταλαιπωρούσε χρόνια τώρα. Ας χαιρόμαστε όσα μας χάρισε o πρωτοποριακός συνθέτης, η φωνή με τις πέντε οκτάβες, ο ζωγράφος, με τα έργα του και μέσω των επιρροών του σε άλλους, πολλούς και μεγάλους. So long, Captain.

Dropout Boogie

Upon the my oh my

Her Eyes Are a Blue Million Miles


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Ωραίο μουσικό όργανο... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mbira

Stella Chiweshe - Chachimurenga 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdqJzqASB6o


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Ayo Joyful - Down on my knees 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRUL6uIYsiE


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Claude Nougaro - Le jazz et la java 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmRgXOw1o3A&feature=related

Quand le jazz est
Quand le jazz est là
La java s'en
La java s'en va
Il y a de l'orage dans l'air
Il y a de l'eau dans le gaz
Entre le jazz et la java

Chaque jour un peu plus
Y a le jazz qui s'installe
Alors la rage au cœur
La java fait la malle
Ses p'tit's fesses en bataille
Sous sa jupe fendue
Elle écrase sa Gauloise
Et s'en va dans la rue

Quand le jazz est
Quand le jazz est là
La java s'en
La java s'en va
Il y a de l'orage dans l'air
Il y a de l'eau dans le gaz
Entre le jazz et la java

Quand j'écoute béat
Un solo de batterie
V'là la java qui râle
Au nom de la patrie
Mais quand je crie bravo
A l'accordéoniste
C'est le jazz qui m'engueule
Me traitant de raciste

Quand le jazz est
Quand le jazz est là
La java s'en
La java s'en va
Il y a de l'orage dans l'air
Il y a de l'eau dans le gaz
Entre le jazz et la java

Pour moi jazz et java
C'est du pareil au même
J'me saoule à la Bastille
Et m'noircis à Harlem
Pour moi jazz et java
Dans le fond c'est tout comme
Le jazz dit " Go men "
La java dit " Go hommes "

Quand le jazz est
Quand le jazz est là
La java s'en
La java s'en va
Il y a de l'orage dans l'air
Il y a de l'eau dans le gaz
Entre le jazz et la java

Jazz et java copains
Ça doit pouvoir se faire
Pour qu'il en soit ainsi
Tiens, je partage en frère
Je donne au jazz mes pieds
Pour marquer son tempo
Et je donne à la java mes mains
Pour le bas de son dos
Et je donne à la java mes mains
Pour le bas de son dos

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claude_Nougaro


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Charlie Winston - Secret Girl 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHo0bxJ3yJs


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 19, 2010)

Hindi Zahra - Imik Si Mik live 







imik si mik - Little by little
Afuss h'u fuss - Hand in hand
Wink d'winu ira n'ftu - Yours in mine, and we will go
Lih t'sfa tassa inu - When my faith is clear
Lih sfann iwalninu - When my eyes are clear
Lih toumzt afussinu - When you take my hand
Aghal awiyi dik - Just take me with you

Lyrics :

Imik si mik
Afuss h'u fuss
Wink d'winu ira n'ftu

Imik si mik
Afuss h'u fuss
Wink d'winu ira n'ftu

I will take the train
Leave the sun for the rain
And come downtown town town
And come downtown town town

I will spend money and time
Loose friends and cry
More than a motherless child
I will come downtown to you now now now
Downtown to you now now now

Imik si mik
Afuss h'u fuss
Wink d'winu ira n'ftu

Imik si mik
Afuss h'u fuss
Lih t'sfa tassa inu
Lih sfann iwalninu
Lih toumzt afussinu
Aghal awiyi dik

Imik si mik
Afuss h'u fuss
Wink d'winu ira n'ftu

Imik si mik
Afuss h'u fuss
Wink d'winu ira n'ftu

I will take the train
Leave the sun for the rain
And come downtown town town
And come downtown town town

I will spend money and time
Loose friends and cry
More than a motherless child
I will come downtown to you now now now
Downtown to you now now now

So baby won't you please open the door
And let me in until we can forget all
Just you and me
Forever downtown in the city
My love, my dear, my sweet baby
I need to see, to feel, to breath
Your touch, your kiss, your smile, your lips
I need to see, I need to see you know
I will leave the sun for the rain
I will leave the sun for the rain
I will leave the sun for the rain
And come downtown town town to you now
Downtown town town to you now


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 19, 2010)

The Jolly Boys - Rehab 






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jolly_Boys


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 19, 2010)

Tryo - Toi Et Moi 






Ce matin, 3000 licenciés, grève des sapeurs pompiers,
Embouteillage et pollution pour paris agglomération.
Ce matin, l'Abbé Pierre est mort, on l'enterre sur TF1,
2 clochards retrouvés morts près du canal St Martin.
Ce matin, le CAC va de l'avant, 2 soldats de moins pour l'occident,
10 civiles de tués à Bagdad dans les bras sanglants des Giads.

Toi et moi, dans tout ça, on n'apparait pas,
On se contente d'être là, on s'aime et puis voilà on s'aime.

Ce matin, menace de grippe aviaire, trop de fascisme en Baviaire,
L’Iran travaille au nucléaire et Areva squatte le Niger.
Ce matin, rapport sur le climat, il ne survivrait que les rats,
Fonte des glaces en Alaska et grosses chaleurs en Angola.

Toi et moi, dans tout ça, on n'apparait pas,
On se contente d'être là, on s'aime et puis voilà on s'aime.
Toi et moi dans le temps, au milieu de nos enfants,
Plus personne, plus de gens,
Plus de vent, on s'aime
Ce matin

Ce matin, pendaison de Saddam, l'ONU crie au scandale,
Le Tibet se meurt sous les balles, d'une Chine qui fait son capital.

Toi et moi, dans tout ça, on n'apparait pas,
On se contente d'être là, on s'aime et puis voilà on s'aime.
Toi et moi dans le temps, au milieu de nos enfants,
Plus personne, tourte.org plus de gens,
Plus de vent, on s'aime

Ce matin, il fait presque beau, ça tombe bien je me suis levé tôt
Avec le coq et les oiseaux sans journaux et sans météo.
Ce matin, j'attaque un autre jour,
Avec toi mon amour cette journée durera toujours
On n'en fera jamais le tour

Toi et moi, dans tout ça, on n'apparait pas,
On se contente d'être là, on s'aime et puis voilà on s'aime.
Toi et moi dans le temps, au milieu de nos enfants,
Plus personne, plus de gens,
Plus de vent, on s'aime.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 19, 2010)

Patrice - Nothing Better ( Live Unplugged ) 






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrice_Bart-Williams


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 19, 2010)

Μουσική σούμα του 2010: Μέσα στα τρία καλύτερα άλμπουμ της χρονιάς (για μένα) ήταν και το ομώνυμο άλμπουμ των ολόφρεσκων Detachments. Εδώ μία από τις καλύτερες στιγμές του, H.A.L. (2010):


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 19, 2010)

Yuri Buenaventura - Temes- Album Salsa Dura-


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Μουσική σούμα του 2010: Μέσα στα τρία καλύτερα άλμπουμ της χρονιάς (για μένα) ήταν και το ομώνυμο άλμπουμ των ολόφρεσκων Detachments. Εδώ μία από τις καλύτερες στιγμές του, H.A.L. (2010):
> 
> Detachments - H.A.L. 2010


 
Γιά λέγε, γιά λέγε! Άντε ν' ακούσουμε κάτι καλό και φρέσκο.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 20, 2010)

The Neville Brothers - On the other side of paradise


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks, you-know-who-you-are!


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2010)

Κύριε, κύριε! Εγώ τις ευχές μου θέλω να καταθέσω. Πρέπει να αυτονομηθώ; Αν είναι να μου κάνετε παρέα, ξεκολλήστε με αποδώ.

Άκουσα ότι έρχονται Χριστούγεννα. Κάντε μια προσπάθεια να το νιώσουν οι γύρω σας!​


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 20, 2010)

KASSAV - Zouk La Ce Sel Medicament Nou Ni (Live) 











Kijan zot fé
M'pa ka konpran'n
Zot ka viv' kon si
Pa ni pwoblém'

Poutan zot sav'
Lavi la réd
Kijan zot fé
Pou pé sa kenbé

Zouk la sé sel médikaman nou ni ( sa kon sa )
Zouk la sé sel médikaman nou ni ( sa kon sa )

M'pa té konnet
Sécré lasa
Ban mwen plan la
P'mwen pé sa konpran'n

Ban mwen plan la
M'poko sézi'i
Si janmé on jou
Mwen tonbé malad

Zouk la sé sel médikaman nou ni ( sa kon sa )
Zouk la sé sel médikaman nou ni ( sa kon sa )
Zouk la sé sel médikaman nou ni ( sa kon sa )
Zouk la sé sel médikaman nou ni ( sa kon sa )

Si sé sa mwen an nou zouké

Mi'i kon sa ... Mi'i kon sa ...
Zouk la sé sel médikaman nou ni ( sa kon sa )
Zouk la sé sel médikaman nou ni ( sa kon sa )
Zouk la sé sel médikaman nou ni ( sa kon sa )
Zouk la sé sel médikaman nou ni ( sa kon sa )

An malad An malad An malad
An malad An malad An malad

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kassav'


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2010)

Έχουν πλάκα αυτοί οι Ουαλοί!


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 21, 2010)

Seal - Secret (Feat. Heidi Klum) (Official Music Video) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOuL2AnJPok


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 21, 2010)

Soneros De Bailadores 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuVlxd68Mas&feature=related


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 21, 2010)

Cherry oh baby - the rolling stones - black and blue 1976 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzYXGn0Q7nk


Oh, Cherry, oh Cherry, oh baby
Doncha know I in need of thee
You don't believe it true
Why don't you love me, too
Its so long I been waiting
For you to come right in
Now that we are together
Is make my joy run over

Whoa, eeyo, eeyo, eeyo, eeyo
Whoa, eeyo, eeyo, eeyo, eeyo
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah...

Oh Cherry, oh Cherry, oh baby
Doncha know I in love with you
You don't believe I know
So why don't you try me
I'm never gonna let you down
Never make you wear no frown
You say you love me madly
Then why do you treat me badly

Whoa, eeyo, eeyo, eeyo, eeyo
Whoa, eeyo, eeyo, eeyo, eeyo
Yeeeaah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Yeeeaah, yeah, yeah, yeah

Oh Cherry, oh Cherry, oh baby
Doncha know I in love with you
You don't believe I know
So why don't you try me (try me)
I'm never gonna let you down no
Never make you wear no frown
You say you love me madly
Then why do you treat me badly

Whoa, eeyo, eeyo, eeyo, eeyo
Whoa, eeyo, eeyo, eeyo, eeyo
Yeeeaah, yeah, yeah, yeah......


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 21, 2010)

The Duke & The King - Shine On You 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4_0Ltxtt0k


----------



## crystal (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2010)

Πριν από δύο χρόνια ο nickel είχε ανεβάσει το Somedoby to love· να και μια πρό Jefferson Airplane λάιβ εκτέλεση από το γκρουπ της Grace Slick (με ωραίο μίνι!), Great Society:


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2010)

Τον περασμένο μήνα ξανάκουγα αυτή τη δουλειά της. Αλλά το παρακάτω συνοδεύεται από γλωσσικό σχόλιο.







Γράφει γι' αυτό σε _Jazz & Pop_ του 1968, σε μια από τις πρώτες γραπτές χρήσεις της λέξης _mindfuck_: «The very last number was a back-to-back nonstop cosmic *mindfuck*: _The Ballad of You and Me and Pooneil_». Εδώ, υποθέτω, με τη σημασία «an emotionally overwhelming experience, usually through drugs» (Cassell Dictionary of Slang).


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2010)

Καλημέρα. 
Τελείωσε ο πρώτος καφές· τώρα διαβάζω τον ντελβέ του. ;)





 
Αν το βρείτε από τον δίσκο Hapopsis του Κιουρτσόγλου, ακούστε το οπωσδήποτε.
Θενκς, Παλάβρα.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 25, 2010)

Για όσους δεν το ξέρουν ;)

Do they know it's christmas Live aid 1985 london

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stNGHiscETo


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2010)

Τι νέοι που είναι (ήμασταν) όλοι! Να μην μπερδευτούμε από το χριστουγεννιάτικο. Το Live Aid αυτό έγινε τον Ιούλιο του 1985. Ήθελαν να μαζέψουν 1 εκατομμύριο λίρες και μάζεψαν 185. Και ο Μπομπ έγινε _σερ_ Μπομπ.


Από τη Wikipedia:
Geldof has received many awards for his fund-raising work, including an honorary knighthood (as Knight Commander of the Order of the British Empire) from Queen Elizabeth II, in 1986. Geldof is entitled to use the post-nominal letters "KBE", but as he is not a citizen of a Commonwealth realm, he is precluded from using the title "Sir". Regardless, the nickname 'Sir Bob' has stuck, and media reports will frequently (but erroneously) refer to him as 'Sir Bob Geldof' as if that were his correct title.


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2010)

Η Σαντέ, στα πενήντα της, φτιάχνει ακόμα όμορφη μουσική. Από τον φετινό της δίσκο _Soldier of Love_:


----------



## crystal (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2010)

Από την ταινία _Kick-Ass_, δύο τραγούδια. Αναρωτιέμαι ποιος θυμήθηκε το εγγλέζικο χιτ του 1974!


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Επειδή σήμερα εδώ λούζει τα πάντα η λιακάδα, ένα τραγούδι από μια εποχή ξεγνοιασιάς που άκουγα πολλά χρόνια πριν, στη δική μου εποχή της ξεγνοιασιάς. 
Sunshine daydream. Ονειροπλάστε καθ' εκάστην, κάνει καλό στη διάθεση! :) 

Sugar Magnolia - Grateful Dead

Sugar magnolia, blossoms blooming, heads all empty and I don't care,
Saw my baby down by the river, knew she'd have to come up soon for air.

Sweet blossom come on, under the willow, we can have high times if you'll abide
We can discover the wonders of nature, rolling in the rushes down by the riverside.

She's got everything delightful, she's got everything I need,
Takes the wheel when I'm seeing double, pays my ticket when I speed

She comes skimmin' through rays of violet, she can wade in a drop of dew,
She don't come and I don't follow, waits backstage while I sing to you.

Well, she can dance a cajun rhythm, jump like a willys in four wheel drive.
She's a summer love for spring, fall and winter, she can make happy any man alive.

Sugar magnolia, ringing that bluebell, caught up in sunlight, come on out singing
I'll walk you in the sunshine, come on honey, come along with me.

She's got everything delightful, she's got everything I need,
A breeze in the pines and the sun and bright moonlight, lazing in the sunshine, yes, indeed.

Sometimes when the cuckoo's crying, when the moon is half way down,
Sometimes when the night is dying, I take me out and I wander around, I wander round.

Sunshine, daydream, walking in the tall trees, going where the wind goes
Blooming like a red rose, breathing more freely,
Ride our singin', I'll walk you in the morning sunshine
Sunshine, daydream. Sunshine, daydream. Walking in the sunshine.


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2010)

Σούμα τέλους χρονιάς: How The Disastrous 2010 Concert Season Could Work In Your Favor (npr music)


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2010)

5 συναυλίες ωριαίας περίπου διάρκειας η καθεμιά, με ενδιαφέρουσα μουσική σε διάφορα είδη (npr music)


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 1, 2011)

Kαλή Χρονιά! (στην Γαλλία εύχονται μόνο από την Πρωτοχρονιά και βάλε... )

Σε πολλούς δεν αρέσει το ραπ. Το κομμάτι που ακολουθεί είναι πολύ λάϊτ αλλά μ'αρέσει ο ρυθμός του.


----------



## daeman (Jan 2, 2011)

Καλή χρονιά με τα δυο πρώτα κομμάτια που άκουσε μαζί μου ο νέος έτος , 
πίνοντας την πρώτη ρακή της θητείας του. 

_*Εβίβα τση πρώτης!*_​


----------



## Elsa (Jan 2, 2011)

Ας ελπίσουμε -κι ας προσπαθήσουμε- η νέα χρονιά να είναι καλύτερη απ' ότι προοιωνίζεται.
Ένας πρωτοπόρος του balconing πάντως, επιμένει ακόμα να βλέπει τον κόσμο σαν ένα θαύμα:





@Daeman: Πολύ καλή η Ορχήστρα Κοτσάνι, γουστάρω! :-D


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2011)

Πω πω τι θυμήθηκα! Από το αγγλικό συγκρότημα της μίας επιτυχίας (one-hit wonders), τους λευκούς λευκότατους (για μαύρους τούς είχα, με τέτοια φωνή, μέχρι που ήρθε το YouTube) Congregation:


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2011)

Σήμερα οι χομπίστικες ώρες της ημέρας (περισσότερες απ’ όσες έπρεπε, ξέφυγε το πράγμα) ήταν αφιερωμένες, εκτός από τη Λεξιλογία, και στους _Αθλίους_ (_Les Mis_). Ο λόγος: έγινε στις 3/10/2010 στην Αρένα του Ο2 στο Λονδίνο *παραστασάρα* για τα 25 χρόνια του μιούζικαλ (με ειδικό καστ — λεπτομέρειες εδώ). Έκανα τις συγκρίσεις με την αγαπημένη μου βερσιόν (τα 10 χρόνια στο Άλμπερτ Χολ), άκουγα, διάβαζα αποδώ, ανασκάλευα αποκεί, και πάνω που άρχισα να πιστεύω ότι το ’χω παρακάνει, καθώς κοίταζα σε μια σελίδα του BBC (Bon anniversaire! 25 facts about _Les Mis_), διάβασα για την κυρία που τον Οκτώβιο του 2006, όταν το μιούζικαλ έκανε το ρεκόρ στο Γουέστ Εντ και έγινε το μιούζικαλ με τις περισσότερες παραστάσεις (πριν από ένα χρόνο ξεπέρασε τις 10.000), το παρακολούθησε για 740ή φορά. Μετά απ' αυτό ηρέμησα — είμαι ακόμα σε διψήφια νούμερα, από την καρέκλα μου. Και η παράσταση του 1995 μού αρέσει περισσότερο, νομίζω, στους δεύτερους ρόλους. Δυο βιντεάκια της είχα ανεβάσει εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2011)

David Byrne, Tina Weymouth, Chris Frantz, Jerry Harrison, Steve Scales, Burnie Worrell, Dolette MacDonald, Buster Jones, Adrien Belew


----------



## Elsa (Jan 11, 2011)

Για την arcana δεν ξέρω, αλλά η Keny Arkana μ΄αρέσει πολύ:


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2011)

Νέος δίσκος με εκτελέσεις μπλουζ από τον Gregg Allman. Ξεχώρισα την ερμηνεία του Devil got my woman: έχει κάτι που θυμίζει παλιά θρηνητικά ρεμπέτικα. (npr.org)


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Όντως, πολύ καλή εκτέλεση, Κώστα. Δεν περίμενα βέβαια κάτι άλλο από τον Γκρεγκ Όλμαν. 
Από τον Ντουέιν περιμένω περισσότερα, όταν έρθει η ώρα.
Ωστόσο:





 
Ευχαριστώ για τον δίσκο της βραδιάς, ταιριάζει με τη διάθεσή μου απόψε. 
Ας όψονται οι φρικτοί, γουαναμπήδες υποτιτλιστές που διορθώνω.


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2011)

daeman said:


> Από τον Ντουέιν περιμένω περισσότερα, όταν έρθει η ώρα.


Τι το μακάβριο εννοείς, "όταν έρθει η ώρα", βρε αθεόφοβε;



daeman said:


> Ωστόσο: [Skip James]


Βρίσκω ότι ο Gregg έχει διασκευάσει το κομμάτι πετυχημένα, δίνοντάς του μια πιο στανταρισμένη μελωδική φράση, ενώ ο πατήρ Skip το παρακλαυθμηρίζει για τα γούστα μου του 2011. Βοηθά και η ενορχήστρωση, αν και σίγουρα το πιο δυνατό, υποβλητικό μέρος είναι η εισαγωγή, προτού μπει η ορχήστρα και ο σταθερός ρυθμός.

Καταλαβαίνω καλά; η βλάμισσα μπεγλέρισε τους δύο φίλους, από τον Φ στον Ε(ρμηνευτή) και πίσω στον Φ;


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Costas said:


> Τι το μακάβριο εννοείς, "όταν έρθει η ώρα", βρε αθεόφοβε;
> 
> 
> Βρίσκω ότι ο Gregg έχει διασκευάσει το κομμάτι πετυχημένα, δίνοντάς του μια πιο στανταρισμένη μελωδική φράση, ενώ ο πατήρ Skip το παρακλαυθμηρίζει για τα γούστα μου του 2011. Βοηθά και η ενορχήστρωση, αν και σίγουρα το πιο δυνατό, υποβλητικό μέρος είναι η εισαγωγή, προτού μπει η ορχήστρα και ο σταθερός ρυθμός.
> ...


 
α. Aυτό που κατάλαβες, όχι μακάβριο, φυσιολογικό και αναπόφευκτο, ιδίως όταν μιλάμε για μπλουζ.

β. Δίκιο έχεις για τον κλαυθμό, αλλά κάποια πράγματα χαράζονται και χαράζουν, ιδίως η μουσική 
(κι εμένα, ιδίως τα παλιά μπλουζ).

γ. Αυτό καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ. Μάλλον έτσι το νιώθουν κι αυτοί που το λένε, για να σπαράζουν έτσι.
That's the blues.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 13, 2011)

Μου το θύμισαν τα wind chimes :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2011)

Βουνά της Κορυτσάς (a.k.a. Mountains of Korytsa - The Burger Project
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cvf9sIgq8E​


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 15, 2011)

μου τους έμαθε ένας φίλος και νομίζω πως θα σε ενδιαφέρουν. Άκου τους καλά.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## crystal (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 18, 2011)

Δεν είν' απλά ένα απ' τα καλύτερα μουσικά γιουτιουμπάκια. Είναι το καλύτερο. Τέλος.


----------



## crystal (Jan 18, 2011)

Graffiti 6 - Colours


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2011)

Μιας και έμαθα πρόσφατα τι είναι το νιαβέντι, ιδού ένα ωραιότατο βιδεάκι:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2011)

Δηλαδή αυτό;  (ελεήστε τον άμουσο...)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2011)

Γι' αυτό δεν ξέρω. Ξέρω όμως γι' αυτό :):


----------



## somnambulist (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Μιας και έμαθα πρόσφατα τι είναι το νιαβέντι, ιδού ένα ωραιότατο βιδεάκι:


 
Ορίστε κι άλλο ένα από τον Σωκράτη Σινόπουλο, έναν από τους κορυφαίους μουσικούς στην πολίτικη λύρα, προς την οποία τον ώθησε ο Ρος Ντέιλι. 




 
Για τον Τεκμπιλέκ και το σινάφι του, επιφυλάσσομαι, εκεί όμως. Arabian nights.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2011)

She was a fast machine, she kept her motor clean... :)


----------



## crystal (Jan 24, 2011)

Ξανά και ξανά και ξανά


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 27, 2011)

Αγαπημένοι Joy Division σε άλλο κλίμα...


----------



## Irini (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb9yhhflmvY


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2011)

Hush - John Cale (Black Acetate, 2005)


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2011)

Τραγουδάρα βαρέων βαρών!


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 30, 2011)

Η Amparo Sanchez, ήρθε το Σάββατο 22 Ιανουαρίου στη Μουσική Σκηνή Αυλαία για μια ανεπανάληπτη συναυλία.

Amparo Sanchez_Turista Accidental


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolphins - Tim Buckley




και μια μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας εκτέλεση, 6 χρόνια νωρίτερα, χωρίς βίντεο όμως.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2011)

Νομίζατε πως έτσι εύκολα θ' απαλλασσόσασταν απ' τη λαμπάντα; Πάρτε τώρα Λόπεζ (+
Πίτμπουλ) που θα βουήξει ο τόπος, για να μάθετε! (Σύντομα και Μακαρένα... )

Πρώτα μόνο ήχος (μέχρι να το κατεβάσει η εταιρεία):




 
Και μετά ένα βιντεάκι ιδιοκατασκευή:
http://rutube.ru/tracks/4039473.html?v=ddbcffe94d7b3512f3a168b0dc3f04c6

Και για να μαθαίνουν (όσα θα ήταν καλύτερα να μην μάθαιναν) οι νέοι και να θυμούνται (όσα προσπαθούν απεγνωσμένα να ξεχάσουν) οι παλαιότεροι:


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2011)

Εις μνήμην Γιώργου Γαϊτάνου





Well the day begins
You don't want to live
'cause you can't believe
In the one you're with
'cause you know her tricks
And you know her past
When she makes a face
You just have to laugh
And you feel like such a know-it-all
When you only want just a tiny girl
And you hope she'll sing.

So you turn around
Toward the tiny girls
Who have got no tricks
Who have got no past
Yea that's what you think
And you hope she'll sing
But she sings of greed
Like a young banshee
And she wants for this
And she wants for that
What did you think.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Νομίζατε πως έτσι εύκολα θ' απαλλασσόσασταν απ' τη λαμπάντα; Πάρτε τώρα Λόπεζ (+
> Πίτμπουλ) που θα βουήξει ο τόπος, για να μάθετε! (Σύντομα και Μακαρένα... )


Έλα τώρα, μη μου πεις ότι δε γουστάρει κανένας να μπλέκει τα μπούτια του χορευτικώς- αναφέρομαι στα του '89, το του 2011 μάλλον δεν προσφέρεται και τόσο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2011)

SBE said:


> Έλα τώρα, μη μου πεις ότι δε γουστάρει κανένας να μπλέκει τα μπούτια του χορευτικώς- αναφέρομαι στα του '89, το του 2011 μάλλον δεν προσφέρεται και τόσο.


Χεχε, φυσικά και δεν σ' το λέω (γιατί δεν θα ήταν αλήθεια).


----------



## melody (Feb 1, 2011)

Τι καλή διασκευή...


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 2, 2011)

Άτιμε Ζάζουλα, μ'έχουν κράψει και τα ντουβάρια εξαιτίας σου.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Άτιμε Ζάζουλα, μ'έχουν κράψει και τα ντουβάρια εξαιτίας σου.


Χεχε, _έτσι_ λειώνουν τα μέταλλα...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2011)

Τούτο 'δώ το 'χουμε ανεβάσει (μια αξιοσημείωτη χορωδιακή εκτέλεση του _Africa_);


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 2, 2011)

Δεν πειράζω, θα πάρω το αίμα μου πίσω.

(Γιατί αν δεν παινέψεις το σπίτι σου πέφτει και σε πλακώνει):


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2011)

Καλό mash-up («συνδυασμός, πάντρεμα» — όρος που αναζητά τον νεολογισμό του) από το _Glee_, με περαστική την Γκουίνεθ από το σίριαλ (γκεστ σταρ), σε βερσιόν που έχει ανάποδα το σήμα του σταθμού (άρα και την εικόνα), αλλά βλέπεται και ακούγεται ικανοποιητικά με γεμάτη την οθόνη και ανεβασμένα τα ντεσιμπέλ.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 4, 2011)

Είναι δέκα χρονών, κόρη τού Will Smith, το τραγούδι της είναι ήδη πλατινένιο στις ΗΠΑ και Νο.2 στο ΗΒ κλπ:


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2011)

Σωστός ο Γουίλ. Τα έχει βάλει από νωρίς στο μεροκάματο τα παιδιά του.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2011)

Zazula said:


> RIP RJD...


Πάνε ένας-ένας... RIP RWGM


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Είναι δέκα χρονών, κόρη τού Will Smith, το τραγούδι της είναι ήδη πλατινένιο στις ΗΠΑ και Νο.2 στο ΗΒ κλπ:


Άλλη μια δεκάχρονη, για την οποία μιλάει πλέον όλη η Αμερική — και όχι άδικα:


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2011)

Νόμιζα ότι την είχαμε αναφέρει, γιατί έχω παρακολουθήσει όλη της την πορεία από τότε (του περασμένου Αυγούστου είναι το γιουτιουμπάκι). Επειδή περίεργες σκέψεις είχα κάνει κι εγώ όταν την πρωτοάκουσα (πολύ μεγαλίστικες χορδές έχει!), έχει ενδιαφέρον το παρακάτω από τη σχετική παράγραφο της Wikipedia:

After Evancho's initial performance on America's Got Talent, there were online accusations that her performance had been lip-synched. These rumors were quickly denounced. One judge, Howie Mandel, had her sing a random voice exercise on the next evening's live show as proof that it was her voice that was heard.

Εδώ που τραγουδάει μαζί με την Σάρα Μπράιτμαν, θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν παιχνίδι εξαπάτησης του κοινού, να δείχνουν τη μία αλλά να τραγουδάει στην πραγματικότητα η άλλη, και αντίστροφα, τόσο μεγαλίστικη είναι η φωνή της. Μακάρι να την κρατήσει και να τη χαρεί, γιατί είναι και πανέμορφο και πανέξυπνο πλάσμα.

Κάποια στιγμή να περάσεις και στην Charice.


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2011)

Robert William Gary Moore (4 April 1952 – 6 February 2011), known simply as Gary Moore, was a musician best recognized as a blues rock guitarist and singer from Belfast, Northern Ireland.







Ένα από τα καλύτερα κομμάτια όλων των εποχών.


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 10, 2011)

Πολύ μού άρεσε το EP των Dropeners (το προσφέρουν δωρεάν για κατέβασμα στο myspace τους). Ταξιδιάρικο shoegaze που δεν περιμένεις ν' ακούσεις από τρεις Ιταλούς κι έναν Έλληνα.


----------



## crystal (Feb 11, 2011)

Marietta Fafouti - Ouverture


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2011)

Solea (Sketches of Spain) - Miles Davis


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 15, 2011)

Πάσα από εδώ:






Αυτό το πρώτο άλμπουμ δεν πρόκειται να το ξεπεράσουν ποτέ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2011)

Με τις καλές και τις κακές σημασίες που έχει ταυτόχρονα η λέξη _mad_, μπορεί κάλλιστα να πεις στον άλλον ή στην άλλη (I'm) Mad About You — και να εννοείς οτιδήποτε:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2011)

Δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμη αν το I Like εκφράζει και το τι νιώθω για το συγκεκριμένο τραγούδι (στο παρόν νήμα η Keri Hilson πρωτοεμφανίστηκε εδώ): 




 
Αλλά για το αποκάτω ξέρω ότι τουλάχιστο προτιμώ την τραγουδίστρια πολύ περισσότερο από την Amy (την οποία δεν την πάω με τίποτα, κι έφαγε και το γιούχα τής αρκούδας χθες στο Ντουμπάι):


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Δεν έχω ιδέα ποια είναι η Esperanza Spalding αλλά και μόνο το γεγονός ότι είναι ο λόγος που δεν πήρε το Γκράμι Πρωτοεμφανιζόμενου Καλλιτέχνη ο ανεκδιήγητος Justin Bieber την κάνει Θ-Ε-Α!


Θεά έτσι κι αλλιώς. Και πολύ ώριμη καλλιτέχνης καλλιτέχνισσα καλλιτέχνις καλλιτέχνιδα. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2011)

Στις εννιά του μακαρίτη... Θα έχετε όλοι ακούσει την κλασική λάιβ εκτέλεση του _Parisienne Walkways_ (Άλμπερτ Χολ, 1993). Εδώ μια λίγο διαφορετική λάιβ, στο Δουβλίνο, λίγο βασανιστική για το κοινό, λίγο «τα δίνω όλα».


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Cadmian (Feb 18, 2011)

;)


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2011)

Σπουδαίοι οι Βραζιλιάνοι. Τα σπάνε όλα. Θα έλεγα ότι σπάνε και το ρεκόρ των 10 λεπτών στο YouTube, αλλά διαβάζω ότι αυξήθηκε στα 15 από τον περασμένο Ιούλιο. Κάποιοι παίρνουν 50% αύξηση και εμείς χαμπάρι...


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 18, 2011)

Χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε. :)

Δυστυχώς, κττμγ αυτός ήταν και ο μοναδικός εμπνευσμένος δίσκος των Angra, ο πρώτος είναι αδιάφορος και οι υπόλοιποι είναι από μέτριοι έως μπουρούχες.

Πάντως, τις προάλλες έψαχνα από το greek-movies να δω την πρόσφατη εκπομπή των Πρωταγωνιστών και στο youtube την είχαν ανεβάσει ολόκληρη σε ένα σαρανταπεντάλεπτο βίντεο. Είδα πως το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τα Zeitgeist.

Μακάρι ν'ανεβάσει κανείς και τις κλασικές μαυρόασπρες ταινίες (π.χ. τις ταινίες του Μπόρις Καρλόφ) σε ενιαία βίντεο, γιατί καταντάει λίγο κουραστικό ν'αλλάζεις κάθε δεκάλεπτο καρτέλα.


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 19, 2011)

Κοτσάρω κι ένα παράθεμα που πολύ μου αρέσει για έξτρα εφέ:

Reza Negarestani on love (quote from Cyclonopedia):

Love empties all possibilities of recovery. Falling in love is a one way ticket to the end of health. Barthes suggests that love is cyclic. /…/ This cycle strikes me not as love but flirtation, flirtation with survival. /…/ But love’s sole enthusiasm lies in consuming every possibility of falling in love again. /…/ The Love-Recovery cycle that Barthes maps in his works is of course Proustian but deeply resembles the ever refining self-fertilizing cycle of Aristotle (nothing must be wasted as it is needed in the next phase of the cycle, the next love, the next recovery from the last love). /…/ Love is only thinkable as one and only one tyrannical possibility: falling in love once and for all.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 19, 2011)

στο ντέρμπι του αιώνα θα είμαστε όλοι λιώμα γι΄αυτο άσε τα λόγια και πιες λιγάκι ακόμα
απόψε ίσως νικήσουμε πρωτάθλημα ξανά
και αν στο τέλος χάσουμε θα βάλουμε φωτιά...

Καλό παιχνίδι! 

έδιτ: το βιντεάκι είναι αεκτζίδικο, αλλά δεν το βρήκα, δυστυχώς, σε βερζιόν γαβρο-βαζέλικη...


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 19, 2011)

Timber Timbre: "Until The Night Is Over" 







There is a house in New Orleans
Where you woke from a coma and they bit your cheek
And they cleaned you out when you went to sleep

Oh, I just wanna change your mind
I just wanna change your mind
And it might become right away
It might become till the day I'm done

And I saw it as the house caught fire
And I saw it when the thief got brave
It's like a night, night, crawler, crawlin' out in the yard
And it's comin' over me in waves

But you're haunted by the morning sun
You keep digging till the night is over

I ain't no doctor, baby
I ain't no doctor, son
But I'll cool your fever till the doctor comes
It's a miracle, babe, but it ain't no fun

I just wanna change your mind
I just wanna change your mind
It might become right away
It might become till the day I'm done

And I saw it as the house caught fire
And I saw it when the thief got brave
It's like a night, night, crawler, crawlin' out in the yard
And it's comin' over me in waves

But it's not here now
It's the chance of it I hate
It's a hundred thousand miles off
Comin' closer everyday


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2011)

A Son's Lament - Smokey Bandits


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2011)

Έχουν ενδιαφέρον τελικά αυτοί οι Καναδοί.


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 20, 2011)

Kαλημέρα! Αφιερωμένο στους νοσταλγούς του χειμώνα στο Μόντρεαλ.

Robert Charlebois - Je reviendrai à Montréal 







Je reviendrai à Montréal
Dans un grand boeing blue de mer
J'ai besoin de revoir l'hiver
Et ses aurores boréales

J'ai besoin de cette lumière
Descendue droit du Labrador
Et qui fait neiger sur l'hiver
Des roses bleues, des roses d'or

Dans le silence de l'hiver
Je veux revoir ce lac étrange
Entre le crystal et le verre
Où viennent se poser des anges

Je reviendrai à Montréal
Ecouter le vent de la mer
Se briser comme un grand cheval
Sur les remparts blancs de l'hiver

Je veux revoir le long désert
Des rues qui n'en finissent pas
Qui vont jusqu'au bout de l'hiver
Sans qu'il y ait trace de pas

J'ai besoin de sentir le froid
Mourir au fond de chaque bière
Et rejaillir au bord des toits
Comme des glaçons de bonbons clairs

Je reviendrai à Montréal
Dans un grand boeing bleu de mer
Je reviendrai à Montréal
Me marier avec l'hiver
Me marier avec l'hiver

Μια πόλη που τραγουδιέται από Καναδούς που κάνουν καριέρα σε πολλές χώρες...





Και μια σύγκριση Κεμπέκ - Γαλλίας (Σαρλεμπουά - Γκαμπέν) ... με σύγκριση λεξιλογίου και εκφράσεων...


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2011)

Καλές δόσεις βιολιού και ευαισθησίας. Το πρώτο κομμάτι από το _Single Man_. Ακολουθούν τα υπόλοιπα στο YouTube.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 21, 2011)

Ροκ εντ ρολ στο κρεβάτι - Panx Romana


----------



## pontios (Feb 22, 2011)

Εδώ ένας Αυστραλός κωμικός εξυπνάκιας πήρε τον εθνικό ύμνο της Αυστραλίας και τον συνδύασε με ένα από του Jimmy Barne's τα τραγούδια (ο Jimmy Barnes είναι ένας Αυστραλός rock star) - το αποτέλεσμα είναι ? .. εσείς αποφασίστε.
Οι στίχοι είναι του ύμνου και η μουσική από το Rock Song - Working Class Man






και εδώ το τραγούδι του Jimmy Barnes .. Working Class Man


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Time - Dino Valenti​


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2011)

Τ' ακούω με ενάμισι χρόνο καθυστέρηση, αλλά πάλι καλά.


----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> Τ' ακούω με ενάμισι χρόνο καθυστέρηση, αλλά πάλι καλά.



Μια χαρά είσαι... θα μπορούσαν να έχουν περάσει δυόμισι χρόνια.

Με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση λοιπόν (και από σπόντα, από τους τίτλους τέλους του Big Love τους έμαθα), οι Fleet Foxes από το Seattle. Το πρώτο τους άλμπουμ είναι εξαιρετικό:


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## somnambulist (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2011)

Pornography - The Cure​ 




A hand in my mouth
A life spills into the flowers
We all look so perfect
As we all fall down
In an electric glare
The old man cracks with age
She found his last picture
In the ashes of the fire
An image of the queen
Echoes round the sweating bed
Sour yellow sounds inside my head
In books
And films
And in life
And in heaven
The sound of slaughter
As your body turns

But it's too late
But it's too late

One more day like today and I'll kill you
A desire for flesh
And real blood
I'll watch you drown in the shower
Pushing my life through your open eyes

I must fight this sickness
Find a cure
I must fight this sickness


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ήθελα να βρω τραγουδάκι που να λέει «Μην αφήσεις τον ήλιο να σε βρει να δουλεύεις». Τζίφος. Μάλλον εγώ θα πρέπει να το γράψω. Βρήκα αυτό όμως...


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2011)

Καλημέρα. 
Όταν με βρίσκει το ξημέρωμα στη δουλειά, αυτή τη φωνή ακούω να αντηχεί κάπου στο βάθος.




Day-o, day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day-o, day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home​ 
_Work all night on a drink of rum_
Daylight come and me wan' go home
_Stack banana till de morning come_
Daylight come and me wan' go home​ 
_Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana_
_Daylight come and me wan' go home_​ 
Lift six foot, seven foot, eight foot bunch
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Six foot, seven foot, eight foot bunch
Daylight come and me wan' go home​ 
Day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day
Daylight come and me wan' go home​ 
Beautiful bunch of ripe banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Hide the deadly black tarantula
Daylight come and me wan' go home​ 
_I pack up all me things and I go to sea,_
Daylight come and me wan' go home
_Then all these banana see the last of me_
Daylight come and me wan' go home​


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2011)

Στη συνέχεια, για να ανεντρανίσω, σκέφτομαι ότι όταν θα ξετελέψω, Ι'm gonna lay down my sword and shield, 
all cares and woes and my heavy load down by the riverside, I ain't gonna study war no more. 
Μέχρι το επόμενο ξενύχτι, βέβαια.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 2, 2011)

Σας αρέσουν οι Σενεγαλέζες;

Sanseverino - Les Sénégalaises 







Jehro - Everything


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 3, 2011)

Ωραιότατη πάσα από εδώ:


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2011)

Adele's second album, 21, has gone straight to the top of the US Billboard chart in its first week of release. The record sold 352,000 copies, knocking Justin Bieber's _Never Say Never: The Remixes_ down to number two.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-12633399


----------



## crystal (Mar 4, 2011)

Φωτιά στα ραδιόφωνα, Νίκελ! Είναι όντως τέλειο. :)

Προχωράμε σε λίγο γυναικείο σπαραγμό, έτσι για να δέσει με τη συννεφιά της μέρας:


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2011)

Κάτι οι απόκριες, κάτι η γαλαρία, κάτι ο καιρός που με έχει μελαγχολήσει... (Ελπίζω να μη με έχει προλάβει ο Δαιμάνος, πάλι )


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 5, 2011)

Εργατικό ατύχημα σου λέει ο άλλος:

This song, commonly known as The Sick Note, is based on a story which occasionally with minor differences pops up in various media since the 1920's. The story gained its present shape in the 1950's while the song, initially entitled Paddy and the Barrel, was written in 1969 by Pat Cooksey. From the 1970's onwards this song is recorded by several artist using different titles.
The audience in pubs often request the musicians to play this song, but these requests are rarely granted.






Dear Sir, I write this note to you to tell you of me plight
And at the time of writing I am not a pretty sight
Me body is all black and blue, me face a deathly gray
And I write this note to say why Paddy's not at work today

While working on the fourteenth floor some bricks I had to clear
Now to throw them down from such a height it was not a good idea
The foreman wasn't very pleased, he bein' an awkward sod
He said I'd have to cart them down the ladders in me hod

Now clearing all these bricks by hand it was so very slow
So I hoisted up a barrel and secured the rope below
But in me haste to do the job I was too blind to see
That a barrel full of building bricks was heavier than me

So when I untied the rope the barrel fell like lead
And clinging tightly to the rope I started up instead
Well, I shot up like a rocket 'til to my dismay I found
That halfway up I met the bloody barrel coming down

Well, the barrel broke me shoulder as to the ground it sped
And when I reached the top I banged the pulley with me head
While I clung on tight all numb with shock from this almighty blow
And the barrel spilled out half the bricks fourteen floors below

Now, when these bricks had fallen from the barrel to the floor
I then outweighed the barrel and so started down once more
Still clinging tightly to the rope I sped towards the ground
And I landed on the broken bricks that were all scattered round

Well, I laid there groaning on the ground I thought I'd passed the worst
When the barrel hit the pulley wheel and then the bottom burst
Well, a shower of bricks rained down on me, I hadn't got a hope
As I lay there moaning on the ground, I let go the bloody rope

The barrel then being heavier it started down once more
And landed right across me as I lay upon the floor
Well it broke three ribs and my left arm and I can only say
That I hope you'll understand why Paddy's not at work today


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2011)

Είναι Δανοί, οπότε η χώρα τους έχει την 4η σε μέγεθος ζυθοποιία τού κόσμου (Carlsberg), αλλά εκείνοι τραγουδάνε για λογαριασμό τής 3ης (Heineken) — και όχι μόνο. _The Golden Age_ από τους The Asteroids Galaxy Tour:


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2011)

Θέλει δυνατά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2011)

Μανόλης Ρασούλης (1945-2011)​


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## nevergrown (Mar 15, 2011)

Tété - Le Magicien


----------



## Aurelia (Mar 16, 2011)

Τη άλη....
Αλήτης - Φώτης Σιώτας


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 19, 2011)

Καλημέρες!


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2011)

Καλημέρα! :)

The Garden of Jane Delawney - The Trees​




Geordie​


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2011)

Μα πού πας και τα ξεχωνιάζεις αυτά τα ωραία άγνωστα ή ξεχασμένα; Να αλλάξεις το νικ σου σε τρουφόσκυλο!


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μα πού πας και τα ξεχωνιάζεις αυτά τα ωραία άγνωστα ή ξεχασμένα; Να αλλάξεις το νικ σου σε τρουφόσκυλο!




Τα συγκεκριμένα τα έχω σε κασέτα από τα γυμνασιακά μου χρόνια, γραμμένη από το βινύλιο κάποιου φίλου, η οποία όμως κάποια στιγμή κόπηκε, δεν ξανάπαιξε και αναπαύεται σε μια κούτα πάνω από 25 χρόνια τώρα (σεσημασμένος μάζουλας, pack rat), περιμένοντας να την κολλήσω ή μάλλον να ανακυκλωθεί τώρα πια. Truffles gone to the dogs. 
Μόλις άκουσα το αποπάνω της Όλιβερ σήμερα, αυτά αναδύθηκαν στη φαιά μου σούπα και χάρηκα πολύ που τα βρήκα στο γιουτιούμπ και τα ξανάκουσα. 
Όσο για το Νικ μου, μόνο στο ληξιαρχείο αλλάζει.


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2011)

War / No more trouble - Playing for change​


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 20, 2011)

Glory Glory Psychotherapy! Melanie Safka


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 20, 2011)

Κορυφαίο ανεβαστικό pot-pourri από τους DF (Delirium Framboise)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2011)

Χεχε, πολύ καλό! :)


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 20, 2011)

Modà feat. Emma - Arriverà - Videoclip Ufficiale


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 21, 2011)

Πω πω, Cadmian, μας ξύπνησες! Γαρίδα το μάτι! Με τέτοια ριφάκια, τύφλα να' χει το ρ ε ν τ μ π ο υ λ, χεχεχεχε!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 21, 2011)

Τι φοβερό, απίστευτο ταλέντο αυτός ο άνθρωπος... Ελπίζω εκεί που είναι να μην έχει σιδηρόδρομους, το ποτήρι κι η αγκαλιά του να'ναι πάντα γεμάτα, κι η καρδιά του τόσο αλαφριά όσο κι η τσέπη του...RIP


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 21, 2011)

Κάπου εκεί, δηλαδή...Fiddler's Green


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2011)

Black Lab: This Night


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 23, 2011)

12.000.000 θεάσεις για μια νύχτα μόνο...

juste pour une nuit


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2011)

Doo Wop (That thing) - Lauryn Hill


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 25, 2011)

Patrick Bruel - Mon amant de Saint-Jean










Je ne sais pourquoi elle allait danser
A Saint-Jean au musette
Mais quand ce gars lui a pris un baiser
Elle frissonnait, était chipée
Comment ne pas perdre la tête
Serrée par des bras audacieux
Car l'on croit toujours
Aux doux mots d'amour
Quand ils sont dits avec les yeux


Refrain
Elle qui l'aimait tant
Elle le trouvait le plus beau de Saint-Jean
Elle restait grisée
Sans volonté
Sous ses baisers

Sans plus réfléchir, elle lui donnait
Le meilleur de son être
Beau parleur chaque fois qu'il mentait
Elle le savais, mais elle l'aimait
Comment ne pas perdre la tête
Serrée par des bras audacieux
Car l'on croit toujours
Aux doux mots d'amour
Quand ils sont dits avec les yeux


Refrain
Elle qui l'aimait tant
Elle le trouvais le plus beau de Saint-Jean
Elle restait grisée
Sans volonté
Sous ses baisers

Mais hélas, à Saint-Jean comme ailleurs
Un serment n'est qu'un leurre
Elle étais folle de croire au bonheur
Et de vouloir garder son cœur
Comment ne pas perdre la tête
Serrée par des bras audacieux
Car l'on croit toujours
Aux doux mots d'amour
Quand ils sont dits avec les yeux

Refrain
Elle qui l'aimait tant
Elle le trouvait le plus beau de Saint-Jean
Elle restait grisée
Sans volonté
Sous ses baisers

Elle qui l'aimait tant
Son bel amour, son amant de Saint-Jean
Il ne l'aime plus
C'est du passé
N'en parlons plus

Il ne l'aime plus
C'est du passé
N'en parlons plus


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2011)

Χεχε... Just Can't Get Enough:


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2011)

*Romance d'amour* από τα _Απαγορευμένα παιχνίδια_ (_Jeux Interdits_) του Ρενέ Κλεμάν. Για να το συνδέσουμε με το _Romeo & Juliet _του άλλου νήματος.


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2011)

Καλημέρα.
Στον Νικέλ άρεσε εκείνη η εκτέλεση και το χάρηκα. Ελπίζω πως τούτη εδώ η ανατολικοευρωπαϊκής κοπής, πιο χλιδάτη, πιπεράτη, μπιτάτη και γκάνκγστα, θα αρέσει στον Ζάζουλα, να το ξαναχαρώ.

Romeo & Juliet - Olga featuring Michael Ameer Williams




Ε ρε, πιένες σήμερα η Ανώνυμη Ρομάντζα.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 27, 2011)

Ben L'Oncle Soul - Soulman


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2011)

Ain't Got No Home - Clarence "Frogman" Henry


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2011)

Δεν είμαι και ο πιο ενημερωμένος στο θέμα, οπότε με έκπληξη έμαθα σήμερα ότι αυτό το τσιμπουροτράγουδο όμορφο κομμάτι (σοβαρά) είναι από ελληνικό συγκρότημα (αν το έχουμε ανεβάσει, απλώς πετάξτε το παρόν στον οικείο κάδο).

_Gad - Waves​_


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αλλά δείτε την αν σας αρέσει η φύση της Χαβάης. Χάρμα, με κάτι λήψεις μαγευτικές. Πάω να χαζέψω στο Google Earth.


Όσο ο Νίκελ χαζεύει Χαβάη, ένα κλιπάκι γυρισμένο εξ ολοκλήρου στη Χαβάη — κι ένα τραγούδι που το ξαναθυμηθήκαμε χάρη στην τελευταία διαφήμιση του ΟΤΕ:




 
ΥΓ Το έχω γράψει πολλές φορές: Η διαφήμιση (με το πόσο προκαλεί ενίοτε και με τις αντιδράσεις που γεννά) καλώς ή κακώς προωθεί και τα γλωσσικά και τα μουσικά και το χιούμορ μας και την αισθητική μας, μεταξύ άλλων. :)


----------



## anef (Mar 29, 2011)

Ιάκωβος Καμπανέλλης


----------



## anef (Mar 29, 2011)

Κι άλλο ένα που δεν έχει σχέση με τον Καμπανέλλη, αλλά το έχω συνδέσει με την _7η ημέρα της Δημιουργίας_:


----------



## Aurelia (Mar 30, 2011)

PJ HARVEY- ALL AND EVERYONE






THE WORDS THAT MAKETH MURDER






THE LAST LIVING ROSE


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2011)

Άντε ν' ανεβούμε λίγο μεταμεσονύκτια... What the hell! ;)


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 2, 2011)

Και από τον ανεπανάληπτο Σκοτ Γουόκερ


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

Across the Universe (και για τις φωτογραφίες)


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2011)

Κατά τύχη, ξαναβρέθηκα σήμερα σ' εκείνο το νήμα και βρήκα στο γιουτιούμπ φρεσκοανεβασμένο το Poor Boy από το Crisis? What Crisis? των Supertramp μαζί με το Just A Normal Day.


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 3, 2011)

Dick Dale and his Del-Tones - Misirlou


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 3, 2011)

Gyp-hop από τους πρωτοπόρους Μπριστολιώτες


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 4, 2011)

Bajofondo - Pa' Bailar (Fiesta Tanguera-Electronica)


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## somnambulist (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Aurelia (Apr 5, 2011)

Γιάννης Αγγελάκας- Κυρία των μέσα μου ανέμων


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2011)

Συγγνώμη που κουτσουλίζω τα νήματα με Μπαχ, αλλά είναι εκτελεσάρα (και πάνω από κάθε ξυλόφωνο σε δάσος):

*Celtic Woman: Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring*


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 6, 2011)

Corazón De La Realidad - Amparo Sanchez






A la sombra de la ceiba nada malo me puede pasar, a la sombra de la ceiba nada malo me puede pasar, árbol que sostiene el mundo corazón de La Realidad ¿Cómo esta tu corazón? pregunta el tojolabal ¿Cómo esta tu corazón? pregunta el tojolabal él esta contento hermano, si me dice que tu estás, o partido en mil pedazos, si te vas de la realidad. Corazon de la Realidad..Tus ojos de niño son rebeldía y dignidad tus pies descalzos son mi dolor y mi verdad. Madre de los caracoles del mar de nuestros sueños cuidando la tierra cuidando el pueblo cuidando de La Realidad. Corazon de La Realidad


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2011)

Σήμερα ξύπνησα με μια διάθεση ν' ακούσω λίγο μπάσο:


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 6, 2011)

Nα σιγοντάρω 

SHAKIN STREET - Solid as rock 1978


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 7, 2011)

*If Ever You Go To Dublin Town*-(Ronnie Drew) Lyrics And Chords Written By *Patrick Kavanagh*-


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 10, 2011)

Yann Tiersen - 'J'y Suis Jamais Allé (Smoku remix)





Peggy Lee Vs Iggy Pop - Passenger Fever





Natalie Merchant ~ Which side are you on?


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2011)

Της Νάταλι Μέρτσαντ να ακούσετε τα καινούργια τραγούδια που έγραψε με λόγια από ποιήματα για παιδιά. Λεπτομέρειες εδώ. (Κάποια ποιήματα δεν βγάζουν νόημα. Αν ασχοληθείτε με τους στίχους και βρείτε άκρη, πείτε μου κι εμένα να χαρώ.)

Βάζω δύο όμορφα εδώ:
Natalie Merchant from _Leave Your Sleep_
The Man in the Wilderness 
Nursery Rhyme of Innocence and Experience


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2011)

*Annie Lennox: A Whiter Shade Of Pale* (θα σας πάει στο YouTube)


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 11, 2011)

Evanescence-Together Again





Angus & Julia Stone - Lonely Hands





Yellow Lie - ARBand


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 12, 2011)

Θα έκανε τη Νίκο να ριγήσει


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2011)

Το έτος: 1977! Το συγκρότημα: Rush, από τον Καναδά. Το τραγούδι: _A Farewell to Kings_. Και η φωνάρα, του Geddy Lee.


----------



## stathis (Apr 13, 2011)

Επετειακό :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2011)

Και λίγη κλασική μουσική.
Barclay James Harvest: _Mocking Bird_. 1971 (άλμπουμ _Once Again_)








Και In Memoriam.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 13, 2011)

Πάρε ένα κι άλλο ένα...
Siouxsie and the Banshees - sin in my heart





Στα δύο το ένα δώρο.
The Cockney Rebel & Steve Harley - Ritz
The Psychomodo (1974)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2011)

Μίλησα σ' ένα παραδιπλανό νήμα για ινδιάνικα νεκροταφεία, κι αμέσως μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό τα σχετικά αντίστοιχα: :)


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 14, 2011)

Και λίγο μικρασιάτικο πανκ


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2011)

...
Άιντε, άιντε, μπάρμπα Γιαννακάκη 






Μη φοβηθείς τον άνθρωπο, 
όσο θεριό και να 'ναι

Από λίγο λίγο


----------



## stathis (Apr 14, 2011)

Μάλλον Ντάγκλας έπρεπε να λέγεται ο άνθρωπος, και όχι Νταλγκάς. (και δεν εννοώ Ντάγκλας Φέρμπανκς)


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 14, 2011)

Και από τον Γιαννακάκη στον Καπετανάκη. Το τραγούδι, βέβαια, δεν είναι τόσο καλό όσο τ' αποπάνω. Και κάποιες πληροφορίες για τα πραγματολογικά στοιχεία του τραγουδιού αποδώ


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2011)

stathis said:


> Μάλλον Ντάγκλας έπρεπε να λέγεται ο άνθρωπος, και όχι Νταλγκάς. (και δεν εννοώ Ντάγκλας Φέρμπανκς)



Ορίστε η ευπρεπισμένη εκτέλεση του Χρηστάκη τότε, που μόνο νεράκι έπινε. :inno: 






A, μ' αυτό ασχοληθήκαμε ξανά εδώ, somnambulist.  :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2011)

Πωωω, αρρώστια το κομμάτι... Everything I do, I do it big χεχεχε... :)




 
(Και μέσα σε τι θα 'θελα να το ακούω: http://www.google.com/search?q=blac...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1405&bih=732 )


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2011)

Το 'ψαχνα εδώ και καιρό να το βρω το _Bombay Bo_ και, τώρα που επιτέλους το λοκάρισα, του έχω δώσει να καταλάβει... Έχουν λειώσει τα ηχειάκια του λάπτοπ, έχουν αλλάξει πολικότητα οι μαγνήτες τους λαίμαι... :laugh:





ΥΓ Πάντως δεν θα παραξενευτώ αν οι γείτονες μαζεύουν υπογραφές να με διώξουν, που ακούω πουντζάμπι στις πέντε το πρωί. :lol:


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2011)

Με συγχωρείτε για την αλλαγή του μοτίβου (στο φόρουμ των μεγάλων αντιθέσεων), αλλά, άμα βλέπεις την Πλισέτσκαγια, παρά τα 86 της χρόνια και τον πλισέ, να έχει τέτοια χάρη κινήσεων, εντυπωσιάζεσαι.

Εδώ στον _Θάνατο του κύκνου_ του Σεν-Σανς (φιλμάκι του 1969).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Έχω πει πλείστες φορές ότι η Ρουμανία σπέρνει και δέρνει στη σύγχρονη ποπ & κλαμπ σκηνή· άλλα δύο πρόσφατα παραδείγματα:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 16, 2011)

Nickel-angelo, σε παρακαλώ μη ζητάς κάθε τρεις και λίγο συγγνώμη..λες και κάνεις κάτι και χαλάς το γιουτιουμπάκειο νήμα με τις επιλογές σου. Νιώθω σαν να απολογείσαι...για μουσική πρόκειται...όχι για το μεσανατολικό ζήτημα.
Κάτσε να βάλω κι εγώ τις δικές μου αντίθετες πινελιές...

Θάνος Ανεστόπουλος - Lady D' Arbanville (Cat Stevens)




Κι εδώ JUST mUsIc.

Şevval Sam BENZEMEZ KİMSE SANA





Μαργαρίτα Ζορμπαλά- Νερό κι αλάτι


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Πολύ σωστά — γίνεται μουσική χωρίς αντίστιξη; :)

Γι' αυτό και κάνουμε άλλη μια περασιά από Ρουμανία μεριά:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 17, 2011)

Καλημέρα!

Cat Stevens, Moonshadow





Cat Stevens, Father and Son


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 17, 2011)

Εις μνήμην του Νίκου Παπάζογλου.

Χαβαλεδιάρικο


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2011)

Καλοστρατιά, Νικόλα.

Στα βράδια που μας συντρόφευες, και στα νιάτα.

Το Όνειρο






Χτες το βράδυ αργά
ήρθες φώλιασες στο μυαλό μου
ήσουνα εκεί δίπλα μου, σ' άγγιζα
χάιδευα τα όμορφα μαλλιά σου
μες στ' όνειρο

Πάει καιρός που έφυγες
ξέρω σου λεν πως σ' έχω ξεχάσει
μα τα σημάδια μέσα μου
ούτε το ότι είσαι μακριά
ούτε ο καιρός θα σβήσει

Δάκρυα στα μάτια μου 'ρχονται
κάθε φορά που βλέπω πίσω
όσο κι αν ψάξω δεν μπορώ να σ' έβρω
μα ξέρω κάπου εκεί μες στο πλήθος
θα κρύβεσαι

Πάει καιρός που έφυγες
ξέρω σου λεν πως σ' έχω ξεχάσει
μα τα σημάδια μέσα μου
ούτε το ότι είσαι μακριά
ούτε ο καιρός θα σβήσει

Χτες το βράδυ αργά
ξύπνησα τρομαγμένος
έτρεχες λέει καβάλα σ' άλογο
που δεν άφηνε πατημασιές πάνω στο χώμα

Πάει καιρός που έφυγες
ξέρω σου λεν πως σ' έχω ξεχάσει
μα τα σημάδια μέσα μου
ούτε το ότι είσαι μακριά
ούτε ο καιρός θα σβήσει


Κανείς εδώ δεν τραγουδά


----------



## Elsa (Apr 18, 2011)

Πολύ στενοχωρήθηκα... Εδώ μαζί με τον Ρασούλη, κάτι πάνω από μήνα έχει που έφυγε και κείνος 






Εδώ στη ρωγμή του χρόνου
Κρύβομαι για να γλιτώσω,
απ' του Ηρώδη το μαχαίρι
Μισολειωμένος στη Χιροσίμα σου
Κάτι προγόνων ξύδι και χολή
σ' αυτήν την άδεια πόλη

Εδώ στη ρωγμή του χρόνου
Θάβομαι για να μεστώσω
μες του Διογένη το πιθάρι
Στον όγδοο μήνα της, είναι η ελπίδα μου
Σχεδόν το βρέφος γύρω περπατά
καθώς εσύ κουρνιάζεις

Εδώ στη γιορτή του πόνου
Ντύνομαι να μην κρυώνω
του Ουλιάνωφ το μειδίαμα
Σαντάλια του Χριστού, φορώ στα πόδια μου
Πραίτορες, βράχοι γύρω μου σωρό
μα 'γω θα αναστηθώ


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Πολύ στενοχωρήθηκα... Εδώ μαζί με τον Ρασούλη, κάτι πάνω από μήνα έχει που έφυγε και κείνος  [...]



Σαν να έχασα φίλο αγαπημένο, Έλσα. 
Παρότι αυτή η εκτέλεση με τον Ρασούλη είναι συγκινητική στη γνησιότητά της, εγώ πάντα έτσι το θυμάμαι, ροκ. 
Εδώ που τα λέμε, είναι από τα κορυφαία ελληνικά ροκ τραγούδια, όπως και να ορίσουμε το ελληνικό ροκ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Aurelia (Apr 21, 2011)

John Frusciante- Murderers


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 23, 2011)

Ω, πόσο μα πόσο άξιζε την αναμονή


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2011)

She's just an oblivion...




 
Και για όσους προτιμούν τον Matt στα γαλλικά:


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2011)

Led Zeppelin: Dazed and Confused (για αντιχλεχλεδικό)


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 23, 2011)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχουμε βάλει ελάχιστους Ζέπελιν


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 23, 2011)

Κι ένα για τους λεσπολιάριδες


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## somnambulist (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## somnambulist (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## somnambulist (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2011)

...
Release - George


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2011)

Αξιοποίησα χαλαρές στιγμές και απόλαυσα δύο συναυλίες του Μακάρτνεϊ σε βίντεο. Πρώτα, μια πρόσφατη από την περιοδεία Up and Coming Tour (στο Σάο Πάολο, 11/2010) και ύστερα το Good Evening New York City (7/2009). Η δεύτερη, διάρκειας δυόμιση ωρών, πρέπει να είχε κομμάτια και από τις τρεις συναυλίες που έδωσε με την μπάντα του στο καινούργιο στάδιο της Νέας Υόρκης, το Citi Field. Στο Shea Stadium, που βρισκόταν δίπλα και έγινε τώρα πάρκινγκ για το Citi Field, είχαν δώσει οι Μπιτλς μια ιστορική συναυλία τους το 1965.

Εκείνη ήταν περισσότερο τρελοκομείο παρά συναυλία. Αντιγράφω από τη Wikipedia (αν έχετε δει βιντεάκια από το ντοκιμαντέρ _The Beatles at Shea Stadium_, τα τραγούδια μπήκαν πρόσθετα σε στούντιο του Λονδίνου):
"Beatlemania" was at one of its highest marks at the Shea Concert. Film footage taken at the concert shows many teenagers and women crying, screaming, and even fainting. The crowd noise was such that security guards can be seen covering their ears as The Beatles enter the field. Despite the heavy security presence individual fans broke onto the field a number of times during the concert and had to be chased down and restrained. Concert film footage also shows John Lennon light-heartedly pointing out one such incident as he attempted to talk to the audience in between songs.

The deafening level of crowd noise coupled with the distance between the band and the audience meant that nobody in the stadium could hear much of anything. Vox had specially designed 100-watt amplifiers for this tour and it was still not anywhere near loud enough, and so the Beatles used the house amplification system. Lennon described the noise as "wild" and also twice as deafening when the Beatles performed. Not being able to hear each other or even themselves, The Beatles just played through a list of songs nervously, not knowing what kind of sound was being produced. At the end of the show (during "I'm Down"), Lennon saw the whole show as being so ridiculous that he just began playing the keyboard with his elbows while the whole group laughed hysterically. The Beatles section of the concert was extremely short by modern standards (just 30 minutes).​
Οι συναυλίες του Μακάρτνεϊ είναι τεχνικά άρτιες, όπως διαβάζω. Έγραψε ένας στην Αμερική: «With apologies to Ringo Starr, The Beatles legacy couldn’t have hoped to be in better hands at this late date than Paul McCartney’s». Και ένας στο Λονδίνο: «McCartney didn't put a foot wrong. If only everything English was so reliable...».

Του χρόνου τον Ιούλιο ο Μακάρτνεϊ θα είναι εβδομήντα. Τα τραγούδια του δεν είναι σαν του τροβαδούρου του Κοέν, να συνεχίσει για πολύ ακόμα· κάπου κάπου χάνει στους λαρυγγισμούς. Όμως στα βίντεο που παρακολούθησα δεν είχα την αίσθηση ότι παρακολουθώ ένα μνημείο που μετά κόπου προσπαθεί να θυμίσει στο κοινό του περασμένα μεγαλεία. Εκτός από τεχνικά άρτιες, οι συναυλίες ήταν κεφάτες, τα στάδια γεμάτα, οι θεατές όλων των ηλικιών και τα πρόσωπά τους έλαμπαν. Και η μουσική των Μπιτλς, διαχρονική — οπωσδήποτε πιο διαχρονική και από τον Μακάρτνεϊ και από όλους μας. (Τριβιδάκι: Ξέρετε πόσοι τραγουδιστές και τραγουδίστριες έχουν τραγουδήσει δικές τους εκτελέσεις τού _Yesterday_; Δύο χιλιάδες διακόσιοι!)

Το _Hey Jude_ ήταν μια ωραία στιγμή από τη συναυλία στη Νέα Υόρκη.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 27, 2011)

O Nick-l μάς άφησε κάπου στη N.Y. Τούτου δοθέντος...ακολουθεί:

Alicia Keys - New York


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 27, 2011)

Ε, εντάξει τον τίτλο τον σκότωσα.  Η Alicia μάς είπε το Empire State Of Mind (part 2)... :)


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 27, 2011)

Για την Poly Styrene

I wanna be instamatic
I wanna be a frozen pea
I wanna be dehydrated
In a consumer society


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 27, 2011)

Κι άλλο ένα


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 27, 2011)

Κι ένα τελευταίο






I clambered over mounds and mounds
Of polystyrene foam
And fell into a swimming pool
Filled with fairy snow
And watched the world turn day-glo
you know you know
The world turned day-glo you know

I wrenched the nylon curtains back
As far as they would go
And peered through perspex window panes
At the acrylic road

I drove my polypropolene
Car on wheels of sponge
Then pulled into a wimpy bar
To have a rubber bun

The X-rays were penetrating
Through the latex breeze
Synthetic fibre see-thru leaves
Fell from the rayon trees


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2011)

Χρειάζομαι κάτι για έμπνευση που θα περάσω όλο το βράδυ δουλεύοντας... Ααα, ΟΚ, βρήκα το _Party Up_ από DMX _[Zaz enters happy-puppy zone]_:


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 30, 2011)

Ένα εκλεκτό μέλος του φόρουμ με προ(σ)κάλεσε να μοιραστώ γερμανικά γιουτιουμπάκια. Ένα άλλο, εξίσου εκλεκτό μέλος του φόρουμ, αναφώνησε "Ωχ...". Worry not, θα αρχίσω όμορφα. 

[video=youtube;AadcOR2LsEE]And One - Krieger[/video]

[video=youtube;xCDLLHibTtU]Project Pitchfork - Timekiller[/video]

Χιλιόμετρα πίστας...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 1, 2011)

Άλλο ένα μη τυπικό γερμανικό (ο «Γερμανός» της παρέας είναι ένας).

Monsta - Culcha Candela







*Ε*πιλογή ;).


----------



## nevergrown (May 1, 2011)

Mickael Miro - L'horloge Tourne (Το ρολόγι γυρνά)







Un SMS vient d’arriver, j’ai 18 ans,
Envolée ma virginité, je suis plus un enfant.
L’horloge tourne, les minutes sont torrides
Et moi je rêve d’accélérer le temps.

[Refrain]
Dam dam déo oh oh oh, dam dam déo oh oh oh oh.

Un SMS vient d’arriver, j’ai 20 ans,
On l’a fait sans se protéger mais je veux pas d’un enfant,
L’horloge tourne, les minutes infanticides
Et moi je rêve de remonter le temps.

[Refrain]

Un SMS vient d’arriver, j’ai 21 ans,
9 mois se sont écoulés et toujours pas d’enfants.
L’horloge tourne, les minutes se dérident
Et moi je rêve, tranquille je prends mon temps.

[Refrain]

Un SMS vient d’arriver, j’ai 25 ans,
Un tsunami a tout emporté, même les jeux d’enfants,
L’horloge tourne, les minutes sont acides
Et moi je rêve que passe le mauvais temps

[Refrain]

Un SMS vient d’arriver, j’ai 28 ans,
Mamie est bien fatiguée et j’suis plus un enfant,
L’horloge tourne mais son coeur se suicide
Et moi je rêve, je rêve du bon vieux temps

[Refrain] (x2)

Un SMS va arriver, j’aurai 30 ans,
30 ans de liberté et soudain le bilan,
L’horloge tourne, les minutes sont des rides
Et moi je rêve, je rêve d’arrêter le temps

[Refrain] (x3)


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2011)

Porkcastle said:


> Ένα εκλεκτό μέλος του φόρουμ με προ(σ)κάλεσε να μοιραστώ γερμανικά γιουτιουμπάκια. Ένα άλλο, εξίσου εκλεκτό μέλος του φόρουμ, αναφώνησε "Ωχ...". Worry not, θα αρχίσω όμορφα.
> [...]



Έτσι μπράβο! 
Εγώ, από την άλλη, δεν εγγυώμαι τίποτε. 

Polizisten - Extrabreit & Philharmonisches Orchester Hagen






Polizisten fahren stets zu zweit um dunkle Ecken durch die Nacht. 
Polizisten müssen wissen wer bei Nacht was Kriminelles macht. 
Polizisten müssen wissen was zu tun ist denn sie haben Funkverkehr. 
Polizisten schießen wenn sie wissen daß sie müssen und aus Maschinengegenwehr.

Polizisten haben viele Pflichten 
eine Frau und zwei Kinder. 
Sie haben Angst vor Terroristen
Denn sie ziehen oft nicht schnell genug. 
Wenn sie von der Nachtschicht kommen haben ihre Augen dunkle Ränder. 
Sie rauchen "Milde Sorte" weil - das Leben ist doch hart genug.

Tag und Nacht wird sie bei dir sein
Tag und Nacht wird sie bei dir sein - die Polizei.

Polizisten speichern was sie wissen elektronisch ein
alles kann ja irgendwann und irgendwie mal wichtig sein. 
Polizisten wissen was zu tun ist denn sie haben Funkverkehr. 
Polizisten werden jeden Tag und jeden Monat immer mehr.

Wenn du abends Eiskrem-essend von der Tanzstunde nach Hause gehst
wenn du morgens mit dr neuen "Bravo" an der Haltestelle stehst
wenn du bei McDonalds in der Schlange deinen Kopf nach hinten drehst
kannst du sie sehen, du kannst sie sehen.

Tag und Nacht wird sie bei dir sein
Tag und Nacht wird sie bei dir sein - die Polizei.


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2011)

...
Mösenpolizei - Extrabreit


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2011)

...
Wie lange noch? - Der KFC (Kriminalitätsförderungsclub)


----------



## Porkcastle (May 1, 2011)

Ντουζ πουάν, Δαεμάνε!


----------



## nevergrown (May 1, 2011)

Porkcastle said:


> Ντουζ πουάν, Δαεμάνε!



Το πιασα το υπονοούμενο...


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2011)

Porkcastle said:


> Ντουζ πουάν, Δαεμάνε!


 
Τι ντουζ πουάν; Τσβελφ μαλ τσβελφ πούνκτε, νιχτ βαρ


----------



## Porkcastle (May 1, 2011)

Ζίχερ! ;)

Τι σας έχω, NDWάδες: Από τότε που είδα το (τέλειο) Τι κάνεις σε περίπτωση φωτιάς, περίμενα κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος ν' ανεβάσει την εξαιρετική διασκευή του Jan Plewka στο (Ein Jahr) Es geht voran των Fehlfarben. Και τελικά βρέθηκε:


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2011)

...
Ωραίο! Η πλάκα είναι ότι πριν από λίγο άκουγα αυτό :laugh: :

Hurra, Hurra, die Schule brennt - Extrabreit


----------



## Porkcastle (May 2, 2011)

Ιδιαίτερα επίκαιρο, με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους για τους μη γερμανόφωνους.
Rammstein - Amerika





Και το πρώτο μέρος του making of, για να μην υπάρχει ούτε μία πιθανότητα παρερμηνείας:


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2011)

*Το 'πα και το 'κανα, Φοίβος Δεληβοριάς*
Επίκαιρο, δυστυχώς.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 5, 2011)

Πρώτη φορά λέω ότι μου αρέσει τραγούδι του Φοίβου χωρίς να φοβάμαι την κατακραυγή.


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2011)

...
Crystal Frontier - Calexico


----------



## crystal (May 6, 2011)

Beirut - Elephant Gun


----------



## Aurelia (May 6, 2011)

Babybird - Atomic Soda


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2011)

...
4 roses pour Marie - Pascal Comelade


----------



## somnambulist (May 9, 2011)




----------



## somnambulist (May 9, 2011)




----------



## nickel (May 9, 2011)

Έφυγε και ο John Walker, ιδρυτής των Walker Brothers. The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore.


----------



## somnambulist (May 9, 2011)




----------



## somnambulist (May 9, 2011)




----------



## somnambulist (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Aurelia (May 10, 2011)

LOCOMONDO + ΓΙΟΚΑΡΙΝΗΣ = ΦΡΑΓΚΟΣΥΡΙΑΝΗ


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2011)

Αυτά τα δυο για την Αυρηλία.

Καραπιπερίμ - Locomondo







Ο πασατέμπος - Imam Baildi


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2011)

Κι αυτά τα δυο για τον somnambulist.

Cristal - Bajofondo Tango Club







Most Likely You Go Your Way (And I'll Go Mine) - Bob Dylan


----------



## Aurelia (May 11, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ Δαίμαν! Κι εγώ να σου αφιερώσω κατιτίς:
Neil Young - Southern Man






...και μια κόντρα με κιθάρες (λύσσα κακιά τον έπιασε τον μαλλιά).





Αφιέρωση για όλους:
Alela Diane - The Pirate' s Gospel





Τέλος ένα γαλλικό...
Mademoiselle K - Jouer Dehors


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2011)

Θα έχετε μάθει ότι έρχεται ο Ρότζερ Γουότερς να δώσει παράσταση με το Wall στην Αθήνα, η οποία θα γίνει και ντιβιντί (Μπλουρέι, τα χαϊλίκια μας). Εξαντλήθηκαν μέσα σε λίγες ώρες όλα σχεδόν τα εισιτήρια, οπότε προστέθηκε και δεύτερη μέρα (Παρ & Σαβ 8-9 Ιουλίου, λοιπόν). Στο σάιτ των διοργανωτών ο γερασμένος Ρογέρος δίνει και μια συνέντευξη με μικροεκπλήξεις. Δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να επαναληφθεί η ιστορική παράσταση του Βερολίνου, αλλά τα τσουχτερά εισιτήρια (145 / 88 / 65 / 55 ευρώ) δεν πτόησαν τον κόσμο (δεν τους αγγίζει όλους η κρίση).


----------



## somnambulist (May 13, 2011)

daeman said:


> Κι αυτά τα δυο για τον somnambulist.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Κι ανταποδίδω















Ελπίζω να μην έχεις ανεβάσει κανένα απ'αυτά και ξεφτιλιστώ:)


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, somnambulist!


somnambulist said:


> [...]Ελπίζω να μην έχεις ανεβάσει κανένα απ'αυτά και ξεφτιλιστώ:)



Όχι, κανένα*. Του Μπόουι έχουμε αρκετά, και από το Hunky Dory. Απ' αυτόν τον δίσκο, ορίστε κι άλλα δυο που δεν έχουμε:

Eight Line Poem - David Bowie






The tactful cactus by your window
Surveys the prairie of your room
The mobile spins to its collision
Clara puts her head between her paws
They've opened shops down West side
Will all the cacti find a home
But the key to the city
Is in the sun that pins the branches to the sky


Song for Bob Dylan







*Αλλά το έχουμε ξαναπεί, το πολύ πολύ να ταλαιπωρηθούν μερικά ηλεκτρόνια. :)


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2011)

...
Και μια που πιάσαμε τον Ντίλαν από άλλους, ορίστε και ο Σιντ Μπάρετ με ένα τραγούδι που ήταν 30 χρόνια καταχωνιασμένο.

Bob Dylan Blues - Syd Barett






Got the Bob Dylan blues 
And the Bob Dylan Shoes 
And my clothes and my hair's in a mess 
But you know I just couldn't care less 

Gonna write me a song 
'Bout what's right and what's wrong 
About god and my girl and all that
Quiet while I make like a cat 

'Cause I'm a poet 
Don't you know it 
And the wind, you can blow it 
'Cause I'm Mr. Dylan, the king 
And I'm free as a bird on the wing 

Roam from town to town 
Guess I get people down 
But I don't care too much about that 
'Cause my gut and my wallet are fat 

Make a whole lotta dough 
But I deserve it though 
I've got soul and a good heart of gold 
So I'll sing about war in the cold 

'Cause I'm a poet 
Don't you know it 
And the wind, you can blow it 
'Cause I'm Mr. Dylan, the king 
And I'm free as a bird on the wing 

Well I sings' about dreams 
And I rhymes it with seems 
'Cause it seems that my dream always means 
That I can prophesy all kinds of things 

Well the guy that digs me 
Should try hard to see 
That he buys all my discs and a hat 
And when I'm in town go see that 

'Cause I'm a poet 
Don't you know it 
And the wind, you can blow it 
'Cause I'm Mr. Dylan, the king 
And I'm free as a bird on the wing

http://www.pink-floyd.org/barrett/sydlyrics.html#misc


----------



## Aurelia (May 14, 2011)

Dub FX - Love Someone





Dub FX - Soothe your pain


----------



## nevergrown (May 14, 2011)

Lila Downs - La Cumbia del Mole (Spanglish Remix)


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2011)

Παραδόξως, δεν είδα να το έχουμε ανεβάσει ως τώρα: Imagine, John Lennon


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2011)

;)
Λες σε ολόκληρο νήμα για τον Λένον να μην το είχε ανεβάσει κάποιος;


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2011)

Πού να μην το έψαχνα κιόλας...:blush::s


----------



## somnambulist (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Palavra (May 16, 2011)

If You Tolerate This, Manic Street Preachers


----------



## somnambulist (May 16, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το έχει ανεβάσει η Έλσα αυτό, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω


----------



## somnambulist (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2011)

Dans ma rue, Edith Piaf


----------



## nevergrown (May 17, 2011)

ZAZ - "Dans ma rue" acoustique







ZAZ & GERMANO : " Dans ma rue "


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2011)

Λέγαμε με φίλη για τον δίσκο του Χιου Λόρι, το _Let Them Talk_, που ανέβηκε στο νούμερο 2. Δεν ξέρω τι έχουν γράψει οι κριτικές, αλλά δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου, παρότι δίνω ρέστα για τα κομμάτια που επέλεξε. Κάπου δεν μου ταιριάζει η φωνή του στα τραγούδια αυτά. Πιο πολύ του ταιριάζει να κάνει τον εκνευριστικό (γιατρό κ.ά.). Ούτε που συγκρίνεται με δύο αντίστοιχα πονήματα: του Μπράιαν Φέρι το _As Time Goes By_ και του Ρόμπι Γουίλιαμς το _Swing When You're Winning_. Βάζω δείγματα. Για το St James Infirmary διαλέξτε μετά στο YouTube μια από τις υπέροχες εκτελέσεις από τον αγαπημένο σας τραγουδιστή [ παράδειγμα ] (και κολλήστε την αποκάτω).

Bryan Ferry: Miss Otis Regrets (Cole Porter)







Robbie Williams: Mr Bojangles 







Hugh Laurie: St James' Infirmary


----------



## somnambulist (May 18, 2011)




----------



## oliver_twisted (May 18, 2011)

Είναι το τραγούδι της σειράς Fruits Basket (από τα καλύτερα άνιμε κ' μάνγκα). Δεν ξέρω, συχαίνομαι τις σαπουνόπερες αλλά μπορώ να κλαίω σαν τη Μάρθα Βούρτση με το άνιμε. Είμαι καλά, γιατρέ μου; Τεσπα, αφιερωμένο σε μια φίλη που είναι στενοχωρημένη.


----------



## somnambulist (May 18, 2011)




----------



## oliver_twisted (May 19, 2011)

The fields of Athenry


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 19, 2011)




----------



## oliver_twisted (May 19, 2011)




----------



## nickel (May 20, 2011)

Ο ύμνος στην Αμάλια Ροντρίγκες από τον Ένιο Μορικόνε με τη φωνή της Ντούλτσε Πόντες. Ύμνος, λέω! (Και ποιότητα, καμπάνα!)

*Dulce Pontes: Amália Por Amor (Ennio Morricone)*







Και μια μικρή δόση Αμάλια, για να δέσει καλύτερα.


----------



## crystal (May 20, 2011)

Summer!


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2011)

...
Το Κύμα - Palyrria


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω τίποτα άλλο για το τραγούδι, μόνο ότι μου αρέσει.

Dulce Pontes & Uxia: O meu Porto do graal


----------



## somnambulist (May 24, 2011)




----------



## nickel (May 24, 2011)

Μήπως να φτιάξουμε μια ντιλανιάδα; Σήμερα έκλεισε τα εβδομήντα (ευχ, δόκτορα). 

*Bob Dylan: Just Like a Woman* (κυκλοφόρησε Σεπτέμβριο του 1966)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2011)

Bob Dylan: "Like a Rolling Stone"






και η εκτέλεση από τον Τζίμι Χέντριξ:


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2011)

...
Προς τιμή του Ροβέρτου Άλεν Ζίμερμαν που κλείνει σήμερα τα 70, το Subterranean Homesick Blues σε ένα βιντεάκι που σίγουρα δεν θα υπάρχει για πολύ καιρό, με το ανελέητο κυνηγητό που έχει εξαπολύσει η εταιρεία του. Κι από τη μύγα ξίγκι οι κάτοχοι των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, κι ας έχουν περάσει κοντά 50 χρόνια που κονομάνε χοντρά από τον Ντίλαν.






Και τούμπαλιν εδώ.


----------



## somnambulist (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Aurelia (May 24, 2011)

Ένα θαυμάσιο cover του "Cover me". Το ακούμε από τους φρέσκους The Boombox Hearts. To πρωτοείπε, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο Bruce Springsteen πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια...το 1984 στο άλμπουμ Born in the U.S.A..


----------



## somnambulist (May 27, 2011)




----------



## somnambulist (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Aurelia (May 28, 2011)

J. J. Cale - Cocaine





Ed Kuepeer - If I had a ticket





Mélanie Laurent - En t'attendant


----------



## somnambulist (May 28, 2011)




----------



## oliver_twisted (May 28, 2011)

Falco - Jeanny


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2011)

Jeanny (και άλλος Φάλκο) κι εδώ. :)


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2011)

Ένα για τη νεολαία. Christina Perri: Jar of Hearts


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2011)

To ξαναθυμήθηκα με αφορμή την καινούργια διαφήμιση της Fanta:




Είναι το _It's Like That_ από Run-DMC vs. Jason Nevins — και θυμάμαι που 'χαμε λειώσει να το βλέπουμε στο MTV:


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 1, 2011)

"Gimme Shelter" από το πρότζεκτ Playing for Change.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2011)

Επειδή νομίζατε ότι θα γλιτώνατε από τη Raffaella Carrà, πάρτε το _Far l'Amore_ διά χειρός Bob Sinclar:




Και το επίσημο κλιπ, για τους φανατικούς της μόδας:


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## somnambulist (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2011)

...
Ultra Bollywood - Junior Communist Club







76 Place / Ultrasound


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## somnambulist (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2011)

*Gary Stadler & Singh Kaur: Laura's Hill*


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2011)

Για το New Age crowd:

Asha: Return To Your Soul


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2011)

*I am begging you, I am begging you...*

Τρελό τραγούδι (πάλι οι Ρουμάνοι το έκαναν το θαύμα τους), κι ίσως το μόνο που αλωνίζει στα τσαρτς με ρεφρέν σε στιλ τσίπμανκς:




Και, για να καταλάβετε τι λέει τελικά , εδώ το κανονικό κλιπ τού _Goodbye_ από τους Fly Project:


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2011)

*Καλό καλοκαίρι!*







Summertime - Pannonia Allstars Ska Orchestra featuring Harcsa Veronika and Kiss Erzsi


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2011)

Η Νίκη Πόντε βάζει το «καλό» στο καλοκαίρι! :) Το _Hey You_ από Dimension-X feat. Nikki Ponte (το κλιπάκι, βέβαια, ψιλομούφα είναι).


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2011)

...
Από το _Ράνγκο_, ένα rock-mariachi-surfabilly.

Walk Don't Rango (Hans Zimmer) - Los Lobos & Arturo Sandoval


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2011)

...
Silent Snow - Parov Stelar


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο μου τον Βαγγέλη που μου είπε για τον *Andy Rehfeldt* — μιλάμε ο τύπος είναι αυθεντική μουσική ιδιοφυΐα! Παίρνει διάφορα κομμάτια και αλλάζει όλη τη μουσική εκτέλεση (όλα τα όργανα τα παίζει ο ίδιος), κρατώντας τα ορίτζιναλ φωνητικά (μόνο στις ντεθ-μέταλ διασκευές βάζει κάποιον να τα κάνει μπρούταλ) — κι έτσι μεταμορφώνει εντελώς το τραγούδι, κάνοντάς το συχνά καλύτερο απ' το αρχικό (εξαρτάται κι απ' τις προτιμήσεις σας, βέβαια). Πάντως σας συνιστώ να εξερευνήσετε όλα τα γιουτιουμπάκια που έχει ανεβάσει — και σας εγγυώμαι ατέλειωτες ώρες γέλιου και διασκέδασης! Για αρχή βάζω ένα ενδεικτικό ποτ-πουρί:

Ξεκινάμε με την εκπληκτική διασκευή τού _Paparazzi_ τής Lady Gaga, σε σπιντάτο μέταλ — a must-hear:




 
Συνεχίζουμε με την επική μέταλ διασκευή τού _My Heart Will Go On_ τής Celine Dion:




 
Θεϊκή η κάντρι διασκευή τού OMG από τον Usher — κυριολεκτικά άπαικτη:




 
Ατμοσφαιρική τζαζ παίζει ο Όζι στο _Crazy Train_:




 
Ο τύπος αυτός έχει σκαρφιστεί και διάφορα υβρίδια (π.χ. συνδυασμός ρέγκε, κάντρι και μέταλ στο ίδιο τραγούδι), από τα οποία ξεχωρίζει ο συνδυασμός πόλκα και μέταλ — δύο εξαίρετα δείγματα είναι το _Poker_ (ή, μάλλον, Polker) _Face_ τής Lady Gaga...




... και το _Tik-Tok_ τής Ke$ha:




 
Κλασικά στην μπλογκόσφαιρα έχουν μείνει το_ The Trooper_ των Iron Maiden σε έκδοση μποσανόβα...




... και το Ace of Spades των Motörhead σε έκδοση μιούζικαλ:




 
Κάποια στιγμή θ' ανεβάσω κι άλλα (όταν μπορέσω να συνέλθω απ' τα γέλια), αλλά για το τέλος τώρα σας παρουσιάζω τον Justin Bieber στην μόνη υποφερτή μορφή του — σε ντεθ μέταλ!


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2011)

...
Φοβερός ο τύπος, Ζαζ, τουλάχιστον σε όσα άκουσα (απ' όλα αυτά μόνο τρία ξέρω ώστε να συγκρίνω: των Maiden, του Ozzy και των Motörhead). Πολύ καλή αίσθηση του ρυθμού, για να τα παραλλάζει και να τα συνταιριάζει έτσι. Ευχαριστώ, θα τον ψάξω.
Άντε τώρα να βρούμε πώς θα πούμε αυτό το αντίθετο του καραόκε.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2011)

Και εξίσου σημαντικό είναι ότι κάνει τις διασκευές να ακούγονται σαν να είχαν γραφτεί εξαρχής για το συγκεκριμένο μουσικό είδος στο οποίο προσαρμόζει τα τραγούδια — γεγονός που δηλώνει βαθύτατη γνώση των μουσικών συμβάσεων πολυποίκιλων μουσικών ειδών.


----------



## somnambulist (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2011)

Την Τζόρτζια (Giorgia Todrani) την ξέρει κανείς στην Ελλάδα; Στην Ιταλία είναι από τις πιο αγαπημένες τραγουδίστριες. Είχε κάνει την πρώτη της εμφάνιση στο Σαν Ρέμο του 1994 (όπου κέρδισε ο Μποτσέλι) και την πρόσεξε ο Παβαρότι και την επόμενη χρονιά τη φώναξε να τραγουδήσει μαζί του στο Pavarotti & Friends 2 στη Μοδένα. Αν ψάξετε στα γιουτιουμπάκια, θα τη βρείτε να τραγουδάει, την ίδια βραδιά, _Who Wants to Live Forever_ μόνη της και _Traviata_ με την υπόλοιπη παρέα. Εδώ με τον Παβαρότι στη Σάντα Λουτσία είναι χάρμα ώτων και οφθαλμών.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2011)

*The bird has flown = Πάει, πέταξε το πουλάκι*
(flown, του ρήματος fly — για να μαθαίνουμε και κανένα αγγλικό)

Oh, the beggar on his cornerstone
Catches pity on his wrinkled hand
But the lover whose bird has flown
Catches nothing, only grains of sand

*Deep Purple: Bird has flown* (σπάνιο βιντεάκι)


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2011)

nickel said:


> *The bird has flown = Πάει, πέταξε το πουλάκι*
> (flown, του ρήματος fly — για να μαθαίνουμε και κανένα αγγλικό)[...]


 
Επίσης, Jethro Tull's "Teacher" ;)

No man's an island and his castle isn't home, 
the nest is full of nothing when the bird has flown...


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2011)

Αλλά κυρίως:
...And when I awoke, I was alone, this bird had flown...

*The Beatles: Norwegian Wood*


----------



## Earion (Jul 5, 2011)

Από μια ωραία βραδιά στο _Κύτταρο_. Περάσαμε καλά και φαντασιωθήκαμε ότι όλα ήταν όπως παλιά. 







Απερίγραπτη η αίσθηση να έχεις μπροστά σου έναν πενηντάρη κυριούλη με κοιλίτσα, να κλείνεις τα μάτια και να ακούς την ίδια εκείνη αυθάδικη φωνή να τραγουδάει σα δεκαεξάρικο σκολιαρόπαιδο.


----------



## crystal (Jul 6, 2011)

Στο τέρμα!


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2011)

Προς τον κύριο που νοστάλγησε μια εποχή της οποίας τη μουσική εμίσησα: Να δεις, αν δεν έχεις δει, το _24 Hour Party People_.

Από το τέλος της ταινίας, για να μη νομίζετε ότι μίσησα όλη της τη μουσική: Το club mix του _Hallelujah_ (Happy Mondays). (Ε, ναι, τέρμα...)


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Προς τον κύριο που νοστάλγησε μια εποχή της οποίας τη μουσική εμίσησα: Να δεις, αν δεν έχεις δει, το _24 Hour Party People_.


 
Ωραία ταινία, από τις καλές μουσικές και χαρακτηριστική της εποχής.

Σε άλλο κλίμα, για την Crystal. Υours, truly*! 

Quimey Neuquen - José Larralde (Chancha Via Circuito remix)






*Στο στάτους σου στο Gmail. :)


----------



## crystal (Jul 6, 2011)

Το έχω λιώσει σήμερα, παίζει στο repeat απ' το πρωί που το άκουσα στον Best... Thanx!


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2011)

Malcolm McLaren: About Her (διασκευή τού She's Not There των Zombies)

Αφιερωμένο στην αγαπημένη που γιόρταζε σήμερα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2011)

Get up off my genitals:




 
Κι επειδή la gente está muy loca, WTF:


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2011)

Με αφορμή το παραπάνω του Νικέλ:

Waltz Darling - Malcolm McLaren


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2011)

Τι έχουν κάνει οι Θ-Ε-Ο-Ι... :) Ακούγεται στο φουλ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2011)

Άλλοι τρέχουν στα λάιβ (πληροφορούμαι ότι τρεις φορές το γέμισε το γήπεδο ο Ρότζερ Γουότερς, και ήταν καταπληκτικός και τις τρεις φορές) και άλλοι αρκούνται στα ντιβιντιά. Τη συναυλία τους στην Αθήνα (του 2010) έγραψαν σε DVD και οι Archive. Έκλεισαν με το _Again_, που θα το βρείτε εδώ, αν και προτιμώ το ορίτζιναλ με το τραγούδι του Craig Walker. Οπότε κάτι ακόμα πιο παλιό, το _Londinium_, του πρώτου δίσκου. Αλλά έχει στο YouTube για όλα τα γούστα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2011)

Καλοκαίριιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι! _I'm the one_ από OtherView feat. Mark Angelo:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2011)

Έχω ανακηρύξει τη σημερινή μέρα σε «Διεθνή Ημέρα Αφιερωμένη στο Break My Stride», και ακούω ασταμάτητα διάφορες εκτελέσεις. :woot: Αρχικά ποπ (από τους Unique II):




 
Στη συνέχεια ρέγκε (από τους Blue Lagoon):




 
Και μετά τα bpm ανεβαίνουν... :woot::woot::woot:
Ντανς:




Τέκνο:




Κλαμπ άνθεμ (a must-hear! :clap:):




 
Ειδική μνεία στο _Can't Nobody Hold Me Down_ από Puff Daddy feat. Mase:


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2011)

Amy Jade Winehouse (14 September 1983 — 23 July 2011): Back to black


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2011)

...
Love is a losing game - Amy Winehouse






For you I was a flame 
Love is a losing game 
Five story fire as you came 
Love is a losing game 

Why do I wish I never played 
Oh what a mess we made 
And now the final frame 
Love is a losing game 

Played out by the band 
Love is a losing hand 
More than I could stand 
Love is a losing hand 

Self professed... profound 
Till _the chips were down _
...know you're a gambling man 
Love is a losing hand 

Though I'm rather blind 
Love is a fate resigned 
Memories mar my mind 
Love is a fate resigned 

Over futile odds 
And laughed at by the gods 
And now the final frame 
Love is a losing game


 Alas, life also, Amy. Καλοστρατιά, θεσπέσια φωνή.


----------



## Costas (Jul 24, 2011)

Σήμερα η Wikipedia έχει άρθρο της ημέρας το θεωρούμενο ως πρώτο χρονολογικά (1986), και πιο ξακουστό, τραγούδι της κινεζικής ροκ μουσικής, το Nothing to My Name (Yi wu suo you), του Cui Jian.


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2011)

...
Strolling on the Spanish Steps, για τον Δόχτορα.

Spanish Stroll - Mink DeVille






Και το Cadillac Walk για απογευματινές καλοκαιρινές βόλτες στη Βία Κοντότι. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 30, 2011)

Iron Butterfly


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 30, 2011)

Pink Floyd, Julia Dream






David Bowie, See Emily Play


----------



## somnambulist (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 9, 2011)

Ωραίος, Somnambulist!

London's Burning - The Clash


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 10, 2011)

Johnny Was (Bob Marley) - Stiff Little Fingers





I Don't Wanna - Sham 69





Police on my back - The Clash


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2011)

Το 'χω ξανανεβάσει, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αλλά επανάληψη μήτηρ κλπ: :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2011)

Σκίζουν οι Κοντόσταβλοι στην Αγγλία...

[...] Πίσω από την επιτυχία των τριών νεαρών που έφτιαξαν το συγκρότημα, βρίσκεται ένας άλλος Ελληνας. Το όνομά του είναι Βύρων Κοντόσταυλος και είναι θείος της Τούλας. Μαζί με τον πατέρα της, δηλαδή τον αδελφό του Πλάτωνα Κοντόσταυλο έπαιζαν τη δεκαετία του '70 στους Mungo Jerry του Ρέι Ντόρσετ, το συγκρότημα που με το θρυλικό τραγούδι «In the Summertime» πούλησε 30 εκατ. δίσκους. Ο Βύρων έπαιζε μπάσο, ο Πλάτων - Στιβ, για τους Βρετανούς - έπαιζε κίμπορτς.
Με τα χρήματα που είχε κερδίσει από την περίοδο της συμμετοχής του στους Mungo Jerry - που δεν ήταν και πάρα πολλά αφού ο αριθμός των μελών του συγκροτήματος ήταν μεγάλος - ο Μπάιρον Κοντόσταβλος, ή Uncle B για την Τουλίσα, έφτιαξε στούντιο ηχογράφησης. Και αποφάσισε να βάλει τον γιο του Ντίνο (Κωνσταντίνο) Κοντόσταυλο, γνωστό σήμερα ως ράπερ Ντάπι, στον δρόμο της μουσικής, μαζί με την ανιψιά του και έναν φίλο τους, τον Ρίτσαρντ Ρόουσον (ή Φέιζερ). Στον δρόμο της μουσικής, για να αποφύγουν άλλα μονοπάτια της ευκολίας και της παρακμής στην όχι και τόσο ήσυχη γειτονιά του βόρειου Λονδίνου, όπου μεγάλωσαν.
Τον Βύρωνα Κοντόσταυλο που είχε παντρευτεί Ελληνίδα, τη Ζωή Αγόρου, τον βρήκε νεκρό στον καναπέ του σπιτιού του ο γιος του Ντάπι ένα βράδυ του 2007. Είχε πάθει καρδιακή προσβολή. Ισα που είχε προλάβει να δει το δημιούργημά του, το συγκρότημα γιου και ανιψιάς, να κάνει δυναμική εκκίνηση μπαίνοντας για πρώτη φορά στο τοπ 40. Είχε δουλέψει πολύ γι' αυτό. Γνωρίζοντας τα μυστικά της μουσικής βιομηχανίας, ήταν αυτός που τους έστρωνε στη δουλειά, ήταν αυτός που κατάφερε να προωθήσει τα τραγούδια τους στο ραδιόφωνο πριν ακόμη βγάλουν δίσκο, ήταν αυτός που τους χρηματοδοτούσε για να κάνουν ηχογραφήσεις και να αγοράζουν μουσικά όργανα και εξοπλισμό, δουλεύοντας κουρέας έξι ημέρες την εβδομάδα. [...]​
http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4650920
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N-Dubz
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulisa_Contostavlos

*N-DubZ: I need you​*


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 22, 2011)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, χάζευα στο γιουτούμπι τους N-Dubz γιατί κόλλησα με το βιντεάκι του Νίκελ στο #2210 και συνειδητοποίησα το βάθος αμέτρητο της συσσωρευμένης βλακείας στο νέτι όταν είδα ότι το πρώτο σχόλιο σε ένα τραγούδι που έφτιαξε ο dappy για τον θάνατο του πατέρα του (papa can u hear me) ήταν:
like this if you like tulisa's tits.
Σε 6 μέρες 93 άτομα έχουν κάνει like. :blink: 
(ντάξει ήταν λίγο cheesy για τα γούστα μου, αλλά έλεος ρε παιδάκι μου, πόσο πια...)


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2011)

Η μπάντα θυμίζει κάπως τους Tindersticks. Το τραγούδι κλείνει την ταινία _Win Win_ με τον Τζιαμάτι.

The National: _Think you can wait_


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2011)

Είναι απίστευτο πόσο χάρηκα που είδα κι άκουσα τον υπέροχο Μάικλ Κρόφορντ στον καινούργιο _Μάγο του Οζ_ του Άντριου Λόιντ Γουέμπερ. We go way back, the two of us. 
Το τραγούδι _Wonders of the World_ είναι νέα σύνθεση.

*Wizard of Oz (Andrew Lloyd Webber) - Michael Crawford ''Wonders of the World''*


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Προχτές αναζήτησα το πασίγνωστο _Goodnight, Irene_ στο YouTube και βρήκα αρκετές εκτελέσεις του τραγουδιού. Σήμερα που ξανάψαξα, τα πρώτα δέκα ευρήματα αφορούσαν την (υποβαθμισμένη σε τροπική καταιγίδα) Αϊρίν που πέρασε από τη Νέα Υόρκη και την καληνύχτιζαν με ανακούφιση οι Αμερικανοί. Και μια κλασική εκτέλεση τού _Goodnight, Irene_:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 1, 2011)

Καλό μήνα!


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2011)

Καλό μήνα σε όλους! :)

Try to Remember - Harry Belafonte







Try to remember the kind of September 
When life was slow and oh so mellow 
Try to remember the kind of September 
When grass was green and grain so yellow 
Try to remember the kind of September 
When you were a young and a callow fellow 
Try to remember and if you remember 
Then follow--follow


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2011)

...
September In The Rain - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2011)

Αχ, Κυκλάδες τον Σεπτέμβρη... :s :up:

Φραγκοσυριανή - Locomondo


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Earion (Sep 6, 2011)

Πολύ με συγκίνησαν οι Mode Plagal, και είχα να τους ακούσω αρκετόν καιρό. Θεωρώ τη δουλειά τους εξαίρετο δείγμα γνήσιας σύντηξης μεταξύ παραδοσιακής και σύγχρονης μουσικής και δεν σας κρύβω ότι πιστεύω πως μόνο με τέτοιες προσπάθειες προσέγγισης μπορεί να δοθεί νέα πνοή σε έναν κληρονομημένο θησαυρό (που, κακά τα ψέματα, εμείς οι Νεοέλληνες δεν ξέρουμε τι να τον κάνουμε —θα μπορούσαμε να πάρουμε παράδειγμα, λέω ενδεικτικά, από τους Ιρλανδούς και από το πώς ανανεώνουν τη δική τους παράδοση). Συγκινήθηκα δε που ξανάκουσα το υπέροχο «Φάνκυ Βεργίνα». Ευχαριστώ Δαεμάνε.

Τώρα, για να πω κι εγώ το δικό μου, αυτό που ακούσατε από τους Mode Plagal είναι παραδοσιακός χορός της Μακεδονίας, της περιοχής των Μογλενών (κεφαλοχώρι της περιοχής η Αριδαία) και λέγεται *πουσνίτσα*.
Η πουσνίτσα είναι καθαρά αντρικός χορός, χορεύεται ελεύθερα (κατά μόνας) χωρίς ο ένας να κρατά τον άλλο. Στο βορειοελλαδικό ιδίωμα πουσνίτσα σημαίνει καθιστός-γονατιστός, από το γονάτισμα των χορευτών με τα δύο γόνατα πάνω στο έδαφος. Παλιότερα η Πουσνίτσα χορευόταν μέσα στο ταψί, δηλαδή ο χορευτής έπεφτε με τα γόνατα μέσα στο ταψί.​
Συμπληρώνω το προφανές, ότι η πουσνίτσα είναι χορός επιδεικτικός. Απαιτεί δεξιοτεχνία και πολύ καλή φυσική κατάσταση.

Δείτε το βιντεάκι, διαπιστώστε και απολαύστε:


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2011)

Εγώ ευχαριστώ που τ' ακούς, Εάριον· γι' αυτό τα βάζω, προς τέρψη ή συγκίνηση.  :)
Κι ο Τάκης ο Κανέλλος, ο ντράμερ τους, παλιός συμμαθητής κι αν θυμάμαι καλά είχαμε παίξει μαζί καναδυό φορές, γυμνασιόπαιδα, τ' αρχαία χρόνια τότε που μαθαίναμε, και σύγχρονος άλλου εξαιρετικού ντράμερ και φίλου, του Παναγιώτη/Τσίκο των Παλίρροια που κι αυτοί συνθέτουν με παλιά και νέα υλικά. 

Για την πουσνίτσα, μήπως η παράδοση έχει καμιά σχέση με τον ιδιωματισμό "χορεύω στο ταψί", στα δύσκολα; 
Όπως μου είχε πει καλός φίλος με μάνα Μυτιληνιά, στην Ερεσσό τον βάλανε να χορέψει μέσα στο ταψί την παραμονή του γάμου του, εθιμικά λέει, να δει τι τον περίμενε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2011)

Στο τέλος της αμερικάνικης κωμωδίας _Bridesmaids_ ακούγεται μια γερή εκτέλεση τού _Shakin' All Over_ με μια μάλλον γέρικη γυναικεία φωνή. Τι στο καλό, αναρωτιέμαι. Ψάχνω στον φίλο μας και βρίσκω ότι η εκτελέστρια είναι μια κυρία *Wanda Jackson*, 73 ετών σήμερα, γνωστή και σαν The Queen of Rockabilly ή The First Lady of Rockabilly. Ιδού, σε ζωντανή εμφάνιση στον Λέτερμαν, με το ίδιο τραγούδι. Και όταν ήταν εικοσάχρονο καμάρι. Πιάστηκα αδιάβαστος.







Wanda Jackson: _Hard-Headed Woman_ (1958)


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2011)

Κι εγώ, αδιάβαστος. Είχα ακούσει κάποτε το αποκάτω σε κάποια συλλογή, αλλά παρότι μου άρεσε, δεν συγκράτησα το όνομά της (θέλω ένα γερό reindexing στους δείκτες). Ευχαριστώ, Νικ.L!

Fujiyama Mama - Wanda Jackson


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2011)

Στις 4 Αυγούστου ο Τόνι Μπένετ έκλεισε τα 85 του και αυτές τις μέρες θα κυκλοφορήσει το _Duets II_, με εξαιρετική παρέα. Το τρίτο τραγούδι του δίσκου είναι το _Body and Soul_, που τραγούδησε με την Amy Winehouse. Αυτή θα γινόταν σήμερα είκοσι οκτώ.

*Tony Bennett with Amy Winehouse:* _Body and Soul_







http://www.tanea.gr/politismos/article/?aid=4656939


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2011)

...
The Galway Girl - Mundy & Sharon Shannon


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2011)

_You've made me so very happy_ (Blood, Sweat and Tears)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2011)

Rock legends REM announce split

Τα πατριωτάκια ;) από το Άθενς, Τζόρτζια ανακοίνωσαν ότι κλείνουν το μαγαζί. Τελικά...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2011)

Ακούγεται *πολύ δυνατά* η Lykke Li: :)


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 26, 2011)

Βγήκα για λίγο από τη σπηλιά μου, στην οποία ξαναμπαίνω πάραυτα.
Στην ερώτηση "Ποιοι είναι οι δέκα δίσκοι που σου άλλαξαν τη ζωή" (ή έστω συνόδευσαν μουσικά πολλές σημαντικές στιγμές της), έχω πάντα ένα σταθερό top 5 και οι υπόλοιπες θέσεις αλλάζουν ανά χρονική περίοδο και διάθεση.

To _The Hurting_ ανήκει σ' αυτό το σταθερό top 5. Ήταν ένα από τα ελάχιστα δισκάκια που έπαιρνα πάντα μαζί μου όπου κι αν πήγαινα -πριν αποκτήσω λάπτοπ. Τώρα, είναι ένα από τα ελάχιστα δισκάκια στο ράφι που δεν έχουν ούτε έναν κόκκο σκόνης. Το ανοίγω, χαζεύω το βιβλιαράκι, το ξαναβάζω ευλαβικά στην (περίοπτη) θέση του και ξέρω απ' έξω τους στίχους όλων των τραγουδιών. Και οι Tears for Fears είναι η μόνη μπάντα που δεν κατάφερα να δω ποτέ λάιβ. Ζηλεύω αφάνταστα εκείνους που τους είδαν (πόσο μάλλον την εποχή που είχε κυκλοφορήσει ο δίσκος και εγώ ακόμα μπουσούλαγα).
Και δεν αντέχω ν' ακούω πως η διασκευή του Gary Jules (ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, του τύπου από το αμερικανικό τραγουδιάρικο ριάλιτι) στο Mad World είναι καλύτερη. Εκνευρίζομαι.


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## somnambulist (Sep 29, 2011)

Για τα εικοσάχρονα του Μάιλς Ντέιβις


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2011)

...
Επειδή μ' έκανε να χαμογελάσω τανγκιντσίκ.

The KKK took my baby away - Burger Project


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2011)

Κι αυτά, εκτός από τη μουσική, για το εξαιρετικό σλόγκαν: *ΤΣΙGANIZE IT!* :up:

Nuage (W. Spencer, D. Reinhardt) - The Swing Shoes





 

Καραγκιόζης


----------



## Costas (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool Music Instrument


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2011)

*Wonderful World* από τον Simon Bloom (Συμεών Νικολαΐδης, ο γιος του σκηνοθέτη Νίκου Νικολαΐδη)


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## somnambulist (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2011)

Αφορμή ένας συνειρμός:


Earion said:


> η παρέα των χίπηδων, τα παιδιά των λουλουδιών που έφερναν στην Κοιλάδα του Πυριτίου την κουλτούρα της Καλιφόρνιας της δεκαετίας του ’60







*The Move. Fields of People*

(WYATT DAY & JON PIERSON)

Wildflowers grow everywhere
Vibrations flow, things will have to change
Strange new ideas fill the air
Some people leave, others grieve
Some were bare but things will change
Old concepts go
New ones grow
All at once the world begins to love again
And the wildflowers grow out of fields
Fields of people
There's no such thing as a weed
Seeds of hatred
Plant them and soon they will breed
Wildflowers grow everywhere
Vibrations flow, things will have to change
Strange new ideas fill the air
Some people leave, others grieve
Some were bare but things will change
Old concepts go, new ones grow
All at once the world begins to love again
And the wildflowers grow out of love
Love of people
There's no such thing as a weed
Seeds of hatred
Plant them and soon they will breed
Fields of people
There's no such thing as a weed
Seeds of hatred
Plant them and soon they will feed
Wildflowers grow everywhere
Vibrations flow, things will have to change
Strange new ideas fill the air
Some people leave, others grieve
Some were bare but things will change
Old concepts go, new ones grow
All at once the world begins to love again
And the wildflowers grow out of fields
Fields of people
There's no such thing as a weed
Seeds of hatred
Plant them and soon they will breed
Fields of people
There's no such thing as a weed
Seeds of hatred
Plant them and soon they will breed
Fields of people
There's no such thing as a weed
Seeds of hatred
Plant them and soon they will breed


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2011)

*Tenuousness, Andrew Bird*: Τραγούδι στο κλείσιμο της ταινίας _Crazy, Stupid, Love_ — μιας απρόσμενα καλής κωμωδίας, από τις καλύτερες που έχει βγάλει το Χόλιγουντ τα τελευταία χρόνια. Συνέχεια φοβόμουν, «να το, έρχεται το κλισέ που δεν αντέχω», και πάντα έπεφτα έξω (τουλάχιστον στα κλισέ που δεν αντέχω — κάποια άλλα κλισέ πρέπει να υπηρετούνται).







Tenuous at best was all he had to say
When pressed about the rest of it, the world that is
From proto-Sanskrit Minoans to Porto-centric Lisboans
Greek Cypriots and harbor sorts who hang around in ports a lot, uh huh

(Όχι, δεν κατάλαβα Χριστό από το τραγούδι...)


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Για να ζηλεύει ο daeman...

Tom Waits: Back In The Crowd (Oct 2011)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_as_Me


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2011)

Πιθανότατα το 'χω ξαναβάλει, αλλά πάρτε το άλλη μία διότι είναι άπαιχτο... :devil: Ίσως ο μοναδικός τρόπος ν' ακούσω γαλλικό στίχο... :inno: Hasta la vista, mi amor!


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2011)

Ό,τι χαίρομαι θυμάμαι...

Peter Gabriel: _The Rhythm of the Heat_


----------



## Costas (Oct 22, 2011)

Selah Sue: Ragamuffin (έχει κι από Bjork, έχει κι από Prince, έχει κι από ρέγκε, έχει κι από ολόδικό της)

http://www.lefigaro.fr/musique/2011/10/18/03006-20111018ARTFIG00429-selah-sue-remporte-le-prix-constantin-2011.php

Yeah!


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2011)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ανακάλυψη. Τραγουδάει σαν κακομαθημένο μορτάκι που δεν μπορείς να του θυμώσεις (παναπεί, Μπιορκ). Άκουσα κι άλλα στο γιούτιουμπ, όλα ενδιαφέροντα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 25, 2011)

...
Δεν είναι από τα καλύτερα, αλλά μου θυμίζει μια από τις καλύτερες εποχές μου, τότε που άκουγα την αμερικάνικη ΥΕΝΕΔ, άμαθος, άδολος κι ανέμελος πιτσιρικάς, και μου το θύμισε σήμερα η Αλεξάνδρα.

Do That To Me One More Time - Captain & Tennille


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2011)

Καλά που υπάρχει και το YouTube. *Evanescence: Bring Me To Life*


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2011)

Τι να πω εγώ — αυτό το τραγούδι τα λέει όλα... :inno::blush:


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2011)

...
Jackdaw - David Gray







Full Steam - David Gray & Annie Lennox


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2011)

Καλημέρα! Κι επειδή η καλή μέρα απ' το πρωί φαίνεται, το παρακάτω συνεισφέρει στην οπτικοποίηση της αμαλγάμωσης του cool με το culo: 




Ιδού λοιπόν τι συμβαίνει όταν συνεργάζονται ο παραγωγός (Timbaland), ο τραγουδιστής (Pitbull) και ο ντίτζει (David Guetta) που 'χουν αυτήν τη στιγμή το άγγιγμα του Μίδα ο καθένας τους. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2011)

Μπράβο, Ζαζ! :clap:
Αμαλγαμάτο, οπτικώς τουλάχιστον. Στον τίτλο "Pass at me", νομίζω ότι ένα γράμμα περιττεύει.


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2011)

...
*Guy Fawkes Night*, also known as Guy Fawkes Day, Bonfire Night and Firework Night, is an annual commemoration observed on 5 November, primarily in Great Britain. Its history begins with the events of 5 November 1605, when Guy Fawkes, a member of the Gunpowder Plot, was arrested while guarding explosives the plotters had placed beneath the House of Lords...

The Ballad of Guy Fawkes - Green On Red


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2011)

Δαιμάνιακ, να με συμπαθάς που 'γώ θα συνεχίσω το βιολί μου: :inno:


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2011)

Μα εννοείται, Ζαζ, you're the coolest cat! :up: Αν δεν τα βάλεις κι εσύ αυτά που δεν τα ξέρω, πώς θα τα μάθω; :)
Άλλωστε έχω κι άλλο χώρο όχι μόνο για το βιολί μου, για ολόκληρη ορχήστρα. Πέρνα κι από κει μια βόλτα για λίγη ποικιλία, μην το μονοπωλώ και το φάει η μονοτονία.


----------



## somnambulist (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2011)

Από τις σπάνιες γαίες, Tweeddle dee dee, tweeddle dee dum, look out, baby, 'cause Nickel's twiddling his thumbs :)

Get Ready - Rare Earth (In Concert, 1971)






Fee-fi-fo-fo-fum, look out, baby, now here I come


----------



## Palavra (Nov 10, 2011)

Επίκαιρο :) Είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάπου το 'χει ξαναβάλει ο Δαιμάνος, αλλά από μνήμη δεν έχουμε, μας τελείωσε.


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 13, 2011)

Kαι μεταφρασμένο στα ελληνικά!


----------



## Costas (Nov 14, 2011)

New glorious Kate Bush album: 50 Words for Snow (npr music). Πολύ πιο βατή.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2011)

Το Τμήμα Παροχής Εγγυήσεων σας ενημερώνει: «I guarantee you'll miss me»: :)





Σιγά τα νέα, θα μου πείτε — κάτι ανάλογο έγραψε και ο Πυθαγόρας το σωτήριον έτος 1979: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPfd4fqIsXc.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2011)

Χεχε, supernatural...


----------



## Costas (Nov 16, 2011)

Όσο υπάρχει το YouTube ας το εκμεταλλευτούμε... Flower of the Mountain (Kate Bush / James Joyce)






yeeeees first I gave him the bit of seedcake out of my mouth and it was leapyear like now yes 16 years ago my God after that long kiss I near lost my breath yes he said I was a flower of the mountain yes so we are flowers all a woman’s body yes

_stepping out of the page into the sensual world.... stepping out of the page into the sensual world...._

and Gibraltar as a girl where I was a Flower of the mountain yes when I put the rose in my hair like the Andalusian girls used or shall I wear a red yes and how he kissed me under the Moorish wall and I thought well as well him as another

_stepping out of the page into the sensual world.... stepping out of the page into the sensual world...._

and then I asked him with my eyes to ask again yes and then he asked me would I yes to say yes my mountain flower and first I put my arms around him yes and drew him down to me so he could feel my breasts all perfume yes and his heart was going like mad and yes I said yes I will yes

(δεν έκανα αντιβολή με το βιβλίο)


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 20, 2011)

Kαι κάτι για να χορέψουμε!:twit:


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

Δεν είχα ακούσει το _Notre-Dame de Paris_. Για την ακρίβεια, δεν είχα καν αντιληφθεί την ύπαρξή του. Δεν είναι κακό (άλλωστε, «Notre-Dame de Paris, according to the Guinness Book of Records, had the most successful first year of any musical ever»), αλλά δεν είναι _Les Misérables_.


Άντε και μια ροκιά που θυμήθηκα από πολύ πρόσφατη διασκευή της...

Van Halen: Hot for teacher


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2011)

R u ready for the truth today?  Πάει, κάψαμε ένα ακόμη σετ ηχεία...


----------



## somnambulist (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## somnambulist (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2011)

Κλασική ρουμανική παραγωγή, τυπική συνταγή για χιτ από τ' αποδυτήρια:


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2011)

...
Milestones - Rotterdam Ska-Jazz Foundation 







Night in Tunisia


----------



## somnambulist (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## somnambulist (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2011)

Pink Floyd: _On the turning away_. Το έχω τσακίσει αυτές τις μέρες.

On the turning away
From the pale and downtrodden
And the words they say
Which we won't understand
"Don't accept that what's happening
Is just a case of others' suffering
Or you'll find that you're joining in
The turning away".

It's a sin that somehow
Light is changing to shadow
And casting its shroud
Over all we have known
Unaware how the ranks have grown
Driven on by a heart of stone
We could find that we're all alone
In the dream of the proud.

On the wings of the night
As the daytime is stirring
Where the speechless unite
In a silent accord
Using words you will find are strange
Mesmerised as they light the flame
Feel the new wind of change
On the wings of the night.

No more turning away
From the weak and the weary
No more turning away
From the coldness inside
Just a world that we all must share
It's not enough just to stand and stare
Is it only a dream that there'll be
No more turning away?


----------



## somnambulist (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2011)

...
Αυτά τα δυο για τον Ζάζουλα.

Jump Around Sound - Brooklyn Funk Essentials







Some Like It Hot - Club des Belugas


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2011)

daeman said:


> Αυτά τα δυο για τον Ζάζουλα.


Θενξ!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2011)

Πολύς καλός Γκέτα (Γκετά) με Άσερ στα φωνητικά, σε κάτι διαφορετικό απ' τα συνηθισμένα του:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2011)

Το 'χω ξαναγράψει πως του 'χω αδυναμία, τον παρακολουθώ απ' το 2000 (όταν πρωτοζήτησα σ' ελληνικό δισκάδικο σιντι-σινγκλάκια του, τότε, με κοίταγαν σαν εξωγήινο), και μόλις έβγαλε ένα δυνατό:


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2011)

Μια στιγμή, μια μπαλάντα από πολύ μακρινές εποχές (πριν γεννηθείτε).

Eric Burdon: The Immigrant Lad


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως ήμουν γεννημένος! Τέλος πάντων, η New York Times θυμήθηκε τους Doors: Been down so long... (and it looks like up to me)


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2011)

Τους Doors τους θυμήθηκα κι εγώ την περασμένη εβδομάδα και τους έκανα το προσωπικό μου τρίμπιουτ. Τους είχα ακούσει τόσο πολύ που ήθελα αποτοξίνωση. Αλλά ακούγονται σερί οι έξι δίσκοι, με μια διαχρονική φρεσκάδα, τύφλα να 'χει ο Μότσαρτ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2011)

Βρε Κώστα, φτάνεις στη μικρή περιοχή και δε σουτάρεις;  Σαν τον Αρδίζογλου ένα πράμα. ;) 
Τέτοια πάσα δεν την αφήνω, να τα ξανακούνε και οι νέοι παίχτες. 

Been down so long - The Doors 







Και για τον Νικέλ, να βάλω και το επόμενο του δίσκου. Ευχαριστώ για την αφορμή να το ξανακούσω! :) 
Γεννημένος ήμουνα τότε, αλλά - μικρό παιδί - δεν είχα πάει ακόμα στην οδό Ταμπάκου.

Year of the Guru - Eric Burdon & The Animals


----------



## Aurelia (Dec 6, 2011)

KATE WAX - I KNIT YOU 





Chumbawamba - Bella Ciao 





Pascal Comelade - Satisfacció 





T2 - No More White Horses





IZIA - So much trouble 





Προσπαθώ να συναγωνιστώ τον Δαίμαν...αλλά θέλω προπόνηση στην τραγουδοανάρτηση


----------



## Aurelia (Dec 6, 2011)

Και επειδή έχω κέφια...on continue un peu...
Απολαυστικά και τα βιντεάκια! 

Νίκος Κυπουργός ~ ΣΤΟ ΤΣΙΡΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΝΙΝΟ 





Zaz - Prends garde à ta langue





ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ - Ο ΜΑΝΤΗΣ





Hannah Peel-Electricity


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2011)

Πω πω, τέτοιο λάθος τόσον καιρό! Τελικά είναι *η* Ζαζ!


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2011)

Πω πω, πάνε δέκα χρόνια...

Damien Rice: _The Blower's Daughter_ (από το άλμπουμ _O_, που ηχογραφήθηκε το 2001 και κυκλοφόρησε το 2002)


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2011)

Βέβαια, αυτό έγινε 40 χρονών αυτό το μήνα.

King Crimson: Islands, από το ομώνυμο άλμπουμ


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2011)

Μανούλα αυτός που βρήκε το παρακάτω τραγούδι του Ιταλού συνθέτη μουσικής για τον κινηματογράφο Riz Ortolani σε ταινία του 1971 και το έβαλε σε μια δραματική σεκάνς του εντυπωσιακού _Drive_.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2011)

Η καλή μέρα απ' το πρωί φαίνεται:


----------



## Aurelia (Dec 11, 2011)

Chrysta Bell-Swing with me

Clara Engel-Madagascar

Unwoman-Do you love me


----------



## Oneiro13 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## LostVerse (Dec 11, 2011)

Μια και οι Ιρανοί έχουν λόγους να χαίρονται αυτές τις μέρες...


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2011)

...
Spoonful - Ten Years After


----------



## Aurelia (Dec 14, 2011)

Για καληνύχτα...το πρώτο και το τρίτο. Για καλημέρα το δεύτερο. Έτσι ανακατεμένα που τα βάζω...καλά να πάθω! 

Night Trains- Vladimirska
The Rain And The Sea - Inga Liljeström 

Nicu Alifantis- Rar( Slow)


----------



## Aurelia (Dec 16, 2011)

Αφιερώμένο σε όλους όσους έχουν πιάσει συχνότητα,

Anna Calvi - Baby it's you





σε όσους χαίρονται το κουκοσάλι, 

Γιάνναρος - Βοσκαδουράκι Αμούστακο





σε όσους παραδέχονται ότι υπάρχει κι άλλος τρόπος εκτός από τον "τέλειο" δικό τους.

Κατερίνα Σιάπαντα- Υπάρχει κι άλλος τρόπος


----------



## somnambulist (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2011)

Πράγματι timeless...





Και η αρχική βερσιόν των Savatage:





Περισσότερα εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_Eve/Sarajevo_12/24 .


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2011)

Cesária Évora (1941-2011)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2011)

Ένα κουαρτέτο από ελληνικές παραγωγές που ξεσηκώνουν για τα καλά την κλαμπ σκηνή:

Η μαθήτρια της Γ' Λυκείου Αθηνά Μανουκιάν με τον DJ Kas:





Οι Playmen με τον απίστευτο T-Pain και τον Alex Leon:





Οι House Twins με τη Lisa Rey:





Και τέλος οι Slick Beats:


----------



## Earion (Dec 28, 2011)

Μια και θυμόμαστε τους Λεντ Ζέππελιν αυτές τις μέρες, κι επειδή δεν λέει ούτε να επαναλαμβάνουμε τα παλιά, ούτε να συμπίπτουμε στα πρόσφατα, εγώ θα σας βάλω την ωραιότερη κατ’ εμέ διασκευή


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2011)

...
 Δίκιο έχεις, Earion. Τα παλιά τα επαναλαμβάνουμε σαν βάση και μαγιά για τα καινούργια. Είναι κρίμα να ζει κανείς στο παρελθόν - ή στο μέλλον, βέβαια· δεν υπάρχει ζωή v.2.0, αυτή η μία μάς έλαχε και σ' αυτήν πρέπει να πορευτούμε - 
όμως γι' αυτό το Living in the Past δεν πιστεύω να έχεις αντιρρήσεις. Life's a long song. :)

*Living in the Past* - Jethro Tull 






1. Song For Jeffrey / 2. Love Story (03:25) / 3. Christmas Song (06:32) / 4. Living In the Past (09:41) / 5. Driving Song (13:04) / 6. Sweet Dream (15:48) / 7. Singing All Day (19:54) / 8. Witches Promise (23:01) / 9. Inside (26:50) / 10. Just Trying To Be (30:43) / 11. By Kind Permission Of (live) (32:20) / 12. Dharma For One (live) (42:30) / 13. Wond'ring Again (52:28) / 14. Locomotive Breath (56:44) / 15. Life Is A Long Song (1:01:13) / 16. Up The 'Pool (1:04:35) / 17. Dr. Bogenbroom (1:07:50) / 18. For Later (1:10:51) / 19. Nursie (1:12:59) 

Οι στίχοι εδώ.

Σαν μικρό παιδί χοροπηδούσα πριν από 30 χρόνια, όταν μου έφεραν από την Αγγλία αυτό το διπλό βινύλιο σε ειδική έκδοση με 16σέλιδο ένθετο με τους στίχους που μέχρι τότε πάσχιζα να βγάλω εξ ακοής, με τις πρώτες έγχρωμες και ιλουστρασιόν, μαγικές φωτογραφίες τους που έβλεπα. Εκστασιασμένος το άνοιξα κι έβαλα τη βελόνα στ' αυλάκι. Τη βελόνα που έχει κυλήσει σε πολλά τέτοια αυλάκια από τότε. Στο αυλάκι όπου πολύ νερό έχει κυλήσει από τότε. Γλυκό, πικρό, αλμυρό, ξινό, γλυφό, δυσάρεστο κι ευχάριστο, ξεδιψαστικό και μουδιαστικό, ξεσηκωτικό και καθηλωτικό, εμπνευστικό και προσγειωτικό. Ας κυλάει το νερό - ας είναι τρεχούμενο και λαγαρό, όχι στάσιμο και θολό - κι ό,τι βρέξει, ας κατεβάσει. Όποιος δίψα πια δεν έχει, τόπο άδικα κρατεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2011)

Μα δεν *ήσουν* μικρό παιδί πριν από 30 χρόνια; :inno::devil:


----------



## Earion (Dec 28, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά Δαεμάνε, μας το χρωστούσες αυτό! Οι υπόλοιποι κάνετε τον κόπο να μας καταλάβετε...



nickel said:


> ... Τζέθρο και ξανά Τζέθρο — έχει άπειρα το καλάθι.



Υπομονή. Ξέρεις πόσους δίσκους τους δεν έχουμε παίξει ακόμα;


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't bring it, don't bring it
Don't bring the misery down on me...
Wear the Misery's Crown.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2011)

...
Shish Kebab Yéyé - Ali Baba Et Ses 4 Voleurs (Quebec)






Vive le shish kebab!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2011)

...
*Robert Fripp String Quintet Live in Japan* 1992 (full Concert)






Robert Fripp, Trey Gunn & The California Guitar Trio (Paul Richards, Bert Lams, Hideyo Moriya)
Live at FM Tokyo Hall, Japan, 11/11/92


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2011)

Μια απρόσμενη ροκ διασκευή του τραγουδιού της Αρλέτας _Μια φορά θυμάμαι μ’ αγαπούσες_, με τίτλο _I Remember A Time When Once You Used To Love Me_, από τους Αυστραλούς _Dirty Three_. Αλλά θα πρέπει πρώτα να διαβάσετε το γλυκό κομμάτι του Γ. Βαρουφάκη στο Protagon.gr (για να μάθετε και για την ταινία _The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert_, του 1994).


----------



## Elsa (Dec 30, 2011)

Ωραίο το κείμενο του Βαρουφάκη, πράγματι... Την Πρισίλα την είχα δει τότε που βγήκε στις αίθουσες, αλλά το _Praise _πού θα το βρούμε, που μου γεννήθηκε η περιέργεια να το δω;


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2011)

Δες τα τρία αποσπάσματα που έχει εκεί και, αν δεν σου περάσει η κάψα: email [email protected]


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 2, 2012)

We'll keep on trying
Tread that fine line
We'll keep on smiling
And whatever will be, will be


----------



## Aurelia (Jan 2, 2012)

Μασάζ στα τύμπανα:

Liquid Stranger-Dance On The Petals Avoiding The Nettles 





Ghost Dance-ALLTOGETHERNOW

Arthur H & Feist - La chanson de Satie


----------



## Aurelia (Jan 5, 2012)

Διάλειμμα...:cheek:

The Jezabels - Long Highway


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2012)

Πάρα μα πάρα (μα πάρα!!!) πολύ καλή η Imany από τις Κομόρες:





ΥΓ1: Για όσους τούς αρέσουν τ' ανεβασμένα bpm, ακόμη καλύτερο κι απ' το ορίτζιναλ:





ΥΓ2: Βέβαια, οι στίχοι αποτελούν το απόλυτο tribute στην παράνοια που χαρακτηρίζει τον γυναικείο τρόπο σκέψης — You will never know / I will never show / What I feel / What I need from you, no... Δεν είναι ν' απορεί μετά κανείς που οι γυναίκες έχουν ανακηρυχθεί «το μεγαλύτερο μυστήριο του σύμπαντος».


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2012)

Castanets: No Voice Was Raised (άλμπουμ _First Light's Freeze_ τού 1995 - από μια σκηνή τού _Perfect Sense_ του 2011)


----------



## Aurelia (Jan 13, 2012)

Ορεκτικό για να χαρούμε λίγο...





Sivert Høyem - Prisoner Of The Road 







Ludovico Einaudi - "Nuvole bianche"





Αυτό 'δώ κάτω... επίσης γευστικό!
Whole Lotta Love Cover by Alice Michel 

Extremely Loud And Incredibly Close - Alexandre Desplat


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2012)

Ώρα για παιδική μουσική. Αυτό το είχα πρωτοακούσει στον λατρεμένο πρώτο δίσκο της Μαίρης Χόπκιν, που λέω να τον ξανακούσω σε λίγο — έχει να πέσει πολύ ξεσκόνισμα.

Mary Hopkin: _Inchworm_ (album: Postcard, 1969) 






Αργότερα άκουσα τον Ντάνι Κέι να το τραγουδά, πρώτη εκτέλεση, στην ταινία _Χανς Κρίστιαν Άντερσεν_ του 1952. Εδώ με τα Μάπετς (1978):






Πόντο πόντο φτάνουμε στον Πολ Μακάρτνεϊ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2012)

Παράλειψη, παράλειψη που λείπει τόσον καιρό. Βιντεάκι με καλή (ασπρόμαυρη, βέβαια) φωτογραφία

_Colorblind_, από τους Counting Crows


----------



## Aurelia (Jan 20, 2012)

We Take Care Of Our Own -Bruce Springsteen


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2012)

*Enigma*: _Gravity Of Love_


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

Η Σελίν Ντιόν να λέει το τραγούδι της Τίνας; Και όμως, και όμως. Πριν από δεκατόσα χρόνια, αλλά εγώ τώρα το ανακάλυψα.

Celine Dion: River Deep - Mountain High


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 28, 2012)

Pacific Gas & Electric - Are You Ready


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 29, 2012)

Mavis Staples - A Dying Man's Plea


----------



## panadeli (Jan 29, 2012)

Ίσως δεν είναι το κατάλληλο νήμα, αλλά το ανεβάζω γιατί δεν το χορταίνω:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2012)

Χεχε, πολύ καλό!


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2012)

Να βάζουμε και κανένα ποπάκι.

Lana Del Rey - Gramma


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2012)

Τι ποπάκι; Αυτή όταν θα μεγαλώσει θα γίνει Ποπάρα, gagawise.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Ένα από τα πιο ωραία τραγούδια στο άλμπουμ της που κυκλοφόρησε προ ημερών και με έβαλε η κόρη μου ν' ακούσω ήταν το Video Games. Με το που μπαίνει το τραγούδι λέω «Κάπου το ξέρω το βαλσάκι». Πρώτα προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ ξένο τραγούδι, αλλά μετά από ένα γρήγορο ξεσκόνισμα, να φύγει το πάνω πάνω στρώμα της σαλτσχάιμερ, πέρασα στη σωστή Ελληνίδα τραγουδίστρια. Ναι, αλλά ποιο τραγούδι της, για να το ακούσω και να βεβαιωθώ; Θα έπρεπε να τα ακούσω όλα που έχει το ΥouTube, αλλά έπραξα κάτι πιο πονηρό. Έβαλα τα στοιχεία του τραγουδιού της Del Rey και το όνομα της Ελληνίδας τραγουδίστριας στα αγγλικά και το Google μού έδωσε 286.000 ευρήματα! Τα θηρία είχαν ήδη ανακαλύψει την ομοιότητα και έθεταν τα αναμενόμενα ερωτήματα.

Ακούστε το τραγούδι και κάντε το κουίζ στον εαυτό σας. Αν είστε πιο σκράπες στα ελληνικά τραγούδια από μένα, οι σύνδεσμοι-απαντήσεις στο τέλος.

Lana Del Rey: _Video Games_







Τα ευρήματα

Το ελληνικό σε γιουτιουμπάκι


P.S. Το άλμπουμ της, πάντως, είναι από τα καλύτερα της ποπ που έχω ακούσει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2012)

US singer and actress Whitney Houston dies aged 48 (BBC)


----------



## Eudokia (Feb 12, 2012)

Τι κρίμα, άνθρωποι με απίστευτα χαρίσματα να μην αγαπούν τον εαυτό τους!


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2012)

Τι άνθρωποι;;; Εδώ χώρες ολόκληρες με απίστευτα χαρίσματα δεν αγαπούν τον εαυτό τους.


----------



## crystal (Feb 16, 2012)

Το νέο κόλλημα


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2012)

Στο επεισόδιο τού _Glee_ που μεταδόθηκε στις 14/2/2012, τρεις μέρες μετά το θάνατο της Γουίτνι Χιούστον, η Amber Riley, που παίζει το ρόλο της Μερσέντες, τραγουδά αυτό το δύσκολο τραγούδι της μακαρίτισσας, το _I Will Always Love You_, το οποίο ήταν προγραμματισμένο από πριν να το τραγουδήσει, δεν το χώσανε την τελευταία στιγμή. Και το τραγουδά θεϊκά!

Glee's Amber Riley: _I Will Always Love You_


----------



## pidyo (Feb 19, 2012)

Κάθε λίγες μέρες τους τελευταίους μήνες με πιάνει ένα απίστευτο κόλλημα με μια νεαρή (δεν έχει κλείσει τα 21) αμερικανίδα οργανοπαίκτρια (μπάντζο, κιθάρες, κιθαρόνια, μαντολίνα κλπ.), τραγουδίστρια και συνθέτρια bluegrass, τη Sarah Jarosz (Γιάρος στα ουγγρικά απ' όπου φαίνεται να υπάρχει μια απώτερη καταγωγή, Τζερόουζ στ' αμερικάνικα). Οι πρώτες της εμφανίσεις και ο πρώτος δίσκος ήταν καθαρό bluegrass, αλλά ο δεύτερος δίσκος δείχνει ότι εξελίσσεται μουσικά, με σαφείς απόηχους από τη μεγάλη Τζόνι Μίτσελ.

Καιρός να ενοχλήσω κι εσάς:


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Καιρός να ενοχλήσω κι εσάς:


Harass away. Χαρά μας.
Ξεχείλισε η νεανική φρεσκάδα και η πληθωρικότητα των εγχόρδων, τόσο που έβγαλα σφουγγαρόπανο στο τέλος.


----------



## Earion (Feb 20, 2012)

Ωραία η πιτσιρίκα. Και τώρα που είμαστε σε αυτό το ύφος, θυμήθηκα τους *16 Horsepower*. Ιδού από ζωντανή εμφάνιση η γνωστότερη επιτυχία τους *American Wheeze* και παρακάτω (στο 4.50) ένα *Redneck Reel*.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ένα κουαρτέτο από ελληνικές παραγωγές που ξεσηκώνουν για τα καλά την κλαμπ σκηνή:
> 
> Η μαθήτρια της Γ' Λυκείου Αθηνά Μανουκιάν με τον DJ Kas: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSB9HBQJ71w
> 
> ...



Update — με οπτικό αφιέρωμα στο σκάκι (Δόκτωρ, ευκαιρία γι' ανάλυση παρτίδων!):

Πρώτα μια εκπληκτική παραγωγή από τους Playmen (feat. Demy) — και καταγεγραμμένες τις κινήσεις των κομματιών:





Και, φυσικά, Shaya — ελληνικά (με πολύ κακό lip-sync )...





...αγγλικά (δεν έχει το λεκτικό μπρίζωμα του ελληνικού, αλλ' ίσως και ν' ακούγεται καλύτερα)...





...και όλα μαζί (DeeJay Nikos In The Mix):


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2012)

Αφού πιάσαμε τις ελληνικές παραγωγές, να προσθέσω και το _Μόνο Μπροστά_: :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2012)

Βραβευμένα στα φετινά Grammy:

Το αναμενόμενο *Rolling in the Deep* της Adele (που δεν το βρίσκω εδώ). Και μόνο αυτό το ανέβασμα έχει 240 εκατομμύρια ακούσματα αυτή τη στιγμή...







Το άγνωστό μου *Mean* (καλύτερη σόλο εκτέλεση τραγουδιού της κάντρι) από το παιδί-θαύμα της κάντρι, την Taylor Swift (δυστυχώς, έχουν φάει την πανέμορφη εκτέλεση στην τελετή των Grammy). All you're ever gonna be is mean. Η κακία θα σου μείνει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Update — με οπτικό αφιέρωμα στο σκάκι (Δόκτωρ, ευκαιρία γι' ανάλυση παρτίδων!):
> 
> Πρώτα μια εκπληκτική παραγωγή από τους Playmen (feat. Demy) — και καταγεγραμμένες τις κινήσεις των κομματιών:



Δυστυχώς, με το κλασικό λάθος που εμφανίζεται, άγνωστο γιατί, στις περισσότερες μη σκακιστικές δημόσιες εμφανίσεις του σκακιού. Τη λάθος τοποθέτηση της σκακιέρας.

Ο *βασικός κανόνας* για την τοποθέτηση της σκακιέρας ανάμεσα στους δύο παίκτες είναι:

*Το τετράγωνο στο δεξί χέρι των σκακιστών είναι πάντα λευκό.*


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Βραβευμένα στα φετινά Grammy:



Α ΟΚ, λίγο παραπάνω από μία ώρα σού πήρε να επέμβεις.  Ας το επαναφέρω λοιπόν στην Demy: :twit:


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2012)

Πρόσεξε, θα βάλω Λίγκετι!


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 22, 2012)

Πέρα από τη συναισθηματική εμπλοκή που έχω με το συγκρότημα, νομίζω, ότι είναι καλά και τα κομμάτια.


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2012)

Καλά, δεν βάζω Λίγκετι, είναι παλιός. Θα βάλω Μπον Ιβέρ.

Bon Iver (βγαίνει από το Bon hiver): _Minnesota, WI_


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2012)

Την περίοδο από το 1985 έως και σήμερα ο πλέον αποδεκτός ορισμός για τα γερμανόφωνα τσαρτ ήταν: «Το μοναδικό μέρος τού κόσμου στο οποίο απαντάται η δισκογραφία τού Ντέιβιντ Χέισελχοφ». Ωστόσο οι γερμανόφωνοι συνεχίζουν την αντικομφορμιστική μουσική στάση τους, εδραιώνοντας και τον ακόλουθο εναλλακτικό ορισμό: «Το μοναδικό μέρος τού κόσμου στο οποίο κάνει επιτυχία το _Geronimo_».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 28, 2012)

Hyperbolen! Kryaden! :inno:


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

Azure Ray: _Larraine_


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

Σε μια θλιβερή στιγμή των φετινών Όσκαρ, στο τετράλεπτο που αφιερώθηκε γα να θυμηθούμε τους ανθρώπους του κινηματογράφου που έφυγαν μέσα στο δωδεκάμηνο, η Εσπεράντσα Σπόλντινγκ τραγούδησε το κλασικό πια _What a Wonderful World_ — και ρίγησαν πολλοί με την ομορφιά της εκτέλεσης. Με την ελπίδα ότι δεν θα αφαιρεθεί το βιντεάκι, ιδού — με ευχές για καλό μήνα:








Η Esperanza Spalding πήρε στα περσινά Γκράμι το βραβείο του καλύτερου νέου καλλιτέχνη, για το οποίο είχε προταθεί και το ίνδαλμα των δεκάχρονων, ο Τζάστιν Μπίμπερ. Γράφει κάποιος κάτω από το γιουτιουμπάκι:

Reminds me of all those insane people who were pissed that she won the Grammy for best new artist over Justin Bieber. Dear Justin, this is what real music sounds like. You could spend the rest of your﻿ life in the studio and not make something this pure.


----------



## Eudokia (Mar 1, 2012)

Καλό μήνα σε όλους.
Επιτρέψτε μου να σας θυμίσω το "Caruso" του Lucio Dalla που έφυγε σήμερα. Λίγοι ξέρουν ότι αυτό το τόσο όμορφο τραγούδι που περιγράφει τις τελευταίες ώρες του τενόρου Enrico Caruso και που έγινε γνωστό με τη φωνή του Pavarotti, γράφτηκε από αυτόν τον τόσο ταλαντούχο ανθρωπάκο με το καπέλο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

Υπάρχει λήμμα στη Wikipedia με τους στίχους του τραγουδιού και τη μετάφρασή τους:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caruso_(song)

Επειδή προφανώς δεν έχεις την ηλικία να το θυμάσαι (είναι τραγούδι του 1986), μπορώ να σου πω ότι έγινε πολύ πολύ γνωστό στην πρώτη του εκτέλεση, πριν το τραγουδήσει ο Παβαρότι. Και πολλοί (εγώ είμαι ένας από τους πολλούς) το προτιμάμε ακόμα στην αυθεντική πρώτη εκτέλεση (κι ας είμαι λάτρης και του Παβαρότι).

Καλό μήνα κι από μας.


----------



## Eudokia (Mar 1, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ Nickel για το λήμμα. Συμφωνώ με την προτίμηση στην αυθεντική εκτέλεση, παρά τις φωνητικές δυνατότητες του Pavarotti. Ευχαριστώ για τη φιλοφρόνηση, αλλά προσωπικά θυμάμαι πολύ καλά την πρώτη εκτέλεση (θα τηρήσω τη γυναικεία παράδοση να μην αποκαλύψω ακριβώς την ηλικία μου). Είπα "λίγοι" αναφερόμενη στους νεότερους. Πολύ ατμοσφαιρικό τραγούδι, πάντως.


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2012)

...
Piazza Grande - Lucio Dalla





...
Lenzuola bianche per coprirci non ne ho
sotto le stelle in Piazza Grande,
e se la vita non ha sogni io li ho e te li do.

E se non ci sarà più gente come me
voglio morire in Piazza Grande,
tra i gatti che non han padrone come me attorno a me


----------



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2012)

Eudokia said:


> Ευχαριστώ Nickel για το λήμμα. Συμφωνώ με την προτίμηση στην αυθεντική εκτέλεση, παρά τις φωνητικές δυνατότητες του Pavarotti. Ευχαριστώ για τη φιλοφρόνηση, αλλά προσωπικά θυμάμαι πολύ καλά την πρώτη εκτέλεση (θα τηρήσω τη γυναικεία παράδοση να μην αποκαλύψω ακριβώς την ηλικία μου). Είπα "λίγοι" αναφερόμενη στους νεότερους. Πολύ ατμοσφαιρικό τραγούδι, πάντως.


Ευδοκία, εσύ κανονικά γιόρταζες και χθες, όχι; :)


----------



## Eudokia (Mar 2, 2012)

Ναι, ευχαριστώ.
Ευχαριστούμε, επίσης, Daeman, για την Piazza Grande. Αυτά τα τραγούδια με κάνουν να θέλω να συνεχίσω τα ιταλικά που είχα αρχίσει πριν από πάααρα πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2012)

Το βιντεοκλίπ είναι εντελώς άκυρο (συμπαθάτε με λοιπόν που το βάζω, αλλά δεν είχα εναλλακτική), το τραγούδι ωστόσο είναι κορυφαίο: :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2012)

Χε χε. Από το παραπάνω ανακάλυψα την Kimbra, αλλά κοίτα πόσο ύπουλα τη σερβίρισα:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...person-mononym&p=134398&viewfull=1#post134398


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2012)

Χε χε, too. Τι σου είναι πάντως οι νευρωνικές συνάψεις: Όταν πρωτάκουσα τον Gotye, αμέσως αναφώνησα: «Colin Hay!» (και κάποια ακόρντα του τραγουδιού μού θύμιζαν Men At Work). Διαβάζω τώρα ότι τον παρομοιάζουν με τον Sting και με τον Peter Gabriel, πράγμα που μου φαίνεται πολύ εύλογο (ναι, αλλά _αφότου_ το διάβασα — δεν πήγε εκεί το μυαλό μου από μόνο του). Βέβαια απτηνάλλη και τον Colin Hay διαβάζω πως τον συνέκριναν με τον Sting, πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2012)

Madrugada: _*Honey Bee*_


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2012)

Από τη Δανία του βορρά, αφιερωμένο στα ανήμερα παιδιά του νότου, με την ευχή να βρουν όμορφα πράγματα να τους ημερέψουν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2012)

Katie Melua - _Gold In Them Hills_ (2012)


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2012)

Θα σας πεθάνω στις μπαλάντες. Πού είναι ο Ζαζ;

Ray Lamontagne: _Empty _


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα σας πεθάνω στις μπαλάντες. Πού είναι ο Ζαζ;


Παρών!  Άκου κομματάρα και κλάψε, Νικέλιε!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2012)

Ωραία, πεδίο ελεύθερο για μια μεγιστιτανοτεράστια υπερκομματάρα:


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2012)

Όχι, δεν το κάνω για να σου τη σπάσω, αλλά αυτό μου ήρθε τώρα σε ιμέιλ φίλου. Εκτέλεση της Ωδής στη χαρά από 10.000 Γιαπωνέζους και Γιαπωνέζες. Κάθε χρόνο, λέει στο YouTube, γίνεται στην Οσάκα αυτή η εκτέλεση της Ενάτης με πολύ κόσμο. Η περσινή ήταν αφιερωμένη στα θύματα του τσουνάμι. (Αξίζει διπλά στο Full screen)

The performance of "Daiku", "The Ninth", Beethoven's 9th Symphony with 10000 (amateur) chorus singers is a Japanese highlight every year in the end of December. Here is the last movement, recorded at the 2011 concert in Osaka, this year dedicated especially to the memory of the victims of the disastrous tsunami in March.
Sendai Philharmonic Orchestra
Yutaka Sado, conductor


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2012)

No hurt _(sic)_ feelings, nickel — just Demy: :inno:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2012)

H οργή των Τιτάνιουμ! 






Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον daeman. :)You shoot me down // But I won't fall
I'm bulletproof // Nothing to lose​


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2012)

...
Μια που πιάσαμε την κορσικάνα μπέλα Καταρινέτα εκεί:

Catalinetta - Petru Guelfucci 






Ο Petru Guelfucci γεννήθηκε το 1955 στο Sermanu της Κορσικής και από τα πρώτα παιδικά του χρόνια παθιάστηκε με το κορσικάνικο τραγούδι. Στην εφηβεία του συμμετείχε στο λαϊκό συγκρότημα "A manella". Το 1973 γνωρίζεται με τον Ghjuvan Paulu Poletti, έναν από τους κυριότερους ηθοποιούς της πολιτιστικής κίνησης της Κορσικής κατά τη δεκαετία του '70.
Λίγο αργότερα οι δυο τους μαζί με άλλους σχημάτισαν ένα συγκρότημα από νέους μουσικούς, από το οποίο μετέπειτα προέκυψε το πολύ γνωστό κορσικάνικο συγκρότημα Canta U Populu Corsu που αναζωπύρωσε την εθνικιστική φλόγα μιας ολόκληρης γενιάς. Μετά από 15 χρόνια επιτυχίας, το Canta U Populu Corsu εξαφανίστηκε και ο Petru Guelfucci ακολούθησε σόλο καριέρα ηχογραφώντας άλμπουμς όπως τα "Isula" , "Memoria" και "Corsica", του οποίου το ομώνυμο κομμάτι γίνεται τεράστια επιτυχία. Ο καλλιτέχνης αφιερώνει επίσης το χρόνο του στο άλλο του πολυφωνικό συγκρότημα Voce di Corsica. 
http://littlenautilus.blogspot.com/2009/05/petru-guelfucci.html


----------



## Earion (Apr 3, 2012)

T for Trouble. _Night circles_






4 Trouble
Terry Papadinas: guitars, vocals
George Kostopoulos: bass
Christos Koutsouris: drums, vocals

from the soundtrack of the documentary film _T 4 Trouble and the self admiration society_ by Dimitris Athiridis - 2k Films.
Recorded in Magnanimus Studios, Thessaloniki, 1996. Produced by T. Papadinas, sound mixed by George Pentzikis, Polytropon records.


----------



## crystal (Apr 5, 2012)

Ταξιδιάρικο.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 7, 2012)

Το νέο ονοματάκι στις ΗΠΑ είναι μια 21χρονη Αλβανοκοσοβάρα που μεγάλωσε στο Λονδίνο, ονόματι Rita Ora. Υπέγραψε στην εταιρία του Jay Z, πρώτο σινγκλ πριν τρεις μήνες, το βίντεο έχει ήδη κοντά στα 16 εκατομμύρια views, ένα από τα γνωστά μπιτάτα κομμάτια που προσωπικά δεν μου λένε τίποτε. Άλλο ένα συνηθισμένο βιομηχανικό προϊόν λοιπόν; 

Όχι ακριβώς. Το διαφορετικό στην περίπτωσή της είναι πως πρόκειται για φωνάρα και μάλιστα όχι με την έννοια της μεγάλης, τεχνικά εντυπωσιακής φωνής (όπως π.χ. η Ριάνα με την οποία ήδη τη συγκρίνουν), αλλά με την έννοια της ενδιαφέρουσας, ελκυστικής φωνής:


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> [...] πρόκειται για φωνάρα και μάλιστα όχι με την έννοια της μεγάλης, τεχνικά εντυπωσιακής φωνής [...] με την έννοια της ενδιαφέρουσας, ελκυστικής φωνής [...]



+1. Θα 'θελα να την ακούσω και σε όχι τόσο τυποποιημένα. Δύσκολα ξεφεύγει από τα νύχια της βιομηχανίας όσο θα τους αποφέρει χρήμα, ελπίζω όμως να βρει τρόπους πιο πρωτότυπους. Και η ίδια θα κερδίσει και εμείς. Και όμορφο μουτράκι. 
Ευχαριστώ, π2, δεν την ήξερα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2012)

Γλυκούλικο φιλμάκι.

Coldplay: _Paradise_


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εαρίωνα, κάποιος που ακούει αυτό τον αλήτη για μένα έχει σώσει προκαταβολικά την ψυχή του, ό,τι κι αν κάνει από κει και πέρα



Μπερναρντίνα,
είχα ακούσει για το ντοκιμαντέρ του Δημήτρη Αθυρίδη *T for Trouble and the Self Admiration Society* όταν βγήκε στους κινηματογράφους αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να το δω. Την περασμένη Δευτέρα (2/4) το πρόβαλε η ΕΡΤ, το παρακολούθησα με κομμένη την ανάσα και ανατρίχιασα. Μου έβγαλε στην επιφάνεια όλους τους εφιάλτες. Να γερνάς σ' ενα καμαράκι μόνος, φτωχός, ξεγραμμένος απ' όλους, να κρέμεσαι από ένα τηλεφώνημα που ποτέ δεν έρχεται, με την κάθε στιγμή της ύπαρξης να γιγαντώνει τη ματαίωση μέσα σου, αυτό είναι που λέμε ζωντανός νεκρός. Το διαμάντι στον υπόνομο, το προικισμένο παιδί που έζησε το μύθο του ροκ εν ρολ και κόλλησε εκεί. "Αγόρασε το ίδιο του το παραμύθι" λέει κάποιος στην ταινία. Τι κρίμα, Θεέ μου. Το ανεστίαστο βλέμμα, το συνεχές παραλήρημα, η παράνοια που σου πολιορκεί τον εγκέφαλο... Η ήττα. Η ήττα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. (Διαβάστε το σημείωμα του σκηνοθέτη εδώ).

Ανέβασα στο φόρουμ το σπιντάτο κομμάτι σαν μια κίνηση εξορκισμού. Να μην ακουστεί κάτι μελαγχολικό, να μη στραφεί η καρδιά μας στον οίκτο.
Εκ των υστέρων νομίζω ότι έκανα λάθος. Για λόγους απολύτως συμβολικούς ο Τέρρυ Παπαντίνας δικαιούται μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία, να περάσει στη μνήμη μας όχι σαν ο ναρκισσευόμενος αιωνίως έφηβος του ελληνικού ροκ, αλλά σαν το αχαμνό λουλούδι που φυτρώνει στα μπάζα μιας σμπαραλιασμένης ζωής (ή ψυχής). 

Κυρίες και κύριοι, ακούστε το παρακάτω βιντεάκι και αναλογιστείτε ότι θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε στην Ελλάδα έναν Τζώνυ Κας, με φωνή που να θυμίζει και κάτι από Νηλ Ντάιαμοντ (αν η φωνή του είχε βραχνιάσει από τα πολλά τσιγάρα). Η τελευταία ηχογράφηση του Τέρρυ Παπαντίνα, *Mexican Blanket*


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εμείς του μη-ποιοτικού που βλέπουμε όλα τα μέινστριμ βιντεοκλιπάκια, ήδη την έχουμε διαπιστώσει τη διαφορά — τα βιντεοκλίπ έχουν πλέον γίνει πυκνά κάδρα εμπορικής προβολής, όπου η άμεσα-ξεδιάντροπη-και-στα-μούτρα-σου διαφήμιση έχει ξεφύγει ανεπιστρεπτί από το διακριτικό εικαστικό που φλουτάριζε στο βάθος, κι έχει μπει πια για τα καλά και στους στίχοι (sic) και μονοπωλεί αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα της κύριας θεματικής σε κάθε κλιπάκι.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Πάλι Patrón, τούτη τη φορά παρέα και με Bud Light (αμφότερες εντεταγμένες κανονικά στους στίχους), το δε τραγούδι είναι το επίσημο με το οποίο λανσάρισε η Nokia το Lumia 900. Το βάζω ωστόσο εδώ κι όχι στο άλλο νήμα:


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Όσοι ήσασταν παιδιά ή είχατε παιδιά το 1996, θα είδατε τη _Ματίλντα_, βασισμένη στο βιβλίο του Ρόαλντ Νταλ (αξίζει να διαβάσετε μεγαλίστικα διηγήματά του).

Μεγάλη φετινή επιτυχία στο Λονδίνο είναι το μιούζικαλ _Ματίλντα_, το οποίο χτες τσίμπησε 7 Ολίβιε (βραβεία για λονδρέζικες θεατρικές παραστάσεις). Στο YouTube μπορεί να βρει κανείς όλη τη μουσική του μιούζικαλ, αρχίζοντας από εδώ. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matilda_the_Musical

Matilda: clips from the show


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2012)

Δημήτρης Μητροπάνος (1948-2012)


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

Συμπαθούσα ιδιαίτερα τον Μητροπάνο, για τη δημόσια παρουσία του, για τη φωνή του και τις εκτελέσεις τόσο λαϊκών όσο και «αστικών» κομματιών («έντεχνων», αν προτιμάτε), αλλά πάνω απ' όλα επειδή μου θύμιζε πολύ τον πατέρα μου. Τώρα συμβαίνει να μοιάζουν και στην ηλικία που πέθαναν.


----------



## dolphink (Apr 17, 2012)

Κι από εμένα ένα τραγουδάκι για τον μεγάλο άνθρωπο και τραγουδιστή Δημήτρη Μητροπάνο, από έναν άλλο μεγάλο άνθρωπο και τραγουδοποιό, που μας άφησε πριν από ένα χρόνο σαν σήμερα:


----------



## pidyo (Apr 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δημήτρης Μητροπάνος (1948-2012)


Ταιριαστή επιλογή δόκτορα, καθώς με τον Μούτση (που δεν έχει τύχει της αναγνώρισης που του αξίζει) ο Μητροπάνος είχε την πρώτη του μεγάλη εμφάνιση, στον _Άγιο Φεβρουάριο_.

Έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα για τον άνθρωπο Μητροπάνο, από τη γυναίκα μου που έχει συνεργαστεί μαζί του. Ελαφρύ το χώμα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2012)

...
Χαμένη Πασχαλιά 





 Στίχοι: Δημήτρης Ιατρόπουλος / Μουσική: Βασίλης Κουμπής / Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Δημήτρης Μητροπάνος 

Καπνός, φωτιά και λάσπη
Αχ τι δίκοπος καιρός
Χειμώνας και καλοκαιριά
Πήγε στα χαμένα
Και τούτη η Πασχαλιά

Καημός, ιδρώτας κι αίμα
Αχ τι ανάποδη ζωή
Πλάκωσε πάλι η συννεφιά
Πήγε στα χαμένα 
Κι ετούτη η Πασχαλιά

Μάνα μου, φως κι ελπίδα
Αχ και να 'ρθει ο πλερωμός
Να μην κρυώνουν τα παιδιά
Μην πάει στα χαμένα
Κι ετούτη η Πασχαλιά

*Δημήτρης Μητροπάνος*, (musicheaven.gr)[...] Στην Kολούμπια μου κάνουν συμβόλαιο για ένα xρόνο. Hxογραφώ μόνο δύο τραγούδια, τα οποία τελικά δε βγήκαν ποτέ. "Στο Πέραμα, στο Πέραμα" και "Ξάπλωσε λίγο στο κρεβάτι" του Xρήστου Πίττα. Το πρώτο το έβγαλε μετά ο Μπιθικώτσης... Δουλεύω στα "Ταβάνια" στην Πλάκα όταν έρχεται ένα βράδυ ο Νίκος ο Αντύπας, διευθυντής της ΕΛΛΑΣΔΙΣΚ τότε (της μετέπειτα ΠΟΛΥΓΚΡΑΜ) και ο Σπύρος ο Ράλλης που ήταν παραγωγός, με ακούνε και μου λένε να κάνω συμβόλαιο μαζί τους. Έτσι κι αλλιώς στην Κολούμπια δε βγήκε δίσκος, οπότε δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα ν' αποφασίσω. Το πρώτο τραγούδι που ηχογραφώ στην ΕΛΛΑΣΔΙΣΚ είναι του Βασίλη Κουμπή η "Χαμένη πασχαλιά". Δεν πρόλαβε να βγει καλά-καλά, γίνεται η 21η Απριλίου, ήταν και Πάσχα, το απαγόρευσαν αμέσως. Έτσι ο πρώτος μου ουσιαστικά δίσκος γίνεται με τον Ζαμπέτα. "Θεσσαλονίκη" και "Μεταξουργείο" [...] 

Στην Αγιαμονή έχουν πένθος σήμερα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2012)

dolphink said:


> Κι από εμένα ένα τραγουδάκι για τον μεγάλο άνθρωπο και τραγουδιστή Δημήτρη Μητροπάνο, από έναν άλλο μεγάλο άνθρωπο και τραγουδοποιό, που μας άφησε πριν από ένα χρόνο σαν σήμερα: [...]



Και για τον Νικόλα, επειδή η πιο γλυκιά πατρίδα είναι η καρδιά, η *Βρύση της Μυρσίνης*, ξανά και ξανά: 






Κι εγώ γυρνώ, ξαναγυρνώ, καθίζω στο μπεντένι
κι όλο ξανοίγομαι να ιδώ νερό να ξαναβγαίνει.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

Τον Γιώργο Ιωάννου από την Κύπρο τον ακούσατε;


----------



## pontios (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks nickel .. τρομερό ταλέντο το παιδάκι ! 

Here's one from me..some light relief.
The Good, The Bad and the Ugly performed by the Ukulele Orchestra Of Great Britain.

Slow start but it gets going after the first minute. Pay attention around the 3.40 minute mark for a funny moment :)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLgJ7pk0X-s


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2012)

Έχω αποφασίσει ότι οι Τίντερστικς είναι το πιο βαρετό από τα συγκροτήματα που μου αρέσουν. Παραλίγο να κοιμηθώ και σε λάιβ τους. :)

Τα γιουκαλέλια ήταν μια νότα φρεσκάδας σε σύγκριση!

Και αφού άνοιξα μήνυμα... Αν σας αρέσει η Νόρα Τζόουνς, ίσως προλαβαίνετε ολόκληρο τον τελευταίο δίσκο της στο YouTube (μέχρι να ακουστούν οι Γερμανοί και να αρχίσει να πέφτει σοβαρό μαχαίρι κι εκεί).


----------



## Costas (Apr 28, 2012)

daeman said:


> Χαμένη Πασχαλιά
> Στίχοι: Δημήτρης Ιατρόπουλος / Μουσική: Βασίλης Κουμπής / Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Δημήτρης Μητροπάνος


Δόκτορ, ο Βασίλης ο Κουμπής ήταν και σκακιστής, ου των ελαχίστων. Τον είχες γνωρίσει;



dolphink said:


> Κι από εμένα ένα τραγουδάκι για τον μεγάλο άνθρωπο και τραγουδιστή Δημήτρη Μητροπάνο, από έναν άλλο μεγάλο άνθρωπο και τραγουδοποιό, που μας άφησε πριν από ένα χρόνο σαν σήμερα:


Πάντως το Φεύγω είναι του Περίδη. Ή κάνω λάθος;

Tu m'admirais hier
Et je serai poussière
Pour toujours demain


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 28, 2012)

Costas said:


> Δόκτορ, ο Βασίλης ο Κουμπής ήταν και σκακιστής, ου των ελαχίστων. Τον είχες γνωρίσει;



Πολύ λίγο, στα τελειώματα των επίσημων αγώνων του. Νομίζω παίξαμε και μια φορά.


----------



## dolphink (Apr 28, 2012)

> Πάντως το Φεύγω είναι του Περίδη. Ή κάνω λάθος;



Έχεις δίκιο Κώστα, το τραγούδι το έγραψε και το τραγούδησε πρώτος ο Ορφέας Περίδης,:up: αλλά εγώ επέλεξα την εκτέλεση του Νίκου Παπάζογλου τιμής ένεκεν. ;)


----------



## Costas (Apr 28, 2012)

Και είναι πράγματι έ-ξ-ο-χ-η... :)


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2012)

Στην προχτεσινή (διανθισμένη με αστειάκια) ομιλία του προς τους εκπροσώπους του τύπου, ο Μπαράκ Ομπάμα αναφέρθηκε (στο 15:20) στο ότι έβαλε τέλος στην πολιτική κουκουλώματος που ίσχυε για τους ομοφυλόφιλους στο στράτευμα (Don't ask, don't tell) και υποσχέθηκε ότι θα την αντικαταστήσει με την πολιτική... It's Raining Men (από το γνωστό τραγούδι — εδώ στην κλασική εκτέλεση με τις Weather Girls). It's Raining Men, 2001. Για τους κοιλιακούς σας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Palavra (May 10, 2012)




----------



## pidyo (May 17, 2012)

RIP Donna Summer (1948-2012)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2012)

Summer released her first (international) greatest hits set in 1979, a double-album entitled On The Radio: Greatest Hits Volumes 1 & 2. The album reached number one in the US, becoming her third consecutive number one album. A new song from the compilation, "On the Radio", reached the US top five, selling over a million copies in the U.S. alone. (wikipedia)






(Και φόρος τιμής σε ένα από τα λιγοστά βινύλια που είχα αγοράσει ποτέ μου...)


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2012)

...
Hot Stuff - Donna Summer


----------



## pidyo (May 17, 2012)

(Το 'να φέρνει τ' άλλο και ψάχνοντας κομμάτια της Σάμμερ κόλλησα σε άλλα)

Είναι τόσο καλή, γνωστή και χαρακτηριστική η διασκευή των Soft Cell που ξεχνάμε πόσο καλό ήταν το πρωτότυπο:


----------



## pidyo (May 17, 2012)




----------



## oliver_twisted (May 18, 2012)

Doctor Doctor, the Greek version


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2012)

Robin Gibb (1949-2012)

Massachussets


----------



## dolphink (May 25, 2012)

Αγαπημένη μουσική, που ακούω όταν μεταφράζω...


----------



## pidyo (May 28, 2012)

Καλοκαιριάζει, ώρα για έναν σουηδικό ψαλμό του καλοκαιριού (προφανώς ο λόγος που το βάζω δεν είναι ότι εντυπωσιάστηκα από τη μελωδία ή την ποιότητα της χορωδίας, αλλά επειδή πολλοί Σουηδοί θα αναρωτιούνται τι στο καλό σημαίνει το όνομα του συγκροτήματος, ενώ εμείς καταλαβαίνουμε πως πρόκειται για μια αναφορά στον Βόγλη και στα μύγδαλα ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

pidyo said:


> [...]αλλά επειδή πολλοί Σουηδοί θα αναρωτιούνται τι στο καλό σημαίνει το όνομα του συγκροτήματος


...οπότε θα ψάξουν πρώτα πρώτα στη Wikipedia... :)


----------



## pidyo (May 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...οπότε θα ψάξουν πρώτα πρώτα στη Wikipedia... :)


Μα είναι δυνατόν να μην έχει το Koritsia ston ilio η σουηδική Βίκυ και να προτείνει Kortsida stor ilo;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

Εδώ δεν έχει την Αν Λό(έ)νμπεργκ --ούτε καν για εδώ.

Την έχει, όμως, εδώ:


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2012)

Την έχει πάντως η αγγλική:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Lonnberg

Γιατί να την έχει η σουηδική; Στην Αμερική γεννήθηκε, στην Ελλάδα και την Αμερική έπαιζε, και στη Γαλλία μένει.


----------



## bernardina (May 29, 2012)

Απίστευτα πιτσιρίκια! :blink::clap:


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

*Game of Thrones: *Παρότι το τραγούδι βρίσκεται στο τρίτο βιβλίο του Μάρτιν, στην τηλεοπτική μεταφορά ακούγεται στο τέλος του 9ου επεισοδίου του 2ου κύκλου. Το τραγούδι είναι ψευτομεσαιωνικό, λέγεται _The Rains of Castamere_ και το τραγουδάει ο Matt Berninger του συγκροτήματος The National.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 12, 2012)

όποτε ακούω τον ύμνο στα γήπεδα ανατριχιάζω! Καλημέρεεες! :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2012)

...
FIFO, Adagio, Scherzo, Watching the aeroplanes (_Sky 2_) 







Sky live in Bremen, 1980


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2012)

Μια ζωή παρέα. 

Patti Smith: _Dancing Barefoot_


----------



## Costas (Jun 15, 2012)

Άγνωστες τοπικές εκδόσεις ελληνικής παραδοσιακής μουσικής


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;MTVxppwk0r0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MTVxppwk0r0[/video]

From the performance in Tolyatti, Russia, on 19th June , Rach 3, Cadenza.
Tolyatti Symphony Orchestra, Alexei Vorontsov Conductor.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Καλημέρα :)

Σπουδαίος Πάνος, όπως πάντα!


Björk - Solstice


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

Και καθώς ακούω τον Ντέιβιντ Μπερν να τραγουδάει την κομματάρα από τους _Αλιείς μαργαριταριών_, παρεούλα με τον Ρούφους Γουεϊνράιτ, σαν καλά σχολιαρόπαιδα, διαβάζω ότι ακυρώθηκε και η συναυλία του Ρούφους λόγω κρίσης — άλλη μια ακύρωση νεολαιίστικης εκδήλωσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2012)

[...] Ανάβουνε φωτιές στις γειτονιές / του Αη-Γιάννη [..] --κάποιες εποχές σαν σήμερα, δηλαδή... :)

Η σούστα πήγαινε μπροστά: Δημήτρης Μητροπάνος


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2012)

...λίγο τουρκικό grunge. Seni kendime sakladım (Σε φύλαξα για μένα), από τους Duman.


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 24, 2012)

Ξανά και ξανά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Ωραίο (αυτό) το ελληνικό χέβι μέταλ. Άκουσα κι άλλα τους χτες.

Σήμερα όμως θυμήθηκα ότι μου άρεσε η μουσική αυτής της ταινίας (την ταινία δεν τη θυμάμαι). Ζάζουλα, σώσε το νήμα!

Howard Shore: _Eastern Promises_


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ζάζουλα, σώσε το νήμα!


Τι να κάνω, ας το σώσω — αφού το καθήκον με καλεί και με νικελεί! 
.
Πάμε επομένως σ' ένα κομμάτι που έχει γίνει σαρωτικό στον αντίκτυπό του: 128.000.000 θεάσεις αλλά, το κυριότερο, κι ένα μιμίδιο όπως θα δείτε παραπάτω. Το βιντεοκλίπ δεν κρύβει την καναδέζικη καταγωγή του: Είναι βαρετό στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του, σαν καναδικός λειμώνας, αλλά ευρηματικό στο φινάλε του, με κοχόνες που κατά κανόνα απουσιάζουν απ' τα μέινστριμ αμερικάνικα. Ιδού λοιπόν το *Call Me Maybe* από την Carly Rae Jepsen:




.
Φυσικά από μια ζαζουλανάρτηση που σέβεται τον εαυτό της δεν μπορεί να λείπει και η μαζορετική καλοκαιρινή μπικινοέκδοση, the infamous eat-eyes-fish edition: 




.
Το κομμάτι αυτό αποδείχθηκε τόσο πιασάρικο, που ανέβασαν covers του αμέσως κάποιοι πιο αναγνωρίσιμοι καλλιτέχνες από την Τζέπσεν — κι ο χαμός άρχισε!

Οι Big Time Rush, Ashley Tisdale, Justin Bieber, Selena Gomez κ.ά.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF_IGArqJN0
Η Katy Perry κ.ά.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luR4BnfM9vw
.
Και δεν έχει τέλος — η ιότροπη διάδοση ήταν τόσο τσουναμική, που ακόμη και ο όρος αναζήτησης *ψαλλ με μαυβε* πέρασε στο γκουγκλ και το γιουτιούμπ! Οι άνθρωποι μιλάμε έχουν χάσει τα λόγια τους... :woot: Το κόνσεπτ μετατράπηκε αμέσως σε κομμάτι της τρέχουσας αμερικάνικης κουλτούρας, σε βαθμό κακουργήματος. Αυτήν τη στιγμή μόνο το γιουτιούμπ δίνει πάνω από 6.300 ευρήματα στην αναζήτηση για call me maybe parody!!! Επιλέγω μια χαρακτηριστικά αμερικανική: :laugh:




.
Και, φυσικά, δεν μπορούσε να τ' αφήσει αυτό ανεκμετάλλευτο ο Τζέι Λένο: :lol:





Για το τέλος, και μια αθυρόστομη εκδοχή για κυρίους: :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Και το νήμα διέσωσες και το κέφι μας και τη μουσική μας ενημέρωση. Θα επιχειρώ συχνότερα την καταβαράθρωση του νήματος, σαν την κυρία που κάνει ότι πνίγεται για να της έρχεται ο ναυαγοσώστης.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

Με την ευκαιρία έμαθα κι εγώ μια νέα αμερικάνικη λέξη: *jingle du jour*.


----------



## pontios (Jun 28, 2012)

It's been 20 years since the Australian High Court delivered its decision regarding Aboriginal land rights and native title and this 1982 song by Australian band Goanna, seems pertinent for the occasion.
The (haunting as far I'm concerned) lyrics are below, but listen to the song first.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR0DgwKPmFE

Solid Rock lyrics

Out here nothin’ changes
Not in a hurry anyway
You can feel the endlessness
With the comin’ of the light ‘o day
You’re talkin’ bout a chosen place
You wanna sell it in a marketplace
Well
Well just a minute now

You’re standin’ on
Solid rock
Standin’ on sacred ground
Livin’ on borrowed time
And the winds of change
Are blowin’ down the line

Right down the line

Well round about the dawn of time
The Dreaming all began
A crowd of people came
Well they were lookin’ for their promised land
We’re runnin’ from the heart of darkness
Searchin’ for the heart of light
It was their paradise

Well they were standin’ on
Solid rock
Standin’ on sacred ground
Livin’ on borrowed time
And the winds of change
Were blowin’ cold that night

Well they were standin’ on the shore one day
Saw the white sails in the sun
Wasn’t long before they felt the sting
White man, white law, white gun
Don’t tell me that it’s justified
Cause somewhere
Someone lied
Yeah, well someone lied
Someone lied
Genocide
Well someone lied

And now you’re standin’ on
Solid rock
Standin’ on sacred ground
Livin’ on borrowed time
And the winds of change
Are blowin’ down the line

Solid rock
Standin’ on sacred ground
Livin’ on borrowed time
And the winds of change
Are blowin’ down the line

Solid rock
Standin’ on sacred ground
Livin’ on borrowed time
And the winds of change
Are blowin’ down the line
No!


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2012)

...
Αν εννοείς την απόφαση Mabo που ανέτρεψε το _terra nullius_, Χρήστο, μια παλιότερη αναφορά εκεί. :)


----------



## pontios (Jun 28, 2012)

Ακριβώς αυτό, μπράβο daeman.

There was some didgeridoo sounds at the intro of Goanna's Solid Rock, but here's some more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC9w4KWEgJE

.. and just for a laugh go to the 1 min 45 second mark ( just before the 2 minute mark,anyway).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReANkJV0Evk&feature=related


----------



## pontios (Jun 28, 2012)

While I'm at it... :)

"Great Southern Land" (by Icehouse).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iUKd16fqLI&feature=related

and here's the unforgettable aboriginal band Yothu Yindi, with "Treaty".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUkIpGFcsKg&feature=related


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2012)

Τι ακούω κι εγώ μεσημεριάτικα...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 10, 2012)

Ξάφνου, απροσδόκητο κύμα κεφιού εν μέσω θερινής ραστώνης χτύπησε μια διασταύρωση των Αθηνώνε, αποκαλύπτοντας σε μερικές μερικές ότι χρειάζονται διακοπές:

*Η βάρκα*, Ελευθερία Αρβανιτάκη.


----------



## Costas (Jul 10, 2012)

Σχετική ανανέωση στις play lists του Καναλιού της Βουλής: τι Πουλένκ, τι Μπάρτοκ, τι σονάτες για πιάνο του Ρ. Στράους, τι κοντσέρτα για κλαρίνο του Βέμπερ...


----------



## Costas (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Costas (Jul 13, 2012)

Χορωδία-αστραπή στην Times Square τραγουδά μια σύνθεση του Philip Glass, που έγινε 75 χρονώ. Δεν είναι ο αγαπημένος μου συνθέτης, ωστόσο το βιντεάκι έχει ενδιαφέρον και για την πανταχόθεν περικύκλωση της τέχνης των ήχων από τις φωτεινές διαφημίσεις, καθώς και για την πολυεθνοτική φατσολογία. (npr music)


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Δεν τους παρακολουθώ επί 50 χρόνια. Τους άφησα κάπου ανάμεσα στο 1972 και το 1974. Είχαν όμως ήδη βγάλει αρκετή μουσική για να είναι η πιο σπουδαία μπάντα ροκ-εντ-ρολ. Και στην πρώτη ντουζίνα από τα άλμπουμ τους υπάρχουν διαμάντια που ακούγονται και ξανακούγονται και μένουν ολόφρεσκα. Όμως και μόνο που έμειναν μαζί όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, αυτό και μόνο θα μπορούσε να είναι το καλύτερο μήνυμα. Διάλεξα για εδώ ένα σεμνό ημιωράκι, αλλά πάω να θυμηθώ _His Satanic Majesty_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2012)

Ξαναθυμήθηκε το Σταρ τις _Ιατρικές Υποθέσεις _(_House, M.D._) —καλοκαίρι, γαρ—, ξαναθυμηθήκαμε κι εμείς το τραγουδάκι που παίζει στο τρέιλερ:




ΥΓ Αυτός απ' το κανάλι που το διάλεξε πρέπει να 'χει και γαμώ τα χιούμορ.


----------



## Costas (Jul 14, 2012)

Γιουτουμπάκι χωρίς καθόλου εικόνα! :devil:


----------



## Costas (Jul 15, 2012)

Των Αγίων Πατέρων της Δ' Οικουμενικής Συνόδου σήμερα, και στον Όρθρο ψάλανε το Δοξαστικό των Αίνων το αφιερωμένο στους Πατέρες της Α' εν Νικαία, που πάει για όλους. Το παρακάτω γιουτουμπάκι (με μπόλικο echo) προβάλλει το γραπτό μουσικό κείμενο σε παρασημαντική, κι έτσι μπορεί κανεί να παρακολουθήσει γραπτά το μέλος (του Γ. Βινάκη), με τις απαραίτητες βέβαια ελευθερίες του παλιού ερμηνευτή Λεωνίδα Σφήκα και με πλήρη ελευθερία στο καλοφωνικό μέρος "τα πυρίπνοα άνθη του Παραδείσου, τα πάγχρυσα στόματα του Λόγου".

Τών αγίων Πατέρων ο χορός, εκ τών τής οικουμένης περάτων συνδραμών, Πατρός και Υιού καί Πνεύματος αγίου μίαν ουσίαν εδογμάτισε καί φύσιν καί τό μυστήριον τής θεολογίας τρανώς παρέδωκε τή Εκκλησία· ούς ευφημούντες εν πίστει μακαρίσωμεν, λέγοντες: "Ω θεία παρεμβολή, θεηγόροι οπλίται παρατάξεως Κυρίου, αστέρες πολύφωτοι τού νοητού στερεώματος, τής μυστικής Σιών οι ακαθαίρετοι πύργοι, τά μυρίπνοα άνθη τού Παραδείσου, τά πάγχρυσα στόματα τού Λόγου, Νικαίας τό καύχημα, οικουμένης αγλάϊσμα, εκτενώς πρεσβεύσατε υπέρ τών ψυχών ημών".


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2012)

Μα τι ξενέρωτη χώρα κι αυτή, να τηρούνται έτσι αυστηρά οι νόμοι για την κοινή ησυχία... :)

Springsteen and McCartney silenced at long London gig

Rock stars Bruce Springsteen and Sir Paul McCartney had the plug pulled on them after over-running at a concert in London's Hyde Park.
More at http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-18845542






Εγώ θα τους είχα κόψει και μόνο που δεν μπορούσαν να βγάλουν τη σωστή κλασική στριγκλιά (εδώ στο 1:34).


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν τους παρακολουθώ επί 50 χρόνια. Τους άφησα κάπου ανάμεσα στο 1972 και το 1974. Είχαν όμως ήδη βγάλει αρκετή μουσική για να είναι η πιο σπουδαία μπάντα ροκ-εντ-ρολ. Και στην πρώτη ντουζίνα από τα άλμπουμ τους υπάρχουν διαμάντια που ακούγονται και ξανακούγονται και μένουν ολόφρεσκα. Όμως και μόνο που έμειναν μαζί όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, αυτό και μόνο θα μπορούσε να είναι το καλύτερο μήνυμα. Διάλεξα για εδώ ένα σεμνό ημιωράκι, αλλά πάω να θυμηθώ _His Satanic Majesty_. [...]



Μια που και με το αποπάνω έπιασες τους κλασικούς (κι εκεί ματώνει η καρδιά μας νεφοκυριακάτικα ;-\), *Let Ιt Βleed*: 






We can't always get what we want, but if we try sometimes, we just might find we get what we need 

01 00:00 "Gimme Shelter"
02 04:29 "Love in Vain"
03 08:47 "Country Honk"
04 11:54 "Live with Me"
05 15:26 "Let It Bleed"
06 20:52 "Midnight Rambler"
07 27:44 "You Got the Silver"
08 30:34 "Monkey Man"
09 34:43 "You Can't Always Get What You Want"


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

Πάει ένας ακόμα μεγάλος, ο Jon (από Jonathan) Lord, ο ιδρυτής των Deep Purple, σπουδαίος συνθέτης και κιμπορντίστας. Κάποια από τα λιγότερο γνωστά κομμάτια του: δύο από το άλμπουμ _Sarabande_ και η ροκ σουίτα _Gemini Suite_.


----------



## Earion (Jul 18, 2012)

Για καλοκαιρινή διάθεση (τώρα που μας στέλνουν να ξαναμετρήσουμε τα φωνήεντα):

*Στο Άλα Κάλα Κούμπα*. Τραγουδά η Ρένα Βλαχοπούλου. Μουσική και στίχοι Γιώργου Μουζάκη (1952)


----------



## Costas (Jul 23, 2012)

Για τους λάτρεις του Τεντέν:


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2012)

Στην ταινία που έβλεπα χτες έβαλαν κάποια στιγμή να ακούσουν την Γυναίκα από το Γκουαντάναμο, την _Guantanamera_, στην εκτέλεση από τον Πιτ Σίγκερ. Είναι ίσως ένα από τα πιο γνωστά του τραγούδια και το είχαμε ακούσει άπειρες φορές τότε που ακούγαμε Τζόαν Μπαέζ και Μπομπ Ντίλαν και άλλες τέτοιες περίεργες φωνές από την Αμερική. Τι να κάνει αυτή η ψυχή σκέφτηκα; Όπως φαίνεται ζει, είναι 93, και δραστήριος. Τον βρήκα να τραγουδάει την Γκουανταναμέρα σε κάποια κατασκήνωση τον περασμένο μήνα. Ορίστε λοιπόν η κλασική εκτέλεση της κλασικής Γουνταναμέρας (πρέπει να είναι από τη συναυλία στο Κάρνεγκι Χολ το 1963) και το _Forever Young_ που ηχογράφησε πρόσφατα προς τιμήν του Μπομπ Ντίλαν.


----------



## Costas (Jul 30, 2012)

Κοντραμπάσο σαξόφωνο εν δράσει


----------



## Costas (Aug 8, 2012)

(Εμφανίζεται και η Λαϊκή της γειτονιάς μου!)


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2012)

Πρωτοανέβηκε εδώ πριν από ένα χρόνο, αλλά εγώ δεν θα είχα αντίρρηση να ανέβαινε και κάθε εβδομάδα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μια και πιάσαμε τη ρωσική σκηνή, πάμε σε DJ Smash pres. Fast Food και το _Волна_ (Κύμα). Περιττό να πούμε ότι το κομμάτι τα σπάει και στα ελληνικά κλαμπ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Κι επειδή το _Βαλνά _ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει, επανεμφανίζεται σαμπλαρισμένο στο τελευταίο κομμάτι της Alexandra Burke: :drool:


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Κι επειδή το _Βαλνά _ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει, επανεμφανίζεται σαμπλαρισμένο στο τελευταίο κομμάτι της Alexandra Burke: :drool:



Σε τόση έκταση δεν λέγεται πλέον σαμπλινγκ αλλά διασκευή.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αυτοκτόνησε ο Τόνυ Σκοτ, σκηνοθέτης σουξέ όπως το Τοπ Γκαν και αδερφός του Ρίντλεϊ.



Κάποια κλάση των Σκοτ έχουν καλέσει σήμερα...

Scott McKenzie (born Philip Wallach Blondheim, January 10, 1939 – August 18, 2012)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_McKenzie


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2012)

...
Για όσους εύχονται από Αύγουστο «καλό χειμώνα»* :down: :

Long hot summer - Tom Robinson Band






Καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους! 
Το θέρος καλά κρατεί, ο τρύγος έχει στην ουρά του καζανέματα, πίσω έχει ο γάιδαρος την ουρά και το θέρος το μικρό καλοκαιράκι...

*Όσοι εύχεστε από Μάρτη «καλό καλοκαίρι», πείτε μου τι πίνετε να κεράσω κι όσοι το Σεπτέμβρη «καλή χρονιά», χίλιες χρονιές να ζήσετε!


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

Άκουγα την εκτέλεση τού _Rainy Night in Georgia_ από τον Ροντ Στιούαρτ. Είναι τόσο καλό το τραγούδι που αντέχεται. Αλλά συνήθως δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω ποια από τις δύο κλασικές είναι η καλύτερη:

Με τον Μπρουκ Μπέντον...







ή με τον Ρέι Τσαρλς;


----------



## pidyo (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## pidyo (Aug 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πρωτοανέβηκε εδώ πριν από ένα χρόνο, αλλά εγώ δεν θα είχα αντίρρηση να ανέβαινε και κάθε εβδομάδα.



Ε, για αλλαγή ας βάλουμε τότε τον πρόδρομο των γειτόνων (έχουν φτιάξει πέντε ή έξι): 





Και για ακόμη μεγαλύτερη αλλαγή (μουσικά), τον καλύτερο video sampler της υφηλίου (όλα είναι ωραία, αλλά ακούστε τουλάχιστον το τέταρτο, που έχει και ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον):
http://www.thru-you.com/#/videos/4/


----------



## Costas (Aug 26, 2012)

Αεροκιθαριστές, Αεριστοτέληδες κλπ. Ο συγκεκριμένος νομίζεις πως παίζει το πουλί του. Ευκαιρία όμως για καλή ροκ μουσική:


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

Λοιπόν, να ομολογήσω, πιδύε, ότι την Penguin Cafe Orchestra την ήξερα μοναχά από κάποια σκόρπια κομμάτια τους σε συλλογές, compilations. Από προχτές που τους ανέβασες τους έχω ερωτευτεί και τους ακούω αχόρταγα. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Λοιπόν, να ομολογήσω, πιδύε, ότι την Penguin Cafe Orchestra την ήξερα μοναχά από κάποια σκόρπια κομμάτια τους σε συλλογές, compilations. Από προχτές που τους ανέβασες τους έχω ερωτευτεί και τους ακούω αχόρταγα. Ευχαριστώ.



Το Signs of Life του 1987 ήταν από τους αγαπημένους μου δίσκους όταν αγόρασα το πρώτο μου πικάπ. Ήμουνα νιος και γέρασα. Σκόνταψα πρόσφατα στο πρώτο τους LP και τους θυμήθηκα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 29, 2012)

Πικάπ το '87 βρε Πιδύο; 
Εγώ αγόρασα το πρώτο μου σιντισύστημα το '91 και ήταν πολύ παρωχημένα ήδη τα πικάπ, μόνο για όσους είχαν παλιές συλλογές.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πικάπ το '87 βρε Πιδύο;


Φτωχαδάκι, πιτσιρικάς, δώρο Πανελληνίων, μικρή ακόμη ποικιλία στους φτηνούς δίσκους τα σιντία τότε...


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πικάπ το '87 βρε Πιδύο;
> Εγώ αγόρασα το πρώτο μου σιντισύστημα το '91 και ήταν πολύ παρωχημένα ήδη τα πικάπ, μόνο για όσους είχαν παλιές συλλογές.



Το πρώτο μου πικάπ το πήρα το '75, δώρο που μπήκα στο γυμνάσιο (και ταυτόχρονα αμνήστευση για τη ζημιά να διαλύσω το παλιό έπιπλο-ραδιοπικάπ για να δω πώς είναι τα σωθικά του, περίεργος, κατεργάρης πιτσιρικάς οπλισμένος με κατσαβίδια και μπόλικη άγνοια), ένα βαλιτσάκι με ραδιόφωνο και μικρό πλατό για 45άρια μόνο (τα LP περίσσευαν απέξω και όσα βινύλια ήταν μαλακά ψιλοστράβωναν) και δυο αφαιρούμενα ηχειάκια (τι ηχειάκια; ένα μεγάφωνο σε ξύλινο κουτάκι), με ήχο down-low-and-dirty-fi. Το δεύτερο το '78, δώρο που μπήκα στο λύκειο (ναι, δίναμε εισαγωγικές για το λύκειο τότε· mid-fi αυτό, το χάρισα, παίζει ακόμα μια χαρά). Το τρίτο και τρέχον το '95, δώρο στον εαυτό μου (hi-fi but not high-end). Το επόμενο, όταν περάσει η κρίση (που δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται πριν έρθει η ώρα της κρίσης μου), ελπίζω να είναι κάτι πιο high-end (π.χ. κάτι τέτοιο). Εκτός αν περιμένω κι άλλο, to end up high after the end of my days, οπότε λέω να προτιμήσω εκείνο (the no. 2 toy for a boy, και μια γλαρόσουπα στο 5, παρακαλώ):


----------



## SBE (Aug 29, 2012)

Πικάπ-βαλιτσάκι είχε ένα συμφοιτητής μου, μαζί με τη συλλογή μικρών δίσκων της μητέρας του, όλα τα χιτ της δεκαετίας του '60. Να δημιουργείς δηλαδή ατμόσφαιρα για πάρτυ θερινό. Η μητέρα του είχε πολύ καλό γούστο στη μουσική. Και για του λόγου το αληθές, έχω δει και φωτογραφίες των γονιών του με την παρέα τους, με το πικάπ στο χέρι και με κιθάρες και την κλασσική φωτιά στη μέση σε κάτι παραλίες, μέσα δεκαετίας '60, όπως στις ταινίες του Δαλιανίδη στο πιο χίπικο.
Αυτό ήταν το τελευταίο πικάπ που είδα. Μετά αγόρασα το σιντί και όντως, ήταν ακριβοί οι οπτικοί δίσκοι. Υπήρχαν χίλια δυο κόλπα για να αγοράσεις φτηνότερα. Συνδρομές, μέσω Τσεχίας κλπ. Το πρώτο μου σιντί παντως το αγόρασα στην τύχη. Οι Πλανήτες, του Χόλστ. Ήμουνα με ένα φίλο, είχαμε μόλις αγοράσει το στέρεο, μπαίνουμε στο μαγαζί, λέμε ας πάρουμε κάτι κλασσικό να δοκιμάσομε το μηχάνημα και εκείνη την εποχή είχε βγει κάποια εκτέλεση που την πολυδιαφήμιζαν. Το πήραμε χωρίς να ξέρουμε καν τι θα ακούσουμε. Πήγαμε σπίτι και το βάλαμε στο τέρμα. Καλή επιλογή για να δοκιμάσεις τα ηχεία. 

Και γενικώς, κάποια μέρα θα γράψω κανένα βιβλίο για την εποχή και θα με κατηγορούν ότι περιγράφω φανταστικό κόσμο που υπάρχει μόνο στο σινεμά.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 29, 2012)

daeman said:


> (the no. 2 toy for a boy, και μια γλαρόσουπα στο 5, παρακαλώ):
> 
> View attachment 2981



Άσε τις γλαρόσουπες και πάγαινε εκεί να ξεχαρμανιάσεις  φχαριστηθεί η ψυχή σου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ότι η Αντέλ φημολογείται ότι παντρεύτηκε κρυφά. (Πάντως, το 'χω τσεκάρει, δεν πήρα πρόσκληση.)

Στο μεταξύ βρήκα από σπόντα αυτά τα εκπληκτικά Μεξικανάκια:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με το σχόλιο, το άλμπουμ που περιέχει το κομμάτι κυκλοφορεί σήμερα, οπότε να μια από τις σπάνιες ευκαιρίες που μου παρουσιάζονται να ανεβάσω κάτι νέο από μια παλιότερη, γνώριμη φωνή:


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

*Soap & Skin: Mr Gaunt Pt. 1000*


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2012)

*Θα γίνει της Κορέας! (1o μέρος)*

Αφού πια μάθαμε τον όρο jingle du jour (όταν μιλάγαμε για το _*Call Me Maybe*_), καιρός πια και για λίγη κορεάτικη ποπ — με αφορμή το πλέον πρόσφατο j-d-j sensation. Με πάνω από 255.000.000 θεάσεις στο γιουτιούμπ (νούμερο το οποίο ανεβαίνει με απίστευτα ιλιγγιώδεις ρυθμούς) το Gangnam Style τού PSY έχει σαρώσει τα πάντα:




Όσον αφορά τον χορό (για τον σχετικό επιμορφωτικό ρόλο τού φόρουμ τα 'χουμε πει στο Ασήμωσέ με, Μάτα!) το συναφές εκπαιδευτικό βίντεο για τις ΣΛεξιλογίνες που ξέρουν τι θέλουν είναι εδώ:




Ο τίτλος του τραγουδιού έχει γίνει πλέον όρος της επικαιρότητας: http://stream.aljazeera.com/story/k-pop-diplomacy-0022328 — οι δε παρωδίες που 'χουν βγει, αναρίθμητες· η αναζήτηση (μόνο στο γιουτιούμπ) δίνει σήμερα πάνω από 4600 ευρήματα: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gangnam+style+parody. Κατ' αρχάς το πώς βαθμολογεί ο ίδιος ο PSY τις διάφορες παρωδίες (τις δικές μου παρωδικές επιλογές θα τις βάλω στο επόμενο μήνυμα, λόγω του βιντεορίου):


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2012)

*Θα γίνει της Κορέας! (2ο μέρος)*

Συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν με μια μικρή επιλογή από παρωδίες τού Gangnam Style:

Προσωπικά έχω Π-Ε-Θ-Α-Ν-Ε-Ι λαίμαι με το NBC Olympic Style (αξίζει ως το τέλος!):





Επίσης έχουμε τις μαμάδες, οι οποίες καταφέρνουν και στέκονται στα ίσια απέναντι στο μαμίσιο βίντεο:





Με καλή αίσθηση του χιούμορ από την Αμερικανική Σχολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων:




Σε εκδοχή γουέστερν:




Και τέλος —κλασικά— ένα αμερικανοσυλλογικό, και συγκεκριμέα των Oregon Ducks (απ' τους στίχους έχει σιγηθεί το sexy, την αμερικάνικη υποκρισία μου μέσα!):


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2012)

...
Για κάποιο λόγο, μου άρεσε: With Lights Out - Red Light Company


----------



## Earion (Sep 27, 2012)

*Η γη όπου ανθεί φαιδρά πορτοκαλέα !*







Μουσική: Χριστόδουλος Χάλαρης
Στίχοι: Γιάννης Κακουλίδης
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Δήμητρα Γαλάνη

Από τον κύκλο τραγουδιών "Ακολουθία" που κυκλοφόρησε το 1974 με ερμηνευτές τον Νίκο Ξυλούρη, τη Δήμητρα Γαλάνη και τον Χρύσανθο.

Θαρρείς ξεκίνησαν τα όρη της Σκυθίας
εξήντα άνεμοι από την Μπαρμπαριά
κι έναν χρησμό καλό ζητήσαν της Πυθίας
ποια γη θα βρούνε για ν’ ανάψουνε φωτιά.

Εκεί που σμίγουνε του κόσμου τα ποτάμια
και τα φαράγγια γεννοβόλαγαν καρπούς,
εκεί που ο θάνατος γιορτάζεται σαν γέννα
κι ήρωες μάρτυρες γυρίζουν τους τροχούς.

Ξέρεις τη γη που ζουν η Ήρα και η Ρέα
και περιβρέχεται από θάλασσα ωραία
κι αυτοφυής ανθεί πανέμορφος ελαία
ξέρεις τη γη όπου ανθεί φαιδρά πορτοκαλέα;

Μουσικό σχόλιο από μια συζήτηση.


----------



## Earion (Sep 28, 2012)

Επειδή πληροφορήθηκα ότι για τη νέα γενιά ο *Julian Cope* μπορεί να είναι ξεχασμένος, σας θυμίζω το *I Come From Another Planet, Baby*, για να το αφιερώνετε σε όσους συμπεριφέρονται σαν να έπεσαν μόλις τώρα στη Γη από το διάστημα. Ή εναλλακτικά, αν για κάποιο λόγο θέλετε να το παίξετε εσείς εξωγήινοι.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 28, 2012)

Το είχε δοκιμάσει και ο Ξαρχάκος (_Τσιτσάνειοι διάλογοι_ ή κάπως έτσι, ανακατεύοντας Τσιτσάνη με διάφορους κλασικούς, Σμέτανα, Μότσαρτ, Μουσόργκσκι), αλλά αυτό είναι πιο πετυχημένο, νομίζω:




Γράφει αυτός που το ανέβασε:


> Ακροβατώντας στα όρια ανάμεσα στον ύμνο και την προσβολή, τολμώ να παρουσιάσω μια μίξη της «Περσεφόνης» με την «Υπόγα».
> Η ιδέα προέκυψε τυχαία, όταν ο φίλος μου ο GIK, ενώ έπαιζε με το μπουζούκι του το πρώτο, ενστικτωδώς μεταπηδούσε στο δεύτερο!


----------



## Earion (Sep 28, 2012)

Είδος μεικτόν αλλά νόμιμον. Το ρεμπέτικο μου θυμίζει το _Ήσουνα τι ήσουνα_, κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 28, 2012)

Τώρα που το λες...


----------



## Costas (Oct 5, 2012)

Παλιά τραγουδούσα το _Εγώ θα κόψω το κρασί_, και ενστικτωδώς περνούσα στο ρεφρέν τού _Strangers in the Night_. Δοκιμάστε το, it works!

One Beat. (Το βρήκα σ' ένα άρθρο της ΝΥΤ)


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

Πριν πάω για ύπνο, το ηλεραδιόφωνο έπαιζε αυτό το τραγουδάκι από κάποιο αγγλικό συγκρότημα από τις εκατοντάδες που μου είναι πια άγνωστα. Και ήταν τόσο ανάλαφρο, που είπα ότι έτσι θα αρχίσω άλλη μια δύσκολη μέρα. Μουσικός παλιμπαιδισμός, ίσως. Καλημέρα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2012)

Lykke Li. I Follow Rivers

Dark mood εικόνες, πιασάρικο ρυθμικό ρεφρέν. Μ' άρεσε... (spoiler: στο τέλος η ματιά που σκοτώνει)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

Τι είναι μία χρονιά (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?165-%CE%A4%CE%B1-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%BB%CF%8D%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B1-%CE%BC%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BF%CF%85%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%AC%CE%BA%CE%B9%CE%B1&p=117895&viewfull=1#post117895) μπροστά στην αιωνιότητα, άλλωστε;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Τι είναι μία χρονιά (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?165-%CE%A4%CE%B1-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%BB%CF%8D%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B1-%CE%BC%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BF%CF%85%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%AC%CE%BA%CE%B9%CE%B1&p=117895&viewfull=1#post117895) μπροστά στην αιωνιότητα, άλλωστε;



Καλά, εσύ πάρε αυτό (και βρες το αν υπάρχει) :twit:
(Πράγματι, τι είναι μια χρονιά μπροστά σε δύο στην αιωνιότητα. Άλλωστε, σου έχω πει ότι μ' αρέσουν τα πράγματα που αντέχουν στο χρόνο...) ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

*Adele*: *Skyfall*

Η 5η Οκτωβρίου έχει οριστεί ως Ημέρα Τζέιμς Μποντ. Σαν σήμερα πριν από 50 χρόνια ο διάσημος πράκτορας είδε το φως του κόσμου στο σινεμά.

Το τραγούδι της Adele, *Skyfall*, έκανε την εμφάνισή του και πρόλαβε πριν καλά καλά κυκλοφορήσει να γίνει νούμερο ένα στο ηλεκτρονικό δισκοπωλείο της Apple, iTunes. Τους στίχους του τραγουδιού έχουν γράψει από κοινού η διάσημη Βρετανή μουσικός και ο Πολ Χέπγουορθ, ο οποίος έχει γράψει τη μεγάλη της επιτυχία Rolling in the deep. 

Εκτός από τον Ντάνιελ Κρεγκ και την Τζούντι Ντεντς, πρωταγωνιστούν ο Χαβιέρ Μπαρντέμ, ο Αλμπερτ Φίνεϊ, ο Ραλφ Φάινς και η Ναόμι Χάρις.
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231216277

Ακούγεται. Και ξανακούγεται. Αλλά Σίρλεϊ Μπάσεϊ δεν είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Adele*: *Skyfall*
> Ακούγεται. Και ξανακούγεται.


You lost me at «ακούγεται».


----------



## Earion (Oct 7, 2012)

*Αχ μωρέ Σμυρνάκι*
από την τηλεοπτική σειρά _Ματωμένα χώματα_ του Κώστα Κουτσομύτη σε μουσική Βασίλη Δημητρίου.

Τραγουδά η Φιντέ Κοκσάλ (Fide Koksal) από εμφάνισή της στην εκπομπή "Στην υγειά μας"






κι όπως σχολιάζουν στο ακροατήριο, «άμα το 'χεις βρε παιδί μου...»


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2012)

...
Jewish princess - Frank Zappa :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2012)

Φίνεμπάσεν, μπρε!...


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 16, 2012)

Είχα προχθές την ανέλπιστη τύχη να δω ζωντανά ένα από τα εφηβικά (και όχι μόνο) είδωλά μου, τους Sparks. Δεν είχαν μαζέψει κόσμο, είναι η αλήθεια, καμιά 200αριά άτομα ίσως. Κρίμα από τη μία, γιατί η μπάντα αυτή παραμένει σχετικά άγνωστη παρά τα 40 χρόνια εξαιρετικής μουσικής που μας έχουν χαρίσει οι αδελφοί Mael. Από την άλλη όμως, με τόσο λίγο κόσμο ήταν σαν να έπαιζαν αποκλειστικά για μένα -τόσο κοντινή ήταν η εμπειρία.
Στα 64 και 67 τους χρόνια, ο Russell και ο Ron Mael άνετα κάνουν "περφόρμερς" με το ένα τρίτο της ηλικίας τους να τρέχουν να κρυφτούν από ντροπή. Μόνη άλλη παρόμοια περίπτωση, ο Leonard Cohen.
Το τραγούδι μέσω του οποίου τους έμαθα ήταν το Never turn your back on mother Earth - για την ακρίβεια, η διασκευή του από τον Martin Gore:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2012)

Πάλι καλά που υπάρχει και η διαφήμιση, και γνωρίζουμε και κάνα συγκρότημα:


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 17, 2012)

Μερικές φορές, ένα απλώς μέτριο τραγούδι μπορεί να απογειωθεί όταν συνοδεύει κάποιο όμορφο βίντεο κλιπ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2012)

Βλέπω ότι ο Πλάτανος έχει πιένες...


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

Superheavy στη δεύτερη. Το έπαιζε το ηλεραδιόφωνο την ώρα της δουλειάς και πρέπει να πω ότι με ανέβασε. Δοκιμάστε το.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 18, 2012)

Ποιο τραγούδι ακούς σ' όλους τους μέινστριμ σταθμούς και κάνεις κάνα δίμηνο να το εντοπίσεις; Αυτό: :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2012)

Πρώτα απ’ όλα, το ξεκαρδιστικό διαφημιστικό της Μερέντας:






Έχει και εξίσου ξεκαρδιστικό Making of:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc56JXWtokE


Το πρωτότυπο είναι το *Ameno*, αγαπημένο τραγούδι, αλλά πάντα γελούσα στο σημείο που λέει «emunare». Το τραγουδούν οι Era:







Era (musical project)

Era (styled as +eRa+) is a New Age music project by French composer Eric Lévi. The band has sold more than 12 million albums. They use lyrics (by Guy Protheroe) which although similar to Greek or Latin are in fact deliberately devoid of any exact meaning.

Era mixes Gregorian chants and occasionally world music with contemporary electronic arrangements. It is reminiscent of New Age music projects such as Enigma, Gregorian, and Deep Forest. Lyrics are written in Pseudo-Latin and English, and some are based on beliefs of the 13th century French Christian sect, the Cathars.

Era's live shows and music videos often feature artists dressed in medieval or traditional clothes and armour. […]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Era_(musical_project)

Να ενέπνευσε τους διαφημιστές η παρωδία που είχαν κάνει κάποιοι Βορειοκύπριοι; (Μουσουλμάνοι δεν είναι αυτοί; Δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι που διακωμωδούν το γρηγοριανό άσμα; :) )


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

Ό,τι πρέπει ήταν το Χαρούμενο ξύπνημα εδώ, αλλά στα μουσικά λέω να προσθέσω άλλο ένα από την καινούργια παρέα του Μικ Τζάγκερ, τους Superheavy: _Common Ground_. Προετοιμάζει για τους ρυθμούς εργασίας.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βλέπω ότι ο Πλάτανος έχει πιένες...



όχι άδικα :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 24, 2012)

Η Κέιτι Πέρι τραγουδά το _Fireworks _μαζί με την Τζόντι ΝτιΠιάτζα, ένα εντεκάχρονο κοριτσάκι με αυτισμό:


----------



## pidyo (Oct 26, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Η Κέιτι Πέρι τραγουδά το _Fireworks _μαζί με την Τζόντι ΝτιΠιάτζα, ένα εντεκάχρονο κοριτσάκι με αυτισμό:


Εκτίμησα ιδιαιτέρως ότι η Πέρι δεν κάνει ένα απλό σιγοντάρισμα, άχου το μωρέ τι συγκινητικό κλπ., αλλά το αντιμετωπίζει ως κανονική ερμηνεία, με αντικειμενικά αυξημένο βαθμό δυσκολίας.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 28, 2012)

Το σινγκλάκι του Ισραηλινού Asaf Avidan έχει πάει νούμερο ένα σ' όλη την Ευρώπη πλην ΗΒ (γεγονός που μάλλον τιμή περιποιεί στο εν λόγω κομμάτι, αφού εκεί στο ΗΒ είναι εν γένει στην καρακοσμάρα τους ):


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2012)

Φυσικά ένας λόγος που δεν τολμάνε οι δισκογραφικές να το διαφημίσουν εν ΗΒ είναι οι στίχοι:
One day we'll be old,
think of all the stories that we could have told

Μια μέρα θα γεράσουμε, 
σκέψου ιστορίες που θα είχαμε πει

Πού είναι η συμφωνία των χρόνων;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, ένας αγγλόφωνος μπορεί να αποδεχτεί τα γραμματικά λάθη των στίχων μόνον εάν προέρχονται από αγγλόφωνους: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6121-What-for-are-we-living&p=66829&viewfull=1#post66829


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

Ε, ναι, οι Βρετανοί με κάτι σαν το παρακάτω (νούμερο 1 στο ΗΒ τώρα) πάνε και στις Eurovision και αποκοιμιέται η υφήλιος όλη. Άλλο ποιο αρέσει εμένα περισσότερο...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

Αχ βρε Νίκελ, όλο να διαψεύδεις τις ελπίδες μου είσαι — που σε είχα να μου βάλεις κάτι τέτοιο από ΗΒ: :)




ΥΓ Μιλάμε στο αποπάνω, το δικό σου, μπήκε ο υπολογιστής μου από μόνος του σε hibernation...


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 29, 2012)

Εμένα πάντως το τραγούδι μου αρέσει πολύ περισσότερο στην αυθεντική εκτέλεσή του, παρά στην καραρεμιξαρισμένη (στην οποία, πάντως, έχει γίνει πανευρωπαϊκό χιτ).


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

@Zaz: Έλα, κατακλέψανε τον Μπρέγκοβιτς.

Αυτό σου αρέσει καθόλου; (προσοχή: κάνει πέντε ώρες να μπει)


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2012)

Βρε Ζαζ, αυτά τα λάθη είναι πταίσματα μπροστά στην ασυμφωνία των χρόνων. 
Και παρόλο που η μη-ρεμιξαρισμένη εκτέλεση του Ρογερίου μου άρεσε καλύτερα, το γουιμπιό-γουιμπιό που επαναλαμβάνει ο τύπος* θα προκαλούσε πολύ γέλιο. 

* Θέλουν πολλή δουλειά τα αγγλικά συμφωνικά συμπλέγματα, άσε, μόνο επαγγελματίες ηθοποιοί τα λένε πειστικά.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Βρε Ζαζ, αυτά τα λάθη είναι πταίσματα μπροστά στην ασυμφωνία των χρόνων.


OK, then: http://www.hooksandharmony.com/20-songs-bad-grammar/
http://www.hooksandharmony.com/beyonce-queen-of-bad-grammar/


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> @Zaz: Έλα, κατακλέψανε τον Μπρέγκοβιτς.


Έι, είναι σαν να λες πως οι Antique κατακλέψανε τον Μίμη Πλέσσα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Φυσικά ένας λόγος που δεν τολμάνε οι δισκογραφικές να το διαφημίσουν εν ΗΒ είναι οι στίχοι:
> One day we'll be old,
> think of all the stories that we could have told
> 
> ...



Κάπου κάπου (πεντακάθαρα την τελευταία φορά) ακούω:
One day we'll be old
and think of (all) the stories that we could have told.

που θα μπορούσε να είναι «and we'll think of...», δηλαδή:
...και θα σκεφτόμαστε τις ιστορίες που θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε πει.

Δεν τους είπαν ότι το «and» πρέπει να ακούγεται καθαρά.

Γλωσσικό φόρουμ. Τι να περιμένει κανείς;


----------



## Themis (Oct 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γλωσσικό φόρουμ. Τι να περιμένει κανείς;


Πρώτα βγαίνει η ψυχή και μετά το χούι.


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2012)

Πέθανε ο Χανς Βέρνερ Χέντσε.


----------



## Costas (Oct 31, 2012)

Άντε, προς τιμήν του Χέντσε να πιάσουμε κάνα "σοβαρό": Γκουμπαϊντούλινα, _Σακόν_, με παράλληλη ροή παρτιτούρας:


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2012)

Ώρα για τα σκληρά. 





Τούτων. Τους είχα ξεχάσει. Επανήλθαν δυναμικά.

Χώσε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

Το παραπάνω σκληρό με αντιπροσωπεύει απόλυτα, αλλά άκουγα τώρα το παρακάτω ανάλαφρο και με ξεκούρασε.

Hollywood Undead: _Circles_


----------



## pidyo (Nov 5, 2012)

Ας βάλουμε και κλασικούς πότε πότε, δεν βλάφτει:


----------



## somnambulist (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## somnambulist (Nov 6, 2012)

Κι ένα φεμινιστικό κομμάτι


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2012)

Elliott Carter, αιωνία η μνήμη (1908-2012). Double concerto for harpsichord and piano, για 2 ορχήστρες δωματίου (1961) (1ο μέρος)


----------



## somnambulist (Nov 6, 2012)

Ένα παλιό ζευγαράκι


----------



## somnambulist (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2012)

Εκπομπή-αφιέρωμα στον Elliott Carter, μιας ώρας. Γαλλόφωνη. Ως τις 6 Δεκεμβρίου. (France Musique)

Edit: Ο Carter απασχολεί την εκπομπή κάνα 20λεπτο, το πολύ. Μετά η εκπομπή συνεχίζεται με άλλη επικαιρότητα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2012)

...
Fine and mellow - Billie Holiday






Lester Young (tenor sax), Roy Eldridge (trumpet), Doc Cheatham (trumpet), Vic Dickenson (trombone), Coleman Hawkins (tenor sax), Gerry Mulligan (baritone sax), Mal Waldron (piano), Osie Johnson (drums), Milt Hinton (bass), Ben Webster (tenor sax), Danny Barker (guitar).

_Sound of Jazz_, CBS television broadcast, New York, December 8, 1957


----------



## Earion (Nov 11, 2012)

*Το πανκ γεννήθηκε στο Περού!*

Το πανκ γεννήθηκε στο Περού! Αυτό ισχυρίζονται οι παθιασμένοι λάτρεις ενός νεανικού συγκροτήματος των μέσων της δεκαετίας του ’60 , των Los Saicos, που ξεφύτρωσε στην περουβιανή πρωτεύουσα Λίμα, διέγραψε μετεωρική πορεία, έγινε καλτ, και έπειτα από μισό αιώνα ξαναβρέθηκε στον αφρό του κύματος! Απίστευτο. Οι Los Saicos, στην ανάποδη μεριά του πλανήτη, είχαν ακούσει μόνο Έλβις, Μπητλς και Ρόλινγκ Στόοουνς. Αλλά είχαν τσαγανό και τρέλα, κι αυτά ήταν αρκετά για να βγάλουν με τις κιθάρες κάτι σαν γκαράζ ροκ, κάτι σαν πρωτο-πανκ προτού υπάρξει η λέξη. Τους ανακάλυψε ο _Γκάρντιαν_, και τους παρουσιάζει σε άρθρο των Jonathan Watts και Dan Collyns (_Where did punk begin? A cinema in Peru_, _The Guardian_, 14 Σεπ. 2012), άρθρο που αναδημοσιεύεται στα _Νέα _αυτού του Σαββάτου: Το πανκ γεννήθηκε στο Περού!, της Χάρης Ποντίδα (_ΤΑ ΝΕΑ_ Σάββατο 10 Νοεμβρίου 2012).

Almost a decade before the Ramones, the New York Dolls or the Sex Pistols struck a chord in anger, the Peruvian band Los Saicos (the Psychos) were screaming, speeding and drinking their way to local notoriety. 
Their signature tune, Demolición (Demolition) has been revived as an anthem for political protesters and, reportedly, for drug barons. 
Demolición starts slowly with a typical 60s guitar and drum intro, then jolts a decade into the future as lead man, Erwin Flores, screeches “tatatatayayayaya”, followed by an anarchic exhortation to “Smash down the train station!”
Demolición has become a rebel anthem --and not just for the politically disaffected. “I heard a report from Mexico that the bosses of drug cartels drive into town in trucks with speakers playing it at full volume. That's cool,” said Pancho Guevara, though he insisted the band were more naive than anarchic. 
In the Lima district of Lince, a marble plaque has been erected with the provocative claim etched in marble: “The global punk movement was born here. Demolish!!!”
It is a controversial claim. There were no safety pins, no mohicans and, according to the band, no drugs beyond cigarettes and alcohol. But they were undoubtedly breaking the mould.
But Guevara said the label was unimportant. “I don't know what ‘punk’ is,” he said. “We wanted to play rock'n'roll but this is the sound that came out. I don't know where it came from. It was just something that emerged when we started playing.”​
Ιδού το περίφημο _Demolicion _(κομμάτι του 1964)







και άλλα δύο:

Cementerio 

Camisa de fuerza


----------



## Costas (Nov 11, 2012)

Νόστιμα! Ωστόσο, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι συμφωνώ με το άρθρο. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω συνδέσει το 12μετρο με το πανκ· αντιθέτως, θα έλεγα, τουλάχιστον με βάση τους Sex Pistols. Το tatata - yayayayaya δεν νομίζω ότι αρκεί για να χαρακτηριστεί το κομμάτι πρωτοπάνκ. Αν είναι έτσι, τότε πολύ πιο πρωτοπάνκ είναι το Lucille του Little Richard.

My mother told me: "You better shop around, be a man, if you can, I know you can"


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2012)

Μα ούτε η εφημερίδα επικυρώνει τον ισχυρισμό, ούτε καν οι ίδιοι, που εξηγούν με πάσα ειλικρίνεια ότι αυτό που τους ενδιέφερε ήταν να παίζουν, να πίνουν και να τους κυνηγάνε όμορφα κορίτσια. More naive than anarchic. Τη φασαρία την κάνει η τοπική κοινωνία, που διεκδικεί μια θέση στον ήλιο, έστω και by proxy. Ε, ας μη τους χαλάσουμε το μύθο, αν μη τι άλλο για το σύνθημα Demolition (σύνθημα όχι τόσο αναμενόμενο στα 1964).:mellow:

Τώρα, για ν' αλλάξουμε θέμα, ακούστε αυτούς. Λέγονται *Charlie Boyer and The Voyeurs*, και το κομμάτι _I Watch You_.






Κάτι μεταξύ Inspiral Carpets και Dandy Warhols ή κάπως έτσι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2012)

Χτες είχα την καλή έμπνευση και τύχη να πάω να ακούσω τον Διονύση Σαββόπουλο να τραγουδάει Μάνο Χατζιδάκι στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής. Μια ξεχωριστή παράσταση που έπασχε σε ένα μόνο, αλλά σημαντικό, σημείο: η ταρατατζούμ πλευρά του Σαββόπουλου τον έκανε να δώσει μεγάλη έμφαση στα πολλά όργανα και τις πολλές φωνές, με αποτέλεσμα να χάνονται σε πολλά τραγούδια η λιτότητα του χατζιδάκειου ήχου. Στον μάλλον μικρό για τα μεγέθη του ήχου χώρο της αίθουσας Τριάντη ήθελες να τους ζητήσεις να κλείσουν τα μικρόφωνα, να συνεχίσουν unplugged. Η φωνή του Σαββόπουλου, όπως και του Κοέν, κρατά όλο το σφρίγος της — και είχε και καλή παρέα. Στο σχήμα που βλέπουμε στα γιουτιουμπάκια από την παράσταση στο Θέατρο Δάσους στη Θεσσαλονίκη, προσθέστε και τα καμιά εκατοστή παιδάκια της χορωδίας. Στενάχωρη διαπίστωση: η κρίση πάει και στο Μέγαρο. Η αίθουσα ήταν μισοάδεια. Όταν στο τέλος ήρθε και η φιλαρμονική (καμιά τριανταριά νομάτοι) να προστεθεί στους μουσικούς, είχες την εντύπωση ότι στη σκηνή ήταν περισσότεροι απ' όσοι στα θεωρεία.

Ελπίζω να δούμε αυτή τη δουλειά και σε δίσκο, με περισσότερο σεβασμό στον ήχο του μέγιστου μινιμαλιστή.

Ηθοποιός σημαίνει φως






Το σαββοπούλειο Χάρτινο το φεγγαράκι


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2012)

Και ένα από τα πιο ωραία και λιγότερο γνωστά κομμάτια του Μάνου, αφιερωμένο στη νεαρότατη συνοδό μου, που δεν το γνώριζε (εδώ κι εγώ δυσκολεύτηκα να το αναγνωρίσω στη ροκ διασκευή του): _Ο χορός των σκύλων_ (στίχοι του Ν. Γκάτσου). Κάπου υπάρχει Θεός.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2012)

Για απροσδιόριστους λόγους σήμερα ξύπνησα τραγουδώντας τούτο 'δώ: :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς λέει κάποιος ότι ξύπνησε τραγουδώντας ένα κοιμήσικο τραγούδι χιπχόπ. Σαν να λέω εγώ ότι ξύπνησα τραγουδώντας κάποιο τραγούδι της Μπιορκ. Σαν να λέει κάποιος ότι ξύπνησε και κοιμόταν ακόμα. Όταν ξυπνάς, τραγουδάς το «O Sole Mio» ή κάποια σύγχρονη εκδοχή του, ας πούμε το Gangnam Style, που το 'πιασε το ρεκόρ του.
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231223584


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς λέει κάποιος ότι ξύπνησε τραγουδώντας ένα κοιμήσικο τραγούδι χιπχόπ.


Κοιμήσικο, βλάσφημε;  Τελοσπάντων, το κυριακάτικο ξύπνημα είχαι χουζούρικο αφού!
.


nickel said:


> Σαν να λέω εγώ ότι ξύπνησα τραγουδώντας κάποιο τραγούδι της Μπιορκ.


Αν τραγούδαγες Μπιορκ θα ερχόμουν να σε πνίξω! :devil:
.


nickel said:


> Όταν ξυπνάς, τραγουδάς το «O Sole Mio» ή κάποια σύγχρονη εκδοχή του, ας πούμε το Gangnam Style, που το 'πιασε το ρεκόρ του.


Όχι, προς Θεού, το «O Sole Mio» ή τπτ τέτοιο!... Άσε που δεν έχει Κ-Α-Μ-Ι-Α σχέση με το Gangnam Style, ξαναματαβλάσφημε! 

ΥΓ Όσο για το ρεκόρ, τα 'παμε ήδη: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-Τα-εφήμερα&p=168308&viewfull=1#post168308.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2012)

The Walkabouts: _Fallen Down Moon_ (αν το έχω ξανανεβάσει, δεν κάνει κακό)


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2012)

..
Το προόριζα για το σχεδόν ομότιτλο νήμα, ωστόσο λέω να κάνω τον συνοδηγό στον Νίκελ (δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά, και σ' αυτή τη βόλτα τουλάχιστον το είπα πρώτος :)) και ν' αλλάξω σταθμό, με κάτι που νομίζω πως ταιριάζει μετά το αποπάνω των Walkabouts:

Shotgun Down the Avalanche - Shawn Colvin with Alison Krauss


----------



## Earion (Dec 2, 2012)

Μα καλά, ξεμύτισε στον αέρα τραγουδάκι καλοκαιρινής διάθεσης, αγγλόφωνο, ελληνικής κατασκευής, από τραγουδίστρια που το λιγότερο που μπορεί να πει κανείς γι’ αυτήν είναι ότι έχει καλή φωνή, και τόσον καιρό με αφήνετε ανενημέρωτο; Μιλάμε για μουσική χωρίς μπουζούκια, ακόμα καλύτερα με στιλ που δεν προέρχεται ή δεν σηκώνει μπουζούκια, στιλ ανάλαφρο, ιντερνάσιοναλ μεντιτεράνεαν να το πω μ’ ένα λόγο, που μπορεί να σταθεί αξιοπρεπώς στα λογής λογής ΕμΤιβί του πλανήτη. Το τραγούδι λέγεται

_What's Your Name (Μια Βραδιά) _






και η κούκλα που το τραγουδάει λέγεται Θωμαή Απέργη, γέννημα θρέμμα της Τήνου, με φωνούλα --ας το παραδεχτούμε χωρίς ενοχές-- ενδιαφέρουσα, κι ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρουσα παρουσία (1,66 ύψος, 60 κιλά). Το σημερινό _Πρώτο Θέμα_ της αφιερώνει σαλόνι, απ’ όπου πληροφορούμαστε ότι η Θωμαή σπουδάζει φιλολογία στην Πάτρα («Χρωστάω πέντε μαθήματα και σκοπεύω να αποφοιτήσω κάποια στιγμή», ομολογεί με συστολή) και, το κυριότερο (και εδώ κάτι σκιρτά μέσα μου):

Παράλληλα με τις σπουδές της αξιοποιεί τον ελεύθερο χρόνο της *δουλεύοντας ως διορθώτρια κειμένων σε τοπική εφημερίδα* και στα περιοδικά _Κόσμος_, _7 μέρες αγγελίες_ και _Image_, αλλά και κάνοντας προπονήσεις στην ομάδα μπάσκετ ΕΑΠ της Πάτρας.

Κι έπειτα συζητάμε ότι δεν θα στείλουμε τραγούδι στη Γιουροβίζιον φέτος.

Δαεμάνε, έχεις χάσει το καλύτερο μου φαίνεται. :twit:


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2012)

Earion said:


> [...] Κι έπειτα συζητάμε ότι δεν θα στείλουμε τραγούδι στη Γιουροβίζιον φέτος.
> Δαεμάνε, έχεις χάσει το καλύτερο μου φαίνεται. :twit:



Παναγιά μου μεγαλόχαρη, μεγάλη η χάρη της! Έχει και λακκάκι στο πιγούνι που μ' εξιτάρει (όμοιος τον όμοιο αγαπά) για τη συμμετρία πιγούνι - στηθαύλαξ - ομφαλός· για το πυγούνι δεν μιλώ το λιμπιστό μη μου ανεβεί η λιμπιντό η πίεση. Από μένα ντουζ πουάν. Μια που είναι και φιλόλογος, στις _μετοχές παρακειμένου_ θέλω λίγο ξεσκόνισμα. Όσο για την επιμέλεια, έχει το ελεύθερο να μου κάνει ό,τι διόρθωση θέλει, ορθή ή κείμενη. Στα κείμενα θα τα χαλάσουμε; :inno:
Ώφου
Και να 'μουνα φραγκοσυκιά
να 'ρθείς να κάμεις λήψεις
και σαν τελέψεις, Τηνιακιά,
τ' αγκάθια ν' αξαλείψεις

Ενδιαφέρουσα φωνή, πράγματι. Εϊμοφέρνει βέβαια (σκόπιμα, φαντάζομαι), αλλά έχει και ηχητικές δυνατότητες εκτός από τις οπτικές. Ευχαριστώ, Εάριον!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 3, 2012)

Φωνάρα! :inno:


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2012)

Gangnam Style αλά Glee (σιγά μην τους ξέφευγε). (Με το καλό και το Τσίου...)


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2012)

Και για όσους δεν το ξέρατε, ο Ντέιβ Μπρούμπεκ ζούσε — μέχρι σήμερα, που πέθανε, μια μέρα πριν γίνει 92 χρονών ακριβώς, από καρδιακή προσβολή, την ώρα που πήγαινε στον καρδιολόγο του για εξέταση. 

Πρώτα: Take Five







Και οπωσδήποτε: Blue Rondo à la Turk


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2012)

Και τώρα κάτι αφόρητα γλυκερό. Το «ερωτικό μουσικό θέμα» της ταινίας _Ashes of Time_ από τον Γιο-Γιο Μα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2012)

Εγώ σκεφτόμουν σήμερα (με αφορμή ότι το άκουσα χτες σε μια ταινία που έβλεπα) άλλο κομμάτι το οποίο όπως λεει κι εδώ... 


> ...in 7/4 time, is a challenge to the foot-tappers, finger-snappers and hand-clappers. Deceitfully simple, it refuses to be squared.


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εγώ σκεφτόμουν σήμερα (με αφορμή ότι το άκουσα χτες σε μια ταινία που έβλεπα) άλλο κομμάτι το οποίο όπως λεει κι εδώ...
> 
> 
> > ...in 7/4 time, is a challenge to the foot-tappers, finger-snappers and hand-clappers. Deceitfully simple, it refuses to be squared.



Μπράβο, SBE! Πολλά χρόνια είxα να τ' ακούσω αυτό! Take seven.  You're no square.

Dave took five, indefinitely.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 8, 2012)

Εξαιρετικές όλες οι κυρίες. Αλλά τι να το κάνεις όταν υπάρχει το ορίτζιναλ αλάνι:


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2012)

Ραβί Σανκάρ RIP (NYT)
Το γιο του ο Κολτρέιν τον έβγαλε Ράβι από τον Σανκάρ. Η Νόρα Τζόουνς είναι κόρη του. Έχει και μια κόρη, την Αννούσκα, που είναι δεξιοτέχνισσα του σιτάρ.

 “On one hand,” he said in a 1985 interview, “I was lucky to have been there at a time when society was changing. And although much of the hippie movement seemed superficial, there was also a lot of sincerity in it, and a tremendous amount of energy. What disturbed me, though, was the use of drugs and the mixing of drugs with our music. And I was hurt by the idea that our classical music was treated as a fad — something that is very common in Western countries.
“People would come to my concerts stoned, and they would sit in the audience drinking Coke and making out with their girlfriends. I found it very humiliating, and there were many times I picked up my sitar and walked away.
“I tried to make the young people sit properly and listen. I assured them that if they wanted to be high, I could make them feel high through the music, without drugs, if they’d only give me a chance. It was a terrible experience at the time.
“But you know, many of those young people still come to our concerts. They have matured, they are free from drugs, and they have a better attitude. And this makes me happy that I went through all that. I have come full circle.”


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2012)

45 χρόνια μετά το Μοντερέι. Καλά είναι. Γεμάτα πράγματα.


----------



## Earion (Dec 19, 2012)

Ας μην αφήσουμε το χρόνο να σβήσει γρήγορα τα ίχνη του περάσματος του μεγάλου Ραβί Σανκάρ από αυτό τον κόσμο. Στην εξαιρετικά περίπλοκη υπόθεση που λέγεται «η Δύση συναντά την Ανατολή» ήταν ένας από τους πρωτεργάτες. Χάρη σ' αυτόν μπόρεσε ο δυτικός κόσμος να έρθει σε επαφή με την τεράστια μουσική παράδοση της κλασικής (τονίζω τη λέξη «κλασικής») ινδικής μουσικής. Ήταν από τους επιδραστικότερους καλλιτέχνες, δρέποντας δάφνες σε μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχε ακόμα ο όρος «έθνικ». Επειδή είχε μεγάλη εμβέλεια στα δυτικά ακροατήρια, η μουσική βιομηχανία διέβλεψε την ευκαρία και έσπευσε να χωθεί στα χωράφια του, εφευρίσκοντας ετικέτες όπως το βραχύβιο Ράγκα ροκ. Ο ίδιος όμως παρέμενε αυθεντικός και επέβαλλε το σεβασμό, έχοντας πίσω του την ακένωτη πηγή μιας παράδοσης χιλιετιών. 

Στο φόρουμ θα βρείτε αυτή την πτυχή της συνεργασίας του με δυτικό καλλιτέχνη, για την οποία ευχαριστούμε τον Δαεμάνο:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ά-γιουτιουμπάκια&p=84762&viewfull=1#post84762.

Ήταν και υπομονετικός δάσκαλος ...






Την υπομονή ο Ανατολίτης την αποκτά έχοντας διαφορετική σχέση με το χρόνο. Και το παράπονο του Δασκάλου ήταν η ανυπόφορη γι’ αυτόν αντίληψη που έχουν για το χρόνο οι Δυτικοί. «Στη Δύση», έλεγε, «όταν παίζω, το ακροατήριο περιμένει να αναπτύξω τις ιδέες μου σε δεκάλεπτα, εικοσάλεπτα το πολύ κομμάτια, και όλη η παράσταση να διαρκέσει μία ώρα, μιάμιση, το πολύ δύο ώρες. Στην Ινδία το ακροατήριο αρχίζει να ζεσταίνεται μετά το τετράωρο…»


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2012)

Τι σύμπτωση! κι εγώ ερχόμουν να καταθέσω ένα στιγμιότυπο όπου "υπαγορεύει" στην κόρη του διάφορα ντιρλαντά ντιρλανταντά:






Και εδώ οι δυο (ετεροθαλείς) αδερφές μαζί:


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2012)

...
Άρα θα σας αρέσει και αυτό: _Ravi Shankar & Ali Akbar Khan Live at the Carnegie Hall_






Raga Mishra Piloo, Duet for Sitar & Sarod
Ravi Shankar - Sitar
Ali Akbar Khan - Sarod
Alla Rakha - Tablas
Zakir Hussain - Tablas
Live at Carnegie Hall, May 5, 1982


Κι επειδή ο Εάριον είπε για κλασικά: _Chants of India_


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2012)

Ευχαριστούμε για τον σιταροβολώνα σας. Όλα άριστα, αλλά η «συνομιλία» στο πρώτο βίντεο του #2551 είναι απίστευτη!


----------



## Earion (Dec 20, 2012)

Εξίσου μου άρεσε και το δεύτερο βιντεάκι, Νίκελ.

Κι επειδή στην κουβέντα μας βάλαμε μουσική υπόκρουση με σιτάρ, αξίζει να παραπέμψω, για πολλοστή φορά σε τούτο εδώ το φόρουμ, στο Norwegian Wood των Μπητλς, το τραγούδι που πρωτάναψε τη σπίθα. Ειδικά μάλιστα για τη Μπερναρντίνα, που της αρέσει ν’ ανακαλύπτει παλιά νήματα, θα τη βάλω να διαβάσει αυτό εδώ, για να δει πώς το σουηδικό ξύλο μπορεί να μεταμορφωθεί σε νορβηγικό δάσος!


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ευχαριστούμε για τον σιταροβολώνα σας. Όλα άριστα, αλλά η «συνομιλία» στο πρώτο βίντεο του #2551 είναι απίστευτη!



Η επανάληψη από ένα όργανο των φράσεων του/της τραγουδιστή/ίστριας είναι συνηθισμένη όχι μόνο στην ινδική αλλά και στην αραβική μουσική (φαντάζομαι και σε άλλες). Όποιος βρει κάτι στο γιουτούμπι, ας το βάλει, για του λόγου το αληθές.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

Costas said:


> Η επανάληψη από ένα όργανο των φράσεων του/της τραγουδιστή/ίστριας είναι συνηθισμένη όχι μόνο στην ινδική αλλά και στην αραβική μουσική (φαντάζομαι και σε άλλες). Όποιος βρει κάτι στο γιουτούμπι, ας το βάλει, για του λόγου το αληθές.



Δεν ξέρω αν ανταποκρίνεται 100% σε αυτό που ζητάς, πάντως τη θυμήθηκα τις προάλλες (με αφορμή αυτό που είχε πει ο Ραβί Σανκάρ για την ανυπομονησία των Δυτικών που έχουν την απαίτηση να αναπτύξει το μουσικό του θέμα μέσα σε τρία τέσσερα λεπτά, ενώ οι Ινδοί θέλουν ένα τετράωρο να ζεσταθούν) και μπήκα στο γιουτιούμβιον για να την ακούσω λιγάκι. Της άρεσε κι εκείνης να τραγουδάει εικοσάλεπτα+ τραγούδια. 

υγ. Εαρίωνα, ευχαριστώ για τη σκανδιναβική παραπομπή. Repetitio est mater etc... ;)


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2012)

Όχι, δεν έχει επαναλήψεις φωνής-οργάνου αυτό. Έχω ένα με την ΑΪσά Ρεντουάν, αλλά όχι στο Γιουτούμπι. Αλλά σημσσία έχει ο λυγμός (τραγούδι από το 6' και μετά):






Earion, ωραία υπογραφή!


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2012)

Εδώ η Ανούσκα παίζει μια σύνθεση του πατέρα της σε ωραιότατους διαλόγους με τον ταμπλίστα Τανμόυ Μπόζε και μ' έναν....Γιαπωνέζο στην τανπούρα! (γυναίκα στο στάρ', άντρας στην ταμπούρα...)


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2012)

Η Luciane Cardassi ερμηνεύει ένα ωραίο λυρικό κομμάτι με δραματικά ξεσπάσματα του Luciano Berio, το _Sequenza IV_:


----------



## Earion (Dec 20, 2012)

Άξια η Ανούσκα! Άξια!

Κι επειδή κάνουμε λόγο για το σιτάρ, ας ανοίξω λίγο τη συζήτηση. Το σιτάρ είναι ένα όργανο με τόσο πλούσιο ήχο και τέτοια πολυμορφία που προσφέρεται για (ή οδηγεί σε) ποικίλες ψυχικές καταστάσεις. Από μουσική ενδοσκόπησης (contemplative) αρχικά, ανεβάζει κλίμακες και τέμπο και φτάνει σε πλήρες ντελίριο.

Εμείς στην παραδοσιακή μας μουσική έχουμε τα δικά μας όργανα και τους δικούς μας ρυθμούς και μπορούμε να φτάσουμε σε διονυσιακή απογείωση. Για όσους αναρωτιόνται τι θα συνέβαινε αν συνδυάζονταν οι δύο παραδόσεις, απάντηση δίνουν οι αρκετοί δίσκοι όπου συνεργάζονται Έλληνες και Ινδοί μουσικοί (αλλά όχι ισότιμα: οι Ινδοί κρατούν δευτερεύοντα ρόλο). Από αυτές τις συνεργασίες διαλέγω μία, όπου συμμετέχει ευδιάκριτα το σιτάρ, μαζί με άλλα όργανα. Μείξη αναπάντεχη και διονυσιασμός. Ινδικά κρουστά, ιδανικά για συνοδεία, κλαρίνα, κεμεντζέδες και πυρρίχιος.

Συμβουλή: Δυναμώστε το. Πολύ. Τέρμα!


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2012)

Ωραιότατο το ντούο κεμεντζέ-τάμπλας! Δένουν πολύ.

Την περασμένη Κυριακή έγινε το σώσε στο Ινστιτούτο Γκαίτε της Αθήνας με το σεξτέτο Balkan Clarinet Summit. Τρεις Δυτικοευρωπαίοι και τρεις Βαλκάνιοι βιρτουόζοι, σε συνθέσεις των 5 από αυτούς και σε ενορχηστρώσεις του Γερμανού κοντραμπασοκλαρινετίστα που κάνει και τον κονφερασιέ, του Steffen Schorn. Το βίντεο που βρήκα είναι απελπιστικά ερασιτεχνικό, αλλά ο Schorn είπε ότι ετοιμάζουν ένα φιλμάκι ώστε να υπάρχει οπτικό υλικό του μουσικού αυτού σχήματος, που κανονικά έχει στις τάξεις του έναν Δυτικό λιγότερο κι έναν Τούρκο, ενώ οι Βαλκάνιοι την Κυριακή ήταν ο Έλληνας Σταύρος Παπαρέντζης, ο Ρουμάνος Sergiu Balutel και ο Σέρβος Slobodan Trkulja. Δεξιά είναι ο Ιταλοελβετός Claudio Puntin. Ο δεύτερος από αριστερά είναι ο Γερμανός αντικαταστάτης του απόντος Τούρκου, Tobias Klein. Πρώτη φορά το σχήμα είχε παίξει στην Ελλάδα στο BIOS, τον περασμένο Αύγουστο.






Και να και ένα δίλεπτο κλιπάκι του ίδιου του "Γκαίτε", όπου φαίνεται και ο Τούρκος:


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## pidyo (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2012)

Δυο από τις μουσικές των ημερών: Ο Moby με το γερό θέμα των ταινιών Bourne και οι Dead Can Dance σε αντιπροσωπευτικό κομμάτι από το φετινό τους δημιούργημα. 

*Moby: Extreme Ways*







*Dead Can Dance: Amnesia (from 'Anastasis')*


----------



## Costas (Jan 1, 2013)

Ψηλά τα κεφάλια και μακριά το βλέμμα με Robbie Basho:


----------



## Costas (Jan 1, 2013)

Κάτι μεταξύ Ιορδάνη Τσομίδη και Ραβί Σανκάρ (1965)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2013)

Για τον dharvatis ;) και όποιον άλλον δεν είδε αυτό το όμορφο «φολκλορικό» μουσικό βιδεάκι που ήταν ένθετο στη φετινή πρωτοχρονιάτικη συναυλία από τη Βιέννη.


----------



## daeman (Jan 6, 2013)

...
We No Who U R - Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds






_*Push the Sky Away*_ is the upcoming fifteenth studio album by the Australian alternative rock band Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds, due to be released on 18 February 2013 on the band's own label Bad Seed Ltd. Recorded at La Fabrique in southern France, it is the band's first album not to feature founding member Mick Harvey, who departed the band in January 2009. 
[...]
The songs on the album were written over the course of twelve months and "took form in a modest notebook" kept by Cave. The notebook contained notes on the album's songs, which were composed from "Googling curiosities, being entranced by exotic Wikipedia entries 'whether they’re true or not'." According to Cave, the songs illustrate how the internet has influenced "significant events, momentary fads and mystically-tinged absurdities" and "question how we might recognise and assign weight to what's genuinely important." ...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2013)

Ελληνική παραγωγή οι Μπαγκλαντέξ  έχουν σπάσει τα ράδια εδώ και μήνες — και το άσμα απέκτησε επιτέλους κλιπάκι. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2013)

Περίεργη η μουσική της Σεντ Βίνσεντ (Annie Clark), αλλά πολύπλευρα ενδιαφέρουσα. (Ζαζ, μην το αρχίσεις καν...)






1- Marrow
2- Black Rainbow
3- The Bed
4- The Party
5- Your Lips Are Red


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2013)

Τα βλέπω κι ανεβάζω με το τελευταίο της Νέλλης:


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

Ωραία. Πάρε τώρα κάτι πολύ φρέσκο από κάποιους πολύ πιο παλιούς από τη Νέλλη. Από τους Dexys Midnight Runners (ή σκέτους Dexys τώρα), που πρωτοεμφανίστηκαν το 1978 (ο τραγουδιστής τους, ο Kevin Rowland, είναι πια εξηντάρης), το _Incapable of Love_ — και μη μου πεις ότι ο ρυθμός του δεν είναι διαχρονικός!


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

Έχω ωστόσο την εντύπωση ότι θα σου αρέσει περισσότερο το ηλεκτρονικό _Your Love_ από το άλμπουμ _Trouble_ των Totally Enormous Extinct Dinosaurs:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 7, 2013)

Πάντως εγώ όταν ακούω «Αν Κλαρκ», το μυαλό μου πάει ντουγρού εδώ:


----------



## daeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως εγώ όταν ακούω «Αν Κλαρκ», το μυαλό μου πάει ντουγρού εδώ:



Κι εγώ όταν ακούω «Αν Κλαρκ» εδώ μέσα, το μυαλό μου πάει ντουγρού εκεί: Our darkness και True love tales, Poem without words, Sleeper in Metropolis, για τον Ζάζουλα, βεβαίως.  Έξω από δω, πάει σε βινύλια λιωμένα, στα μικράτα μου.

Φιλ, τι λες; Θα 'χουμε μακρύ χειμώνα φέτος;  :laugh: 
Το δαιμόνιο σκουντάει: «Αν κλαρκ, τότε παλέτες».


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω για τη σχέση σας με τους _Πλανήτες_ του Χολστ. Δεν είναι στην κορυφή των προτιμήσεών μου από τα έργα της κλασικής, αλλά έχουμε καλή σχέση από παλιά. Ωστόσο, σε επίσκεψη στο The Space, κόλλησα με αυτό το θαύμα:

http://thespace.org/items/e0001f5a?t=4sgv

Watch what is believed to be the largest classical recording session yet undertaken. The Philharmonia and Principal Conductor, Esa-Pekka Salonen, have recorded Gustav Holst’s _The Planets_ and a new companion work by Joby Talbot called Worlds, Stars, Systems, Infinity *on a 37-camera shoot*.

Να έχετε χρόνο, όταν θα πάτε, όχι μόνο να ακούσετε, αλλά και να δείτε.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 11, 2013)

Καλημέρα, άντε να κουνηθούμε λίγο! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2013)

Ότι στη Λέξι θα υπήρχε ήδη, από καιρό, ο Max Raabe και η Palast Orchester του, δεν θα σας κάνει εντύπωση.

Δυστυχώς, τα εκεί γιουτουμπάκια έχουν κατέβει, οπότε να σας τον ξανασυστήσω:

Με ένα παλιότερο (Mambo No. 5):






και ένα πιο φρέσκο:

Max Raabe & Palast Orchester -Frauen brauchen immer einen Hausfreund


----------



## Zazula (Jan 11, 2013)

Ραλούκα και ξερό ψωμί! :)


----------



## pidyo (Jan 15, 2013)

Έχετε ξαναβάλει Soap&Skin εδώ, αλλά έχω κολλήσει σήμερα και σέβομαι τα μουσικά μου κολλήματα. 





(αυτό μου έφερε στον νου το Liquid Sky)










(γδέρνει)

Soap&Skin είναι η νεαρά κυρία Anja Plaschg, γεννηθείσα το 1990 σε φάρμα της Στυρίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2013)

Κοντοχωριανή...


----------



## Costas (Jan 16, 2013)

My Dark Materials: The Music of Depression, By KEERIL MAKAN. (NYT) Με 5-6 παραδείγματα από το έργο του. Έκανε όπερα την Περσόνα του Μπέργκμαν! (μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα το 5σημο μοτίβο στη μέση του Washed by fire, Track B).


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2013)

...
Με συγχωρείτε, αναδρομή :):

Van Morrison: Live at Montreux Jazz Festival, 1980






Van Morrison: Live at Montreux, 1974 (βιντεολίστα με τα 9 από τα 10 κομμάτια· το δέκατο, λάιβ πάλι, από αλλού το 1973)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

Αν σας ξενίσουν τα γερμανικά, παραβλέψτε τα και ακούστε μόνο αυτή τη θεϊκή φωνή.
Fritz Wunderbar Wunderlich. Granada






Με αφορμή εκείνο εκεί.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2013)

Κάποιος πρέπει να της έχει κάνει τελικά πολύ χοντρή ζημιά τής Τέιλορ: :)








Οπότε πολύ εύστοχα σημειώνει κάποιος: I think﻿ Taylor Swift should make a song called 'Maybe I'm the problem?'


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2013)

Άντε τώρα και λίγο b-boying...


----------



## crystal (Jan 24, 2013)

Ε, ναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2013)

*Πάνος Καράν - Teatro Sucre, Quito, Ecuador - Keys of Change recital*


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2013)

Αν δεν κάνω τραγικό λάθος, αυτό δεν το έχουμε.

Bittersweet: Apocalyptica feat. Ville Valo & Lauri Ylonen


----------



## bernardina (Feb 5, 2013)

His Infernal Majesty ;)


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2013)

bernardina said:


> His Infernal Majesty ;)


Are you talking to me? 





About me? :devil:

Apocalyptica, απ' όσα βίδεα έχουν στοιχεία τουλάχιστον, έχουμε εκεί σε μια τετράδα (τριάδα πλέον) απ' αυτά που δε μας νοιάζει τίποτ' άλλο πια, και μια ολίγη ακόμη στην Ξένια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2013)

Εκτελεσάρα (μια από 300 και βάλε εκτελέσεις)

Hallelujah (του Κοέν) από την k d lang


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2013)

Joss Stone: _It's a man's man's man's world _

Για το ίδιο το βιντεάκι, διαβάστε στο Athens Voice.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2013)

Loreen, αρχική εκδοχή (τού σινγκλ):




...και η μεταγενέστερη (τού άλμπουμ):


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2013)

*the banality of evil* = η κοινοτοπία του κακού (όρος που δημιούργησε η Χάνα Άρεντ)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banality_of_evil

Nine Horses: _The Banality Of Evil_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> *the banality of evil* = η κοινοτοπία του κακού (όρος που δημιούργησε η Χάνα Άρεντ)


Η ανώνυμη Γερμανίδα φιλόσοφος... Το ξέχασε το όνομα ξαφνικά ο Παύλος ;) ή σκόπιμα το απέφυγε;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η ανώνυμη Γερμανίδα φιλόσοφος... Το ξέχασε το όνομα ξαφνικά ο Παύλος ;) ή σκόπιμα το απέφυγε;



Άλλη απορία: είναι της μόδας να τραυλίζουν ή παθαίνουν μίνι εγκεφαλικά την ώρα που μιλάνε;


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η ανώνυμη Γερμανίδα φιλόσοφος... Το ξέχασε το όνομα ξαφνικά ο Παύλος ;) ή σκόπιμα το απέφυγε;



Μπα. Δελτίο ειδήσεων ήταν, σκέφτηκε ότι δεν θα ήταν σκόπιμο να ρίξει άγνωστα ονόματα. Δεν θυμάμαι: το όνομα του Άιχμαν το ανέφερε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι: το όνομα του Άιχμαν το ανέφερε;


Ούτε εγώ θυμάμαι. Νομίζω ότι είπε «στη δίκη ενός Ναζί» αλλά δεν είμαι βέβαιος επειδή το μυαλό μου φώναζε ήδη ονόματα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2013)

Το επίσημο βίντεο με την επιτυχία _Carry On_ των Fun, που αναδείχτηκαν Best New Artist στα φετινά Grammy, όπου και τραγούδησαν την ίδια επιτυχία, το τελευταίο λεπτό μέσα σε καταρρακτώδη τεχνητή βροχή. Μα δεν φοβούνται τα βραχυκυκλώματα; (Στο YouTube έχει γιουτιουμπάκια με την εκτέλεση στα Γκράμι, αλλά είναι όλα σε άθλια ποιότητα.)


----------



## Earion (Feb 23, 2013)

Αφιερωμένο στο Δαεμάνο μας (γιατί το 'χει περηφάνια που 'ναι σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα!)

Wire - I'm The Fly [in the Ointment]


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Το ακόλουθο προσφέρεται για μελέτη στις σημασίες τού _ξεσηκωτικού_:

_No Church In The Wild_


----------



## cougr (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2013)

...
Μπράβο, cougr, με πρόλαβες στο τσακ! Μου έστειλαν χθες λίνκι με τους στίχους μεταφρασμένους στα ελληνικά, αλλά η μετάφραση δεν με ικανοποίησε.
Ας βάλω τους αγγλικούς στίχους τουλάχιστον, γιατί scripta manent, videmus [sic] volant.

Two lightning bolts were delivered to my room
They were gifts from Zeus
I rock the bolts in a basinet of pine
People ask me how I am
I say I am all right
I'm fine!
I push the lightning bolt in a pram
Till the sun goes down & it gets dark
The girls from Jubilee Street hang out their windows
And they wave & ask me how I am tonight
I say I am good
I'm all right!
In Athens all the youths are crying from the gas
I am by the hotel room working on a tan
People come up and ask me who I am
I say if you don't know
Don't ask
Zeus laughs but it's the gas
He asks me how I am
I say Zeus don't ask
My lightning bolts are jolts of joy
They are joy boys from Zeus
I fed them porridge in their booster seats of knowledge
And in the cradle of democracy the pigeons are wearing gas masks
My lightning bolts play in the elevators
They slide down the hotel banister
And Zeus throws a gas canister
And it spins around the pool
As pigeons wearing respirators
Steal the lightning bolts
Zeus wants them back
O my bolts of joy
O my darling little boys
They are lost to us
And people
They are never coming back
At night I watch them sleep
And cry years of tears
And it's not the gas
People ask me how we are
We are I say mostly lost


----------



## bernardina (Mar 1, 2013)

Leonard Cohen, Javier Mas. Who by fire.
Κι αν το ξανάχουμε αλλού, δεν πειράζει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2013)

Έχουμε κοενόνημα --ή κοένημα, απλογραφείται άραγε;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 1, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχουμε κοενόνημα --ή κοένημα, απλογραφείται άραγε;



Και να πεις ότι δεν το είχα δει; Καταραμένε Άλτζι.:curse:


----------



## OldBullLee (Mar 1, 2013)

Σήμερα ο Lou Reed γίνεται εβδομήντα. Να μας ζήσει.
Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkG9BKgDvNI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2013)

Καλό μήνα. Ο Ντέιβιντ Μπόουι είναι ακόμα παιδάκι. Αλλά δίσκο είχε να βγάλει δέκα χρόνια. Αυτός εδώ κυκλοφόρησε σήμερα και, προλαβαίνετε δεν προλαβαίνετε, να τον ακούσετε ολόκληρο εδώ (ή και κομμάτι κομμάτι εκεί). The Next Day.


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2013)

OldBullLee said:


> Σήμερα ο Lou Reed γίνεται εβδομήντα. Να μας ζήσει.
> Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkG9BKgDvNI&feature=player_embedded



Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω, OldBullLee! :up:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 15, 2013)

Ναι, ΝΑΙ, ΝΑΙΙΙΙ!!! 




ΥΓ Αξίζει και μόνο για τον Psy που χορεύει _Black Betty_.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Oneiro13 (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Είναι δέκα χρονών, κόρη τού Will Smith, το τραγούδι της είναι ήδη πλατινένιο στις ΗΠΑ και Νο.2 στο ΗΒ κλπ:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymKLymvwD2U


Και η σχετική υπεραναβάθμιση χάρη στον ήχο των Kreator (πού 'σαι Cadmian! ):


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2013)

Μου αρέσουν οι τύποι που ξέρουν να φέρονται στις κιθάρες του. Και ο Gary Clark Jr. είναι μεγάλη νέα ελπίδα του μπλουζ. 

*Bright Lights* (ακούγεται πολλές φορές)







Εδώ, πέρυσι (2012) στον Λευκό Οίκο: *Catfish Blues*


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2013)

...
Ιρανή, καλή φωνή, με ποίηση Χαφέζ και Ρουμί (λένε, κι έχουν τους στίχους εκεί, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι... φαρσί), σε άλλη, δυτική μουσική. 

Rana Farhan - Drunk with Love - رعنا فرحان - مست عشق


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2013)

Αν σας αρέσουν οι Led Zeppelin, θα βρείτε εδώ ολόκληρη τη συναυλία που είχα δώσει το 2007 (Celebration Day).

Για δείγμα πάρτε λίγο Kashmir. Πλαντ και Πέιτζ και Σία μεγαλουργούν:


----------



## pidyo (Mar 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν σας αρέσουν οι Led Zeppelin, θα βρείτε εδώ ολόκληρη τη συναυλία που *είχα* δώσει το 2007.



Μπράβο, πάντα τέτοια, ωραία η μπάντα σου.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν σας αρέσουν οι Led Zeppelin, θα βρείτε εδώ ολόκληρη τη συναυλία που είχα δώσει το 2007 (Celebration Day).


Εντωμεταξύ την ώρα που το ανέβασες το δικό σου, ετοιμαζόμουν εγώ να σου ανεβάσω αφιερωμένες Serebro. Ε, είδα ότι με πρόλαβες με L/Z, οπότε λέω τώρα να περιμένω κάνα διήμερο, να υπάρξει επαρκής διαχωρισμός. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Εντωμεταξύ την ώρα που το ανέβασες το δικό σου, ετοιμαζόμουν εγώ να σου ανεβάσω αφιερωμένες Serebro. Ε, είδα ότι με πρόλαβες με L/Z, οπότε λέω τώρα να περιμένω κάνα διήμερο, να υπάρξει επαρκής διαχωρισμός. :)



Σεπαράδα θέτε; Από σεπαρέδες; Σας έφερα! 

I'll Let Nothing Separate Us - Otis Redding






Σε παράδες δεν έχουμε τίποτα, δυστυχώς. Ή μήπως έχουμε;


----------



## pidyo (Apr 7, 2013)

(με αφορμή το ωραιότατο πεντετηρικό δημιούργημα του Δαεμάνου -το Five years είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου τραγούδια _γενικώς_)

Η πρώτη επανέκδοση του θρυλικού _The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars_ περιέχει και δύο demo που ηχογράφησε ο Μπάουι και τα έστειλε στην εταιρία του: 











Πάντοτε μου άρεσαν αυτές οι δυο γυμνές, χωρίς πολύ γκλαμ, εκδοχές.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 7, 2013)

Και μια που έφερε η κουβέντα τον Δαυίδ, η καλύτερη εκτέλεση του πάντα αβανταδόρικου στα λάιβ (απόδειξη του πόσο καλογραμμένο τραγούδι είναι) Heroes, είναι νομίζω η εκτέλεσή του σε μια φιλανθρωπική εκδήλωση, με τη Γκέιλ Αν Ντόρσυ στο μπάσο και τον Ρηβς Γκάμπρελς στην ηλεκτρική κιθάρα, δυο εξαιρετικούς μουσικούς που δεν έγιναν ποτέ φίρμες επειδή συνεργάζονται χρόνια κυρίως με τον Μπάουι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2013)

Άψογο, άψογο, άψογο! Να 'σαι καλά!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Μεγαλείο! Λατρεμένος Ντέιβιντ...
Ευχαριστούμε, Πιδύμ' :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2013)

Πώς το πήρα είδηση ότι επέστρεψε ο Ρογήρος;
Μπήκαν ιππότες και σταυροφόροι στα βιντεοκλιπάκια μου! :)


----------



## crystal (Apr 22, 2013)

Κάθε φορά που ανεβαίνω Θεσσαλονίκη με το αυτοκίνητο, στα πρώτα χιλιόμετρα παίζει δυνατά σε λούπα κάποιο κομμάτι (κατά προτίμηση ρυθμικό για να πατιέται καλύτερα το γκάζι ). Φέτος το Πάσχα θα είναι αυτό:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2013)

crystal said:


> Κάθε φορά που ανεβαίνω Θεσσαλονίκη με το αυτοκίνητο, στα πρώτα χιλιόμετρα παίζει δυνατά σε λούπα κάποιο κομμάτι (κατά προτίμηση ρυθμικό για να πατιέται καλύτερα το γκάζι ).



Εγώ μένω σ' αυτό. Και κάνω γκρρρρρρ. :curse::curse: Και πρασινίζω από ζήλια. :angry:

Πλάκα κάνω, κοριτσάκι! :wub: Καλά να πας, καλά να περάσεις και με το καλό να ξαναγυρίσεις κοντά μας.:)


----------



## crystal (Apr 22, 2013)

Δυστυχώς, έχουμε ακόμη... Αλλά ποτέ δεν είναι νωρίς για να ετοιμάσει κανείς τα σιντί της μεγάλης φυγής.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2013)

Γκουχ γκουχ, ακόμη στα σιντί έχεις μείνει;


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2013)

crystal said:


> Κάθε φορά που ανεβαίνω Θεσσαλονίκη με το αυτοκίνητο, στα πρώτα χιλιόμετρα παίζει δυνατά σε λούπα κάποιο κομμάτι (κατά προτίμηση ρυθμικό για να πατιέται καλύτερα το γκάζι ). ...


 Μια που λες για drive, αυτό είναι για τα Τέμπη*, προετοιμασία πριν το σανίδι στο γανυμίδι στις ευθείες της Κατερίνης.
Και όλο το δισκάκι λούπα, μη σου πω, ντεμπούτο ντε μποτέ.

Cattle Drive - Smokey Bandits





* Τα ζα μ' τ' αργά, ίιιχα! Yeeehaw... Αμάν, βγήκαμαν. Πρόγκατο. Δεν τάκσες; Χλιμιντράν, ντιπ δεξά στο καντράν. 
Ντεμπουτάρσα στη Λάρσα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 23, 2013)

Βαλτοί είσαστε, έτσι;:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## crystal (Apr 23, 2013)

Α, για τα Τέμπη κάνει κι αυτό:









> Γκουχ γκουχ, ακόμη στα σιντί έχεις μείνει;



Γκουχ γκουχ, ναι!


----------



## Costas (Apr 27, 2013)

Να μη φτιάχνω νήμα τώρα για τα χειρότερα γιουτουμπάκια:


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2013)

Έτσι ακριβώς κάνει ο στεναγμός που βγαίνει όταν η καυτή Λατινική Αμερική συναντά τη λάγνα (Μέση) Ανατολή.



Spoiler



(Να μην ανεβάζετε τέτοια γιουτιουμπάκια, να μη γράφω τέτοιες παπάρες.)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 28, 2013)

Πιο Κατσαρός πεθαίνεις. :devil::devil:


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2013)

...
Για έναν άλλο πυροβολημένο* με τον Γουέιτς, το In the neighborhood από τον Πίτερ Γκάμπριελ:






The Voice Project  Peter Gabriel » Tom Waits - In The Neighborhood
Thinking of what to say about this video and the Stephin Merritt lyric "not for all my little words" came to mind. There's a couple reasons for that, but basically Peter pretty much says what needs to be said. You can see it's a heartfelt performance and really is a truly "beautiful piece of writing" by Tom Waits... but also in the grand scheme of things, it's one of those times we just had to sit back and take it in for a moment. The message being passed in song by some women in one of the longest terrorized places in the world, just some words and melodies that they hoped would reach those they loved hiding nearby, hopeless and scared in the bush, or maybe at most few dozen kilometers away in Southern Sudan or Eastern Congo, that their voices could have carried so far, that their message could have made it all this way, still being carried and amplified by each who has passed it on...

* μπορεί το σκέτο «πυροβολημένος» να σημαίνει αυτόν που συμπεριφέρεται ανόητα, αλλά το «πυροβολημένος με» το έχω ακούσει σαν συνώνυμο του «άγρια κολλημένος με».


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μου αρέσουν οι τύποι που ξέρουν να φέρονται στις κιθάρες του. Και ο Gary Clark Jr. είναι μεγάλη νέα ελπίδα του μπλουζ.
> 
> *Bright Lights* (ακούγεται πολλές φορές)
> ...
> ...





nickel said:


> Αν σας αρέσουν οι Led Zeppelin, θα βρείτε εδώ ολόκληρη τη συναυλία που είχαν δώσει το 2007 (Celebration Day).
> 
> Για δείγμα πάρτε λίγο Kashmir. Πλαντ και Πέιτζ και Σία μεγαλουργούν:
> ...



Και ιδού τι μπορεί να προκύψει συνδυάζοντας δυο βαρβάτους κιθαρίστες:

Jimmy Page & Gary Clark Jr. for John Varvatos Spring/Summer 2013 :laugh:






Από τα γατόψαρα ξεκίνησα, στους παπουτσωμένους γάτους έφτασα.


Άντε, να βάλω κι ένα γνήσια μουσικό, από την ίδια περυσινή εμφάνιση (στο Άσπρο Σπίτι):

Five Long Years - Buddy Guy, Jeff Beck, Gary Clark, Jr., Mick Jagger





Booker T. Jones (musical director/band leader), Bobby Avila (bass), Jesse Johnson (guitar), Narada Michael Walden (drums), Ernie Fields, Jr. (saxophone), Freddie Hendrix (trumpet) and Fred Wesley (trombone)


----------



## pidyo (May 5, 2013)

Ναι, ξέρω, θ' ακουστεί εκτός κλίματος, αλλά δεν είναι τελείως. Για μένα το Πάσχα ήταν πάντα η γιορτή των δικών μας ανθρώπων. Τα χρόνια περνούν, οι εξ αίματος οικείοι λιγοστεύουν, κι η αναπόληση του παρελθόντος, συστατικό στοιχείο του ελληνικού Πάσχα, γίνεται όλο και περισσότερο αναπόληση του παρελθόντος της παρέας και των κατ' επιλογήν οικείων. Μετά από ένα πατροπαράδοτο μεν, αλλά με φίλους αντί για σόγια, πασχαλινό τραπέζι, και μετά από αναδίφηση του μακρινού παρελθόντος με τη βοήθεια της τεχνολογίας (οι εφηβικές ηχογραφήσεις σε mp3, οι πρώτες τυπωμένες με το χέρι ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες σκαναρισμένες), θυμήθηκα έναν αρχαίο δίσκο της πρώτης μου δισκοθήκης:






Tell me will I ever learn? 
It's too late, the rush is on 
Both ends burning and I can't control 
The fires raging in my soul tonight 
Oh will it never end? 
Put your foot around the bend 
Drive me crazy to an early grave 
Tell me what is there to save tonight
Both ends burning

Χρόνια πολλά και αγαπάτε αλλήλους.


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2013)

...
Φρέσκο φρέσκο, πρωτομαγιάτικο: Q.U.E.E.N. - Janelle Monáe featuring Erykah Badu






Are we a lost generation of our people?
Add us to equations but they'll never make us equal
She who writes the movie owns the script and the sequel
So why ain't the stealing of my rights made illegal?
They keep us underground working hard for the greedy
But when it's time to pay they turn around and call us needy
...
Categorize me, I defy every label
And while you're selling dope, we're gonna keep selling hope
We rising up now, you gotta deal, you gotta cope
Will you be electric sheep?
Electric ladies, will you sleep?
Or will you preach?

http://www.directlyrics.com/janelle-monae-queen-lyrics.html


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2013)

Αξίζει να διαδοθεί ιότροπα, να γίνει βάιραλ. Το πρώτο μουσικό γιουτιουμπάκι από το διάστημα, και συγκεκριμένα από τον Διεθνή Διαστημικό Σταθμό. Και ποιο άλλο θα ήταν από το _Space Oddity_ του Μπόουι. Ο Καναδός αστροναύτης (ο πρώτος Καναδός αστροναύτης) Chris Hadfield, που τραγουδά και έκανε και την παραγωγή του βίντεο, άλλαξε και κάποια από τα λόγια, τα προσάρμοσε στην περίπτωσή του.

On 12 May 2013 he turned over command of the ISS and is preparing for his journey home aboard the Soyuz spacecraft on 13 May 2013. He has been a very memorable member of the ISS and ended his time aboard the Space Station paying tribute to David Bowie by singing a rendition of _Space Oddity_.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2013)

Rest In Peace to Ray Manzarek, founding keyboardist of The Doors. February 12, 1939 to May 20, 2013.


----------



## bernardina (May 21, 2013)

Αν πίστευα θα έλεγα πως πάει να βρει τον Τζιμάκο.
Φτου... ένας ένας το διαλάνε κι αραιώνουνε...


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2013)

Ποτέ δεν ήταν από τις μεγάλες συμπάθειές μου ο Ροντ Στιούαρτ, αλλά χάρηκα που έβγαλε ενδιαφέρον άλμπουμ, στο οποίο έχει γράψει ο ίδιος τα 11 από τα 12 τραγούδια, και η φωνή του, βραχνή από παλιά, νομίζεις ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει καθόλου. Τραγούδι που μου άρεσε (έχει και γρήγορα που μου άρεσαν) και συνέντευξη.

Pure Love (from Rod Stewart's Time) 







.


----------



## Earion (May 21, 2013)

*Στους Doors, ο Μόρισον ήταν ο επαναστάτης και συ ο διανοούμενος. Κάνω λάθος;*

Δεν χώραγαν δύο επαναστάτες στους Doors. Ο Τζιμ από μόνος του ήταν τόσο επαναστάτης, που έτσι και επιχειρούσε ένας ακόμη από εμάς να παίξει αυτό το ρόλο, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να γράψουμε ούτε μια νότα. Ούτε μέχρι το στούντιο δεν θα φθάναμε. Στον Τζιμ άρεσαν η καλοπέραση και ο χαβαλές, αλλά εγώ, ο Ρόμπι και ο Τζον, του βάζαμε πάγο, προσπαθώντας να τον τραβήξουμε στις πρόβες και στις ηχογραφήσεις. Νομίζω ότι οι υπόλοιποι καταφέραμε να δαμάσουμε την εξαλλοσύνη του Τζιμ, να πάρουμε ό,τι καλύτερο είχε να προσφέρει, να δώσουμε σχήμα τραγουδιού στους στίχους, να δουλέψουμε μαζί του στο στούντιο, να ταξιδέψουμε από πόλη σε πόλη και να βγούμε στη σκηνή. Το σανίδι ήταν η μεγαλύτερη αγάπη του Τζιμ. Λάτρευε τις συναυλίες, λάτρευε να εμφανίζεται μπροστά σε κοινό. Στη σκηνή επάνω μετατρέπονταν σε μάγο-σαμάνο, έπεφτε σχεδόν σε καταληψία και έκανε απίστευτα πράγματα, πολύ μυστήρια, σκοτεινά και ανατριχιαστικά.

*Ανατριχιαστικά; Δηλαδή;*

Έρχονταν εκεί τα πνεύματα. Ο Τζιμ κατάφερνε να βουτάει στο συλλογικό υποσυνείδητο, μας έκανε να χορεύουμε σε πρωτόγονους ρυθμούς. Υποστήριζε πάντοτε ότι η μουσική μας είναι αρχέγονη, διονυσιακή. Από τη μια λοιπόν στέκονταν ως Διόνυσος ο Τζιμ, από την άλλη εγώ, ως Απόλλων. Η αναβίωση αυτής της πανάρχαιης σύγκρουσης είχε αποτέλεσμα τη μουσική των Doors. Δίχως κατεύθυνση, ο Διόνυσος είναι απλώς εξαγριωμένος και μέθυσος. Αν μπορέσεις να κατευθύνεις το πάθος του στη μουσική, προκύπτουν τραγούδια απολαυστικά, γεμάτα δύναμη. Κάτι τέτοιο προσπαθούσαν να κάνουν και οι Doors.

Από συνέντευξη του Ρέι Μανζάρεκ στον Χρήστο Ξανθάκη (1995)

Το Κρυστάλλινο Πλοίο αναχωρεί. Στο καλό, Ρέι. Another kiss, another bliss


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2013)

Με το FF6 να 'χει μόλις βγει, λογικό είναι να θυμηθούμε και λίγο Teriyaki Boyz:


----------



## bernardina (May 30, 2013)




----------



## cougr (Jun 4, 2013)

Δύο νέες συνθέσεις από την ταινία "Ο Υπέροχος Γκάτσμπι" (The Great Gatsby).

*Fergie - A little party never killed nobody*






*Lana Del Rey - Young and Beautiful*


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

Τώρα είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα 'ρθει ο Δαιμάνος και θα θυμηθεί ότι το έχουμε ξαναβάλει, αλλά εγώ το βάζω ούτως ή άλλως :)


*Βοσκαρουδάκι αμούστακο*, από το Γιάννη Χαρούλη.






Και από τον Μουντάκη:






Μίνι γλωσσάρι: 
ντουχιουντίζω = σκέφτομαι (υποθέτω από το τουρκικό düşünmek).
κουκοσάλι = χαλάζι
ρασούλι = η κάπα του βοσκού
ασκιανός = ίσκιος


Δεν μπορώ να το ακούσω άμα το λέει ο Μουντάκης, αλλά αφιερώνω στους συλλεξιλόγους μερικούς στίχους:

Ώπα έτσα παρέα όμορφη κι όποιος μονομεριάσει/
βαρέλια να χει το κρασί όλο θα το ξοδιάσει/
βαρέλια να χει τη ρακή όλη θα την ξοδιάσει


----------



## crystal (Jun 7, 2013)

Μα δεν έχουμε σχολιάσει ακόμα το soundtrack του Great Gatsby;!

Lana del Ray σε μια από τις πιο όμορφες σκηνές της ταινίας:






Το ίδιο κομμάτι σε εκπληκτική τζαζ εκτέλεση από την Bryan Ferry Orchestra:






Και σε μια επική ρεμιξάρα που ακούω σε λούπα αυτές τις μέρες:


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2013)

Κάθε καινούργια εκτέλεση αυτού του τραγουδιού μού φαίνεται ότι είναι πιο ξεπλυμένη, αλλά κι αυτή εδώ από την ταινία, με την Μπεγιονσέ να συνοδεύεται από τον ράπερ André 3000, καλή μού φαίνεται. Για τη Λάνα δεν συζητάμε — να μην ήταν και τόσο ξυλάγγουρο στα ζωντανά της.


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2013)

Το αγάπησα μόλις το άκουσα, και το αφιερώνω εξαιρετικά σε όσες γυναίκες αγαπούν, εντός κι εκτός Βερόνας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2013)

Είχαν απίστευτο κέφι όλοι όσοι τα έφτιαξαν, τραγούδι και βίντεο.


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2013)

Έχει πλάκα ότι στα περισσότερα κλιπ που έχει τα λόγια έχει γραφτεί hyper bowl αντί για hyperbole.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν του ταιριάζει ο χαρακτηρισμός «τα καλύτερα γιουτιουμπάκια», αλλά παραμένει ενδιαφέρον. Προσοχή: έχει περισσότερο αίμα κι από σπλάτερ και πιθανότατα είναι NSFW, οπότε με ρέγουλα — μην κατηγορείτε εμένα μετά! Από το indie-punk ρώσικο συγκρότημα Biting Elbows:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2013)

Περιττό να πω πως κάθε φορά που ακούω «Μανιτάκης» εγώ θυμάμαι το «Μανιτού»:


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2013)

Συγκλονιστικό. Και τι φωνάρες! Άσε που κάποιος πρέπει να είχε κλέψει την κιθάρα του Κρις Ρία.

Το παρακάτω δεν είναι καμιά συγκλονιστική εκτέλεση, απλώς ωραίο σερβίρισμα (στο Waitrose της Oxford Street). Ενδιαφέρον έχει και η ιστορία του _Funiculì, Funiculà_. Καλό λογοπαίγνιο το Shopera, αλλά το τραγούδι ούτε από όπερα είναι ούτε παραδοσιακό.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funiculì,_Funiculà


----------



## pidyo (Jun 18, 2013)

Παραδόξως, δεν την είχα ακούσει την εκτέλεση:


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2013)

Το τραγούδι δεν είναι απ' αυτά που αγαπάς με την πρώτη — θέλει να τ' ακούσεις μερικές φορές. Ίσως θα έμενε άγνωστο αν δεν το ξέθαβαν από ένα άλμπουμ για να το βάλουν στην εισαγωγή της σειράς _Suits_. Θα χρειαστεί να το ξανακούσετε ωστόσο αν σας αρέσει το βιντεάκι και θέλετε να προσέξετε καλύτερα αυτές τις «ιστορίες αποχωρητηρίου».  (Είναι απίστευτο!)

_Greenback Boogie_ των Ima Robot από το άλμπουμ _Another Man's Treasure_ (2010) [Στίχοι]


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2013)

...
Loo and behold: Parallel lives and deaths (and in one case, an afterlife). 

Ωραίο! Kαι το βιντεάκι και το κομμάτι. Με τη μία· δεν είμαι τυπικό δείγμα μουσικόφιλου, δηλαδή έχω ακούσει και μ' αρέσουν τόσα πολλά παράξενα που δύσκολα πια με ξενίζει κάτι. Ξεχωρίζει το ωραίο, και μες στην κοπριά θαμμένο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2013)

Οι xx είναι από τα νεαρά βρετανικά συγκροτήματα. Το πρώτο τους άλμπουμ κυκλοφόρησε το 2009, το δεύτερό τους το 2012.

Το τραγούδι _Sunset_ από το δεύτερο (_Coexist_) παίζει στο κλείσιμο της 2ης σεζόν τού _Suits_, στη διάρκεια μιας γερής σκηνής. 

Το τραγούδι τους _Together_ είναι από τη φετινή ταινία _Υπέροχος Γκάτσμπ_.


----------



## Earion (Jun 27, 2013)

Αλλάζω εντελώς το κλίμα. Αυτός είναι ο *Ivo﻿ Papazov*, Βούλγαρος δεξιοτέχνης του κλαρίνου, σε (αρκετά) παλιότερη εμφάνισή του.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2013)

Όπως μεταδόθηκε από το BBC2, σε αρκετά καλή ποιότητα, το δεύτερο μέρος από τη χτεσινή συναυλία των Rolling Stones στο Γλάστονμπερι.






Εγώ το ακούω τώρα και το κατεβάζω ταυτόχρονα, αλλά κάποιος καλός κύριος έκανε τον κόπο και κατέθεσε και το μενού.

1. 00:50 Miss You
2. 07:45 Midnight Rambler
3. 19:30 2000 Light Years From Home
4. 24:24 Sympathy﻿ For The Devil
5. 31:40 Start Me Up
6. 36:15 Tumbling Dice
7. 41:25 Brown Sugar
8. 48:20 You Can't Always Get What You Want (encore)
9. 57:10 (I can’t get no) Satisfaction

Να 'ναι καλά τα παιδιά...


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2013)

Ο παχουλός κιθαρίστας είναι ο Mick Taylor (της περιόδου 1969-74).
Ο κριτικός της Guardian δίνει πέντε αστεράκια στη δίωρη συναυλία:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2013/jun/30/rolling-stones-glastonbury-2013-review
Και γενικώς έχουν να πουν καλά λόγια μόνο:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-23111268

Ελπίζω ότι θα τη δούμε ολόκληρη σε DVD.


----------



## Costas (Jul 3, 2013)

Άλλο ένα από τη νέα μου φιλενάδα της ποπ. Και τι δροσερή Αγγλιδούλα!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2013)

O Panos T έβγαλε σήμερα το ΜΟΤΤ2, και ακούω Relaxis από Pat Scott:


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2013)

...
Για τον Ζάζουλα :

Let The Bass Go - Snoop Dogg


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2013)

Πιο σλόου, είσαι νεκρός. Για πιο γρήγορα, είναι πολλή η ζέστη!


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 12, 2013)

Μουσική γι' αυτούς που ξενυχτούν.


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2013)

Ετούτοι είναι Αθηναίοι της Γεωργίας: pacificUV


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2013)

_When Brave Bird Saved_ is Fred & Nick’s 15-minute short film featuring the first four tracks from Laura Marling’s new album _Once I Was An Eagle_ — a combination of artist and dance performance in a cinematic setting, that serves as an introduction to the album and a precursor to Fred & Nick’s video for the album’s first single _Master Hunter_.
http://www.promonews.tv/videos/2013/05/14/laura-marling-‘when-brave-bird-saved’-fred-nick

*Laura Marling*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laura_Marling
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Once_I_Was_an_Eagle







“Once I Was an Eagle” has the sound of real-time, organic studio performances. It was made in a week, with Ms. Marling recording all her guitars and vocals in one day, then working with her producer, Ethan Johns, and a few other musicians to build arrangements around them: percussion, keyboards, cello.
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/28/a...nd-cecile-mclorin-salvant.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2013)

Γλυκιά ελεγεία:


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2013)

Just don't ask me what it was....






Εκτός των άλλων, φοβερή άρθρωση!


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2013)

Η απαραίτητη συμπλήρωση είναι το _Tom's Diner_ στην αρχική του μορφή, α καπέλα, γιατί έχει και ιστορία:

Vega's song "Tom's Diner" was used as the reference track in an early trial of the MP3 compression system, thus earning her the distinction of being named "*The Mother of the MP3*". Because it is an _a cappella_ vocal with relatively little reverberation, it was used as the model for Karlheinz Brandenburg's sound compression algorithm. Brandenburg heard “Tom's Diner” on a radio playing the song and was excited and at first convinced it would be "nearly impossible to compress this warm _a cappella_ voice.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susan_Vega#Tom.27s_Diner
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom's_Diner


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2013)

Αχά! ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία. Παρεμπιπτόντως, όταν αγόρασα τον πρώτο μου υπολογιστή (παραγγελία φυσικά), είχαν ξεχάσει μέσα στη σιντιέρα το Solitude Standing. Ήταν ήδη "παλιά μουσική" και αν και σκέφτηκα να τους το επιστρέψω, τελικά το κράτησα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2013)

Orchestre de Paris - Conductor Christoph Eschenbach - Piano Soloist Hélène Grimaud.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2013)

Μας αρέσει η Ελέν, έτσι; Ακόμα και στα διαλείμματα. Αυτό είναι του 2001 (όταν ήταν 32). Ορίστε και ένα πιο πρόσφατο, ένα γλυκερό αντάτζιο με ωραία γκρο πλαν.


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2013)

Αρφ!......


----------



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2013)

Σε συνέχεια του #2664, πάλι από το ΜΟΤΤ2, οι Titus Jones και Panos T ζωγραφίζουν πάλι:


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2013)

Μα τι σας παίζω! Πάλι θα ενθουσιαστεί ο Ζάζουλας.

Clogs: Last Song (Άλμπουμ: The Creatures in the Garden of Lady Walton)


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2013)

Αν θα πάτε να ακούσετε τη _Μαντάμ Μπατερφλάι_, μη σας φανεί περίεργο που το ιντερμέδιο που είναι γνωστό σαν _Humming Song_ το ξεσήκωσε ο Κλοντ-Μισέλ Σενμπέργκ και το έκανε ένα από τα πιο όμορφα τραγούδια των _Misérables_. Είναι πασίγνωστο. Εδώ έκανε ολόκληρη _Miss Saigon_ βασισμένη στην _Μπατερφλάι_.


----------



## Costas (Jul 24, 2013)

Ένα για το Νίκο Μαμαγκάκη, που 'φυγε για πάντα:






Βάζω εδώ και το βιογραφικό άρθρο της Musipedia, όπου μεταξύ άλλων έμαθα ότι ήταν συγγενής με τον περίφημο λυράρη Ροδινό.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2013)

...
Καλοστρατιά, με μια από τις πρώτες μουσικές του που άκουσα, στη γερμανική σειρά _Heimat – Eine deutsche Chronik_ (imdb, εξαιρετική) πριν 30 χρόνια και μαγεύτηκα:

Katharina 







και η Ελεγεία για λαούτο:


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2013)

Και μια άλλη, ζωντανή εκτέλεση του Όχι Μαζί, από άλλη ορχήστρα και ερμηνεύτρια:


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2013)

Οι Curved Air είναι παμπάλαιη αγάπη και σήμερα τους έκανα γερή επανάληψη. Βρετανικό γκρουπ προοδευτικού ροκ με πρώτο δίσκο το 1970. Από τους πρώτους που έβαλαν βιολί στη μουσική τους. Διάλεξα για εδώ την πιο γλυκερή μπαλάντα τους (Melinda, More Or Less). Δεν έχει μεγάλη σχέση με το υπόλοιπο έργο τους, αλλά είναι από τα πιο μελωδικά τραγούδια που έχει βγάλει η Αγγλία. Εγώ πάω τώρα να ακούσω την (άγνωστή μου ως τώρα) δουλειά που έβγαλε χωριστά ο βιολιστής τους (με το όνομα Darryl Way's Wolf — τρεις δίσκοι του σε γιουτιουμπάκια).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2013)

Μια που 'πες για βιολί, πάρε ένα cover τού Can't Hold Us:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2013)

Η σχιζοπάθεια που χαρακτηρίζει αρκετές γυναίκες στις σχέσεις τους, περιγράφεται τώρα και σε τραγούδι: :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2013)

Την άκουσα νέος, την αγάπησα και την αγαπώ ακόμα. Ίσως αν είχε κάνει, μετά που γέννησε το γιο της, αυτό που έκανε η Jolie...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2013)

Μια παρηγοριά για την αγγλική προφορά μου είναι η αγγλική προφορά των Γερμανών:


----------



## pidyo (Aug 16, 2013)

Δεν ακούω συνήθως τέτοια, αλλά ακριβώς όπως είχα κολλήσει με το Alors on danse όταν βγήκε έχω κολλήσει και με το καινούριο σινγκλάκι του Stromae. Δύο στα δύο για τον Ρουαντέζο Βέλγο:


----------



## pidyo (Aug 18, 2013)

Κι όπως συμβαίνει συνήθως με τα κολλήματα, έκατσα κι άκουσα πολλά από αυτά που έχει κάνει (σε ένα είδος μουσικής, θυμίζω, που δεν ακούω καθόλου). Ο τύπος είναι πολύ ταλαντούχος, μουσικά (αν δεχτεί κανείς τη σύμβαση της εξαιρετικά απλής μελωδίας με επαναλαμβανόμενες φράσεις), στιχουργικά (με την ίδια απλότητα της ρίμας) κινησιολογικά και ερμηνευτικά (με έναν απόηχο Ζακ Μπρελ που δεν είμαι ο μόνος που αναγνώρισα). Βάζω άλλο ένα, όχι το κανονικό βίντεο κλιπ, στο οποίο έκανε τον μεθυσμένο στους δρόμους των Βρυξελλών λόγω των στίχων, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει θέμα στις ειδήσεις όταν νόμισαν αρχικά ότι περιφερόταν πραγματικά μεθυσμένος, αλλά μια εμφάνιση σε μια γαλλική εκπομπή όπου παίζει εύστοχα με τους καθώς πρέπει καλεσμένους.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2013)

Συνεχίζουμε με δροσερά ακούσματα. Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι είχαμε βάλει κάπου κάτι από τους Ισλανδούς, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω — και δεν έχει σημασία:

Of Monsters and Men: _Little Talks_


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2013)

150 και ένα χρόνια από τη γέννηση του Ντεμπισί (ή Ντεμπυσσύ, αν προτιμάτε) και το Google.com έφτιαξε το αναμνηστικό τζιφάκι του με το _Σεληνόφως_ (_Clair de Lune_). Ωραία σύμπτωση και ελπίζω να σας φώτισε η πανσέληνος χτες. Ορίστε ένα Σεληνόφως για κάθε μέρα του χρόνου.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 22, 2013)

Εμένα πάλι μου 'χει κολλήσει αυτό:


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2013)

Αυτή είναι η τελευταία επιτυχία της Κέιτ Πέρι (Kate Perry: _Roar_) και την αναφέρω μόνο επειδή έκανα χάζι με τους εικονόγριφους (rebus) που μου θύμισαν Κυρ. Προτιμώ το τελευταίο της Λέιντι Γκάγκα (Lady Gaga: _Applause_) και σαν τραγούδι και σαν βιντεάκι. Η δημιουργική παράνοια πάει σύννεφο, είναι σχεδόν αξεπέραστη. Για κάτι πιο ξεκούραστο βρήκα το βίντεο γνωστού τραγουδιού της Λάνα Ντελ Ρέι (Lana Del Rey: _Young and Beautiful_) που αντιγράφει εντυπωσιακά την εισαγωγή της _Φαντασίας_ του Ντίσνεϊ.


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 3, 2013)

Το καινούριο της Γκάγκα μ' αρέσει (γενικά μ' αρέσει η Γκάγκα αλλά δεν το λέμε παραέξω) και ακουστικά και οπτικά. Έχασα το λογαριασμό μετρώντας τις αναφορές στο βίντεο -ωραία ανάλυση εδώ.
Οι White Lies είναι επίσης μια μπάντα που μ' αρέσει αρκετά. Το There goes our love again ήταν από τα κομμάτια που άκουσα περισσότερο αυτό το καλοκαίρι. Και ας μην ξεχνάμε την κομματάρα με την οποία έγιναν γνωστοί:


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2013)

Porkcastle said:


> Έχασα το λογαριασμό μετρώντας τις αναφορές στο βίντεο -ωραία ανάλυση εδώ.


Το λογαριασμό τον είχα χάσει κι εγώ. Διάβασα τώρα την ανάλυση και θαμπώθηκα. Είχα κάνει την εξής σκέψη: το τραγούδι είναι καλό, αλλά το έργο τέχνης είναι το βίντεο. Το σερβίρει στο κοινό της έτσι, χύμα, χωρίς υπόμνημα; Τώρα που διάβασα την ανάλυση, αναρωτιέμαι: τα ήξερε μόνος του όλα αυτά ο συντάκτης του κειμένου ή του δίνουν και κάποια βοήθεια από την παραγωγή; (Μάλιστα, σε κάποιο σημείο τού ξεφεύγει και ο Dr Caligari γίνεται Dr Caligula (δις), που δείχνει ή ότι έχει πολύ κακότροπο ορθογραφικό διορθωτή ή ότι δεν έχει άριστη εξοικείωση με αυτά που γράφει.)


----------



## pidyo (Sep 5, 2013)

Δυο μεγάλοι λένε δυο τραγουδάκια στου Φιλοπάππου το 1989:


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2013)

Όταν παρακολουθήσεις το βίντεο, εύκολα καταλαβαίνεις γιατί κατέρριψε κάποιο ρεκόρ — δεν έχει σημασία ποιο.

Miley Cyrus' "Wrecking Ball" breaks most-viewed video record (in a 24-hour period, προσθέτω)
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-207_162...recking-ball-breaks-most-viewed-video-record/

Θυμίζω ότι το wrecking balls δεν είναι συνώνυμο τού ballbusting.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Καλή, αλλά απλά τραγουδίστρια. Δεν υπάρχει τραγουδιστής να με εντυπωσιάσει γιατί δεν υπάρχουν φωνές που να μην έχουμε ακούσει. Τα έχουμε ακούσει όλα.



Το παραπάνω το είπες για άλλο βιντεάκι, Helle, αλλά δεν σε παρεξηγούμε. Γιατί με κάτι δύσκολους πελάτες σαν κι εσένα απολαμβάνουμε βίντεο που δεν είναι μόνο τραγούδια. Σαν το αποπάνω ή το αποκάτω.

2 Chainz: We Own It


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2013)

Η Ιθάκη του Καβάφη σε μελοποίηση Lluis Llach, στα καταλάνικα.





Και πάλι, το 2000:


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2013)

Μελώνοντας και ουρανοδρομώντας με την Katie Melua:


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ. Δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι ότι βγήκε καινούργιος δίσκος. Παρουσίαση τού Ketevan εδώ.

Και μια και η Μελούα δεν χορταίνεται με ένα βιντεάκι, κάνουμε μια γερή επανάληψη με δύο εμφανίσεις στη Βασιλεία.

Βασιλεία 2007
Βασιλεία 2012


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2013)

Γιατί όσοι το ακούνε νομίζουν πως είναι στα γαλλικά; :s


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί όσοι το ακούνε νομίζουν πως είναι στα γαλλικά; :s


Επειδή έχει 10 τόνους γαλλικό DNA. Η λύση: το ακούς μαζί με προβολή στίχων.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2013)

Girl From The North Country: Αυτή την αριστουργηματική διασκευή τού _Scarborough Fair_, ιδιαίτερα στην εκτέλεση με τον Τζόνι Κας να συνοδεύει τον Μπομπ Ντίλαν, είχα πολύ καιρό να την ακούσω. Μου τη θύμισε η όμορφη ταινία _Silver Linings Handbook Playbook_ (_Οδηγός αισιοδοξίας_). Άξια πήρε το Όσκαρ της η Τζένιφερ Λόρενς.






(Πλήρης εκτέλεση, εδώ. Ορίτζιναλ, χωρίς τον Τζόνι Κας, εδώ.)

Καλός κινηματογράφος, καλή μουσική· πολύτιμες φυγές.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2013)

Silver linings _playbook_
To σημειωματάριο το βλέπουμε και στην αφίσα της ταινίας.


----------



## Costas (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2013)

...
Ωραία η Στάνκαινα, Κώστα! 
Η Σταμούλω νύφη στο χορό με το ζόρικο ρυθμό.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2013)

Η τηλεόραση με οδήγησε στο γιουτουμπάκι....





Το γιουτουμπάκι με οδήγησε στα γλωσσολογικά


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2013)

...
A questo punto, ritorno a prima puntata :):







Κι άλλο γλωσσικό από την ίδια κι από το ίδιο:


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2013)

Έχω απλούστερη γλωσσική απορία τώρα. Επειδή μας έχουν ζαλίσει οι Αμερικανοί να προφέρουν ράουτ τα ρουτ, πότε ακριβώς έγινε αυτή η αλλαγή σε εκείνη την πλευρά του Ατλαντικού, γιατί εγώ μόνο στα τελευταία δέκα, άντε είκοσι, χρόνια την έχω αντιληφθεί, ενώ παλιά είχα μεγαλώσει με το Ρουτ Σίξτι-Σιξ:


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... Επειδή μας έχουν ζαλίσει οι Αμερικανοί να προφέρουν ράουτ τα ρουτ...


Shout "route"*, let it all out,
these are the things we can do without
Come on, I'm talkin' to y'all... 





 

* Raus "ράουτ"! I'm rooting for "ρουτ".

Με την ευκαιρία, πώς καλούμε πια την οικογένεια για φαγητό; 


Spoiler



Σβήνουμε το ρούτερ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2013)

Την ίδια απορία είχα με τη Μόσχα που στα αμερικάνικα των ΗΠΑ ομοιοκαταληκτεί με την αγελάδα, και τελικά ένα Σάββατο μεσημέρι έπεσα πάνω σε ένα αρχαίο αμερικάνικο πολεμικό σήριαλ (τόσο αρχαίο που ήταν στο ίδιο κανάλι που δείχνει και το μικρό σπίτι στο λιβάδι και τους Γουόλτον) και έλεγαν και τα δύο. Άρα μάλλον κάπου τότε ήταν (δεκαετία '70).


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2013)

...
Fairy Paradise - CocoRosie


----------



## Earion (Sep 23, 2013)

*O Keziah Jones στο πρώτο Νιγηριανό Φεστιβάλ της Αθήνας*

Το πρώτο Νιγηριανό Φεστιβάλ Μουσικής και Χορού υποδέχεται εξαιρετικούς μουσικούς και χορευτές και τον Νιγηριανό super star Keziah Jones.






Στις 2 Οκτωβρίου, στo κέντρο της Αθήνας, θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσουμε, να ακούσουμε, να γευτούμε την καρδιά της Αφρικής! Η γιορτή που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στην Τεχνόπολη στο Γκάζι, είναι μέρος της 53ης Επετείου της Νιγηριανής ανεξαρτησίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 25, 2013)

Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους μπαμπάδες που έχουν κόρες: ένας υπέροχος μπαμπάς και μια υπέροχη πιτσιρίκα με σωστή φωνή σε ένα δύσκολο τραγούδι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2013)

Θα έλεγα ότι έτσι βγαίνουν οι Τέιλορ Σουίφτ αυτού του κόσμου, αλλά η Σουίφτ βγήκε από τρεις γενιές τραπεζιτών που της έμαθαν να κάνει ιππασία. Βρείτε καλύτερη αντιστοιχία.
:)


----------



## Costas (Sep 25, 2013)

Καταστασιακά λόγια του Jean-Jacques Goldman, σε εκτέλεση...Zaz!


----------



## Costas (Sep 26, 2013)

Sail away away, ripples never come back.... Από τα πιο ωραία ρεφραίν που έχω ακούσει, και το πιο όμορφο τραγούδι των Genesis. Πολύ όμορφο και το βίντεο:


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2013)

Μμμ, δύσκολα θα σου πω ποιο είναι το πιο όμορφο τραγούδι των Genesis. Ξανάκουσα ολόκληρο το δίσκο (ο πρώτος με τον Φιλ Κόλινς στα φωνητικά):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wXF4t7TMG0

Άκουσα και τη συναυλία του 1973 με τον Πίτερ Γκάμπριελ (πολύ καλός ο ήχος):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FBcz3tBH74
όπου όλα είναι αγαπημένα.

Μα τι να πρωτοδιαλέξω; Θα 'θελα μόνο να είμαι εκεί, τότε.


----------



## Costas (Sep 26, 2013)

Με την αποτρόπαιη διαφορά ότι εμένα δεν μ' αρέσουν οι Genesis...mg:


----------



## Costas (Sep 26, 2013)

Προς το παρόν, και με 1,5 από τα δύο λινκ που έβαλες ιδωμένα, μου άρεσε το I want what I like, που έχει ωραίο ριφ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2013)

Krewella και ξερό ψωμί! :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2013)

...
The Luckiest - Ben Folds


----------



## Costas (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Costas (Oct 8, 2013)

Πολύ ωραία μελωδία, πολύ ωραία φωνή, πολύ ωραία ερμηνεία, daeman!


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2013)

:) :) 

Αυτό μόλις τώρα το πρωτοάκουσα: Stubborn Love, The Lumineers. Απλό, ταξιδιάρικο κι όμορφο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2013)

Τα μεσάνυχτα πέρασαν εδώ και πολλή ώρα, αλλά εγώ τώρα άκουγα αυτή την κιθάρα να αναδεικνύει το τραγούδι των Στόουνς.

Midnight Rambler από τον Larry McCray


----------



## Costas (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Costas (Oct 10, 2013)

Ναι· ωραία κιθάρα! Δεν μπορώ να μη θυμηθώ, όταν ακούω τέτοιες κιθαριές, τον Allan Holdsworth στη συνεργασία του με τους Soft Machine, στο δίσκο Bundles. Εδώ, το Hazard Profile λάιβ: (υπάρχει και όλος ο δίσκος, για πιο φιλτραρισμένη σολιά)


----------



## pidyo (Oct 13, 2013)

Κυριακή μεσημέρι. Ώρα για κάτι απλό:


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 18, 2013)

Introducing: Lionface


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2013)

Πολύ όμορφο στην απλότητά του βίντεο γι' αυτό το αριστούργημα...


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2013)

Ωραία η Natalie (από Κυριακή σε Κυριακή...)


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2013)

Στην παρακάτω συνέντευξη από τον πατέρα και την αδερφή τού Jim Morrison, μου έκανε εντύπωση η κουβέντα του πατέρα του "He was somebody I['d] like to know"...(ως γνωστόν, βλεπόντουσαν σπάνια)


----------



## Costas (Oct 21, 2013)

Επίσης βρίσκω φοβερό το γεγονός ότι, ψάχνοντας τι να γράψει πάνω στην επιτύμβια στήλη του γιου του, έχοντας πια επίγνωση του πόσο σπουδαίος υπήρξε για τόσο πολλούς, "I went back to my Greek teacher, and said 'What we are looking for...' ". Στην πιο υψηλή στιγμή δηλαδή, κατέφυγε στην αρχαία ελληνική σφαίρα, για να σταλάξει στην πλάκα του νεκρού του "της ανθεμουργού στάγμα, παμφαές μέλι". Αυτό βέβαια περιποιεί τιμή στον ίδιον κυρίως ("my dad thought for a long time, he took it very seriously what he was gonna put on the grave"), αλλά δείχνει και γενικότερα σε πόσο υψηλή περιωπή έχουν την ελληνική πολιτισμική συμβολή, σαν το παμπάλαιο κρασί, "ακήρατον μητρός αγρίας άπο ποτόν, παλαιάς αμπέλου γάνος".


----------



## Costas (Oct 21, 2013)

Το Yes, the river knows των Doors σε σόλο πιάνο από τον Ray Manzarek:


----------



## Costas (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

Να βάλω λοιπόν κι εγώ δυο χορευτικά βίντεο που απόλαυσα σήμερα:

*Forever Tango: A Evaristo Carriego -- Marcela Duran & Carlos Gavito*







*Catgroove -- Parov Stelar*


----------



## Costas (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Costas (Oct 22, 2013)

H Meshell Ndegeocello στο Misunderstood, featuring το αγαπημένο μου μοντέλο, Irina Voronina:


----------



## Costas (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Costas (Oct 22, 2013)

Ωραία συναυλία του μεγάλου Stanley Clarke, στα χέρια του οποίου το κοντραμπάσο μοιάζει παιδικό παιχνίδι. Έχει πολλά ωραία σημεία, η δε Γιαπωνέζα πιανίστα Χιρόμι έχει πολλή πλάκα η κινησιολογία της (για την κινησιολογία των δαχτύλων της δεν χρειάζονται σχόλια...). Ένα συγκινητικό σημείο είναι προς το τέλος, όπου ο Clarke παίζει στο ηλεκτρικό μπάσο το Goodbye Pork Pie Hat του Mingus.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2013)

Κάποιος άσχετος ανέβασε στα τουίτ του Protagon ένα βιντεάκι με την Μπρέντα Λι να τραγουδά το «All Alone Am I», με μήνυμα / τιτίβισμα / λεζάντα που λέει:
Πριν γίνει «Μην τον ρωτάς τον ουρανό». 

Λοιπόν, το «Μην τον ρωτάς τον ουρανό» το τραγούδησε η Καρέζη στην ταινία _Το Νησί των Γενναίων_ (1959) του Ντίμη Δαδήρα. Είναι σύνθεση του Μάνου Χατζιδάκι σε στίχους του Γιάννη Ιωαννίδη. Κυκλοφορεί (και) στο διαδίκτυο η παρακάτω ιστορία:

Η Τζένη Καρέζη ήτανε να ξεκινήσει γυρίσματα για την ταινία στη Κρήτη. Τη παραμονή της πρωινής της πτήσης ήτανε σ' ένα πάρτυ στο οποίο παρίστατο κι ο Μάνος Χατζιδάκις, με τον οποίο ήτανε και φίλοι. Της είχε υποσχεθεί να της φτιάξει μια κασέτα με τη μουσική για τη ταινία. Συγκεκριμένα, για το τραγούδι που θα έλεγε η ίδια. Όταν τον είδε λοιπόν στο πάρτυ, τον πλησίασε και αφού είπανε τα συνήθη, του μίλησε και για τη κασέτα με το τραγουδάκι και να μη τη ξεχάσει, γιατί αύριο θα πετούσε νωρίς για Κρήτη. Εκείνος ανασήκωσε τους ώμους, ήτανε και σ' ευθυμία κείνη την ώρα, και της είπε να περάσει το πρωί από το σπίτι να της τη δώσει.
Πράγματι, την άλλη μέρα πρωί-πρωί, χτυπούσε τη πόρτα του. Του κάκου! Ο μεγάλος καλλιτέχνης κοιμόταν του καλού καιρού. Η Τζένη είχεν αρχίσει να βγάζει ... σπυράκια, όταν άκουσε από μέσα κάτι συρσίματα και να της ανοίγει ένας Χατζιδάκις μισοκοιμισμένος.
-"Τι θες πρωί-πρωί, χριστιανή μου;" την έκραξε. "Στον ύπνο σου μ' έβλεπες";
-"Ήρθα να πάρω τη κασέτα ρε Μάνο, το ξέχασες;" του λέει αυτή έχοντας αρχίσει να χάνει την υπομονή της. "Εσύ δε μου πες να ρθω πρωί. Ελπίζω να την έχεις έτοιμη γιατί σε καμιά ώρα πετάω και πρέπει να πάω Ελληνικό".
-"Ε καλά. Φτιάξε ένα καφέ μέχρι να ντυθώ και θα στη φτιάξω τη κασέτα"!
-"Θα τη φτιάξεις;;;;; Τι εννοείς;;;;; Τώρα θα τη φτιάξεις";
-"Ωχου καημένη... φτιάξε καφέ κι έρχομαι..."
Τελικά, όταν ο Μάνος είχε ντυθεί κι έπινε το καφεδάκι του καπνίζοντας αιώνια, πάνω στο πιάνο του μέσα σε δέκα λεπτάκια της ώρας έκατσε κι έφτιαξε το "Μην Τον Ρωτάς Τον Ουρανό" που φυσικά, έγινε μια από τις μεγαλύτερες επιτυχίες και μεταγλωττίστηκε και σ' άλλες γλώσσες. 
http://www.activeradio.gr/index.php?topic=1558.0

Της Μπρέντα Λι τής το έδωσαν το 1962 να το τραγουδήσει.
Λεπτομέρειες εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_Alone_Am_I


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2013)

Κασέτα το 1959; Σίγουρα;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 23, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κασέτα το 1959; Σίγουρα;



Ίσως ήταν κάτι τέτοιο.  Με πιθανότερο αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2013)

Την ιστορία την έχω διαβάσει σε περιοδικό πολύ πιο παλιά από το διαδίκτυο. Προφανώς η διαδικτυακή ιστορία που έφερα εδώ είναι ό,τι θυμάται κάποιος που κάπου τη διάβασε. Εγώ έχω καλή σχέση και με τα τραγούδια και με την τεχνολογία: μπορώ να σου πω πότε τα πρωτάκουσα (από τη Μαίρη Λω και την Μπρέντα Λι), πότε απέκτησα το πρώτο μου ηλεκτρόφωνο (Philips?), πότε το πρώτο μου μπομπινόφωνο (AKAI) και πότε το πρώτο μου κασετόφωνο (Pioneer) — με τεράστια καθυστέρηση το τελευταίο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2013)

Μπορεί να ήταν μπομπίνα, συμφωνώ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2013)

Πέντε και κάτι χρόνια μετά, και συνεχίζει ν' ακούγεται ευχάριστα:


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Λοιπόν, με την απορία του Νίκελ εδώ θυμήθηκα τη σειρά αυτή: Shameless. Κωμική/κοινωνική σειρά για μια οικογένεια έξι παιδιών που μεγαλώνουν με έναν αλκοολικό πατέρα - αυτό που έχω δει είναι το αμερικάνικο ριμέικ (καλό είναι, συνεχίζεται), η αρχική σειρά είναι βρετανική. Η βρετανική δεν ξέρω τι ψάρια πιάνει, αλλά όταν μάθω θα σας πω :)



Μια και στα τηλεοπτικά αναφερθήκαμε στο αμερικάνικο _Shameless_, που στηρίζεται εν πολλοίς στις πλάτες (και όχι μόνο) της αξιολάτρευτης Emmy Rossum (που πρωτογνωρίσαμε σαν Κριστίν στο χολιγουντιανό _Φάντασμα της όπερας_ του 2004), να πω ότι μου άρεσαν τα παλιά τραγούδια (από τις δεκαετίες 1920-60) που τραγουδάει στον δεύτερο δίσκο της, _Sentimental Journey_. Κυκλοφόρησε πριν λίγους μήνες και μπορείτε να τον ακούσετε ολόκληρο εδώ για όσο υπάρχει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2013)

*Queenie Eye*

Σκέφτηκα να το κάνω κουίζ («Βρείτε ποιος είναι ποιος»), αλλά δυσκολεύτηκα τόσο που τα παράτησα. Έπειτα βρήκα το βίντεο για το γύρισμα («The Making Of»). Ε, αν ενδιαφέρεστε για τον Πολ Μακ Κάρτνεϊ, τα παρακάτω έχουν πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες στιγμές.

Το βίντεο του Queenie Eye. 
Πώς γυρίστηκε.
Ολόκληρος ο καινούργιος δίσκος του, όσο υπάρχει εκεί.
Η εμφάνισή του στην πλατεία του Κόβεντ Γκάρντεν (ερασιτεχνικό βίντεο)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lou Reed 1942-2013* _(Rolling Stone)_


----------



## pidyo (Oct 27, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Lou Reed 1942-2013*



Με πρόλαβες.


----------



## Earion (Oct 28, 2013)

Καλό του δρόμο. 

Και συγγνώμη που προσθέτω κι εγώ το δικό μου. Μου φάνηκαν λίγα τα όσα βάλατε. Είναι από κείνες τις φορές που θα ’θελα να συνοδεύεται η απώλεια με παρατεταμένη περισυλλογή και κατάνυξη.

Το παρακάτω στην προσωπική μου μυθολογία πάει με αυγουστιάτικο φεγγάρι στην αμμουδιά, ευωχία βακχική, χορό, χορό, χορό και να μπαινοβγαίνεις κάθε τόσο στο μαύρο θαλασσινό νερό για να λούσεις τον ιδρώτα.






Δείξτε λίγη κατανόηση οι νεότεροι: φεύγουν οι ήρωες της νεότητάς μας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2013)

Earion said:


> Δείξτε λίγη κατανόηση οι νεότεροι: φεύγουν οι ήρωες της νεότητάς μας.


Έτσι ένιωσα, αν και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ο Λου Ριντ ήταν στα μουσικά μου ινδάλματα, όσο κι αν άκουσα και ξανάκουσα τους δίσκους του. 
Από τη νεκρολογία του BBC πληροφορήθηκα ότι τελικά το 2008 έβαλε στεφάνι σε εκείνο το κορίτσι, τη Λόρι Άντερσον.


----------



## Earion (Oct 28, 2013)

Μας το θύμισε το Λάιφο. Ωραίο ζευγαράκι υπερηλίκων (για να πειστούμε ότι και οι ροκ ήρωες γερνάνε).


----------



## bernardina (Oct 29, 2013)

Rock & Roll Heart-Ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Lou Reed


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2013)

Ο ιστότοπος του περιοδικού Rolling Stone είχε σερβίρει τον περασμένο Ιούλιο τα αποτελέσματα μιας πρόχειρης σφυγμομέτρησης για τις μπάντες με τα καλύτερα λάιβ της τελευταίας πενταετίας. Δεν κατάλαβα ποια ήταν ακριβώς τα κριτήρια για τις επιλογές, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία. Άνοιξα τις σελίδες στη δεξιά οθόνη και υποθέτω ότι θα έχουν υλικό να ακούω μέχρι το βράδυ. (Προσοχή: Για λόγους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, όλα τα βιντεάκια που φιλοξενούνται εκεί είναι ερασιτεχνικά και χαμηλής ποιότητας.) Πρώτος και καλύτερος, ο Μπρους Σπρίνγκστιν.

Who rules the road in 2013? To find out, Rolling Stone asked a panel of writers, industry figures and artists – from Lars Ulrich of Metallica to Brittany Howard of Alabama Shakes – to vote on their favorite live performers right now. To be eligible for the list, a performer must have toured within the last five years and not announced their retirement. So, from the Stones to Skrillex, from Gaga to Green Day, here they are – the 50 most crowd-pleasing, club-wrecking, festival-killing live acts right now.
Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/50-greatest-live-acts-right-now-20130731#ixzz2jl873QiT


----------



## pidyo (Nov 8, 2013)

Ένας από τους κατά τη γνώμη μου σπουδαιότερους μπασίστες μετά τη δεκαετία του '70 είναι ο Μπράιαν Ρίτσι των Violent Femmes. Ο Ρίτσι ζει εδώ και χρόνια στην Τασμανία. Όταν δεν περιοδεύει με σερφ πανκ συγκροτήματα ή τους Violent Femmes και δεν ασχολείται με ένα μεγάλο μουσικό φεστιβάλ που διοργανώνει κάθε χρόνο, ασχολείται με την άλλη του αγάπη το σακουχάτσι. Ο Μπράιαν βλέπετε πήρε πριν από μερικά χρόνια το ανώτατο δίπλωμα του σακουχάτσι, που του επιτρέπει να διδάσκει και να έχει ειδικό επαγγελματικό όνομα (Ταϊράκου). Έχει ένα ενδιαφέρον να βλέπει κανείς τον Μπράιαν Ρίτσι του 1985 σε σύγκριση με τον Μπράιαν Ταϊράκου Ρίτσι του σήμερα:


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Ένας από τους κατά τη γνώμη μου σπουδαιότερους μπασίστες μετά τη δεκαετία του '70 είναι ο Μπράιαν Ρίτσι των Violent Femmes. ...
> Έχει ένα ενδιαφέρον να βλέπει κανείς τον Μπράιαν Ρίτσι του 1985 σε σύγκριση με τον Μπράιαν Ταϊράκου Ρίτσι του σήμερα:
> ...



α. +1. 
β. +1. Τον θυμάσαι στο Λυκαβηττό τότε, που στρογγυλοκάθισε με το μπουζούκι σε μια καρέκλα στη μέση της σκηνής σταυροπόδι σαν μπουζουκτσής, και μετά την παράστασή του με τις φλόγες απ' το στόμα; Ό,τι ήθελε το 'κανε το μπάσο. Κι ο Γκάνο που έλεγε: «Βρέkhει. Ή μάλλον psiχαλίζει".

Brian Ritchie (Violent Femmes): I liked playing wild bouzouki to the crowd at Lycabettus

DA: Any memories from Greece..? We're (still!) in love with the Violent Femmes here you know!

BR: Of course there are many great memories from Greece. One of the high points of my entire musical life was playing wild bouzouki to the crowd at Lycabettus. It was such great energy. I loved also the social aspect of being there including partying, drinking ouzo and coffee, just hanging out.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2013)

Lisa Gerrard & Marcello De Francisci: In The Beginning Was The Word (από το _Departum_ του 2010)


----------



## Costas (Nov 15, 2013)

Kalaparusha Maurice McIntyre (1936-2013)

Ο τίτλος του γιουτουμπιού είναι παραπλανητικός. Αξίζει αλλιώς.





Προσθήκη: http://www.creativemusicfoundation.org/archive-project.html


----------



## Costas (Nov 15, 2013)

Πολύ σαγηνευτικό αυτό το κλιπάκι (πέρα από τις ωραίες υπάρξεις). Μ' αρέσουν και τα λόγια: "Παίζεις εν ου παικτοίς", του λέει... Αμ αυτά τα samin', truthin'; Η ερμηνεία της Nancy, έξοχη όπως πάντα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 20, 2013)

Ένα διαδραστικό βίντεο, αλλιώτικο από τ' άλλα. Πήρε λίγο παραπάνω να ετοιμαστεί, αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο.

An interactive video introduced today to coincide with the release of a Bob Dylan anthology pays fitting tribute to what has become a classic track in an original and innovative way.
The player on Dylan's site takes the form of a TV set, encouraging you to flick through the channels on offer. Every channel plays a different show, but each is dubbed seamlessly with Dylan's track. What you're left with is a star-studded, interactive experience that feels like a Bob Dylan themed episode of The Twilight Zone. Drew Carey hosting The Price is Right, scholars on the History Network, the cast of Pawn Stars, an ESPN sports show, Marc Maron, shopping channels and more are all reinterpreted and reworked into a cohesive experience. According to its creators, no viewer will see the same video twice.

Κι άλλες πληροφορίες εδώ.

Δείτε το εκπληκτικό βίντεο και πείτε μας, how does it feel?


----------



## Zazula (Nov 22, 2013)

Διαφορετικής μορφής (σε σχέση με τη γεωπολιτική) βαλκανοποίηση (εδώ, μερική και μουσική):


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2013)

Και πάλι αλλαγή μορφής. Μια ονοματολογική συζήτηση μού θύμισε ένα συγκρότημα και έναν δίσκο του 1969 ξεχασμένα από τον καιρό που οι μπομπίνες μου έδωσαν τη θέση τους σε σιντιά και MP3s. Δυο λόγια από τους αναβιωτές και το Allmusic:

London trio *Synanthesia *were only together briefly, but in that time they made an album that has subsequently been hailed as a lost classic. With original copies (from 1969) changing hands for hundreds of pounds, Sunbeam is delighted to give it its first proper reissue, showing it to be a great lost British acid folk gem and a feast for lovers of acid folk and psychedelia.

'A mixture of delicate acoustic guitar, fluttering flute and shimmering vibraphone gives the music a distant, late night quality. If you can imagine Pentangle and the Modern Jazz Quartet playing Tudor jazz together, it may have sounded like this - a unique album' - theunbrokencircle.co.uk
http://www.sunbeamrecords.com/SYNANTHESIA/SYNANTHESIA.html


Review by Ned Raggett
Though recorded quickly over two days -- and indeed, literally recorded live in the studio with no overdubs -- Synanthesia's sole album from 1969 is a gentle treat for anyone interested in the obscurer realms of late-'60s U.K. folk and its descendants. It's always a pleasure to hear something that did not deservedly go out of print -- and therefore get an unnecessary reputation. Instead, the combination of bandleader Dennis Homes' gentle vocals and delicate guitar work, Leslie Cook's equally strong talents, and the ace-in-the-hole performing of sax and flute player Jim Fraser is often quite magical. That the band openly has a debt to the Incredible String Band and Bert Jansch practically goes without saying, but there's a difference between mere aping and finding a particular spin on a sound, and Synanthesia firmly comes down on the side of the latter. For such a rushed and in-the-moment album, the sound is often quite rich -- credit not only to Vic Gamm's inspired engineering, but to the band's clear abilities as a solid live act. Hearing Homes' gentle vibes work on "Peek Strangely and Worried Evening" or Cook's flourishes on mandolin for "Fates" shows how well each complements the other songwriter's work. Yet Fraser in many ways is the key throughout -- clearly picking up on jazz influences as much as folk ones, much like his bandmates, and the result is a detailed, fluid series of performances on his chosen instruments, ranging from the restrained then strutting sax parts on "Morpheus" to gentle background flute on "Rolling and Tumbling." The band's weakest element might be the lyrics, but nothing is outright bad, just sometimes awkward. Sunbeam's 2006 re-release, in keeping with the label's similar work, features not only excellent sound but winning, retrospective liner notes from Homes and a slew of rare pictures, plus a bonus track, "Shifting Sands," that originally appeared on an obscure compilation album from 1970.
http://www.allmusic.com/album/synanthesia-mw0000481379


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2013)

Πάμε γρήγορα-γρήγορα-γρήγορα-γρήγορα πάλι σε αλλαγή μορφής. :)
Πώς νιώθεις όταν πιάνεις πενταψήφιο αριθμό λέξεων τη μέρα για τρίτη μέρα στη σειρά;
Feels like I'm walking on air, feels like I'm flying!!!!!!!!!!!1




ΥΓ Κεφάλια μέσα τώρα, διότι ο πενταψήφιος αριθμός λέξεων ημερήσιας παραγωγής πρέπει να συνεχιστεί γι' ακόμη δύο μέρες...


----------



## pidyo (Nov 25, 2013)

Διάβαζα για την Τζένιφερ Λόπες που τραγούδησε σε tribute για τη μεγάλη Σέλια Κρους (σα να λέμε ο Κολιτσιδάκης έπαιξε σε παιχνίδι προς τιμήν του Μπεκενμπάουερ) κι έπεσα σ' ένα τριβιδάκι που δεν ήξερα πού αλλού να βάλω: 

Η μεγάλη Σέλια είχε το συγκλονιστικό πραγματικό όνομα Úrsula Hilaria Celia de la Caridad Cruz Alfonso de la Santísima Trinidad. 

Άντε, ας βάλουμε κι ένα τραγουδάκι, όχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά για να μη την θυμόμαστε μόνο ως αναμαλλιασμένη γιαγιά:


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2013)

Την αδικείς τη Λόπες με την ποδοσφαιρική σύγκριση: μπορεί να μην έχει τη φωνάρα της Κρουζ, αλλά έχει όλα τα άλλα σε -άρα και ξεσήκωσε το κοινό στα AMA.

Και με την ευκαιρία, επίσης από τα ΑΜΑ: Say Something. Η Κριστίνα Αγκιλέρα με τους A Great Big World. Στα δύο βιντεάκια, το επίσημο και των AMA, κάποια πράγματα μου αρέσουν και άλλα με χαλάνε, οπότε να και τα δύο.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## pidyo (Dec 6, 2013)

Τα στερνά του άρτι μακαρίτη Νέλσον Μαντέλα δεν τίμησαν τα πρώτα, αλλά δεν είναι ώρα για αναλύσεις. Ας τον ξεπροβοδίσουμε μ' ένα τραγουδάκι απλώς, από το ωραίο Graceland του Paul Simon.


----------



## Earion (Dec 6, 2013)

Free Nelson Mandela


----------



## pidyo (Dec 6, 2013)

Από το βιντεάκι του Paul Simon που έβαλα χτες θυμήθηκα τον φοβερό μπασίστα του Graceland, τον Bakithi Kumalo. Πηδώντας από βιντεάκι σε βιντεάκι, σκόνταψα σε ένα κομμάτι στο οποίο ο Kumalo παίζει μπάσο γιουκαλίλι με έναν Καναδό μουσικό, τον James Hill: 






Ο Hill, που εκτός από συναυλίες, ασχολείται κυρίως με τη διδασκαλία (και θεωρεί το γιουκαλίλι ιδανικό όργανο για τη διδασκαλία μουσικής στα σχολεία), μπορεί να παίξει παπάδες στο γιουκαλίλι του: 






Κι όταν έχει κέφια, μπορεί να κάνει το γιουκαλίλι του να κάνει τα πάντα:


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Τα στερνά του άρτι μακαρίτη Νέλσον Μαντέλα δεν τίμησαν τα πρώτα, αλλά δεν είναι ώρα για αναλύσεις.
> ...


*Νέλσον Μαντέλα*
ΑΘΗΝΑ ΛΕΒΕΝΤΗ, doctv.gr, 06.12.2013

Μια συλλογή από ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Nelson Rolihlahla Mandela, τον αγώνα του κατά του Απαρχάιντ [sic] και την κληρονομιά που αφήνει στον Ανθρωπισμό:

The Life and Times of Nelson Mandela (Animated Legacy Comic Series)
part 1, part 2, part 3, part 4

History Channel - Miracle Rising South Africa

Apartheid in South Africa Laws, History: Documentary Film - Raw Footage (1957)


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Ακούγεται και ξανακούγεται. Και ξανακούγεται. 

*We real cool*. Του Nick Cave από το φετινό του άλμπουμ (Push the Sky Away)


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 17, 2013)

Εκ Κρήτης ορμώμενοι. 

Ακούστε τους: http://socialwaste.org/?lang=en


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Έχουν ενδιαφέρον, θέλουν προσεκτικό άκουσμα. 

Εμένα μου αρέσει ο ήχος τους (τα πάω καλά με την καλή χιπ-χοπ), ο στίχος μού φαίνεται αξιόλογος και η αγγλική μετάφραση πολύ καλή.


----------



## Costas (Dec 21, 2013)

Γιουτουμπάκια δεν είναι, παρά σκέτη μουσική (καλύτερα!) Όσο το spotify είναι τζάμπα, χαρείτε μερικά από τα δεκάδες άλμπουμ της αξέχαστης Jeanne Lee.


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2013)

Χορταστικότατη η Neneh Cherry με το τζαζ συγκρότημά της, The Thing, στο παρακάτω λάιβ "A Tribute to John Cherry": τζαζ κυρίως, αλλά και λίγο noise, και ροκ ρυθμοί, και πολύ κουλ παρουσία και κινησιολογία. Σε διάφορα σημεία μού θύμισε επίσης την Πάττι Σμιθ, στο δε 54.00 τραγουδάει το Blasé του Archie Shepp, από τον ομώνυμο μεγαλειώδη του δίσκο του 1969, με τραγουδίστρια την Jeanne Lee του προηγούμενου ποστ. Ο σαξοφωνίστας παίζει σαν τον Shepp σ' αυτό το κομμάτι.






Νά και το ορίτζιναλ Blasé από τη θεϊκή Jeanne (προσθέστε και τον Malachi Favors στο μπάσο, στη διανομή):


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2013)

Είναι φοβερό πια τι ανακαλύπτετε (και τι έχω ανακαλύψει κι εγώ) με αυτό το ίντερνετ.

Προσπαθώ να τακτοποιήσω αυτές τις μέρες μια μεγαλούτσικη συλλογή μουσικών, ταινιών, προγραμμάτων κτλ. σε διάφορα μέσα ψηφιακής αποθήκευσης (βινίλια, μπομπίνες και κασέτες πήραν δρόμο εδώ και καιρό). Δύο μεγάλες σακούλες γέμισαν μόνο τα προγράμματα γραμμένα σε όλων των ειδών τις δισκέτες και σιντιά που πέταξα προχτές. Κρατάω ακόμα τις μουσικές σε σιντιά, αλλά από τη μια δεν έχω πια χώρο να ξέρω πού έχω τι, από την άλλη κοιτάζω μελαγχολικά αγαπημένα κομμάτια που έχω χρόνια να τα ακούσω. Μας έκλεψαν το χρόνο η ευκολία (ξέρετε πόσοι μουσικοί σταθμοί υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο;) και οι ανακαλύψεις, σαν τα παραπάνω. Σκέφτομαι να ανεβάσω τις μουσικές που θέλω να θυμάμαι και να ακούω πότε πότε σε κανέναν σέρβερ, να μπορέσω τουλάχιστον να τις τακτοποιήσω έτσι που να τις βλέπω. Έπειτα σκέφτομαι «Γιατί να κάνω τον κόπο;». Ένα ψάξιμο στο YouTube και το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα βρω ολόκληρο το δίσκο, ίσως και καμιά ζωντανή εκτέλεση που να αξίζει, συνήθως και κάτι συναφές που δεν ήξερα καν ότι υπάρχει. Και τα σιντάκια θα εξακολουθήσουν να σκονίζονται. 

Από την άλλη, προχτές που κατέβηκα στο διαμέρισμα του γιου μου τον άκουσα να παίζει κάτι καλό (τον τελευταίο Κέιβ, νομίζω) σε βινίλιο. Με έβαλε να προσέξω τη διαφορά στον ήχο. Περίεργοι που είναι οι νέοι…


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2013)

Και πώς θα περιέγραφες τη διαφορά στον ήχο, ω λόγιε;


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2013)

Costas said:


> Και πώς θα περιέγραφες τη διαφορά στον ήχο;


Καλημέρα. Στα δικά μου αφτιά, ανεπαίσθητη. (Και στο δικό μου ηχοσύστημα, ανύπαρκτη.) Όταν μάλιστα έρθουμε στο μέσο (βινίλιο στον 21ο αιώνα), εκεί πια μιλάμε για φετίχ — που τα ξεπέρασα για να επιβιώσω (ψυχολογικά και οικονομικά).


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Εντάξει, ησύχασα...


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2013)

Πάντως, πέραν από φετιχισμούς, ο νέος λέει:

... Μουσική δεν έχω εδώ και χρόνια στο pc. Ακούω από το http://spotify.com/ και σου προτείνω να κάνεις το ίδιο.

Απορία δική μου: Ακούς τη δημόσια μουσική των άλλων και ανεβάζεις μόνο ό,τι λείπει;

Απάντηση του νέου: 

Ουσιαστικά δεν λείπει τίποτα. Πάρα πολύ σπάνια να μην έχει κάτι. 2 άλμπουμ και ένα τραγούδι δεν έχω βρει γενικά. Έχει ακόμα και τα μεσαιωνικά που ακούω 

Αρνητικό ότι πρέπει να πληρώνεις 3 ευρώ το μήνα για να μην έχεις διαφημίσεις. Εγώ τα πληρώνω. Αν πληρώνεις, σε αφήνει να τα κατεβάζεις και στο pc σου για να τα έχεις και offline.

Δεν σε αφήνει να ανεβάσεις τίποτα. Συνεργάζεται απευθείας με τις δισκογραφικές και τους καλλιτέχνες.


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2013)

Costas said:


> Και πώς θα περιέγραφες τη διαφορά στον ήχο;



Yes'n she's bad-eyed and she's loveless
_A young man's fancy and an old man's dream
I'm self raising and I flower in her company_
Give me no sugar without her cream

She's a warm fart at Christmas
She's a breath of champagne on a sparkling night
Yes'n she's bad-eyed and she's loveless
Turns other women to envious green

Yes'n she's bad-eyed and she's loveless
She's a young man's vision --- in my old man's dream 
-- in my old man's still young ears






Βολικό το πρακτικό ψηφιακό —και γι' αυτό το προτιμώ κι εγώ στην καθημερινή χρήση— αλλά το αναλογικό του βινυλίου έχει άλλη χάρη ακουστική. Μια χάρη που δεν την κάνω πολύ συχνά πια στ' αφτιά μου —τα περισσότερα τ' ακούω ψηφιακά για την ευκολία μου· όπως αυτόν τον δίσκο που τον έχω ψηφιοποιημένο (κι επεξεργασμένο ηχητικά επί ώρες πολλές, τότε που είχα ώρες πολλές διαθέσιμες) σε σκληρό δίσκο απευθείας από το βινύλιο, τον βρίσκω στο youtube ολόκληρο ή σε κομμάτια, στο Spotify, στο iΤunes, στο νέτι γενικά ή σε όποιο μαραφέτι έχω πρόχειρο (κινητό, εμπιτριόφωνο ή άλλο ηχοψηφιόφωνο)— αλλά όταν θέλω να τον ακούσω πραγματικά κι αποκλειστικά, δυστυχώς σχετικά σπάνια πια, ν' ακούω μόνο τη μουσική και να «την ακούω», στο βινύλιο καταφεύγω ακόμα. Για μένα δεν είναι θέμα νοσταλγίας μόνο και φετίχ, είναι κυρίως θέμα ωταλγίας και ιμπρεσιόν ακουστίκ. 
Ναι, για τ' αφτιά μου ήμουν πάντοτε περήφανος, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να γίνω στ' αφτιά περήφανος, κάτι που εύχομαι ν' αργήσει.


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2013)

Ωραίο γραφικό των Arctic Monkeys:


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2013)

Αυτό ακριβώς ρωτάω: πώς περιγράφεις την "άλλη χάρη" με λόγια; Έχω διαβάσει για ψαλίδισμα αρμονικών κττ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2013)

...
Κώστα, υπάρχουν εξηγήσεις τεχνικές, στο νέτι θα βρεις πολλές, όμως εγώ αυτή τη χάρη προτιμώ να μην την περιγράφω με λόγια. Καλή είναι η αντικειμενική ανάλυση, δε λέω, αλλά σε μερικά πράγματα —του καθενός υποκειμενικά, προσωπικά— μπορεί να σκοτώσει τη μαγεία, να την κάνει χειροπιαστή και πεζή, γι' αυτό απ' αυτά τα μερικά προσπαθώ να την κρατάω μακριά. Περιγράφεται ο έρωτας με όρους τεχνικούς και αναλύσεις για δειγματοληψίες, για ψυχοακουστική και αρμονικές; Μόνο με όρους ποιητικούς (ή με αναλύσεις ψυχολογικές, εντέλει υποκειμενικές, ή πεζές ορμονικές). Ακούω τι μου λένε τ' αφτιά μου μόνο, τι αίσθηση μου δίνουν, και τα εμπιστεύομαι. Εκεί που τελειώνουν τα λόγια, αναλαμβάνει η αίσθηση. Κι όταν με κυριέψει η αίσθηση, τα λόγια περιττεύουν.

Όπως λέει ένας μεγάλος δάσκαλος: «Η μουσική, παιδί μου, είναι χιλιόμετρα. Μην ακούς αυτούς που βάζουν κουκκίδες στο χαρτί».


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2013)

Καλά, δεν πιέζω βέβαια. Ωστόσο μάλλον με παρεξήγησες. Ακριβώς αυτούς τους υποκειμενικούς, πες τους και ποιητικούς, όρους ζητούσα, όχι τις τεχνικές εξηγήσεις. Πιο γεμάτος ήχος; πιο ζεστός; πιο ανάγλυφος; πιο έτσι; πιο αλλιώς; Δηλαδή "χάρη" = τι; σε επίθετα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 23, 2013)

Πολύ καλό τραγούδι (αυτό το ρεμίξ προτιμώ), πολύ ενδιαφέρον βιντεοκλίπ:


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## azimuthios (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 25, 2013)

Το γερμανικό συγκρότημα *LaBrassBanda* ψηφίστηκε καλύτερο του 2013 από τους τηλεθεατές του πολύ δημοφιλούς πρωινάδικου (momo) της γερμανικής δημόσιας τηλεόρασης. Το τραγούδι τους Nackert (Γυμνός) βγήκε δεύτερο στον εσωτερικό γερμανικό διαγωνισμό για τη Γιουροβίζιον 2013. Στο YouTube διαβάζουμε σχόλια στα κομμάτια τους όπως:

«Ωραίος ρυθμός αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω λέξη. Βέβαια, είμαι ξένος και ξέρω μόνο Hochdeutsch.»
«Φίλε, κι εγώ που είμαι Γερμανός δεν καταλαβαίνω Χριστό...»

Με αφορμή τη συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε *εδώ*. :)






(Στο μεταξύ, κόλλησα και βλέπω το κοντσέρτο τους στο Chiemsee και έχω πεθάνει στα γέλια (κι η μουσική, καλή είναι) αλλά πρέπει να μπορείς να πιάσεις και καμιά λέξη στα νότια γερμανικά, αυστροβαυαρικά και σία...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 25, 2013)

Costas said:


> Καλά, δεν πιέζω βέβαια. Ωστόσο μάλλον με παρεξήγησες. Ακριβώς αυτούς τους υποκειμενικούς, πες τους και ποιητικούς, όρους ζητούσα, όχι τις τεχνικές εξηγήσεις. Πιο γεμάτος ήχος; πιο ζεστός; πιο ανάγλυφος; πιο έτσι; πιο αλλιώς; Δηλαδή "χάρη" = τι; σε επίθετα.



Εγώ δεν ακούω τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά, αλλά έζησα στο τέλος της εποχής του δίσκου. Οπότε *υποθέτω *ότι είναι περισσότερο νοσταλγική η αίσθηση παρά τεχνική, που έτσι κι αλλιώς απαιτεί πολύ καλά ηχεία για να την αντιληφθείς και φυσικά καλό πικάπ με καλή βελόνα και δίσκο σε άψογη κατάσταση και χωρίς σκόνη. Ακόμα κι έτσι η διαφορά είναι αρκετά πιο ανεπαίσθητη από αυτήν της ακουστικής του χώρου και του πώς είναι τοποθετημένο το ηχοσύστημα. Μεγαλύτερη ακουστική διαφορά ίσως παρατηρήσεις σε έργα λόγιας μουσικής (κλασικής, μπαρόκ, ρομαντικής, σύγχρονης), αλλά εκεί η διαφορά στον ήχο μεταξύ ζωντανού και ηχογραφημένου ακούσματος είναι τόσο τεράστια που η διαφορά αναλογικής-ψηφιακής ηχογράφησης φαντάζει μικρή.

Επί τη ευκαιρία, σας αφιερώνω ένα πολύ επίκαιρο και πολύ αγαπημένο μου κομμάτι του Τσαϊκόφσκι. Είναι το Adagio cantabile ma non troppo, ή _Έρημος Τόπος, Τοπίο στην Ομίχλη_, όπως είναι ο τίτλος του, από την πρώτη του συμφωνία (Συμφωνία Νο 1 σε Σολ μινόρε, με τον τίτλο _Χειμερινά Όνειρα_). Είναι το πρώτο σημαντικό έργο του και ένα από τα πιο συναισθηματικά. Εδώ σε εκτέλεση από την Συμφωνική Ορχήστρα του Σικάγου, υπό τον Κλαούντιο Αμπάντο.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 27, 2013)

I can't stand the rain -live and unplugged. Ann Peebles


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2013)

Να μαθαίνουμε και κανένα καινούργιο όνομα. Birdy, 17χρονη Αγγλιδούλα.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birdy_(musician)


----------



## Costas (Dec 29, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το τραγούδι τους Nackert (Γυμνός) (...) πρέπει να μπορείς να πιάσεις και καμιά λέξη στα νότια γερμανικά, αυστροβαυαρικά και σία...


Δηλαδή, δόκτορ, το nackert είναι νοτιογερμανικός τύπος του nackt?



Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ δεν ακούω τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά, αλλά έζησα στο τέλος της εποχής του δίσκου. Οπότε *υποθέτω *ότι είναι περισσότερο νοσταλγική η αίσθηση παρά τεχνική, που έτσι κι αλλιώς απαιτεί πολύ καλά ηχεία για να την αντιληφθείς και φυσικά καλό πικάπ με καλή βελόνα και δίσκο σε άψογη κατάσταση και χωρίς σκόνη. Ακόμα κι έτσι η διαφορά είναι αρκετά πιο ανεπαίσθητη από αυτήν της ακουστικής του χώρου και του πώς είναι τοποθετημένο το ηχοσύστημα. Μεγαλύτερη ακουστική διαφορά ίσως παρατηρήσεις σε έργα λόγιας μουσικής (κλασικής, μπαρόκ, ρομαντικής, σύγχρονης), αλλά εκεί η διαφορά στον ήχο μεταξύ ζωντανού και ηχογραφημένου ακούσματος είναι τόσο τεράστια που η διαφορά αναλογικής-ψηφιακής ηχογράφησης φαντάζει μικρή.


Θενκς για την απάντηση, Helle.

Για όσες (και όσους) έχουν ξεμείνει από λεξιλόγιο, βοήθεια από τα σίξτις  και την jejune γαλλική γλώσσα:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2013)

Costas said:


> Δηλαδή, δόκτορ, το nackert είναι νοτιογερμανικός τύπος του nackt?


*Ναι*, νοτιογερμανικός και προφορικός.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2014)

Για τους φίλους της Άννας:

Quando me'n vo' από την _Μποέμ_ του Πουτσίνι. Οι άνδρες μεταφραστές παρακολουθούν μια φορά το βίντεο κοιτάζοντας τη Νετρέμπκο και μια φορά διαβάζοντας στίχους και μετάφραση εδώ. Οι άνδρες μεταφραστές που αγαπούν τις ωραίες άριες παρακολουθούν το βίντεο άπειρες φορές.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2014)

Νά πώς είχε διευθύνει ο Μπαρενμπόιμ το _Εμβατήριο του Ραντέτσκι_ το 2009, την προηγούμενη φορά που είχε διευθύνει τη Φιλαρμονική της Βιέννης στην πρωτοχρονιάτικη συναυλία της.







Για τη φετινή του εμφάνιση η Χριστίνα Ταχιάου σημείωσε στο Facebook:

Πριν λίγες μέρες έγραφα: "Αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα το διευθύνει φέτος -ξανά- ο Μπάρενμπόιμ, μετά την ωραία αυτή θεατρικότητα του 2009." Ε λοιπόν, φέτος, προτίμησε να τιμήσει τους μουσικούς της Ορχήστρας, χαιρετώντας τους έναν έναν! Υπέροχος μαέστρος, αληθινός πολίτης του κόσμου, προσέφερε αυτό το μαγικό τρίλεπτο που ενώνει εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους στον πλανήτη».







Μπέρνι, πες μας για τα βιβλία...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2014)

Σύμφωνα με τα αυστριακά ΜΜΕ, ο ειρηνιστής Μπαρενμπόιμ, ο πρώτος ισραηλινός που έγινε επίτιμος παλαιστίνιος πολίτης, ήθελε να δώσει στη φετινή συναυλία, 100 χρόνια μετά την αρχή του Α' Παγκόσμιου Πολέμου, μια φιλειρηνική/αντιπολεμική ανάσα. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό εντάσσουν τον τρόπο που (δεν) «διεύθυνε» το εμβατήριο του γερο-Ραντέτσκι, ενός βοημού στρατιωτικού που υπηρέτησε σε όλους τους πολέμους της Αυστρίας επί 70 χρόνια, φτάνοντας στον βαθμό του στρατάρχη της αυτοκρατορίας των Αψβούργων και ο οποίος σημείωσε τις μεγάλες του επιτυχίες υπερεβδομηκοντούτης, εναντίον των Ιταλών στον πρώτο πόλεμο της ιταλικής ανεξαρτησίας.

Στη συναυλία υπήρξε όμως και δεύτερο αντιπολεμικό σημείο. Το δεύτερο κιόλας κομμάτι, οι «Φοίνικες της ειρήνης», γράφτηκε από τον Josef Strauß






με αφορμή τη συντριπτική ήττα των Αυστριακών από τους Πρώσους στο Κένιγκγκρετς [Königgrätz] (σήμερα Χράντετς Κράλοβε) με την οποία κρίθηκε ο πόλεμος για την πρωτοκαθεδρία στο γερμανικό έθνος και την ένωσή του υπέρ της λύσης της «Μικρής Γερμανίας» υπό την ηγεσία της Πρωσίας.

Τέλος, ας αναφέρω εδώ ότι η Φιλαρμονική της Βιέννης θα δώσει συναυλία στις 28 Ιουνίου, μέρα της κήρυξης του Α'ΠΠ στο Σεράγεβο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2014)

Ένας αξιολάτρευτος Μορικόνε στη μουσική επένδυση της καινούριας ταινίας του Τορνατόρε (_Το Τέλειο Χτύπημα / La Migliore Offerta / The Best Offer_). Εντάξει, παθαίνω και με το καλό βιολί...


----------



## Costas (Jan 2, 2014)

Ωραίος ο Έννιο! Νά και μια συμφωνία (του 1941) σχεδόν μόνο για την οικογένεια του βιολιού, μια κι έγινε μάλιστα λόγος πιο πάνω για πολέμους (ανοίχτε την ένταση, η ηχογράφηση είναι παλιά):


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι δεν έχω βάλει εδώ την 3η Συμφωνία του Γκορέτσκι («Των λυπημένων τραγουδιών»).

Henryk Gorecki: Symphony Op. 36 No. 3 (Symphony of Sorrowful Songs)


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2014)

Ένα τεράστιο πλεονέκτημα του Spotify, καθιερωμένη πια δυνατότητα σε κάθε παρόμοιο ιστότοπο είτε πρόκειται για μουσικές είτε για βιβλία κτλ, είναι οι προτάσεις να ακούσεις ή να διαβάσεις κάτι που μοιάζει με αυτά που έχεις ζητήσει ως τώρα. Ενίοτε έχεις τις προφανείς υποδείξεις, όπου αντιδράς με ένα «Τώωωρα...» ή «Έλα, παππού μου, να σου δείξω τ' αμπελοχώραφά σου», άλλες φορές βασίζουν την υπόδειξη σε κάτι που ζήτησες από περιέργεια ή παράγγειλες για κάποιον φίλο (και μετανιώνεις πικρά που έβαλες να ακούσεις κάποιο χεβιμεταλάδικο ή παράγγειλες από την Αμαζόνα εκείνο το βιβλίο αστρολογίας), αλλά στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις οι στατιστικές κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους. Και έτσι ανακάλυψα την KT Tunstall. Μπαλάντες, ό,τι πρέπει για ώρες δουλειάς.


----------



## Costas (Jan 3, 2014)

Η Cecile McLorin Salvant σκίζει μεν στο scat, αλλά της βγάζω το καπέλο στο a capella (Yesterdays):


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2014)

Πολύ καλή.


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2014)

Χαίρομαι που σ' άρεσε.

Ο Freddie Hubbard, εκτός από στρατοσφαιρικός τρομπετίστας, ήταν και ωραιότατος συνθέτης. Η δισκογραφία του είναι γεμάτη πανέμορφα δικά του θέματα, όπως εδώ το Gibraltar:


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2014)

Jazz for Cows:


----------



## bernardina (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2014)

...
Μπέρνη, για σένα, _O Lucky Man!_ soundtrack:





1. O Lucky Man!, 2. Poor People, 3. Sell Sell, 4. Pastoral, 5. Arrival, 6. Look Over Your Shoulder, 7. Justice, 
8. My Home Town, 9. Changes, 10. O Lucky Man!

Κοίτα και στο κατάλληλο νήμα γι' αυτή την ταινία (και για τον Άλαν _Price_).

"Revolution is the opium of the intellectuals."


----------



## bernardina (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Costas (Jan 15, 2014)

Συναυλία στο Γκαίτε έγινε απόψε για τα 100 χρόνια από τη γέννηση του συνθέτη Δημήτρη Δραγατάκη (1914-2001). Ωραίος συνθέτης, μοντέρνος αλλά καθόλου νευρωτικός, πολύ γήινος, κατανοητός. Παρέλασαν καμιά δεκαριά πολύ καλοί μουσικοί (πιάνο έγχορδα με δοξάρι, χάλκινα, ξύλινα, ντραμς, κιθάρα). Η πιανίστα Βίκυ Στυλιανού μοιάζει της Αλεξάντρας!
Από τα έργα που έπαιξαν, στο δίσκο Μουσική Δωματίου Ι έχει το νο. 17, Ντούο για πιάνο και βιόλα, πολύ ωραίο. Enjoy!


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2014)

*Most performed composers and works*

For the first time in Bachtrack’s history, Mozart has overtaken Beethoven as the most performed composer in the concert hall: the elder figure has edged Beethoven out with 2,512 concerts ahead of 2,475. As in 2012, J.S. Bach is a respectable third with 2,441 concerts. As already mentioned, the big mover this year is centenarian Benjamin Britten, whom we have as the fourth most performed composer in concerts for 2013, with 1,617 concerts featuring his music – and in the UK, his home country, he was the most performed composer overall. By our listings, his most performed work internationally was the _War Requiem_.

*Among contemporary composers, Arvo Pärt is our most performed composer for the third year running*, finishing at 38 in the overall list (up from number 52 last year). James MacMillan is the second highest contemporary figure (and the highest in the UK), rising 53 places up the list to number 45. Film composer John Williams is third at number 77. There’s little change elsewhere in the most performed composers list, though Wagner and Verdi both rise (Wagner by 20 places to number 10; Verdi by 17 places to number 20), also thanks to their anniversaries.
http://bachtrack.com/2013-stats?destination=/

Arvo Pärt's _Tabula Rasa_:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2014)

Kλασικοί πίνακες "ζωντανεύουν" μέσα από ένα θεαματικό 2,5 D animation Πηγή: www.lifo.gr


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2014)

The Greek Cello - Piano Project: Stin Amfiali / Στην Αμφιάλη


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2014)

Ένα από τα πολύ καλά στοιχεία της ταινίας _Οδηγός διαπλοκής_ (_American Hustle_) είναι το σάουντρακ με ειδικά επιλεγμένες επιτυχίες της δεκαετίας του 1970. Και ξαφνικά ακούγεται ένα από τα καλύτερα τραγούδια μιας λίγο παλιότερης εποχής (αλλά και όλων των εποχών), το *White Rabbit*, που το έχεις ακούσει μερικές εκατοντάδες φορές με τη δυνατή φωνή της Γκρέις Σλικ και κανείς δεν το έχει πει καλύτερα. Όμως εδώ είναι το μοναδικό τραγούδι της ταινίας που δεν είναι σε πρωτότυπη εκτέλεση και μάλιστα οι στίχοι είναι στα αραβικά. Η σύνδεση με την ταινία είναι θεματική, όχι χρονική. Αλλά πού βρέθηκε αυτή η εκτέλεση; Στο καλό σάιτ HuffingtonPost μαθαίνετε την ιστορία που έδωσε αυτή την εντυπωσιακή εκτέλεση από τη Λιβανέζα *Mayssa Karaa*. _Εδώ_ θα δείτε την 23χρονη Μάισα σε λιβανέζικη εκπομπή να τραγουδάει κι άλλα τραγούδια ακαπέλα. Και στο 6:30 μάς λέει κι έναν Μπαλαμό.


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2014)

daeman said:


> *γαλλικά*: La Justice - Les Intrigantes (Κεμπέκ, 1967)
> ...
> 
> *αραβικά*: White Rabbit - Mayssa Karaa (2013)



Ε χμ... την περασμένη βδομάδα... KommaTaraa.  The American whistle, dixie.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2014)

*Πιτ Σίγκερ / Pete Seeger (1919-27/1/2014)*
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231290667
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Seeger

Σας στέλνω πάλι εκεί:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...aeman-s-tunes)&p=206686&viewfull=1#post206686


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2014)

Ένα έργο musique concrète του Καταλανού Llorenç Balsach που ταιριάζει στο πρόσφατο κύμα επιστροφής στη γη, το οποίο θα σώσει, λέει, τους χειμαζόμενους Έλληνες...και που σε στιγμές θυμίζει κάποια λάιβ του Frank Zappa! Musical Lessons from the Farm


----------



## Earion (Jan 29, 2014)

Αφού άρχισε ο Δαεμάνος να σκαλίζει τις αναμνήσεις και ανέσυρε από τη δεκαετία του '70 τη Σίγκμα Φέι, να θυμηθούμε κι άλλη μια σπουδαία γυναικεία φωνή του ελληνικού ροκ, από τη δεκαετία του '90 αυτή τη φορά, την Εύη Χασαπίδου των Έκο Τατού, για την οποία πολλοί έλεγαν ότι της άξιζε διεθνής καριέρα.

Εδώ κάτι από το πρώτο (και ομώνυμο) άλμπουμ του συγκροτήματος, που θεωρείται σήμερα σπάνιο, με ηλεκτρο-ψυχεδελικό ήχο:

*Echo Tattoo, Fairytale*(1992)






και εδώ ένα από τα πιο γνωστά τους κομμάτια, όπου μπορεί κανείς να εκτιμήσει τη φωνή της τραγουδίστριας:

*Echo Tattoo, Over *(1996)


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2014)

Τις πάπιες και τις χήνες δεν τις άντεξα (Κώστα, πρέπει να φτιάξουμε νήμα αφιερωμένο στα καλά του Spotify), αλλά με έκπληξη βρήκα δύο δίσκους των Echo Tattoo στο Spotify (Room of Toys & Mind Your Step), οπότε βάζω να ενημερωθώ για ένα κομμάτι της ροκ που έχασα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2014)

Αυτό το σημείωμα θα το έβαζα στα εξωγλωσσικά που βρίσκει ο μεταφραστής την ώρα της δουλειάς του, αν θυμόμουν πώς λένε το νήμα και πού βρίσκεται. Και αν η ανακάλυψη είχε σχέση με τη μετάφραση. Δεν έχει. 

Με πήρε στο τηλέφωνο ο κολλητός μου από τα σχολικά χρόνια (που δυστυχώς ζει στην επαρχία) και, αφού μου διεκτραγώδησε την πρόσφατη σχέση του με τους υπολογιστές και το διαδίκτυο, μου άφησε και μια απορία να του τη λύσω: «Έβλεπα προχτές μια παλιά αγγλική ταινία» μου λέει «του 38, προπολεμική, και ξαφνικά ακούω να παίζει από κάποιο ραδιόφωνο, το Radio Luxembourg νομίζω, το...». Αρχίζει να μου σφυρίζει το γνωστό εμβατήριο από τη _Γέφυρα του ποταμού Κβάι_. «Ο συνθέτης της μουσικής της ταινίας, δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά του, που έγινε σερ αργότερα, πήρε Όσκαρ για τη μουσική της ταινίας. Πώς γίνεται να παίζεται η μουσική πριν τον πόλεμο;»

Του ομολόγησα ότι δεν ήξερα την απάντηση και με άφησε στο έλεος του ίντερνετ να λύσω την απορία του. Δεν ήταν δύσκολο. Αρκούσε μια επίσκεψη στη βικιπαιδική σελίδα για την ταινία, όπου τσίμπησα παραπομπή για λεπτομερέστερη παρουσίαση του (μουσικού) θέματος. Αφιερωμένα στον Γ.Μ.:

A memorable feature of the film is the tune that is whistled by the POWs—the first strain of the march "Colonel Bogey"—when they enter the camp. The march was originally written in 1914 by Kenneth J. Alford, a pseudonym of British Bandmaster Frederick J. Ricketts. The Colonel Bogey strain was accompanied by a counter-melody using the same chord progressions, then continued with film composer Malcolm Arnold's own composition "The River Kwai March," played by the off-screen orchestra taking over from the whistlers, though Arnold's march was not heard in completion on the soundtrack. Mitch Miller had a hit with a recording of both marches.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bridge_on_the_River_Kwai#Music

Για το πρωτότυπο εμβατήριο:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colonel_Bogey
Αν έχετε ακούσει στρατιωτικές μπάντες, δεν λείπει ποτέ από το ρεπερτόριό τους.

Και μη χάσετε τις παρωδίες:
Hitler Has Only Got One Ball
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hitler_Has_Only_Got_One_Ball
(Οι γνήσιοι μελετητές θα παρακολουθήσουν απαραιτήτως και το κλασικό μιμίδιο.)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Για το πρωτότυπο εμβατήριο:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colonel_Bogey
> Αν έχετε ακούσει στρατιωτικές μπάντες, δεν λείπει ποτέ από το ρεπερτόριό τους.


Εγώ αυτό το έμαθα πάντως αρχές δεκαετίας του 1980 χάρη στο κομμάτι If You Knew Sousa (and Friends): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hooked_on_Classics#Hooked_on_Classics_2_-_Can.27t_stop_the_Classics


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τις πάπιες και τις χήνες δεν τις άντεξα


Φαίνεται απορρίπτεις το τρίτο σκέλος της γνωστής τριάδας σε /-isi/.

Το Get Lucky στην τελετή έναρξης των Ο.Α. του Σότσι με τη χορωδία του Κόκκινου Στρατού. (ακόμα έτσι λέγεται;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2014)

Costas said:


> με τη χορωδία του Κόκκινου Στρατού. (ακόμα έτσι λέγεται; )



Βλέπω ότι δύο σύνολα δικαιούνται να φέρουν την ιστορική ονομασία:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Army_Choir

Alexandrov Ensemble and MVD Ensemble are the only groups with the right to claim the title "Red Army Choir". [SUP][according to whom?][/SUP]

The Alexandrov Ensemble has entertained audiences both in Russia and throughout the world, performing a range of music including folk tunes, hymns, operatic arias, and popular music. The group's repertoire has included The Volga Boatmen's Song, Katyusha, Kalinka, and Ave Maria.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexandrov_Ensemble

Η εκτέλεση του τραγουδιού παίρνει και βραβείο κιτς, βέβαια...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> Η εκτέλεση του τραγουδιού παίρνει και βραβείο κιτς, βέβαια...



Άνετα θα το ακούγαμε στην Γιουροβίζιον.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2014)

Έχουμε ξαναποστάρει εδώ σχετικά: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ά-γιουτιουμπάκια&p=45736&viewfull=1#post45736


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2014)

...
Αφήστε πια τη χορωδία του Ερυθρού Στρατού, έχει παραφορεθεί και μπαγιάτεψε, σαν παραπλανητική _ερυθρέγκα_. 

Ορίστε η Ερυθρή Αστυνομία :






*Russian police choir performs Daft Punk's Get Lucky *(The Telegraph, 11 Nov 2013)

*Members of the Russian police force show off a sense of humour - or could that be lack of self-awareness - with an unlikely rendition of Daft Punk's summer hit, Get Lucky*

It may seem an unlikely choice of song for Russia's tough police force, but this video shows the Russian Folk Song and Dance Ensemble of the Interior Ministry singing Get Lucky by French duo Daft Punk.

The video has received 1.5 million views since it was posted on YouTube on November 7, and shows an all-male choir wearing green police uniforms singing and dancing along to the summer hit song that contains sexual themes.

While some remain staunchly serious, others smile broadly as though enjoying the joke.

Some viewers have received the video as a spoof, but others have commented that the performance has disgraced the police profession.

The Ministry of Internal Affairs confirmed that the choir was rehearsing the song for a concert celebrating the Day of Police in the Kremlin, but the song was replaced by another piece for the concert on November 10.


Δεν είναι βέβαια από τα καλύτερα γιουτιουμπάκια, αλλά μια και το 'φερε η κουβέντα... 
Κι όπως φαίνεται, το φέρνει σε πολλούς, γιατί τρεις μήνες αργότερα κοντεύει τα 4 εκατομμύρια θεάσεις στον συσωλήνα.


Στη Μπατσοβίζιον, τάκα τάκα, πάτα κιούτα. :s


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2014)

Μπερδευτήκαμε πάλι. Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το βιντεάκι της γαλλικής σελίδας του #2824, μόνο που εκεί μιλάει για Κόκκινο Στρατό. Υποψιάζομαι ότι η δική σου πηγή ξέρει περισσότερα.


(Ακόμα πιο κιτς τσόντα: Εδώ σφάζουν το μποντικό της Αντέλ.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqso7TOZPo0#t=89

Σας έχω πει πόσο γελοία μού φαίνονται αυτά τα πηλήκια που είναι σαν κακοφτιαγμένο πανωσήκωμα;


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μπερδευτήκαμε πάλι. Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το βιντεάκι της γαλλικής σελίδας του #2824, μόνο που εκεί μιλάει για Κόκκινο Στρατό. Υποψιάζομαι ότι η δική σου πηγή ξέρει περισσότερα.
> ...



Κι εγώ, γι' αυτό και η _ερυθρέγκα_.

Η ιστοσελίδα τους γράφει:

Академического Ансамбля Песни и Пляски Внутренних Войск МВД Российской Федерации.
The Academic Ensemble _of_ a Song and Dancing _of_ Internal Troops _of_ the Ministry _of_ Internal Affairs _of_ Russia.

...οφ... οβ... οφ... οβ... οφ... Εμ βέβαια, Ρώσικη είναι η χορωδία των αστυνομικών, «κορ μπατσόφ». 

Ωστόσο, στο διαφημιστικό βίντεο εκεί και στον θυρεό τους, λένε πάλι για Red Army Choir. 



nickel said:


> (Ακόμα πιο κιτς τσόντα: Εδώ σφάζουν το μποντικό της Αντέλ.)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqso7TOZPo0#t=89
> ...



_Αυτοί _είναι του στρατού, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. 

«Το μποντικό»; Έχει ποντικό η Αντέλ και της τον εσφάξανε;  Ώφου...


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2014)

Επειδή δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό να βάλω τις φήμες του Spiegel στα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα (χωρίς, μάλιστα, την άδεια της SBE), ας προτιμήσω τον _Καθρέφτη σε καθρέφτη_ (Spiegel im Spiegel) του Arvo Part.


Anne Akiko Meyers performs Arvo Part's beautifully meditative 'Spiegel im Spiegel' (or 'Mirror in Mirror'). Reiko Uchida, piano. Performed to a sold-out house in New York City in 2011.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 2, 2014)

Καλά, δεν είχαν πει ότι δεν θα υπάρξει νέο πακέτο επειδή πλέον θα μπορούμε να σταθούμε στα πόδια μας και να δανειζόμαστε από τις αγορές; Oh, well... το χρεώνω στα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα γιατί προσωπικά χαίρομαι όταν έχω δίκιο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2014)

Αν θέλετε μια γεύση από τη συναυλία της Ελευθερίας Αρβανιτάκη στο Κάρνεγκι Χολ (ανταπόκριση της Ρίκας Βαγιάνη εδώ), βρήκα δυο βιντεάκια αλλά δεν ξέρω για πόσο θα είναι εκεί:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vb9HNy0KfI0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoB1vUA8REU


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2014)

Καλημέρα με σουινγκάτη Νανά:


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2014)

Δυο δουλειές από το Silk Road Project του Yo-Yo Ma:

http://www.silkroadproject.org/MusicArtists/TheSilkRoadEnsemble/tabid/161/Default.aspx
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silk_Road_Project








Το κλασικό Swallow Song από το Καζακστάν:


----------



## Costas (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Costas (Feb 16, 2014)

Οργανολογία· XXX demonstrates the YYY:


----------



## Costas (Feb 16, 2014)

Χαλαρώστε και μ' αυτό:


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2014)

Mark Orton - "New West" ("Nebraska" Trailer Song)






Mark Orton - Their Pie


----------



## Costas (Feb 19, 2014)

Ωραίος ο κύριος, μου θύμισε λίγο τους Καλέξικο.

Ένας Κινέζος ροκάς, πρώτο όνομα στην Κίνα, ο Wang Feng. Το Spotify έχει 4 τίτλους του. Μελωδίες, ριφ, κιθαριές· καλή ακρόαση!


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Σάκης Μπουλάς (1954-2014)*


----------



## Costas (Feb 21, 2014)

Εμένα μ' άρεσε στη σκηνή από το "Ας περιμένουν οι γυναίκες" όπου πέφτει στην πισίνα του ξενοδοχείου να πνιγεί όταν μαθαίνει πως "ψήφισε η μάνα μου Νέα Δημοκρατία" (1.03.30-1.05.00)


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2014)

...
Somewhere Else - Federico Aubele


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2014)

Μα τι σειράκλα είν' αυτή! Για την _True Detective_ λέω.

The Black Angels: Young Men Dead


----------



## seaofdreams (Feb 26, 2014)

To καλύτερο ξύπνημα nickel! 
Τραγουδάρα!


----------



## bernardina (Feb 26, 2014)

Έμειναν για πάντα ακίνητα τα ευλογημένα χέρια.


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2014)

...
Καλοστρατιά.

Αυτό για τη μαεστρία του, Live at the Montreux Jazz Festival 2012





Paco de Lucia - Guitarra / David de Jacoba - Cante / Antonio Sanchez Palomo - Guitarra
El Piraña - Percusión / Duquende - Cante / Farru - Baile / Antonio Serrano - Armónica y teclados / Alain Perez - Bajo

αυτό επειδή είχα λιώσει τον δίσκο και είχα ματώσει τα δάχτυλα μέχρι να το μάθω, αλλά από τότε που τους είδα στον Λυκαβηττό μια ξεχωριστή καλοκαιρινή βραδιά σαν εκείνη, άκουσα τον ήχο τον αληθινό και ντράπηκα να το ξαναπαίξω σε κόσμο: 

Mediterranean Sundance / Río Ancho - Paco de Lucia, Al Di Meola & John McLaughlin







κι αυτό για τον τίτλο του:

Meeting of the Spirits - John McLaughlin, Larry Coryell & Paco de Lucia (Live at the Royal Albert Hall, 14-2-1979)


----------



## seaofdreams (Feb 27, 2014)

Χορέψτε το, καθιστοί στην καρέκλα σας! (Πρέπει να βρούμε ένα εμότικον που να το κάνει, θα ήταν πολύ αστείο!)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2014)

*το κυπελλάκι, το κυπελλάκι, το κυπελλάκι... :)*

Με την ευκαιρία της πρόσφατης κυκλοφορίας τού cover τού Κυπελλακιού απ' τους Drive In (όπου η Κάλλια τιμά και το δικό μου όνομα στο νέο κυπελλάκι της ), να βάλουμε πρώτα-πρώτα το καλύτερο (για μένα) cover για το κλασικό νάιντιζ κομμάτι, αυτό των Τσοπαναρέιβ — που τα σπάει (_και _τα κυπελλάκια) για τα καλά:




Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και η προαναφερθείσα διασκευή απ' τους Drive In και Νίκο BJ, πολύ ωραία φωνή η Κάλλια:




Η αυθεντική εκτέλεση είναι, φυσικά. της Τερέζας — αλλά το αρχικό βιντεοκλίπ που 'δειχνε τα κυπελλάκια στο πάλαι ποτέ Ροντέο, το θρυλικό παραλιακό λουναπάρκ της νεότητάς μας, δεν υπάρχει πουθενά. Οπότε δύο βιντεοκλιπότροπα αποσπάσματα από εκπομπές της εποχής:


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 7, 2014)

Θεωρώ οτι το βιντεάκι αξίζει ακόμα κι αν δεν σας αρέσει το τραγούδι, έχει κάτι παραμυθιακό!


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 9, 2014)

Το αγαπημένο μου συγκρότημα και ο εκκεντρικός του τραγουδιστής...


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 11, 2014)

Νέα ανακάλυψη!


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2014)

seaofdreams said:


> Θεωρώ οτι το βιντεάκι αξίζει ακόμα κι αν δεν σας αρέσει το τραγούδι, έχει κάτι παραμυθιακό!



Αξίζει και για δεύτερη φορά!

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...γιουτιουμπάκια&p=197603&viewfull=1#post197603


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 11, 2014)

Κυκλοφορούμε πολλοί καλόγουστοι σε αυτό το μπλογκ τελικά!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2014)

seaofdreams said:


> ...σε αυτό το μπλογκ...


φόρουμ


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2014)

...
Misirlou - Martina Eisenreich Quartett*






*κβαρτέτ γερμανικό, με δύο t (όχι κβαρτέττ όμως .


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2014)

Τριγλωσσία!

_Contes de Lune_ MARTINA EISENREICH QUARTETT (GLM Music, 2013).
http://www.martina-eisenreich.com/web/cds.php


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2014)

Και καθώς τέλειωνε το όγδοο και τελευταίο επεισόδιο της σειράς _True Detective_ (με το συνολικά άψογο σάουντρακ), μας αποχαιρετούσε με αυτό το κομμάτι. Σε αυτόν το σύνδεσμο θα το βρείτε μαζί με σκηνές από την ταινία.

Αυτό εδώ έχει πιο δυνατό ήχο (και αν πάτε στο YouTube θα βρείτε και τους στίχους).


As a parting gift, HBO released a video montage of True Detective season 1 set to “The Angry River” by The Hat ft. Father John Misty & S.I. Istwa. The music by T Bone Burnett, Rhiannon Giddens and Gabe Witcher and deep dark disturbingly beautiful lyrics by T Bone Burnett.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2014)

Και για να χαλαρώσω ακούω αυτό — τη μουσική υπόκρουση της σκοτεινής ταινίας _The Road_. Είναι κανονικά 18 βιντεάκια, το ένα μετά το άλλο.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gT6AnrDwew&list=PLF0545BADB29F800D


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2014)

...
When I get low, I get high - The Speakeasy Three featuring the Swing Ninjas







Why don't you do right (rehearsal)


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 21, 2014)

To βάζω περισσότερο για τις εικόνες παρά για την μουσική






κι εδώ μια παράλλαγή του στην οποία και η μουσική είναι ονειρική...


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2014)

Ο Γάλλος συνθέτης *Αρμάν Αμάρ* γεννήθηκε το 1953 στην Ιερουσαλήμ και μεγάλωσε στο Μαρόκο. Ο πατέρας του ήταν Εβραιομαροκινός και η μητέρα του Ισραηλίτισσα. Αλλά όλα αυτά μπορείτε να τα καταλάβετε ακούγοντας τη μουσική του. (Έχει γράψει τη μουσική για πολλές ταινίες, ανάμεσα στις οποίες και δύο του Γαβρά.)

Στο Spotify μόλις άκουσα τη μουσική για το _Pour une femme_ του περασμένου Δεκέμβρη, αλλά δεν το βρήκα αλλού.

Μια γεύση εδώ από την ταινία _La source des femmes_. Μια μεγαλύτερη επιλογή εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2014)

Αν δε σας φτιάξει αυτό, δε φτιάχνεστε με τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2014)

Στινγκ, από τον περσινό του δίσκο (_The Last Ship_), με φωνή λίγο πιο βραχνή, λίγο πιο γερασμένη. Το ίδιο τραγούδι, από λάιβ στη Νέα Υόρκη, με παρέα την Jo Lawry, εδώ.

Sting: _Practical Arrangement_


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 27, 2014)

Συγκινήθηκα όταν πριν απο λίγες μέρες, μέσα σ'ένα απο τα πιο γνωστά καφέ της Βιέννης άκουσα τον πιανίστα να παίζει Χατζηδάκη...


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2014)

Μόνο προσοχή: _Χατζηδάκης_ είναι ο υπουργός Ανάπτυξης. Ο συνθέτης ήταν *Χατζιδάκις*. Και συγγνώμη που το επισημαίνω, αλλά ως γλωσσικό φόρουμ κτλ κτλ.


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 28, 2014)

Προς Θεού καμία παρεξήγηση, δεν το ήξερα :blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2014)

Shakira - Boig per tu (Catalan: Crazy for you)






Τούκα προ (αυτό έλειπε) ;)...

Τα πολιτικά, εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2014)

...
Μάιστα, φαίνεται πως μας έπιασε η άνοιξη ταυτοχρόνως (28-3-2014, 20:58), συμμοδεράτορα, κι ο καθείς το εξωτερικεύει με τη δέσποινα των λογισμών του...  Σε καλό μας, μπρε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2014)

Ναι, η άνοιξη άργησε μια εβδομάδα και μια μέρα...


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2014)

*And The Waltz Goes On*

Χτες (Κυριακή), δεν ξέρω πώς, το Mega θυμήθηκε το βαλς του Άντονι Χόπκινς. Πρόκειται για ένα όμορφο βαλς που είχε γράψει ο Χόπκινς το 1964 και το έριξε σε ένα συρτάρι. Πριν από μερικά χρόνια το θυμήθηκε καθώς άκουγε τον Αντρέ Ριέ στην τηλεόραση, του το έστειλε, ο Ριέ το λάτρεψε και το ενορχήστρωσε. Το πρωτοπαρουσίασε σε πρόγραμμά του στη Βιέννη τον Ιούλιο του 2011, όπου το άκουσε και ο σερ Άντονι για πρώτη φορά μπροστά σε κοινό. 

Στο βίντεο η πρώτη αυτή δημόσια εκτέλεση του βαλς, εδώ μια άλλη στο Μάαστριχτ το φθινόπωρο του 2011 και εδώ μια συνέντευξη του Χόπκινς με λεπτομέρειες. Απολαύστε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2014)

Από χτες έχω λιώσει αυτόν το δίσκο που συνιστώ ολόψυχα στους φίλους του βιολιού (όλο και θα βρείτε και κανένα γιουτιουμπάκι):
Daniel Hope: _Spheres_
http://www.amazon.com/Spheres-Daniel-Hope/dp/B00AJGDQVK

Αλλά σήμερα ανακάλυψα και την εκτέλεση του _Wish You Were Here_ με τον Στεφάν Γκραπελί. (Η Αμαζόνα έχει πρόβλημα και με την ορθογραφία του ονόματός του.) Πολλές λεπτομέρειες εδώ: http://www.openculture.com/2014/04/pink-floyds-wish-you-were-here-with-stephane-grappelli.html


----------



## seaofdreams (Apr 12, 2014)

Εμείς που αγαπάμε το βιολί αγαπάμε και αυτό το όργανο...ελπίζω να μην είναι βαρύ για πρωί! :angel:


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2014)

Ωραίο και το όργανο και ο Τζούλιαν. Όσο για την Τζένκινς, παρότι δεν χορταίνω να τη βλέπω (π.χ. σε συναυλίες σαν την παρακάτω), έχει τη χροιά φωνής, το τέμπρο, που δεν με ξετρελαίνει στην όπερα, και δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου όταν η Κάθριν περνάει το ποτάμι για πιο δημοφιλή ακούσματα. Αλλά είναι προσωπική άποψη αυτά. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, τα ουαλικά της και μόνο μού προκαλούν πολλές γουάντες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2014)

*Slip Away* Της Laurie Anderson (από το άλμπουμ _Life on a String_)

What's this? A little dust in my eye
Well I'm not the type to cry
It's four a.m. I'm standing by the bed where you lie
Sleeping the sleep of the newborn
I put [my] finger to your lips. Warm air.
Five a.m. You lift your hand and open it.
Then you slipped away. You slipped away.
Oh death, that creep, that crooked jerk...
He comes, he comes walking. He comes sneaking
Down that long irreversible hallway
Grabs you in your sleep

I walk outside to the parking lot.
Bright coins of water on the sidewalk.
Big white building where your body lies
Stands in the middle of the fields. Icy air.
And after all the shocks the way the heart unlocks
And ooo we slip away. We slip away.

I'm thinking about the way that lost things always come back
Looking like something else
A fishing pole, a shoe, an old shirt, a lucky day
Ooo then they slip away into the remains of the day
Ooo they slip away. They slip away.

I'm thinking how you taught me how to win
And how to lose
And how to fight the crippling blues that I was born with
Bad dreams and nightmares
Ooo they slip away. Ooo they slip away into the remains of the day.

I know that sometime I'll stop looking for you.
Stop seeing your face every day
Bad dreams and nightmares and big bad wolves
Ooo they slip away into the remains of the day
Ooo they slip away into the remains of the day
They slip away

You told me you had no idea how to die but I saw
The way the light left your eyes
And after all the shocks the way the heart unlocks
And ooo then you slipped away. You slipped away.


----------



## Earion (May 3, 2014)

Tinariwen και *Bassekou Kouyate* στο Festival au Desert 2012 στο Τιμπουκτού, με συμμετοχή Bono






με φρικτά σχόλια από κάτω ...


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2014)

...
Οι Tinariwen είναι από τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα και μακροβιότερα μουσικά σύνολα της Αφρικής (και με ιστορικό σαν μυθιστόρημα), κι αυτό δεν το λέω εγώ, το λένε κάποιοι που ξέρουν καλύτερα από μένα. Αλλά επειδή μας πήγες στο Μάλι με τον Μπασέκου Κουγιατέ, να τος πέρυσι μαζί με την μπάντα του, τους Νγκόνι Μπα, με εικόνες από το Μπαμάκο (που έχει να επιδείξει απίστευτους μουσικούς, αλλά και παραδοσιακούς ραψωδούς, τους τζέλι (jali, jeli, djeli ή griots):

Jama ko - Bassekou Kouyaté & Ngoni Ba






Για τον Μπόνο, ένα σχόλιο μόνο για το αποπάνω βίντεο, μουσικό: τι γυρεύει η αλεπού στο παζάρι;
Ο καθένας με το μπόνο του.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2014)

*Zbigniew Preisner - Silence, Night and Dreams *

Τον άκουσα στο Spotify, αλλά βλέπω ότι υπάρχει ολόκληρος και εδώ:


----------



## Earion (May 7, 2014)

Το θυμήθηκα με την ανάρτηση του Δαεμάνου.

Emerson Lake and Palmer. _Works, Volume One_ (1977): «Fanfare for the Common Man» (γνωστή σύνθεση του Aaron Copland).






Άντε, κι άλλο ένα, παλιότερο:

Emerson Lake and Palmer. _Trilogy_ (1972): «Hoedown», από την όπερα του Aaron Copland _Rodeo_.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2014)

Πριν βάλω να ξανακούσω την παραπάνω τριάδα, να θυμηθώ τα νιάτα μας, μια και πέφτω ανάμεσα στους δυο μικρούς της τριάδας, μια ωραία γνωστή μελωδία (_Requiem for a dream_) σε ιδιόμορφη εκτέλεση από τους Ιταλούς Corde Oblique, σε ένα βιντεάκι κλεμμένο από την ταινία Naqoyquatsi.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2014)

Έλα, δόκτορα, πέφτουν πρόστιμα γι' αυτό το βιντεάκι.

*Shakira - Can't Remember to Forget You ft. Rihanna*


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2014)

Φωνάρες, αφού!


----------



## seaofdreams (May 9, 2014)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Αυτό το τραγούδι πάντα μου ανεβάζει τη διάθεση και αυτές τις μέρες μου χρειάζεται!
Αν θέλει κι η δική σας διάθεση λίγο...ανέβασμα...(και δεν έχετε ανέβει με τις φωνάρες απο πάνω )

*El Corazon - Arno Elias*


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2014)

Πάρα πολλά γιουτιουμπάκια έχουν ακυρωθεί εντελώς, 
όχι μόνο γιατί δεν υπάρχουν πια στο YouTube, 
αλλά και γιατί δεν υπάρχει στο κείμενο του μηνύματος 
καμία ένδειξη για την ταυτότητα του έργου. 
Παρακαλώ, σε κάθε καταχώρηση να προσθέτετε 
τα στοιχεία του τραγουδιού στο κείμενο του μηνύματος — 
τουλάχιστον τον τίτλο και τον εκτελεστή.


----------



## Earion (May 10, 2014)

*Εδώ*, ας πούμε,τι έλεγε;


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2014)

...
Αν προχωρήσεις 5 ποστ παρακάτω, θα το βρεις ;):



daeman said:


> nickel said:
> 
> 
> > Βρε τι ξέθαψα!
> ...


Βρε τι ξέθαψα! :laugh: Αυτό πάντως το θυμόμουν και χωρίς το τσιτάρισμα. Αλλού είναι τα ζόρικα, εκεί που δεν υπάρχει η παραμικρή ένδειξη.






Για τον κύκλο των χαμένων μουσικών: από τότε που παρατήρησα κι εγώ ότι το βιντεομάζωμα που κάνουν οι «κάτοχοι των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων» (οι οποίοι συνήθως καμία σχέση δεν έχουν πια με πνευματικά, αλλά αποκλειστικά με υλικά πράγματα) απειλεί σοβαρά την ακεραιότητα πολλών νημάτων της Λεξιλογίας, προσθέτω πάντα κάποιο στοιχείο για το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι όποτε ποστάρω βιντεάκι. Αν σε κάποιον δεν αρέσει να φαίνονται τα στοιχεία του κομματιού, υπάρχει πάντα η απλή λύση του λευκού κειμένου, που είναι μεν αόρατο για το μάτι, παραμένει δε ορατό για την αναζήτηση. 
That's the way "magic" is achieved; there's always a trick behind it (and a lot of hard work).


----------



## Earion (May 11, 2014)

Πάμε λίγο Αυστραλία (να πούμε γεια και στον cougr);

Παραλλαγές στο ίδιο μοτίβο:

The Saints. “Every Day's A Holiday, Every Night's A Party”, από το άλμπουμ _Prehistoric Sounds_ (1978)








The Dubrovniks. “Hernandoe's Hideaway” από το άλμπουμ _Medicine Wheel_ (1994)


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2014)

Αρκετά τσιμπουροτραγουδικών προδιαγραφών:


----------



## Earion (May 18, 2014)

Εις μνήμην Λυκούργου Αγγελόπουλου (1941-2014), άρχοντος πρωτοψάλτου της Αγιωτάτης Αρχιεπισκοπής Κωνσταντινουπόλεως.

Η Ελληνική Βυζαντινή Χορωδία με διευθυντή τον Λυκούργο Αγγελόπουλο ψάλλει το μεγαλυνάριο από τον όρθρο της Υπαπαντής «Ακατάληπτον εστί» του Πέτρου Λαμπαδάριου (ήχος τρίτος):


----------



## Costas (May 19, 2014)

Αιωνία του η μνήμη, και αγγέλοις και βροτοίς...


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2014)

Elgar: Concerto for Cello and Orchestra in E Minor
Διευθύνει ο Daniel Barenboim και τσέλο παίζει η Jacqueline Du Pre.

Επειδή λέω να ξαναδώ το _Hilary and Jackie_ (δεν το θυμάμαι καθόλου).


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2014)

...
Days / This Time Tomorrow - Ray Davies featuring Mumford & Sons


----------



## Costas (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Costas (May 26, 2014)

Η ώρα το ζητάει, είναι κι ο τίτλος ζόρικος...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=243456785854679


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2014)

Χτες ανακάλυψα τους Δανούς Efterklang και αποφάσισα ότι αξίζουν ένα άκουσμα στο Spotify.

*Efterklang & The Danish National Chamber Orchestra - Cutting Ice To Snow*


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2014)

24ωρο μουσικό βίντεο (φορτώνει στην τρέχουσα τοπική ώρα, αλλά μπορείτε να πάτε σε όποια χρονική στιγμή θέλετε): http://24hoursofhappy.com/


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2014)

*Songs from Woody Allen's films*

Και ξέρετε τι τραγούδια και τι μουσική θα βρείτε στις ταινίες του Γούντι. (Ό,τι πρέπει για ώρες καταιγίδας, αρκεί να μας κάνει τη χάρη η ΔΕΗ.)


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2014)

*Theme song: The Long Goodbye*
(συνέχεια σε αυτό: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13011&p=221862#post221862)

John Williams and Johnny Mercer's title song crops up in various guises throughout the film, including on the radio, as a dirge played at a funeral by a Mexican marching band, and even as the first couple of notes of the Wades' doorbell.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070334/trivia

There is another refrain: The title theme, which is essentially the only music heard in the film. Altman uses it again and again, with many different performers (even a Mexican marching band, with the sheet music pinned to the shirt of the man in front of them). At Boulder, the musician Dave Grusin, who worked on the film, told us Altman gathered a group of musicians on a sound stage and had them spend an evening playing around with different arrangements of the song. Why did Altman only use the one song? I’ve heard a lot of theories, of which the most convincing is, it amused him. 
http://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/great-movie-the-long-goodbye-1973


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2014)

*Ο κύκνος της Τουονέλας*, του Σιμπέλιους, στην εκτέλεση της Φιλαρμονικής του Βερολίνου με διευθυντή τον Κάραγιαν.

*The Swan of Tuonela* (_Tuonelan joutsen_) is an 1895 tone poem by the Finnish composer Jean Sibelius. It is part of the _Lemminkäinen Suite_ (_Four Legends from the Kalevala_), Op. 22, based on the Kalevala epic of Finnish mythology.

The tone poem is scored for a small orchestra of cor anglais, oboe, bass clarinet, two bassoons, four horns, three trombones, timpani, bass drum, harp, and divided strings. *The cor anglais is the voice of the swan, and its solo is perhaps the best known cor anglais solo in the orchestral literature*. The music paints a gossamer, transcendental image of a mystical swan swimming around Tuonela, the island of the dead. Lemminkäinen, the hero of the epic, has been tasked with killing the sacred swan; but on the way, he is shot with a poisoned arrow and dies. In the next part of the story he is restored to life.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Swan_of_Tuonela


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2014)

Εκτός από τον Ιβοριανό Γιαγιά Τουρέ, υπήρχε και ο Αλί Φαρκά Τουρέ από το ....

Γρήγορο κουίζ: Σε ποια χώρα είναι το Τιμπουκτού;

*Ali Farka Touré & Ry Cooder - Talking Timbuktu (full album) *


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2014)

Η *Maya Beiser* σε ζωντανή εκτέλεση του _Mariel_ του *Osvaldo Golijov*.


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Γρήγορο κουίζ: Σε ποια χώρα είναι το Τιμπουκτού;



Ενότητα και πάλι, στο Μάλι, και πάλι. ;)
Ακριβώς 360 μέρες μετά. Now _that's _a 360 service.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2014)

Η Γιασμίν Χαμντάν (Yasmine Hamdan) τραγουδά το _Hal_ στην ταινία _Μόνο οι εραστές μένουν ζωντανοί_ (_Only Lovers Left Alive_) του Τζιμ Τζάρμους. Κάποιοι τυχεροί θα την είδαν και στη χτεσινή εμφάνισή της στην Αθήνα.






Η πλήρης εκτός ταινίας στουντιακή έκδοση:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ_iS70CLHk


----------



## Costas (Jun 23, 2014)

Αφιερωμένο στη δολοφονημένη γυναίκα του






La loi du plus fort est toujours la loi du moindre effort


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2014)

Η Dev (βλ. 2ο κλιπ εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ουστικών-έργων&p=123868&viewfull=1#post123868) απογειώνεi τη Mia Martina (κάντε υπομονή κάνα ογδοντάρι δευτερόλεπτα  ):


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2014)

Τι μου μαθαίνει αυτό το φόρουμ!

_Just For Love_. Από το πολύ καλό άλμπουμ του Peter Murphy, _Dust_ (2002).


----------



## Costas (Jul 5, 2014)

Δεν μπορώ να σας βάλω τη μουσική (κλασικό ινδικό τραγούδι με μοντέρνα ενορχήστρωση από πίσω και drone), αλλά να σας βάλω το λήμμα, που έχει πλάκα:

_Rumble Seven_ by Glissando Bin Laden
From _Drone Level Orange_ (Carrier Records)
Performed by Alex Ness, voice; Jim Altieri and Caroline Mallonee, violins; Sam Pluta, laptop; Meighan Stoops, clarinet


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Είπα να γράψω κάτι για τη νοοτροπία NIMBY, αλλά ανακάλυψα ότι το είχαμε ήδη συζητήσει (εδώ), οπότε βάζω ένα γιουτιουμπάκι από τη μουσική που άκουγα. Κι αν το έχω ήδη βάλει κι αυτό, μη μου το πείτε.

*Leonard Cohen: The Letters*


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 12, 2014)

Οι Ramones (Ραμόνες για πολλούς Έλληνες) δεν υπάρχουν πια σε αυτό τον κόσμο...


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2014)

Τους Ramones τούς ήξερα μόνο σαν όνομα. Όταν η ροκ πήρε τη στροφή προς την πανκ, εγώ είπα «Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν θα σας ακολουθήσω». Κάποιων συγκροτημάτων τα κομμάτια έφταναν στ' αφτιά μου (διάβολε, ήμουν στο Λονδίνο όταν μεσουρανούσαν οι Sex Pistols και οι Clash — πώς θα γλίτωνα;), αλλά αν πέρασαν τραγούδια των Ramones από το ακουστικό μου πεδίο, όπως μπήκαν έτσι βγήκαν. Έβαλα τώρα και στο Spotify να ακούσω μερικά και τίποτα δεν έκανε κλικ.

Δεν ήμουν καν σίγουρος αν έκανα καλά που τους πρόφερα «Ραμόουνς». Αναρωτήθηκα μήπως είναι «Ραμόνες» και χρειάστηκε να βεβαιωθώ στο forvo. Επίσης δεν ήξερα αν είναι οικογένεια, σαν τους Bee Gees ή τους Osmonds. Όταν διάβασα στο in.gr «Πέθανε ο Τόμι Ραμόουν, τελευταίο παλιό μέλος των Ramones», σκέφτηκα «Σαν νωρίς ξεκληρίστηκε αυτή η οικογένεια», αλλά δεν έκανα τον κόπο να το ψάξω περισσότερο. Το έκανα τώρα. Και τώρα ανακάλυψα ότι έτσι λεγόταν μόνο το συγκρότημα και από το όνομα του συγκροτήματος έπαιρνε κάθε μέλος και το καλλιτεχνικό του ψευδώνυμο. Αλλά, πράγματι νωρίς ξεκληρίστηκαν. 

Ο Joey Ramone πέθανε το 2001, στα 49 του, από καρκίνο. Ο Johnny Ramone πέθανε το 2004, στα 55 του, από καρκίνο. Ο Tommy Ramone έφυγε χτες στα 62 του, κι αυτός από καρκίνο. Τι στο καλό, δίπλα σε αμίαντο έκαναν τις πρόβες τους; Μόνο ο Dee Dee Ramone πήρε το 2002, στα 50 του, την κλασική για το χώρο έξοδο της ηρωίνης. Συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς τους και στους φαν λοιπόν.


----------



## Costas (Jul 14, 2014)

Προφανώς είχαν οικογενειακή προδιάθεση στον καρκίνο, λέω εγώ. Κι εγώ τους βρίσκω απολύτως άνευρους και προβλέψιμους, βαρετούς σε βαθμό κοψίματος φλεβών. Το μόνο γκρουπ που παραδέχομαι στο πανκ είναι οι Σεξ Πίστολς και, αν τους θεωρήσουμε πανκ, τους PIL του Lydon. Περί γούστου....

Though homeless, you make a shrine wherever you are - Harry Partch (1901-1974) (Wikipedia)


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2014)

Costas said:


> Προφανώς είχαν οικογενειακή προδιάθεση στον καρκίνο, λέω εγώ. ...



Joey "Ramone": Jeffrey Ross Hyman
Johnny "Ramone": John William Cummings
Dee Dee "Ramone": Douglas Glenn Colvin
Tommy "Ramone": Thomas Erdelyi (born Tamás Erdélyi)

Κατά τα άλλα, το πανκ όποιος δεν το έζησε στην εποχή του —και τη δική του και του πανκ, ταυτόχρονα— προφανώς, εύλογα κι ευνόητα δεν το εκτιμά, ιδίως μουσικά και μετά από τόσα χρόνια, αφού δεν σήμανε κάτι στη ζωή του. Η μουσική του πάντως ήταν κυρίως αντίδραση και DIY, οπότε δεν θα είχα έτσι κι αλλιώς μεγάλες απαιτήσεις, κάτι που θα τολμούσα να το παραλληλίσω εν μέρει με το ροκεντρόλ στη δική του εποχή, δεδομένων των συνθηκών και τηρουμένων των αναλογιών πάντοτε.

Αλλά μόνο οι Sex Pistols, Κώστα; Για μένα πάντως οι Clash ήταν ό,τι καλύτερο έβγαλε το εγγλέζικο πανκ (όχι μόνο το εγγλέζικο και όχι μόνο το πανκ), μουσικά, στιχουργικά και με συνέπεια σ' αυτό που υπηρετούσαν και που πρέσβευαν, για όσο ήταν οι Clash τουλάχιστον. Και ο Στράμερ και ο Τζόουνς, μεγάλοι, ειδικά όταν ξέφευγαν από τα ομολογουμένως στενά όρια του κυρίως ρεύματος του πανκ.

Ωστόσο, όπως πολύ σωστά λες, περί ορέξεως, κολοκυθοσπανακοτυροκαρυδοφραουλοδαμασκηνολουκανικοραδικολεμονοχυλόπιτα. ;)


----------



## Costas (Jul 15, 2014)

Α, δεν ήταν αδέρφια; Πάσο τότε, ομολογώ ότι το βιογραφικό τους δεν με απασχόλησε ποτέ, απλώς είχα αυτή την εντύπωση.

Εγώ πάντως το έζησα στην εποχή του. Οι μόνες μελωδίες που μου 'χουν μείνει είναι των Σεξ Πίστολς και του Λάιντον, ο πρώτος δίσκος των ΠΙΛ και το Άλμπουμ/CD επίσης, και βεβαίως ο στίχος τους, το τραγουδιστικό του ύφος, οι κιθαριές τους, ο γεμάτος ήχος τους, τα γρήγορα τέμπο.

Οι Κλας δεν με ενθουσίασαν, παρά την προσπάθεια που κατέβαλα για λόγους ιδεολογικούς. Για στίχους δεν ξέρω, δεν τους έδωσα σημασία, μια και δεν με άναβαν τα κομμάτια τους. Δεν υπολογίζω βέβαια τη διασκευή τους στο Police and Thieves. Γούστα, δικέ μου, γούστα....

Δισκάρα από την περίοδο είναι το Idiot του Ίγκυ Ποπ, αυτό μάλιστα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2014)

...
Μια που είπες για τον Λάιντον, πολύ μετά όμως κι εντελώς αλλού, Open Up - Leftfield and Lydon:





(Full Vocal Mix)






(Dervish Overdrive)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2014)

Μ' άρεσε που κάποιος σχολιάζει: «Guetta, where are you? I can hear only Avicii.»


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2014)

Δεν βάζετε και κανένα καινούργιο ελληνικό και χάνω επαφή. Το καινούργιο της Χάρις (πονάω κάθε φορά που το γράφω αυτό) Αλεξίου: _Ένα φιλί_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2014)

Αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ για το γύρισμα του _The Wall – Live in Berlin_ το είδα τώρα για πρώτη φορά (αφού άκουσα τη συναυλία για πολλοστή). Μετά το 22:30 έχει ενδιαφέρον η περιγραφή για τα δύο σημεία που κόπηκε το ηλεκτρικό και πώς χρησιμοποιήθηκε υλικό από τις δοκιμές.






Ολόκληρη η συναυλία υπάρχει εδώ:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnPmyxeKYdo


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2014)

*Both sides now...* Με την Τζόνι Μίτσελ.

I've looked at love from both sides now,
from give and take, and still somehow
it's love's illusions I recall,
I really don't know love at all.

Κάντε σύγκριση. Η αρχική εκτέλεση (στο άλμπουμ _Clouds_ του 1969) και η ωριμότερη (στο άλμπουμ _Both Sides Now_ του 2000).


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2014)

Αν η αρχή από αυτό το καινούργιο τραγούδι της Lana Del Rey (προτελευταίο στον δίσκο της _Ultraviolence_, που κυκλοφόρησε γενικά τον Ιούνιο και ειδικά, στο σπίτι μου, χτες) δεν σας θυμίζει (μα αμέσως) κλασικό θέμα ταινίας, έχετε πρόβλημα (αφτιού, κινηματογραφικής & μουσικής κατάρτισης, κάποιο πάντως).








Spoiler



Είναι ίδια με το γνωστό θέμα του Νίνο Ρότα από τον _Ρωμαίο και Ιουλιέτα_ του Τζεφιρέλι (1968).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2014)

Ακόμη κι εγώ (που ως γνωστόν υστερώ και στους τρεις τομείς) το αναγνώρισα...


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2014)

Και καθώς ανακαλύπτουμε μουσικές με καθυστέρηση πάνω από δεκαετία... Αυτούς τους ανακάλυψα στο φετινό φεστιβάλ του Γκλαστονμπέρι.

Elbow: _Charge_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elbow_(band)
http://www.allmusic.com/artist/elbow-mn0000134051/discography

(Εγώ εγκαταλείψει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια την προσπάθεια να καταλάβω τι εννοούν οι στίχοι.)


----------



## Costas (Aug 25, 2014)

Η Βρετανία ετοιμάζεται για την επάνοδο της Kate Bush αύριο. The 10 best Kate Bush moments (The Guardian)


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2014)

Ευχαριστούμε. Π.χ. κάτι που δεν είχα ακούσει:

7. Comic Relief, 1986
Bush’s love of comedy has always been both surprising and endearing. At three Comic Relief benefits, Bush joined Rowan Atkinson in a risqué duet called *Do Bears…*






Στίχοι:



Spoiler



Hello, London. It’s nice to be here. Life really does have its ups and downs. Life seems
to have its good times. Life seems to have its bad times. And some times are finger-licking good. And yet, other times are just ass-wiping bad. But, whatever the way of the world – I always try to keep a smile on my face, because, well, because I’ve always got a song to sing. And this one is devoted to the true love.

For years I thought I'd have to live alone
I never got a letter
Had to disconnect the phone
The only girls I ever saw were on TV
But now I've got a Venus
Who's sitting next to me.
Do I love you?
Do I want you?
Would I give my life to you if I could?
Do birds fly?
Do fish swim?
And do bears sha-la-la-la-la in the woods?
I met her in the first-class lounge of a jumbo jet
It was love at first sight,
Romeo and Juliet.
He looked pretty rich
And I was down on luck
So I charged him a fortune
For a flying f—
For crying out loud!
Do I love you?
Do I want you?
Would I sacrifice my life to you if I could?
Is the Pope Catholic?
Is Luxembourg small?
And do those hairy bears shhh... in the woods?
I introduced her round my friends
She was ace.
I was no longer on Earth
But in a better place.
He's an utter creep
And he drives me round the bend
And to alleviate the boredom
I sleep with his friend.
Do I desire you?
Do I adore you?
Would I cut off all my toenails
And put them in an envelope with my feet?
Is Reagan Godhead?
Is Chairman Mao dead?
And do those bears sha-la-la-la-la
Sha-la-la-la-la, sha-la-la-la-la
On Main Street?


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2014)

Χαλαρωτική μουσική για τον Αύγουστο που τελειώνει...

*Romanza Quartiere (Ennio Morricone) *


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2014)

Μου άρεσε αυτό το άρθρο της Zoe Williams για την Kate Bush (και για τα ξέκωλα). (The Guardian)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2014)

Εις μνήμη Αντώνη Βαρδή (1948-2014):


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2014)

Νούμερο ένα παντού! :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Εντωμεταξύ την ώρα που το ανέβασες το δικό σου, ετοιμαζόμουν εγώ να σου ανεβάσω αφιερωμένες Serebro. Ε, είδα ότι με πρόλαβες με L/Z, οπότε λέω τώρα να περιμένω κάνα διήμερο, να υπάρξει επαρκής διαχωρισμός. :)


Ελπίζω να μην σε πειράξει που καθυστέρησα λίγο παραπάνω:


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2014)

Βάζω αυτή την παλιατσαρία και για το τραγούδι, όχι μόνο για το εξώφυλλο του δίσκου.

*Rare Bird: Sympathy*


----------



## Earion (Sep 18, 2014)

Bryan Ferry - Let's Stick Together






Η πολιτική μου δήλωση. Τη βάζω εδώ γιατί δεν ανοίξαμε νήμα για το σημερινό δημοψήφισμα στο πολιτικό υποφόρουμ. (Πώς την πάθαμε;)





Spoiler



And now the marriage vow is very sacred
The man has put us together now
You ought to make it stick together
Come on, come on, let's stick together
You know we made a vow not to leave one another never

But now you never miss your water 'til your well runs dry
Come on now baby give our love a try
Let's stick together, c'mon c'mon let's stick together
You know we made a vow not to leave one another never

Well if you're stuck for a while consider our child
How can it be happy without its ma and pappy
Lets stick together, cmon cmon lets stick together
You know we made a vow not to leave one another never

Now if you're stuck for a while consider our child
How can it be happy without its ma and pa
Lets stick together, cmon cmon lets stick together
You know we made a vow not to leave one another never


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2014)

...
Ευτυχώς που έβαλες το βίντεο με τη Τζέρι Χολ.  Μανούλα μου, μανάρα μου!

That's the stuff that's gonna stick anyway, the bonding material. Theirs are the faces that launch a thousand ships, not ours, and certainly not Bryan's Douglas Fairbanks moustache.


----------



## Earion (Sep 18, 2014)

This video is unavailable.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2014)

Με αυτή τη χαρά άρχισα τη μέρα μου: *Jeff Lynne's ELO at Radio 2 Live in Hyde Park 2014* (full convert). Σκίζουν οι σειρές.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2014)

In other news...
(το τραγούδι αρχίζει στο 01:42)


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2014)

...
Μην αναρωτιέστε πώς μου 'ρθε, μόνο χαρείτε το.

Jackie Wilson Said (I'm in heaven when you smile) - Van Morrison







Κι άλλη μια, με βίδεο εϊτίλας:


----------



## VickyN (Sep 27, 2014)

Brunettes Shoot Blondes - Knock Knock


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2014)

Η τεχνολογία έχει αρχίσει να με ξεπερνά. Αργότερα θα ψάξω να βρω το «πώς έγινε».


----------



## Earion (Sep 28, 2014)

Ήταν όμως γλυκό.


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2014)

Earion said:


> Ήταν όμως γλυκό.


Συμφωνώ. 



nickel said:


> ... Αργότερα θα ψάξω να βρω το «πώς έγινε».



*Apple devices host an animated chase in Brunettes Shoot Blondes music video* (dezeen magazine, 27 September 2014)

Music: an animated humanoid rabbit chases a girl across the screens of Apple devices in this music video by Ukranian indie band Brunettes Shoot Blondes.

Brunettes Shoot Blondes wanted to create a "minimalistic animation" to accompany the simple melody of their track Knock Knock, so came up with the idea to present a simple animation across 14 Apple products.

"We had an idea of graphic elements that would interplay between the gadgets," band member Andrew Kovaliov told Dezeen. "So then we created the characters and started to work on synchronisation of the video fragments downloaded on different devices."

The film's two protagonists are a man with a rabbit's head and "the girl of his dreams", who he has to pursue throughout the animation because she is tired of his antics. "He is a typical bad boy, who tries very hard to regain her attention," said Kovaliov. "And finally he receives it - a love story with a happy ending."
...
The band enlisted friends to provide the devices, as well as hands to activate and move them. Six iPhones, one iPod nano, three MacBook Airs, two iPads and two iPads mini were used in total.

"After the animation was finished it took us a plenty of time to calculate each fragment to seconds in Adobe Premiere so everything was synchronised," Kovaliov said. "After several rehearsals we could run the fragments on all devices simultaneously." The graphics were created using Adobe After Effects and Maya software by Kiev studio SYT-X.

Knock Knock will feature on Brunettes Shoot Blondes's upcoming EP.

www.dezeen.com/2014/09/27/brunettes-shoot-blondes-knock-knock-animated-music-video/

Dear Apple:

Possibly the best iPhone/iPad/iMac ad ever has already been shot, produced, and posted on the web. We suggest you contact this band immediately. It would give you some positive publicity in the wake of the iPhone 6 "Bendgate" controversy, the disastrous iOS 8 rollout, and that hoax that left some poor suckers with melted iPhones after they tried "charge" them in a microwave.

The clip in question is by a Ukrainian indie band known as Brunettes Shoot Blondes. Sure, the name isn't exactly PC, but once you see the video they made using 14 Apple products, and hear their sweet acoustic song "Knock Knock," perhaps you can overlook that. The clip already has 2 million plays on YouTube. It features black-and-white animation and begins with the disclaimer, "Everything you see on the screens is going on in real time." The action starts on a pair of iPhones with the band's rabbit-head mascot (sort of like the rabbit-human hybrid in _Donnie Darko_) following a female character from device to device, as the iPhones multiply and are shifted to new positions.

Eventually, a Nano, an iPad Mini, and couple iPads come into the picture as the characters seemingly magically appear on each device, driving a car, riding a scooter, and walking down flights of stairs. The action continues on a trio of MacBook Pros and then back to iPads and ultimately return to the iPhone it all started on. The whole thing last less than two-and-half minutes, but we can't think of a better way to showcase your devices.

Whatever you do, don't automatically add the video to your customers' iTunes library. Some of them didn't like that much when you pulled that stunt with the new U2 album, but if you can think of some creative way to showcase this clip, we think it will help people remember the joy and creativity that Apple products can bring.

Sincerely,
Yahoo Music

~Craig Rosen, September 25, 2014

music.yahoo.com/blogs/music-news/ukrainian-band-brunettes-shoot-blondes-creates-best-apple-ad-ever-193750473.html

*Brunettes Shoot Blondes*

Brunettes Shoot Blondes is an indie/electro/pop band from Ukraine and is a part of the “New Ukrainian Independent Scene”.
Formed at the beginning of 2010, they attracted music lovers’ attention to their songs. 

The band is performing on the club stages of Ukraine and Europe. Their songs and videos are now on rotation on various radio and TVstations. At this time, Brunettes Shoot Blondes is working on a new album and preparing to their European tour.


I Don't Know (with brunettes, blondes and redheads)


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2014)

...
An Abridged History of Western Music in 16 Genres






What a wonderful world, indeed.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2014)

Ελάτε να χαλαρώσουμε με λίγη μπλούγκρας. Ακόμα και το όνομα του συγκροτήματος αξίζει να αναφερθεί (Trampled by Turtles — ναι, την ώρα που παρακολουθούσαμε το γρασίδι να γιγαντώνεται...), ακόμα και το ντύσιμο των οργανοπαικτών αξίζει να μελετηθεί.

*Trampled by Turtles: Bloodshot Eyes *


----------



## pidyo (Oct 6, 2014)

(με αφορμή)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2014)

Τα βάζω εδώ για να σκεφτεί ο ντιτζέης μας αν πρέπει να μεταφερθούν στα πολυτραγουδισμένα:

Το κάβερ:






Το πρωτότυπο (με το εξώφυλλο του LP που υπήρχε ακόμη και στη δική μου δισκοθήκη...):


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2014)

...
Λέω να το πάμε εκεί όπου δει και ν' ακουμπήσουμε εδώ τον δίσκο :

Socrates Drank the Conium






Αφιερωμένος, Δόκτορα. Κι εκείνος, που έχω ακόμα σε βινύλιο, με το Mountains, ένα από τα πρώτα και καλύτερα δείγματα ελληνικού δημώδους ροκ. Του αγίου Σπάθα σήμερα, βλέπω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2014)

Έβαλα να παίζει μια λίστα του Spotify (Bring Back the 60's», ευσεβείς πόθοι) και θυμήθηκα αυτό το πλακατζίδικο τραγούδι: 
*Monster Mash (Bobby Pickett)*.


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2014)

...
Niiiiiicccce! :devil:

Let's see and hear it from the master monsters (or monsters' masters):

Boris Karloff (_Shindig_, 1965)







Vincent Price (1977)








Spoiler



I was working in the lab late one night
When my eyes beheld an eerie sight
For my monster from his slab began to rise
And suddenly to my surprise

He did the mash
He did the monster mash
The monster mash
It was a graveyard smash
He did the mash
It caught on in a flash
He did the mash
He did the monster mash

From my laboratory in the castle east
To the master bedroom where the vampires feast
The ghouls all came from their humble abodes
To get a jolt from my electrodes

They did the mash
They did the monster mash
The monster mash
It was a graveyard smash
They did the mash
It caught on in a flash
They did the mash
They did the monster mash

The zombies were having fun
The party had just begun
The guests included Wolf Man
Dracula and his son

The scene was rockin'
All were digging the sounds
Igor on chains, backed by his baying hounds
The coffin-bangers were about to arrive
With their vocal group, "The Crypt-Kicker Five"

They played the mash
They played the monster mash
The monster mash
It was a graveyard smash
They played the mash
It caught on in a flash
They played the mash
They played the monster mash

Out from his coffin, Drac's voice did ring
Seems he was troubled by just one thing
He opened the lid and shook his fist
And said, "Whatever happened to my Transylvania twist?"

It's now the mash
It's now the monster mash
The monster mash
And it's a graveyard smash
It's now the mash
It's caught on in a flash
It's now the mash
It's now the monster mash

Now everything's cool, Drac's a part of the band
And my monster mash is the hit of the land
For you, the living, this mash was meant too
When you get to my door, tell them VINCENT sent you

Then you can mash
Now you can monster mash
The monster mash
It was a graveyard smash
Then you can mash
It'll catch on in a flash
Then you can mash
Now you can monster mash

http://www.thesoundofvincentprice.com/vincentsings1.html


Bad Manners 

Doin' the time warp, all over again.

The mathter heard the monthterth doin' the mathh
The monthter that ith me theartthed and rummaged in the trathh
Dithcovered a few monthertth lurtthing around
and pothted them all over to thhow what he had found
~ Igor


----------



## cougr (Oct 15, 2014)

Ινδική προσαρμογή ενός παραδοσιακού τραγουδιού που νομίζω όλοι γνωρίζουμε. Riyal Really good! ;)


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2014)

cougr said:


> Ινδική προσαρμογή ενός παραδοσιακού τραγουδιού που νομίζω όλοι γνωρίζουμε. Riyal Really good! ;) ...



:clap: :clap:

«Προσαρμογή»; Άντε, καλά, «προσαρμογή».

τα σελίνια μονά και διπλά
τα μονόλιρα, πεντόλιρα και πού 'ντα
ο πεζεβέγγης που τα 'χει στην πούγγα, ω, ω

Εσύ 'σαι ο καθρέφτης, το καθαρόν γυαλίν
το καθαρόν γυαλίν, ω, ω
που φέγγει στην Ευρώπην και στην Ανατολήν

Φέγγει και στην Παραπέρα Ανατολήν, βλέπω, για τα μονόλιρα και τα πεντόλιρα, αφού η μουσική της ταινίας πιστώθηκε στον R. D. Burman. Το «καθαρόν γυαλίν», λέει. Αλλά τι να σου κάνει κι αυτός;

RD Burman sometimes used the Western dance music as a source of inspiration for his compositions. As was common in Bollywood, some of his songs featured the tunes of popular foreign songs. Often, the filmmakers forced him to copy these tunes for the soundtracks, resulting in allegations of plagiarism. For example, Ramesh Sippy insisted that the tune of the traditional Cyprus song _Say You Love Me_ (arranged and sung by Demis Roussos) be used for *Mehbooba Mehbooba* (_Sholay_, 1975), and Nasir Hussain wanted to use ABBA's _Mamma Mia_ for _Mil gaya hum ko sathi_. Other examples of RD Burman songs inspired by foreign numbers include _Aao twist karein_ from _Bhoot Bangla_ (Chubby Checker's "Let's Twist"), _Tumse milke_ (Leo Sayer's _When I Need You_), and _Zindagi milke bitaayenge_ (Paul Anka's _The Longest Day_) and _Jahan teri yeh nazar hai_ (Persian artist Zia Atabi's _Heleh maali_) and _Dilbar mere_ (Alexandra's _Zigeunerjunge_).

Πάντως η εικόνα στο βίντεο ταιριάζει λίγο περισσότερο στους στίχους απ' ό,τι η φάτσα του Βιολάρη ή του Ρούσσου, π.χ. 
Για να μην πω για τα booba. Meh.

Ίντα τραγούδιν να σου πω, μάνα μου, να σ’ αρέσει
μάνα μου, να σ’ αρέσει, ω, ω
που 'χεις αγγελικόν κορμίν και δαχτυλίδιν μέση

Ε, μία μας και μία του: *Τι λένε στα τραγούδια τους οι Ινδοί;* 

Κι άλλη μία του, Mil Gaya Humko Saathi:






Μάμα μία, μ' αυτά και μ' εκείνα, δεν το γλιτώνετε το νήμα της μουσικλοπής, ν' ακούσουμε κι άλλα πολλά, και δικά μας.


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2014)

Paolo Conte σκέτος, εδώ:


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2014)

*Jack Bruce*

Από χτες κάνω ένα μνημόσυνο στον Τζακ Μπρους των Cream που έφυγε. Ακούω Cream ασταμάτητα. Για χιλιοστή φορά στα πρωτότυπα αλλά και σε νεότερες συναυλίες τους. Εκείνη στο Royal Albert Hall του 2005 είναι καλή και υπάρχει ολόκληρη στο YouTube και στο Spotify. Από τα κομμάτια του άλμπουμ _Disraeli Gears_ του 1967 διάλεξα αυτή τη ζωντανή εκτέλεση του _We're Going Wrong_ επειδή είναι αρκετά διαφορετική από την πρωτότυπη του δίσκου, είναι 100% Τζακ Μπρους, είναι αντιπροσωπευτική του ήχου της εποχής, είναι από τα λιγότερο γνωστά των Cream και ταυτόχρονα ένα μήνυμα που συνδέεται με εκείνη τη χρονιά: ενώ έξω ψάχνονταν με χίλιους-δυο τρόπους, εμείς το 1967 χωνόμασταν στο λαγούμι της χούντας. 
*
Cream: We're Going Wrong (Royal Albert Hall 2005)*


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2014)

<3 έχω χάσει τον αριθμό


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> *Jack Bruce*
> 
> Από χτες κάνω ένα μνημόσυνο στον Τζακ Μπρους των Cream που έφυγε. Ακούω Cream ασταμάτητα. ...



Cream's Farewell Concert, Royal Albert Hall, 26 November 1968







The Cream at the Royal Albert Hall, May 2005


----------



## pidyo (Nov 8, 2014)

To Battlestar Galactica ήταν από τις σειρές στις οποίες η μουσική έπαιξε καθοριστικό ρόλο. Το σάουντρακ έγραψε ο νεαρότατος τότε Brear McCreary και το μοτίβο της περίεργης, πιασάρικης και κολλητικής διασκευής του All along the watchtower είναι το πιο γνωστό της σειράς, ίσως επειδή παίζει πραγματικά ρόλο στην εξέλιξη της υπόθεσης: 











Αλλά δεν εξαντλείται σε αυτό το πιασάρικο μοτίβο η μουσική της σειράς. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον και προχωρημένο για τηλεόραση είναι και το θέμα Prelude to war, που θυμήθηκα σήμερα και το βάζω σε δυο εκδοχές, μια συμφωνική και μια σόλο πιάνο με τον συνθέτη:


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2014)

Το *Endless River* είναι το τελευταίο άλμπουμ των Πινκ Φλόιντ: το πιο πρόσφατο αλλά και το ύστατο για το συγκρότημα με υλικό του Ρικ Ράιτ (που πέθανε το 2008). Έμειναν ο Γκίλμορ και ο Μέισον. Το άλμπουμ συγκεντρώνει ακυκλοφόρητες δουλειές των τελευταίων χρόνων, ινστρουμένταλ όλες σχεδόν, τα γνώριμα ηχοτοπία τους. Το spotify έχει ολόκληρο το έργο. Εδώ ανεβάζω το μοναδικό κομμάτι όπου τραγουδά ο Γκίλμορ (_Louder Than Words_) και ένα από τα ινστρουμένταλ που μου άρεσε (_Anisina_) — φέρνει σε κομμάτι της Καραΐνδρου.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Endless_River
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louder_than_Words_(Pink_Floyd_song)


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2014)

Βγαίνοντας από την προβολή του _Interstellar_ του Νόλαν, άρχισα να λέω (τρυφερές) κακίες, ίσως για να αντισταθμίσω τα δυνατά αισθήματα που δημιουργεί αυτό το μελό επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Η πρώτη, νομίζω, κριτική που ανέφερα ήταν που έχει αυτή τη δυνατή συναρπαστική μουσική να δημιουργεί κρεσέντα συναισθηματικής έντασης εκεί που το σιωπηλό σύμπαν θα σε άφηνε να διαχειριστείς μόνο εκφράσεις και κινήσεις. Όταν πήγα σπίτι, διάβασα έναν διάδοχο του Ebert να γράφει το ίδιο πράγμα: «It uses booming music to jack up the excitement level of scenes that might not otherwise excite» — και στη συνέχεια να εκθειάζει την ταινία (εδώ).

Το σάουντρακ είναι (για άλλη μια φορά) δουλειά του Χανς Ζίμερ (Τσίμερ στην πατρίδα του). Κυκλοφόρησε προχτές και αν ψάξετε στο YouTube θα το βρείτε ολόκληρο. Ανεβοκατεβαίνει. Να μια σελίδα που το έχει ολόκληρο αυτή τη στιγμή: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo5m5GXF9Ec

Αν σας αρέσει αυτή η μουσική, ακούγεται δυνατά, ακούγεται πολλές φορές, ακόμα και με δουλειά, και ακούγεται καλύτερα αν έχετε δει την ταινία σε αίθουσα με καλό ηχοσύστημα.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 23, 2014)

Νιάτα. (Μείναμε από τσιγάρα - Φατμέ)


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Μείναμε από τσιγάρα - Φατμέ
> 
> Νιάτα.


:up:

Τα παλιά καλά τραγούδια
μας αφήσαν, θέλει θάρρος να το λες
κι οι παλιές μου θεωρίες
δε μου φτάνουν να σ' αγγίξω όταν κλαις

Time takes a cigarette, puts it in your mouth...


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2014)

Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι το έχω ξανανεβάσει, αλλά ο γκούγκλης δεν συμφωνεί.

*Together (The XX)*


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2014)

NYT:
Bobby Keys, Saxophonist for Rolling Stones, Dies at 70
Mr. Keys was a self-taught musician who never learned to read music but recorded with a Who's Who of rock. One of his most memorable moments was a howling solo on "Brown Sugar." Ας θυμηθούμε:


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2014)

Αν αντέχετε να ακούσετε το Μπολερό με θορύβους χορευτών, αυτή η εκτέλεση που το παντρεύει με φλαμένκο (BBC Proms 2013, στο Royal Albert Hall, με τον Αντόνιο Μάρκες και τους χορευτές του) είναι μαγεία.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2014)

Κλασικό:


----------



## pidyo (Dec 12, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Κλασικό


O τίτλος είναι αυτό που ο Σαραντάκος θα έλεγε ραμόνι: είναι αυτό που νόμιζε ο Τζακ Γουάϊτ όταν άκουγε για Salvation Army. 

Tο εξαιρετικά αναλυτικό υποκεφάλαιο του γουικιλήμματος έχει πληθώρα παραδειγμάτων της δημοφιλίας του βασικού ριφ στις κερκίδες αθλητικών σταδίων.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2014)

Guts Over Fear — Έμινεμ και Σία. Και, για να εξηγούμαστε, από τα ωραιότερα του Έμινεμ, με παρέα τη φωνάρα της Αυστραλέζας Σία. (Στο βίντεο εμφανίζονται ηθοποιοί. Δεν θα βρείτε εύκολα τη Σία σε κινηματογραφήσεις.)


----------



## Costas (Dec 15, 2014)

Το βρήκα σε άρθρο-συνέντευξη του Lifo.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2014)

Χαλαρό εορταστικό, μπας και τινάξουμε καμιά αράχνη από πάνω μας. (Αύριο έχουν πρώτη ψοφοφορία.)

_Christmas Waltz_ από She & Him (όπου She είναι η Ζόουι Ντεσενέλ/Zooey Deschanel του New Girl και Him ο M. Ward).


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... (Αύριο έχουν πρώτη ψοφοφορία.)
> ...


Αρκεί να μη μας ψοφήσουν (μτβ.). Με την ψήφο τα βγάζουμε, με την ψήφο τα βάζουμε, τι έχουν τα έρμα και ψοφάν';


----------



## pidyo (Dec 20, 2014)

H μετεφηβική indie απλότητα δεν είναι απλό επίτευγμα, κι ας μοιάζει εύκολη. Επίσης, χρειάζεται καθώς μια δύσκολη χρονιά βαδίζει στο πολιτικά βουρκωμένο της φινάλε.

Alvvays, φρέσκο πράγμα από το Τορόντο. Archie, marry me:


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2014)

pidyo said:


> ... Alvvays, φρέσκο πράγμα από το Τορόντο. Archie, marry me:
> ...


Ευχαριστώ, Πιδύο!  Κι ανταποδίδω.

Tricky fellows - Molly Rankin


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2014)

Ο Αυστριακός Ούντο Γϊργκενς (Udo Jürgens, 1934-21.12.2014) ήταν από τους σημαντικότερους τραγουδιστές του ελαφρού τραγουδιού στον γερμανόφωνο χώρο, με προσωπικό στιλ μεταξύ σανσόν και ποπ μουσικής (στη γερμανική παραλλαγή τους).

Το 1974 σημείωσε μία από τις μεγαλύτερες επιτυχίες του με το τραγούδι _Griechischer Wein_ («Ελληνικό κρασί», βλ. λήμμα στην ελληνική βικιπαίδεια) με στίχο εμπνευσμένο από τη ζωή των Ελλήνων γκσταρμπάιτερ στη Γερμανία. Το τραγούδι ήταν τόσο μεγάλη επιτυχία που η σύμφραση «Griechischer Wein» να είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο συλλογικό μιμίδιο στον γερμανόφωνο χώρο.

Εδώ μια πρόσφατη εκτέλεση (με μεταφρασμένους στίχους), καθώς και αποσπάσματα από άλλες εκτελέσεις του τραγουδιού.






To 1966 είχε κερδίσει για την Αυστρία (για πρώτη και μοναδική φορά μέχρι την Κοντσίτα) στον διαγωνισμό της Eurovision με το τραγούδι _Merci Chérie_, με το οποίο έγινε γνωστός διεθνώς:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2014)

Εγώ πάντως "Γιούργκενς" τον ήξερα στην εποχή μου, έτσι τον έλεγαν τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2014)

Ε, ναι, Γιούργκενς θα τον έλεγαν, πώς αλλιώς; Υπήρχε άλλωστε και ο ομώνυμός του ηθοποιός, ο Κουρτ Γίργκενς/Γιούργκενς (στα αγγλικά: Curt Jurgens).


----------



## Earion (Dec 22, 2014)

Έφυγε κι ο Τζο Κόκερ






Joe Cocker. _With A Little Help From My Friends_ (Woodstock 1969)


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2014)

Ας τον τιμήσουμε και με το λάιβ του στην Κολονία (2013), αν και η εμφάνισή του στο Γούντστοκ είναι από τις πιο χαρακτηριστικές ψηφίδες εκείνης της εποχής. Πάει κι αυτή, ξεθωριάζει το μωσαϊκό.







Η συναυλία και το βίντεο είναι εκλεκτής ποιότητας. Η τραγουδάρα αρχίζει στο 1:21:40.


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2014)

...
Space Captain (Mad Dogs & Englishmen Tour) - Joe Cocker






Once I was traveling across the sky
This lovely planet caught my eye
And being curious I flew close by
And now I'm caught here
Until I die
Until we die
Learning to live together
Learning to live together
Learning to live together
Till we die

I lost my memory of where I've been
We all forgot that we could fly
Someday we'll all change into peaceful men
And we'll return into the sky
Until we die
Until we die
Learning to live together
Learning to live together
Learning to live together
Till we die


Blue Medley: 
1. I'll Drown in My Own Tears, 2. When Something Is Wrong with My Baby, 3. I've Been Loving You Too Long


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2014)

Κατάλληλο για μεταμεσονύχτια χαλάρωση:

Bahamas Featuring The Weather Station: _Don't You Want Me_


----------



## Costas (Jan 3, 2015)

Μια ωραία εκπομπή του France Musique, το Label Pop, με επιλογή από κυρίως πρωτοεμφανιζόμενους (αλλά και μη) καλλιτέχνες της ποπ για το παρελθόν έτος 2014, που τη βρήκα πολύ ποιοτική και ευχάριστη και σας τη συστήνω. Αν και μου άρεσαν όλα τα κομμάτια, με άγγιξε ιδιαίτερα το Lungful, του Douglas Dare:


----------



## pidyo (Jan 6, 2015)

Η προσευχή του μάγκα, ένα από τα γλυκύτερα ρεμπέτικα που υπάρχουν, μου φαινόταν πάντοτε λίγο προβληματική στο youtube, για δύο λόγους. 

Ο πρώτος είναι ότι δεν βρίσκω εκτέλεση που να μ' αρέσει. Μουσικά, στιχουργικά, ιστορικά, το κομμάτι οφείλει να μεταφέρει τη συγκίνηση του τέλους μιας ωραίας βραδιάς με φίλους, δεν σηκώνει λοιπόν ούτε κάτι αχ βαχ αφόρητα της Μαριώς, ούτε τις κάπως γλυκερές εκτελέσεις του Αλκίνοου Ιωαννίδη, ούτε βαρύγδουπες ενορχηστρώσεις με πολλά όργανα. Το έχω ακούσει πολύ ταιριαστά από τον Μπακιρτζή αλλά δεν βρίσκω γιουτιουμπάκι καλό. 

Ο δεύτερος είναι ότι πάντοτε πίστευα πως το κομμάτι επιτρέπει πολλών ειδών διασκευές, ακόμη και ριζικές, και δεν έχω καμιά υπόψη μου. Μια που δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω σήμερα λοιπόν, και μια που από αύριο λήγει και επισήμως η εορταστική περίοδος και επιστρέφουμε όλοι σε κλίμα «τα κεφάλια μέσα», ας βάλω μια συμπαθητική πρόχειρη εκτέλεση αυτού του κομματιού που παραδοσιακά συνόδευε το τέλος της βραδιάς, με τους δρόμους του Βερολίνου να κάνουν ωραία αντίστιξη στο περιεχόμενο. 

Εύχομαι να περάσατε καλά σήμερα και στις γιορτές γενικότερα και να γεμίσατε τις μπαταρίες σας για μια δύσκολη χρονιά.


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2015)

Βλέποντας το μεσαίο κομμάτι (8.40-25.10) του παρακάτω βίντεο, που είναι ένα ζωντανό μάθημα ινδουιστικής μυθολογίας, σκεφτόμουν: αν οι δικοί μας πολυθεϊστές είχαν τέτοια πειστική προπαγάνδα, θα υπέκυπτε ποτέ η θρησκεία τους στη μονοθεϊστική λαίλαπα (που, ειρήσθω εν παρόδω και λόγω θλιβερής παριζιάνικης επικαιρότητας, απειλεί σήμερα υπό μιαν άλλη, παλιά αλλά νέα μορφή, την Ευρώπη);


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2015)

Τρελαίνομαι για κάτι τέτοια περίεργα. 

Jherek Bischoff: _Insomnia, Death And The Sea_


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2015)

Από την Kununurra (προφέρεται Κανανάρα) της ΒΔ Αυστραλίας. Τα παιδιά μαθαίνουν να φτιάχνουν καλό χιπχόπ.

Με εξέπληξε η προειδοποίηση στην αρχή του βίντεο:
Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander people are warned that this video may contain images and voices of deceased people.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...
> Με εξέπληξε η προειδοποίηση στην αρχή του βίντεο:
> Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander people are warned that this video may contain images and voices of deceased people.
> ...



ABORIGINAL AND TORRES STRAIT ISLANDER CULTURAL WARNING

*What exactly is meant by the: "Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander viewers are warned that the following film contains voices and images of deceased persons." type warning? I’ve always seen it, but never understood why it’s there!*

In many Indigenous Australian cultures, to hear or see someone who has passed away causes great distress and grief. This may be in the form of voice recordings or images shown on a documentary, for example.

Also, when the mourning process is being carried out for the deceased (Sorry Business), a family will often move out of the house where that person died, a new family will move in and all of that person’s personal belongings and photographs will be destroyed. This ensures that their spirit can go on safely to the next world. It is also very common for that person’s name to never be spoken for the very same reason. If a baby is born within the planned amount of mourning time, the deceased’s name is forbidden to be given to that baby.

Though it is not like this in all Indigenous communities, as culture and traditions have changed and been wiped out due to colonization and removal from their traditional lands. So it is really up to the community as a whole to decide what will be done when Sorry Business is carried out.

Where culture and tradition is much stronger in the Northern Territory, this process is taken very seriously and can be any amount of time - from a few months to a year and sometimes even longer. It affects school, work and much of the daily community life.

Sorry Business isn’t just reserved for mourning the death of someone. It can also include mourning the loss of family members due to imprisonment, alcohol or drugs.

Some sample warnings that you may see are:


_“Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander people should be aware that this document/website may contain images or names of people who have since passed away.” (OXFAM)_
_“Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander viewers are advised that this website may contain images and voices of people who have died.” (ABC)_
_“WARNING: Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander viewers are warned that the following program may contain images and voices of deceased persons.” (ABC)_
_“Please note that images of deceased Indigenous people are contained within this exhibit [or within this collection]” (via South Australia Community History regarding museum exhibitions/displays)_
Before showing any material containing images or voices of Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander persons, a warning must be shown. Not small and in the corner.. it must be the first thing one would notice upon seeing or hearing images and voices.


Cultural protocols relating to deaths in Indigenous communities

Avoidance of naming the dead

Την έχω δει πρώτη πρώτη και σε ταινίες και ντοκιμαντέρ που έχω υποτιτλίσει, όταν εμφανίζονταν ιθαγενείς από κείνα τα μέρη, Αβορίγινες.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## cougr (Jan 20, 2015)

Τη Γερακίνα την έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές και σε διάφορες διασκευές. Έτσι όμως ποτέ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2015)

Banda Magda

Magda Giannikou is a pianist, an accordionist, a singer, a composer, an orchestrator, a songwriter, a music producer, an aspiring dancer and a very good chef. Born and raised in Athens, Greece, she very soon discovered that music was the coolest thing on earth and began her musical training in classical music and jazz. After having taught elementary schools all over the map of Greece, written music for TV and Theatre in her native Athens, and having participated in more than fifty children’s productions, the forces of nature took her to Boston, where she studied film music at the legendary Berklee College of Music. [...]

Άλλο ένα μορφωμένο ελληνόπουλο που το τρώει η ξενιτιά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2015)

Και για περισσότερη δουλειά της:
http://www.bandamagda.com/#!listen/c1ihy


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2015)

Η _Τράτα_, π.χ.:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2015)

Ντέμης Ρούσσος (1946-2014)


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2015)

Ως μεταγενέστερη, για μένα ο Ντέμης Ρούσσος είναι ο κύριος με τις κελεμπίες και την ιερατική εμφάνιση που τραγουδάει ομαμιμαμιμπλου, στο μέρος που έχει πάντα καλοκαίρι και διακοπές κι εμείς μένουμε στο σπίτι με τις μιμόζες και πηγαίνουμε για μπάνιο στην Πλαζ του ΕΟΤ με το λεωφορείο 2 και στο σταθμό κοιμούνται τουρίστες στρωματσάδα, ο Δήμος τοποθετεί τα πρώτα φανάρια στη γειτονιά μας κι ο καφεκόπτης που πουλάει χύμα μπισκότα Παπαδοπούλου, κι η πρώτη διαφήμιση που βλέπω στην τηλεόραση είναι για τα σανδάλια σολ και δείχνουν δυο πόδια να περπατάνε ενώ ακούγεται άσμα που το ψιλοθυμάμαι αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιό είναι και το αναζητώ. ΟΚ, παρασύρθηκα με τις εικόνες της προσχολικής μου ηλικίας. 

Επειδή όμως δε βρήκα κανένα κλιπάκι με αυτή ακριβώς την εικόνα, βάζω την επόμενη, δύο σε ένα, μαζί με τη Νάνα, φορώντας δικέφαλο αετό στην πλάτη. Ή στο στήθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2015)

για τη SBE (σιγά μην έψαξες και δεν το βρήκες, πάνω πάνω στη λίστα είναι): :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2015)

Όχι αυτή βρε δόχτορα, η άλλη που δείιχνει μια τύπισσα με σούπερ μίνι και μαλλί μακρύ ολόισιο σα μαρούλι, εντελώς σεβεντις να περπατάει, με την κάμερα από πίσω της στο ύψος του πεζοοδρομίου ώστε να βλέπουμε τα τσόκαρα, φτέρνες και ολίγο γαστροκνήμιο, και να γυρίζουν όλοι να τη δουν που περπατάει δίπλα σε συντριβάνια κλπ κλπ ενώ ακούγεται ροκιά γκαριχτή επίσης τυπική σέβεντις. Από το άσμα θυμάμαι όοτι περιείχε τη λέξη γκερλ και ίσως και τη λέξη Σολ (οπότε δεν ήταν άσμα αλλά τζινγκλ της Σολ). Και όχι δεν ήταν το Summer in the City, αλλά μάλλον σε αυτές τις γραμμές κινούνταν. 

Τί να πω, μπορεί να είναι δημιούργημα της φαντασίας μου η διαφήμιση αυτή και να μην υπήρχε. 
Όπως επίσης μέχρι τα 19-20 πίστευα ότι δεν υπήρχε τραγούδι με το στίχο περασε κάμπους και βουνά και πανηγύρια περασε στην αγκαλιά των κόριτσιών, γιατι απλούστατα μου ερχότανε στο μυαλό που και που αλλά δεν το είχα ακούσει ποτέ σε κανένα ραδιόφωνο (που σημαίνει οτι το είχα ακούσει την ηλικία που η μνήμη είναι ακόμα φλού). Και κάποια στιγμή στο πανεπιστήμιο γνώρισα κατι Χατζιδακικούς φίλους και ανταλλάξαμε κασέτες και έπαθα την πλάκα μου όταν διαπίστωσα ότι δεν ήταν δημιούργημα της φαντασίας μου, αλλά μακρινή ανάμνηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2015)

Αυτούς εδώ, τους έχουμε ξαναπαίξει;

2Cellos - Wake me Up


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2015)

Πριν από λίγο κόλλησα σε γερμανικό κανάλι, σε έναν χτεσινοβραδινό διαγωνισμό νέων τραγουδιστών κλασικού ρεπερτορίου (σε επανάληψη), όπου συμμετείχε και ένας πολύ καλός Έλληνας μπάσος με καλό βιογραφικό, που δεν τον είχα ξανακούσει φυσικά :blush::blush:, (ο ψηλός αριστερά στη φωτό, όταν μπείτε στον ιστότοπο) ο Αλέξανδρος Σταυρακάκης. Νίκησαν μια Αυστριακή σοπράνο και ένας Κροάτης βαρύτονος, ενώ συμμετείχε ακόμη και μια μαύρη Νοτιοαφρικάνα σοπράνο, ένας Αυστροαυστραλός :) τενόρος και μια Γερμανίδα μεσοσοπράνο.

Το ότι κάθισα εγώ (of all people) και έβλεπα μια ώρα (από τις 2,5 της εκπομπής) ίσως λέει κάτι. 

Σύνδεσμος εδώ: http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=6f39be50-a148-11e4-aa13-0026b975f2e6


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτούς εδώ, τους έχουμε ξαναπαίξει;
> 
> 2Cellos - Wake me Up
> ...



Ασφαλώς: 


daeman said:


> Και για κλασικίζοντες headbangers κεφαλοκοπανητές, 2CELLOS:
> ...



Highway to Hell (featuring Steve Vai)






Καλό μήνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2015)

daeman said:


> Ασφαλώς...


Έπρεπε να το περιμένω... :) 
Και καλό μήνα, επίσης.


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έπρεπε να το περιμένω... :)
> Και καλό μήνα, επίσης.



Αφιερωμένο σε όλους, για την καλομηνιά κι ας είν' του Κουτσοφλέβαρου: *If music be the food of love, play on*.

Ο Φλεβάρης θα φλεβίσει, μα καλοκαίρι _θα μυρίσει, _θέλει δε θέλει.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 6, 2015)

Τους λένε Amatria, είναι Ισπανοί, γράφουν electropop. 
Τη λένε Ingrid García Jonsson, είναι ξανθιά, πρωταγωνιστεί στο βραβευμένο «Όμορφη νιότη» που βγαίνει στις ελλαδικές αίθουσες στις 2 Απριλίου.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 10, 2015)

Ο Βασιλικός είναι από τα πιο φάνκι και ξεσηκωτικά ηπειρώτικα και τώρα που οι Villagers of Ioannina City έχουν κάνει τα ηπειρώτικα μέινστριμ ροκ άκουσμα, η διασκυεή του Πορτοκάλογλου μοιάζει αυτονόητη: 






Η απορία μου μ' αυτό το κομμάτι ήταν πάντοτε ότι το ωραιότατο ρεφρέν μοιάζει πολύ ριζική αλλαγή. Βλέπω ότι το τραγούδι υπάρχει και σε παραλλαγές (με διαφορετικούς στίχους) χωρίς αυτό. Εδώ με τον πρόσφατα αποθανόντα Αλέκο Κιτσάκη, δημοφιλέστατο τραγουδιστή Ηπειρώτικων: 





Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν μήπως πρόκειται για δύο κομμάτια που ενώθηκαν. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πολλά χρόνια πριν από τους όποιους Villagers, τον όποιο Πορτοκάλογλου, τον όποιο Ζιώγαλα, τον όποιο Σαββόπουλο παλιότερα, ο Μίμης Πλέσσας είχε κάνει μια από τις ευρηματικότερες διασκευές του Βασιλικού, σ' έναν σπουδαίο και άγνωστο δίσκο (Greece goes modern) που αξίζει να ακούσετε ολόκληρο (αν δεν έχει ήδη αναφερθεί εδώ μέσα):


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2015)

Η *Raign* έγινε γνωστή από περσινό X-Factor, όπου η συμπεριφορά της φαίνεται να της δημιούργησε προβλήματα και βρέθηκε γρήγορα εκτός παιχνιδιού. Όμως η φωνή της πρέπει να εντυπωσίασε κάποιους. Έτσι, ένα δικό της τραγούδι, το *Don’t Let Me Go*, ακούγεται στα Vampire Diaries (S05E21), ενώ το παρακάτω ακούγεται στο κλείσιμο της δεύτερης σεζόν του «The 100» και είναι μια από τις πιο εντυπωσιακές εκτελέσεις του ντιλανικού *Knockin’ On Heaven’s Door* που έχω ακούσει. Να δείτε που θα ακούσουμε κι άλλα από τη φιλόδοξη νεαρά με τη δυνατή, σκληρή φωνή.


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2015)

Συγκινήθηκα με το αφιέρωμα του Τζούλιαν Λέννον στη μάνα του τη Σύνθια, που πέθανε.


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2015)

(Νούμερο 1 στο προσωπικό Τοπ 10 του Θοδωρή Κοτονιά, από το musicpaper.gr)







Spoiler



So many years ago, I thought you were the one
Who knows when people change, surrender into strangeness
Adrift upon their lives, encompassed by the past?
Who knows which one becomes the last goodbye?
Don't try to tell me nothing dies
Don't try to tell me nothing's changed
Don't try to tell me nothing's new
Too many of my yesterdays belong to you

I shelved my broken heart, I put you from my mind
I got up from my knees, I picked up all my pieces
But seeing you again puts shakes into my soul
Just when I think I'm finally over you
Don't come and show me that's not true

Tell me about it, talk to me -
I hear it coming, I feel it coming
The way you want this thing to be
You're only trading on our memories
Don't go and say you still love me

You're trading on my memories
You're trading in a rosy past
You know I'm lost on stormy seas
But I still stand before the mast
Beneath the stars and under sail
Towards horizons out of true
Behind the dance of seven veils I still see you

Tell me about it, have your way
I see it coming, I hear it coming
I know what you're about to say
You've had too many of my yesterdays
And I don't want to fall again

Don't try to tell me nothing's changed
Don't try to tell me nothing's new
Too many of my yesterdays are lost in you


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2015)

Costas said:


> (Νούμερο 1 στο προσωπικό Τοπ 10 του Θοδωρή Κοτονιά, από το musicpaper.gr)
> ...



Πολύ ψηλά και στο δικό μου (όχι μόνο δεκάδα όμως), γιατί κι εμένα με είχε σημαδέψει, αλλά από τότε που με τον καιρό έγιαναν εκείνα τα σημάδια, ψηλότερα έχω το τελευταίο κομμάτι του δίσκου, το θεσπέσιο νανούρισμα Sleep Now. Πολύ προσωπικές στιγμές απέδωσε ο άγιος Πίτερ σ' αυτόν το δίσκο, με σαγηνευτική, συγκινητική απλότητα. Άλλη μια:

Beside the one you love






Who else could do
These things to you
Beside the one you love?

It feels so sweet
To fall asleep
Beside the one you love

Κι άλλες δυο.

Με την άδειά σου, πρόσθεσα τους στίχους στο προηγούμενο· για τέτοιο ποίημα αξίζει.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 5, 2015)

daeman said:


> Πολύ ψηλά και στο δικό μου



Και στο δικό μου. 

(Μεγάλο παράπονο όταν ψάχναμε τι να παίξουμε στο μετεφηβικό «συγκρότημα»: καλά ρε ζώα, όλοι κιθάρες, πιάνο γιατί δεν έμαθε κανείς να παίξουμε και αυτήν την κομματάρα; )


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2015)

Η (πολύ ωραία) φωνή του μου φέρνει στο νου τον Iggy Pop!


----------



## pidyo (Apr 5, 2015)

Παρότι απέχουν τέσσερα χρόνια μεταξύ τους, το And Close as This του Hammill το είχα συνδέσει με το Wrong Way Up του Brian Eno και του John Cale, μια απρόσμενα χαρωπή συνεργασία δυο μελαγχολικών τύπων. (Ο λόγος της σύνδεσης είναι πολύ πεζός, αγόρασα μαζί τα δύο άλμπουμ.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2015)

Ride on...


----------



## Earion (Apr 9, 2015)

Γεια σου Πιδύε, και πολύ σ’ ευχαριστώ που θυμήθηκες το δίσκο Wrong Way Up, και ιδίως το Lay My Love, που είναι το δικό μου αγαπημένο κομμάτι (πολύ πολύ ψηλά σε αναμνήσεις και προτιμήσεις). Και τώρα που αρχίσαμε τις ανασκαφές στις μνήμες, άντε να σας βάλω κι εγώ ένα υπεραγαπημένο, για να πούμε και την καλημέρα.






“Tomorrow Never Knows”, η κομματάρα των Μπητλς, σε ζωντανή εκτέλεση από τους 801 (ευκαριακή συμπαράταξη Phil Manzanera, Brian Eno, Bill MacCormick, Francis Monkman, Simon Phillips και Lloyd Watson), 1977.

*Tomorrow Never Knows*

Turn off your mind, relax and float downstream
It is not dying, it is not dying

Lay down all thoughts, surrender to the void
It is shining, it is shining

That you may see the meaning of within
It is being, it is being

That love is all and love is everything
It is knowing, it is knowing

And ignorance and hate mourn the dead
It is believing, it is believing

But listen to the colour of your dreams
It is not leaving, it is not leaving

So play the game “Existence” to the end
Of the beginning, of the beginning
Of the beginning, of the beginning
Of the beginning, of the beginning
Of the beginning, of the beginning


----------



## Earion (Apr 9, 2015)

Television Personalities. _Part-time punks_


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2015)

Earion said:


> Γεια σου Πιδύε, και πολύ σ’ ευχαριστώ που θυμήθηκες το δίσκο Wrong Way Up, και ιδίως το Lay My Love, που είναι το δικό μου αγαπημένο κομμάτι (πολύ πολύ ψηλά σε αναμνήσεις και προτιμήσεις). Και τώρα που αρχίσαμε τις ανασκαφές στις μνήμες, άντε να σας βάλω κι εγώ ένα υπεραγαπημένο, για να πούμε και την καλημέρα.
> ...
> 
> “Tomorrow Never Knows”, η κομματάρα των Μπητλς, σε ζωντανή εκτέλεση από τους 801 (ευκαριακή συμπαράταξη Phil Manzanera, Brian Eno, Bill MacCormick, Francis Monkman, Simon Phillips και Lloyd Watson), 1977.
> *....*



Καλησπέρα, 

Πήραν φωτιά τα τέλια, βλέπω. Εμ, Ίνο και Μανζανίρα είναι, όχι παίξε-γέλασε. Baby's on fire, δις (φριπαρισμένο) και τρις. 

Επειδή έχω πολύ καιρό ν' ακούσω εκείνο τον εξαιρετικό δίσκο, το λάιβ ντεμπούτο τους, και βαριέμαι να ψάχνω πού έχω το βινύλιο, ορίστε ολόκληρος από τη Γιουτουμπία:






Σαν ένα ευχαριστώ που μου τον θυμίσατε. You really got me.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2015)

*Sarah Jarosz: Build Me Up From Bones*


----------



## pidyo (Apr 16, 2015)

nickel said:


> *Sarah Jarosz*



Μ' αρέσει όταν πιάνει τόπο ο ιεραποστολικός μου ζήλος. :)


----------



## Earion (Apr 18, 2015)

Tim Hardin. _If I Were a Carpenter
_







Johnny Hallyday and Emmylou Harris. _Si j' etais un charpentier_


----------



## Earion (Apr 19, 2015)

Burger Project και Τακίμ - _Coconut Woman_ και _Σινανάι_






Ή πώς το _Coconut_ του Χάρη Μπελλαφόντε γυρίζει στο _Σήκω χόρεψε κουκλί μου_ (δημοφιλέστατο τουρκικό τραγούδι που εξελλήνισε ο Στέλιος Καζαντζίδης).

Το συγκρότημα ''Τακίμ'' συναντήθηκε με τους ''Burger Project'' στην εκπομπή του Λάμπρου Λιάβα «Το αλάτι της γης» («Το ροκ του μέλλοντός μας», ΝΕΡΙΤ, Ιούνιος 2014).


----------



## pidyo (Apr 20, 2015)

Τον James Hill τον έχω αναφέρει ξανά. Το παιδί καλοπαντρεύτηκε:


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2015)

Folkdove. “Dark Eyed Sailor”






Από το ομώνυμό τους άλμπουμ του 1975, που κυκλοφόρησε σε ψηφιακό δίσκο το 2003. Το συγκρότημα από τη Βρετάνη και τραγουδούσε γαλλικά και αγγλικά. Στο Διαδίκτυο τους αναγράφουν ως ψυχεδελικό φολκ. Εδώ πάντως οι απαλές φωνές και η κιθαριστική τους ευαισθησία τους φέρνουν πιο κοντά στον καθαρά φολκ ήχο μιας Τζόαν Μπαέζ, ας πούμε, στην πρώτη της νεότητα.

*Jean Luc Creff* - vocals, guitar, banjo, crumhorn
*Marsine *- vocals, psaltery
*Daniel Creff* - vocals, guitar, spinet, dulcimer
*Henri Creff* - guitar, mandolin
*Pierre Abgall* - electric bass, percussion
*Mylene *- violin






Willow Song (00:00-03:23) — Dit Le Bourguingnon (03:24-05:15)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2015)

(Για το article 1 section 36.03 που καταστρέφουν στο τέλος: http://www.mtv.com/news/2136886/fall-out-boy-uma-thurman-alabama-same-sex-marriage-ban/)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2015)

*Ο επιτάφιος του Σείκιλου*

Ο *Σείκιλος* έζησε στις Τράλλεις της Μικράς Ασίας κατά το 200 π.Χ. Είναι γνωστός για το αρχαιότερο παγκοσμίως γνωστό τραγούδι, του οποίου σώζονται πλήρως και οι στίχοι και η μουσική. (Συνέχεια στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια, *εδώ*, πολύ περισσότερα στοιχεία στο αντίστοιχο άρθρο της αγγλικής WIkipedia, *εδώ*.)

Σχετικό *άρθρο του BBC* (από όπου άρχισα, ομολογώ, το διάβασμα) ενώ *εδώ* (σε σύνδεσμο από το περιοδικό _Archaeology_), θα βρείτε και τις ενδεχόμενες παραλλαγές στην εκτέλεση.

Το γιουτουμπάκι (_Ο επιτάφιος του Σείκιλου_):


----------



## Earion (May 3, 2015)

Δε θα πιάσουμε το Μάη;






«Άνοιξαν τα δέντρα ούλα». Παραδοσιακό τραγούδι της Μακεδονίας. Τραγουδά ο Γιώργος Μπαγιώκης.

Άνοιξαν τα δέντρα ούλα
κι οι αμυγδαλιές (δις)
αλήθεια (εί)ν’ αγάπη μου σ’ αγαπώ

Άνοιξι κι ιγώ ο μπαξέ(νε)ς μου
που (εί)ν’ παράμορφα (δις)  [παράμορφα = πολύ όμορφα]
αλήθεια (εί)ν’ αγάπη μου σ’ αγαπώ

Έμπηκα να σεργιανίσω
και να κοιμηθώ (δις)
αλήθεια (εί)ν’ αγάπη μου σ’ αγαπώ

Βρίσκω κόρη που κοιμάται
μόν’ και μοναχή (δις)
αλήθεια (εί)ν’ αγάπη μου σ’ αγαπώ

Ρίχνω μήλο τη βαραίνω
δεν το δέχτηκε (δις)
αλήθεια (εί)ν’ αγάπη μου σ’ αγαπώ

Ρίχνω μάλαμα κι ασήμι
χαμογέλασε (δις)
αλήθεια (εί)ν’ αγάπη μου σ’ αγαπώ

Παραδοσιακό από τον Παντελεήμονα Πιερίας. Το πρωτοτραγούδησε σε δίσκο η Ξανθίππη Καραθανάση. Η εκτέλεση που ακούμε, από τον Γιώργο Μπαγιώκη, ακουγόταν στην παράσταση ενός έργου του Γιώργου Αρμένη, «Μαντζουράνα στο κατώφλι, γάιδαρος στα κεραμίδια» (Θέατρο Τέχνης, 1979). Αργότερα ο Μπαγιώκης το συμπεριέλαβε σε άλλο δίσκο (_Τα τραγούδια της Μακεδονίας_, Lyra 2000) σε μουσική επιμέλεια Μιχάλη Τερζή. Υπάρχει κι άλλη εκτέλεση με την Ελένη Βιτάλη (πιο «εύπεπτη»).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2015)

Αφιερωμένο σε διαιτητές και διαμεσολαβητές, γενικώς...

Chilly Gonzales - _Advantage Points_


----------



## Earion (May 15, 2015)

BB King dead, 89, in Las Vegas.

Σίγησε η Λουσίλ.


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2015)

...
Until I'm dead and cold - B.B. King






Yes, you were my companion
Oh, you were my friend
And, B.B., you know
You're a part of me
Oh, and that's why
Why I'm so lonely
Oh, I'm so lonely
These passing days

What is done is done
Oh, but you know
I just can't stop admiring you
I tell you the truth
I love you more, B.B.
And I'll keep on learning from you
Until I'm dead
Until I'm dead and cold



Earion said:


> ... Σίγησε η Λουσίλ.



Lucille is silent, the thrill is gone, gone away for good.


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2015)

H κινέζικη πίπα ήταν πολύ ευχάριστη έκπληξη — κι έτσι ένα όμορφο τελικό αποτέλεσμα:


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2015)

Όπου μαθαίνουμε ότι η Chinese pipa δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το δυτικό pipe, αλλά πρόκειται για είδος λαούτου. Από την άλλη, οι Chinese pipes έχουν σχέση με όπιο κι άλλες τέτοιες κακές συνήθειες.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2015)

Μυστικές επιθυμίες από τους Μούσους.


----------



## Earion (Jun 9, 2015)

Δεν έφυγε μόνο ο B.B. King από κοντά μας, έφυγε και ο Ben E. King στις 30 Απριλίου. Μου το θύμισε ένα ενδιαφέρον ιστολόγιο, απ' όπου και αντιγράφω:
Ο Ben E. King είναι ένας θρύλος της soul και της R&B μουσικής. Το τραγούδι του «Stand by me» από τον δίσκο _Don__’__t_ _play_ _that_ _song_ (1961) είναι μία από τις μεγαλύτερες επιτυχίες όλων των εποχών, έχοντας γνωρίσει πάνω από 400 ηχογραφημένες εκτελέσεις. 

Είναι το τραγούδι με το οποίο ξεκίνησε τούτο το blog. 

O Ben E. King πέθανε στις 30 Απριλίου 2015, ο θάνατός του ανακοινώθηκε ανήμερα την Πρωτομαγιά, και νομίζω ότι είναι ανάγκη να ξανακούσουμε το αγαπημένο τραγούδι, από τον ίδιο αυτήν τη φορά:
​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2015)

Δεν βρήκα να έχουμε ούτε το κομμάτι, ούτε τη διευθύντρια της ορχήστρας (που διευθύνει σήμερα την ορχήστρα του Παρισιού), οπότε ορίστε:

Huapango - de J Pablo Moncayo
Alondra de la Parra dirigiendo la POA


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2015)

Τραγικό θάνατο βρήκε ο βραβευμένος με Όσκαρ συνθέτης Τζέιμς Χόρνερ, όταν το μονοκινητήριο αεροσκάφος στο οποίο επέβαινε συνετρίβη βόρεια της Σάντα Μπάρμπαρα στην Καλιφόρνια.

Σύμφωνα με το BBC, ο Χόρνερ είχε δίπλωμα χειριστή αεροσκάφους και η αεροπλοΐα υπήρξε το μεγάλο πάθος του.

Ο 61χρονος δημιουργός είχε αποσπάσει δύο χρυσά αγαλματίδια για τη μουσική της ταινίας «Τιτανικός».

Υπήρξε επίσης υποψήφιος για Όσκαρ για τη μουσική στις ταινίες «Ένας Υπέροχος Άνθρωπος», «Avatar», «Aliens», «Braveheart» και «Apollo 13».
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1500006881


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 23, 2015)

Καλό κατευόδιο (αν και δεν ξέρω αν θα μείνει περισσότερο γνωστός για τα έργα του όσο για το γεγονός ότι έπαιρνε «βαθιές εισπνοές έμπνευσης» από έργα της κλασικής μουσικής).


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2015)

Δώδεκα κι ούτε ένα τηλεφώνημα
τον αριθμό της μοναξιάς μου δε χτυπάς
και μεγαλώνει η απόσταση για μας.

Δώδεκα κι ούτε ένα τηλεφώνημα
μες στου μυαλού μου το αβάσταχτο κενό
μοιάζεις με όνειρο που φεύγει μακρινό...

(Θα το τραγουδήσουμε απόψε, άραγε;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2015)

Από το πρώτο επεισόδιο στον δεύτερο κύκλο του _True Detective_, με πιο γνωστό πρωταγωνιστή τον Κόλιν Φάρελ.

Lera Lynn - _My Least Favorite Life_


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> Από το πρώτο επεισόδιο στον δεύτερο κύκλο του _True Detective_, με πιο γνωστό πρωταγωνιστή τον Κόλιν Φάρελ.
> 
> Lera Lynn - _My Least Favorite Life_
> ...



Nevermind - Leonard Cohen (_True Detective_ Season 2 Intro Song)






A History of _True Detective_’s New Theme Song, ‘Nevermind’


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2015)

*My one and only love*, Yo-Yo Ma & Joshua Redman


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Αυτό το πήρα χαμπάρι προχτές από παλιότερη εκπομπή του Πετρίδη σε επανάληψη. Το τραγούδι του Μίμη Κατριβάνου _Δυο πράσινα μάτια_ είχε γίνει μεγάλη επιτυχία στη Βρετανία το 1954 με τίτλο *The Story of Tina* και τραγουδιστή έναν παντελώς άγνωστο σε μένα Ronnie Harris. Στο εξώφυλλο του 45αριού υπάρχει και ο ελληνικός τίτλος σαν «Dia Prasina Matia», ενώ ο Κατριβάνος αναφέρεται σαν «D. KATRIVANOU». Ακούστε το.


----------



## Earion (Jul 25, 2015)

Καλόοοο :up:


----------



## Costas (Aug 9, 2015)

Ακούγοντας χτες τα λόγια θυμήθηκα το Υπάρχω, κι όσο υπάρχεις θα υπάρχω...είμαι της ζωής σου ο ένας, δεν υπάρχει κανένας, κλπ. Σαν τραγούδι δε λέει τίποτα, αλλά μ' έπιασαν τα γέλια.






Οπωσδήποτε προτιμώ το


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2015)

*California Dreamin'.* Διασκευή με τη φωνάρα της Sia.


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2015)

Earion said:


> Πολύ με συγκίνησαν οι Mode Plagal
> ...
> Τώρα, για να πω κι εγώ το δικό μου, αυτό που ακούσατε από τους Mode Plagal είναι παραδοσιακός χορός της Μακεδονίας, της περιοχής των Μογλενών (κεφαλοχώρι της περιοχής η Αριδαία) και λέγεται *πουσνίτσα*.
> Η πουσνίτσα είναι καθαρά αντρικός χορός, χορεύεται ελεύθερα (κατά μόνας) χωρίς ο ένας να κρατά τον άλλο. Στο βορειοελλαδικό ιδίωμα πουσνίτσα σημαίνει καθιστός-γονατιστός, από το γονάτισμα των χορευτών με τα δύο γόνατα πάνω στο έδαφος. Παλιότερα η Πουσνίτσα χορευόταν μέσα στο ταψί, δηλαδή ο χορευτής έπεφτε με τα γόνατα μέσα στο ταψί.​
> ...


Τώρα, για να ποστάρω κι εγώ το δικό μου, Πουσνίτσα Electrified, αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων:






Συμπληρώνω το προφανές, ότι η πουσνίτσα μπορεί να γίνει κομμάτι επίδειξης, να απαιτεί δεξιοτεχνία και κέντημα στις χορδές.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 13, 2015)

To πιο άγρια χαρωπο τραγούδι που ξέρω για τον θάνατο: από τα μακρινά eighties, Marcia Baila, όχι από τον πρώτο, ομώνυμο δίσκο των Rita Mitsouko του 1984, αλλά από το λάιβ Acoustiques του 1994.






Bonus track, σκοτεινότερο (μήπως το έχω ξαναβάλει;): Rendez-vous avec moi même


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2015)

Ο Γουίλι Νέλσον στα 82 του.

A little-known gem from Willie Nelson's third album, "Are You Sure" made a quiet comeback earlier this summer — 50 years after its original release — as a hidden track on Kacey Musgraves' Pageant Material. Reborn as a duet between Musgraves and Nelson, the song's new version was dreamt up during a backstage hang on Nelson's tour bus in 2014. One year later, the two Texans have teamed up again for the song's music video, which spins the story of two boozy, broken-hearted barflies who warn other against spending too much time at the saloon.
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...-nelsons-haunting-are-you-sure-video-20150911
*
Kacey Musgraves - Are You Sure featuring Willie Nelson*


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2015)

Οι φίλοι της Λάνα Ντελ Ρέι κι εγώ ακούμε αυτές τις μέρες το καινούργιο της άλμπουμ, _Honeymoon_.

Αλλά σήμερα άκουσα ένα άλλο, των αγαπημένων μου *Elbow*, από την ταινία _Man Up_ (κωμωδία με τον Σάιμον Πεγκ): *What Time Do You Call This?*


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2015)

Σήμερα, χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο (να έφταιγε το μελαγχολικό φθινοπωρινό πρωινό;), αποφάσισα να ακούσω Ρέι Τσαρλς. Δεν πρόκειται ακριβώς για ξεσκόνισμα αναμνήσεων, μια και κάποτε λιώναμε τους δίσκους του, τόσο που τα περισσότερα τραγούδια είναι σαν τα άκουσα χτες. Έχει ενδιαφέρον όταν από τη δική μας σκοπιά βλέπουμε το ρόλο των μουσικών δημιουργιών στον καιρό τους. Γράφει το Time σ’ ένα παλιότερο αφιέρωμα στα 100 πιο σημαντικά άλμπουμ από το 1954:

*Modern Sounds in Country and Western Music*
By Josh Tyrangiel Jan. 27, 2010
*
Artist: Ray Charles*
Year Released: 1962

No one did more to integrate the various genres of American music than Ray Charles, and here he doesn’t just link up country with his trademark soul, but stirs in some big band—the opening of “Bye Bye Love” could have been composed by Glenn Miller—jazz and rock and roll, too. As much as this album was a musical labor of love, there was also an obvious subtext given its release at the height of the civil rights struggle. Charles knew that musical integration was a good metaphor for racial integration, and in particular his cover of Eddy Arnold’s “You Don’t Know Me” seems to carry a larger message for white audiences.
http://entertainment.time.com/2006/...e/modern-sounds-in-country-and-western-music/

Εδώ κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος έχει ανεβάσει σε ένα γιουτιουμπάκι και τις δύο συλλογές που κυκλοφόρησαν το 1962.

Για πολλές λεπτομέρειες:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_Sounds_in_Country_and_Western_Music
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_Sounds_in_Country_and_Western_Music_Volume_Two


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2015)

Με κάποια καθυστέρηση ανακάλυψα τους Καντεμποστάνι. (Δεν ξέρω αν προφέρονται έτσι. Στο lifo.gr βρήκα ολόκληρη συνέντευξη και πουθενά μεταγραφή...)
*
KADEBOSTANY - Castle in the Snow*


----------



## pidyo (Oct 18, 2015)

Διακόπτουμε τη ροή του προγράμματος για ένα λαϊκό τραγουδάκι, κυριακάτικο: La fille au roi Louis (15ος), από το πολύ καλό σύνολο Le poème harmonique (στίχοι).


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2015)

Με αφορμή το παραπάνω πήγα και βρήκα στο Spotify (στο YouTube έφαγα πόρτα) τον ωραίο δίσκο τους με μουσική του τέλους του 16ου αιώνα: _Cœur, airs de cour français de la fin du XVIe siècle. _
http://www.outhere-music.com/en/alb...-francais-de-la-fin-du-xvi-e-siecle-alpha-213





Ενδιαφέρουσα ανακάλυψη: ο πίνακας του εξωφύλλου (_Ο θάνατος της Λουκρητίας_) ανήκει στον Γκουίντο Κανιάτσι (Guido Cagnacci), Ιταλό ζωγράφο του 17ου αιώνα.
Έχει όμως κοπεί το ενδιαφέρον κομμάτι του πίνακα, ο οποίος παριστάνει τη Λουκρητία με το στιλέτο, λίγο πριν αυτοκτονήσει. Και η συγκεκριμένη Λουκρητία δεν είναι η διάσημη Λουκρητία Βοργία (που ανήκει στην αρχή του 16ου αιώνα) — ούτε η άλλη σύγχρονη διάσημη, η Λουκρητία του Αρκά. Πρόκειται για θρυλική αρχόντισσα της Ρώμης, του 6ου αιώνα π.Χ., η οποία, μετά το βιασμό της από τον γιο του τότε ηγεμόνα της Ρώμης, πήρε ένα στιλέτο και αυτοκτόνησε μπροστά στους συγγενείς της. Αγανακτισμένοι αυτοί ξεσήκωσαν το λαό της Ρώμης εναντίον του ηγεμόνα και έτσι, λέγεται, μπήκε τέλος στη μοναρχία και ξεκίνησαν οι πέντε αιώνες της Ρωμαϊκής Δημοκρατίας.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucretia
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Λουκρητία_(μυθολογία)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overthrow_of_the_Roman_monarchy





_Ο θάνατος της Λουκρητίας_, Γκουίντο Κανιάτσι (1601-1663)​


----------



## Earion (Oct 25, 2015)

Concert donné à Louis XIII en 1627 par les 24 Violons et les 12 Grands hautbois

Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall.






Louis XIII


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Με κάποια καθυστέρηση ανακάλυψα τους Καντεμποστάνι. (Δεν ξέρω αν προφέρονται έτσι. Στο lifo.gr βρήκα ολόκληρη συνέντευξη και πουθενά μεταγραφή...)



Έχει πλάκα το θέμα:
Οι ίδιοι (ο Kadebostan και η Amina δηλαδή) το προφέρουν _Καντεμποστάνι_ όταν μιλάνε Αγγλικά (και υπάρχει μια διασκεδαστική συνέντευξη όπου αυτός συνεχώς μιλά για τους Καντεμποστάνι αλλά, απτόητη, η κοπέλα που παίρνει τη συνέντευξη επιμένει να ρωτά για τους _Καντεμπόστανι_), αλλά _Καντεμποστανί_, όταν μιλούν Γαλλικά. Στα Γερμανικά, Καντεμποστάνι νομίζω. Οπότε, ναι, Καντεμποστάνι.

Αυτά και εξαφανίζομαι, πριν μας ανακαλύψει ο daeman και η συζήτηση γυρίσει προς _Μποστ_ (στάιλ) _μάνι-μάνι_ και γεμίσουμε _οπωροκηπευτικά_ που 'ρθαν απ' το _λιμάνι_ κλπ.






Kadebostany - Invisible Man


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2015)

Απόλαυση...

Και είχα ξεκινήσει τη μέρα μου με τη δουλειά του David Lang, με αφετηρία το τραγούδι που κλείνει τη _Νιότη_.


Steve Reich: _Music for 18 musicians_


----------



## Earion (Nov 1, 2015)

*Ποιος ήταν ο Κώστας Μπέζος και γιατί θεωρείται ο πιο αινιγματικός (και σέξι) ρεμπέτης της Ελλάδας;*

Η ζωή, το έργο και η τωρινή του αναβίωση μέσα από το πρότζεκτ ενός Βρετανού κι ενός Αμερικανού, μια μέρα πριν παρουσιαστεί και στην Αθήνα. Μια πραγματικά ακατάτακτη περίπτωση καλλιτέχνη που ξεκίνησε από την Σχολή Καλών Τεχνών, κι έγινε ρεμπέτης, μέλος της Μάντρας του Αττίκ, δημιουργός συγκροτήματος με χαβάγιες, αρθρογράφος σε εφημερίδες, σκιτσογράφος και ηθοποιός!

Σήμερα, ένας Βρετανός μουσικός και ψυχίατρος που ζει στην Σουηδία, ο Tony Κlein και ένας Αμερικανός, ο Gordon Ashworth που είναι οι μεγαλύτεροι θαυμαστές του συγκεκριμένου έργου του, μάζεψαν τα 12 αυτά κομμάτια και τα κυκλοφόρησαν σε ένα άλμπουμ για πρώτη φορά όλα μαζί με τίτλο ‘The Jail’s a fine school’ [από το κομμάτι του Μπέζου ‘Η φυλακή είναι σχολείο’] από την νεοσύστατη αμερικάνικη δισκογραφική Olvido Records.

Πηγή: lifo

Ηχητικό τεκμήριο : *The Jail Is a Fine School*

Δώδεκα αληθινά διαμάντια, μαζεμένα για πρώτη φορά σε μία έκδοση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2015)

Ωραιότατα. Ιδιαίτερα το «Ήσουνα ξυπόλυτη» χωρίς «παξιμαδοκλέφτρα» στους στίχους!


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2015)

Earion said:


> ...
> Δώδεκα αληθινά διαμάντια, μαζεμένα για πρώτη φορά σε μία έκδοση.



Η φυλακή είναι σχολείο - Κώστας Μπέζος (άλλως Αντώνης Κωστής)





 

Κάηκε ένα σχολείο







Στην υπόγα







Τούτο το καλοκαιράκι







Αδυνάτισα ο καημένος







Απ' την πόρτα σου περνώ


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2015)

...
Με πιάνουνε ζαλάδες







Γιάννης χασικλής







Τρούμπα







Ντερτιλήδικο







Ήσουνα ξυπόλυτη







Τουμπελέκι, τουμπελέκι


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2015)

...
+2 με χαβάγιες: Πάμε στη Χονολουλού







Εν τάξει







+1 πάντα επίκαιρο: Ετρελαθήκαν οι υπουργοί (Τρέλα, πέρα για πέρα) - Χαβάγιες Άσπρα Πουλιά






Τρελαίνεται κάθε Ρωμιός για φρέσκια παξιμάδα
τρελαίνονται κι οι βουλευτές για γρονθοπατινάδα
Ετρελαθήκαν οι υπουργοί απ' τις πολλές τις μάσες
τρελάθηκαν και τα λεφτά και φύγαν απ' τις κάσες

Λίγο πολύ είναι τρελοί οι Έλληνες
Θεέ μου, να τους έδενες
ποτέ να μην τους έλυνες
τους Έλληνες

Τρελαίνεται η καθεμιά για ν' αποκτήσει φίλο
να της τα παίρνει ταχτικά και να της δίνει ξύλο
Τρελαίνομαι εις τα μπαιν μιξ σαν πάω να κολυμπήσω
βλέπω την κόλαση μπροστά, τον Άδη από πίσω

Λίγο πολύ είναι τρελοί οι Έλληνες
Θεέ μου, να τους έδενες
ποτέ να μην τους έλυνες
τους Έλληνες

Τρελάθηκαν οι μπέμπηδες και αμολάν μπαλόνια
τρελάθηκαν κι οι τράπεζες απ' τα πολλά κανόνια
Τρελαίνομαι, τρελαίνεσαι και όλα είναι τρέλα
από την πόλη έρχομαι και στην κορφή κανέλα


+1 Χιπ Χοπ εν έτει 1934:


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2015)

lifo via Earion said:


> ...
> Σήμερα, ένας Βρετανός μουσικός και ψυχίατρος που ζει στην Σουηδία, ο Tony Κlein και ένας Αμερικανός, ο Gordon Ashworth που είναι οι μεγαλύτεροι θαυμαστές του συγκεκριμένου έργου του, μάζεψαν τα 12 αυτά κομμάτια και τα κυκλοφόρησαν σε ένα άλμπουμ για πρώτη φορά όλα μαζί με τίτλο ‘The Jail’s a fine school’ [από το κομμάτι του Μπέζου ‘Η φυλακή είναι σχολείο’] από την νεοσύστατη αμερικάνικη δισκογραφική Olvido Records.
> ...



Τα δέκα από τα οποία έχουν ήδη κυκλοφορήσει το 1995 από τη Music Box σε παραγωγή του Παναγιώτη Κουνάδη:

Α. Κωστής - Μ. Καραπιπέρης* - Ι. Χαλικιάς* ‎– Κιβωτός Ελληνικής Δισκογραφίας - Ρεμπέτικα Με Κιθάρα

αλλά πρέπει να μας τα υποδείξουν οι ξένοι για να γίνουν είδηση.


----------



## Earion (Nov 1, 2015)

Γεια σου Δαεμάνε δερβίση! :up:


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Αν σας έχουν κουράσει οι συζητήσεις για τα κουαρτέτα, πάρτε τις Enigma Quartet στο «Φθινόπωρο» από τις _Τέσσερις εποχές_ του Βιβάλντι. Απλά, ωραία πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2015)

Κάτι πιο... σύγχρονο. Οι Λονδρέζοι Savoy Brown στο _Hellbound Train_ του 1972. Live here.


----------



## Earion (Nov 21, 2015)

«Καλησπέρα! Είμαστε οι Στάρι Όλσα από το Μινσκ».

Κλάσικ ροκ με γκάιντα και κανονάκι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2015)

U2 & Eagles Of Death Metal - People Have The Power, Παρίσι 7/12/2015


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Αν σας έχουν κουράσει οι συζητήσεις για τα κουαρτέτα, πάρτε τις Enigma Quartet στο «Φθινόπωρο» από τις _Τέσσερις εποχές_ του Βιβάλντι. Απλά, ωραία πράγματα.




Αν, πάλι, σας έχουν κουράσει τα κουαρτέτα γενικώς, ξεκουραστείτε και φτιάξτε το κέφι σας με τις Salut Salon, εδώ και/ή στα βίντεο που ακολουθούν:







Salut Salon - La dispute







Salut Salon - Ievan Polkka


----------



## pidyo (Dec 26, 2015)

Από το ωραίο αφιέρωμα του Φώντα Τρούσα στην ελληνική μποσανόβα μαθαίνω για τον Aris San (né Αριστείδης Σεϊσανάς), άλλον έναν πολύτροπο Οδυσσέα του ελληνικού καλλιτεχνικού στερεώματος. Αν το νήμα της wiki δεν σας φαίνεται αρκούντως ιντριγκαδόρικο, πρόσθετες πληροφορίες και βιντεάκια εδώ (πάλι από τον Τρούσα) κι εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Από το ωραίο αφιέρωμα του Φώντα Τρούσα στην ελληνική μποσανόβα μαθαίνω για τον Aris San (né Αριστείδης Σεϊσανάς), άλλον έναν πολύτροπο Οδυσσέα του ελληνικού καλλιτεχνικού στερεώματος. Αν το νήμα της wiki δεν σας φαίνεται αρκούντως ιντριγκαδόρικο, πρόσθετες πληροφορίες και βιντεάκια εδώ (πάλι από τον Τρούσα) κι εδώ.



Καλήν εσπέραν, άρχοντες

Espera






κι αν είναι ορισμός σας
του Σεϊσανά τη μουσική
να ειπώ στ' αρχοντικό σας:



Zazula said:


> Σήμερα είναι Ημέρα Αριστείδη Σεϊσανά (*אריס סאן*) στο ζαζουλόσπιτο, οπότε βάζω δείγμα:
> ...
> Και για να δικαιολογήσω την παρουσία στο παρόν νήμα:
> ...
> ...



Κι από χρόνου, εΠιδύο! 

Ta matia sou κοιτάζω και ζαλίζομαι ζαζουλίζομαι







Τα μάτια σου κοιτάζω - Γιώργος Κοινούσης


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2015)

Είδαμε προχτές τον Ομπάμα να σκουπίζει ένα δάκρυ καθώς άκουγε την Αρίθα Φράνκλιν να παίζει πιάνο και να τραγουδά στη βραδιά των βραβείων του Κέντρου Κένεντι. [βίντεο]

Εγώ θα πάω πίσω στο 2012, στη βράβευση των Led Zeppelin, όπου η Ann Wilson των Heart (στα 62 της τότε) τραγουδά το _Stairway to Heaven_, με τον Bonham υιό στα ντραμς, και ο Robert Plant έχει σπαράξει στο κλάμα. Απολαύστε εκτέλεση. Σε τόρεντς αναζητήστε Tribute to Led Zeppelin (35th Kennedy Center Honors).


----------



## pidyo (Dec 31, 2015)

Me voilà hors du naufrage, του Charles Tessier, από τους Le poème harmonique.






Ο τίτλος διαβάζεται και ως κατευόδιο μιας πολλαπλά δύσκολης χρονιάς. 

Καλά να είμαστε τη νέα χρονιά, να περνάμε καλύτερα, να γινόμαστε καλύτεροι άνθρωποι, να κάνουμε καλό στους ανθρώπους γύρω μας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2016)

Από χτες κάνω στο Spotify επανάληψη των γνωστών και γνωριμία με τα άγνωστα από την πλούσια δισκογραφία της Natalie Cole (23 άλμπουμ του στούντιο συν τα λάιβ και τα συμπιλήματα), αλλά για να τη θυμόμαστε διάλεξα ένα λιγότερο γνωστό «ντουέτο» με τον πατέρα της.

*Acércate más* (Come closer) by Natalie and Nat King Cole


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2016)

*Blackstar. *Κυκλοφόρησε τον Νοέμβρη και μ' αρέσει. Έχει αυτό το μποουικό je ne sais quoi.






Το άλμπουμ ολόκληρο κυκλοφόρησε χτες (8/1/2016), στα 69α γενέθλια του Μπόουι. Υπάρχει ολόκληρο κάπου στο YouTube.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackstar_(David_Bowie_album)


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2016)

nickel said:


> *Blackstar. *Κυκλοφόρησε τον Νοέμβρη και μ' αρέσει. Έχει αυτό το μποουικό je ne sais quoi.
> ...



Κυκλοφόρησε το 1964* και μ' αρέσει. Έχει αυτό το εφηβικό ντεϊβιτζοουνικό je ne sais pas, πριν το μποουικό je ne sais quoi:

Liza Jane - Davie Jones with the King Bees







Και το φλίπσαϊντ, Louie Louie Go Home:







* Το πρώτο σινγκλ του. Ο Δούκας στα 17 του, δουκόπουλο:






The Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Long-haired Men 


James Patrick Page, Jr. was born to James Patrick Page Sr. and Patricia Elizabeth Page (née Gaffikin) in the west London suburb of Heston on 9 January 1944.

Γενέθλιον Ιακώβου Πατρικίου Μειρακίου του νεωτέρου, κατά τι πρεσβυτέρου.

The London boys.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Legendary Artist David Bowie Dies at 69*



Μπόουι. Το δεύτερο καλύτερο κομμάτι από το Blackstar: Lazarus: Look up here, I’m in heaven

Μακάβριο


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2016)

Aφού ήξερε ότι είχε λίγο καιρό, μάλλον εσκεμμένα μακάβριο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2016)

Στο Official Albums Chart Top 100 του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου υπάρχουν αυτή τη στιγμή (15/1/2016) 19 άλμπουμ του Ντέιβιντ Μπόουι. Κάποιου είδους ρεκόρ πρέπει να είναι αυτό.
http://www.officialcharts.com/charts/albums-chart/


Με την ευκαιρία, άκουσα διάφορους να λένε αυτές τις μέρες ότι παίζει η προφορά του ονόματός του. Στα αγγλικά δεν παίζει καθόλου. Ο ίδιος το διάλεξε και ο ίδιος το πρόφερε Μπόουι. Έτσι προφέρεται αυτό το αγγλοαμερικάνικο όνομα από όλους τους Αγγλοσάξονες, εκτός από τους Σκοτσέζους, που το προφέρουν Μπούι. Στην Ελλάδα έχει ωστόσο καθιερωθεί το Μπάουι, όπως κάποτε το Ρίγκαν για τον Ρέιγκαν κ.ο.κ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2016)

...
*μπόου και μπάου *και bow wow wow... **


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2016)

ΟΚ, ας ξεκολλήσουμε. Ας περάσουμε σε μια πρώτη εμφάνιση, του James Bay, στο άλμπουμ Chaos and the Calm, το τραγούδι που μου άρεσε: Move Together.


----------



## Earion (Jan 22, 2016)

Και πολύ σωστά η ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια προτιμά τον τύπο Μπάουι, επειδή έτσι τον συνηθίσαμε.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 22, 2016)

Ας ξεκινήσει με λίγα γκάζια η μέρα. 
Η θανάσιμη μοναξιά του Αλέξη Ασλάνη, σε μια διασκευή των Thirty Ντέρτι (ενός από τα οχήματα του Θοδωρή Μανίκα, στο μακρινό 1998), πολύ πολύ μακριά από το σαββοπουλικό πρωτότυπο:


----------



## Earion (Jan 23, 2016)

Μου αρέσει η διασκευή και αξίζει συγχαρητήρια. Για την ακρίβεια μου αρέσει ως προς το μουσικό της μέρος, που κρίνω ότι ανανέωσε το κομμάτι και του έδωσε επέκταση ζωής για άλλες τόσες γενιές. Σε αυτό το θέμα θα τολμούσα να ισχυριστώ ακόμα ακόμα και ότι είναι καλύτερο από το πρωτότυπο. Η φωνή του Θοδωρή Μανίκα από την άλλη, δεν μπορεί να σταθεί στο ίδιο ύψος. Δεν πειράζει.


Να απαντήσω κι εγώ με κάτι;

*Πίσω από τα καθημερινά πράγματα*. Η Αφροδίτη Μάνου ερμηνεύει ποίηση του Γιάννη Κοντού, μελοποιημένη από τον Νίκο Καλλίτση (1981)






Πίσω από τα καθημερινά τα πράγματα
Υπάρχει ένα καθημερινό όνειρο
Να πάρεις το λεωφορείο
Να πιεις καφέ ν’αποστρέψεις τα μάτια

Από ψεύτικους ουρανούς
Πολιτικές εξουσίες
Εξουσίες ξυράφια
Από ψεύτικους ουρανούς

Η λέξη στο μαχαίρι
Τα μυστικά στους δρόμους

Βρίσκεσαι σπίτι και προσπαθείς να στηρίξεις
Το ταβάνι με τους καπνούς του τσιγάρου
Γυρνάς την τσέπη σου ανάποδα
Και προσπαθείς να αποστρέψεις τα μάτια


----------



## pidyo (Jan 30, 2016)

Ομολογώ ότι δεν ήξερα την Karen Dalton. Ινδιάνα Τσερόκι, μπήκε με μεγάλη ορμή στη φολκ σκηνή του Γκρίνουιτς Βίλλατζ στα σίξτιζ, ναρκωτικά, διαζύγια, κι άλλα ναρκωτικά, άστεγη, χάθηκε πολύ γρήγορα από τη μουσική σκηνή και πέθανε στα 55 της. Τα κυρίως φολκ τραγούδια της (δεν είναι δικά της) δεν μου λένε και πολλά, αλλά είχε μια πάρα πολύ ιδιαίτερη μπλουζ φωνή, που αναδεικνύεται στις καθαρές μπλουζιές που τραγούδησε. Ινδιάνα Μπίλι Χολιντέι. Εδώ σε ένα τεμπέλικο Blues on the Ceiling.


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2016)

Πάει κι ο Paul Kantner


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2016)

Costas said:


> Πάει κι ο Paul Kantner
> 
> ...



Finally boarded the Jefferson Starship, a prominent member of the Planet Earth Rock and Roll Orchestra.
The sky is no limit.


----------



## dominotheory (Feb 2, 2016)

*PJ Harvey - The Wheel*

.....
Και η ζωή συνεχίζεται. 
Για κάποιους όχι τόσο ευχάριστα, αλλά τουλάχιστον υπάρχει ελπίδα και ομορφιά όσο υπάρχουν ευαίσθητοι καλλιτέχνες που όχι μόνο δεν κλείνουν τα μάτια, αλλά αναζητούν, αφομοιώνουν και μετουσιώνουν σ' αριστούργημα τα δύσκολα θέματα: τον ανθρώπινο πόνο, την πίκρα, τις κακουχίες, την αδικία, τις αυθαιρεσίες.


*PJ Harvey, "The Wheel" (Island/Universal). *The first song from Polly Jean Harvey's forthcoming new album, "The Hope Six Demolition Project," rolls with a garage punk momentum while documenting "a tableau of the missing." Though unnamed, Harvey quantifies the vanished in sing-song rhyme with sordid detail: "Now you see them, now you don't/ Children vanish 'hind vehicle/ Now you see them, now you don't/ Faces, limbs, a bouncing skull."

This is Harvey's first new material since her breathtaking 2011 album, "Let England Shake," and it further reveals an artist focused on the politics of the disappeared. That album burned with lyrical blood and fire as she and her band indicted the war machine that fuels man-made catastrophes.
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/la-ca-ms-essential-tracks-pj-harvey-djds-20160131-story.html

"When I’m writing a song, I visualize the entire scene," the musician said. "I can see the colors, I can tell the time of day, I can sense the mood, I can see the light changing, the shadows moving, everything in that picture. Gathering information from secondary sources felt too far removed for what I was trying to write about. I wanted to smell the air, feel the soil and meet the people of the countries I was fascinated with."
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/watch-pj-harvey-explore-kosovo-in-the-wheel-video-20160201







PJ Harvey - The Wheel



Spoiler



*PJ Harvey - The Wheel lyrics*

[Verse 1]
A revolving wheel of metal chairs
Hung on chains, squealing
Four little children flying out
A blind man sings in Arabic

[Chorus]
Hey little children don’t disappear
(I heard it was 28,000)
Lost upon a revolving wheel
(I heard it was 28,000)

[Verse 2]
Now you see them, now you don’t
Children vanish ‘hind vehicle
Now you see them, now you don’t
Faces, limbs, a bouncing skull

[Chorus]
Hey little children don’t disappear
(I heard it was 28,000)
All that’s left after a year
(I heard it was 28,000)
A faded face, the trace of an ear
(I heard it was 28,000)

[Verse 3]
A tableau of the missing
Tied to the government building
8,000 sun-bleached photographs
Faded with the roses

[Chorus]
Hey little children don’t disappear
(I heard it was 28,000)
Lost upon a revolving wheel
(I heard it was 28,000)
All that’s left after a year
(I heard it was 28,000)
A faded face, the trace of an ear
(I heard it was 28,000)

[Outro]
And watch them fade out


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2016)

dominotheory said:


> ...
> PJ Harvey - The Wheel
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2016)

Έφυγε ο Τζορτζ Μάρτιν, ο «πέμπτος Μπιτλ», που ήταν βέβαια πολύ μεγαλύτερος από πέμπτος Μπιτλ.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Martin


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2016)

...
*Keith Noel Emerson* (2 November 1944 – 10 March 2016) was an English keyboardist and composer. 


Blue Rondo à la Turk - Keith Emerson


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2016)

Το υπέροχο *Lucky Man* είναι σύνθεση του Greg Lake από τους ELP. Αλλά υπάρχει μια ωραία ιστορία του Έμερσον σε σχέση με το σόλο του, ένα από τα πρώτα σολαρίσματα που έκαναν γνωστά τα συνθεσάιζερ του Ρόμπερτ Μουγκ (ή Μόουγκ). 

An important contribution to Moog synthesizer's evolution was given by Keith Emerson after purchasing the second modular system in the UK.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moog_synthesizer

Το σόλο του δίσκου αρχίζει κάπου στα 3:20 λεπτά:







Έχει και συνέχεια:

A Moog synthesizer solo, recorded in one take, is performed by Keith Emerson at the end of song, making it one of the first rock compositions in which a Moog was a featured solo instrument. […]

Former Moog technician David Van Koevering praised "Lucky Man" as the instrument's "big breakthrough" in popular music. Emerson, however, has remained somewhat embarrassed about the song, saying "That's the solo I've had to live with!" He noted that during the recording of the solo, he was "just jamming around," and was "devastated" to learn that it was going to be used in the final version of the song without having the chance to record another take, as all the tracks had been used.

When called upon to play Lucky Man in concerts in later years, Emerson found he wasn't sure how the solo went:

...late 70s I hadn't played the solo from Lucky Man for quite a long time, so I actually called up Keyboard Magazine. I knew they'd done a transcription of the solo; "do you think I could have a copy of the solo from Lucky Man?" They said "What? Keith Emerson wants a copy of..." I hadn't played it...they managed to transcribe it quite accurately... I said "it'll save me time if you send me what you came up with..." So that was it. Thank you Keyboard Magazine and Dominic Milano, I think.​
Στο λάιβ το σόλο αρχίζει κάπου στα 5 λεπτά:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2016)

*German jazz singer Roger Cicero dies, aged 45*

Germany's best-known jazz performer has died after being diagnosed with chronic fatigue syndrome. His career spanned almost 15 years, making him one of Germany's most beloved musical celebrities. (DW, συνέχεια εδώ).

Αλλού διάβασα για εγκεφαλικό (ενδεχομένως ως συνέπεια). Νομίζω ότι ήταν πρακτικά άγνωστος στην Ελλάδα, αν και είχε συμμετάσχει στη Eurovision 2007. Δείγμα της μουσικής του:


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2016)

Nouvelle Vague. _Ever Fallen in Love
_
Παλιά επιτυχία των Buzzcocks (1978)



Spoiler



You spurn my natural emotions
It makes me feel like dirt
And I'm hurt
If I start a commotion
I run the risk of losing you
And that's worse

Ever fallen in love with someone
Ever fallen in love
In love with someone
Ever fallen in love
In love with someone
You shouldn't've fallen in love with

There's one thing much of a future
Unless we find out what to blame
What a shame (oh what a shame)
And we can't be together
Until we realize that we are the same

Ever fallen in love with someone
Ever fallen in love
In love with someone
Ever fallen in love
In love with someone
You shouldn't've fallen in love with

Ever fallen in love with someone
Ever fallen in love
In love with someone
Ever fallen in love
In love with someone
You shouldn't've fallen in love with

Ever fallen in love with someone
Ever fallen in love
In love with someone
Ever fallen in love
In love with someone
You shouldn't've fallen in love with

Ever fallen in love with someone
Ever fallen in love
In love with someone
Ever fallen in love
In love with someone
You shouldn't've fallen in love with

You spurn my natural emotions
It makes me feel like dirt
And I'm hurt
If I start a commotion
I run the risk of losing you
And that's worse

Ever fallen in love with someone
Ever fallen in love
In love with someone
Ever fallen in love
In love with someone
You shouldn't've fallen in love with

Ever fallen in love with someone
Ever fallen in love
In love with someone
Ever fallen in love
In love with someone
You shouldn't've fallen in love with

La la la la la la...


----------



## pidyo (Apr 15, 2016)

Για όσους βαρέθηκαν τα γιουτιουμπάκια και τους ενδιαφέρουν περίεργα τραγουδάκια από περίεργα μέρη και περίεργες εποχές: http://radiooooo.com/

Hint: Θέλει ψάξιμο ο χάρτης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2016)

Ενδιαφέρον... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2016)

*Prince (1958-2016)*






The unpronouncable *symbol*:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2016)

Σπάνιες περιπτώσεις:


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2016)

...
While my guitar gently weeps






No offense to Petty, Lynne and Winwood, but the first few minutes of this performance feel like a slightly stale retread of the star-studded version at 2002's Concert for George. Then Prince steps in with a soaring solo and changes everything. He shreds so hard that he nearly falls off the stage — and he still looks cool. Where was he for the Hendrix tribute back in '92?!
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/l...22/while-my-guitar-gently-weeps-2004-20160121

My name is Prince and I am funky


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2016)

daeman said:


> the star-studded version at 2002's Concert for George
> 
> Then Prince steps in with a soaring solo and changes everything.



Διπλό ευχαριστώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2016)

_*The New Yorker*_, Cover: Bob Staake’s “Purple Rain,”


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2016)

Καταπληκτικό βίντεο. Η περιγραφή (από αυτή τη σελίδα) θα ήταν καλύτερη αν είχε τον τίτλο του τραγουδιού σωστά:

The not-breaking-up Coldplay released the deeply halfassed album _A Head Full Of Dreams_ late last year, but give them credit for trying to do big things with the videos. Sadly, the last two ambitious videos, for “Adventure Of A Lifetime” and the Beyoncé collab “Hymn For The Weekend,” were both pretty ridiculous. Their new clip for “On&On” is also ridiculous, but this time, it’s in a good way. Directors Vania Heymann and Gal Muggia filled the clip with disorienting, surreal CGI-assisted imagery: Whales floating in the sky, skateboarders in space, skydivers launching themselves into bowls of cereal. The band-members have cameo appearances as godlike giants. The song, meanwhile, has a Noel Gallagher guitar solo and backing vocals from the Rolling Stones’ “Gimme Shelter” collaborator Merry Clayton. Check it out below.

Το τραγούδι λέγεται *Up&Up*.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2016)

Από χτες τον αγαπάω περισσότερο, τον σούπερ-ταλαντούχο Λιν-Μανουέλ Μιράντα, δημιουργό του μιούζικαλ _Χάμιλτον_, που σπάει ταμεία στο Μπρόντγουεϊ και μάζεψε την Κυριακή 11 βραβεία Τόνι. Κατά την απονομή του βραβείου για την καλύτερη πρωτότυπη μουσική, ο Μιράντα διάβασε ένα σονέτο αφιερωμένο στη σύζυγό του και στα θύματα του Ορλάντο.

My wife's the reason anything gets done
She nudges me towards promise by degrees
She is a perfect symphony of one
Our son is her most beautiful reprise.
We chase the melodies that seem to find us
Until they're finished songs and start to play
When senseless acts of tragedy remind us
That nothing here is promised, not one day.
This show is proof that history remembers
We lived through times when hate and fear seemed stronger;
We rise and fall and light from dying embers, remembrances that hope and love last longer
And love is love is love is love is love is love is love is love cannot be killed or swept aside.
I sing Vanessa's symphony, Eliza tells her story
Now fill the world with music, love and pride.​





Προηγουμένως, όταν του απονεμήθηκε το βραβείο για το καλύτερο λιμπρέτο (ο Μιράντα έχει γράψει τη μουσική και το λιμπρέτο του μιούζικαλ, και πρωταγωνιστεί στο ρόλο του Χάμιλτον), διάβασε ένα άλλο τραγούδι, σε στιλ ραπ, στο οποίο ευχαρίστησε τους συνεργάτες του και θυμήθηκε τον πατέρα του.

This envelope says Lin, but it’s not entirely Lin’s
’Cause when you work with Tommy Kail the best idea wins.
When Alex finds a place to cut or Andy needs more bars,
You can’t think “this is mine”; you can only think “this is ours.”
Is it ours or is it hours? Well, it’s hours of rewriting
You talk Burr with Oskar and Jeffrey and keep igniting
That spark into a flame. Make a mark,
Arrange the frame, hit your target and change the game,
Earn the hyphenate in your name.
You let Daveed Diggs turn your couplet into a triplet.
You give him the mike, he grips it and spits it, rips it and flips it.
You turn back to this envelope that says you win.
You think about your father and how scared he must have been
When he came to New York City and he didn’t speak the language
So you give Hamilton all his hunger, genius, and anguish,
And you vanquish self-doubt by perfecting your lines of text
And you call Tommy Kail and you say, “What’s next?”​






Αν σας αρέσουν τα μιούζικαλ, το Χάμιλτον είναι αριστούργημα. Μπορείτε να το ακούσετε ολόκληρο στο Spotify.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2016)

Για τον καινούργιο δίσκο του *Paul Simon*, *Stranger to Stranger*, αντιγράφω από τη Wikipedia:

_Stranger to Stranger_ is the thirteenth solo studio album by American folk rock singer-songwriter Paul Simon. […] Simon wrote the material over a period of several years, perfecting it and rewriting it to his liking. Its music is experimental, making use of custom-made instruments by composer and music theorist Harry Partch. His first release in over five years, _Stranger to Stranger_ received wide critical acclaim. It represented Simon's highest-ever debut on the Billboard 200, at number three, and reached number one on the UK Albums Chart. […] *Κριτικές* […] At the age of 74 years and eight months, Paul Simon is the oldest male solo artist to chart at number one in the UK.

Ολόκληρος ο δίσκος στο Spotify και πολλά από τα κομμάτια του εδώ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9UwRLfYUlo&list=PLZQmPWP38ZGgp2Xq3NTL1YTECqgNGLN-b


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 24, 2016)

.....
Πολύ καλό, καινούργιο Aphex Twin.






Aphex Twin - CIRKLON3 [ Колхозная mix ]


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2016)

Το Γκλαστονμπέρι δεν φεύγει από εκεί που είναι. Πού να φύγει να πάει;


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 26, 2016)

nickel said:


> Πού να φύγει να πάει;



Δες τι πλάκα (λεξιλογική) που έχει αυτό:

Να φύγει, να πάει πού;
Να φύγει, πού να πάει;
Να πάει πού να φύγει;
Πού να πάει να φύγει;


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2016)

Το Γκλαστονμπέρι καλά κρατεί, αλλά το BBC μάς έφαγε το βιντεάκι. Έφυγε και πάει...


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2016)

*So Long, Marianne*

"So Long, Marianne" is a song written by Canadian poet and musician Leonard Cohen. It was featured on his debut album, _Songs of Leonard Cohen_. Pitchfork Media placed it at number 190 on their list of "The 200 Greatest Songs of the 1960s."
The song was inspired by Marianne Jensen (later Marianne Ihlen), whom Cohen met on the Greek island of Hydra in 1960. Cohen said she was the most beautiful woman he had ever met. She had recently been left by her husband, the Norwegian writer Axel Jensen, leaving her and her six-month-old son alone on the island. The two hit it off, and Cohen ultimately took her from Hydra back to her home in Oslo, Norway. He later invited her and her son to live with him in Montreal, an offer which she accepted. The two lived together throughout the 1960s, commuting between New York, Montreal, and Hydra.
Cohen dedicated his third volume of poetry, _Flowers for Hitler_, to her, and she directly inspired many of his other songs and poems.

Σημειώσεις από την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου _So Long, Marianne - Ei kärleikshistorie_, στο οποίο η Μαριάν λέει την ιστορία της στον συγγραφέα Kari Hesthamar. 
http://www.leonardcohenfiles.com/ihlen.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/So_Long,_Marianne


Η Marianne Ihlen πέθανε στις 28 Ιουλίου 2016 μετά από σύντομη μάχη με τη λευχαιμία.
http://cohencentric.com/2016/07/29/marianne-ihlen-immortalized-long-marianne-dies/


----------



## Earion (Aug 18, 2016)

Julian Cope. “Sunspots” από το άλμπουμ _Fried_ (1985)


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2016)

Lera Lynn έχω ξαναβάλει (στο #3030). Την άνοιξη κυκλοφόρησε το Resistor της (μπορείτε να το ακούσετε στο Spotify).

Εδώ ένα παλιότερο κομμάτι, το Ring of Fire:


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2016)

*A Lady Of A Certain Age*
The Divine Comedy

Back in the day you had been part of the smart set
You'd holidayed with kings, dined out with starlets
From London to New York, Cap Ferrat to Capri
In perfume by Chanel and clothes by Givenchy
You sipped camparis with David and Peter
At Noel's parties by Lake Geneva
Scaling the dizzy heights of high society
Armed only with a cheque-book and a family tree

You chased the sun around the Cote d'Azur
Until the light of youth became obscured
And left you on your own and in the shade
An English lady of a certain age
And if a nice young man would buy you a drink
You'd say with a conspiratorial wink
"You wouldn't think that I was seventy"
And he'd say, "no, you couldn't be!"

You had to marry someone very very rich
So that you might be kept in the style to which
You had all of your life been accustomed to
But that the socialists had taxed away from you
You gave him children, a girl and a boy
To keep your sanity a nanny was employed
And when the time came they were sent away
Well that was simply what you did in those days

You chased the sun around the Cote d'Azur
Until the light of youth became obscured
And left you on your own and in the shade
An English lady of a certain age
And if a nice young man would buy you a drink
You'd say with a conspiratorial wink
"You wouldn't think that I was seventy"
And he'd say, "no, you couldn't be!"

Your son's in stocks and bonds and lives back in Surrey
Flies down once in a while and leaves in a hurry
Your daughter never finished her finishing school
Married a strange young man of whom you don't approve
Your husband's hollow heart gave out one Christmas Day
He left the villa to his mistress in Marseilles
And so you come here to escape your little flat
Hoping someone will fill your glass and let you chat about how

You chased the sun around the Cote d'Azur
Until the light of youth became obscured
And left you on your own and in the shade
An English lady of a certain age
And if a nice young man would buy you a drink
You'd say with a conspiratorial wink
"You wouldn't think that I was seventy"
And he'd say, "no, you couldn't be!"

Written by Neil Hannon
From the album _Victory for the Comic Muse_







Λάιβ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU_bGYaa3FY


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2016)

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1500098983

Θα μάθατε ότι πέθανε ο Θάνος Ανεστόπουλος, ο τραγουδιστής των Διάφανων Κρίνων, μια από τις πιο χαρακτηριστικές και αναγνωρίσιμες φωνές της ελληνικής ροκ σκηνής. Η τελευταία του συναυλία, μια εμφάνιση με σπαρακτικές διαστάσεις, υπάρχει σε βίντεο εδώ:


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2016)

Δεν το χορταίνω. Δεν πα' να λένε οι Ρώσοι...





Robbie Williams: Party Like A Russian


http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1500105876


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2016)

_Lazarus_ is a musical written by David Bowie and Enda Walsh, directed by Ivo Van Hove and designed by Jan Versweyveld. First performed at the end of 2015 at the New York Theatre Workshop, it was one of the last works Bowie completed before his death on 10 January 2016. The musical is a sequel to Walter Tevis's novel _The Man Who Fell to Earth_; Bowie previously starred in the 1976 film adaptation of the same name, directed by Nicolas Roeg.

[...] Bowie's last public appearance was at the 7 December 2015 opening night of the production.

[...] Ben Brantley said in his review of the production in The New York Times that..."Ice-bolts of ecstasy shoot like novas through the fabulous muddle and murk of Lazarus, the great-sounding, great-looking and mind numbing new musical built around songs by David Bowie." _Rolling Stone_ called the musical a "tour de force" and "theater at its finest."

Άκουσα (και ξανάκουσα και ξανάκουσα) το άλμπουμ στο Spotify.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2016)

Είναι και στο τελευταίο άλμπουμ του Στινγκ:


*Inshallah*
Sting
Sleeping child on my shoulder
Those around us curse the sea
Anxious mother turning fearful
Who can blame her blaming me?
Inshallah, Inshallah
If it be your will, it shall come to pass
Inshallah, Inshallah
If it be your will…
As the wind blows, growing colder
Against the sad boats, as we flee
Anxious eyes search in darkness
With the rising of the sea.
Inshallah, Inshallah
If it be your will, it shall come to pass
Inshallah, Inshallah
If it be your will...
Sea of worries, sea of fears
In our country, only tears
In our future there's no past
If it be your will, it shall come to pass.
Inshallah, Inshallah
If it be your will, it shall come to pass
Inshallah, Inshallah
If it be your will


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2016)

Από παλιές καλές μέρες των Emerson, Lake & Palmer:










Προχτές, κυριολεκτικά, δεν θυμάμαι με ποιο ερέθισμα, ποια αφορμή, άκουγα τα άπαντα του Greg Lake. Σήμερα διάβασα ότι μάς άφησε χρόνους κι αυτός, στα 69 του μόλις, χτυπημένος από καρκίνο. Τον περασμένο Μάρτιο είχε πεθάνει ο άλλος της παρέας, ο Keith Emerson. 

Φρικτή χρονιά για τη μουσική: Πιερ Μπουλέζ, Ντέιβιντ Μπόουι, Μπλακ, Κιθ Έμερσον, Πρινς, Κοέν, και τώρα ο Λέικ.

Από την άλλη, ο γερόλυκος έγινε μπαμπάς για όγδοη φορά.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/music/news/mick-jagger-welcomes-eighth-child-73/


----------



## Earion (Dec 24, 2016)

Status Quo. _Down down_ (1974)

Francis Rossi - Guitar, Vocals
† Rick Parfitt - Guitar, Vocals
Alan Lancaster - Bass
John Coghlan - Drums


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

Earion said:


> † Rick Parfitt - Guitar, Vocals





daeman said:


> Pictures of Matchstick Men - Status Quo



Windows echo your reflection
When I look in their direction now
When will this haunting stop?


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2016)

nickel said:


> Φρικτή χρονιά για τη μουσική: Πιερ Μπουλέζ, Ντέιβιντ Μπόουι, Μπλακ, Κιθ Έμερσον, Πρινς, Κοέν, και τώρα ο Λέικ.



64 + 1 πριν κλείσει το δίσεκτο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2017)

Από το υπερθέαμα των πολλών εκατομμυρίων (το σούπερ μπόουλ) το κομμάτι που κάπως καταλαβαίνω:


----------



## Earion (Jun 15, 2017)

Αργύρης Γιαμπουράνης. _Γιατί γλυκό μου sweet heart; _(Νέα Υόρκη 1949)


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> ...
> 
> Αφού ακόμα δε μου λες
> ...



Φρομ μάι χαρτ στο λέω, άι ντοντ κέαρ.


----------



## Earion (Jun 16, 2017)

Δαεμάνε, είσαι πάντα ένα βήμα μπροστά!


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2017)

Wind Words — του Stomu Yamashta

Στη σελίδα του YouTube υπάρχει επίσης βιογραφικό και δισκογραφία. Το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι προέρχεται από τη μουσική του συνθέτη που φιλοξενείται στην ταινία του Μπάουι/Μπόουι _The Man Who Fell to Earth_. Το θυμήθηκα στο πλαίσιο της ανακάλυψης *αυτών των καταλόγων με επιτυχίες*, που θα βοηθήσουν πολύ τη μουσική μου ενημέρωση. (Ανακάλυψη με τεράστια καθυστέρηση...)


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2017)

Μερικές φορές καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα την επιτυχία ενός μουσικού κομματιού όταν απομακρύνονται τα διάφορα εξωμουσικά στοιχεία που μπορεί να σε επηρεάζουν και μένει μόνη η μουσική. Όπως φαίνεται όταν οι 2Cellos εκτελούν το Despacito.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2017)

Εξαιρετική ελληνική παρωδία του Despacito, καλύτερη κι από εκείνη με τον Χοντρό και τον Λιγνό.

*Θες παστίτσιο;*


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2018)

Και ένα μικρό αριστούργημα, για κάποιον ή κάποιαν που αγαπάτε.

Bill Evans: *Peace Piece*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peace_Piece


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2018)

Έξοχο, Νίκελ. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2018)

Costas said:


> Έξοχο, Νίκελ. Ευχαριστώ.



Είχα βάλει να ακούσω αυτό εδώ στο Spotify. Όταν τέλειωσε, το πρόγραμμα συνέχισε να μου παίζει παρεμφερή μουσική (έτσι του έχω πει να κάνει). Και ανάμεσα σε διάφορα γνωστά και υπέροχα, μου πέταξε κι αυτό το άγνωστο ως τώρα αριστούργημα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 15, 2018)

Εγώ δεν του το 'χω πει αλλά το κάνει μόνο του!

Όταν κόπασε η βροχή


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2018)

Costas said:


> Έξοχο, Νίκελ. Ευχαριστώ.



+ 1.000! :up:

By the way, John McLaughlin extrapolating on the Bill Evans tune in 1969 (τελευταίο κομμάτι του δίσκου, 1:50 πριν το τέλος):



daeman said:


> ...
> _*Extrapolation *_(1969)- John McLaughlin
> 
> 
> ...



piecemeal, peace by piece


----------



## Neikos (Apr 1, 2018)

Albert Pla & Pascal Comelade - Todo es Mentira


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2018)

Antonín Dvořák official music video βλέπω — seems legit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Antonín Dvořák official music video βλέπω — seems legit:


Εξαιρετικά πνευστά!


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2018)

Από το άλμπουμ του κιθαρίστα Marc Ribot *Songs of Resistance 1942-2018*, για το οποίο στο AllMusic γράφει:

Like many other Americans, guitarist Marc Ribot had a visceral reaction the night Donald Trump was elected president of the United States. Almost immediately he began studying history's political songs to interact with the present, selecting what he thought would work right now. The result of that sojourn of study, writing, arranging, and recording is _Songs of Resistance 1942-2018._ He reworked classic songs and wrote new ones. He enlisted a stellar cast of collaborators including Fay Victor, Justin Vivian Bond, Meshell Ndegeocello, Sam Amidon, Steve Earle, Tift Merritt, Tom Waits, Syd Straw, and Ohene Cornelius. Profits from the recording will be donated to the Indivisible Project. 
https://www.allmusic.com/album/songs-of-resistance-1942-2018-mw0003183212

Το τραγούδι _The Militant Ecologist_ είναι βασισμένο στο αντάρτικο _Fischia il vento_ — και είναι αγνώριστο. 
Ποιο είναι το _Fischia il vento_: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischia_il_vento
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ύμνος_του_ΕΑΜ

(Από το άλμπουμ δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει το Bella, ciao — εκεί με τον Tom Waits.)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2019)

Μου άρεσε το... δρονολόγιό του.


Από τα τραγούδια που συζητούσα σήμερα με τον γιο μου:

*I'm Not racist (Joyner Lucas)*

Στίχοι εδώ: https://www.lyrics.com/lyric/34655283/I'm+Not+Racist

Από το κείμενο στην Wikipedia:

"I'm Not Racist" is a song by American hip hop recording artist Joyner Lucas. It was released on November 28, 2017 by Atlantic Records. It is controversial for rapping about race and society and depicts a heated discussion about race relations from the perspective of a white man and a black man. Lucas has said that the song's lyrics represent the uncomfortable race talk that people shy away from.

The track features Lucas rapping from a white man's point of view in the first verse, then rapping from a black man's point of view in the second verse, which is notable as Lucas is biracial.

[...]

The video for "I'm Not Racist" went viral within a few days of release. It has been characterized as "polarizing". Some critics have called the video necessary to spark conversation about race by tying in both extremes of the debate, while others criticized it as "cliched" and "cheesy", and that it oversimplified the race debate by reinforcing stereotypes.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2019)

Ένας σπάνιος δίσκος που ίσως θα σας άρεσε να ακούσετε αυτές τις ημέρες είναι οι «Ύμνοι αγγέλων σε ρυθμούς ανθρώπων» του 1998. Είναι εκκλησιαστικοί ύμνοι και ψαλμοί μελοποιημένοι από τον Σταύρο Κουγιουμτζή, με κύριους τραγουδιστές τον Γιώργο Νταλάρα και την Αιμιλία Κουγιουμτζή. Μιλώντας στο Βινύλιο (Σκάι, 2/4/19) ο Γιώργος Νταλάρας είχε ξεχωρίσει αυτόν το δίσκο από το σύνολο της δουλειάς του.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLti9x2RlzayUDZGRRZhhwfglZgQkJPRMr


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2019)

Για όποιον ήταν κάπου χωρίς ελληνικό νέτι τον τελευταίο μήνα — πάνω από 14 εκατομμύρια θεάσεις σε 27 μέρες...
ΥΓ Έχει καλούς υπότιτλους.
(Και ναι, εννοείται ότι _δεν _είναι μαμά.:devil:)
Αρχικό βίντεο, που κατόπιν το έσβησε ο Sin Boy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL9X5u-wDgw


----------



## Lexoplast (May 9, 2019)

Ο σαματατζής της γειτονιάς σας


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2019)

Κάθισα και το παρακολούθησα σαν αποχαυνωμένος, είκοσι ολόκληρα λεπτά. Την επένδυση σωματικής ενέργειας, τα πολλά και πιστά υπηρετημένα μοτίβα, τη μουσικότητα — τη μαθηματικότητα θα λέγανε κάποιοι. Το παθαίνω αυτό με τους ντράμερ από τότε που, μικρός, παρακολούθησα κάποιο γαλλικό σύνολο μουσικής τζαζ και μας μάγεψε ο ντράμερ με το σόλο του. Και σκέφτομαι πόσο δίκιο είχα που ένα από τα ελάχιστα χατίρια που δεν έκανα στην κόρη μου είναι που δεν της πήρα την ντραμς που μου ζήτησε κάπου στα δεκαπέντε της.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 27, 2019)

Ringo Sheena - Chicken / Snake / Pig
Σκηνοθεσία: Yuichi Kodama




Το βλέπεις μια εδώ κι άλλη μια στον ύπνο σου.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 8, 2019)

_Στην ανατολή μπορούν οι τυχεροί 
σ’ όποια παντρευτούν χαλινάρι να περνούν 
κι όποια αντιμιλά και ζόρι τους πουλά 
μπαίνει στη γωνιά κι άλλη παίρνει τη σειρά._

Αφιερωμένο στους αχαλίνωτους.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2019)

Ο _πραγματικός _νότος:


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2019)

Φοβερό υβρίδιο. Θα ακούσω περισσότερη δουλειά τους στο Spotify. Ευχ!


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2019)

Αυτό δεν το ήξερα. Από τον Τσίμα το έμαθα. Τραγούδι από το άλμπουμ Gone Troppo του 1982.

*Greece (George Harrison)*

Yugo to Slavia
Half past Armenia
Down and towards the Med
Left side of Turkey
Nowhere near Fiji
You will find Greece

You may Athena
Handed on Plato
Hole in my Socrates
I came Acropolis
On Monty Pythagoras
Ulysses Greece


----------



## Earion (Sep 22, 2019)

Villagers of Ioannina City. "Dance of Time" από τον καινούργιο δίσκο τους _Age of Aquarius_.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 11, 2019)

Ολόκληρη η σειρά Destripando la Historia εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2019)

The new posthumous Leonard Cohen album _Thanks for the Dance_ is out November 22. Today, a new single from the album arrived. It’s called “Happens to the Heart.”


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2019)

Δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχω ξαναγράψει, αλλά η καλύτερη παρέα όταν έχω δουλειά και θέλω να κρατηθώ ξύπνιος είναι οι συναυλίες του YouTube — ροκ, κλασικής, κάθε καλής μουσικής.

Έτσι ξέθαψα αυτή την υπέροχη συναυλία του Πίτερ Γκάμπριελ που έδωσε στην Ιταλία εδώ και 25 χρόνια. Συνήθως τις πολύ καλές συναυλίες τις αποθηκεύω και στον σκληρό μου δίσκο, για την περίπτωση που θα εξαφανιστούν από το YouTube. 

Βάζω εδώ και έναν σύνδεσμο προς το τέλος της συναυλίας, όπου ο Πίτερ Γκάμπριελ τραγουδά το αριστουργηματικό _Don't Give Up_ μαζί με τη γλυκύτατη Paula Cole: https://youtu.be/2fNV3TeRSZE?t=4941

*Peter Gabriel's Secret World Live*


----------



## pontios (Jan 28, 2020)

Cretan Flash Mob Sydney Australia 2018.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH-vpSTj7SE=


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2020)

:upz: Μέχρι ν' αρχίσουν οι γρήγορες κοντυλιές (γύρω στα 6 λεπτά) φοβήθηκα ότι θα τους πάρει ο ύπνος.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 23, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5spoNCEjX3o


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2020)

*Bob Dylan: Murder Most Foul*

Αυστηρά για άτομα εκείνης της γενιάς με δυνατότητα να παρακολουθήσουν τις αναφορές στην αμερικάνικη κουλτούρα εκείνης της εποχής.






Και για να παρακολουθείτε τους στίχους:
https://genius.com/Bob-dylan-murder-most-foul-lyrics

Το ειδησεογραφικό κομμάτι:
https://www.uncut.co.uk/news/hear-b...TYjCeZpAPSarUbz2nFNFsivu3O1uawakaraJIO-tSkn7Y


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 29, 2020)

Αφήνω αυτά τα δύο εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2020)

Δύο ωραία από το σάουντρακ της σειράς _Little Fires Everywhere_:


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2020)

The Rolling Stones - Living In A Ghost Town (μόλις κυκλοφόρησε)






*Living In A Ghost Town*

I’m a ghost
Living in a ghost town
I’m a ghost
Living in a ghost town

You can look for me
But I can’t be found
You can search for me
I had to go underground
Life was so beautiful
Then we all got locked down
Feel like a ghost
Living in a ghost town

Once this place was humming
And the air was full of drumming
The sound of cymbals crashing
Glasses were all smashing
Trumpets were all screaming
Saxophones were blaring
Nobody was caring if it’s day or night

I’m a ghost
Living in a ghost town
I’m going nowhere
Shut up all alone

So much time to lose
Just staring at my phone

Every night I am dreaming
That you’ll come and creep in my bed
Please let this be over
Not stuck in a world without end

Preachers were all preaching
Charities beseeching
Politicians dealing
Thieves were happy stealing
Widows were all weeping
There’s no beds for us to sleep in
Always had the feeling
It will all come tumbling down

I’m a ghost
Living in a ghost town
You can look for me
But I can’t be found

We’re all living in a ghost town
Living in a ghost town
We were so beautiful
I was your man about town
Living in this ghost town
Ain’t having any fun
If I want a party
It’s a party of one


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2020)

Οι Little Big έχουν ήδη φοβερά και τρομερά βιντεάκια γαι τους μύστες, αλλά τώρα γίνονται πολύ ευρύτερα γνωστοί μέσω της ρωσικής συμμετοχής στη φετεινή Γιουροβίζιον (την ποια; )· το βίντεο έχει μέχρι και οτ-κουτίρ βερσιόν του κλασικού ρωσικού τρι-παλόσκι ενδύματος (για την ακρίβεια, καγκουροστολής):


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2020)

Μερικά από τα μουσικά βιντεάκια που φτιάχνονται σε σχέση με την πανδημία είναι αρκετά γουστόζικα και θα μπορούσαν να μπουν κι εδώ, να τα θυμόμαστε. Ένα απ' αυτά το έφτιαξε ο Σκοτσέζος παραγωγός του ραδιοφώνου Grant Stott και πατά στη μουσική του _That's Life_ του Φρανκ Σινάτρα (για τους πολύ νέους τα λέω αυτά).


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2020)

Πολύ ωραίο, Μάιλι. Και μπράβο, από το σπίτι σου. Μην πάρεις τους δρόμους και πρέπει ν' ακούμε πάλι τα σόσιαλ μίντια.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?li...9f99&cId=89745a88-8f74-4788-826d-3246b3bbdf99

*Bono: 60 songs that saved my life*

Το πρωτοδιάβασα εδώ:

https://www.in.gr/2020/05/13/life/fizz/o-bono-ton-u2-giortazei-ta-genethlia-tou-mia-epiki-playlist/

*Ο Bono των U2 γιορτάζει τα γενέθλιά του με μια επική playlist
Ο Bono γιόρτασε τα 60ά του γενέθλια και δημιούργησε μια πολύ ιδιαίτερη playlist με 60 τραγούδια που, όπως είπε, του έσωσαν τη ζωή *


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2020)

...
δεν μπορώ να μην το πω: καθένας με το μπόνο του 

εδώ καράβια χάνονται κι ο Μπόνο εξηνταρίζει


----------



## Lexoplast (May 19, 2020)




----------



## pontios (Jun 6, 2020)

Δεν επιτρέπεται οι ξένοι να μας κλέβουν συνέχεια τις παραστάσεις ... έχουμε και δικούς μας ανθρώπους.
The tribute band INXSive live-streamed from Festival Hall (a venue in Melbourne) last weekend - and here's a short clip from their concert ... my son is playing on drums (his musicality definitely comes from his mum).

Ο σαξοφωνίστας κλέβει την παράσταση (that's okay, he's part of the band).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKVmT0IgQEM

... here's another clip

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKtjK2npfNA


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2020)

Για την επόμενη συνάντηση δεν ξέρω — ας τ' αναβάλουμε λιγάκι.






*Dame Vera Lynn: Forces' Sweetheart dies aged 103*


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2020)

H πιο πρόσφατη προσθήκη στην τεράστια τέχνη τού bardcore:


----------



## dazed (Jul 27, 2020)

Peter Green Rip


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2020)

Μετάλλικα και Λέιντη Γκάγκα:


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2020)

Έτσι ίσως ακούσω κι εγώ χέβι μέταλ. Για λίγο. Διότι στο τέλος αποτελεί προσβολή στις φωνητικές χορδές και στ' αφτιά μας. Πολύ καλύτερα καταλαβαίνουμε τι φωνάρα της Γκάγκα σ' αυτό, ας πούμε.


----------



## pontios (Sep 26, 2020)

I didn't realise that this was on youtube ... if someone could please delete my above 2 posts.

My son (George) is the drummer in this "Iso-Jam" collaboration/session .. performing Dreams (Van Halen). 
The sound quality and video editing is amazing - the musicians (performing the song on their own and separated in time and space) aren't too shabby, either. I just listened to it again on my headphones.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2020)

RIP Spencer Davis


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2020)

Μια ωραία επιλογή ζωγραφικών πινάκων για ένα κολάζ πάνω στη θεματική των ημερών, με ωραία μουσική υπόκρουση, το _Get Misunderstood_ των Troublemakers, από τον σκηνοθέτη Αντώνη Κιούκα για το Athens Voice.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2020)

Λίγο γαλλοβελγικό άρωμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2021)

Liverpool FC anthem singer Gerry Marsden dies aged 78


The Gerry and the Pacemakers singer's number one hit became a football terrace anthem.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2021)

Η μουσική δεν διαφέρει ιδιαίτερα από άλλα βιντςεάκια ανάλογης θεματικής, αλλά οι εικόνες αυτής της πλέιλιστ είναι ευχάριστες στην παρακολούθηση — στο προφίλ της φωτογράφου υπάρχουν κι άλλες πλέιλιστ, από διαφορετικές χώρες:


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 8, 2021)

Ιταλική ποπ σε δύο εκδοχές (studio και unplugged). Αν αναρωτηθείτε (όπως εγώ) πού τραβήχτηκε το πρώτο βίντεο, η καταγωγή της είναι από ένα χωριουδάκι στην πολύ βόρεια Ιταλία ονόματι Cles.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2021)

Δηλαδή, αν κρίνω από την άδεια πλατεία του Άγιου Μάρκου, κάλυψε από Τρεντίνο/Άλτο Άντιτζε ίσαμε Βένετο, τουλάχιστον. Κάπως έτσι νιώθω ότι θέλω να ξεχυθώ κι εγώ...


----------



## cougr (Apr 8, 2021)

*Soprano Amira Selim

Reverence For Isis *
at the Golden Parade, April 3 2021






The English Translation (Egypt Today)


----------



## cougr (Apr 8, 2021)

*Σαράντα Παλικάρια*
Κώστας Κακογιάννης 
(Σχεδόν) ακαπέλα εκτέλεση
Κάπου λίγο έξω από τη Λεμύθου, Κύπρος.


----------



## pontios (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 15, 2021)

2010 ήταν αυτό; Κοίτα να δεις.


----------



## Costas (Apr 16, 2021)

Stream a Massive Archive of Grateful Dead Concerts from 1965-1995 | Open Culture


----------



## pontios (Apr 19, 2021)

Δυο κορυφαίοι Έλληνες κιθαρίστες που τυχαίνει να ονομάζονται Gus.
Απολαύστε τους.

Gus Drax





Gus G


----------



## Costas (Apr 19, 2021)

The Digital Lomax Archive Provides Free Access to the Pioneering Recordings of John & Alan Lomax, Compiled Across 7 Decades | Open Culture


----------



## Costas (Apr 24, 2021)

Η Τζόνι Άντερσον (του αντρός της το όνομα), με γιουκαλίλι
Hear Joni Mitchell's Earliest Recording, Rediscovered After More than 50 Years | Open Culture


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2021)

Εκεί κοντά (1960) είχε βγάλει η Μπαέζ το πρώτο της άλμπουμ και ακολούθησε ο Ντίλαν με το δικό του ντεμπούτο (1962) . Και κάποια στιγμή το πήρε χαμπάρι και ο Έρικ...


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2021)

Ο δίσκος του Τομ Τζόουνς *Surrounded By Time* κυκλοφόρησε την περασμένη εβδομάδα και σκαρφάλωσε αμέσως στην πρώτη θέση του Top Hundred. Οι κριτικές ήταν επαινετικές για τον 80χρονο καλλιτέχνη. Γράφει η Lisa Wright:

There’s something undeniably emotional about ‘Surrounded By Time’: Sir Tom Jones’ 40th studio album over a storied career that’s spanned six decades. Ostensibly a covers collection, featuring a thoughtful and perhaps unexpected catalogue of tracks running from the well-known (Bob Dylan’s ‘One More Cup of Coffee’) to more obscure delves into the past (Malvina Reynolds’ 1971 folk protest song ‘No Hole In My Head’) and present (Todd Snider’s 2019 ‘Talking Reality Television Blues’), it instead comes across as something of a send off - a release that embraces the gravitas and legacy of Tom’s life and attempts to tie up the loose ends.








Tom Jones - Surrounded By Time - Review


A release that embraces the gravitas and legacy of Tom’s life and attempts to tie up the loose ends.




diymag.com





Διαλέγω ένα από τα τραγούδια με ιδιαίτερο νόημα για μένα.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2021)

Προβληματίστηκα, σε ποια ενότητα να το βάλω. Αλλά μου άρεσε τόσο πολύ το στήσιμο, που μια χαρά μπαίνει κι εδώ. «Η εμβολιασμένη»:


----------



## pontios (May 11, 2021)

For mother's day ... a couple of days late. _Αφιερωμένο σε όλες τις μητέρες του κόσμου._

'


----------



## cougr (May 13, 2021)

Μια εξαιρετική παραδοσιακή εκτέλεση και διασκευή.

Νεραντζούλα- Γιούλη Τσεντούρου

Απολαύστε και χαλαρώστε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2021)

Στον δίσκο του που μόλις κυκλοφόρησε με τον εύστοχο αν και καθόλου πρωτότυπο τίτλο *Reprise*, ο Moby ξέρει ότι έχει βρει τον σφυγμό μου. Βέβαια, αν πάρω το άλμπουμ να το παίξω στο αυτοκίνητο του Ζαζ σε ταξίδι προς τη Θεσσαλονίκη, ξέρω ότι θα με κατεβάσει πριν καν τα πρώτα διόδια. Ιδίως αν ξεκινήσω από το ένατο τρακ.

*Moby - 'The Lonely Night' [ft. Kris Kristofferson & Mark Lanegan]*


----------



## cougr (Jun 23, 2021)

* Gadjo Dilo*
Ποτ πουρί - Ή νύχτα μυρίζει γιασεμί, Καπνός επί των υδάτων, Γιάνκα κ.α.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2021)

Κάτσε να βάλω κι εγώ Μαυροθάλασσα Σερρών:


----------



## cougr (Aug 26, 2021)

Nickel says:
If you're not in Australia, try this address for Halimah Kyrgios's appearance at The Voice Blind Auditions:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=403651571123015


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2021)

Η Imany με πολλά βιολοντσέλα. Να είχε και μεγαλύτερη γκάμα η φωνή της...


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2021)

Να 'τανε μόνο η γκάμα το πρόβλημα....


----------



## pontios (Sep 22, 2021)

Take Me to Church'. Maria/Micella/Mariam. The Voice Kids Russia 2019.​


----------



## cougr (Sep 27, 2021)

(I just) Died in your arms- Orchestral Version by Cutting Crew


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2021)

Όλα τα Μουσικά κουτιά είναι απόλαυση, αλλά το πρώτο της φετινής σεζόν, με τον Έρικ Μπέρντον (ελληνιστί Μπάρτον), ήταν μια από τις καλύτερες μουσικές εκπομπές που έχω δει ποτέ. Όχι μόνο επειδή έχω ιδιαίτερη αγάπη για τον Έρικ, αλλά γιατί μου άρεσαν και οι ενορχηστρώσεις με τα δεσίματα με ελληνικά ακούσματα.









Μουσικό Κουτί


Ο Eric Burdon, ερμηνεύει με πάθος το «The house of the rising sun» και άλλες επιτυχίες, με guests τους Θωμά Κωνσταντίνου και Σεμέλη Παπαβασιλείου.




www.ertflix.gr


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2021)

nickel said:


> Όλα τα Μουσικά κουτιά είναι απόλαυση, αλλά το πρώτο της φετινής σεζόν, με τον Έρικ Μπέρντον (ελληνιστί Μπάρτον), ήταν μια από τις καλύτερες μουσικές εκπομπές που έχω δει ποτέ. Όχι μόνο επειδή έχω ιδιαίτερη αγάπη για τον Έρικ, αλλά γιατί μου άρεσαν και οι ενορχηστρώσεις με τα δεσίματα με ελληνικά ακούσματα.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Και στη Γιουτουμπία:


----------



## pontios (Oct 14, 2021)

This should be Australia's national anthem.


----------



## cougr (Nov 7, 2021)

Stairway to heaven - 100 covers mashup


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2021)

Σπαρταράει. Robert Plant και Alison Krauss: "Can't Let Go" από την παρουσίαση του άλμπουμ τους "Raise The Roof" στο Late Show με τον Stephen Colbert, 19/11/2021.


----------



## cougr (Nov 25, 2021)

Libertango - Bozhyk Duo (Violin and Piano)


----------



## cougr (Dec 5, 2021)

Besame Mucho- ΖΩΣ (Zoe)


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2021)

Έχω ομολογήσει ότι μου αρέσουν τα μιούζικαλ. Και ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου είναι το _West Side Story_ του 1961. (Ολόκληρος ο δίσκος με τη μουσική της ταινίας, εδώ.)
Τώρα μας έρχεται η νεότερη εκδοχή με σκηνοθεσία Στίβεν Σπίλμπεργκ — και διαβάζω ότι είναι καλύτερη από την πρώτη. Άκουσα τις νέες ερμηνείες των τραγουδιών (όλες με τις φωνές των ηθοποιών, ενώ στην ταινία του ’61 ντουμπλάρονταν) και είναι απόλαυση. (Στο Spotify: 



 )

Η αθάνατη μουσική από τους τίτλους του τέλους:


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2022)

Είναι που δεν μπορώ τη ζωή χωρίς εσένα να σκεφτώ (Μαρίζα Ρίζου)


----------



## cougr (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Earion (Jan 3, 2022)

Ωραιότατο, και ευχαριστούμε cougr!

(Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, *ρόιδο γραμμένο*).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 7, 2022)

Cougr, φανταστικό!


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2022)

Σαν αποχαιρετισμό στον Σίντνεϊ Πουατιέ, ένα τραγούδι που μου είχαν αφιερώσει κάποτε οι μαθητές μου.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 7, 2022)

Μουσικό μπορεί εν μέρει να χαρακτηριστεί κι αυτό. Εμφανίζεται άλλωστε και ο Λιούις Άρμστρονγκ!


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2022)

_*In Memoriam*_ λέγεται η μελωδία του 32χρονου σήμερα Ρώσου μινιμαλιστή πιανίστα και συνθέτη Kirill Richter. Άκουσα τη μουσική παρακολουθώντας την τέλεια εκτέλεση πατινάζ από την *Kamila Valieva*.


----------



## cougr (Feb 23, 2022)

A Whiter Shade Of Pale - International Cover Collaboration


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2022)

Να το ομολογήσω; Να το ομολογήσω. Έχω ακούσει το _Whiter Shade of Pale_ μερικές εκατοντάδες φορές και το 'χα χορέψει στα χρόνια που έπρεπε αρκετές δεκάδες. Τους στίχους του ωστόσο προσπάθησα μία φορά να καταλάβω τι λένε και εκείνη η μια φορά μού έφτανε...


----------



## cougr (Feb 24, 2022)

Θα ήθελα να έβλεπα πώς το χόρευες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2022)

cougr said:


> Θα ήθελα να έβλεπα πώς το χόρευες.


Πολύ σφιχτά, πώς αλλιώς;


----------



## cougr (Mar 3, 2022)

Metropolitan Opera (New York) 
Ukrainian National Anthem


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2022)

The classical “super-trio”, Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Emanuel Ax (piano) and Leonidas Kavakos (violin), begin their performance at Washington’s Kennedy Centre with a performance of Ukraine’s national anthem. A full, standing house.


----------



## cougr (Mar 9, 2022)

Kallinita in Griko (με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους)


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2022)

Σήμερα το πρωί έβλεπα ένα βίντεο από το τηλέφωνο Ουκρανού, σ’ έναν δρόμο στη Μελιτόπολη όπου οι πολίτες σταμάτησαν για λίγο μια ρώσικη φάλαγγα αυτοκινήτων, κι ένιωθα μέσα μου την ανάγκη να φωνάξω στους Ρώσους στρατιώτες: «Προσέξτε, σας βλέπουν οι μανάδες σας». Δεν πιστεύω βέβαια ότι οι Ρώσοι έχουν ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σ’ αυτά τα βίντεο. Σε λίγο μπορεί και οι στρατιώτες να μην είναι Ρώσοι. Θυμήθηκα ωστόσο το τραγούδι του Στινγκ.

Πληροφορίες από Wikipedia:

"Russians" is a song by Sting, from his debut solo album, _The Dream of the Blue Turtles_, released in June 1985, and released as a single in November. The song is a commentary and plea that criticises the then-dominant Cold War foreign policy and doctrine of mutual assured destruction (MAD) by the United States and the then existing Soviet Union.

In 2010, Sting explained that the song was inspired by watching Soviet TV via inventor Ken Schaffer's satellite receiver at Columbia University:

I had a friend at university who invented a way to steal the satellite signal from Russian TV. We'd have a few beers and climb this tiny staircase to watch Russian television... At that time of night we'd only get children's Russian television, like their "Sesame Street". I was impressed with the care and attention they gave to their children's programmes. I regret our current enemies haven't got the same ethics.​
[…]
On March 5, 2022, during Russia's invasion of Ukraine, Sting posted a video of himself performing "Russians" on Instagram stating:

I’ve only rarely sung this song in the many years since it was written, because I never thought it would be relevant again. But, in the light of one man’s bloody and woefully misguided decision to invade a peaceful, unthreatening neighbor, the song is, once again, a plea for our common humanity. For the brave Ukrainians fighting against this brutal tyranny and also the many Russians who are protesting this outrage despite the threat of arrest and imprisonment - We, all of us, love our children. Stop the war.​
*Lyrics:*

In Europe and America there's a growing feeling of hysteria
Conditioned to respond to all the threats
In the rhetorical speeches of the Soviets
Mister Khrushchev said, "We will bury you"
I don't subscribe to this point of view
It'd be such an ignorant thing to do
If the Russians love their children too

How can I save my little boy from Oppenheimer's deadly toy?
There is no monopoly on common sense
On either side of the political fence
We share the same biology, regardless of ideology
Believe me when I say to you
I hope the Russians love their children too

There is no historical precedent
To put the words in the mouth of the president?
There's no such thing as a winnable war
It's a lie we don't believe anymore
Mister Reagan says, "We will protect you"
I don't subscribe to this point of view
Believe me when I say to you
I hope the Russians love their children too
We share the same biology, regardless of ideology
*But what might save us, me and you
Is if the Russians love their children too.*


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2022)

Εντυπωσιακή εκτέλεση του "Rolling in the deep" από την Αλεξάνδρα Σιετή στο πάντα καλό Music Box.


----------



## cougr (Mar 22, 2022)

Amalgamation Choir - Ξενιτιά του Έρωτα


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2022)

Βρήκα περισσότερα εδώ:








Amalgamation Choir: Η γυναικεία χορωδία που συνδυάζει την τζαζ με την παραδοσιακή μουσική


Tο Amalgamation Ρroject είναι ένα από τα δώρα του facebook. Απαρτίζεται από την ομώνυμη μπάντα και μία αμιγώς γυναικεία χορωδία (Amalgmation Choir) με έδρα την Κύπρο. Το Amalgamation Project είναι ότι επικαλείται το όνομά του: ένα αμάλγαμα, ένα χωνευτήρι μουσικής και έκφρασης με υλικά από την...




www.kathimerini.gr





και εδώ:




__





Bei Facebook anmelden


Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




www.facebook.com


----------



## cougr (Apr 7, 2022)

Pink Floyd - Hey Hey Rise Up (feat. Andriy Khlyvnyuk of Boombox)


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2022)

Να δείτε που κάπως έτσι φαντάστηκαν εκεί στον Σύριζα ότι θα μπορούσε να δουλεύει μια κυβέρνηση που θα προέκυπτε από το αναλογικό εκλογικό σύστημα. 

Wiener Cello Ensemble 5+1: Bolero​


----------



## cougr (May 12, 2022)

*Ομάλ - Μουσική Ομάδα + bANDa 




*


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2022)

Αποχαιρετώ τον Βαγγέλη Παπαθανασίου, τον οποίο είχα πρωτακούσει όταν ήταν μέλος των Forminx σε κάποια συναυλία σε αίθουσα της Πατησίων — αν θυμάμαι καλά. Αντιγράφω από το διαδίκτυο μια πληροφορία για την επιτυχία εκείνης της εποχής (ακόμα θυμάμαι το χαζό τρενάκι που δημιουργούσαμε χορεύοντας το Τζερόνιμο Γιάνκα):

Το πρώτο συντριπτικό hit τους (το Jeronimo Yanka) ξεκίνησε σαν χορευτικό παραλήρημα στη «Ρέμβη» της Θεσσαλονίκης και έγινε χρυσό 45αράκι μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα. Ελάχιστοι, όμως, ξέρουν τι είναι ο Jeronimo για τον οποίο, στο τέλος του κομματιού, ακούγεται και μια υστερική κραυγή (από τη φωνή του Παπαθανασίου): Ο Βαγγέλης είχε από μικρός ένα τρελό όνειρο. Ήθελε να μπορούσε να καλωδιώσει με κρυφά μεγάφωνα όλες τις πολυκατοικίες της Αθήνας και μία νύχτα ν' ανέβει με το μικρόφωνο στον Λυκαβηττό και να ουρλιάξει «Τζερόνιμοοοοοοοοο», για να δει χιλιάδες ανθρώπους να πηδάνε πανικόβλητοι από τα μπαλκόνια. Αυτό το όνειρο μπορεί να μην το πραγματοποίησε ποτέ του, αλλά το έκανε ηχητική πραγματικότητα στο φινάλε της μεγαλύτερης επιτυχίας των Forminx, το θρυλικό πια Jeronimo(oooooo) Yanka.

Ας έχουμε εδώ την αγαπημένη Μυθωδία:


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2022)

Alas alas
for the human race
alas
for the kings, the kings
of separation
alas
alas


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2022)

Ας προσθέσω και το σάουντρακ του _Blade Runner_, σε αυτή την πολύ ποιοτική κόπια.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2022)

Η Δήλος υποδέχεται μια ορχήστρα κλασικής μουσικής σε μια συναυλία διεθνούς εμβέλειας και μεγάλης συμβολικής αξίας. Η Ορχήστρα Νέων της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης (EUYO) μαζί με Ουκρανούς & Ρώσους μουσικούς και σολίστες την ουκρανικής καταγωγής Diana Tishchenko (βιολί) και τον Έλληνα δεξιοτέχνη Σωκράτη Σινόπουλο (λύρα), συμμετέχουν στη συναυλία με τίτλο «Οι [αβέβαιες] Τέσσερις Εποχές», που σχεδιάστηκε ειδικά για να υπογραμμίσει την αβεβαιότητα σχετικά με το μέλλον του πλανήτη αν δεν δράσουμε άμεσα.


----------



## cougr (Jul 1, 2022)

Της Ορφανής το Κρίμα


----------



## Earion (Jul 4, 2022)

*Μνήμη Βάσως Αλλαγιάννη.*

Ντουέτο με τον Μανώλη Ρασούλη στους αγώνες της Κέρκυρας, με το τρακ να σφίγγει γόνατα και λαρύγγι μπρος στον μεγάλο Μάνο Χατζιδάκι που διευθύνει, η κατοπινή κολοσσιαία επιτυχία "Αχ Ελλάδα σ' αγαπώ"


----------



## cougr (Aug 9, 2022)

*Μάνος Λοΐζος - Η ΠΕΤΑΛΟΥΔΑ - Μαρία Ρουσσέα,(Ανέκδοτη ηχογράφηση)*​Το «Όλα σε θυμίζουν» είναι ένα τραγούδι που όλοι έχουμε σιγοψιθυρίσει τους στίχους του. Ένα από τα ωραιότερα, τραγούδια που γράφτηκαν ποτέ. Και όμως λίγοι γνωρίζουν ότι αρχικά γράφτηκε με άλλους στίχους! Την αποκάλυψη έκανε πριν από αρκετά χρόνια ο Φώντας Λάδης. Ο συγγραφέας και στιχουργός ανέφερε πως λίγο μετά τη μεταπολίτευση, είχε γράψει ένα ποίημα με τίτλο «Η πεταλούδα», το οποίο και μελοποίησε ο Λοΐζος, μαζί με 4-5 ακόμη ποιήματά του. Όταν όμως το 1979 κυκλοφόρησε ο δίσκος «Τα τραγούδια της Χαρούλας» με τη Χάρις Αλεξίου, πάνω στην ίδια μελωδία που ο Λοΐζος είχε γράψει την «Πεταλούδα» του Λάδη, υπήρχαν οι στίχοι του Μανώλη Ρασούλη που έλεγαν «Όλα σε θυμίζουν απλά κι αγαπημένα…». Αργότερα ο Ρασούλης με ένα γράμμα του «απολογήθηκε» για τη συγκεκριμένη ιστορία και την «προδοσία» που έγινε στο Φώντα Λάδη, ενώ κάποια χρόνια μετά, «Η πεταλούδα» ηχογραφήθηκε σε ένα demo, με ενορχήστρωση Λάκη Αργυριάδη και τραγουδίστρια τη Μαρία Ρουσσέα, χωρίς όμως να κυκλοφορήσει ποτέ… "Είναι τα χείλη μου μια πεταλούδα που ζυγιάζεται ανάλαφρα κι είναι ένα κόκκινο λουλούδι στα χείλη σου που σαλεύει ανεπαίσθητα..." Νικηφόρος Βρεττάκος Στίχοι: Φώντας Λάδης Μουσική: Μάνος Λοΐζος Ερμηνεία: Μαρία Ρουσσέα Χίλιες πεταλούδες στο σπίτι μου έχω φέρει χρόνια τις μαζεύω μέσα απ΄ τα όνειρα , μα μιά πεταλούδα την έφτιαξα απ΄ αγέρι κι είν΄ αυτή η πρώτη, η καλοκυρά Είναι η φωνή σου αχνή σαν πεταλούδα , λίγο φτερουγίζει και λίγο σταματά , πρώτα ανοιγοκλείνει τα δυο της τα βελούδα και στο πρόσωπό μου στέκει και περπατά






"Είναι τα χείλη μου μια πεταλούδα
που ζυγιάζεται ανάλαφρα
κι είναι ένα κόκκινο λουλούδι
στα χείλη σου που σαλεύει ανεπαίσθητα..."
Νικηφόρος Βρεττάκος

Στίχοι: Φώντας Λάδης Μουσική: Μάνος Λοΐζος Ερμηνεία: Μαρία Ρουσσέα

Χίλιες πεταλούδες στο σπίτι μου έχω φέρει
χρόνια τις μαζεύω μέσα απ΄ τα όνειρα,
μα μιά πεταλούδα την έφτιαξα απ΄ αγέρι
κι είν΄ αυτή η πρώτη, η καλοκυρά

Είναι η φωνή σου αχνή σαν πεταλούδα,
λίγο φτερουγίζει και λίγο σταματά,
πρώτα ανοιγοκλείνει τα δυο της τα βελούδα
και στο πρόσωπό μου στέκει και περπατά


----------



## cougr (Sep 12, 2022)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck
Guzhen cover by Mo Yun


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2022)

Μια υπέροχη εκτέλεση τραγουδιού και μια ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία πουτινικής προπαγάνδας και δειλών πουτινιστών στο ρώσικο The Voice. Από κείμενο στο Facebook:

Η Gazprom (ή η Ρωσική κυβέρνηση, δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο ακόμη) για να τρομάξει τους Ευρωπαίους ανέβασε ένα βίντεο που δείχνει τις βάνες του φυσικού αερίου να κλείνουν κι έναν σκληρό χειμώνα να περιμένει την Ευρώπη, τους white walkers να προελαύνουν και the winter is coming ξερωγώ...
Εντωμεταξύ είναι τελείως μπανταλοί (χαζοί, στα ηπειρώτικα), καθώς, όπως αναφέρει το εξαιρετικό site EU vs Disinformation, αν το βίντεο είναι μια προσπάθεια κάποιου να κάνει τους πολίτες της ΕΕ να χάσουν τον ύπνο τους τον ερχόμενο χειμώνα, είναι πολύ κακοφτιαγμένη. Πρώτον, η μουσική που χρησιμοποιείται στο βίντεο βασίζεται σε στίχους γραμμένους από τον Yurii Vizbor, ένα γνωστό βάρδο και ποιητή που γεννήθηκε από πατέρα Λιθουανό που πέθανε στις εκκαθαρίσεις του Στάλιν και μητέρα Ουκρανή. Δεύτερον, το βίντεο με ανεμογεννήτριες και ηλιακούς συλλέκτες θα μπορούσε σχεδόν να περάσει ως διαφήμιση για τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας. Τέλος, μερικά από τα πλάνα που παρουσιάζονται στο βίντεο ως παγωμένη Ευρώπη είναι πραγματικά γυρισμένα στη ρωσική πόλη Κρασνογιάρσκ.

Επιπλέον:
• Το βίντεο είναι στα Ρώσικα. Οπότε είτε οι Ρώσοι δεν σκέφτηκαν ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι δεν μιλούν Ρώσικα, είτε προορίζεται για εσωτερική κατανάλωση!
• Οι στίχοι αναφέρονται ΣΤΗ ΡΩSSΙΑ που πρόκειται να υποφέρει από τον χειμώνα. Οι στίχοι λένε «Η γαλάζια Ρωσία κλαίει καθώς πέφτει το χιόνι»!
• Το πραγματικό υπέροχο τραγούδι ερμηνεύεται από την Varvara Vizbor, εγγονή του ποιητή. Το ερμήνευσε στον ρώσικο «The Voice» και κανένας από τους κριτές δεν τόλμησε να την ψηφίσει, καθώς οι στίχοι θεωρούνται αντικαθεστωτικοί. Αξίζει να δείτε τα σχόλια των θεατών στο YouTube! (Ζητήστε μετάφραση στο Chrome.)
• Η ερμηνεύτρια δήλωσε ανοιχτά ότι δεν συμφωνούσε με τη χρήση αυτού του τραγουδιού στο βίντεο της Gazprom.
Εδώ, στο βίντεο, μπορείτε να δείτε την πραγματικά υπέροχη ερμηνεία της Varvara, να διαβάσετε τα σχόλια των θεατών και να ξεχάσετε για 3 λεπτά την προπαγάνδα του Κρεμλίνου.


----------

